#ubuntu-pl 2010-11-08
<uh4> dweller nic, wylaczylem go do ladowania i ju¿ sie nie wl¹czy³
<uh4> kurcze, najgorsze jest to ze mi w pracy jest potrzebny
<uh4> bo tak to bym go ola³
<harcesz> julek: siedzi tu czy śpisz?
<harcesz> zdrajca.
<Mat_Matan> bry
<bafi> witam, potrzebuje zainstalowac nowe ubuntu, mam 2 partycje / i home, czy instalujac na partycji systemowej / , nie formatujac partycji /home, zostanie ona nietknieta?
<garnus> tak
<garnus> przynajmniej zawsze tak bylo nie wiem jak z nowym ubuntu
<shpaq> mornin'
<EsmD> yo
<EsmD> gral tu ktos w simcity 4000? Potrzebuje miasta a nie wiem skad sciagnac :/
<jacekowski> zbuduj
<EsmD> ale ja chce cos typu np. region z kilkoma miastami, wsrod ktorych wybuduje wlasne miasto
<EsmD> hm to sie chyba nazywa region nie miasta
<webczat> re
<webczat> mam dysk twardy i 3 partycje
<webczat> jedna z systemem, jedna z winda, jedna pusta z ntfs. jako administrator moge zamontowac ta pusta partycje, ale jezeli wejdzie w to inny uzytkownik i sprobuje zamontowac, pojawia sie pytanie o moje haslo. dla czego dzieje sie to zawsze chyba ze ja go montuje?
<webczat> hmm ide bo ...
<webczat> re
<webczat> ponawiam moje pytanie...
<webczat> co zrobic z tym dyskiem?
<webczat> chce żeby każdy użytkownik mógł go montować, a na razie moge tylko ja, inni są pytani o hasło admina a ja nie
<webczat> i mi przepuszcza. partycja typ 0x83, ext4
<jacekowski> google wie
<webczat> dziekuje za brak pomocy
<webczat> zamiast powiedziec to google. no to po co w takim razie ten kanal?
<webczat> ... poza tym niezbyt moge z przegladarki korzystac
<julek> harcesz: spalem:)
<julek> w ogole ostatnio malo na irc-u siedze
<webczat> agh!
<webczat> jak to zrobic?
<julek> webczat: mozesz ustawic automatyczne montowanie w fstab
<julek> albo skorzystac z jakiegos sudo
<webczat> ale czemu ja moge bez hasla a inni nie?
<julek> moze jestes w jakiejs grupie, w ktorej inni nie sa?
<julek> popatrz w /etc/group
<dweller> polecenie groups ;x
<julek> dweller: a to pokaze innych userow?
<dweller> nie, ale on chyba nie ogarnie /etc/groups
<julek> heh... zwyklego pliku tekstowego?:)
<dweller> nmo
<julek> dweller: mam to gdzies i tak, ale jak taki byl oburzony, ze nikt nie pomaga, to sie wysililem;)
<dweller> jaz reguły jak pomagam, to wysyłam podprogowo żeby se poszedł
<dweller> a na koniec mi dziękują ;x
<julek> :)
<woIf> Hej. Mam pytanko czy komputer udostępniający połączenie internetowe może mieć inny IP niż 192.168.0.1
<jacekowski> moze
<jacekowski> ale jak to zrobic to co google powie
<woIf> ok dzieki bardzo za odp
<przemek1> Witam second life wylancza mi sie samo tak co 20 minut a czasami nawet wyloguje mnie z ubuntu. sprawdzilem 4 przegladaeki wszedzie to samo. Nie wiem dlaczego
<bjfs> przemek1: użyj takiego viewera, który działa; np. Snowglobe
<bjfs> jak nie 1.x to 2.x, do tego jest pierdyliard innych :b
<przemek1> sprawdzalem kazdy dziala na chwile
<bjfs> może grafika siada, popytaj na ichniejszych buglistach http://wiki.secondlife.com/wiki/Bug_Reporting_101 , snowglobe do tego duzo pluje w terminalu; zainteresuj sie tym :b
<przemek1> dzieki
<mati75> re
<dweller> om
<dweller> second life
<bez_nicku> witam
<bez_nicku> Jest mi ktoś w stanie powiedzieć gdzie w empathy mogę podmienić ikony "buziek"? Lub całkowicie wyłączyć?
<szahid> a korzystasz z  tego badziewia?
<bez_nicku> Jakoś tak mnie natchnęło, żeby spróbować
<szahid> Ja mam ciekawszy problem  cos z java mi nie gra bo mi sie Red Tube scina
<szahid> on nie importuje kontaktów.
<bez_nicku> szahid: to masz bardzo stare informacje
<szahid> ostatnio korzystalem z tego chyba z pol roku tem
<bez_nicku> Najwidoczniej projekt poszedł mocno do przodu
<bez_nicku> Ale wracając do mojego problemu to znalazłem wszystkie możliwe ikony tylko nie te "buźki" :<
<szahid> To dobrze ;-)
<szahid> emotikony?
<bez_nicku> Tak emotikony.
<szahid> nie wiem nie korzystam z tego.
<szahid> BTW jaką wersje masz?
<bez_nicku> 2.30.2
<bez_nicku> Troszkę ten komunikator jest rozwalony bo style wrzuca się do folderu adium, sam empathy też ma jakiś folder w którym są ikonki odpowiedzialne za statusy najprawdopodobniej i jeszcze w telephaty też coś jest... więc jak na moje standardy to sieczka no chyba, że tak to ma wyglądać...
<szahid> a nie. którą werse ubu masz?
<bez_nicku> 10.04
<szahid> kurde ja mam 10.10 z tym nowym xorgiem i mi cos muli :/
<bez_nicku> ja z 10.10 miałem jakiś problem z bash_completation i generalnie olalem
<szahid> coś im nie wyszła ta wersja.
<bez_nicku> stwierdzilem ze sobie skonfiguruje lts tak zeby ladnie smigal
<bez_nicku> w koncu 3 lata z glowy :>
<szahid> Nie ma możliwości  z downgradowac systemu, nie?
<szahid> Nawet problem mam z rodzieleniem dźwieku na dwa urządzenia
<bez_nicku> Nie no chyba jest to przecież kwestia pakietów tylko
<szahid> :/
<szahid> Wszystkich możliwych ustawien próbowalem ...
<bez_nicku> aczkolwiek kusi mnie wersja alternate
<bez_nicku> czy tam alternative
<szahid> hm?
<bez_nicku> czy tam mini
<szahid> ale mowisz teraz o innym distro czy innej  wersji?
<bez_nicku> po prostu mozesz sobie pakiety wybierac i wywalac co tam ci sie podoba :P
<szahid> sram xD
<szahid> z/w ide zapalic
<bez_nicku> ju-rek: moze ty wiesz :P gdzie w empathy sa emotikony?
<ju-rek> /usr/share/empathy/icons...
<bez_nicku> no właśnie znalazłem...
<bez_nicku> ju-rek: dzieki, aczkolwiek przezylem lekki szok...
<bez_nicku> ju-rek: dupa
<bez_nicku> tam nie ma
<bez_nicku> Smileys are part of your icon theme. You can't add custom smileys yet,
<bez_nicku> but you should be able to change image for existing smileys by droping
<bez_nicku> some magic in ~/.local/share. I don't have exact steps however...
<ju-rek> jak nie ma
<ju-rek> u mnie dalej jest folder hicolor a wnim /16x16 itd
<Mat_Matan> bry
<ju-rek> bez_nicku: a tobie chodzi o te "usmieszki" itp?
<bez_nicku> ju-rek: tak, wlasnie doszedlem do wniosku, ze nawet to jest rozsadne
<bez_nicku> Takie podejscie, zeby ladowac takie rzeczy w ikony systemowe... tylko mogli pojsc o krok dajel i zrobic na takiej samej zasadzie style, ikony w samym programie itd... a nie taka sieczke, ze jedna rzecz jest tutaj inna gdzie indziej, a jeszcze inne ikony sa w trojkacie bermudzkim... badz madry i szukaj wiatru w polu :P
<bez_nicku> no ale to jest moje skromne zdanie :P
<bt4> witam
 * KiFka hi
<szahid> Cześć ! Pomoże mi ktoś skonfigurować odpowiednio alsamixer?
<dweller> a w czym filozofia?
<szahid> no bo ja mam podpiete słuchawki i glosniki z subwoofer i wszystko analogowo
<szahid> i gra mi albo  to albo to
<dweller> i?
<dweller> słuchawki pod głośniki podłączasz, problem z głowy
<szahid> no mam podpiete
<szahid> aaaa
<ju-rek> to mają grać i słuchaawki i głosniki?
<mati75> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/nautilus-elementary-is-dead-marlin-file-browser/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3yw6a4t> (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<szahid> ju-re tak
<ju-rek> to chyba normalne ze jak podłaczasz do front panelu słuchawki to wy łaczy głosniki
<szahid> no w windowsie gralo wszystko.
<dweller> bo windows jest głupi
<ju-rek> to po ..j słuchawki jak gra na głosnikach, nie czaję
<szahid> bo mam sluchawki z mikrofonem i chialbym ich uzywac do skype czy ts
<szahid> a nie chce mi sie co chwile odpinac z tyłu kabli
<szahid> w dodatku jak pingin cos mi piszczy to strasznie harczy
<Galvatron> Witam
<szahid> hej
<Galvatron> Mam poważny problem z wyciekiem pamięci w Ubuntu 10.10 (GNOME)
<Galvatron> W tej chwili zajety RAM zbliża się do 600MB (ogólnie mam 768MB), a żaden proces (poza Operą, która teraz zajmuje ok. 70MB) nie przekracza 10-25MB.
<Galvatron> Ogólnie więc zajęte jest znacznie więcej niż być powinno
<Galvatron> Możliwe źródła wycieku to kernel (2.6.36 "DRM-next"_, X (Xorg-edgers) i Opera (najnowsza kompilacja 11.00 alpha).
<Kwpolska> Galvatron: nie uzywaj ubuntu
<Galvatron> A czego?
<bt4> windowsa
<Kwpolska> Galvatron: lepszego linuksa
<Kwpolska> Galvatron: poza tym - flash kocha jesc ra
<Kwpolska> RAM*
<Kwpolska> Galvatron: a teraz zajrzyj do monitora systemu i popatrz co zre najwiecej ramu
<Galvatron> Opera 70MB, Pidgin 25MB, Compiz 24mB, Python 20MB, Nautilus 14MB etc...
<Galvatron> Bez Opery powinno byc 220-280MB
<Galvatron> Jest prawie 600MB
<ju-rek> Galvatron: sprawdzasz tym -> free -m
<kklimonda_> Galvatron: a patrzysz na właściwą wartość?
<Galvatron> Tak
<kklimonda_> Galvatron: ten skrypt pokaże ci ile dane aplikacje zużywają ramu: http://www.pixelbeat.org/scripts/ps_mem.py
<kklimonda_> Galvatron: a jeżeli wyciek masz w kernelu albo Xach to przywróć wersję z dystrybucji
<ju-rek> linux zjada tyle pamięci ile ma dostępne to nic nowego
<kklimonda_> ale Galvatron pisze, że wie na co patrzeć
<kklimonda_> a jak się wie to można zobaczyć ile jest zajęte a ile po prostu do cachowania system używa
<Galvatron> http://pastebin.com/gpngFaR5
<Galvatron> Tutaj wszystko się zgadza
<Galvatron> Więc czemu monitor GNOME pokazuje 600MB?
<Galvatron> No chyba, że faktycznie źle patrzę
<Galvatron> 600MB w zakładce "Resources" ma się rozumieć
<Galvatron> W oknie z procesami mam tylko jeden typ podglądu pamięci: "Memory" (bez żadnych dopisków)
<Galvatron> Zauważyłem, że ponowne zalogowanie (nie reboot) tymczasowo rozwiązuje problem i wskazanie monitora wraca do normy
<kklimonda_> Galvatron: ale problemem jest to, że coś zajmuje ci ram (co jest normalne w miarę używania systemu) czy to, że ci system zaczyna wolniej chodzić? 768MB ramu to nie jest wiele jak masz całe Ubuntu
<Galvatron> Problemem jest to, że normalnie (na czysto) pełne Ubuntu z Compizem bierze 200-250MB, a jedyną aplikacją, która może zagospodarować pozostałe 500MB jest Opera (lub inna przeglądarka). Teraz jednak mam już zajęte 600MB, podczas gdy Opera nie przekracze 100MB (czyli powinno być ponad 300MB
<Galvatron> 60MB oczywiście eg. "Gnome system monitor", bo Wasz skrypt pokazuje ok. 350MB
<Galvatron> *600MB
<Galvatron> Jaka jest komenda na pokazanie wszystkich procesów i pożeranych przez nie zasobów w terminalu?
<kklimonda_> ps aux
<bt4> htop
<kklimonda_> ale żaden nie zrobi podumowania
<kklimonda_> podsumowania nawet
<Galvatron> Własnie o htpo mi chodziło ;)
<bt4> Galvatron, wiem hehe
<Galvatron> htop też pokazuje 625/768MB
<bt4> Galvatron, to może dokup trochę ramu i po problemie będzie ;)
<Galvatron> Problemem nie jest brak RAM
<Galvatron> Za to htop pokazał, że jest az 5 procesów Opery, każdy biorący po 12% pamięci
<kklimonda_> to są wątki
<kklimonda_> wciśnij f2
<kklimonda_> i w display options zaznacz hide userland threads
<kklimonda_> potem f10
<bt4> dokładnie
<Galvatron> Teraz jest już tylko jedna Opera z ok. 100MB
<Galvatron> I nadal nie wiem gdzie wcięło ok. 300MB
<Mariuszek> Witam
<Mariuszek> ja z kolejnym problemem :) procesor mam ciagle obciazony na minimum 70%, komp sie grzeje niemilosiernie, w ciagu 6 minut osiaga 75 stopni na procku, a wszystkiemu winien jest jeden proces
<jacekowski> 75 stopni nie jest zle
<Mariuszek> ale nie przestaje grzac
<jacekowski> to laptop?
<Mariuszek> jakbym gfo nie dotykal to sie zagrzeje nawwet tdo 90
<Mariuszek> tak, laptop
<jacekowski> to ok jest
<jacekowski> tzn. temperatura jest ok
<Mariuszek> ale to nie jest normalne, nie dotykam go nawet a proc na 70% ciagle
<jacekowski> sam fakt ze cos zuzywa 70% procesora
<Mariuszek> kilka tygodni temu tak nie bylo
<jacekowski> zbyt normalny nie jest
<Mariuszek> posluchaj
<Mariuszek> wykrylerm w htop jeden proces, ktory na okraglo wykorzysdtuje proca
<Mariuszek> dotyczy GDM
<Mariuszek> jesli go zabije, to pada mi serwer X i wlacza sie ekran logowania :)
<Mariuszek> nie wiem co począć z tym procesem
<Mariuszek> moge Ci skopiowac nazwe
<Mariuszek> a tak wogole - 70 stopni kilka minut po uruchomieniu kompa nie jest normalne ^^
<bt4> pewnie jakiś Asus ?
<Mariuszek> nie
<Mariuszek> HP
<Mariuszek> ale to wina systemu!
<Mariuszek> na sevenie nic takiego nie wystepuje
<Mariuszek> anwet podczas ogladania FullHD
<jacekowski> Mariuszek: to akurat jest normalne
<jacekowski> Mariuszek: te 70 stopni jak masz obciazenie
<Mariuszek> ok, zgadzam sie
<jacekowski> jaki to proces dokladnie to robi
<Mariuszek> ale ja nie obciazam kompa, on nic nie robi i jest obciazony na 70procent
<Mariuszek> zaraz Ci skopiuje
<Mariuszek> skopiowac sie nie da, ale
<swistak35> to przepisz?
<Mariuszek> wlascicielem jest ROOT, a htop wskazuje na sciezki /usr/bin/X :O -br -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-odqdHzn/database -nolisten tcp vt7
<Mariuszek> tak pisze w kolumnie COMMAND
<Mariuszek> ktos wie za co jest odpowiedzialny ten proces?
<Mariuszek> jak juz mowilem - gdy go zabije, to mnie wywala do ekranu logowania
<Mariuszek> teraz jest 74 stopnie, a uptime 20 minut, przy czym mam wlaczony tylko Irc, za chwile wzrosnie jeszcze bardziej
<Mariuszek> wie ktos co to za proces?
<Psotnick> a możesz powiedzieć od początku, bo dopiero przybyłem :D
<Mariuszek> wlascicielem jest ROOT, a htop wskazuje na sciezki /usr/bin/X :O -br -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-odqdHzn/database -nolisten tcp vt7
<swistak35> "< Mariuszek> wlascicielem jest ROOT, a htop wskazuje na sciezki /usr/bin/X :O -br -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-odqdHzn/database -nolisten tcp vt7" Taki proces mu zżera CPU.
<Mariuszek> obciaza kompa non stop, przez co grzeje sie niemilosiernie
<Psotnick> hmm..
<jacekowski> hmmm, to musisz odpalic xrestop
<jacekowski> i popatrzec tam
<Mariuszek> no mam, czego mam wypatrywac, tego procesu?
<jacekowski> nie, procesu ktory tam duzo zuzywa
<jacekowski> bo X to grafika, ale sam X nie powinien zuzywac duzo o ile cos nie chce duzo od niego
<Mariuszek> no wlasnie w htop mi pokazuje wlasnie ten proces i proes Xów
<Mariuszek> jacekowski: da sie tu jakos uporzadkwoac? ciezko mi to ogarnac, nawet nie wiem na ktora kolumne patrzec
<grzesiu1> Hello
<Psotnick> a da radę w Ubuntu wywalić gdm'a? Nie wydaje mi się, żeby był bardzo potrzebny, na PC z Debianem loguję się w konsoli i nie stwarza to problemów :)
<koz4> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=485974
<Mariuszek> wiecie co, zauwazylem teraz, ze na gorze w xrestop ciagle rosnie mi liczba XErrors
<Mariuszek> 1 na sekunde rosnie
<szahid> z tego co widze 10.10 jesy
<szahid> jest jakas felernqa
<Mariuszek> szahid: co masz na mysli?
<Mariuszek> jakies jeszcze problemy zauwazasz, ktorych nie bylo w 10.04?
<Psotnick> @Mariuszek teraz sprawdziłem i też mam ten proces i zajmuje 4-8% procka, który nie jest demonem prędkości
<Mariuszek> u mnie ma po kilkanascie~dziesiat ciagle
<Mariuszek> to nie są grosze
<Psotnick> próbowałeś zabić?
<Mariuszek> tak i wywala mnie to ekranu logowania
<Mariuszek> wiec to nie jest rozwiazanie
<Psotnick> nom
<Psotnick> ja bym spróbował wywalić gdm'a, chyba, że jest Ci potrzebny do szczęścia?
<Mariuszek> no potrzebny nie jest, mozna go potem zainstalowac
<Mariuszek> jak wywale pakiety to domyslnie wlaczy sie konsola??
<Psotnick> nie wiem czy da radę go usunąć z Ubu
<Mariuszek> ;/
<koz4> wejc do ls /var/run/gd
<koz4> i zobacz czy masz tam te gowno
<Mariuszek> auth-for-gdm-oqdHzn  auth-for-mariusz-30T3fB  firstserver.stamp - czyli tak
<koz4> i usun
<Mariuszek> rm..?
<koz4> yhy
<Mariuszek> nie znam jeszcze zbyt sprawnie tych polecen;]
<Mariuszek> napisz kokretnie, bo nie chce napsuc
<Mariuszek> jesli mozesz
<koz4> tu masz w linku https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=485974
<koz4> pod # Clean up /var.
<szahid> Mariuszek, daj spokoj wszystko mi sie tnie.
<Mariuszek> szahid: o co Ci chodzi?
<szahid> albo mi sie zacuna firefox albo harczą słuchawki
<szahid> zacina*
<grzesiu1> 10.10?
<szahid> yep
<grzesiu1> A na 10.04 było ok?
<szahid> nie mialem 10,04
<grzesiu1> 10.10 to "beta" :D
<szahid> rok nie miałem linuksa zainstalowanego
<szahid> lunux mint*
<szahid> linuc*
<grzesiu1> Linux Mint to syf :P
<szahid> kurwa juz nie pije ...
<Psotnick> kurde, na 10,04 mi jednego rdzenia nie widział :D
<Mariuszek> szahid: ja zauwazylem podobne objawy
<Mariuszek> dokladnie to samo
<ChaosEngine> re
<Mariuszek> wniosek - zejsc z 10.10
<Mariuszek> ?
<szahid> grzesiu1, to jakie distro jest łatwe w obsłudze nie trzeba praktycznie nic przy nim robic jest malozasobozernei stabile?
<grzesiu1> ubuntu 10.04
<Mariuszek> u mnie na nim nie dziala HDMI, skype
<szahid> nie ukrywam ze zalezy mi na jaknajlepszej optymalizacji wine.
<grzesiu1> Ja robię tak że instaluje ubuntu 10.04
<grzesiu1> A pózniej sterowniki nvidii
<grzesiu1> I pózniej lubuntu
<szahid> lubuntu?
<szahid> co to za  środowisko?
<grzesiu1> pakiet lubuntu-desktop
<Psotnick> lxde
<grzesiu1> I pózniej resztę czego mi potrzeba
<grzesiu1> vlc itp
<Mariuszek> ja jednak wole Gnome
<grzesiu1> gnome zmula :)
<szahid> ja tez
<szahid> wiem
<grzesiu1> Szczególnie nowe buildy
<szahid> w ogole zamula ubuntu
<szahid> kumpel mi polecil dawno tego nie mialem.
<Psotnick> ja lubię właściwie wszystkie środowiska(które miałem), ale Gnome i xfce najbardziej mi przypada do gustu
<szahid> coraz wiecej niepotrzebnych pakietow sie instaluje
<grzesiu1> Psotnick xfce  na 9.04 używało więcej ramu niż gnome :D
<szahid> xfce jest zjebane
<szahid> to w ogole ejst  rozwijany projekt?
<szahid> Kto mi rozwiąze taką zagadke
<Psotnick> xfce jest calkiem OK, mój PC do muzyki(staruszek z dobrą kartą dźwiękową) na nim jedzie, nie wiem tylko czy to jest najnowsze xfce :D
<szahid> w biosie/dosie nie dziala mi klawiatura a pod systemem smiga jak ta lala
<Mariuszek> masz na USB?
<Psotnick> bios/dos nie obsługuje tej klawiatury :D
<Mariuszek> u mnie jest tak samo
<grzesiu1> lxde już obsługuje automount usb
<szahid> ta na usb mam
<Mariuszek> u mnie tez tak jest
<Mariuszek> musze podpinac klawe na PS2
<szahid> to co mam druga klawe kupic  na ps zeby se po biosie posmigac?
<szahid> a jest jakas przejsciowka?
<Psotnick> styknie przelotka
<szahid> idzie to kupic?
<Psotnick> tak
<Psotnick> koło 5zł
<szahid> ;-D
<Psotnick> może mniej
<grzesiu1> Ale niepolecam instalowania standalone lubuntu :D
<Psotnick> why?
<szahid> ale widze uzytkownicy tego pokoju sie zmieniaja  na lepsze ;-)
<szahid> kanału*
<grzesiu1> Psotnick Bo dużo aplikacji z ubuntu może niepójść
<Psotnick> yhym
<grzesiu1> Ponieważ jakieś tam biblioteki są wycięte :)
<szahid> jest jakies inne distro w miare  ogarniete?
<grzesiu1> To jest najllepsze
<szahid> ubu?
<szahid> czy lubuntu?
<grzesiu1> Tak
<Psotnick> ubuntu, debian, fedora, ale Ubuntu najlepsze jak dla mnie
<Psotnick> :D
<szahid> a daj  spokoj  nie pogram sobie bo mi wine tnie giere
<szahid> z Debianem zaduzo zabawy  afedora to syf
<szahid> Red Hat jeszcze wydają?
<Mariuszek> po co do cholery jest w startup apps aplikacja o nazwie Tłumaczenie ustawien Gconf do Conf.d
<Mariuszek> czy na odwrot
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jestes jeszcze? zimbra ogarnia choc w miare listy mailingowe? jak bym nie probowal nie moge trafic na liste, wysylam losowo na bounces albo bezposrednio do nadawcy, albo sam nie wiem gdzie
<Psotnick> z debianem jest duzo zabawy, ale ja już będzie chodził jak powinien to jet też dużo radości :D
<szahid> ale widzisz  nie mam mentora jakiegoś xd
<jacekowski> webmail chyba nie bardzo
<Mariuszek> duzo zabawy? a co w nim trzeba konfigurowac?
<szahid> bo jak gdzieś pytam to dostaje odpowiedź "zainstaluj sobie windowsa"
<Mariuszek> pulpit jest, dograc aplikacje
<BlessJah> jacekowski: no wlasnie w tym problem ze juz z 5 mail trafil ... no nie trafil zeby nie uzyc wulgaryzmu
<szahid> jakie listy mailingowe? ;-D
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jest jakas metoda zeby to ogarnac czy powinienem cierpliwie wklepywac adres listy za kazdym razem (nadawca jest oznaczony jako oryginalny autor wiadomosci i bouncer)
<szahid> Mariuszek, instalowałeś Debiana?
<Mariuszek> nigdy i dlatego pytam co poza aplikacjami trzeba w nim robic?>
<Psotnick> duuuuużo :)
<Psotnick> ale zależy od kompa też
<Mariuszek> hardware nie dziala???
<Psotnick> yay na Ubuntu tez mi nie działa parę rzeczy :D
<szahid> wszystko ustawiasz spod konsoli
<barnex> szahid: nie wiem o czym rozmawiacie, ale jeżeli ubuntu zostało nazwane najlepszym, to pewnie o dystrybucjch dla nowych. Jest niby jeszcze Mint i OpenSUSE z takich co ciągle mają sens.
<szahid> to trudna dystrybucja choc moze nie az tak jak Gentoo czy Arch
<Psotnick> szahid: masz w nim wszystkie środowiskowe aplikacje, typu "Wygląd" z gnome :)
<szahid> barnex, ja jestem nowy chociaz juz mialem wszystkie dystrybucje xD
<Psotnick> nie miałeś wszystkich :D
<barnex> meh, Gentoo jest o tyle łatwe, że jest świetna dokumentacja
<szahid> Aurora, Sabayon ubu,PSLINUXOS, Gentoo, Arch, slack, Deb, Mint, Mandriva, suse, Fedora
<szahid> barnex, słabo z językiem u mnie :/
<Psotnick> distrowatch.com :D
<szahid> jeszce jakieś distro co środowisko było dopasowane do gier jakichś ale to porazka była.
<Mariuszek> szahid: jak dlugo miales kazde distro?
<szahid> miesiac niektore pare h
<szahid> jak gentoo
<Mariuszek> aha
<Psotnick> :D ja miałem fedorę ~20min nie licząc instalacji :D
<szahid> najbardziej chyba ze slacka bylem zadowolony ale srednio bylo u mnie z kompilacja źrodel
<szahid> teraz nawet nie wiem czy to rozwijane jest
<szahid> aaaa jeszce KateOs miałem tylko straszne problemy były z tym
<Mariuszek> miales wszystko Live
<Mariuszek> ?
<szahid> a i Mandrake i Red hata
<szahid> ale to bardzo dawno temu
<szahid> nie xD Install :p
<Mariuszek> myslicie, ze warto porzucic Ubu na rzecz mandrivy
<Mariuszek> ?
<szahid> Nie
<szahid> odradzam
<szahid> Przynajmniej kiedyś była chujowa.
<Psotnick> ja też odradzam
<Mariuszek> a dlaczego?
<Psotnick> bo zaprzecza idei open source
<szahid> z tego wzgledu ze nie wierze w taka polityke. Wypuszczasz na rynek darmowy produkt i troszeczke lepszy sprzedajesz
<grzesiu1> Psotnick ubuntu też nie jest 100% opensourced
<Mariuszek> wlasnie, kumpel z klasy mial fedore
<szahid> a kiedys w Linux magazine byla ta platna wersja
<Mariuszek> nie przypadla mi do gustu, on tez ją ofinstalowal zaraz
<szahid> Fedora to takie sciepki z red hata kiedys tak było
<Mariuszek> do testowania :)
<Psotnick> grzesiu1 wiem, ale na 100% jest bardziej Opensource od mandrivy
<Psotnick> przynajmniej za nic nie zaplaciłem i nie zamierzam
<grzesiu1> To prawda
<Mariuszek> nie dziwne, ze mieli problemy z kasą
<Mariuszek> swego czasu chcieli obalic microsoft, czy sie myle?
<szahid> Red Hat?
<Mariuszek> tak
<szahid> tak zapowiadali.
<szahid> To była wizja ...
<Mariuszek> te reklamy tez tak sugerowalu
<Mariuszek> ogladalem na youtube
<szahid> a ktos tam miał Auroxa odmrażać, nie?
<Psotnick> w sumie tak się teraz zastanawiam nad ideą shipit'a, czerpią z tego zyski, opłaca się to?
<szahid> a co to za idea?
<BlessJah> `seen webnull
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: webnull was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 5 days, 0 hours, 4 minutes, and 14 seconds ago: <webnull> Witam
<Mariuszek> Psotnick: nie, Mark ma duzo kasy i zalezy mu na rozpowszechnieniu lina
<Mariuszek> bo linux ciagle rosnie, a windows sie jednak waha
<szahid> jaki mark?
<szahid> a co ty mowisz
<Mariuszek> czyli matematycy wysnuli wniosek, ze kiedys linuks bedzie krolowal
<Mariuszek> Mark Shuttleworth
<szahid> pare lat temu byl bum na linuksa koniuktura pada
<Psotnick> Mark Shuttleworth :D
<Psotnick> ;( szybszy był ;/
<szahid> xD
<Mariuszek> Psotnick: il Ty masz lat?
<szahid> Kiedys bylo tyle distro, ze głowa boli
<szahid> teraz co Ci  zostało, Debian, Ubu, Fedora
<Psotnick> wiedzialem, że czeka mnie to pytanie :)
<Psotnick> 15
<Psotnick> ;p
<Mariuszek> badziewia sie wykruszą
<Mariuszek> Psotnick: jak dlugo z linuksem?
<Psotnick> hmmm..
<Psotnick> bodajże od 8.04
<Mariuszek> woow
<szahid> e tam
<Mariuszek> to moim pierwszym bylo 10.04 xd
<szahid> jak mam pierwszą błyte z 6.1
<kklimonda_> szahid: dystrybucji jest tyle co kiedyś (Albo i więcej)
<Mariuszek> jak to 6.1?
<szahid> zamówiłem wtedy pamietam bezpłatnie na jakiejs stronie
<Mariuszek> ahaa, 06.10, tak?
<szahid> ta
<Psotnick> na shipit :)
<kklimonda_> szahid: po prostu rynek się konsoliduje ale to logiczne i z tego nie można wysnuć, że "koniunkura pada"
<Mariuszek> kklimonda_: dokladnie
<kklimonda_> koniunktura* nawet
<szahid> wiesz konkurencja napedza rynek
<Mariuszek> a konkurencja jest ogromna
<szahid> powiedz mi  zaintalowalbys  debiana czy  fedore?
<Mariuszek> ale szahid tez ma racje
<Psotnick> debiana D
<szahid> a czemu nie fedore?
<kklimonda_> szahid: i konkurencja nadal jest - większość dystrybucji  to zawsze był plankton.
<Mariuszek> bo syf ;]
<Mariuszek> kklimonda_:  swietne okreslenie
<Psotnick> bo niedziała i wiatrak, dźwięk, mikrofoni wifi
<szahid> fedora byla kiedys powszechniejsza od debiana
<Mariuszek> z tym planktonem
<Psotnick> mikrofon i wifi*
<Mariuszek> szahid: fedora sie na serwy nie nadaje
<Mariuszek> a debian owszem
<szahid> nie mowie  o serwie, chyba ze kazdy uzytkownik komputera nie uzywa desktopu
<Psotnick> heh na Fedorce stoi Wikipedia o ile pamiętam :)
<Mariuszek> ok, ale serwy to wiekszosc rynku
<szahid> czy ja wiem czy  sie fedora nie nadaje
<Mariuszek> a taki admin mając serwa na debianie, postawi tez na desktopie
<szahid> ja pierdole
<Mariuszek> pozarażali wiecej osob i jest sukces xD
<kklimonda_> szahid: nie przeklinaj
<Mariuszek> nie no, snuje domysły
<szahid> WSZYSCY ZOSTANMY ADMINAMI!
<KiFka> o mamo
<KiFka> tylko nie to
<szahid> bo herezje szerzy!
<Psotnick> U mnie w szkole jest na serwie jakiś Win server ed. i serwer pada średni raz w tygodniu :D
<kklimonda_> zresztą - end of topic bo ta dyskusja to tylko na flejmie może się skończyć
<Kwpolska> 20:17 < szahid> czy ja wiem czy  sie fedora nie nadaje
<Kwpolska> oczywiscie ze nie
<Kwpolska> centos jak juz
<szahid> żeby zachęcić użyszkodnikow do linuksa trzeba dopracowac wine - moje zdanie
<Kwpolska> szahid: gowno
<Kwpolska> szahid: po co wine, aplikacje natywne tez dobre
<kklimonda_> szahid: Linux jako darmowy Windows jest skazany na porażkę.
<szahid> Wiekszosc dzieciakow tylko gra na kompie
<Kwpolska> vineyard albo POL jak nie chcesz
<Mariuszek> szahid: watpie
<Kwpolska> szahid: http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Kwpolska> szahid: linuksy nie chca dotrzec do gimbusow
<szahid> xD
<szahid> ae ja chce w lineage2 se pograc a tu mi scina albo bledy wyskakuja
<Psotnick> właśnie ja nie jestem w tej większości :) ale czasem lubię siąść nad jakąś gierką typu NFS :)
<szahid> ja tylkow  w jedna  gram
<Mariuszek> a ja nie chce popularyzacji linuksa
<kklimonda_> szahid: no to właściwym kursem byłoby poinformować dewelopera gry, że na Linuksie jest rynek dla niego.
<szahid> xD
<Mariuszek> tępaki niech siedzą na windzie (nie twierdze, ze wszyscy uzytkownicy windowsa to tępacy)
<kklimonda_> szahid: i jak dość ludzi tak zrobi to gry będą pisać na Linuksa.
<szahid> i to by było cos
<kklimonda_> szahid: wine nie jest rozwiązaniem, na dłuższą metę szkodzi ubuntu/linuksowi.
<szahid> Mariuszek, ile Ty masz lat?
<Mariuszek> szahid: 18
<Mariuszek> skonczylem w sierpniu
<szahid> kklimonda_, hmmm ciekawe, nawijaj xd
<szahid> Mariuszek, pojdziesz do roboty to ci windows bedzie dupą wychodził
<Mariuszek> szahid: ja mam zamiar byc programistą
<Psotnick> szahid czemu?
<Kwpolska> Mariuszek: windowsowym?
<szahid> Psotnick, wiekszość pracodawców ma windowsa xD
<Mariuszek> Kwpolska: tak nas chcą w szkole uczyc, ja wole byc bardziej uniwersalnym, choc w strone linuksa
<szahid> Mariuszek, heretyk!
<Mariuszek> tez mam zamiar zmierzac
<Psotnick> Kwpolska: pewnie jak na Bashu do południa programuję do roboty, a wieczorem dla siebie :)
<kklimonda_> szahid: im lepiej wine działa tym mniejsza potrzeba pisać natywne oprogramowanie na ubuntu/linuksa, tym mniej powodów by przechodzić na linuksa bo wszystko i tak jest na windowsa
<Psotnick> nie pomyślałem
<Psotnick> wywalam wine :D
<szahid> kklimonda_, myslałem, że samo oprogramowanie jest szkodliwe dla systemu ;-D
<Mariuszek> szahid: wroc do tematu heretyka ;]
<Mariuszek> co Ty sugerowales?
<Psotnick> ;/ jednak nie wywalam, bo mi logomocja potrzebna, a ta linuxowa jest tylko po angielsku :)
<szahid> jak chcesz programować i zarabiać na tym pieniądze to  tylko i wyłącznie windołz
<Psotnick> si, racja
<Mariuszek> wiem, wiem
<kklimonda_> e tam
<szahid> jaw czwartej klasie podstawówki pisałem biegle w basicu
<Psotnick> ale to nie znaczy, że nie może sobie dla przyjemności pisać jakiś OpenSource'ów
<szahid> dzis nie pamietam nic
<kklimonda_> android, iphone, web
<kklimonda_> na wszystkich tych platformach można zarabiać pieniądze
<szahid> no tak
<kklimonda_> ba, nawet na Linuksie ale to trzeba potrafić
<szahid> kklimonda_, jednak jezeli szukamy pracy  w firmie programistycznej to  głównie windołz
<Psotnick> szczerze mówiąc to je dopiero zaczynam C++ ogarniać ;/
<szahid> mnie nigdy  to nie interesowało.
<kklimonda_> szahid: ale to będzie strasznie marna praca
<Mariuszek> ja mam ogarnietego Pascala./Delphi
<Mariuszek> C++ nie do konca
<Kwpolska> Psotnick: s/angielsku/amerykansku/ i mozna doinstalowac po polsku, jak masz kturtleto trzeba polski do KDE
<Psotnick> wstyd się przyznać było, ale mam zamiar się dostać do jakiegoś w miarę liceum, jak uda się zostać laureatem to chyba będzie to LO 5 w Krakowie :)
<szahid> dobra zatem przejdzmy do meritum. I skupmy sie na mojej personie xD Z jakiego distro bede najbardziej zadowolony? xD
<kklimonda_> szahid: moja szklana kula mówi, że z Ubuntu
<Psotnick> Kwpolska: a da się tam pisać procedury jak w Imagine czy wszystko jednym ciągiem?
<kklimonda_> a nie, ja po prostu zawsze polecam Ubuntu
<szahid> kurde zasoby mi wpieprza niemiłosiernie
<kklimonda_> szahid: a ile masz tych zasobów?
<szahid> dwa worki przenicy xD
<grzesiu1> To doinstaluj sobie lubuntu-desktop
<Psotnick> <facepalm>
<Psotnick> pSZenicy
<szahid> w sumie 1Gb ramu i proca 1,6 GHz
<grzesiu1> :D
<szahid> Wiem, wiem Miodek mnie ukarze
<grzesiu1> Ja mam 768 mb ram  i 1,7 ghz
<grzesiu1> I mi śmiga
<kklimonda_> szahid: to zainstaluj xubuntu i lubunti i zobacz czy któreś ci będzie lepiej chodzić
<grzesiu1> xubuntu zmula
<grzesiu1> :D
<szahid> a czy będzie mieć to jakikolwiek wpływ na płynność pracy wine?
<grzesiu1> A co chcesz uruchamiać w wine?
<szahid> giere xD
<grzesiu1> Jaką?
<szahid> Lineage2
<kklimonda_> szahid: jaką masz kartę grafiki?
<szahid> znaczy giere odpalam bez wiekszych problemów(czasem) ale muli
<szahid> czekaj
<szahid> GeForce 6100 bodajze
<szahid> ale jakie to ma parametry to Ci nie powie
<Psotnick> wujka zapytaj :D
<kklimonda_> szahid: wine zawsze będzie mniej wydajne niż odpalenie gry natywnie pod windowsem. cudów nie będzie
<Mariuszek> kklimonda_:
<Mariuszek> ja wczoraj gralem w csa na wine
<szahid> ja wiem
<szahid> ale kiedys odpalalem to nawet plynnie chodzila
<Mariuszek> mialem 60fps, na windzie okolo 100
<Psotnick> i na co Ci tyle?
<Psotnick> zobaczysz tylko 25
<kklimonda_> Mariuszek: no to widzisz, o 40% wolniej
<Mariuszek> kklimonda_: wiem, ale grac sie da :)
<szahid> jaka jest  komenda zeby zainstolowac te lubuntu
<kklimonda_> szahid: apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Mariuszek> ale to podczas tych moich problemow z procem
<szahid> aha xD
<kklimonda_> szahid: wydajność wine wacha się też w zależności od jego wersji, wersji ubuntu i ilości plam na słońcu w danym okresie. Dlatego to taka marna technologia.
<Mariuszek> kklimonda_: no i trzeba dodac od konfiguracji kompa
<szahid> a cedega nie ejst lepsza?
<kklimonda_> ciesz się, że ci działa w ogóle dalej - niektórym z wersji na wersję soft przestaje działać ;)
<kklimonda_> szahid: jeżeli wspierają oficjalnie lineage2 to może być lepsza (ale płatna)
<szahid> hmm xD
<Psotnick> cedege można jakoś sobie na legalu za free załatwić o ilę się nie mylę :)
<szahid> ta z torentów
<Psotnick> nie
<Psotnick> mówię "na legalu"
<szahid> chociaz trial
<szahid> zebym mogl zobaczyc jak smiga l2
<Mariuszek> co to ta cedega?
<kklimonda_> szahid: to trial jest chyba
<szahid> emulator jak wine tylko płatny
<kklimonda_> Psotnick: nie można
<Mariuszek> lepszy?
<kklimonda_> cedega to jest wine
<kklimonda_> Mariuszek: wspierają jakąś część gier
<kklimonda_> i dla tych tytułów może być lepsza
<Mariuszek> ahaa
<mick1> Witam. Mam taki problem mały problem z ubuntu 10.10. Chwilami zuużycie RAM sięga 90% i system się zawiesza. Dużą część z tego bierze Opera - ale czy to normalne, żeby system się kompletnie zawieszał?
<qermit> kklimonda_: cedega ma jakieś modyfikacje pisane specjalnie pod konkretne gry
<qermit> mick1: normalne
<Mariuszek> mick1: ja mam dokladnie to samo, dlatego tu teraz jestem :)
<kklimonda_> mick1: przy 90% nie ale jak jest 90% to może system zacząć swapować jak szalony na dysk i wtedy wszystko będzie dzialać jakgdyby nie chciało
<Kwpolska> basic :o
<kklimonda_> qermit: ano ma
<mick1> to chwile za późno wszedłem:D
<Kwpolska> crap
<qermit> kklimonda_: wiec nie mozna mowic ze to jest wine tak do konca
<Kwpolska> kklimonda_: zabierz se to _ z nika
<mick1> słyszałem, że 32bitowa wersja bierze mniej RAMu. Ile w tym prawdy jest?
<kklimonda> qermit: no do końca nie jest
<kklimonda> mick1: nie na tyle by to zrobiło różnicę jak ci zużywa cały ram
<kklimonda> mick1: ile masz ramu?
<szahid> a jak sprawdzic zzuycie ramu?
<grzesiu1> http://www.cedega.com/gamesdb/certified/
<kklimonda> htop
<mick1> 1GB, więc bez szału
<pechowiec> free -m /
<mick1> ale 10.04 chodził na 512Mb bez zawieszek
<szahid> jaki wziasc display manager gdm czy lxdm?
<kklimonda> Szycha: lxdm
<kklimonda> szahid: ^
<Kwpolska> szahid: gdm
<szahid> a co  to display  manager jest?
<Psotnick> ekran logowania
<szahid> uhmm
<szahid> xD
<szahid> Wybaczcie musze sobie wszystko poprzypominac i przetrzezwiec
<szahid> ja ramu mam  938 a zezarte 915
<szahid> Czuje sie oszukany
<mick1> mam tylko 512MB SWAPu, ale jak obserwuje to przeważnie widzę 0%
<mick1> ja mam total:998 used:871
<kklimonda> mick1: ważne ile jest zużyte jak ci się system "zawiesza"
<grzesiu1> swap powinien być 2xram
<Mariuszek> o kurcze, jak mam 2gb ramu to mam miec 4gb swapu?
<szahid> kklimonda,  gdzies czytalem ze tak jest ale max 1gn
<szahid> 1gb
<Psotnick> nie liczcie buforu!
<kklimonda> grzesiu1: nie powinien
<grzesiu1> kklimonda To ile? :)
<szahid> jest jakies spolszczenie do tego lubuntu?
<kklimonda> grzesiu1: zależy od danego przypadku
<Kwpolska> Mariuszek: nie
<Kwpolska> szahid: oczywiscie
<mick1> bez buforu to 495 mam
<szahid> zna ktos ten pakiet moze?
<Kwpolska> szahid: przy boocie powinno byc mozna
<kklimonda> grzesiu1: od zera do nieskończoności ale nie ślepo 2x ram
<grzesiu1> kklimonda A optymalnie?
<mick1> możliwe, że za mało SWAP i przez to tak krytycznie się zachowuje jak się pamięc zapełnia?
<Psotnick> zależy ile masz RAM
<kklimonda> grzesiu1: no ale właśnie nie ma optimum za bardzo :)
<Kwpolska> szahid: zazwyczaj ubiquity o jezyk pyta i go instaluje
<szahid> Kwpolska, znaczy ze samo sie zassało? Pamietam te stare kde trzeba bylo samemu doinstalowywac pakiety jezykowe
<grzesiu1> kklimonda Ile masz rami i tile masz swap?
<grzesiu1> kklimonda Ile masz ram i ile masz swap?
<kklimonda> grzesiu1: dlatego najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest swap file i dynamiczna alokacja
<szahid> dobra panocki reebot
<Psotnick> jam mam np. po 1GB
<Kwpolska> szahid: jak wybrales polski podczas instalacji i miales wtedy internet to ta
<kklimonda> grzesiu1: teraz mam 4GB ramu i 4GB swap
<barnex> grzesiu1: ale to zależy co uruchamiasz, a nie jak pro jesteś :-)
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: a ile uzywane?
<Kwpolska> swapu?
<Mariuszek> oplaca sie miec swap na pendrive?
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: teraz ~300MB
<Mariuszek> tzn dodatkowy swap
<szahid> jaka jest komenda na reebot?
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: po co ci taki gigantyczny
<Kwpolska> szahid: sudo reboot
<Mariuszek> sudo shutdown now -r
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: do hibernacji
<kklimonda> (której nie robię)
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: to po co ci
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: bo ciągle nie da się zrobić hibernacji do swap file na Ubuntu bez grzebania.
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: a to, że teraz nie używam nie znaczy, że nie będę
<oskar_> Witam.  Jako że korzystam z playonline to postanowiłem napisac sobie skrypt który co ileś MB pobranych i wysłanych bedzie mnie informował o tym. I stoje w miejscu gdzyż niewiem jak z pliku txt wyciągnąć ile już pobrał.
<oskar_> jak to moge zrobić?
<Kwpolska> oskar_: z jakiego pliku txt?
<grzesiu1> barnex ha ha 25 mb na 1500 :D
<oskar_> juz podam cały skrypt
<Psotnick> ja bym to rozwiązał w ten sposób, że wrzuciłbym go w conky, na którego zaerkam co parę minut :)
<oskar_> http://wklej.to/gSiq
<Mariuszek> ja uzywam SysmonitorScreenlet zamiast conky
<Mariuszek> przyzwyczailem sie do niego juz]
<Kwpolska> Mariuszek: zlo
<grzesiu1> barnex Czym więcej ma partycja swap tym bardziej zamula czy jak?
<Kwpolska> grzesiu1: nie
<Mariuszek> Kwpolska: why?
<szahid> Działa!
<qermit> oskar_: matko ale żeś to przekombinował
<Kwpolska> Mariuszek: bo zlo. conky lepszy.
<oskar_> wiem
<Mariuszek> Kwpolska: to nie jest argumentacja
<barnex> grzesiu1: tym więcej zajmuje :3
<Kwpolska> Mariuszek: szczegolnie lajtłajtowy jak moj.
<szahid> kto to na tym lubuntu siedzi?
<grzesiu1> "Im większe zajęcie swap, tym ciężej systemowi się rozbujać"
<oskar_> najpierw robie zeby działało a potem skracam
<qermit> cat /proc/net/dev
<szahid> grzesiu1, Ty uzywasz lubuntu?
<grzesiu1> szahid ubuntu + lubuntu-desktop
<Mariuszek> all: a swap na pendrivie to dobry pomysl czy zly?
<Mariuszek> cos a'la mechanizm Boost z Sevenie
<Kwpolska> grzesiu1: glupoty
<grzesiu1> barnex To nieprawda?
<grzesiu1> Niemoje http://szuman.eu/archives/502-Ubuntu_i_szybkosc_ilosc_RAM_a_swap.html
<grzesiu1> :)
<Mariuszek> po podlaczeniu pendrive pyta sie, czy przyspieszyc system
<Psotnick> chyba zły, skoro peny są dość wolne,  ale mogę się mylić
<Kwpolska> Mariuszek: http://rdir.pl/ye0c2 - moj desktop, ladniejsze na pewno niz twoje
<qermit> oskar_: awk '/ +lo:/{print $2};' /proc/net/dev
<mick1> a kiedy w ogóle pamięć jest zrzucana do SWAPa?
<mick1> bo mam użyte teraz 74% RAM a SWAP 0%
<Mariuszek> Kwpolska: pokazac Ci moj?
<oskar_> wszystko działa ale awk '/ +lo:/{print $2};' /proc/net/dev właściwie to niewiem co pokazuje
<Psotnick> Kwpolska: http://img574.imageshack.us/i/zrzutekranu.png/ - Mój, uważam za udany :)
<Kwpolska> Mariuszek: jak trzeba to jedst
<Mariuszek> ja nie twierdze, ze tak nie jest
<Mariuszek> ale moj mi bardziej odpowiada
<Kwpolska> Mariuszek: pokaz
<Mariuszek> cenie sobie prostote
<Mariuszek> chwila
<Kwpolska> Mariuszek: a ja nie?
<Psotnick> a mój pulpit jest zawalony różnymi rzeczami, ale bardzo przydaje się plan lekcji :)
<Mariuszek> Kwpolska: ale Twoj mi nie odpowiada ;/
<Psotnick> w sumie to nie tylko plan, ale najczęściej patrzę na niego i Top Cpu :)
<Mariuszek> zwlaszcza, ze jest panel i dock
<Kasztan85> pomoze ktos tablet skonfigurowac w ubuntu 10.10?
<Psotnick> docki są wygodne :)
<Mariuszek> wiem, sam uzywam zamiast panelu
<Psotnick> Kasztan85: a co potrzebujesz?
<Kwpolska> Mariuszek: co w tym zlego? wyglada podobnie do maca, co prawda nie mam global menu, ale cos jest.
<Mariuszek> http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/2139/zrzutekranuc.png
<Mariuszek> no wlasnie - podobnie do maca
<Kasztan85> psot, wykrywa tablet, ale nie dziala tak jak bym chciał, jak jezdze pisakiem nad tabletem to kursor stoi w miejscu, a jak dotkne to dziala jak klikniecie
<Mariuszek> ja nie lubie tego leoparda, czy jak to sie zwie
<Kasztan85> chcialbym zeby kursor jezdzil podczas ruchu pisakiem nad tabletem
<Mariuszek> Kwpolska: i jak?
<Psotnick> yhym... nigdy nie miałem tableta ;/
<Kasztan85> znalazlem taki link
<Kasztan85> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AiptekTablet?highlight=%28%28AiptekTablet%29%29#Ubuntu%2010.10%20%28Maverick%20Meerkat%29
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2vkl7co> (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Kasztan85> ale nic z tego nie wiem
<Kasztan85> tez mam tablet spydee
<Kwpolska> Mariuszek: fuj
<Mariuszek> kwestia gustu
<oskar_> Skoro już wszyscy się chwalą conky to ja tez sie dołącze
<oskar_> http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/3695/zrzutekranuab.png
<Mariuszek> kwestia zmiany tapety tylko i wylacznie
<Kasztan85> nie moge znalezc pliku 10-aiptek.conf
<Mariuszek> Kwpolska: w kazdym razie - ten zegar na tapecie to tez conky jest?
<Kwpolska> oskar_: comic sans?
<Mariuszek> bo szukalem niedawno tego bajeru
<Kwpolska> Mariuszek: conky
<oskar_> tak
<Kwpolska> oskar_: fuj
<oskar_> nie. ładne
 * Kwpolska se idzie.
<oskar_> o przypomnieliscie mi!
<Psotnick> Kasztan85: sorki, ale nie mam teraz za bardzo czasu na czytanie tego
<Kasztan85> ok
<oskar_> jak sie otwiera konfiguracje conky?
<pechowiec> nano -w ~/.conkyrc
<pechowiec> ew vi ~/.cinkyrc
<oskar_> no u mnie wyswietla pusty plik
<Psotnick> ew gedit ~/.conkyrc
<Mariuszek> oskar_: a mi sie podoba Twoj pulpit
<pechowiec> **conky
<Mariuszek> ale czcionka w conky jest denna, zmienilbym na cos bezszeryfowego
<Psotnick> Kasztan85: spróbuj zrobić to co dla 10.04
<oskar_> Polecisz jakąś?
<pechowiec> co to za czcionka w conky?
<Mariuszek> Ubuntu xD
<Mariuszek> pechowiec: teraz ma Comic Sans MS
<Mariuszek> dla mnie jest zbyt dziecinna
<oskar_> u mnie?
<pechowiec> masz dysk 114GB partycja o0
<oskar_> mi pasowała do poprzedniej tapety
<Kasztan85> Psotnick, tak wlasnie pisza, ale nie moge namierzyc nigdzie tego pliku o ktorym oni pisza :/
<oskar_> nie, mam jeden dysk i trzy partycje
<Mariuszek> oskar_: teraz bym zmienil
<Psotnick> musisz go stworzyć i wpisać tam to co Ci każą :D
<pechowiec> oskar_: może nie mas wogóle?
<pechowiec> i ci po tym z  /etc jedzie?
<Psotnick> ake teraz przepraszam, ale muszę siąść trochę nad fizyką :)
<Kasztan85> Psotnick, oki, to juz jeden krok do przodu :D
<Mariuszek> a ja nad matmą ;/
<oskar_> ej nie mówcie nic o matmie bo ja jutro mam koło
<pechowiec> widze że też mate trzaskacie
<pechowiec> oskar_: z czego?
<oskar_> z matmy
<pechowiec> -.-
<oskar_> zakres troche ponad liceum
<Mariuszek> haha, ja jestem w technikum, a lecimy lepiej niz na mat-fizie
<pechowiec> Mariuszek: jesteś pewien?
<Mariuszek> ale to dobrze, na studiach bedzie sie mozna poobijac na poczatku :)
<mick1> Mariuszek: tak Ci się pewno wydaje :D
<Mariuszek> pechowiec: tak, siostra byla na matfizie w sasiednim liceum
<Mariuszek> mick1: moze
<Mariuszek> nie bylem jeszcze na studiach ;]
<mick1> ogółem to po technikum ludzie kiepsko z matmą stoją na studiach
 * pechowiec popiera mick1
<mick1> strasznie duży przesiew jest
<Mariuszek> nie po ZSŁ Gliwice
<oskar_> u mnie tez tak jest
<pechowiec> Ł ?
<Kasztan85> jak sie tworzy pliki z konsoli?
<pechowiec> touch plik
<barnex> touch nazwapliku Kasztan85
<oskar_> komenda .cos.txt
<oskar_> zle
<Mariuszek> Zespół Szkół Łączność
<Kasztan85> thx
<Mariuszek> Łączności
<oskar_> komenda>cos.txt
<pechowiec> oskar_: nope
<oskar_> ??
<pechowiec> to wrzuci wynik z "komenda" do pliku cos.txt
<Psotnick> oskar_: można też po prostu wpisać tam cokolwiek geditem i zapisać :)
<oskar_> no tak
<Psotnick> elektrostatyka jest dziwna ;/
<Mariuszek> Psotnick: gimek??
<pechowiec> termodynamika jest dziwna :O
<Mariuszek> pechowiec: dokladnie :)
<oskar_> Materiałoznastwo jest dziwne
<Psotnick> Mariuszek: tak, ale i tak jest dziwna :)
<Mariuszek> a oskar_ na jakim profilu?
<pechowiec> E tam banalna jest
<oskar_> Oceanotechnika i Okretnictwo
<Psotnick> OMG
<Mariuszek> O.o
<oskar_> Politechnika Gdańska
<Mariuszek> co mozna po tym robic?
<qermit> Mariuszek: pływać
<oskar_> pracowac w stoczni
<qermit> w każdym porcie inna dżona
<oskar_> w norwegii za 20 000 zł
<Mariuszek> do tego trzeba studiow??
<Psotnick> zostać bezrobotnym
<qermit> tenis w porcie
<qermit> Mariuszek: tak, trzeba jak chcesz zarabiac
<qermit> chyba że chcesz poprostu spawać
<Mariuszek> aha
<oskar_> na drugim srmestrze mam zajecia ze spawania
<Mariuszek> ja sie uczylem spawac ;]
<Mariuszek> u dziadka
<Mariuszek> nie potrafie tego dobrze, bo mu zrobilem dziure w arkuszu blachy
<oskar_> ja ostatnio czesto spawam ale w innym sensie
<Mariuszek> tzn?
<barnex> :<
<oskar_> wymiotowanie po %%
<pechowiec> ale wy niedomyślni...
<mick1> oskar_: jakieś programowanie tam macie?
<Mariuszek> <aha ;/
<oskar_> nie
<oskar_> ale zastanawiem się czy nie przeniesc sie na eti
<qermit> oskar_: wy to raczej cada sie uczycie?
<mick1> oskar_: nie :)
<qermit> programowanie jest nudne
<oskar_> bedzie cad
<oskar_> dlatego trzymam windowsa na lapku
<mick1> jakiś matlab/ octave pewno też się znajdzie
<mick1> a to już podchodzi pod programowanie
<oskar_> moze bedzie programowanie maszyn cnc
<mick1> to jest niezłe
<mick1> dobrze płatne
<pechowiec> cnc?
<mick1> i mało specjalistów w Polsce
<mick1> tak, przynajmniej w moim regionie
<Mariuszek> mick1: moj kuzyn to programuje
<pechowiec> `g cnc
<Przekliniak> pechowiec: Numerical control - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numerical_control>
<mick1> już dłuższy czas szukają programistów CNC i coś kiepsko to im wychodzi
<Mariuszek> a mial farta, bo bylo wolne miejsce w zakladzie i go wzieli, mimo ze nie mial uprawnien
<Mariuszek> zrobil je na szybko :)
<mick1> ale CNC to też chyba w dużym stopniu CAD
<szahid> The file '/home/szahid/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program%20Files/Lineage%20II%20PTS/system/l2.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<szahid> co to za bład?
<Mariuszek> szahid chmod +x
<mick1> chmod +x
<Mariuszek> albo prawym, wlasciwosci i zaznacz wykonanie w uprawnieniach
<pechowiec> chmod -x chmod :X
<szahid> zaznaczam i mis ei ciulstwo odznacza
<szahid> jak w terminalu  chce wejsc w katalog w ktorego nazwie ejst spacja jakiegoznaku mam uzyc zamiast  spacji?
<pechowiec> szahid: cd katalog\ z\ spacja
<Mariuszek> '/ '
<pechowiec> szahid: albo cd "katalog z dziwnymi znakami"
<Mariuszek> sorki, mial byc backslash a nie slash :)
<szahid> np media/Source\Program Files\NCsoft\Lineage II PTS\system/
<pechowiec> -.-
<szahid> xD
<pechowiec> szahid: cd media/Source/Program\ Files/Ncsoft/Lineage\ II\ PTS/system/
<pechowiec> szahid: cd "media/Source/Program Files/Ncsoft/Lineage II PTS/system"
<grzesiu2> Emulowanie Windowsowych gier na Linuxie to farsa :)
<grzesiu2> Może ktoś wie jak ustawić autoreconnect w pidginie?
<swistak35> hmm, to możliwe, że od kilku dni nie aktualizowany ubunciak nie ma nic do aktualizacji? To tylko u mnie w Sidzie codziennie jest sporo nowych? : P
<grzesiu2> Hmm
<swistak35> na dodatek, pluje mi errorami od kernela i od ls'a, rofl ; D
<swistak35> grzesiu2: pidgin się sam reconnectuje
<pechowiec> swistak35: w ubuntu wszystko jest możliwe
<swistak35> pechowiec: ping, ls się mści
<grzesiu2> swistak35 Niestety nie
<swistak35> na dodatek, nawet mi o kolorowaniu pluje : P
<pechowiec> a sid to masz wersje testową czy unstable whatever
<pechowiec> still in development wiec tam aktualizacja masz co chwile
<swistak35> "ls: unparsable value for LS_COLORS environment variable" : P ubunciak 10.04, a na Sidzie wszystko działa ; P
<swistak35> ubunciak ma jakiś tydzień, no crap
<swistak35> nawet ixów tam nie ma ; S
<grzesiu2> swistak35 Nie reconnectuje się :)
<grzesiu2> swistak35 Może robi jedną próbę i pózniej kaputt
<swistak35> grzesiu2: a nie, prawda, rzeczywiście się nie reconnectuje
<swistak35> zapomniałem, jabbim.pl zbyt rzadko siada : P
<pechowiec> swistak35: a po co ixy :>
<grzesiu2> Ale dupa.....
<pechowiec> gdyby nie www to bym nie używał chyba
<pechowiec> bo po co?
<swistak35> hmm
<swistak35> gwibber jest fajny, szkoda by go było ; d
<grzesiu2> A piszą w dokumentacji że autoreconnect plugin przeniesiono do pidgin core :D
<swistak35> tak poza tym, niby racja ;p
<swistak35> noo, i kodzić by mi było niewygodnie, Vima nie lubie, a uwielbiam Geany
<pechowiec> ja i tak pisze all w nano :F
<grzesiu2> Gee empathy przecież nie będę używał..
<grzesiu2> Chyba że wiecie jak zwiększyć czcionkę :)
<swistak35> pechowiec: nano nie jest zły, ale brak snippetów, ograniczenia tabów do 2 spacji i paru innych rzeczy
<swistak35> do edycji plików tekstowych akurat, ale kodzić to ja bym w tym nie chciał ^^
<pechowiec> `g snippet
<Przekliniak> pechowiec: Snippet (programming) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snippet_(programming)>
<pechowiec> mi tam nic nie brakowało
<pechowiec> swistak35: i tak mozesz zasnąć na backspace i ci nic nie pomoże :)
<grzesiu2> Ha ha "Pidgin's auto-reconnect does not always reconnect"
<swistak35> pechowiec: nie no, snippety są świetne, aż się miło kodzi, naprawdę ; )
 * pechowiec uses ekg2
<swistak35> ekg->gg; pidgin->jabber : )
<swistak35> pechowiec: http://i.imgur.com/gj0oE.png
<pechowiec> swistak35: pff..
<pechowiec> ja mam w ekg2 obsługe jabbera
<pechowiec> pozatym wolałbym irssi niż pidgina
<swistak35> tylko nie mogę z dołu z pasków kompilatora usunąć
<swistak35> używam irssi : P
<pechowiec> ty w ror piszesz?
<swistak35> pidgin tylko dla jabbera, ekg nie ma powiadomień, nie chce mi się tam zaglądać
<swistak35> pechowiec: zaczynam.
<grzesiu2> Jak można nie dać  opcji autoreconnect do komunikatora??
<pechowiec> swistak35: znak kogoś kto szuka deva ror :>
<swistak35> grzesiu2: no co ty, takie rzeczy to tylko w erze ; D
<grzesiu2>  swistak35 Ale to jest wku*wiające
<swistak35> pechowiec: ze mnie jeszcze żaden prawdziwy dev w tym temacie, chociaż sam ruby kompletnie wciąga i uzależnia
<swistak35> grzesiu2: bez przesady, serwery IM rzadko siadają, a jeśli używasz jabber.org, to przerzuć się na jabbima : P
<grzesiu2> Ten program ma już 11 lat :D
 * pechowiec uses uwaznia
<pechowiec> grzesiu2: który?
<pechowiec> **uaznia
<grzesiu2> Gaim alias Pidgin
<qermit> swistak35: PSI
<grzesiu2> Czy odwrotnie :D
<pechowiec> a gajim?
<pechowiec> do jabbera dobry
<swistak35> qermit: Qt, pfu, u mnie Fluxboks gości, jeszcze się na mnie obrazi
 * pechowiec also uses fluxbox
<qermit> swistak35: wolisz używać GTK?
<qermit> złoooo
<pechowiec> qermit: wole nie kompilować qt 00
<qermit> pechowiec: to weź binarke
<pechowiec> to ustrojstwo opasłe strasznie
<qermit> zresztą, szybko sie kompiluje
<pechowiec> ta...
<pechowiec> jak masz 512mb ramu to strasznie szybko
<pechowiec> jajo z godzinke leci
<qermit> ej no nie przesadzaj
<pechowiec> afair
<pechowiec> dawno nie kompilowałem
<qermit> gtk szybciej sie nie koimpiluje
<pechowiec> u mnie gtk leci szybciej niż qt
<pechowiec> sam rozmiar źródeł .. gtk - 20mb qt -180
<swistak35> qermit: yop, wolę gtk, z qt tylko mi się k3b podoba
<qermit> pechowiec: bo w GTK nie ma dokumentacji i przykładów
<qermit> no i nie ma zaawansowanych optymalizacji z tego co wiem
<pechowiec> qermit: zwyczajny user nie potrzbuje dokumentacji do używania okienek jak bede chciał to wbija na homepage
<qermit> ale lubi jak mu wszystko szybko dziala
<pechowiec> qermit: mi działa :f
<qermit> ale jak szybko
<pechowiec> szybko własnie
<grzesiu> Empathy...
<grzesiu> Ludzie :)
<grzesiu> Jak zmienić czcionkę w empathy :D
<grzesiu> W senie
<grzesiu> Powiększyć
<Mhrok> grzesiu: irssi ci nie wystarcza?
<grzesiu> W konsoli?
<grzesiu> Ale ja potrzebuję komunikatora
<grzesiu> A pidgin nie ma autoconnecta
<grzesiu> 11 lat program żeby nie mieć opcji autoconnect...
<grzesiu> Farsa :)
<kklimonda> grzesiu: jedno rozwiązanie, dodaj to
<kklimonda> edytor w rękę i koduj
<grzesiu> ..
<grzesiu> :)
<kklimonda> ew. zapłać komuś jak sam nie potrafisz
<grzesiu> Ja chcę tylko jedno
<kklimonda> na pewno, jeżeli tylko dasz dość wysoką nagrodę to ktoś się skusi
<grzesiu> Powiekszyć czcionkę w empathy :D
<kklimonda> nie ma prostego sposobu z tego co pamiętam
<kklimonda> ech, miałem napisać jaki jest ten trudniejszy ale jak nie chce ;)
<grzesiu> Już mam :D
<grzesiu> Ale...
<kklimonda> grzesiu: musisz wyedytować /usr/share/adium/message-styles/ubuntu.AdiumMessageStyle/Contents/Resources/main.css
<kklimonda> dla standardowego tematu
<grzesiu> Hmm
<grzesiu> header1? :D
<kklimonda> no idea
<kklimonda> ale tam się to edytowało kiedyś
<grzesiu> Chcę tylko żeby w oknie rozmowy było większe
<grzesiu> Ale panowie
<grzesiu> To jest do stylu adium
<kklimonda> grzesiu: empathy używa styli adium
<grzesiu> Hmm
<grzesiu> Uff
<grzesiu> Nothing :D
<grzesiu> Zamieniłem wszystkie font size na 50
<grzesiu> I dalej to samo
<grzesiu> Ale syf
<KiFka> uff
<grzesiu> ..
<grzesiu1> Zostanę przy pidginie
<grzesiu1> Tylko niewiem jak wlączyć autoreconnect
<dKc> jak to jak?
<grzesiu1> Normalnie :)
<grzesiu1> Niby jest wbudowany
<grzesiu1> Ale niedziała
<grzesiu1> Jak będzie błąd połączenia to dopóki ręcznie się znów nie połącze
<grzesiu1> To program tego niezrobi
<zdzislaw_> server LinuxMint
<jacekowski> ha
<jacekowski> http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2010/nov/07/unemployed-unpaid-work-lose-benefits
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/38pkksd> (at www.guardian.co.uk)
#ubuntu-pl 2010-11-09
<Mat_Matan> bry
<eddd> internet explorer powinien miec jakis plugin to sciagniecia firefoxa
<mati75> :o
<eddd> przeciez i tak tylko do tego sluzt
<Wizard> cześć
<bt4> witam
<garnus> witam
<fbu9> witam
<webczat> hi
<webczat> jak usunac pulseaudio z ubuntu lub go wylaczyc? google malo mowi
<fbu9> i jak tam czas mija>
<fbu9> sudo apt-get autoremove pulseaudio
<webczat> to mi chce wywalic polowe waznych paczek
<fbu9> jesli mozna wiedziec dlaczego chcesz wywalic pulse?
<webczat> bo mi cos z dzwiekiem sie dzieje jak screenreadera odpalam. odpalam orce, wylogowuje sie, loguje na drugie konto usera, wylogowuje sie i nie mam dzwieku w ogole. na drugim koncie tez orca siedzi.
<fbu9> hmm...
<fbu9> a masz aktualna wersje?
<fbu9> zobacz dpkg -r
<webczat> tak
<webczat> tzn to mi chce czesc pakietow kde wyrabac
<fbu9> rozumiem
<fbu9> http://blog.samaelszafran.pl/2009/12/alsa-zamiast-pulseaudio-i-klawiatura/
<webczat> upss... na irssi siedze i nie wiem jak link skopiowac
<fbu9> http://tnij.org/iyfc
<fbu9> or shift i zaznacz tekst ;)
<webczat> hmmm
<webczat> ok, mam.
<webczat> ale jak to jest z tym... po co jest w ogole esound?
<fbu9> Enlightened Sound Daemon
<webczat> nie pomoglo
<webczat> orca nie gada bez pulse
<webczat> a powinien. co to kur...?
<fbu9> :(
<Killos> witam
<ftpd> Cz.
<szahid> Witajcie chłopacy xD
<ftpd> Dobra. Dajcie mi kogoś kumatego.
<ftpd> czester: ?
<ftpd> ;-)
<szahid> c kumatego?
<airborn> zief
<szahid> jak wine zoptymalizować?
<airborn> instalująć windowsa ;)
<ftpd> Klika ktoś svnserve na 10.04?
<jacekowski> ja dav_svn klikalem
<ftpd> Bo ja mam dziwny fuckup.
<ftpd> Mam 4 kiedyś zrobione repozytoria i klikają bez bólu.
<ftpd> Teraz robię sobie nowe (koszernie, svnadmin create), konfigi mam 100% dobre (zgrywam z tych działających dla pewności), w haśle się nie mylę (bo trudno jest źle wpisać 'dupa'), a dostaję w kliencie auth failed, a w logu: svn: No worthy mechs found
<ftpd> I teraz mam podejrzenie, że svnadmin jakoś to 'źle robi'.
<jacekowski> a sprawdz lokalnie co sie stanie
<ftpd> Lol.
<ftpd> Co za gówno.
<ftpd> Lol.
<ftpd> A nie.
<jacekowski> PEBKAC?
<ftpd> Nie.
<ftpd> authz
<ftpd> Ha.
<ftpd> Jak mam odhaszowane, nie działa.
<ftpd> lesson learned: defaultowy authz jest zjebany
<franek> http://freakshare.net/files/qjuhjwts/the_sims_2_pl.part06.rar.html6c:>
<franek> sry
<franek> przypadkiem mi sie wkleilo :>
<jacekowski> simsy?
<rakott> yo, jak mam zainstalowac paczki np. tapet, splash screenow jak mam tak: pliki tar.gz a po wypakowaniu mam np. setup.py setup.cfg
<noneo> GNOME? System->Preferencje->Wygląd łyka tgz-ety o ile pamiętam.
<rakott> a, to mam powchodzic po prostu w te rzeczy gdzie mozna edytowac te pasci i mam powstawiac :)
 * rakott probuje
<rakott> btw mam gnome ubuntu 10.10
<noneo> Nie wchodź w te rzeczy, zostaw spakowane i otwórz je przez to menu powyżej.
<rakott> noneo, a jak mam zainstalowac icony z tego theme co juz zainstalowalem?
<rakott> pisalo ze ten temat nie dziala tak jak powinien bo nie ma zainstalowanej paczki ikon
<ftpd> To zainstaluj ikony?
<rakott> jak?nie widze nigdzie opcji zebym mogl je zainstalowac
<rakott> bez tych ikonek ten temat wyglada jak w windowsie 98...
<noneo> rakott: Ściągnij osobno ikonki. Na gnomeart czy czymś podobnym są do ikon osobne sekcje.
<noneo> I instalujesz analogicznie, a właściwie identycznie.
<pawelpc> może wiecie czemu sunshine gdy się połączy z gg rozłącza się? I wyskakuje komunikat "Nie podano powodu" w oknie kontaktów
<pawelpc> kkszysiu może wiesz czemu telepathy-sunshine nie chce się połączyć tzn. połączy się ale odrazu wybija jakby z serwera co jest?
<rakott> bawil sie ktos juz Reconstructorem?
<mati75> tak, ja
<Psotnick> ja się bawiłem również
<rakott> nie rozumiem o co chodzi z tym "project", co tam ma sie znalezc? pisze "You must select a valid project..."
<rakott> mam Reconstructor Engine 3.2.3
<Psotnick> o ile się nie mylę to masz sam silnik i trzeba do niego coś dokupić za 5$ miesięcznie
<Psotnick> kiedyś był darmowy...
<rakott> co ku**a? O.o
<Psotnick> nie jestem w 100% pewien, ale z tego co czytałem to na to by wichodziło
<pawelpc> wiecie jak w bashu sprawdzić czy zmienna zawiera jakąś literę
<rakott> pisze ze 3.4.x supported... to sprobuje 2.9...
<garnus> pawelpc: konkretnie litere czy cokolwiek
<Psotnick> cokolwiek można by sprawdzić czy jest równe/nierówne 0
<garnus> if [ -n $A]
<fbu9> joł :D
<rakott> yo
<bt4> jo
<fbu9> 3 słowa na Ś
<fbu9> ?
<rakott> świstak śnieg świr
<fbu9> a na Ź?
<garnus> żaba żurek żubr
<rakott> żołądź żoliborz żołnierz
<fbu9> ź
<rakott> 5zł
<fbu9> nie ż :D
<fbu9> hehe
<rakott> źrebie
<fbu9> dobra to inaczej teraz
<bt4> źdżbło
<fbu9> wiecie jakie są " prawdy"?
<fbu9> dla podpowiedzi podam ze sa 3 prawdy
<rakott> nosz kurrrrr
<fbu9> prawda
<rakott> nie moge sobie kliknac na Next w reconstructorze
<fbu9> święta prawda
<fbu9> i trzecia?
<rakott> "i tak wszyscy beda martwi"
<rakott> jak to mowia nekrofile, czy nekromanci z warcrafta 3
<fbu9> 3 to gówno prawda :D
<bt4> fbu9, zmień kanał
<fbu9> ok juz przestanę ;D
<Cukier> witam
<fbu9> witam
<Cukier> potrzebuje pomocy ;]
<fbu9> kto umiera?
<Cukier> możliwe że jutro cały  świat :P
<Cukier> ale skupmy sie na dzisiejszym dniu :d
<Cukier> nie moge odpalic ubuntu 10.10 z live cd\
<fbu9> co sie dzieje
<Cukier> error
<fbu9> jaki?
<Cukier> can not mount /dev/loop0
<Cukier> (/cdroom/casper/filesystem.sqvashfs)
<Cukier> on //filesystem.sqvashfs
<Cukier> a najlepsze jest to ze u przyjaciółki wszystko lata
<fbu9> sprzecior
<Cukier> ale w czym leży problem ?
<fbu9> jakis konflikt np
<Cukier> ;/
<Cukier> nie da sie tego jakos fixnac ?
<rakott> da sie
<rakott> fixnij sprzet na inny :D
<Cukier> lol mam nowy sprzet :D
<fbu9> or disable w biosie :D
<Cukier> ale co disable ? ;]
<fbu9> loopa ;D
<fbu9> :D
<fbu9> :D
<Cukier> tzn ? :P
<rakott> czemu nie mialem okienka Customization w reconstructorze? edycja to bylo wlasciwie tylko wybieranie repozytoriow -.-
<rakott> moze pomoze taki wycinek z terminala: gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
<rakott> cpio: niespodziewany koniec archiwum
<rakott> Finished setting up alternate working directory...
<Cukier> fbu9 to jak mowisz na powaznie ? :P
<fbu9> jakis bug był z tym zwiazany
<Cukier> no dlatego sie pytam jak to fixnac :D
<fbu9> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1598415
<rakott> Psotnick, wiesz cos na ten temat?
<rakott> to co pisalem u gory
<Psotnick> rakott: niestety nie, ja tego reconstructora tylko trochę liznąłem ;/
<Cukier> fbu9 szkoda ze nie ma odpowiedzi jak to fixnac ;pp
<rakott> mati75, a ty?
<fbu9> http://www.google.pl/search?aq=f&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=can+not+mount+/dev/loop0#hl=pl&expIds=17259,17291,17367,25532,26637,27404&xhr=t&q=can+not+mount+/dev/loop0+ubuntu+10.10&cp=37&pf=p&sclient=psy&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=can+not+mount+%2Fdev%2Floop0+ubuntu+10.10&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=13ad074add0c9653
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2aphjpj> (at www.google.pl)
<rakott> aha juz wiem dlaczego mi sie nie wyswietlalo...
<rakott> bo zaawansowana edycja jest tylko w tworzeniu liveCD -.-
<mati75> rakott: co ja?
<rakott> mati75, pytalem sie czy wiesz cos na temat tego co napisalem wczesniej, znaczy u gory... ale wyglada na to ze tylko livecd da sie tak zmodyfikowac nie wiem czemu
<mati75> myśle, że uck będzie lepszym rozwiązaniem
<dancios> rakott: jak tar zxvf nazwaarchiwum do rozpakowani.tar.gz   w przypadku bzip2 jest zamiast z j
<dancios> ale widze ze bardziej zlozony problem z iso livecd ktore jest jeszcze modyfikowane
<szahid> Te nowe ubuntu to jednak shit
<mati75> szahid: ++
<szahid> hm?
<szahid> żre to proca strasznie
<szahid> ramem zapija
<mati75> ubuntu z wersji na wersje to co raz większe gówno
<szahid> zauwazylem
<noneo> TO mam pytanie jak odchudzić? Musiałem u kogoś zainstalować 9.04 na 256MB RAMu i już nie wiem co wyłączać.
<szahid> jak mialem wersje 8.04 czy 9.04 to nawet compiza i emeralda bez problemu
<szahid> noneo,  a musi to być ubuntu? Są lżejsze distra
<noneo> :D Ja już wyłączyłem agenta aktualizacji.
<noneo> Nie musi właściwie, ale już jest i teraz chciałbym odmulić.
<szahid> a masz gnomka?
<noneo> Tak. Defaulta.
<szahid> sudo apt-get lubuntu-desktop
<szahid> albo fluxbox ale to wyższa szkoła jazdy
<noneo> Idę googlać.
<szahid> gnome ci wpieprzy ramy
<szahid> lxde sie srodowicho nazywa
<szahid> mati75, a z czego ty korzystasz?
<mati75> z debiana + fluxbox
<szahid> ja nigdy fluxa ni ogarnialem
<szahid> a z Deb nie chce mi sie bawic
<szahid> Chyba slacka se instalne
<bafi> witam, używał ktoś webgui ?
<szahid> mati75, powaznie debian jest taki ciezki do ogarniecia?
<szahid> Nawet pidgin mie sie tnie
<rakott> a ja mam U 10.10 512mb ramu 32mb grafika i mi wszystko lata jednoczesnie, xchat, firefox ustawienia...
<rakott> moze dlatego ze mam dysk sata :>
<szahid> no ja wymagam troszke wiecej procesow niz x chat i  firefox
<rakott> no jeszcze dziala w tle ubuntu centrum
<rakott> chyba ze chcesz grac w np. world of warcraft, przegladac strony, kompilowac cos i costam jeszcze robic jednoczesnie :P
<szahid> tak
<szahid> to mi odpowiada ale zamiast w wowa chcialbym w l2 posmigac
<szahid> giera mi sie odpala ale laguje
<szahid> nie sa to jakies zatrwazajace scinki
<rakott> linux NIE nadaje sie do gier
<szahid> e mi tam chodzi
<szahid> ja tylko w jedna giere smigam
<szahid> i wlasnie zastanawiam sie nad innym distro te nowe ubu jest chyba dla mnie za ciezkie xd
<pawelpc> jak w bashu napisać "jeżeli zmienna x zawiera literę C wtedy zmienna y ma być równa 8"
<noneo> if [[ $x == 'c' ]]; then y = 8
<dancios> uzywal ktos PyPy ?
<szahid> no szlag mnie zaraz trafi z tym pidginem
<szahid> debian nadal nie ma graficznego onstalatora prawda?
<en0x> a po co komu graficzny instalator?!
<szahid> bo mi w dosie nie dziala klawiatura
<szahid> a przelotki nie mam
<pawelpc> noneo: to jest jeśli x jest równe c a mi potrzeba aby sprawdziło czy dany wyraz zawiera tą literę
<noneo> wyraz...
<Mat_Matan> bry
<szahid> Hej
<noneo> no to jakiś match, czyli pierwsza myśl, to awk/sed. Moment.
<bt4> bry
<szahid> Cześć
<Galvatron> Witam
<szahid> Cześc ;-)
<noneo> Pierwsza przymiarka, ale samym bashem za to: jest=`expr match "$x" "C"`; if [[ $jest -eq  1 ]]; then y=8; done
<szahid> co Ty piszesz tak spytam?
<Mat_Matan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2dOh7_CKcI
<noneo> szahid: pawelpc pytał
<noneo> Ale źle napisałem. Matchuje tylko od początku. Zaraz będzie druga próba ;-)
<szahid> afk byłem
<szahid> już nie mam sił  do tej dystrybucji ...
<Galvatron> Mam problem ze znikającą pamięcią w Ubuntu 10.10 (GNOME + Compiz) - normalnie, zaraz po uruchomieniu, bierze on 200-220MB, jednak gdy trochę popracuję, to zużycie wzrasta do 400-600MB i nie spada, nawet powyłączniu wszystkich aplikacji i powrocie do stanu jak zaraz po załadowaniu systemu. Co najlepsze, nie mam żadnego procesu w tle, który mógłby połykać setki megabajtów.
<jacekowski> normalne
<szahid> Wszyscy maja ten problem
<jacekowski> to nie problem
<jacekowski> to znaczy ze zle czytasz te numerki
<Galvatron> Czytam dobrze
<szahid> Dlatego bedę zdanai, ze  te nowe ubu smierdzi starymi ludxmi
<bt4> wczraj był poruszany ten temat : to norma
<jacekowski> Galvatron: pokaz wynik free -m
<noneo> pawelpc: index zamast match i '-gt 0' zamiast '-eq 1';
<szahid> a ja od wczoraj myśle nad alternatywnym distro.
<szahid> ale pamietam miałem jakies problemy z debianem
<bt4> leniego zainstaluj
<szahid> ja kiedys cos na płtce mialem.
<szahid> mi w dosie nie działa klawiatura a nie mam przelotki
<Galvatron> free -m: http://pastebin.com/0NGhwBvD
<noneo> szahid: Poleciłbym Ci Ubuntu 8.04, bardzo oszczędza pamięć, ale tydzień temu skończył się support :-)
<jacekowski> hmm, 454
<szahid> byłem bardzo zadowolony z tej wersji
<Galvatron> W tej chwili "deficyt" wynosi zaledwie 100MB, ale już mialem jazdy, że znikało ponad 300MB
<bt4> ja teraz mam 8.10
<jacekowski> pokaz jeszcze ps aux
<noneo> Galvatron: masz 300M wolnego. Zajęte na bufory, ale dzięki temu masz bardziej responsywny system.
<szahid> noneo, jak wygląda brak supportu? ze nie wychodza nowe aktualizacje tak?
<Galvatron> http://pastebin.com/01rfDVhy
<noneo> Dokłądnie.
<Galvatron> To nie bufory, bo ostatnio system ostro mi przez to swapował
<szahid> każdy ma problem z pamięcią.
<noneo> To odpal wszystko jak wtedy, gdy swapował i wtedy wyślij `free`. teraz masz 298MB wolnej pamięci, którą system sobie wziął, skoro jest nieużywana.
<noneo> sorka: 293M wolnego
<Galvatron> Jeśli teraz wyłącze Operę, to w GNOME system monitor nadal będzie zajęte 360MB, a powinno być ok 220-250MB
<Galvatron> Czyli ponad100MB "wyparowało"
<noneo> system monitor jest dla okienkowców, dlatego jacekowski poprosił Cię o `free`.
<noneo> żartując oczywiście. Ja używam X Windows ;-)
<Galvatron> Gdybym źle czytał wskazania i to byłby byfor, to by nie było swapowania;)
<noneo> Galvatron: a może odpalisz sobie `vmstat 1` i wtedy zakmnij Operę i zobacz jak się zmienia wolna pamięć. Ciekawe doświadczenie :-)
<noneo> Galvatron: czy ten free był z momentu, gdy już zaczął Ci swapować?
<Galvatron> Nie
<Galvatron> Nie jestem w stanie reprodukować tego problemu
<Galvatron> Po prstu z czasem coś pożera prawie cały RAM
<Galvatron> Teraz wzięło "tylko" ok. 120MB,
<noneo> Kiedyś 768MB to było coś, teraz trzeba mieć dwa razy więcej. Takie czasy.
<Galvatron> Ale miałem już zabawy, że "na czysto" system brał 500-600MB
<noneo> No to wtedy `top` i sortowanie po pamięci (klawiszem m).
<Galvatron> Tylko najlepsze, że na czysto jedynie kilka procesów bierze 10-30MB
<noneo> A jak swapuje, to też `top`, a sortowanie klawiszem 'o' i potem z listy wybrać chyba 'p'.
<Galvatron> Własnie mówię, że top/htop ani gnomowy monitor nie pokazuje niczego, co brałoby tyle RAM
<noneo> 'm' w topie co pokazuje na szczycie listy?
<bt4> system bierze sobie na zapas
<Galvatron> Operę, bo tylko ona jest w stanie użyć powyżej 100MB, z aplikacji których używam
<noneo> nie 'm'. 'M'.
<Galvatron> Nie na zapas, bo RAM jest fizycznie zapchany jakimiś danymi i system czasami aż musi swapować
<Galvatron> Jakby był jakiś problem ze zwalnianiem RAM
<noneo> bt4: dokładnie. `free` pokazuje ile jest naprawdę wolnego.
<pawelpc> noneo: coś mi to nie działa: jest=`expr index "$x" "C"`; if [ $jest -gt 0 ]; then y=8; fi
<Galvatron> Kilka dni temu właśnie "free" potwierdził mi wskazania monitora systemu
<noneo> Operą zapchany? No bo Opera sama (poza systemem operacyjnym) cache'uje sobie kupę rzeczy. Obrazki pewnie też ;-)
<noneo> pawelpc: Moment.
<Galvatron> Mam jakiś "niwidzialny ppoces", albo system nie potrafi zwalniać pamięci jak należy
<Galvatron> Czy w Ubu da sie jakoś skonfigurować korzystanie z RAM, poza parametrem swappiness?
<noneo> pawelpc: x="Celina"; jest=`expr index $x "C"`; if [[ $jest -gt 0 ]]; then echo "jest"; fi
<noneo> i z pojedyńczymi nawiasami też działa. Nie wiem co się dzieje. echo $SHELL (może to nie Bash? ;-) )
<pawelpc> noneo: ./Pulpit/skrypt.sh: 2: [[: not found
<noneo> chmod 0770 ./Pulpiy/skrypt.sh
<noneo> albo /bin/bash ./Pulpit/skrypt.sh
<noneo> sorka!
<noneo> if przed [[ dałeś?
<noneo> shabanga w pierwszej linii w pierwszej kolumnie dałeś?
<pawelpc> skopiowałem co mi napisałeś
<noneo> ale nie w terminal, tylko w plik skryptu i tam jakaś sieczka powstała.
<noneo> pastebin cały skrypt.sh, please
<pawelpc> #!/bin/bash
<pawelpc> x="Celina"; jest=`expr index $x "C"`; if [[ $jest -gt 0 ]]; then echo "jest"; fi
<pawelpc> cała treść:)
<noneo> Sorka, ale musze użyć tego zwrotu.
<noneo> Naprawdę przepraszam.
<noneo> "Dziwne. U mnie działa." :-)
<noneo> wkleiłem w plik sh, chmod 0770 plik skryptu i potem ./skrypt.sh. i "jest"
<pawelpc> doszedłem czemu tak zareagowało:  sh ./Pulpit/skrypt.sh
<noneo> :-)
<pawelpc> a gdy wpisalem ./Pulpit/skrypt.sh
<pawelpc>  działa :D
<noneo> Wszystkie moje wiekopomne, superdochowe i w ogóle genialne projekty rozwalają się o takie przyziemne problemy ;-)
<OkropNick> pytanie takie, z 5 lat nie modernizowalem komputera, jesli mam plyte z gniazdem LGA775, to pojdzie na niej jakis nowy procek, o ile FSB pasuje? np. taki: http://allegro.pl/intel-core-2-quad-q9550-2-83ghz-lga775-box-fv-wwa-i1303223419.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3ab7zco> (at allegro.pl)
<pawelpc> jak zapisać wynik tego do zmiennej?
<pawelpc> ifconfig wlan0 | grep 'RX byte' | awk '{print $3 $4}'
<noneo> zmienna=`to_co_napisales`
<szahid> noneo, kolego pomóż mi dobrać jakieś proste i lekkie distro
<BlessJah> szahid: proste i lekkie? nie ma takiego
<BlessJah> albo proste albo lekkie
<fi9o> Jest.
<fi9o> Crux.
<fi9o> Ale w tej sytuacji proste oznacza cos innego
<BlessJah> pawelpc: lepiej zmienna$(komenda|komenda2|komenda3), tak bedziesz mial bardziej przejrzyste
<noneo> szahid: nie mam rozeznania coś się w tym temacie ostatnio developuje.
<szahid> a lekkie ale z instalatorem graficznym?
<swistak35> jak lekkie? ^^
<szahid> lżejsze od Ubu
<swistak35> na jakim kompie ma odpalić : P
<bt4> 700mb
<swistak35> no to prawie każde : P
<noneo> BlessJah: zmienna=$(i_dalej_tak_samo... ?
<swistak35> debian + *box
<swistak35> albo lxde, niektórym się podoba
<BlessJah> noneo: tak
<szahid> Ram 1Gb proc 1.6Ghz i karta GeForce 6100
<BlessJah> noneo: zamiast brac w `komenda` wez w $(komenda)
<swistak35> no to na luzie pójdzie
<szahid> bo te nowe ubu tnie mi strasznie
<noneo> czaję, zapomniałem o tej składni. Po prostu zjadło Ci znak równa się.
<swistak35> u mojego brata na kompie z takim samym prockiem, 768MB ramu i słabszej grafie, xubuntu 10.04 leciało na luzie
<szahid> no a mi scina
<swistak35> więc debian + *box/lxde a nawet xfce będzie śmigał
<swistak35> chociaż raczej bym się do *boksa jakiegoś przymierzał : )
<BlessJah> fi9o: crux nie jest prosty w tym sensie w ktorym on mysli
<BlessJah> podobnie jak archlinux
<fi9o> BlessJah: Arch akurat sIMO sie nadaje dla poczatkujacych
<fi9o> Ale dla tej grupy poczatkujacych ktorzy sa ambitni
<BlessJah> fi9o: arch jest dobry ale dla ambitnych
<BlessJah> jak zreszta sam mowisz
<BlessJah> fi9o: ja ucze kumpla wlasnie administracji archlinuksem (na linuksie siedzi od dwoch tygodni, ubuntu, archa ma na VM u mnie na serwie i chyba u siebie na chacie)
<fi9o> :)
<szahid> zalezy mi na stabilności i płynności
<szahid> nie ukrywam, ze jestem raczej zielony.
<BlessJah> mam zamiar go za jakis miesiac przezucic na freebsd zeby po mnie przejal administracje serwera
<BlessJah> szahid: jestes ambitny?
<szahid> jestem leniwy
<BlessJah> ubuntu
<swistak35> szahid: debian + *box.
<szahid> słuchaj jak będziesz mi mozolnie tłumaczył administracje to moge nawet w trybie tesktowym strony przeglądac.
<bt4> ide do sklepu chce ktoś coś ??
<szahid> fluxbox ?
<swistak35> fluxbox, openbox
<szahid> bt4, ta flaszke
<swistak35> co kto lubi
<fi9o> openbox!
<BlessJah> oppenbox
<swistak35> różnic jakichś znaczących nie ma, chyba że będziesz często w configach grzebał
<szahid> a czemu nie np lsde?
<szahid> albo gnome?
<swistak35> bo sam mówiłeś że ci zamula
<szahid> ubuntu mi zamula
<swistak35> to głównie przez gnoma
<szahid> ja mam lsde
<swistak35> lxde, proszę bardzo
<szahid> lxde*
<szahid> sorry xD
<szahid> korzystajac z innych distro czy z innych wersji ubu nie zauwazylem nigdy takich scin
<szahid> a co do srodowiska mam lubuntu
<BlessJah> szahid: wiem! ubuntu-minimal i masz czego chciales
<szahid> nad tym debianem sie zastanawiam
<szahid> co w nim taiego ciezkiego jest?
<swistak35> debian, czysty jest, jeśli zainstalujesz bez środowiska graficznego. jak weźmiesz jakieś to tak czy siak sporo śmieci dojdzie
<szahid> ;-D
<swistak35> a, no i jak będziesz miał lxde/*boksa to nie bierz żadnego kdm, gdm tylko slima
<szahid> to ja jzu kuźwa sam nie wiem
<szahid> a czemu ?
<swistak35> leciutkie
<szahid> a gdm  co  to jest /
<fi9o> To takie cos co pokazuje Ci sie po starcie systemu gdzie wpisujesz login i haslo do profilu
<swistak35> ^^
<szahid> okno logowania
<szahid> bez przesady  to moge miec graficzne
<szahid> a przy debianie zawsze strzeba  startowac przez startx?
<swistak35> nie
<swistak35> ale slim jest graficzny
<swistak35> góglnij sobie
<szahid> debian ma instalator graficzny?
<szahid> ten lenny?
<swistak35> tak
<swistak35> ale trochę bardziej rozbudowany niż ubu
<szahid> ale z was muły czemu nikt mi nie powiedział
<szahid> znaczy  to są okna jak w ubu czy to jest tryb pseudograficzny?
<szahid> taki półtekstowy
<swistak35> o instalator ci chodzi, tak?
<szahid> ta
<szahid> bo nzalazłem jakis nuemr linux magazine i patzre ze tam jest normalny instalator
<swistak35> hmm, nie jest, jak to określiłeś, pseudograficzny, jest jedno okienko tak jakby zmaksymalizowane, i normalny instalator
<swistak35> no, nie ma tak jak w ubu że sobie w kółko i krzyżyk pograsz : P
<szahid> http://goodbye-microsoft.com/screenshots/5.png
<szahid> http://www.aurel32.net/info/debian_arm_qemu_di_language.png
<szahid> ktore
<swistak35> ten pierwszy
<szahid> aaa xd
<szahid> czyli wypierdalaszczy xD
<szahid> a  partycjonowanie? ten przez ten instalator?
<swistak35> tak
<szahid> czyi postanowione
<szahid> Jestescie ambitni?
<BlessJah> szahid: malo kto tutaj uzywa ubuntu, zazwyczaj wszyscy mamy te nieprzyjemne doswiadczenia za soba
<szahid> mówisz o doświadczeniach  z ubuntu?
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> bolało
<szahid> Ubu śmierdzi, nie ?
<KiFka> szahid, zachowuj sie albo opuscisz kanal
<szahid> Przepraszam.
<BlessJah> KiFka: albo sie ciebie boi, albo w koncu mamy kulturalnego klienta
<BlessJah> KiFka: znalazlem laske na FB ale nie odpowiada, nie wiem czy porzucila konto czy olala mnie z racji falszywego nazwiska
<szahid> JA po prostu szanuje ludzi, którzy nie odpowiadają na moje pytania "Zainstaluj se windowsa"
<szahid> a jeżeli kogoś uraziłem to jeszcze raz najmocniej przepraszam
<BlessJah> wazelinka
<szahid> Pomógłby mi ktoś dobrać wersje debiana?
<BlessJah> experimental
<szahid> BlessJah, trzeba xD Licze na późniejsza ewentualną pomoc.
<BlessJah> tfu
<BlessJah> testing
<szahid> http://www.debian.org/distrib/netinst
<szahid> nie wiem które pobrać
<szahid> a chciałbym wszystkie niezbędne pakiety zassać od razu.
<BlessJah> jak masz szbkiego neta i chcesz w czasie instalacji ssac wszystko z neta to ten 40MB, jak nie to z 180MB instalujesz base i bangla
<szahid> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/download-debian-5-cd-dvd-iso.html
<szahid> a moze stad  te wersje cd?
<swistak35> netinstall, podłączasz do neta, zostawiasz i jedzie wszystko samo
<swistak35> bleh, zawsze pobieraj ze strony głównej debiana : P
<swistak35> bo jak oni dają, to po co kombinować : )
<szahid> Download Debian Linux 5 CD 32 bit i386 (698M)to chiałem sciagnac
<EsmD> 5cd? O.o
<swistak35> to ci zaintaluje pakiety jakie masz na płytce, a netinstall zainstaluje podstawę, a resztę pobierze najświeższe wersje z netu
<EsmD> co to za wynalazlek szatana na 5cd?
<BlessJah> szahid: netinstall 180MB sciagnij, testing
<szahid> nie to Debian 5 wersja Cd xD
<swistak35> BlessJah: działa już ten testing?
<BlessJah> swistak35: a wlasnie, teraz jest moment przelomowy, tak?
<szahid> Bless , ale  gwarantujesz, ze instalator bedzie graficzny?
<szahid> xD
<swistak35> tak.
<swistak35> freeze
<swistak35> ale może zainstalować z sources testing, to jak wyjdzie squeeze stable to mu się automatycznie do nowego testinga zaktualizuje
<BlessJah> szahid: bedzie graficzny albo polgraficzny, obydwa sa identyczne i proste
<szahid> tylko polgraficzny startuje z dosa nie?
<szahid> a mi w dosie nie dziala klawiatura
<BlessJah> szahid: nie ma tam zadnego dosa
<szahid> dlatego tak bardzo zalezy mi na tym graficznym
<swistak35> poza tym, jakiś czas temu nie można było pobrać płytki testinga, trzeba było stable, bo coś się rypło. wystarczyło, że pobierzesz tego stable, zainstalujesz, zmienisz sources na testinga i zupgradujesz i prawie po systemie
<BlessJah> szahid: poogladaj screeny, ja gwarantuje ci ze z oboma sobie poradzisz
<szahid> a dobra bo sie gówno znam a mądrze
<swistak35> trzeba było zainstalować linux-image-i386, czy jak się nazywała ta uniwersalna paczka i dopiero wtedy upgrade ; S
<BlessJah> slownictwo
<szahid> BlessJah, wysłałbyś mi bezpośredni link do pobrania  tej wersji?
<szahid> Przepraszam
<Przemek1> Czesc zobaczcie na to http://radegastclient.org/wiki/Radegast_Download#Binaries pisza, ze Multi-platform dla ubuntu z mono-2.0-devel. Pobralem to i mam chyba to samo co dla windows. Czy da sie to uruchomic bez wine?
<swistak35> http://debian.org/distrib/netinst
<swistak35> i tą wersję 180MB sobie pobierz
<szahid> jasne tylko ja tam widze kilka wrsji
<szahid> [alpha][amd64][arm][armel][hppa][i386][ia64][mips][mipsel][powerpc][sparc]
<swistak35> a jaki masz system 32 bit czy 64bit?
<szahid> 32
<swistak35> i386
<szahid> ;*
<szahid> Dobra ide zapalic i sie zassysa
 * swistak35 idzie instalować windowsa na fragparty. ^^
<BlessJah> `seen webnull
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: webnull was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 5 days, 22 hours, 3 minutes, and 27 seconds ago: <webnull> Witam
<pawelpc> mamy taką liczbę 26.4 i teraz jak w bash dodaj do niej np drugą taką samą? bo czytałem że takich liczb bash nie obsługuje
<Kwpolska> pawelpc: kalkulatorem licz
<pawelpc> muszę w bashu
<Kwpolska> pawelpc: co chcesz?
<pawelpc> :)
<pawelpc> muszę dodać dwie liczby które mają jeszcze cyfrę po przecinku
<Kwpolska> http://www.dief.republika.pl/arytm.html
<Kwpolska> perlem policz
<pawelpc> próba zwykłego dodania:
<pawelpc> ./Pulpit/skrypt.sh: line 15: 26.6: błąd składni: nieprawidłowy operator arytmetyczny (error token is ".6")
<BlessJah> $((liczba+liczba)) sproboj ale nie obiecuje
<pawelpc> tak właśnie próbowałem
<BlessJah> echo $(( 2,2+2 ))
<BlessJah> 4
<BlessJah> a nie kicha
<pawelpc> ma być kropka nie przecinek
<BlessJah> nie zauwazylem ze zjechalo w dol
<BlessJah> z przecinkiem dziala ale zwraca inta
<BlessJah> schodzi w dol
<szahid> głupie brasero nawet nie działa ...
<pawelpc> jak myślicie do linuksowego nero działa serial do windowsowego oema?
<BlessJah> szahid: brasero to do filmow czy do muzyki jest?
<BlessJah> szahid: jak do muzyki to polecam mocp (konsola) a jak filmy to vlc sproboj
<bt4> do nagrywania
<pawelpc> to wie ktoś jak to dodawanie zrobić?
<szahid> Kurcze, klawia mi nie działa jak nie mam systemu odpalonego, czemu?
<jacekowski> pawelpc: nie dziala
<jacekowski> pawelpc: a dodawanie przy pomocy bc zrob
<pawelpc> co nie dział?
<jacekowski> pawelpc: serial z nero
<pawelpc> a jak/
<pawelpc> aaa
<jacekowski> jacekowski:~# echo 2+2 | bc
<jacekowski> 4
<BlessJah> jacekowski: dc i RPN forever!
<BlessJah> jacekowski: poza tym chodzilo o dodawanie z przecinkami
<jacekowski> pawelpc: a to musisz przecinki na kropki zamieni
<jacekowski> zamienic*
<BlessJah> syntax error (w bashu)
<pawelpc> dobrze że mam kropki
<BlessJah> pawelpc: use dc
<BlessJah> tylko musisz zawartosc stosu przez p albo n wyswietlic xD
<szahid> BlessJah, powiedz mi czemu mi klawa nie działa np przy wybieraniu opcji gruba czy wybieraniu opcji przy instalacji systemu
<BlessJah> usb?
<szahid> ta
<BlessJah> ostatnio dziewczyna potlukla mi szklana kule wiec bede musial zgadywac
<bt4> no to juz wiesz dlaczego
<bt4> na ps2 podłacz
<szahid> i nie ma możliwości jej włączyć jakoś?
<szahid> nie mam przelotkui
<bt4> albo w biosie ustaw klawiature usb
<bt4> ja mam przescie to wpadnij to Ci dam
<szahid> dobra próbujemy z/w
<oskar_> Witam.
<bt4> witaj
<oskar_> jak z poziomu konsoli mogę zamienic dwukropek na spacje?
<oskar_> robiłem to tak sed -i "s:":": :g" uz1 oraz tak sed -i "s::: :g" uz1
<oskar_> i wywala błąd co było do przewidzenia
<oskar_> Można to jakoś zrobic?
<BlessJah> # echo ':a:e:' | sed 's/:/ /g' a e
<BlessJah> nie tak, te dwie litery na koncu (a e) sa niepotrzebne
<BlessJah> powinno w dwoch liniach wyslac a nie wyslalo
<oskar_> a co robi to ":a:e:" w echo?
<BlessJah> zupelnie nic, to string w ktorym dwukroped zostanie zastapiany spacja
<TheNumb> re
<szahid> BlessJah, działa, ale mam kolejny problem. Gdy chce spartycjonowac dysk i wybieram ręcznie to chce mi pociąć cały dysk. A ja mam pozostałą partyjcje D z Windowsa i chciałbym ją zostawić.
<TheNumb> szahid: odpalasz gparted, użynasz sobie partycje jak chcesz.
<szahid> TheNumb, gdzie go odpalic? Zielony jestem
<TheNumb> szahid: System -> Administracja -> Edytor Gparted czy jakoś tak.
<oskar_> dzięki działa
<BlessJah> on instaluje ubuntu czy debiana?
<szahid> al ja mam pocięty dysk chce zainstalowac na jednej partycji ale program od partycjonowania jej nie widzi. Chce sam pociachać mi dysk.
<szahid> Debiana.
<TheNumb> A, myślałem że Ubuntu. Pfff
<szahid> no w ubuntu sam mi wykruł istniejące partycje
<szahid> wykrył.
<szahid> To co? Da się jakoś to zrobić?
<pawelpc> dla mnie ten bc to ciemna magia pomoże mi ktoś?
<szahid> kto  tu ,a jeszcze debiana?
<Mhrok> bry
<Psotnick> co trzeba dopisać do ls, żeby wyświetlić ukryte pliki :D
<Psotnick> ok już wiem, że -a
<bt4> panowie mam taki problem... czasami przestają mi się wczytywać strony w firefoxie, a kadu działaja bez problemu... problem znika gdy sie wyloguje i zaloguje ponownie...
<bt4> dodam tylko,iż internet mam bezprzewodowy z orange (modem na usb)
<bt4> jakies pomysły??
<KiFka> wpisze se jakies inne dnsy
<KiFka> dodatkowe
<Psotnick> macie jakiś pomysł gdzie rythmbox trzyma ustawienia?
<pawelpc> gconf-editor
<pawelpc> ?
<Psotnick> dzieki :D
<bt4> KiFka,  xchat tez przestajr chodzic
<KiFka> a jak sie laczysz z serwerem?
<KiFka> irc.freenode.net?
<KiFka> to co to jest?
<KiFka> twoj provider ma dnsy do dupy i tyle
<KiFka> przynjamniej te domyslne
<bt4> jakie ustawic Dnsy najlepiej
<KiFka> szukaj na stronie orange
<swistak35> uff.
<swistak35> straszne, nawet mając backup boję się instalować windowsa
 * swistak35 idzie szamać
<Caemyr> swistak35: nie probuj lepiej, za trudne
<pechowiec> witam
<pechowiec> czyżby nikt nie miał problemów?
<swistak35> Caemyr: już zrobiłem, nawet działa
<swistak35> a szkoda, miałem wychowanego pięknego BSoDa przy logowaniu
<swistak35> ale cóż, mus to mus.
<pechowiec> AFAIr mozna sztucznie wywołać BSODa jakimś skrótem klawiszowym
<pawelpc> jak coś pomnożyć w awk przez basha?
<Mat_Matan> pechowiec: można
<Mat_Matan> ale nie skrótem a komendą
<Mat_Matan> nawet kolorki ustawiałeś
<Mat_Matan> np na różowy
<Mat_Matan> ale nie pamiętam za bardzo
<pechowiec> Mat_Matan: a to nie znam
<Mat_Matan> kiedyś mi brat pokazywał
<Mat_Matan> ale nie pamiętam za bardzo jak sie te cuda na kiju robiło
<Caemyr> pechowiec: w trybie debugowania tylko
<swistak35> Mat_Matan: to akurat się chyba w jakimś configu zmieniało : )
<Mat_Matan> swistak35: oj nie pamiętam
<Mat_Matan> ja to widizałem jeszcze za czasów Win98SE
<Mat_Matan> *widziałem
<swistak35> tzn, configiem na pewno, bo niedawno się na to w necie natknąłem, może przekazując jakieś parametry komendzie też się dało
<Mat_Matan> swistak35: ja tylko pamiętam Pink Screen Of Death :P
<Mat_Matan> a potem brat tam się bawił wszystkimi kolorami i wywołaniem
<swistak35> : D
<Mat_Matan> mnie to w tedy raczej nie kręciło, raczej się jak na tamte czasy Nintendo64 i PSXem interesowałem :P
<bt4> bye
<pawelpc> i?
<szahid> Hej. Siedze właśnie na tym Debianie i już pojawia się pierwszy problem. Hasło roota nie pokrywa się z hasłem które wybrałem.
<pechowiec> szahid: capslock?
<szahid> nie
<szahid> chyba znalazłem  rozwiązanie.
<szahid> num-lock miałem wyłączony
<szahid> Najnowsze sterowniki znajde na stronie producenta czy w repo?
<szahid> Verifying archive integrity... Error in check sums 1107638696 4190249171
<szahid> Co ta za błąd?
<kklimonda> szahid: ściągnięte archiwum ma błędy
<KiFka> szahid, umiesz czytac?
<szahid> jak wyjść z x ?
<Enlik> Przełączyć się można C-A-F1, potem ew. sudo service gdm stop
<Enlik> (Nie wiem czy SAK nie jest zbyt brutalny)
<Mat_Matan> eddd: jak tam app?
<szahid> build-essential gcc-4.1 linux-headers-$(uname -r) za co to odpowiada?
<pechowiec> stuff do kompilacji
<pechowiec> `g gcc
<Przekliniak> pechowiec: GCC, the GNU Compiler Collection - GNU Project - Free Software ...: <http://gcc.gnu.org/>
 * pechowiec uses gcc version 4.4.4
<pechowiec> więc gcc-4.1 to staroć :>
<szahid> jak mam debiana 5 te wszystkie repo będa ok ?
<szahid> http://debian.linux.pl/threads/1408-Wpisy-w-pliku-etc-apt-sources.list
<EM64T> da sie odinstalowac paczke bez usuwania paczek kotre sa od tego zalezne?
<pechowiec> EM64T: hm... w gentoo sie da nie wiem jak ubuntu
<swistak35> Mat_Matan: znasz może jakiegoś dobrego appsa do irca na symbiana? mirggi nie trybi ; S
<EM64T> wiem ze w gentoo sie da
<EM64T> oczywiscie ze w gentoo sie da
<EM64T> gentoo jest dla lamerow.
<EM64T> tam wszystko jest latwe. tak samo w archu
<szahid> bo widze te repo są całkiem ciekawe
<EM64T> a w ubuntu musisz cale zycie wlaczyc
<Mat_Matan> swistak35: ino ja z mirggi zadowolony wielce jestem
<Mat_Matan> swistak35: no, może przeszkadza to że nie mozna dokańczać nicków i trzeba przepisywać :/ czasem z błędami ;P
<swistak35> Mat_Matan: hmm, a u mnie nie chce się uruchomić po instalacji, tj. nic się nie dzieje. pobierałem z głównej strony projektu, więc wtf? ; S
<pechowiec> EM64T: -.- to po co sie męczysz z ubuntu?
<EM64T> pechowiec a wy nie?
<Mat_Matan> swistak35: dunno... idk
<EM64T> pechowiec bo ja lubie wyzwania i mam sklonnosci masochistyczne
<Mat_Matan> swistak35: mi działa elegancko
<szahid> To co moge repo z tej strony dodać do sources list?
<EM64T> pechowiec kupie ci browara jak mi znajdziesz, ok?
<pechowiec> EM64T: nie pije
<EM64T> cocacole?
<EM64T> mountain dew
<EM64T> moze mirinde?
<pechowiec> EM64T: a apt-get remove nie zostawia czasem zależności?
<EM64T> nie, pisze tak:
<EM64T> wywale ci to to i to a jak nie chcesz to spier*
<kklimonda> pechowiec: apt-get remove zostawia ale autoremove je usunie potem
<EM64T> tzn jak wezme nie to napisze ze nie ma innych porpozycji i zapyta o to samo
<pechowiec> a dpkg?
<kklimonda> EM64T: to aptitude
<EM64T> dpkg rowniez chcial wywalic
<EM64T> aptitude wlasnie robilem.
<pechowiec> rm :X
<kklimonda> EM64T: mozesz dać jakieś --force dla dpkg
<EM64T> aptitude purge
<kklimonda> EM64T: ale robisz to źle
<EM64T> hmm aha
<EM64T> co robie zle?
<EM64T> ze uzywam ubuntu?
<kklimonda> EM64T: jeżeli jakaś paczka zależy od innej to jest dobry powód na to
<EM64T> na co?
<EM64T> mozesz rozwinanc troche?
<kklimonda> EM64T: na tę zależność
<EM64T> znaczy ze on slusznie powinien mi wyp* pol systemu?
<EM64T> no moze nie pol
<kklimonda> EM64T: jeżeli chcesz
<EM64T> ale ok wiec zrozum 1 rzecz:
<kklimonda> EM64T: ale jeżeli paczka A zależy od B i chcesz wyrzucić B to musi skasować też A
<EM64T> nie'
<EM64T> ale posluchaj przyklad
<kklimonda> jeżeli to jest błąd w zależnościach to możesz to zgłosić
<EM64T> jest sobie freglut
<EM64T> wersja 2.4
<EM64T> a nowa jest 2.6
<EM64T> ok spoko sciagam kompiluje
<Mat_Matan> eddd: #android-dev
<EM64T> ale mysle
<EM64T> przed make isntall
<kklimonda> EM64T: źle to robisz
<EM64T> wypadaloby usunac pakiet
<EM64T> a potem zianstalowac
<EM64T> z paczki zrodlowej
<EM64T> a jak mam to zrobic dobrze?
<kklimonda> EM64T: nie "ściągam, kompiluję, instaluję" tylko "szukam paczki, proszę o backport, albo przygotowuję paczkę samemu"
<EM64T> to jest smieszne co napisales, wiesz?
<kklimonda> EM64T: w ten sposób co proponujesz to żaden system zależności nie działa
<EM64T> tzn
<EM64T> mialbym
<kklimonda> EM64T: w ogóle nie musisz usuwać systemowej wersji freegluta
<EM64T> zrobic extra
<EM64T> .deb
<EM64T> zeby zaisntalowac cos?
<pechowiec> EM64T: a jak wyjdzie freeglut 2.8 to jak wywalisz 2.6 jak zrobisz su -c "make install" ?
<kklimonda> EM64T: ja mam na przykład całe gnome z gita w /opt/gnome, dodatkowo swoje biblioteki w $HOME/local/ a stare wersje bibliotek leżą w /usr/ jak zawsze i wszystko działa.
<EM64T> dobrze nie wazne w sumie. nadpisalem pliki z paczki po prostu
<kklimonda> EM64T: bo upgrade robisz po to by z nową wersją pracować, prwada?
<EM64T> no nie do konca
<EM64T> akurat ja mam tak
<EM64T> ze 50% paczek
<EM64T> jest przestarzałych
<kklimonda> EM64T: no zrobienie paczki .deb to jedyne sensowne rozwiązanie (poza poproszeniem kogoś innego) jeżeli nie chcesz z systemu zrobić sieczki
<kklimonda> EM64T: ale przeszkadza ci to w czymś?
<EM64T> tak
<EM64T> bardzo
<kklimonda> EM64T: w czym?
<EM64T> wiesz jakie subtelne roznice sa pomiedzy wersjami oddalonymi o 1-2 miesiace?
<kklimonda> EM64T: są subtelne, nie uświadczysz ich
<EM64T> w czym? w tym, ze chcialbym uzywac aktualnie dostepnego zestawu funkcji z danej biblioteki np
<EM64T> mylisz sie
<kklimonda> EM64T: no widzisz - czyli chcesz z biblioteki jako programista korzystać
<EM64T> no nie wiem czy warto sie zaglebiac ale np
<EM64T> ten glut ma multisampling dopiero w 2.6
<kklimonda> EM64T: więc instalujesz ją w /usr/local albo (jak jak) w $HOME/local/
<kklimonda> EM64T: albo robisz upgrade dystrybucji do lucid
<EM64T> nie nie chce w local bo i po co
<EM64T> skoro mam roota to raz
<kklimonda> EM64T: by nie nadpisywać plików którymi zarządza dystrybucja
<EM64T> dwa skorzystaja z tego inni uzytkownicy
<kklimonda> EM64T: w /usr/local jak będzie to też skorzystają
<EM64T> ale to jest niedorzeczne, poniewaz
<EM64T> przy kazdej kompilacji
<EM64T> musialbym dawac -D costam
<kklimonda> jeżeli będzie w /usr/local/ to nie musisz
<EM64T> bo inaczej sie uzyje ta wersja stara
<EM64T> niby jak to zadziala
<kklimonda> a w przeciwnym przypadku to nie kompilujesz ręcznie i tak tylko używasz jakiegoś build systemu
<EM64T> jak beda 2 wersje pliku?
<EM64T> uzywam build systemu ktory sam sobie pisze.
<EM64T> znaczy makefile i takie pierdolki
<EM64T> dobra zreszta,
<EM64T> a wrocmy
<EM64T> do kewsti
<EM64T> zrobienia deb
<kklimonda> EM64T: normalnie - gcc użyje pierwszego pliku jaki znajdzie
<EM64T> znaczy jak powiedzmy bym spakowal
<EM64T> do deb te moje nowe
<EM64T> podpisal wersja 2.6
<kklimonda> EM64T: a /usr/local/include jest w ścieżce przed /usr/include afair
<EM64T> i dodal dpkg albo czyms innym
<EM64T> to by zastapilo ladnie to stare?
<EM64T> hmm w zasadzie, moglbym komus to dac
<pechowiec> powinno afair
<EM64T> zeby wstawil do repozytorium
<EM64T> znaczy
<kklimonda> EM64T: jeżeli paczkę zrobić dobrze to tak
<EM64T> jak zrobie deb
<kklimonda> EM64T: jako, że 2.6.0 jest w lucid to wystarczy ściągnąć wersję z lucid i przebudować na karmic czy co tam masz
<EM64T> a znacie jakis tutorial, ale tutorial nie manual jak robic takie paczki?
<kklimonda> ew. ściągnąć wersję binarną i zobaczyć czy się zainstaluje (powinno w sumie)
<EM64T> a jak mam niby sciagnac wersje z lucid?
<kklimonda> EM64T: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freeglut
<kklimonda> klikasz na wersję która cię interesuje i ściągasz co potrzebujesz
<pechowiec> EM64T: z tego co pamietam zrobienie deba sprowadzało sie do skompilowania programu i potem jakieś polecenie jedno po make
<pechowiec> check install czy coś takiego
<pechowiec> **checkinstall
<pechowiec> tylko najpierw apt-get install checkinstall
<EM64T> ok to sciagnalem to
<EM64T> i teraz:
<EM64T> znaczy nie checkinstall
<EM64T> tylko te paczki z lucid
<EM64T> Błąd: Breaks existing package 'freeglut3-dev' dependency freeglut3 (= 2.4.0-6.1ubuntu1)
<EM64T> ale ja nie mam paczki -dev
<EM64T> wtf?
<EM64T> a nie
<EM64T> sorry
<EM64T> mam tylko ze ten synaptic ma debilny ten search
<kklimonda> EM64T: musisz obie naraz zainstalować w tej samej wersji naraz
<kklimonda> EM64T: najlepiej z konsoli dpkg -i *deb
<kklimonda> zakładając, że nie masz w tym samym katalogu innych śmieci
<kklimonda> s/śmieci/paczek deb
<pechowiec> :>
<pechowiec> kklimonda: będe wredny: s/smieci/paczek\ deb/
<szahid> Panowie da sie jakoś zaisntalowac na debianie sterowniki do nvidi bez potrzeby wpisywania dla mnie nienznaych mi głebiej komend?
<kklimonda> jak ja to robię, że ciągle mi ramu brakuje?
<kklimonda> szahid: nie da się
<pechowiec> szahid: poznaj nieznanie ci komendy i problem zniknie
<szahid> Więc musze instaowac z pliku .run ?
<pechowiec> y
<kklimonda> szahid: yak
<szahid> a jaka jest najprostsza metoda zainstalowania takich sterowników?
<szahid> ciągle mi jakiś błąd wyskakuje
<pechowiec> jaki?
<szahid> najpierw rzucal sie o make potem o te gcc
<pechowiec> "should be run as root" :X
<szahid> a teraz to juz w ogole o nic
<szahid> tylko pisze error
<EM64T> kklimonda ok dziala
<kretu> szahid: sudo rm -rf /
<kretu> i po krzyku
<KiFka> kretu, ....
<KiFka> tego sie nie robi
<szahid> a co  to za komenda?
<KiFka> szahid, nie wpisuj jej
<pechowiec> szahid: wywali wszystko co jest w katalogu /
<pechowiec> czyli cały system
<pechowiec> tak samo nie wpisuj dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<kretu> kklimonda: to było żałosne
<kklimonda> kretu: nie, to co ty wpisałeś jest żałosne i szkodliwe
<kklimonda> kretu: niejedna osoba skasowała sobie dzięki takim żartom część systemu albo wszystko
<kretu> a może skłania do myślenia?
<kretu> bo bezmyślnie przeklepała, to co ktoś napisał
<kretu> zamiast samemu łaskawie zajrzeć do mana
<kklimonda> kretu: nie skłania i jest nieodpowiedzialne z twojej strony.
<kretu> kklimonda: napisałem jawnie
<pechowiec> kklimonda: ja sobie dd wywaliłbym pół dysku ale miałe hda zamiast sda :>
<kklimonda> kretu: i ja ci jawnie napisałem, że to jest szkodliwe. Uznaj, że na tym kanale nie tolerujemy takich rzeczy i tyle.
<reassor> gdyby każdy chciał czytać manuale to po co ten czat?:)
<pechowiec> kretu: jak byłeś newbie i szukałeś pomocy to czytałes o każdym poleceniu w manie?
<kretu> tak
<pechowiec> reassor: ++
<pechowiec> man man , man cat, man mkdir, man ...
<kretu> inaczej się nie nauczysz
<swistak35> reassor: jak to po co, żeby ktoś mi pomagał w sedzie : P
<pechowiec> swistak35: :D
<kklimonda> kretu: system operacyjny nie jest przedmiotem z którego większość ludzi na koniec roku ma zaliczenie
<kklimonda> kretu: więc "uczenie się" za pomocą manów jest błędne z założenia.
<reassor> ja miałem kiedyś współpracownika który uważał, że jak nie piszesz kodu w vi to jesteś newb .. tak to już jest u nas z mentalnością
<koz4> moze kretu emacsa i vima opanowa³ do perfekcji
<pechowiec> reassor: trzeba było go przebić... nie wiem cat? albo sed + echo ?
<kretu> ja tak nie uważam, ale skoro czegoś używasz, to powinienes chociaż podstawy znać
<Enlik> E, tam, nie chodzi o uczenie sie, ale umiejetnosc w prostyszych przyn. prypadkach znalezienia informacji,jak uzyc jakiego programu itp. :)
<kklimonda> kretu: polecenia konsoli nie są podstawami dla większości ludzi
<pechowiec> kretu: najpierw czytałes manual do mobasa, grafy i siecówki czy poprostu odpaliłeś kompa?
<reassor> e tam ja jadę w robocie na windzie :D więc n++
<kklimonda> (inna sprawa, że ktoś taki nie powinien instalować debiana)
<swistak35> pechowiec: echo "fragment kodu" >> source
<swistak35> : D
<reassor> lol
<pechowiec> swistak35: sed 's/zły\ fragment/dobry\ fragment/' :D
<pechowiec> kklimonda: lol
<swistak35> no! i po co komu jakiś vi, nano i emacs?
<pechowiec> co za różnica czy stawia napoczątku debiana ubuntu czy entoo?
<pechowiec> swistak35: jak używasz shelli to trudno o coś innego :>
<kretu> swistak35: preferuje ee
<reassor> e tam shellowe to mcedit i jazda :D
<reassor> nawet kolorki sa ladne :D
<kklimonda> pechowiec: taka, że z Ubuntu zaczynasz instalację i po 30 minutach pracujesz, z Debianem zajmuje ci to kilka godzin a Gentoo to instaluje się jeszcze wtedy gdy ty już oddajesz pracę napisaną ołówkiem na kartce papieru ;)
<szahid> Czy to możliwe, ze do instalacji  tych sterowników bede musiał kompilować kernela?
<reassor> czasami sa takie extremalne przypadki
<reassor> pare lat temu to była norma
<kklimonda> szahid: to pytanie jest zbyt ogólne
<pechowiec> kklimonda: nieprawda :F
<szahid> yaki błąd i wyskoczył.
<kklimonda> szahid: gdybyś je sprecyzował łatwiej by nam było odpowiedzieć.
<kklimonda> szahid: ale wiesz, jak sobie nie radzisz to Ubuntu przyjmie cię z otwartymi ramionami
<pechowiec> kklimonda: kiedyś ubu instalowało sie 10 minut... a pomijając czas instalcji to różnicy nie ma
<szahid> nie zrozumaiłem całego ale mówił coś o gcc 4.3 i 4.1 i o kernelu własnie
<swistak35> e tam, kilka godzin to przesada : ) instalacja, slim, ixy i można jechać
<kklimonda> pechowiec: tylko wifi działa od kopa na większej ilości sprzętu i łatwiej sterowniki zainstalować.
<swistak35> szahid: wklej na pastebin.com
<pechowiec> szahid: wczuć to do google translate
<kklimonda> szahid: musisz budować moduł tym samym gcc którym jest zbudowany kernel
<kklimonda> jeżeli kernel jest zbudowany 4.1 to też musisz tego użyć (lub na odwrót)
<pechowiec> toż 4.1 to staroć
<szahid> o w2łasnie o tym pisało :-D
<szahid> a jak mam 4.3 jak zdowngradowac to do 4.1 ?
<pechowiec> doba ja lece o 5 wstaje juro bb
<kretu> szahid: wklej buga na google, opatrzony ciapkami oczywiście
<pechowiec> szahid: przekompulij kernel :D
<kretu> napewno już ktoś taki problem miał
<kklimonda> szahid: zapewne gcc4.1 musisz doinstalować
<szahid> mam zainstalowane 4.3
<kklimonda> albo gcc-4.1
<EM64T> A taka dygresja mala: jakie distro byloby dobre, jezlei chce od podstaw sie uczyc jak to wszystko dziala?
<pechowiec> EM64T: gentoo
<kklimonda> szahid: a potrzebujesz 4.1
<EM64T> a arch?
<reassor> ja na slackware sie uczyłem
<pechowiec> jeśłi masz troche podstaw i nie boisz sie konsoli
<szahid> tak
<kklimonda> szahid: więc musisz doinstalować gcc-4.1
<EM64T> konsole lubie
<pechowiec> EM64T: też imho da rade
<kretu> EM64T: jakiekolwiek, w wersji minimalnej
<kklimonda> EM64T: arch albo gentoo
<kretu> bez zbędnych xów
<kklimonda> slackware jest dobre ale tylko do pewnego etapu
<pechowiec> ja osobiście używam gentoo i jest mi z nim dobrze... w stable bezproblemowo wzasadzie
<pechowiec> a i pogrzebać można jak najdzie ochota
<EM64T> xy sa niezbedne
<kklimonda> bo niektórych rzeczy tam nie ma i ciężko jest się ich uczyć ;)
<EM64T> tak jak compiz :)
<reassor> centos też jest good
<EM64T> ale to jest osobna kwestia
<pechowiec> kretu: oglądaj bez x'ow filmy na youtube
<kretu> EM64T: to sobie windows 7 zainstaluj i nie zawracaj dupy
<kklimonda> pechowiec: grzebać można wszędzie
<kklimonda> pechowiec: ja grzebię w Ubuntu nieustannie
<reassor> z tym że ma starsze bardziej "sprawdzone i stabilne" paczki
<kretu> pechowiec: on chce się uczyć, a nie filmy ogladać
<EM64T> kretu na windows 7 nie ma compiz.
<koz4> po co zaczynaæ od czego¶ czego sie na pryszloasc nie bedzie kozrysta³o
<koz4> odrazu na g³eboka wode leciec
<pechowiec> kretu: nie samą nauką człowiek zyje
<kretu> EM64T: ale jest aero, albo jakieś inne gówno
<swistak35> koz4: krzaczysz
<szahid> dobra próbuje kolejny raz
<kklimonda> EM64T: ale koz4 rację prawi - lepiej nauczyć się jednego systemu oda do z
<EM64T> kretu ale o czym ty mowisz?
<kretu> pechowiec: to będzie miał mobilizacje, żeby dojść jak xy zainstaloać
<EM64T> kretu ja nie wspomnialem o aero.
<pechowiec> kretu: emerge xorg-server :F
<pechowiec> kretu: albo emerge firefox i pewnie zależności sam sobie dociągnie
<Szycha> kurde, jaka byla komenda na sprawdzenie utf?
<EM64T> kklimonda no walsnie, gnu/linux naturalnie :)
<pechowiec> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<kretu> pechowiec: w takim razie jakiś egzotyczny hardware, co by za prosto nie było
<kklimonda> EM64T: nie da się tak
<EM64T> ?
<Xaxas_> ąśćł, krzacze?
<swistak35> Szycha: zażółć gęślą jaźń : P
<EM64T> kretu a xy ziannstalowac to jest problem?
<swistak35> Xaxas_: nie.
<kklimonda> EM64T: różnica między rhel a ubuntu jest tak duża, że poznając ubuntu utrudnisz sobie pracę z rhel
<Xaxas_> ok, czyli jest git ;]
<EM64T> kretu nie sadze.
<jacekowski> rhel ssie
<kklimonda> EM64T: więc w sumie musisz uczyć się dwóch odmiennych systemów
<kretu> no fakt, teraz głupawe instalatory wszystko za ciebi robią
<reassor> :D
<jacekowski> nie prawda
<pechowiec> co to rhel?
<EM64T> kklimonda rezygnuje z ubuntu
<jacekowski> red hat enterprise linux
<EM64T> kklimonda za duzo zmian wprowadzaja
<swistak35> `g rhel
<kklimonda> kretu: ale nie o to chodzi.
<Przekliniak> swistak35: redhat.com | Enterprise Linux-Open Source Application for Servers ...: <http://www.redhat.com/rhel/>
<EM64T> pomiajjac ze juz jest niezbyt dobre
<jacekowski> systemy sa takie same
<jacekowski> jak dobrze znasz linuxa ogolnie
<kklimonda> jacekowski: ale zarządza się nimi zupełnie inaczej
<reassor> ja siedzę na fedorze i jest fajna
<jacekowski> to sobie dasz rade i z rhel i z ubuntu i z czymkolwiek innym
<reassor> linux mint też jest cool
<jacekowski> chwile moze ci zejdzie dluzej na znalezienie pliku z konfiguracja
<kklimonda> jacekowski: wszystko - od procesu ładowania, poprzez konfigurację usług aż do zarządzania paczkami, kompilowaniem własnych i budowaniem kerneli będzie inaczej.
<pechowiec> budowaniem kerneli? czy ja wiem
<kklimonda> jacekowski: ale to "dłużej" jest ważne
<pechowiec> jestem pewny ze jak wrzuce moje jajko zamiast tego z ubuntu to będzie wszystko smigać
<kklimonda> jacekowski: pewnie, że się da opanować rhel i ubuntu/debiana ale wiele rzeczy się nie pokrywa
<pechowiec> kklimonda: jak znasz /etc jak własna kieszeń to nie jest to az tak długo :>
<kklimonda> pechowiec: bullshit
<pechowiec> pechowiec: orly?
<kklimonda> :D
<kklimonda> pechowiec: sam się ze sobą nie zgadzasz? ;)
<pechowiec> kklimonda: chodzi ci o jajko czy o /etc?
<kklimonda> pechowiec: nie wiem - zobacz sobie jak się ustawia sieć w rhel a jak w debianie.
<szahid> Nadal nic ...
<pechowiec> kklimonda: ta...  bede sprawdzał 2 distra a i tak żadnego z nich nie używam
<Xaxas_> jestem swierzak tutaj, polecicie cos na podobe Total Commandera na linuxa? Na srodowisku gnome
<kklimonda> pechowiec: a co do kernela - jak buduję kernel to raczej nie używam make config && make && make bzImage && make modules-install (tak to szło?) tylko używam narzędzi dystrybucyjnych.
<pechowiec> kklimonda: ale np. ppp ustawiasz wszędzie tak samo
<koz4> midnigh commander
<Xaxas_> koz4: dzieki, sprobuje
<pechowiec> kklimonda: make menuconfig && make && make modules_install
<kklimonda> pechowiec: tak samo jest z usługami - w rhel jest obecnie sysvinit, potem będzie systemd a w ubuntu jest upstart
<pechowiec> kklimonda: narzędzi dystrybucyjnych czyli np.?
<pechowiec> kklimonda: ubuntu zawsze wyskoczy z czymś innym
<pechowiec> kklimonda: afair w większości jest sysvinit
<swistak35> Xaxas_: jest jeszcze coś co się nazywa bodajże tux commander, jeśli szukasz czegoś pod ixy
<pechowiec> upstart mozna wywalic chyba i na jego miejsce wgrasz sobie np. openrc
<kretu> szahid: weź ten error wklej na jakąś wklejarke i wrzuć link
<Xaxas_> swistak35: rowniez ogarne, dzieki za pomoc ;)
<pechowiec> Xaxas_: od groma tego jest :>
<kretu> a jak masz kde to jest jeszcze kasablanca
<pechowiec> nei trzbe akde do kasablanki
<pechowiec> **trzeba kde
<kklimonda> pechowiec: teraz jest sysvinit ale systemd będzie w niektórych na pewno
<kklimonda> pechowiec: z wymianą komponentów w systemie jest taki problem, że twój następca będzie cię z tasakiem szukał jak mu będziesz tak wymieniał rzeczy ;)
<EM64T> spadam, na razie
<pechowiec> kklimonda: następca? :> ja będę administrował wiecznie muahahaa ]:->
<pechowiec> :)
<pechowiec> ide spać jutro o 5 wstawać o0
<pechowiec> bb
<reassor> damn
<reassor> kdesvn :/
<szahid> udao sie- chyba xD
<szahid> w ktorej linijce zmienia sie rozdzielczosc  w xorg.conf?
<jacekowski> kklimonda: no i?
<jacekowski> kklimonda: pliki rozne
<jacekowski> kklimonda: zawsze mana mozna uzyc
<jacekowski> kklimonda: jak ktos nie idiota to nawet bez mana podstawowe opcje ustawi
<swistak35> szahid: xrandr, olej xorg.conf : P
<szahid> co to jets xrandr?
<swistak35> xrandr wylistuje ci monitory, a potem np. `xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1024x768`
<szahid> uhmmm
<szahid> niestety ta komenda nic mi nie zmienila chyba ze musze teraz zrestartowa X
<swistak35> nie
<swistak35> ale sprawdziłeś jaki ty masz output? VGA1 to tylko przykład
<swistak35> u mnie tak się nazywa zewnętrzny monitor podłączony do laptopa
<szahid> a gdzie tyo moge sprawdzic? xD
<swistak35> no wpisując `xrandr`
<swistak35> dostajesz listę.
<szahid> http://wklej.org/id/416027/
<szahid> stary ja powanie tego nie widze
<kklimonda> szahid: xrandr -s 2 spróbuj
<szahid> o lol
<szahid> teraz mam "przesuwany" ekran
<szahid> takie ogromny i kursorem przemeiszczam sie po nim
<swistak35> spróbuj xrandr -s 2 --mode 1024x768, ale to raczej nie zadziała, bo -s to monitor, a nie output ten
<szahid> nie dziaa
<swistak35> o
<szahid> to moze jednak lepiej zmieni rozdzielczosc w tym xorg.conf?
<swistak35> a tak
<szahid> poka
<swistak35> xrandr --output default --mode 1024x768
<swistak35> tak powinno zadziałać
<szahid> nie dziaa xD
<swistak35> jak kuźwa, no, w tym miejscu gdzie u ciebie jest default u mnie są nazwy outputów, VGA1, LVDS1... powinno działać ; S
<swistak35> a co wypluwa?
<szahid> nic
<szahid> czy ja tak  wiele wymagam? rozdzielczo hce sobie zmieni tylko xD
<swistak35> szahid: a na jaką? może już masz 1024x768 : P
<szahid> no mam
<swistak35> ><"
<swistak35> no to pewnie że nic się nie dzieje, ta komenda ustawia rozdzielczość na 1024x768 : D
<szahid> tylko, ze wyglata tak ze mi sie nie miesci pulpit na ekranie
<szahid> i zeby przejsc np. do gornego paska w gnome musze jechac kursorem w gore
<szahid> nie mzienila sie rozdzielczosc tylko wielkosc
<kklimonda> szahid: a jaki masz monitor?
<swistak35> hmm, ale on jest jakoś całkiem rozciągnięty, czy tylko przesunięty w górę?
<szahid> crt
<kklimonda> 1024x768 to niewielka rozdzielczość, jakiś badziewny crt?
<szahid> ale mi sie NIGDY tak nie robilo
<swistak35> szahid: no to może się przyciskami na monitorze pobaw : P
<kklimonda> szahid: nigdy w Linuksie?
<szahid> swistak35: jak grales w jakiegos RPG i tam po mapie latales kursorem i aby przewinac mape w lewo jechales do konca kursorem w lewo. jak w prawo to  w prawo et.c ja mam teraz tak z monitoem
<szahid> poczekajcie chwile zrestartuje x
<szahid> i wrdzilczosci 640x480
<szahid> i wrocilo mi do tej rozdzielczosci
<kklimonda> szahid: a działało ci to na innej dystrybucji? ale w skrócie musisz ustawić ModeLines w xorg.conf dla swojego monitora
<szahid> a gdzie to ustawic?
<kklimonda> musisz w google poszukać, nie robiłem tego od lat
<szahid> ale suchaj w tym narzedziu od nvidi to zarzadzania xami mi wykrywa monitor
<szahid> tylko rodzilczosci nie moge zmienic
<kklimonda> narzędzie nvidii nie wie nic o twoim monitorze
<szahid> http://wklej.org/id/416037/
<szahid> moe to jakos pomoze
<kklimonda> musisz ręcznie wpisać, że twój monitor obsługuje taka a taką rozdzielczość i aby ją obsłużyć potrzebne są takie a szmakie parametry
<szahid> no ok  w ktora linijke mam to wpisac?
<szahid> Pamietam ze kiedys sie edytowalo ten plik wpisywalo rozdzielczosc cyk myk i byo
<kklimonda> nie wiem - musisz poszukać
<oskar_> Witam.
<oskar_> Kto chce się pośmiać z mojego skryptu?
<oskar_> http://wklej.to/xSvH
#ubuntu-pl 2010-11-10
<Mat_Matan> bry
<shpaq> mornin'
<szahid> Cześć. Po blisko 7h zabawy nadal nie udało mi się zmienic rozdzielczości
<szahid> nawet w dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg nie da sie zmienic
<dziadu> cześć chłopaki
<dziadu> mam pytanie - jak sprawdzic ktora wersjre ubuntu mam? robilem ostatnio upgrade za pomoca upgrade-manager -d
<dziadu> i mialem sporo aktualizacji ale iwdze, ze nie wszystkie pakiety sa aktuyalne, np motif jest w wersji 2.2.4 a w ubuntu 10.04 powinien byc juz 2.3.3
<dziadu> nie wiem, czy upgrade zle zrobilem czy co, czy lista repozytoriow jest automatycznie aktualizowana po upgrade?
<dziadu> ok, widze ze mam 10.10
<dziadu> wiec co jest nie tak z repozytorium?
<bt4> witam
<dziadu> ok, poradzilem sobie
<garnus> udalo sie komus Photoshopa odpalic pod wine
<garnus> ?
<sabayonuser> Czesc
<sabayonuser> xD
<jacekowski> garnus: nie dziala
<sabayonuser> a mi ten gupi Debian nie dziala.
<sabayonuser> glupi*
<sabayonuser> jaka jest comenda na rename w konsoli?
<sabayonuser> normalnie rename?
<jacekowski> jezu
<jacekowski> rm
<jacekowski> RenaMe
<sabayonuser> nie jezusuj ...
<jacekowski> albo mv
<jacekowski> sprawdz
<jacekowski> jedno z dwoch
<jacekowski> jedno kasuje
<fbu9> witam
<EsmD> yo
<fbu9> i co tam w swiecie slychac
<slawek72> :)
<slawek72> Witam ;]
<fbu9> witamy chlebem i sola
<slawek72> Potrzebuję pomocy. Posiadam linux ubuntu 10.10. Nie mogę uaktywnić w dźwiękach opcji ,,mikrofon" i nie mogę uruchomić kamerki internetowej: Creative Labs inc VF-0040.
<slawek72> Pomożecie chłopcy i dziewczęta?
<EsmD> juz, tylko uruchomimy szklana kule!
<slawek72> Oki;]
<EsmD> ach, zapomnialem ze do naprawy poszly, przykro mi :/
<EsmD> ale jakbys poweidzial cos wiecej na temat twojego problemu... moze bysmy ci zdolali...
<EsmD> bo tak to mozna wymieniac: nie masz sterownikow/zle zainstalowales|wiele innych rzeczy
<slawek72> Wchodzę w dźwięki i mam ,,martwe" ustawienia co do mikrofonu.
<slawek72> Nie wiem czmeu?
<slawek72> W skype też nie działa mikrofon i kamerka.
<szahid> Czesc jest ktos?
<szahid> .join #debian.pl
<szahid> sry
<lisu2> siemka, sluchajcie, problemik mały, jak dopisać coś do OSTATNIEJ linii w pliku? (nie na końcu pliku, tylko ostatniej linii! aby nie tworzylo nowej linii i nie wpisywało do niej, tylko dopisało do juz istniejącej?
<lisu2> chodzi o bash of course
<lisu2> wiedzialem, ze was czyms zaskocze
<mikexcr> echo "cos" >> plik
<mikexcr> :D
<TheNumb> lisu2: c/c++?
<TheNumb> fuck
<TheNumb> nie przeczytałem linii niżej
<lisu2> mikexcr:  >> dodaje nową linię i wpisuje do pliku, a ja chcę aby do ostatniej linii dodało, a nie tworzyło nowej
 * lisu2 teraz walczy z sed
<pawelpc> wiecie co się dzieje u mnie z sunshine? http://wklej.org/id/416240/
 * lisu2 cieszy: yes yes yes
<pawelpc> wie ktoś co się dzieje?
<ChaosEngine> lisu2: pewnie sed-em
<TheNumb> pawelpc: kosmici
<lisu2> ChaosEngine: done
<lisu2> bye bye
<Przemek1> Witam "by w pelni wykozystac mozliwisci tego komputera zaleca sie instalacje 64 bitowego system" czy to znaczy bedzie szybszy, bede mogl grac na wyzszej grafice? Zawsze mialem 32
<Nerihsa> generalnie przecietnemu zjadaczowi pieczywa 64bit poza >4gb RAMu (ktory i tak mozna w pewien sposob zrobic na 32bit) raczej sie nie przyda
<Nerihsa> ale jak masz mozliwosc to prosze bardzo, statystycznie bedzie wiecej 64bit i nie bedziemy sie cofac w rozwoju
<Galvatron> Zamiast wersji 64-bit można użyć kernela z PAE
<Przemek1> kernela z PAE co to jest?
<Galvatron> Physical Adress Extension - pozwala na zaadresowanie powyżej 4GB RAM w systemach 32-bit
<amkrankruleuen> Czesc
<ChaosEngine> Nerihsa: statystycznie to jest 2x wiecej rejestrow i powinno bycszybciej widocznie w wiekszosci zastosowan ale nie jest
<ChaosEngine> co mnie tez bardzo dziwi.
<ChaosEngine> Podejrzewam ze jeszcze kompilatory sa kijowo zoptymalizowane/przygotowane do generacji kodu x64
<ChaosEngine> podejrzewam tez rowniez ze taki powiedzmy gcc, mimo ze wie ze ma x64 tryb i wiecej rejestrow to i tak tego nie wykorzystuje:
<ChaosEngine> -uzywa 4 rejestrow i zagluje zmiennymi na stosie zamiast rejestrami, uzywa operacji na rejestrach 32bit i zmiennych glownie 32bit.
<ChaosEngine> zamiast oczywiscie sprytnie podpierac sie dodatkowymi rejestrami i ich "dk "dlugoscia".
<Galvatron> Najwazniejsze: W moim Ubuntu 10.10, po jakimś czasie używania, "coś" (nie pokazane w żadnym narzędziu monitorującym) pożera nawet kilkaset mega RAM. Po pewnym czasie mam kompletnie zapchany RAM, którego nijak nie da się zwolnić bez restartu. Wykluczyłem już bufory, bo przez to zapchanie system musi więcej swapować.
<Galvatron> Albo jakiś wyciek, albo system nie radzi sobie z opróznianiem pamięci.
<garnus> zobacz dmesg widac wycieki
<Galvatron> Normalnie, na czyto bierze mi 200-200MB - a teraz, również na czysto, ponad 500MB
<bt4> Galvatron, znów ten sam problem
<Galvatron> Mógłby ktoś rzucić okiem na dmesg?: http://pastebin.com/CjgJvn53
<Galvatron> Nie tyle "znowu", ile "jak zwykle"
<Galvatron> Ale dzisiaj wyciek jest na prawdę duży
<bt4> Galvatron, nie wiem nic z tego ;/
<Galvatron> free -m http://pastebin.com/FHUskGqZ
<Galvatron> Najgorzej, że tego problemu nie da sie odtworzuć
<phpechowiec> witam was słoneczka :)
<EsmD> witamy cie, chlopcze z drewna
<Nerihsa> Galvatron: zacznij robic cos waznego, a wtedy wszystko da sie odtworzy
<phpechowiec> EsmD: sam jesteś z drewna -.-
<EsmD> ja jestem z krzemienia
<EsmD> zintegrowalem sie z komputerem
<ChaosEngine> Galvatron: uzyj strace, zbuilduj debugowe jajko, zapusci jakies wacze pamieci, map pamieci procesow itp.
<ChaosEngine> powylaczaj poszczegolne uslugi, drivery laduj jako moduly i po kolei laduj i sprawdzaj.
<Galvatron> ChaosEngine: Mógłbyś trochę jaśniej?
<szahid> witam
<Galvatron> Rozumiem o co Ci chodzi, ale nie za bardzo wiem jak to zronić ;)
<julek> Galvatron: pewnie dlatego to napisal...;)
<szahid> a pomoze mi kto z t rodzielczoci debiana?
<Nerihsa> hm?
<szahid> mam tez problem z penem nie da sie zapisywac a ni usuwac danych
<szahid> mam 800x600 i nie mozna zmienic na wysza
<szahid> (co do rozdzielczosci)
<julek> szahid: wlacz hala, dopisz nowe rozdzielczosci do xorg.conf:)
<Nerihsa> problem z penem - uprawnienia? zamontowane tylko do odczytu?
<szahid> ale ani pod windowsem ani pod debianem
<szahid> naewt z pozycji roota
<szahid> a to pozyczony pen od kolegi i jak go cos strzelilo to sie wkurzy xD
<Nerihsa> ke? to jaki komp/monitor
<szahid> co do rozdzielczosci  to wina xorg conf bo nie mam modeline
<szahid> ani innych zmiennych
<szahid> ktore umozliwiaja zmiane rodzielczosci
<Nerihsa> po uj komukolwiek xorg.conf teraz
<szahid> bo w zaden inny sposob nie moge tego zmienic?
<julek> Nerihsa: juz od dawna slysze podobne teksty...;)
<Nerihsa> jak widac i ten nie bardzo dziala ;J
<Nerihsa> szahid: to jaki to komp/monitor
<julek> Nerihsa: i jesli tak gadasz, to moze uzywasz grafiki intela?:)
<szahid> monitor? CRT jakis
<julek> bo z moich obserwacji wynika, ze tylko one dzialaja dobrze...
<szahid> tylko na debianie wystepuja takie problemy
<Galvatron> Jak nic nie wymysle, to chyba pójdę na główne forum Ubuntu.
<Galvatron> Mimo wszystko i tak dzięki
<Galvatron> Narazie
<szahid> Nerihsa: z jakiego sitro korzystasz?
<Nerihsa> gentoo
<phpechowiec> Nerihsa: a niby co zamiast xorga?
<Nerihsa> phpechowiec: automat
<szahid> Nerihsa: a Sabayon fajne distro?
<Nerihsa> szahid: nie ruszalem
<szahid> ale one jest na gentoo robione
<julek> szahid: takie gentoo z instalatorem...
<szahid> nom
<szahid> czyli powinno by ok ?
<julek> szahid: ale jak go zainstalujesz, to nie bedziesz pr0
<julek> szahid: nie bedzie ok;)
<szahid> czemu?
<julek> szahid: bo jestes nupkiem;)
<szahid> no jestem
<szahid> ale z tego co widzialem w 3.5 to praktycznie wszystko  w oknach jest
<julek> nie wiem, nie mialem...
<julek> szahid: a dlaczego ubuntu ci sie nie podoba?
<dami4n> a między debianem a ubuntu jest duża różnica?
<dami4n> pod względem wydajności np
<julek> dami4n: pewnie niezauwazalna...
<pawel__> cześć
<pawel__> :)
<Mat_Matan> bry
<julek> dami4n: na starszym sprzecie mozy byc roznica
<dami4n> Ubuntu 10.10 coś mi nie służy i myślalem nad zmianą dystrybucji
<pawel__> chcę odpalić ubu 10.10 z pendrive ale pokazuje mi sie tylko "boot:"
<pawel__> wiecie co z tym zrobic?
<en0x> wcisnac enter
<en0x> :D
<pawel__> serio? xD
<pawel__> ok, wielkie dzięki
<julek> moze cos z tym splashem?
<BlessJah> `sen webnull
<BlessJah> `seen webnull
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: webnull was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 6 days, 20 hours, 45 minutes, and 0 seconds ago: <webnull> Witam
<Galvatron> Odkryłem coś ciekawego odnosnie mojego wycieku pamięci. Po skorzystaniu z instrukcji w tym temacie: http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=133193 i wyłączeniu GDM zuzycie RAM w htop spadło do 248MB, a po ponownym uruchomieniu GDM wzrosło do 370MB.
<Galvatron> czyli wychodzłoby na to, że to chyba GDM
<Galvatron> Oczywiście żadne proces z listy htop'a nie wykazuje zmian zużycia, ale ogólne zużycie się zmienia.
<Mat_Matan> la parkerowy pies :D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXElh_VM0Uc
<dami4n> a ile ubuntu tak średnio powinien zajmować RAM po włączeniu?
<dami4n> na normlanych efektach, bez dodatkowych programów
<Nerihsa> ile znajdzie tyle zajmie
<Galvatron> 10.10 z GNOME i "wymaksowanym" Compizem powinien ok. 200-120MB
<Galvatron> *220
<Galvatron> Mówię o fizycznej zajętości, nie buforach etc.
<Kwpolska> u mnie arch linux ciagnie dobre 300 na dzien dobry
<dami4n> u mnie zabiera z 400MB-500MB
<dami4n> a nawet nie widzę na co
<Galvatron> Co Wy odpalacie?
<dami4n> bo żaden proces więcej jak 80MB nie bierze
<Kwpolska> Galvatron: ja? do standardu mam xcompmgr, trzy conky, shutter, tomboy, dropbox
<Galvatron> dami4n: No ja wlasnie walczę ze "znikaniem" RAM,
<dami4n> u mnie dochodzi do 90% i system pada...
<Galvatron> Bo - najprawdopodobniej GDM - powoduje, że  fizycznie zajęte jest o wiele wiecej niz by to wynikało z otwartych pocesów
<Galvatron> Tu jest trochę na ten temat: http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=133193
<Galvatron> A teraz studiuję ten wątek: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1500662&page=3
<dami4n> Galvatron: a jaką masz wersje ubuntu? 32 czy 64?
<Galvatron> 10.10 320bit
<Galvatron> *32-bit
<dami4n> myślałem, że to 64 bitowa tak tą pamiec pożera
<dami4n> i chciałem przeinstalować na 32
<Galvatron> Kernel raczej wykluczam, bo nawet eksperymantalny 2.6.37 nie pomógł
<dami4n> ale jednak się okazuje, że niekoniecznie tak jest
<Galvatron> Częściowo pomaga wyłączenie GDM
<Galvatron> Mam jeszcze Xorg-edgers
<lisu> re
<Galvatron> Narazie na tapecie jest GDM
<dami4n> Galvatron: ja chyba pójdę na łatwiznę i przeinstaluje ubuntu :)
<Galvatron> Reinstall zostaw na sam koniec, bo może się okazać stratą czasu, jeśli znie znajdziesz xródła problemu
<dami4n> w tym temacie na ubuntuforums ktoś pisał o ustawieniach w biosie
<Galvatron> Ja muszę zrobić restart
<dami4n> muszę sprawdzić czy nie mam tam 32:D
<dami4n> więc restart
<mati75> re
 * KiFka re
<fracti> czesc
<fracti> jest tutaj ktos zywy>
<fracti> ?
<lisu> o/
<fracti> pomozesz? ;)
<lisu> w czym?
<fracti> mam problem z xami
<en0x> to kijowo :(
<fracti> tylko nie wiem czym je uwalilem
<lisu> moze kijem? pałką?
<fracti> konfigurowalem zewnetrzny monitor, jednak po przywroceniu xorg.conf dalej sie nie podnosza
<fracti> co jeszcze robilem.. bawilem sie ubuntu tweakiem, wylaczylem monit o haslo po wznowieniu systemu, managera okien
<fracti> tzn menagera okien zmienilem
<fracti> moze inaczej... gdzie ubuntutweak zapisuje info o ekranie logowania?
<bt4> witam
<bt4> panowie conky zaczął mi coś dziwnie się zachowywać... tak jak by się odświerzał... tzn znika na 1 sek co chwile... ubuntu 8.10
<KiFka> ok to ja nie musze odpowiadac....
<BlessJah> bt4: costam costam z buforami etc etc, jest w necie w kilkunastu jak nie kilkuset miejscach
<bt4> BlessJah, ja mam standardowe ustawienia i w .conf jest tylko włączenie buforu i wyłaczenie
<BlessJah> google
<bt4> BlessJah, to poszperam w necie myślałem ze na szybkiego coś wymyslimy
<BlessJah> szybciej niz google sie chyba nie da
<bt4> heh moze i tak ... a ja siedze przed tym kompem i zamulam to napisałem ;)
<BlessJah> bt4: szukaj miast gadac
<OkropNick> 8.10 to juz trup
<mati75> 9.04 tez
<OkropNick> tak jest
<JohnyW__> dobry wieczor
<JohnyW__> zółć - krzacze?
<KiFka> nie
<JohnyW__> to dobrze
<JohnyW__> udzielacie tutaj pomocy czy trzeba się zarejestrować na forum?
<qermit> JohnyW__: jak narazie to nie ma opcji by tobie pomagać
<JohnyW__> to znaczy?
<qermit> nie znamy problemu \o/
<JohnyW__> ach
<JohnyW__> w takim razie przejdę do sedna ;)
<pechowiec> :>
<JohnyW__> problem jest taki, że mam Radeona HD4850
<qermit> zainstaluj LTS
<JohnyW__> korzystam z zamkniętych sterowników ze względu na to, że tylko one przejmują kontrolę nad wiatrakiem, który bądź co bądź, jest głośny
<JohnyW__> kilka dni temu ładnie działały efekty wizualne w KDE
<JohnyW__> dodałem repozytorium kubuntu-ppa i zaktualizowałem kde do najnowszej wersji
<qermit> JohnyW__: robiłeś jakąś aktualizacje?
<JohnyW__> coś się stało z X
<qermit> a no to sie nie dziw
<JohnyW__> ale udało mi się to naprawić
<JohnyW__> iksy działają ale nie ma efektów graficznych
<JohnyW__> nie mogę i włączyć bo moim oczom ukazuje się komunikat...
<JohnyW__> nawet nie jestem teraz w stanie go podać, bo w konfiguracji dostaję "Efekty pulpitu nie są dostępne z następujących przyczyn technicznych" i pustka
<JohnyW__> cokolwiek to znaczy
<qermit> JohnyW__: wróć
<qermit> do
<qermit> starej
<qermit> wersji
<qermit> i
<qermit> przestan
<qermit> narzekać
<JohnyW__> ależ ja nie narzekam
<JohnyW__> gdzie tu widzisz narzekanie? ;)
<qermit> "nie działają mi efekty"
<JohnyW__> ja tylko po prostu staram się dowiedzieć dlaczego tak się stało, że nagle przestało działać
<JohnyW__> no nie wiem, ja to zdanie interpretuję ciut inaczej
<JohnyW__> FiFU: a Ty co znowu się tak kręcisz? :P
<szahid> Hej jest tu kto z debianem?
<KiFka> szahid -> #debian.pl lub #debian-pl ?
<FiFU> JohnyW__: tunnel lata
<JohnyW__> jest jeszcze taki problem, że ni stąd ni zowąd iksy potrafią się wypierniczyć
<JohnyW__> to działo się też przed aktualizacją
<mati75> KiFka: #debian.pl martwy jest
<dami4n> jest tu ktoś Opery używa?:)
<JohnyW__> ew. da radę jakoś kontrolować wiatrak za pomocą otwartych sterowników?
<FiFU> szahid: ja jestem, wut
<JohnyW__> dami4n: ja
<szahid> ja uzywalem
<dami4n> ile potrafiła wam RAM zjeść?:)
<KiFka> fan cos
<JohnyW__> a nie wiem
<KiFka> bylo
<szahid> mniej zdecydowanie niz ff
<JohnyW__> dokładnie
<dami4n> bo mi przy powiedzmy 10 kartach
<dami4n> bierze 500MB
<szahid> fifu masz debiana?
<dami4n> strona cieżka
<FiFU> szahid: czego potrzebujesz?
<dami4n> ale to normalne?
<szahid> a masz 10.10 ?
<dami4n> 10.10
<FiFU> szahid: tak
<dami4n> i to chyba przez Opere te problemy z RAM
<dami4n> że tak perfidnie pamięc zapycha
<szahid> FiFU: miales lub mialas problemy z rodziczlczoscia?
<FiFU> miales ;-]
<FiFU> nie mialem problemow
<szahid> kurde bo u mnie max jest 800x600
<JohnyW__> dami4n: skoro używasz wersji alfa to nie dziw się, że mogą występować jakieś wycieki pamięci
<FiFU> jaka masz grafike?
<JohnyW__> takie jest ryzyko ;)
<FiFU> szahid:
<FiFU> JohnyW__: jak tam studencik? ;)
<JohnyW__> FiFU: a spoko na razie
<JohnyW__> gdyby nie ta matematyka :P
<FiFU> :)
<FiFU> lolz
<JohnyW_> idę pogooglać
<JohnyW_> może coś znajdę na temat otwartych sterowników i kontrolowania wiatraka i timingów
<Kwpolska> JohnyW_: jeszcze jedna kreska do zgubienie
<JohnyW_> Kwpolska: z tą jedną kreską jest od początku :)
<JohnyW_> zapytaj FiFU ;)
<FiFU> co co jak
<FiFU> Kwpolska: sup
<Kwpolska> FiFU: nic
<FiFU> k
<JohnyW_> brb
<JohnyW_> wywalę fglrx i będę jechał na otwartych
<FiFU> EsmD: to wyjasnic ci o co z ny chodzilo ? :)
<EsmD> FiFU: tak
<FiFU> to na /msg
<Kwpolska> s/msg/query/g
<FiFU> tak.
<JohnyW_> hm
<lisu> o/
<FiFU> JohnyW_: ;-]
<JohnyW_> ktoś wie czemu xrandr nie zapisuje trybu?
<en0x> bo nie ma dzemu :S
<FiFU> o, en0x ;)
<en0x> FiFU: o :P
<FiFU> ;)
<en0x> co tam jak tam? :P
<FiFU> po staremu
<FiFU> sie zyje
<FiFU> a tam? ;)
<en0x> ta sama ch... jak byla wczesniej
<FiFU> ;-)
<FiFU> en0x: voiceme #forgottenlabs
<FiFU> ;p
<JohnyW_> idę spać
<JohnyW_> dobranoc
<bafi> witam
<frimer> o i poszedl
<lisu> no co przywital sie chociaz
<frimer> dokladnie
<gmiazreclian> Witam.
<frimer> witaj
<Cent> czesc
<gmiazreclian> Hej Cent.
<ozil> witam
<ozil> mam problem z programem smartcam a dokładniej z smartcam.ko
<ozil> gdy instaluje z paczki deb to jest ok dodaje się sterownik ale po restarcie ten sterownik nie wstaje
<ozil> https://launchpad.net/~mgorven/+archive/ppa/+build/1333982
<ozil> tu jest program
<ozil> a zaraz wkleję błędy z instalacji
<ozil> http://pastebin.com/tbizhuXe
<ozil> czyli do restartu systemu moduły są załadowane
<ozil> http://pastebin.com/jbpPvEPR
<ozil> co zrobić aby były ładowane wraz ze startem systemu
<jacekowski> en0x: ping
<jacekowski> en0x: ty masz kamere co potrafi nagrywac w HD?
<en0x> jacekowski: braciak ma
<en0x> canona
<daqwid2727> można sie tu pochwalić blogiem o ubuntu?
<daqwid2727> kij  w to czy moge :P http://ubuntunius.blogspot.com/
<Nerihsa> nie, z tym nalezy isc do #gentoo-pl
<daqwid2727> ale szybko
<daqwid2727> wow
<daqwid2727> a czemu tam?
<Nerihsa> bo tu chwalimy sie tylko blogami o gentoo
<Nerihsa> uzyj czasem logicznego myslenia
<daqwid2727> po kolei
<daqwid2727> 1 ja nie mysle :P
<Nerihsa> [/ironia]
<daqwid2727> 2 jestem tuuu 1 raz
<daqwid2727> 3 tu jest napisane #ubuntu-pl
<daqwid2727> dobrze widze?
<Nerihsa> podpowiedz: ironia
<Nerihsa> ;J
<daqwid2727> mhm
<daqwid2727> ale z niemysleniem i tak sie zgadza
<kklimonda> jak nie myślisz, to czemu mamy czytać twojego bloga?
<daqwid2727> bo jest nie tylko mój :P
<daqwid2727> od razu taki bulwers
<kklimonda> no i nie lepiej pisać na ubucentrum albo na czytelnię?
<kklimonda> więcej ludzi przeczyta to co napisałeś
<kklimonda> e tam - po prostu zwracam ci uwagę, że niezbyt sprzedajesz swój produkt.
<daqwid2727> w sumie można ale wolałem z kolegami mieć własnego bloga
<bastetmilo> oj czepiacie się chłopaka... przecież on szuka kogoś kto będzie mu pisał teksty na tego bloga. ;)
<daqwid2727> z kad wiedziałeś?
<bastetmilo> przeczytałam na Twoim blogu........
<barnex> no z taką ortografią to nic dziwnego, że szuka :P
<daqwid2727> aha sorrki za "wiedziałeś"
<daqwid2727> mam dysleksje mi wolno
<daqwid2727> a jak pisze to itak sprawdza a tu jakoś sie nie wysilam żeby patrzec czy podkreslilo czy nie
 * barnex uważa, że daqwid2727 trolluje
<bastetmilo> OMG. To używaj słownika.
<kklimonda> daqwid2727: nie wolno a "mam prawo używać słownika na egzaminie"
<kklimonda> czy nawet nie?
<kklimonda> ech, idę sobie poczytać coś
<daqwid2727> co?
<daqwid2727> nie ogarnołem
#ubuntu-pl 2010-11-11
<szahid> Czesc.
<szahid> Ma jakissens instalowanie sabayona 3.5 i upgrade go do 5.6 ?
<localh0st> czy taki procesor bedzie pasowal pod socket 775: http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=31728&processor=T7250&spec-codes=SLA3T,SLA49 ?
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/34uhy3j> (at ark.intel.com)
<szahid> swoja droga ile kosztuje taki procek?
<localh0st> nie wiem, mam go w laptopie i ciekawe czy te mobile c2d wchodza do pc...
<szahid> nie mam pojecia.
<localh0st> ok, nie pasuja, jakies gme965 to jest
<szahid> wy wszysc yz irssi korzystacie?
<localh0st> na shellu tak :>
<szahid> sa jakies darmowe konta shell?
<Szahid> no tak google nie boli
<lisu> re
<Szahid> re re kum kum ;-)
<TheNumb> Szahid: bshellz.net
<mrlukasz> witajcie
<EsmD> witamy
<mrlukasz> nic sie tu niedzije na tym kanale
<mrlukasz> :)
<lisu> mrlukasz: a co bys chcial, aby sie dzialo?
<mrlukasz> lisu: cos fajneo
<mrlukasz> fajnego:D
<EsmD> http://bash.org.pl/648542/
<Mat_Matan> bry
<EsmD> mozecie cos poradzic  na ten temat? :> http://hackme.pl/forum/viewthread.html?thread_id=19891
<Kwpolska> EsmD: a moglbys pytac na lepszym forum?
<EsmD> Kwpolska: na elektrodzie nie mam punktow -.-
<EsmD> jakby ktos nie wiedzial, to w tym temacie mi chodzi o to jakie ramy musze meic zeby mi to kopalo i jak mam ustawic FSB (zeby mi puscily semprona 3000+ i radeona x1300pro
<Mat_Matan> EsmD: dawaj nick do konta na elce to ci wyślę trochu
<pechowiec> o/
<Kwpolska> warning: resuming download of openoffice-base-3.2.1-3-i686.pkg.tar.xz not possible; starting over
<Kwpolska> FFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
<pechowiec> muahahaaha :D
<Kwpolska> luv szwabskie mirrory
<lotharek> czesc
<lotharek> mam pytanie - jak przesunac ikonke network managera na pasku...?
<lotharek> probuje juz dluzsza chwile, ale jakos mi nie idzie
<Skrzyp> lotharek: PPM na ikonkę i "Przesuń
<lotharek> no wlasnie nie ma takiej opcji u mnie
<Skrzyp> albo na cały indicator
<lotharek> mam wersje 0.8.1
<Skrzyp> on ma po lewej tai pasek
<lotharek> a... ok, slepym :-)
<lotharek> dziekuje bardzo
<Skrzyp> lotharek: mount -o loop /dev/okulary
<lotharek> przydaloby sie ;-)
<Skrzyp> chroot /home/optyk
<ChaosEngine> re
<mati75> re
<sabayonuser2> Czesc
<sabayonuser2> Mam problem z nstalacja sabayona. Czy istnieje moliwosc instalacji w trybie tesktowym>?
<KelThuzad> witam mam pytanie
<sabayonuser2> ?
<sabayonuser2> Jakie
<KelThuzad> na ubuntu prubuje podlaczyc internety do ps3 przez kabel crossover
<office> text-install
<office> przy bootowaniu
<sabayonuser2> nie wiem nie lubie ubuntu
<sabayonuser2> i nie podlaczalem nigdy internetu do ps3
<KelThuzad> w polaczenia siecowe tworze przewodowe polaczenie o nazwie ps3
<specta> jak można nie lubieć ubuntu :) ?
<sabayonuser2> a ty masz rooter?
<KelThuzad> nie kabel crossover
<sabayonuser2> specta: bo mi muli strasznie ale chyab bede skazany je uzywac :/
<office> KelThuzad, utworz polaczenie przypisz ip udostepnij na nim net
<sabayonuser2> bo cos ten sabayon mi pierdoly opowiada
<KelThuzad> kiedys na windowsie smigalo pieknie ale i tam i na ubuntu teraz za kazdym razem wyskakuje mi blad DNS
<office> w konsoli wpisz ip
<office> bramke
<specta> skazany ? jaki masz sprzet ?
<office> i dzialaj
<sabayonuser2> specta: 1Gbram i 1.6GHz proek
<office> KelThuzad, gdzie masz blad dns ?
<Enlik> sabayonuser2: a czemu chcesz w trybie tekstowym?
<KelThuzad> na ps3
<sabayonuser2> ja sie tak zapytam jak zainstalowac system z fluxboksa?
<office> KelThuzad, a ip recznie przypisujesz
<office> czy dhcp ?
<KelThuzad> to polaczenie w ubuntu nawet dzialalo
<specta> wlasnie
<KelThuzad> jak cos to mam neostrade
<office> KelThuzad, recznie ip wpisujesz w konsoli czy po dhcp ?
<sabayonuser2> Enlik: bo graficzny instalator mi glupoty opowiada bug wyskakuje ze nie moze zapisac zmian na tablicy przy partycjonowaniu i wywala sie instalator
<KelThuzad> ip wpisuje to co mam z komedu sudo ./linnet -p
<KelThuzad> i dns tez
<KelThuzad> bramke tez
<office> a jaki dns wpisujesz ?
<KelThuzad> i nic ip wykrywa ale dns nie i szlak trafia wszystko
<KelThuzad> 194.204.154.35 i drugie to 194.204.159.1
<office> a internet masz udostepniony przez to polaczenie w ogole ?
<KelThuzad> a co do tej kondy ip to jest nie kompletna
<KelThuzad> bo mi sie opcje pokazuja
<KelThuzad> tak zaznaczylem
<KelThuzad> dostepne dla wszystkich uzytkownikow
<KelThuzad> i ubuntu widzi chyba ps3
<office> eh
<office> to nie masz internetu udostepnionegio
<office> tylko polaczenie samo
<KelThuzad> o kurcze
<KelThuzad> a jak sie internet udostepnia
<office> pokaz ifconfig
<KelThuzad> tytaj wkleic
<office> nie
<office> wklej.org
<KelThuzad> juz
<office> i ?
<KelThuzad> wkleilem
<KelThuzad> nie ma
<office> czego nie ma
<office> link mi do tego daj
<KelThuzad> sorry
<KelThuzad> http://wklej.org/id/416787/
<office> po kablu to ps3 masz podlaczone czy wifi
<KelThuzad> po kalbu
<KelThuzad> crossover
<office> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<office> ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1
<KelThuzad> takie komendy mm wydac
<office> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/24 -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<office> z roota
<office> i na konsoli
<office> ip 192.168.0.3
<office> bramka 192.168.0.1
<KelThuzad> ale to echo tez i if tez czy tylko ta ostatnia
<office> boze
<office> wszystkie
<office> z roota
<KelThuzad> ok
<office> i dns na konsoli ten tepsowy 194.204.159.1
<KelThuzad> poczekaj sprawdze
<office> myslalem ze juz to dawno zrobiles
<office> Ty chyba recznie te komendy przepisujesz ;)
<KelThuzad> nie :)
<KelThuzad> wiesz co nie dziala
<office> jak moze nie dzialac
<office> wpisales takie ip jak CI napisalem w konsoli ?
<KelThuzad> ale jak probuje testsowac polaczenie to widze ze na ubuntu to polaczenie znika
<office> i bramke ?
<office> co co
<office> jak testowac
<office> ?
<office> usun to co tam porobiles
<KelThuzad> bo po wpisaniu parametrow w konsoli jeszcze testujesz czy to dziala
<office> w tym graficznym badziewiu
<KelThuzad> ok
<KelThuzad> usunolem
<KelThuzad> z/w
<KelThuzad> i teraz sprawdzic
<office> k* nie mam calego dnia zeby tu siedziec
<office> sudo -i
<KelThuzad> a takie ip 192.168.0.3
<office> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<office> ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1
<office> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/24 -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<KelThuzad> a bramke 192.168.0.1
<office> w konsoli
<office> ip
<office> 192.168.0.3
<office> maska 255.255.0.0
<office> bramka 192.168.0.1
<KelThuzad> mamske ma zla
<office> dns 194.204.159.1
<office> i nie ma opcji zeby nei dzialalo
<KelThuzad> dns takie same
<office> K*
<office> masz wpisac task jak Ci podalem wszystko
<office> dokladnie tak samo
<KelThuzad> ok
<KelThuzad> ale dns mam dwa do wpisania
<office> k*
<office> a masz wpisac jeden
<KelThuzad> ok
<KelThuzad> do wisze ten co podales w obydwu miejscach
<office> nie
<office> kurwa mac
<KelThuzad> to co mam pisac w secondary dns
<office> nic
<office> nei rozumiesz po polsku ?
<office> albo wpisz sobie co chcesz
<KelThuzad> ok
<KelThuzad> sprawdze
<marcin> dobry
<KelThuzad> nie dziala
<KelThuzad> wpisalem tak jak mowisz
<office> a ping 192.168.0.3
<office> odpowiada ?
<KelThuzad> tak]
<KelThuzad> ip widzi
<KelThuzad> dns cos nie tak
<KelThuzad> secondary 194.204.152.34 taki wpisalem
<KelThuzad> bo 0.0.0.0 nie moze byc
<office> nie
<KelThuzad> to jaki wpisac drugi dns w ps3
<office> to nie chodzi o dns
<KelThuzad> a wiesz moze o co
<KelThuzad> bo to juz mnie do pasji doprowadza :)
<office> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<office> i zobacz
<KelThuzad> ok
<office> tylko sie pospiesz
<KelThuzad> ok
<KelThuzad> a ten dns nie bedzie przeszkadzal
<KelThuzad> ten drugi co wpisalem
<office> ej iled razy ci moge mowic ze nie
<office> wystarczy jeden
<office> odpierdoil sie od tego dnsu czlowieku
<office> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<KelThuzad> ok ale to tez nie dziala
<office> tak zobacz
<office> a jak pingujesz teraz 192.168.0.3
<office> to odpowiada ?
<KelThuzad> ip tak
<KelThuzad> ale znowy nie dziala
<KelThuzad> bo pojawia sie error DNS i jaki numer
<office> to wpisdz dns 192.168.0.1
<office> a drugi 8.8.8.8
<KelThuzad> ok
<office> fuck
<office> zla maske Ci chyba podalem
<office> ale jak na pingi odpowiada to jest ok
<KelThuzad> to tez nie dziala ale ping odpowiada
<KelThuzad> a ta maszka moze 255.255.255.0
<office> jeden chui
<office> jak odpowiada
<KelThuzad> a jak z neostrada na ubuntu loacze sie jako root
<KelThuzad> to cos zmienia
<KelThuzad> ?
<office> eh
<office> nic
<office> a co tam dokladnie jest za error
<office> dns i jaki numer
<office> dokladnie to napisz
<KelThuzad> (80710102)
<KelThuzad> i przed tym DNS
<office> nno przeciez bez p*
<office> ze godzine dwa sprzenty ze soba laczyc
<office> a musisz testowac to polaczenie ?
<office> nbue mozesz bez testowania ok nadusic ?
<KelThuzad> chyba nie ale tak to nic nie lapie probowalem na przegladarce i ten sam blad pokazuje
<KelThuzad> i na pss tez
<office> jak na przegladarce ten wsam
<office> w ubuntu w przegladarce ?
<KelThuzad> wlasnie po podlaczeniu kabla w przedladarce w ubuntu nie mam polaczenia
<office> co za koles
<KelThuzad> ale irc dziala
<office> bo dns w yubuntu masz zjebany
<office> pokaz
<office> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<KelThuzad> juz
<office> tutaj wklej
<KelThuzad> # Generated by NetworkManager cos takiego dostalem
<office> no ile mozesz wklejac ?
<office> no nie msaz nic
<office> sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<office> i wpisz tam
<office> nameserver 194.204.159.1
<office> nameserver 194.204.159.1
<office> tfu
<office> nameserver 194.204.152.34
<office> zapisz to
<KelThuzad> sorry ale oby dwa wpisy
<KelThuzad> ok juz wiem
<office> aua
<KelThuzad> sorry za glupe pytanie
<office> wiez mi ze kurwami tu na ciebie rzucam
<office> zapisales ?
<KelThuzad> tak
<office> ping wp.pl
<office> odpowiada ?
<KelThuzad> tak
<office> z roota
<office> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<office> w konsoli
<office> 192.168.0.3
<office> bramka 192.168.0.1
<office> dns 192.168.0.1 drugi 194.204.159.1
<office> i nie ma poprostu opcji zeby teraz nie dzialalo
<office> jak nie dziala
<office> to nie robisz tego co Ci mowie
<KelThuzad> mam jeszcze pytanie bramka to jest domyslny router
<KelThuzad> ??
<office> co ty teraz do mnie mowisz ?
<Kwpolska> KelThuzad: huh?
<office> po polsku tam masz w tym ps3 ta konfiguracje ?
<office> no czlowieku zlituj sie
<office> ip 192.168.0.3
<office> netmask 255.255.255.0
<office> getway 192.168.0.1
<office> czego jkeszcze nie rozumiesz
<KelThuzad> nie dziala
<KelThuzad> sprawdze te dns ktore wpisalem
<office> ja mam dosc
<office> wroc na windowsa
<office> jak tam Ci dziala
<office> albo sobie zrob dhcp na ubuntu
<office> ale Ci tego napewno nie bede tlumaczyl
<office> bo nerwowo odjade
<KelThuzad> dzieki za pomoc
<KelThuzad> a jak na ps3 pisze ze kabel jest odlaczony mimo ze jest podlaczony ?
<office> aua
<office> co za koles
<KelThuzad> sorry ale nie kumam sieci
<KelThuzad> to jest dla mnie czarna magai
<office> to ten cross sobie w dupe mozesz wsadzic
<office> to co ty mi op[woiadasz ze Ci na pingi odpowiada
<office> cos Ty mi tu za bajki opowiadal
<KelThuzad> kurcze ale jak testuje polaczenie to ip znajduje
<KelThuzad> jest napisane powodzenie
<office> jakie ip znajduje
<office> OK
<KelThuzad> dopiero jak drugi test jest w ktorym ps3 chce nawiazac polaczenie tam sie sypie
<office> ze przypisal IP to ktore mu wpisales
<office> nic nie znajduje
<KelThuzad> tak
<KelThuzad> to przypisane co mi powiedziales to jest ok
<KelThuzad> ale pozniej sie sypie
<office> no i to bedzie ok
<office> nawet bez kabl;a
<office> wyjmiuj ten kabel
<KelThuzad> z kablem
<office> bez kabla bedzie tak samo
<office> jak teraz miales
<office> bo ten kabel nei dziala w ogole
<office> tak jak by go nie b ylo
<office> normalny nie cross musisz miec
<office> widocznie
<KelThuzad> nie dzial nawet testu nie moze przeprowadzic
<KelThuzad> bo nie ma kabla
<office> no czyli jak wepniesz kabel
<office> to widzi ze jest p[odl;aczony
<office> to co opwoiadassz ze jest niepodlaczony
<office> jak go wepniesz
<KelThuzad> tak ale nie wiem czemu wyskakuje info ze do nie ma moze blad w ps3
<office> ide spac
<KelThuzad> a pozniej pomogl bys mi w tym drugim sposobie
<KelThuzad> ??
<office> nei mam sily na Ciebie
<office> wpusc mnei na ten kopmputer to Ci to moge zrobic
<office> tlumaczyc Ci nie bede
<office> bo poltorej godziny CI tlumacze jak na dwoch kompuerach ip wpisac
<KelThuzad> jak am cie wpuscic
<office> sshd zainbstaluj
<office> zrob konto
<KelThuzad> a nie bedziesz potrzebowal hasla root
<office> bede
<office> to so zmien na inne
<office> czy nie wiem o co ci chodzi
<KelThuzad> ale na repo nie ma sshd
<KelThuzad> to z paczek sie instaluje
<office> apt-get install openssh-server
<KelThuzad> mam zainstalowane
<office> sudo /etc/rc.d/init.d/sshd start
<office> adduser office
<office> passwd office
 * Kwpolska poszukuje patcha do klawiatury. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1933476/kb_pl.pdf
<KelThuzad> sudo /etc/rc.d/init.d/sshd start nie znajduje takiej komendy
<KelThuzad> poczekaj
<office> to zobacz co tam jest
<office> nie mam tu ubuntu teraz
<office> ssh samo moze
<office> tfu
<office> /etc/init.d
<office> /etc/init.d/sshd start
<office> i ?
<office> KelThuzad, no i ?
<KelThuzad> moment juz wiem jaki blad chyba popelnilem
<office> czlowieku zdecyduj sie
<KelThuzad> bash: /etc/rc.d/init.d/sshd: No such file or directory
<office> o jezus
<office> pisalem Ci
<office> sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<KelThuzad> o tez nie dziala
<KelThuzad> o co z tym chodzi
<office> ajk nie dziala
<office> jak sie polaczylem
<office> zakladaj konto
<office> adduser office
<office> passwd office
<office> i ustaw jakies haslo
<KelThuzad> ok
<qermit> KelThuzad: apt-get install openssh-server
<office> juz zainstalowal
<office> dziala jest odpalone
<KelThuzad> juz
<office> co juz
<office> haslo mi podaj a nie juz
<KelThuzad> matand
<office> na roota teraz
<KelThuzad> nie mateusz
<KelThuzad> jest na roota
<office> "nie mateusz"
<office> ?
<KelThuzad> mateusz
<KelThuzad> to haslo root
<office> do /etc/sudoers
<office> mnie dopisz
<KelThuzad> gedit /etc/sudoers
<KelThuzad> ?
<office> no z roota
<office> i na koncu dopisz
<office> office    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<KelThuzad> juz
<office> gowno
<office> passwd root
<office> i usaw byle jakie
<KelThuzad> mateusz to jest haslo
<KelThuzad> jak ci nie dzial to sudo su
<KelThuzad> albo su
<office> a myslisz ze co robie ?
<KelThuzad> i nie dzial
<office> kurwa zmienb to haslo na chwile
<office> passwd root
<office> i wpisz haslo
<office> d
<KelThuzad> ok
<KelThuzad> passwd root
<office> albo spierdoliles to sudoers
<KelThuzad> mat
<office> ie dziala
<office> w /etc/group
<office> to do grupy sudo mnie dopisz
<KelThuzad> http://wklej.org/id/416859/ tak wyglada ten plik
<KelThuzad> ktory kazales zmienic na koncu dodalem ten wpis
<office> no dobrze
<KelThuzad> teraz ci podam ten co teraz chciales plik poczekaj
<office> gedit /etc/group
<office> znajdz tam linijke z sudo
<office> i na jej koncu dopisz po ,office
<office> po przecinku
<KelThuzad> http://wklej.org/id/416860/
<KelThuzad> mam
<office> sudo:x:27:
<office> sudo:x:27:office
<office> tak ma byc
<kklimonda> office: nie przeklinaj tyle
<KelThuzad> juz
<office> zrobiles ?
<office> dziala
<KelThuzad> tak
<KelThuzad> zrobilem
<KelThuzad> i jak dziala
<office> pisz w konsoli
<office> ip 192.168.0.2
<office> mask 255.255.255.0
<KelThuzad> ale ps3
<KelThuzad> tak
<office> no ps34
<office> ps3
<office> bramka 192.168.0.1
<office> dns 192.168.0.1
<office> DRUGI ZOSTAW PUSTY
<office> i nie testuj tylko daj ok
<office> odrazu
<KelThuzad> ok ale problem polega na tym ze drugi dns musi byc podany
<KelThuzad> bo dalej nie bede mogl przejsc
<KelThuzad> to podam taki sam
<office> to wpisz taki sam
<KelThuzad> nie dziala
<KelThuzad> nie testowalem i na przegladarce pojawia sie ten sam blad z dns
<KelThuzad> juz nic z tego nie kumam :(
<KelThuzad> nie wiem jak to zrobiles ale dziala
<KelThuzad> teraz dopiero
<office> teraz
<office> zoabcz
<KelThuzad> jest poczekaj jeszcze wylacze konsole i jeszcze raz odpale
<KelThuzad> jak to zrobiles
<KelThuzad> jestes wielki
<KelThuzad> wielki pokalon
<KelThuzad> dla ciebie
<KelThuzad> jak jestes z lodzi piwo masz jak nic :)
<office> komputer zrestartuj
<office> i zobacz czy bedzie dzialac
<office> i gdzies w tym graficznym konfiguratorze polaczen
<office> masz ustawione eth0 na dhcp
<office> wypierdol to
<KelThuzad> ok ale jak wylaczylem konsole juz nie dziala
<KelThuzad> sprawdze teraz po wylaczeniu kompa
<office> no bo upierdolilo eth0
<office> no zrestartuj
<KelThuzad> mam problem nie moge kompa wylaczyc
<KelThuzad> dziala office :):)
<KelThuzad> wielkie dzieki
<KelThuzad> nie wiem jak to zrobiles ale poklon
<KelThuzad> moge juz zmienic haslo roota
<office> tak jak Tobie przez godzine powtarzalem
<office> no zmieniaj
<KelThuzad> ciekawe gdzie blad robilem
<KelThuzad> wiesz moze
<KelThuzad> ??
<office> nie wiem nie chce wiedziec
<KelThuzad> :)
<KelThuzad> sorry ze tyle sie musiales na denerwowac
<kocisko> hi all :) / Spotkał się ktoś z tym, że program olewa totalnie Ctrl?
<kocisko> W moim przypadku blender totalnie nie widzi tego przycisku :/
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nowe certy mam
<jacekowski> BlessJah: porzadne zaufane certy na wszystko
<Enlik> http://dug.net.pl/news/178/
<pechowiec> re
<slawek72> WItam.
<lotharek> czesc
<slawek72> Mam problem. Posiadam drukarkę Brother dcp 115C i nie mogę uruchomić skanera.
<slawek72> Drukarka jest zainstalowana i drukuje.
<slawek72> Tylko brak jest sterowników do skanera.
<slawek72> Nie wyświetla funkcji skanowania.
<julek> slawek72: zainstaluj sane, czy xsane
<julek> to byly jakies narzedzia do skanowaia
<lotharek> http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=87705
<lotharek> czytales to?
<slawek72> Ok.
<slawek72> Myślisz, że tak jak jest na forum co podałes opisane to powinno działać?
<lotharek> jest link do sterownikow, po instalacji powinno dzialac :-)
<julek> slawek72: a juz sprawdziles?
<lotharek> sprawdz i napisz
<slawek72> Ok.
<lotharek> zauwazylem cos dziwnego dzis u siebie
<julek> lotharek: moze da sie to leczyc...
<lotharek> gdy wylacze plugin sprawiajacy, ze pidgin korzysta z libnotify
<lotharek> to pidgin przy zamykaniu okna nie minimalizuje sie, lecz wylacza ;-)
<lotharek> julek: moze...
<BlessJah> jacekowski: to miło, w koncu nie bede mial problemow z shellinabox w szkole
<slawek72> cd nazwa folderu gdzie zapisaliśmy sterownik - co to znaczy cd?
<slawek72> Zapisałem w folderze: pobrane
<bt4> cześć
<slawek72> hej
<julek> slawek72: no to cd pobrane
<slawek72> ok
<pechowiec> cd to polecenie, którym wchodzisz do katalogu jakiegoś
<pechowiec> ale cd .. to katalog nadrzedny a cd . to ten w ktorym jestes
<bt4> Oo przedszkole dosa hehe
<bastetmilo> Jak zrobić, żeby wchodząc do jakiegoś folderu w nautilusie mieć w menu pod prawym klikiem "otwórz położenie w terminalu"? W xubuntu takie coś było i było to bardzo fajne
<julek> pechowiec: jesli odpalil terminal z manu, a "pobrane" ma na pulpicie to fail;)
<julek> bastetmilo: jest w repo takie cos
<pechowiec> julek: nie fail... to wchodzi najpierw na pulpit a potem do pobrane
<pechowiec> julek: ln -s pulpit/pobrane pobrane :>
<slawek72> Nie mam pobrane na pulpicie :)
<slawek72> Nazwa paczki tak się nazywa:  brscan2-0.2.5-1.i386.rpm
<slawek72> to jaki będzie kod?
<pechowiec> rpm zassałeś?
<julek> deb sciagnij
<bastetmilo> julek: a to ma jąkąś nazwę?
<pechowiec> albo alienem potraktuj
<julek> albo poszykaj jakies rpm2deb, czy cos
<pechowiec> julek: rpm2deb =alien
<slawek72> a rpm jest złe rozszerzenie?
<julek> bastetmilo: wyszukaj sobie managerem pakietow "nautilus", pewnie bedzie jako plugin, czy cos
<julek> pechowiec: nie znalem...
<slawek72> ja tę paczkę rozpakowałem już
<slawek72> dobrze zrobiłem?
<julek> slawek72: trudno powiedziec... nie ma .deb ?
<slawek72> rozpakowałem w pobrane
<slawek72> poszukam
<slawek72> jejku
<slawek72> Klikam w to:  http://www.brother.com/cgi-bin/agree...g=English_sane
<pechowiec> źle wkleiłeś
<slawek72> sory
<slawek72> http://www.brother.com/cgi-bin/agreement/agreement.cgi?dlfile=http://solutions.brother.com/Library/sol/printer/linux/rpmfiles/sane_debian/brscan2-0.2.4-0.i386.deb&lang=English_sane
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2pcrr8> (at www.brother.com)
<slawek72> no zakceptowałem ale nic nie pobiera
<slawek72> czemu
<slawek72> na dole jakaś mapka się pokazała
<slawek72> też tak macie?
<julek> a kliknales na mapce europa>polska...
<slawek72> tak
<julek> btwz, czy tam jest pozycja "maszyna do szycia"?:)
<slawek72> żeby przejść dalej
<slawek72> wybrałem polska
<slawek72> i s a drukarki do wyboru
<slawek72> julek jesteś?
<julek> slawek72: no i wybierasz...?
<slawek72> julek a co ja mam wybrać
<slawek72> jest to atramentówka kolorowa
<julek> a skad ja mam wiedziec?
<julek> nie mozesz w google wpisac nazwy drukarki i: linux deb
<julek> ?
<julek> ech...
<lotharek> slawek72: 32bity czy 64bity masz?
<lotharek> http://tinyurl.com/2pcrr8
<slawek72> 32 bity
<lotharek> tu masz sterownik, o ktorym pisal autor HOWTO, do ktorego linka dostales
<slawek72> mam
<lotharek> kliknij tylko I agree
<lotharek> tfu, I Accept
<slawek72> i przenosi mnie dalej
<slawek72> do wyboru drukarki
<lotharek> eh
<slawek72> i pobrania sterownika
<lotharek> to wybierz model
<lotharek> DCP-115C
<slawek72> ok
<slawek72> wiem
<julek> ech...
<lotharek> http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/brscan2-0.2.5-1.i386.deb
<slawek72> Ok.
<slawek72> Pobrałem 3 paczki.
<slawek72> Teraz którą zainstalować?
<slawek72> obojętnie?
<pechowiec> -.-
<pechowiec> a czym sie roznia?
<slawek72> numerami
<slawek72> brscan-0.2.4-0.i386 (1).deb
<slawek72> brscan2-0.2.5-1.i386.deb
<slawek72> i brscan-0.2.4-0.i386.deb
<slawek72> Te trzy mam.
<pechowiec> dpkg -i brscan2-0.2.5-1.i386.deb
<julek> slawek72: no to jak myslisz?
<pechowiec> jako root
<lotharek> (w katalogu, w ktorym sa te paczki)
<pechowiec> julek: sory że ci zniszczyłem myśl pedagogiczną :>
<slawek72> sudo dpkg -i 0.2.4-0.i386 (1).deb - tak jako root ?
<pechowiec> -.-
<lotharek> sudo dpkg -i ~/Pobrane/brscan2-0.2.5-1.i386.deb
<slawek72> ok
<pi00> a przez gdebi z nautilusa nie można? :)
<slawek72> pisze, że powstały błędy podczas przetwarzania
<pechowiec> pi00: gui ssie :>
<pechowiec> slawek72: to wrzuc ja na wklej.org z łąski swojej
<slawek72> ok
<slawek72> http://wklej.org/id/416938/
<slawek72> Proszę
<slawek72> :)
<pechowiec> gdzie masz te paczki?
<slawek72> W pobrane
<pechowiec> dokładniej?
<slawek72> katalog slawek
<slawek72> slawek --> pobrane
<slawek72> a to znajduje się w komputer
<pechowiec> dpkg -i /home/slawek/Pobrane/brscan2-0.2.5-1.i386.deb
<slawek72> To mi w root pokazał:   http://wklej.org/id/416943/
<slawek72> Dobrze?
<slawek72> Trzeba reset?
<pi00> slawek72: juz masz to zainstalowane
<pi00> a co to jest?
<lotharek> slawek72: powinno juz dzialac
<lotharek> w Programy -> Grafika -> Proste skanowanie
<slawek72> sterowniki do skanera drukarki brother dcp 115 c
<lotharek> mozesz sprawdzic, czy jest ok ;)
<pi00> mi to proste skanowanie nie działało tak apropos, niedopracowany ten programik dla mojego HP chyba, a xsane działa ciągle
<slawek72> lotharek nie bardzo działa
<slawek72> A co to te xsane?
<slawek72> Jest w centrum?
<lotharek> program do skanowania
<lotharek> wklep do konsoli sudo apt-get install xsane
<barnex> mi się podoba, tylko dziwnie strasznie działa crop w prostym skanowaniu
<barnex> w zdecydowanie nieprosty sposób :o
<barnex> a mam taki skaner, że na windowsy się do niego już nie da driverów wygooglać :P
<slawek72> pisze że mam te xsane
<slawek72> a gdzie go znaleźć?
<lotharek> no to xsane w konsoli
<lotharek> wpisz
<slawek72> ok
<slawek72> Działa chłopcy pod xsane:)
<slawek72> Jak mam Wam dziękować?
<slawek72> Uratowaliście mi kawał czasu.
<slawek72> jak to dobrze spotkać dobrych i uczciwych ludzi.
<slawek72> Teraz tylko pod xsane będę skanował dokumenty i foto.
<lotharek> milego skanowania w takim razie ;-)
<slawek72> Dzięki :):):)
<slawek72> Jesteście super.
<slawek72> Jaką komendą zamyka się root?
<slawek72> Znaczy terminal?
<pechowiec> exit
<slawek72> oki
<slawek72> Dzięĸi.Będę po 20.
<slawek72> Dzięki jeszcze raz.
<slawek72> Miłego wieczorku:)
<maciej_> witam
 * KiFka re
<Quintasan> cześć
<kklimonda> hej
<Kwpolska> znajde tu jakiegos znawce css-a?
<EsmD^^> Kwpolska: cs source czy CSS "jezyk"? :P
<Kwpolska> EsmD^^: ten co webmajsterzy umieja
<EsmD^^> kiedys lizalem troche tego ale juz zapomnialem :/
<Kwpolska> EsmD^^: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1933476/website.gif
<Kwpolska> mozna takie cos zrobic bez iframe?
<EsmD^^> tzn z paskiem przewijania?
<EsmD^^> Kwpolska:
<Kwpolska> EsmD^^: ta
<Kwpolska> EsmD^^: chodzi o to, zeby header i footer zawsze byly widoczne
<EsmD^^> co do tych ramek header i footer teog na oczy nie widzialem nigdy (bo lizalem css dla wlasnych potrzeb, tj edytowlem sobie np. xoopsa), ale z tym przewijaniem daloby rade
<EsmD^^> ale pewnie tez by sie dalo
<EsmD^^> np. w javie :D
<EsmD^^> ...albo php/html 5
<bt4> bry
<amdrozd> Kwpolska: można, trochę AJAXa, i DIVy z ustawioną pozycją :)
<Kwpolska> amdrozd: ajax sux. a jak ustawic divy?
<EsmD^^> Kwpolska: sprawdz czy ci dziala
<EsmD^^> http://wklej.org/id/417039/
<Kwpolska> EsmD^^: nie.
<Kwpolska> jak z palca wklepie height: 200px to dobrze, ale na procentach nie
<EsmD^^> a mi dziala
<EsmD^^> "blah" to sa header i footer czy jakos tak ;P
<amdrozd> Kwpolska: http://www.netbulge.com/index.php?action=read&click=open&article=1118302569
<pilot1123> hej
<pilot1123> mam problem z montowaniem pendrive
<EsmD^^> yoł
<pilot1123> na swiezym 10.4
<pilot1123> pod lsusb widzi go
<Kwpolska> amdrozd: EsmD^^: thx. #css mi pomoglo
<amdrozd> pilot1123: na innym kompie możesz zamontować? Jaki system plików?
<pilot1123> na innym tak
<Kwpolska> pilot1123: postaw 10.10 lub inne distro [solved]
<amdrozd> Kwpolska: Można i tak :)
<pilot1123> jeden chyba fat
<pilot1123> http://wklej.org/id/417046/
<pilot1123> Kwpolska: pol dnia konfigurowalem, wyglada na jakas glupia rzecz
<amdrozd> pilot1123: wynik polecenia: 'id'
<Kwpolska> pilot1123: podmontuj z palca, wklep w terminalu: sudo mkdir /media/pendrive; mount /dev/sdb1 /media/pendrive
<pilot1123> grupy=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),105(lpadmin),119(admin),122(sambashare),
<Kwpolska> pilot1123: probowales podmontowac z palca?
<pilot1123> z palca dziala
<amdrozd> dobra, zajmijcie się nim ;)
<pilot1123> za automontowanie odpowiada hal?
<Kwpolska> pilot1123: sudo apt-get install hal
<Kwpolska> pilot1123: kiedys tak, dzisiaj moze nie, postaw hala, bo ubu nie ma
<pilot1123> jest hal
<pilot1123> nie trzeba czegos zaladowac do jadra/odpalic daemona?
<Enlik> Czym probujesz go zamontować, żee nie działa? Jaki jest komunikat?
<pilot1123> chodi mi o automount
<pilot1123> reczny dziala
<Enlik> GNOME?
<pilot1123> tak
<Enlik> Nie ma na liście dysków w nautilusie po boku?
<pilot1123> kolezanka mowi, ze przed updatem dzialalo
<pilot1123> nie ma
<Enlik> Czyli problem dotyczy nie tylko automonotowania... bad
<pilot1123> tzn?
<pilot1123> powinno widziec jak jest wlozony?\
<pilot1123> co za to odpowiada?
<Enlik> No nie jest jakby wykrywany przez Nautilusa... tak, powinno, powinien być z boku
<Enlik> http://i.imgur.com/IZXdL.png o coś jak tu.
<Enlik> (Swoją drogą nie wiem czemu ten idiota mi pendrive'a orze)
<pilot1123> hah po resecie zadzialal
<pilot1123> niczego nie zmienialem, dziwne
<pilot1123> nvm, solved, dzieki za pomoc
<pilot1123> Enlik: wiem jak t wyglada, uzywam linuksa od 5 lat;p
<Enlik> :)
<Nerihsa> a kysz!@
<szahid> to do mnie? xD
<Kwpolska> Enlik: ustaw sobie labele na dyski
<Enlik> A po co...
<Enlik> Przy okazji, też tak macie, ze jak podłączycie pendrive'a, to aż do zamontowania i odmontowania w Nautilusie coś go czyta (zakładam), bo świeci się dioda?
<Kwpolska> Enlik: wirus sie kopiuje
<Enlik> Wirus? E, myślałem, że tylko robak
<EsmD^^> czzby syndrom "za duzo porno"? :D
<Enlik> Tak, w końcu na coś musi być ta potężna partycja koło 600 MB
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: seen fudet
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: fudet was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 27 weeks, 6 days, 7 hours, 43 minutes, and 43 seconds ago: <fudet> ale to wszystko na flashu ta?
<jacekowski> ktos go zna/wie gdzie mieszka/cokolwiek
<lisu> nope
<BlessJah> `seen webnull
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: webnull was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 week, 1 day, 0 hours, 10 minutes, and 51 seconds ago: <webnull> Witam
<fudet> stypa, jak zawsze
<sabayonuser> ktory pakiet jest odpowiedzialny za wszystkie ikony i backgroundy?
<TheNumb> sabayonuser: w sensie?
<sabayonuser> po update wyewalilo mi ikony wszytkich programow we wszystkich srodowiskach graficznych tapety, backgroundy  w gdm
<sabayonuser> gdm*
<TheNumb> So sad :(
<TheNumb> sabayonuser: niestety tutaj chyba nikt nie ma sabayona.
<sabayonuser> ale pakiet powinien  sie tak samo  w innych distro nazywac
<TheNumb> sabayonuser: doprawdy?
<TheNumb> Nie wydaje mi się.
<sabayonuser> TheNumb: a co ty masz za distro?
<TheNumb> mingw32-gcc to w Archu crosscompiler mingw, w gentoo tego nie masz, bo stawiasz przez crossdev, a w ubuntu to jest po prostu mingw32.
<TheNumb> sabayonuser: Arch Linux.
<sabayonuser> uhmmm
<sabayonuser> a korzystal ktos z linux minta?
<EsmD> sabayonuser: TheNumb prawde rzecze
<EsmD> sabayonuser: ja
<TheNumb> sabayonuser: gówno zawinięte w sreberko, to dalej gówno.
<sabayonuser> to ja juz nie wiem co ja mam zainstalowac
<sabayonuser> co nie zainstaluje to sa jakies problemy
<TheNumb> sabayonuser: sabayon to trochę strzelanie sobie w stopę. Dwa mieszacze pakietów w systemie mogą namieszać.
<TheNumb> Bo masz emerge i to coś do binarnych pakietów.
<Enlik> Emerge można nie używać - mieszanie jest niepolecane dla początkujących.
<sabayonuser> TheNumb: powiedz mi  jakie distro nie ejst zasobozerne ale jest latwe i bezproblemowe
<TheNumb> sabayonuser: takie, które Ci się podoba.
<julek> pewnie debian
<TheNumb> sabayonuser: najprościej jest wypróbować wszystkie *wieksze* distra.
<sabayonuser> mialem debiana
<julek> latwy dla newbie
<sabayonuser> przez 4 dni zmienialem rodzielczosc
<TheNumb> Bo w nich nie ma problemów ze wsparciem.
<julek> sabayonuser: to crux;)
<EsmD> sabayonuser: ja uzywam distro o nazwie Windows XP i nie mam zadnych problemow :D
<Caemyr> sabayonuser: pieprzysz
<TheNumb> EsmD: XP < Win 7.
<Caemyr> i to zdrowo
<TheNumb> Głównie za sprawą enhanced network stack, nie wiem jak to na Polski przetłumaczyć.
<Caemyr> z linuksem mialem stycznosc tylko w postaci debiana i jakos nie mialem z tym problemu
<EsmD> TheNumb: slyszalem ze win 7 potrafi byc wysoce pamiecizerny
<sabayonuser> jakbym chcial  windowsa to bym sobie go zainstalowal chyba
<Caemyr> TheNumb: NDIS 6.x
<TheNumb> Ogółnie wygląda to tak, że lepiej się sprawuje w sieci.
<Caemyr> ale to juz jest od Visty
<Caemyr> EsmD: ma mniejsze wymagania niz vista
<TheNumb> EsmD: Może i wpiernicza pamięć, ale umie nią lepiej zarządzać. Te mechanizmy były już w Viście, tylko w 7 trochę je poprawili.
<TheNumb> No i w XP są błędy, których Microsoft nie ma zamiaru już poprawiać.
<Caemyr> nie tyle wpiernicza co po prostu nie marnuje jej
<EsmD> co nie zmienia faktu ze windows xp na komputerach ponizej 4gb ramu ciagle wymiata :>
<Caemyr> po prostu nadmiarowa pamiec idzie na system cache
<julek> TheNumb: bo 7 powinien byc service packiem do visty;)
<Caemyr> EsmD: niekoniecznie
<Caemyr> julek: nie
<TheNumb> EsmD: oj, byś się zdziwił. Miałem Windowsa 7 na *tym* laptopie. 1 GB ram DDR2.
<TheNumb> Chodził jak marzenie.
<Caemyr> bo tak samo moznaby powiedziec ze XP pownien byc service packiem do 2000
<Caemyr> ja odpalalem se7en na bartonie 2500+ z 1GB ddr1
<Caemyr> i nie bylo problemow
 * KiFka re
<Caemyr> wb
<Enlik> A coś większego poza samym systemem?
<Enlik> Eclipse + Fx + OOo?
<Caemyr> office 2003
<Caemyr> tam byla stara grafa
<Enlik> Tyle? E, cóż
<Caemyr> wiec chodzilo bez sterownikow do niej
<Caemyr> tak
<EsmD> ale mi chodzi o to ze lepsza wydajnosc w grach ma winxp, bo mozna tego staruszka uruchomic nawet na 233mhz, i naprawde malo ramu ciagnie
<Enlik> Ciekawe ile efektywnie wolnego RAM-u zostaje z 1 GB
<Caemyr> bo odpalalem testowo
<Caemyr> 500-600 mb
<jacekowski> Enlik: a co to ma do rzeczy?
<Caemyr> z tego co pamietam
<jacekowski> EsmD: a co to ma do rzeczy*
<Caemyr> EsmD: ale z drugiej strony xp jest o wiele mniej stabilny
<Caemyr> niz vista/se7en
<jacekowski> ale wy pier***
<jacekowski> ja na zadnym nie widzialem bluescreena od dawna
<Caemyr> w xp blad sterownika grafiki to bugcheck
<Enlik> Jeśli 500-600, to nie tak najgorzej nawet, ale z 2 GB by sie przydaly do tego sysa
<Caemyr> od razu
<TheNumb> EsmD: No, w CS:Source miałem te 40 fps więcej, ale to pewnie z tego powodu że miałem na niego starsza sterowniki niż te na Win 7 ;)
<EsmD> Caemyr: zdefiniuj stabilnosc
<EsmD> to zalezy od uzytkowania
<Caemyr> w viscie i pozniejszych wywali ci sie aplikacja
<Caemyr> EsmD: bardziej odporny na bledy sterownikow
<EsmD> jeden system na to jest odporny drugi na tamto...
<Enlik> Caemyr: sterownik sie przeladuje czy do trybu vesa przejdzie?
<Caemyr> przeladuje sie
<julek> jacekowski: zgadza sie, ale i win 98 nie mial tak wielu bluescreenow (pomijajac wyciagniecie uzywanej wlasni plyty/dyskietki);)
<Caemyr> zresetuje sie
<Caemyr> dokladniej
<jacekowski> julek: to nie byl bluescreen
<Enlik> julek: albo instalacja sterownika Kingstona do penka ;]
<julek> jacekowski: prawda jest taka, ze windows sam z siebie potrafi sie zasyfic
<jacekowski> julek: nie prawda
<julek> jacekowski: prawie byl;)
<Caemyr> julek: nie, trzeba mu pomoc
<jacekowski> julek: to byla informacja i zapytanie co zrobic
<TheNumb> Ja pamiętam jak na 98 instalowałem sterowniki do pendrive z dyskietki...
<TheNumb> Ale to był szpan, pendrive 256 MB!
<Caemyr> nawet nie wiem czy kebugcheck nie jest wlasciwy dla NT
<Caemyr> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ff551948(VS.85).aspx
<julek> jacekowski: a odnosnie zasyfienia - jesli po prostu wlaczasz windowsa przez pare miesiecy, a po starcie np. ie, albo pasjansa i tyle, to i tak masz pare GB syfu
<Caemyr> hrh
<julek> ktore samo sie nie czysci
<Caemyr> julek: jakiego syfu?
<Caemyr> Version: Available in Windows 2000 and later versions of Windows.
<Caemyr> w 9x nie bylo bsod
<Caemyr> tylko cos innego
<julek> Caemyr: no wlasnie, jakiego? bo nic nie kopiuje na systemowa partycje, a miejsca coraz mniej...
<Caemyr> aktualizacje
<julek> Caemyr: no to fail;)
<Caemyr> program ktorye instalowales
<julek> Caemyr: bo nie mam w windowsie sieci;)
<Caemyr> programy*
<Caemyr> lol
<Caemyr> i nic na nim nie instalowales
<Caemyr> cuda normalnie:P
<julek> Caemyr: tak, cuda:)
<julek> mam jakis trial office
<Caemyr> julek: cudow nie ma
<julek> ktory czasem odpalam
<Caemyr> a miejsce samo nie znika
<TheNumb> Qrv, piszcie mniej, bo nie nadążąm z zaglądaniem tutaj...
<Caemyr> nic waznego TheNumb
<julek> Caemyr: znika i nie pisz bzdur:)
<Caemyr> julek: nie
<Caemyr> samo nie
<julek> akurat windows potrafi sobie zagospodarowac miejsce
<Caemyr> bzdury
<Caemyr> sprawdz dokladnie
<Caemyr> na co to miejsce poszlo
<TheNumb> Windows umie, ale programiści klepiący beznadziejne programy na Windowsa, nie.
<Caemyr> rzeczywistosc okaze sie bardzo prozaiczna
<Caemyr> a to zainstalowalismy duperele
<TheNumb> Chociaż przypadłość Visty/7 to rosnący folder WinSxs czy jakoś tak
<Caemyr> a to cos recznie usuwalismy i zostaly syfy
<Caemyr> a wiesz po co to jest?
<TheNumb> Caemyr: ja?
<Caemyr> SxS to side-by-side assemblies
<Caemyr> inaczej mowiac rozne wersje bibliotek do aplikacji
<julek> Caemyr: gadasz bzdury, windows sam z siebie (niby indeksujac costam, zapisujac cache jakiestam...) potrafi zapelnic przy jednym uruchomieniu kilkaset mb
<Caemyr> zwykle crt, atl, mfc
<TheNumb> Wiem tyle, że można wywlić stare wersje tych folderów i tyle.
<Caemyr> julek: oczywiscie:P
<julek> Caemyr: i nie pieprz bzdur:)
<Caemyr> TheNumb: nie radze
<Caemyr> TheNumb: dll typu mfc42, msvcrtx0
<Caemyr> w wersjach odpowiednich dla twoich aplikacji
<TheNumb> Caemyr: robiłem czystkę i wszystko działało.
<Caemyr> jak cos stamtad wywalisz to nagle moze okazac sie ze cos przestanie dzialac
<TheNumb> Caemyr: teraz mnie to już nie dotyczy, mam tylko Windowsa XP na VirtualBoxie ;)
<julek> Caemyr: to wspaniale zabezpieczenia windowsa... cos wywalasz i nie dziala;)
<TheNumb> Żeby było czym iPoda synchronizować x_X
<Caemyr> albo okaze sie ze wywaliles wersje dll z poprawionym jakims bledem, wiec aplikacja bedzie uzywac dziurawej wersji dlla
<TheNumb> julek: rm -rf /*
<TheNumb> Na to samo wyjdzie
<julek> pani jadzia kupuje pierwszy komputer i niechcacy cos wywala...
<TheNumb> Albo rm -rf /usr/lib*
<julek> TheNumb: tu trzeba haslo roota;)
<julek> wiec nie to samo:)
<julek> a tam pani jadzia moze zrobic co chce:)
<Caemyr> julek: rozumiem ze jak na linuksie wywalisz biblioteke dla okreslonej aplikacji
<TheNumb> julek: na to samo wychodzi, 3/4 użytkowników windowsa pracuje na koncie z prawami administratora.
<Caemyr> to aplikacja nadal dziala?
<TheNumb> Więc warunek jest spełniony.
<Caemyr> co za genialne porownanie
<julek> Caemyr: normalny uzytkownik nie wywali biblioteki:)
<Caemyr> julek: na windowsie tez nie
<TheNumb> julek: no to jestem nienormalny.
<TheNumb> O, nienormalny x 2.
<Caemyr> z sxs przynajmniej
<julek> Caemyr: smieszy mnie twoja argumentacja;)
<TheNumb> x3
<Caemyr> julek: posluchaj wlasnej
<Caemyr> normalny user ma tam read/execute
<Caemyr> wiec nie wywali
<TheNumb> julek: gówno wiesz, Caemyr++
<Caemyr> co wlasnie sprawdzilem
<julek> TheNumb: pierdolisz niestety...;)
<TheNumb> julek: my mówimy o NT 6.0, nie NT 5.1
<julek> Caemyr: w linuksie normalny user nie moze wywalic /*
<julek> w windowsie ten "normalny" nie ma problemu
<TheNumb> W NT 6.0 wprowadzili coś w rodzaju chmodów w Linuxie.
<Caemyr> julek: mowie o bibliotekach
<Caemyr> w sxs
<TheNumb> julek: qrrrrvvv. Ale mam ochotę Ci przywalić!
<Caemyr> TheNumb: w xp tez nie wywali
<Caemyr> chyba ze admin
<julek> TheNumb: musisz miec ciezkie zycie, jesli nie panujesz nad soba;)
<TheNumb> Caemyr: no tak, w XP i tak większość użyszkodników działa na koncie Administratora ;)
<Caemyr> tak
<Caemyr> julek: nie dziw sie, ignorancja po prostu irytuje ludzi
<Caemyr> szczegolnie uparta ignorancja
<julek> Caemyr: wiec pani jadzia, ktora wlasnie usiadla do nowego komputera nie moze wywalic waznych, systemowych plikow?:)
<TheNumb> julek: na vista/7 nie.
<Caemyr> julek: w xp z normalnego usera tez nie
<julek> Caemyr: ty jestes ignorantem, jesli mowisz, ze kazdy user moze sobie zrobic rm -rf /*
<Caemyr> w 2k tak samo
<TheNumb> Caemyr: nie mam doświadczenia, to się nie odzywam ;)
<Caemyr> julek: zacytuj mnie prosze
<Caemyr> gdzie to mowie
<julek> Caemyr: pierdolisz bzdury...
<Caemyr> zacytuj mnie
<Caemyr> zamiast klamac na temat tego co mowie
<julek> jestes debilem?
<TheNumb> julek: ja napisałem żebyś zrobił rm -rf /*
<Caemyr> a wiec nie jestes w stanie zacytowac moich slow?
<TheNumb> Jako root do kurwy nędzy!
<TheNumb> A nie jako user.
<TheNumb> Mea culpa Administratorzy. Musiałem...
<julek> Caemyr: 22:06    TheNumb ) julek: rm -rf /* (przepraszam... ale w sumie sie popieracie i nie widze roznicy)
<Caemyr> julek: jestes ignorantem
<Caemyr> nie pracujesz na systemach NT w ogole
<julek> Caemyr: nie jestem, do rm -rf /* trzeba roota
<Caemyr> odpalasz sobie XP od czasu do czasu i wydaje ci sie ze jestes znawca
<Caemyr> a czy ja wspominam o rm -rf?
<julek> Caemyr: wcale mi sie nie wydaje:)
<Caemyr> szkoda gadac
<TheNumb> Caemyr: julek ma certyfikaty cztery.
<Caemyr> za malo widac
<TheNumb> Z Holyłudu!
<TheNumb> julek: Do you wanna be a tap madl?
<julek> TheNumb, Caemyr: z fanatykami nie gadam
<Caemyr> fanatytkami:P
<TheNumb> julek: nie jestem fanatykiem. Po prostu nie dajesz szans naprostować swoich częściowo błędnych przekonań.
<Caemyr> [22:06:39] <julek> Caemyr: to wspaniale zabezpieczenia windowsa... cos wywalasz i nie dziala;)
<julek> TheNumb: a ty to w ogole jestes debilem, jesli uwazasz, ze kazdy user moze usunac /* ;)
<Caemyr> [22:03:15] <julek> akurat windows potrafi sobie zagospodarowac miejsce
<TheNumb> julek: nie napisałem czegoś takiego. Czytaj ze zrozumieniem. Wyciągasz błędne wnioski.
<Caemyr> [22:04:57] <julek> Caemyr: gadasz bzdury, windows sam z siebie (niby indeksujac costam, zapisujac cache jakiestam...) potrafi zapelnic przy jednym uruchomieniu kilkaset mb
<Caemyr> oto twoja wiedza ekspercie
<julek> TheNumb: napisales i sie nie wykrecaj
<Caemyr> nic dodac, nic ujac
<Caemyr> poza tym jestes zwyklym chamem
<julek> Caemyr: roznica polega na tym, ze ja nie uwazam sie za eksperta
<Caemyr> wyzywajac ludzi z ktorymi sie nie zgadzasz
<julek> Caemyr: a ty owszem...
<Caemyr> wybacz nie ekspertem,
<TheNumb> julek: napisałem: rm -rf /*, potem dodałem: pod warunkiem, że jesteś rootem, tak samo jak w windowsie na koncie z prawami *ADMINISTRATORA*!
<Caemyr> znawca
<julek> Caemyr: wy zaczeliscie mnie wyzywac od ignorantow:)
<Caemyr> julek: widzisz roznice miedzy ignorantem a debilem?
<TheNumb> julek: bo nim jesteś. Ja w niektórych aspektach Windowsa też.
<Caemyr> czy w domu nie nauczyli?
<julek> TheNumb: czyli jesli pani jadzia kupuje ten komputer?
<julek> bo w linuksie nie moze
<TheNumb> julek: odpipaj się od Pani Jadzi, ok?
<jacekowski> julek: indeksowanie jest wylaczone domyslnie
<julek> TheNumb: wiekszosc uzytkownikow windowsa nie ma pojecia co robi
<Caemyr> jacekowski: zalezy od systemu
<Caemyr> julek: a to zaden argument
<jacekowski> Caemyr: w windowsie
<jacekowski> Caemyr: xp
<TheNumb> julek: z czego to wnioskujesz? Dawaj wyniki badań, ankiet.
<Caemyr> a ok
<TheNumb> Vista/7 ma włączone indeksowanie.
<Caemyr> serwerowe maja wylaczone domyslnie
<Caemyr> 2000 i 2003 przynajmniej
<TheNumb> Które zręsztą zawsze wyłączałem ;)
<TheNumb> zresztą*
<julek> TheNumb: jednak jestes niestety debilem. zawraz pewnie zaczniesz lapac za slowka, wystykac literowki... to typowe dla ludzi twojego pokroju:)
<Caemyr> julek: nie wyzywaj ludzi
<Caemyr> tylko dlatego ze sie z nimi nie zgadzasz
<Caemyr> bo to po prostu przykre
<TheNumb> julek: nie wyzywaj. Brakuje Ci argumentów po prostu.
<julek> Caemyr: o tym napisalem wczesniej
<jacekowski> o czym wy pierdolicie?
<jacekowski> bo ja nie lapie
<TheNumb> Ja podaję, według mnie argumenty które są w stanie jakoś poprzeć moje zdanie.
<Caemyr> szkoda gadac
<Caemyr> ide bo jutro do pracy
<Caemyr> pap
<julek> Caemyr: dlatego moge rozmawiac z ludzmi na poziomie, a nie fanatykami i szowinistami
<TheNumb> Niestety ty rzucasz faktami wyssanymi z dużego palca u nogi.
<TheNumb> julek: zapraszam na skype, zrobimy sobie konferencję.
<TheNumb> Wymienimy poglądy i już.
<julek> TheNumb: zacytuj mi jeden fakt, ktory napisales
<jacekowski> cicho
<jacekowski> bo obu zdosuje
<julek> TheNumb: bo narazie to piszesz tylko "nie, bo nie:
<jacekowski> i sie skonczy dzien dziecka
<TheNumb> julek: nie napisałem, że rzucam fakty.
<Enlik> Fajnie sie was czyta czekajac, az mi sie cos w systemie przemieli. jacekowski++
<TheNumb> Dobra, ja idę spać.
<julek> TheNumb: uwazasz swoje wypowiedzi za wartosciowe
<swistak35> Enlik: no nie? : D
<TheNumb> Nie mam ochoty na dalszą dyskusję.
<TheNumb> julek: nie ma to jak sobie zatrollować, co nie?
<TheNumb> Food for thought.
<julek> TheNumb: bo nie masz co powiedziec, spadaj wiec, zegnamy:)
 * TheNumb detaches
<julek> TheNumb: ja nie trolluje:)
<julek> napisalem tylko, ze kupujac komputer i odpalajac system mozesz sobie wywalic co chcesz, a to juz zagrozenie
<julek> (i to jest akurat prawda)
<lisu> re
<lisu> julek: nie pij tyle
<julek> lisu: heh...
<julek> lisu: wiec ty tez uwazasz, ze windows jest bezpieczniejszy...
<lisu> julek: przeczytalem 2-3 ostatnie wiadomosci ;)
<slawek72> Witam ponownie szanowne towarzystwo:)
<lisu> julek: windows ssie, ale ciesze sie, ze jest, bo przynajmniej mam robote, sluchaj... jakby tak wszedzie unixa jakiego, to informatyk byłby potrzebny tylko do ... ustawiania tego, a nie do naprawiania, co chwile cos nowego by ludzie chcieli, a tak to w kółko macieju, reinstall, instalka programów, wpisywanie kluczy .... ot takie g...wna
<slawek72> Nie mogę odpalić kamerki internetowej: creative labs inc vf - 0040
<lisu> slawek72: witaj, lsusb zapodaj
<shym> czesc
<shym> mam problem z Progress Quest
<shym> nie chce sie zainstalowac : /
<lisu> shym: współczujemy
<shym> nie pomozecie mi ; / ?
<slawek72> Lisu a co to jest lsusb?
<lisu> shym: tego nikt nie napisał.
<slawek72> W root to wpisać?
<qermit> slawek72: tak
<slawek72> Ok.
<lisu> slawek72: polecenie terminala, tudzież konsoli, jak kto woli.
<slawek72> Tak, tak Lisu rozumiem:)
<shym> a wiec pomozecie mi ? wyskakuje mi ze instalacja wymaga pobrania nieuwierzetelnionych pakietow ; / i nie wiem co z tym zrobic
<lisu> shym: pobrać i uwierzytelnić pakiety? ... ?
<shym> ale jak i gdzie i jakie ?
<shym> jedyne jakie info dostaje to to ze sa potrzebne ; /
<slawek72> lisu to mi pokazuje w root:  http://wklej.org/id/417235/
<lisu> slawek72: jaki to model kamerki?
<slawek72> Już podaję:)
<karmel> czesc
<slawek72> Witaj karmel:)
<shym> http://img.pokazywarka.pl/images/344874/828862/screen.jpg
<julek> lisu: mi wlasnie chodzilo o to, ze najwiekszym zagrozeniem windowsa jest user... kupi taki komputer, wlaczy i zaraz cos popsuje, poinstaluje syf...
<shym> kto mi pomoze z tym bledem ? ; / dopiero zainstalowalem ubuntu
<julek> lisu: a w takim linuksie to wlasciwie nie ma jak zepsuc
<shym> http://img.pokazywarka.pl/bigImages/344874/842117.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJSLBNACOS3UTO6HA&Signature=5xqTlIdCiIdeyFOep2j0h%2BobAHc%3D&Expires=1289599200
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2vbstdr> (at img.pokazywarka.pl)
<slawek72> lisu to model mojej kamerki: Creative labs inc vf - 0040
<julek> lisu: i o to byla cala awantura (bo jestem ignorantem i nie znam sie na uprawnieniach jakichstam...)
<shym> sorry :d
<lisu> julek: ameryki nie odkryłeś, zgadzam się, ale wiesz, jak tu przekonać panią "krysię", ze wygląd ikonki, do której sie przyzwyczaiła od 10 lat nie ma znaczenia
<tomm_> czesc, szukam menadżera drukowania w ubuntu - coś jak podglada obrazow i faksow w windows
<tomm_> ze se zaznaczam wszystkie jpg i leci...
<lisu> tomm_: nei znajdziesz
<lisu> tomm_: poinstaluj gthumb, ma coś takiego w sobie
<shym> kto mi pomoze z tym bledem http://tinyurl.com/2vbstdr dopiero zainstalowalem ubuntu i nie wiem kompletnie o co chodzi
<tomm_> nie ma czegos takiego ?
<julek> lisu: mi nie chodzilo o przestawianie ludzi na linuksa, wlasciwie mam to gdzies;)
<karmel> ale tu ruch dzisiaj
<julek> lisu: nie zgadzam sie po prostu z tym, ze linux jest tak samo zagrozony, bo w koncu mozna "rm -rf /*";)
<lisu> shym: weź sobie poinstaluj tego questa czy cos tam z synaptica, bo centrum niekiedy ssie
<tomm_> lisu mam gthumb
<tomm_> i do dupy jest
<tomm_> do dupy
<shym> a co to synaptic ? ; /
<lisu> tomm_: wiem, dlatego tez uzywam shotwell, wczesniej f-spot
<tomm_> lisu jest cos takiego
<tomm_> jak podglada obrazow
<tomm_> ze mi rozciaga na maxa
<tomm_> jpg
<lisu> a w zasadzie nie uzywam, bo wyje*em to w kosmos
<slawek72> synaptic to menedżer pakietów
<tomm_> ?
<tomm_> i drukuje
<tomm_> bo sie wkurwiam
<slawek72> shym
<tomm_> do chuja mam 200 jpg
<tomm_> do wydrukowania
<tomm_> nie chce mi sie kazdego ustawiac
<shym> slawek72 tak ?
<tomm_> kurwa
<slawek72> shym synaptic to menedżer pakietów
<shym> przez apt-get go moge pobrac ?
<slawek72> Jest w ubuntu
<lisu> tomm_: gthumb potrafi druknąć i milion piecset dwa dzewiecset
<tomm_> shym masz go pewnie
<tomm_> od ubuntu
<lisu> tomm_: kliknij 2 razy na fote
<slawek72> shym masz go już.
<lisu> naduś enter
<shym> jak go wlaczyc
<tomm_> lisu ale do ch wafla
<tomm_> nie da sie rozciagnac
<tomm_> jedno zdjecie na cala strone
<shym> ok mam
<tomm_> pozatym nie dziala mi drukarka
<tomm_> lexmark 640
<tomm_> laserowka
<lisu> tomm_: pozniej zaznacz wszystko, poźniej posutawiaj druk i wio
<lisu> ja mam 2 lexmarki, oba dzialają pod ubuntu/debian, tylko kufa tuszy brak
<shym> slawek72 sorry ze mecze ale nie moge znalezc tego pq tam : /
<lisu> dobra spadam bo jutro do roboty kufa
<lisu> nara
<slawek72> I poszedł.
<shym> ok nvm mam :D Dzieki za pomoc 1 ^^
<slawek72> Nie pomógł mi z kamerką.
<tomm_> po pierwsze w tym jebanym programie
<tomm_> nie umie ustawic jeden jpg na strone
<tomm_> bez sensu
<slawek72> shym po to tu jesteśmy, żeby pomóc sobie nawzajem:)
<shym> a pomozecie w programowaniu w javie ? :D
<slawek72> Pomoże mi ktoś ? Pisałem wyżej, że mam problem z kamerką.
<karmel> heh, no i wyzywa gosc na program przez to ze sam glupi
<karmel> a w pascalu :PP
<slawek72> karmel pomożesz mi?
<shym> dobta ja lece ; D
<karmel> ja juz nie jestem w stanie
<julek> slawek72: nie "nawzajem";)
<slawek72> julek jesteś?
<julek> bo jak narazie to oczekujesz, ze ci cos poustawiamy, a sam nie probowales nawet szukac w internecie...
<julek> slawek72: bede, jesli przyjdziesz z konkretami;)
<slawek72> Ok.
 * karmel ma dosc pascala
<slawek72> julek szukam i szukam...
<lotharek> re
<lotharek> uzywa ktos moze pidgina?
<lotharek> troche glupieje u mnie -_-
<slawek72> re
<slawek72> Ja nie używam.
<slawek72> Używam kadu. I u mnie jest ok.
<slawek72> lotharek znasz się troszkę na linuxie?
<barnex> kadu obsługuje już jabbera?
<qermit> barnex: ponoć tak
<qermit> tylko to jest zaprzeczeniem całej filozofii
<slawek72> barnex i qermit pomożecie mi?
<qermit> slawek72: w czym
<slawek72> Poszukuję sterowników do kamerki:  Creatives labs inc vf - 0040
<qermit> uvc?
<slawek72> Creatives labs inc vf - 0040
<qermit> slawek72: a jakie ma vendorid i productid?
<slawek72> a gdzie to pisze?
<qermit> slawek72: lsusb
<slawek72> http://wklej.org/id/417235/
<slawek72> Popatrz
<qermit> http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html
<slawek72> Ulala
<qermit> gspca
<qermit> http://mxhaard.free.fr/
<qermit> http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<slawek72> A jak pobrać?
#ubuntu-pl 2010-11-12
<slawek72> Pomożecie?
<slawek72> Hej janek ;]
<EM64T> Czesc. moge prosic link do deb z najnowszym kernelem (z merkata albo lucid)
<EM64T> albo nie wazne, skompiluje sobie :)
<EM64T> cu
<Krasus> Witam
<TheNumb> Re.
<TheNumb> EsmD: ohai
<EsmD> yo
<kklimonda> ech
<EsmD> O.o
<EsmD> to moze ja stad wyjde zanim bana zarobie za swoj internet ;]
<sabayonuser> Czesc
<Mat_Matan> bry
<kklimonda> Quintasan: napraw ten internet :P
<karmel> lol
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> wtf
<kklimonda> mnie się pytasz? ja tu tylko kopię ;)
<Quintasan> pieprzony quassel
<Quintasan> zapomniałem serwera wyłączyć
<kklimonda> powiedz jak naprawisz to cię odbanuję
<Kwpolska> Quintasan: nie uzywaj quassela
<szahid> W koncu mam  distro dla siebie! ;-)
<Quintasan> kklimonda: fix'd
<Quintasan> Kwpolska: czemu mam nie używać?
<Kwpolska> Quintasan: bo jest na kde
<Kwpolska> szahid: jakie, arch?
<Quintasan> Kwpolska: Weź wyłącz komputer najlepiej, gnomiarzu
<szahid> Kwpolska, fedora xD
<szahid> Quintasan, co ci sie w gnome niepodoba?
<Kwpolska> szahid: uzywale. ale przestalem. bo nie wkurzala. Teraz mam archa i jestrem z niego dumny.
<Kwpolska> clyde sponsoruje literowki
<szahid> Kwpolska, ja z archem nie dam rady ;-)
<Kwpolska> szahid: dasz
<szahid> nad slackiem myslalem ale ostatecznie fedorke wybralem
<szahid> Kwpolska, jak ja w debianie 3 dni zmienialem  rozdzielczosc? ;-D
<Kwpolska> szahid: debian sux, arch nie, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners%27_Guide i https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Official_Arch_Linux_Install_Guide
<szahid> jak mnie fedora wkurzy to archa instalne ;p
<Kwpolska> szahid: postaw teraz
<szahid> Kwpolska, mógłbyś mi walnąć screena twojego desktopu ?
<Kwpolska> szahid: chetnie
<szahid> ;-)
<szahid> Pochwal się.
<Kwpolska> szahid: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1933476/screenshots/currentdesktop.png
<Quintasan> szahid: to samo co Kwpolska w KDE, czyli durne i bezpodstawne uprzedzenie
<Kwpolska> Quintasan: KDE jest dobre
<Quintasan> dodatkowo wpychanie komuś czegoś na siłę jest złym pomysłem
<Kwpolska> Quintasan: ale gnome jest bardziej Kw-friendly
<lotharek> czesc
<szahid> jak sie nazywa ta aplikacja na dole twojego desktopu?
<kklimonda> strzelam, że *dock ;)
<szahid> duzo  to zre ramu?
<Kwpolska> szahid: avant-window-navigator i nie
<Kwpolska> 12 mb
<kklimonda> ech, 12MB..
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: malo
<kklimonda> ano
<Quintasan> kklimonda: tutaj odbywa się jakikolwiek support ubuntu? :D
<szahid> nie ;-D
<Kwpolska> Quintasan: raz na ruski rok
<kklimonda> Quintasan: od 18 do 21 w drugi czwartek miesiąca
<kklimonda> Quintasan: tutaj może 4 osoby co na stałe siedzą ubuntu używają
<szahid> Kwpolska, a ten arch  ciezki jest w konfiguracji?
<Kwpolska> szahid: nie
<kklimonda> jak masz szczęście to trafisz na użytkownika debiana ;)
<Kwpolska> szahid: wystarczy poprostu sie nauczyc.
<szahid> a ja jestem multimedialny
<szahid> w ciagu 4 dni mialem 7 distro xd
<Kwpolska> szahid: wystarczy troche umiec. jak juz masz fedore to posiedz jeszcze i sie naucz
<Kwpolska> szahid: archwiki jest swietne
<szahid> no ja w sumie pierwszego linuksa mialem 8 lat temu xD
<pokrak> hmmmm kanał ubuntu a tu jakieś wynalazki rozkminiają :)
<szahid> pokrak, ja czesto uzywam tego nicku.
<Kwpolska> pokrak: jak juz kklimonda powiedzial, z 4 osoby tu maja ubu
<szahid> Kwpolska, slacka mialem, gentoo ale koles co mnie wrowadzal  mowil ze najgorszy jest arch(znaczy najbardziej skomplikowany)
<pokrak> teraz to zabawa a nie linux :)
<szahid> ubuntu  zaczal sie syfiasty  robic
<pokrak> debian rulez :P
<Kwpolska> szahid: glupoty pieprzyl
<szahid> a daj spokoj
<pokrak> heh jak trza było całą konf z palca robic teraz klik klak i samo sie robi
<szahid> Kwpolska, instalator pewno ten sam co  w slacku
<Kwpolska> szahid: arch jest prostszy niz slack i gentoo. jak umiesz slacka i gentoo na pewno sie odnajdziesz w archu. i nie ten sam instalator
<pokrak> heh redhatowe dystroo :/
<szahid> Kwpolska, ja slackam ialem 3 miesiace a gento  dni xD
<szahid> 2*
<Kwpolska> szahid: dosc podobny, ale sie rozni
<Kwpolska> szahid: no to sie odnajdziesz
<szahid> chodzi mi o tryb pseudograficzny
<Kwpolska> pokrak: Upstream Vendor jest niezly
<Kwpolska> szahid: pseudograficzny czyli z ncurses?
<szahid> yesp
<pokrak> centos :/
<Kwpolska> szahid: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners'_Guide i https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Official_Arch_Linux_Install_Guide - czytaj.
<szahid> Kwpolska, ale jak zainstaluje tego archa ... to obiecujesz mi powiedziec jak skonfigurowac go graficznie w taki sam sposob jak ty go skonfigurowales
<Kwpolska> szahid: pacman -S gnome xorg gnome-extra
<pokrak> wezcie sobie np pinguy badz opengeu
<szahid> a  i arcj jest pewno bez srodowiska graficznego, nie ?
<Kwpolska> szahid: bez srodowiska graficznego na dzien dobry, ale mozna latwo dostawic - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GNOME#Installation
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: ty to zmieniasz dystrybucje jak rękawiczki
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: arch mi na chwile obecna odpowiada, szczegolnie AUR
<pokrak> wezcie enlightenmentu spróbujcie
<szahid> badziew
<pokrak> a w połączeniu z compizem :) heh
<pokrak> szahid jak nie umiesz tego ustawic to badziew
<szahid> nie lubie takich bajerkow
<pokrak> ale jak uzywasz linuxa to chyba nie problem ... /
<Kwpolska> pokrak: e17? flux lepszy
<pokrak> taaaaa słodzik zamiast cukru ?? :)
<szahid> Kwpolska, po chnsku nawet jest te arch wiki a po polsku nie ma
<pokrak> wez sobie opengeu odpal z live
<Kwpolska> szahid: wiki.archlinux.pl
<pokrak> albo pinguy e17
<Kwpolska> pokrak: wolalbym juz postawic do archa, mam gnome, bazowe KDE i pare WM-ów
<szahid> ee no kozak xd
<pokrak> mogłbys
<pokrak> ale gnome podstawa
<pokrak> dla prawdziwego linuxowca
<pokrak> KDE nigdy mnie nie przekona
 * Nerihsa nie ma gnome
<pokrak> jest toporniejsze od xp`ka
<Kwpolska> pokrak: prawdziwi uniksowcy nie maja prawie wcale iksow (por stallman - zazwyczaj siedzi w tryie tekstowym, czasem idzie na jakieś lajtłajtowe iksy)
<pokrak> Kwpolska: na serwerach nie mam xow
<pokrak> a desktopa mam z xsami
<Kwpolska> pokrak: w domu tak stallman ma
<szahid> Kwpolska, ktora wejse archa sciagnac? net install?
<Kwpolska> szahid: ja mam core
<Kwpolska> bo netinstall by mi nie dzialal
<pokrak> mam teraz 5 serwerów w tym jeden z ubu 64
<Kwpolska> pokrak: bad idea
<pokrak> i 4 desktopy z ubu
<Kwpolska> szahid: core jest wiekszy, ale nie musisz miec dostepu do sieci, netinstalltego wymaga
<pokrak> Kwpolska: w czym bad ?
<Kwpolska> pokrak: ubuntu
<szahid> Kwpolska, a bylbys tak mily i podal mi bezposredni link do downloadu na 32 bity?
<pokrak> debian 64 nie chciał smigac a potrzebowałem na szybko serwer
<Kwpolska> szahid: do iso czy do torrenta?
<Kwpolska> pokrak: bylo postawic inne distro
<pokrak> i narazie nie ma problemu
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> iksy są zbędne ;)
<pokrak> Kwpolska: poza debianem i jemu podobnych nie ma innych distroo
<Kwpolska> pokrak: są. lepsze.
<Wizard> życie jest piękniejsze na czarnym terminalu
<szahid> Kwpolska,  iso ;-)
<Kwpolska> Wizard: http://richard.stallman.usesthis.com/
<pokrak> Kwpolska: testowałem wiele uwierz mi bardzo wiele distroo i nie ma lepszej
<Kwpolska> szahid: http://mirrors.kernel.org/archlinux/iso/2010.05/archlinux-2010.05-core-i686.iso
<Kwpolska> pokrak: archa testowales?
<szahid> debian jest popsuty
<pokrak> Kwpolska: a na co mie przerobiony red hat
<szahid> Kwpolska, skad ty jestes?
<Kwpolska> szahid: z polszy.
<Quintasan> >debian
<Kwpolska> pokrak: przerobiony?
<szahid> arch  to nie ejst  red hat
<Quintasan> >popsuty
<Quintasan> XDDDD
<szahid> fedora to red hat
<pokrak> nie tylko
<Wizard> lol, arch na server?!
<pokrak> a fedora to juz wogóle jakas pomyłka
<szahid> a tak BTW wystartowal ten projekt reaktywacji  auroxa?
<DaZ> miałem, polecam
<Wizard> to się nie nadaje nawet na terminal do kibla :D
<DaZ> <:
<pokrak> mam jeszcze jeden serwer z jakas fetorą i masakra
<pokrak> przekombinowana na maxa
<Wizard> freebsd se zrób, albo openbsd
<DaZ> bo kibel to bardziej newralgiczny jest
<Wizard> a nie jakieś łatane linuksy
 * Wizard hides
<DaZ> nań to tylko win2k8.
<Kwpolska> pokrak: bylo postawic Upstream Vendora albo centosa
<pokrak> nie korzystam z wynalazków
<pokrak> tylko Debian :)
<Quintasan> Oczywiście, Debian jest zepsuty, 17 lat istnienia na tonie architektur to zepsucie projektu :D
<pokrak> i ubu do zabawy jak szybko go popsuć można
<Quintasan> taki mały protip jeden
<Kwpolska> pokrak: ubu popsuli panowie z canonicala jakies dwa wydania temu
<Quintasan> Fedora z tego co wiem to swoisty poligon dla Red Hata, coś w stylu: "Dajmy geekom tonę nowinek technicznych, niech sobie popsuja komputery a my bedziemy wiedzieli czego na pewno nie dawać do Red Hata"
<pokrak> wiec w tym wlaśnie cała zabawa jak sobie go poukładać zeby było si
<Quintasan> Kwpolska: CO zepsuli?
<pokrak> 9.10 był walniete
<Kwpolska> Quintasan: wszystko.
<pokrak> ale juz 10.10 jest ok
<Kwpolska> pokrak: nie.
<Kwpolska> pokrak: 10.10 jeszcze gorsze. BLOAT.
<Quintasan> Panu Kwpolska podziękujemy za udział w dyskusji
<pokrak> ja nie widze problemu
<szahid> 10.10 to jest dpiero wysypisko smieci
<Quintasan> Brak jakichkolwiek argumentów
<pokrak> lepiej pracuje
<Quintasan> WOLOLOL
<pokrak> i na niczym mi sie nie sypło
<Kwpolska> pokrak: LOLWUT
<pokrak> nawet na archaicznym złomie ładnie mi w piwnicy wstało
<Quintasan> Jak to jest, że wszystkim działa szybciej (u mnie plymoutha moża spokojnie wyłączyć bo Xy są już załadowane) tylko ludziom z #ubuntu-pl nie
<Kwpolska> pokrak: jakieś czity masz, sprobuj zaktualizowac poprzez dist-upgrade do 11.04 jak wyjdzie
<Quintasan> Kwpolska: podaj chociaż jeden przykład bloatu w 10.10
<pokrak> jedynie na co narzekam to odtwarzanie flashów ale to juz wina samego0 flasha
<Quintasan> chociaż jeden konkretny
<pokrak> wlasnie sie zastanawiam cy tego nie zrobic
<Quintasan> chociaż jeden przykład KOMPLETNIE nieprzemyślanej decyzji ze strony canonical
<Kwpolska> Quintasan: indicator applety
<Quintasan> gdzie tu jest bloat?
<Wizard> błeh
<Kwpolska> Quintasan: nikt tego nie uzywa
<Kwpolska> Quintasan: ubuntu one music store
<Kwpolska> i cale ubu one
<pokrak> Kwpolska: przeciez nie trzeba z tego korzystac
<Quintasan> Kwpolska: indicator-applet zajmuje całe 160kb, jak to jest bloat to ja dziękuje
<pokrak> wystarczy olac badz odinstalowac
<Quintasan> Kwpolska: Ubuntu One to jest komercyjny produkt Canonicala, nikt Ci nie każe używać, odinstalowanie zajmie Ci 10 sekund
<Quintasan> pokrak: no jak można olać całe 160kb bloatware'u na płycie?
<pokrak> dobra konoiec pie prze nia kotka za pomoca młotka
<pokrak> lepiej niech ktos powie czy udało sie jakoś flasha poustawiac
<pokrak> zeby nie zjadał procka ?
<Quintasan> wololol
<Kwpolska> pokrak: lulz
<Kwpolska> Quintasan: 160kb?
<Quintasan> flash zawsze to robi
<Quintasan> http://imagebin.ca/view/U8US7Fy.html
<pokrak> tia ale redtube nie idzie oglądać :D
<Quintasan> Jakieś pytania?
<Quintasan> >Download size: 26kb
<Quintasan> "omujborze" CAŁE 26kb softu za dużo!
<Quintasan> Kwpolska: PROTIP: ostatnio changelogi zaczęli wywalać lub skracać, żeby nie zajmowały miejsca, dostaniesz jakieś 3mb więcej
<pokrak> ta przy fdd miało to znaczenie
<pokrak> :)
<Kwpolska> Quintasan: do tego jeszcze dochodza smieci do social networking
<Quintasan> No to jak nie korzystasz to wywal
<pokrak> Kwpolska: poprostu powiedz ze nie umiesz korzystac z aptitude
<Quintasan> W ogóle Kwpolska ja widzę, że ty masz jakiś problem.
<Kwpolska> pokrak: umiem. ale aptitude w nowym ubuntu nie ma.
<pokrak> i teraz google i co to aptitude
<pokrak> tia
<Quintasan> Jak Ci się distro nie podoba to nie używaj, ale też nie przyłaź tutaj i nie pieprz, że gówniane bo TOBIE się nie podoba
<Kwpolska> pokrak: wiem co to aptitude, uzywalem ubuntu
<pokrak> a myszy na marsie siedza
<Quintasan> Kwpolska: to sobie do cholery zainstaluj, albo Synaptica jak tak swoje GNOME bardzo lubisz
<pokrak> Kwpolska: to jesli nie ma to wystarczt apt-get install aptitude
<Quintasan> Ciii, aptitude to bloar
<Quintasan> bloat*
<pokrak> Kwpolska: to dziwne bo u mnie na 10.10 zarówno unstalowanym od zera jak i z upgrejdu aptitude jest
<pokrak> moze sudo nie dałeś najpierw :D
<Quintasan> kklimonda: bogowie, jak ja to uwielbiam, przychodzą ludzie na kanał supportu Ubuntu i piszą jakie to ubuntu jest do dupy
<pokrak> i nikt nie wie jco z flashem zrobic zeby redtube sie nie ciało
<pokrak> cieło
<Quintasan> pokrak: masz 64 bitowy system?
<pokrak> nie 34 bit
<Quintasan> 32 chyba
<pokrak> ale na 64 moge sprawdzic
<pokrak> jeno nie chce mi sie jej upgrejtowac
<kklimonda> Quintasan: Kwpolska tu siedzi by trolować a nie by robić support
<Quintasan> kklimonda: za trollowanie powinien być ban jak dobrze pamiętam
<Kwpolska> pokrak: odinstalowac.
<kklimonda> Quintasan: powinien, napisz do Stirlitz_
<pokrak> tia sudo aptitude remowe kwpolska
<Kwpolska> pokrak: remove*
<pokrak> tfu remove
<pokrak> :P
<kklimonda> Quintasan: ja obiecałem, że Kwpolski ruszać nie będę bo "jestem uprzedzony"
<Kwpolska> pokrak: sudo: aptitude: command not found
<pokrak> sudo apt-get install aptitude && aptitude remove kwpolska
<pokrak> dobra teraz poważnie
<pokrak> jest jakis sposob na flasha czy nie ??
<Kwpolska> pokrak: nie uda ci sie. dostaniesz blad ze roota nie masz.
<pokrak> bo obecnie youtube na komórce musze oglądać :D
<Kwpolska> sudo apt-get install aptitude; sudo aptitude remove pokrak
<pokrak> sudo ps aux | greep kwpolska
<Kwpolska> pokrak: jest. jak chcesz yt ogladac to jest player html5. dziala z 80% filmow
<Quintasan> Stirlitz_: Sugeruję, ażeby zaprowadzić tu porządek, to jest oficjalny kanał wsparcia o ile się nie mylę. Na innych kanałach od razu się kopie albo banuje, jestem zdania że choćby od faszystów i cenzorów i zabójców wolności słowa wyzywali to porządek być musi
<pokrak> sudo kill -9 12345
<Kwpolska> pokrak: sudo: greep: command not found
<pokrak> player playerem ale f;lasha wy,maga
<Kwpolska> pokrak: nie
<pokrak> i nie chodzi mi o leczenie syfa pudrem tylko o kompleksowe rozwiaza nie
<Quintasan> pokrak: krótka piłka, Twoja karta graficzna obsługuje przyśpieszanie sprzętowe odtwarzania video?
<Kwpolska> pokrak: jest player html5 ktory nie wymaga flasha, ale 20% a moze i wiecej filmow ma reklamy od partnerow i potrzebujesz do nich flasha bo panowie z yt nie potrafia dostawic reklam do playera html5
<Kwpolska> pokrak: http://www.youtube.com/html5
<pokrak> Quintasan: hmm tego to nie wiem
<Quintasan> pokrak: jaką masz tą kartę?
<pokrak> lecz problem mam zarówno na lapku jak i stacjonarkach
<szahid> Kwpolska, jest tam nardzedzie do partycjonowania?
<szahid> w tym archu?
<Kwpolska> szahid: cfdisk
<pokrak> nvidie wszakąs tam
<Quintasan> pokrak: to jest podstawowy ficzer flasha, wpieprzanie całej dostępnej mocy procesora
<Quintasan> pokrak: lspci i tam szukaj modelu
<szahid> Kwpolska, a jak odpalic instalator? trzeba komende  jakas wpisywac?
<Kwpolska> szahid: /arch/install
<Quintasan> szahid: może Gentoo sobie zainstaluje
<Quintasan> zainstaluj*
<Kwpolska> szahid: po zalogowaniu na roota
<pokrak> ati radeo 9559
<Quintasan> pokrak: to raczej nie
<pokrak> 9550
<pokrak> a na palku jakiegos intela
<Quintasan> ostatnio flash dostał wsparcie dla użwania karty graficznej, ale te modele tego nie obsługują
<pokrak> obie karty obsługują compza bez problemu
<Quintasan> Tylko Compiz a sprzętowe przyśpieszanie dekodowania video to niestety dwie różne rzeczy
<Quintasan> pokrak: a próbowałeś YT na odtwarzaczu HTML5?
<pokrak> nie zaraz lookne
<Kwpolska> Quintasan: a jak mozna sie dowiedziec czy mozna? ja mam zaznaczone okienko do wlaczania tego wsparcia, jest zaznaczone
<Kwpolska> pokrak: http://www.youtube.com/html5
<szahid> Kwpolska, sciagnelo sie ide sie pobawic
<Kwpolska> szahid: ok.
<szahid> acha
<szahid> a przy logowaniu na roota jest wymagane haslo?
<Quintasan> Kwpolska: nie wiem dokładnie, jak masz nowszą kartę graficzną to pewnie obsługuje
<Kwpolska> Quintasan: 2007
<Kwpolska> szahid: nie
<Kwpolska> szahid: wklepujesz root, enter i dostajesz informacje o tym jak wlaczyc instalator na caly terminal 80x24 i prompt
<pokrak> i co styknie ze l;kikne ze chce testowa i to wsio
<Quintasan> Kwpolska: co to jest 2007?
<pokrak> jak tak to wpierdziela procka tak samo
<Kwpolska> Quintasan: w 2007 emeryt kupiony
<pokrak> jakto co hasło na roota :P
<Kwpolska> pokrak: huh?
<Kwpolska> pokrak: jak zabootujesz z cd to dostaniesz ladne menu, wciskasz enter, ewentualnie tab i dopisujesz tryb vga, system sie chwile bootuje i dostajesz prosbe o zalogowanie. wpisujesz root, enter i /arch/setup
<Quintasan> Kwpolska: może mi model podaj
<Kwpolska> Quintasan: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Quintasan> nie wiem jak z intelem jest
<Quintasan> sprawdź w guglu
<Quintasan> Trzeba by po jakieś śniadanie wyskoczyć.
<Quintasan> kklimonda: a co z tym artykułem na czytelni co Artur miał wyprodukować?
<szahid> Kwpolska, jestes jeszcze?
<Kwpolska> szahid: co sie popsulo?
<szahid> nie nic ;-0
<szahid> notebooka odpalilem
<pokrak> nagrywarka wrr
<pokrak> sie zawiesiła nie ma jak wyłanczać nagrywarke z prądu i załanczać
<szahid> jak optymalnie podzielic dysk na / i /home? mam 160gbi
<pokrak> uzyj całego i wio
<Kwpolska> szahid: ja mam 20 na / i 56 na /home, cala reszta jest okupowana przez windowsa i inne partycje
<szahid> czyli nahome musi byc wiecej tak?
<szahid> na home *
<szahid> a na boot?
<Kwpolska> szahid: albo 100 albo wcale
<szahid> a jak jest ze swap?
<pokrak> szahid: stawiasz serwer czy zabawke
<pokrak> 2x ram
<szahid> zabawke
<Kwpolska> pokrak: za duzo zazwyczaj
<pokrak> szahid: to na h ?? w reczne partycje sie bawisz
<pokrak> uzyj całego dysku
<Kwpolska> pokrak: arch wymaga rozmiarow
<pokrak> Kwpolska: ta
<pokrak> to na smietnik z tym
<Kwpolska> szahid: ze swapem ja mam 2, ale za duzo.
<Kwpolska> pokrak: ja osobiscie wole samemu ustawiac dysk
<szahid> bo widze ze ten arch bardzo ladnie partycjonuje znaczy kreator ma bardzo fajny
<pokrak> Kwpolska: mozliwe ale do zabawy bez sensu
<pokrak> ja np nie lubie partycji
<Kwpolska> pokrak: to wymysl cos lepszego
<pokrak> nie musze
<Kwpolska> pokrak: mozna rownie dobrze walnac 10 razy w enter i edzie jakos z automatu
<pokrak> jest opcja uzyj całego dysku
<szahid> a jaki file system na tego archa wybrac?
<pokrak> fat32
<pokrak> albo ntfs
<szahid> w nos mnie cmoknij
<pokrak> a jakiego typu mozesz uzyc przy linuxie
<pokrak> bosz
<pokrak> elbo ext4 albo ext3 jak nie obsługuje 4
<Kwpolska> szahid: ext3 albo 4, sam wybierz
<szahid> jak stawialem linuksy to ext4 byl eksperymantalny i niestabilny
<Kwpolska> pokrak: 4 jest
<pokrak> tak sao jak obsługa ntfs a działał
<Kwpolska> szahid: a teraz dziala
<szahid> to wezme 4
<Kwpolska> ja osobiscie 4 nie ufam.
<pokrak> nie ma nic pewniejszego jak fat16
<lotharek> uzywam od kilku miesiecy i poki co wszystko ok jest :)
<pokrak> a ja od lat
<lotharek> chociaz co wazniejsze dane trzymam na zewnetrznym hdd
<szahid> a ktore pqkiety wybra oprocz basic ?
<Kwpolska> szahid: base-devel, sudo, links
<lotharek> pokrak: ext4?
<pokrak> mysql hp blacbox mpg321
<pokrak> tyz
<pokrak> jak sie tylko pojawiło
<Kwpolska> pokrak: huh?
<pokrak> smigam na ext4
<lotharek> myslalem, ze on troche mlodszy jest ;-)
<szahid> Kwpolska, a ktorym guzikiem sie dodaje te paczki? xD
<pokrak> szahid nie wiesz co ci potrzebne ?? :D
<Kwpolska> szahid: spacja.
<pokrak> juz nie pamietam
<pokrak> zbyt wiele instalacji ntemu to było
<Kwpolska> szahid: na poczatku masz wybor base i base-devel, zjedz na base-devel, spacja, enter, potem w podobny sposob zaznaczasz np. sudo, links...
<pokrak> ext4 (ang. Fourth Extended File System) – czwarta wersja rozszerzonego systemu plików, następca ext3 – obecnie jednego z najpopularniejszych dla Linuksa. Obecny jest w źródłach Linuksa od wersji 2.6.19. Od wersji jądra 2.6.28, wydanego 25 grudnia 2008 roku, uznany za stabilny.
<pokrak> by wiki
<Wizard> co wy kombinujecie?
<pechowiec> o/
<lotharek> aha, uzywa ktos pidgina?
<pokrak> ja czasem
<lotharek> masz z nim jakies problemy?
<pechowiec> czy opcje w jajku mogą mieć wpływ na disconnecty na routerze(livebox)?
<pokrak> kombinuja dziwnego linuxa jeden wie jak instalowac drugi mu dyktuje
<Wizard> jakiego dziwnego?
<pokrak> bardzo dziwnego
<Wizard> slacka?
<pokrak> to cos kiedys miało pradziatka red hata
<pokrak> jeszcze gorzej
<Wizard> t :D
<pokrak> lotharek: nie
<lotharek> mi sie krzaczy i nie wiem czemu
<Kwpolska> pechowiec: nie uzywaj liveboksa.
<lotharek> np. skrypty z paczki do kolorowania okna rozmow
<szahid> Kwpolska, jakiegotext editora wybrac?
<Kwpolska> szahid: nano
<lotharek> gryza sie z pidgin-latex
<pokrak> lotharek: dobra rada wez otwórz okno i wypie rdol liveboxa przez  nie
<pokrak> idz do sklepu
<pokrak> wydaj 120 zł i kup se prawdziwego routera
<szahid> konfigurowac cos jeszce?
<lotharek> pokrak: nie mam liveboxa :P
<Kwpolska> pokrak++;
<Kwpolska> szahid: wszystkie pliki edytowac masz jak napisane w oficjalnym przewodniku instalacyjnym
<lotharek> pechowiec o tym pisal
<pokrak> a to pechowiec ma
<Kwpolska> pokrak: o pechowca ci chodzilo
<pechowiec> sprawe mam : mam w domu liveboxa do niego mam wpiety dekoder i switch a do switcha 2 kompy wszystko via ethernet  i połączenie dziwnie działa tzn. raz działa 10h bez przerwy raz po 2 minutach wywala... ktoś ma jakiś pomysł?
<pokrak> heh linijke zle przecztrałe m :P
<lotharek> c'est la vie ;)
<pokrak> pechowie jak wyzej pisałem wywal liveboxa
<Kwpolska> pechowiec: masz "dekoder" po satelicie? to nie potrzebujesz liveboksa. zostaw go uruchomionego caly czas
<pokrak> i załóż prawdziwy routr
<pechowiec> Kwpolska,pokrak juz władowałem w to jakieś 100zł
<pokrak> Kwpolska: nie dokoncA
<pechowiec> Kwpolska: wczoraj sie aktualizował
<pokrak> pechowiec trrudno
<pokrak> na liveboxie kiepsko to widze
<pokrak> bierzesz inny router jeno pamietaj zeby w lanie zachowac takie same adresy jak livebox
<Kwpolska> pechowiec: ja wymienilem bo mialem pewne problemy i mi "dekoder" nie dziala, ma problemy z antena, ale nie wazne czy mam liveboksa czy nie
<pechowiec> Kwpolska: dekoder hula... wszystko cacy
<pokrak> generalnie kto normalny bierze satelitarna telewizje przez livebox z tpsa
<pechowiec> Kwpolska: problem z dc... jak to jest że raz 10h stoi a raz po minucie wywala
<pechowiec> pokrak: jak nie pomagasz to sie nie nabijaj
<pokrak> dzieci neo nabrało nowego znaczenia :D
<pechowiec> -.-
<pokrak> pechowiec jak najpierw nie orientujesz sie co robisz to tak jest
<pechowiec> ...
<pokrak> po pierwsze live bx to shit nad shity
<pechowiec> pokrak: to wiem
<pokrak> po drugie telewizja satelitarna poprzez tpsa to juz mega szit
<pechowiec> pokrak: co nie zmienia faktu, ze są ludzie którym to działa
<pokrak> pechowiec oddaj to gówno
<pechowiec> pokrak: znajdz mi coś innego co za 5zł da ci jakiś podstawowy pakiet
<pokrak> ta raz jeden jedyny dałem sie nam ówic zeby komus to ustawic nigdy wuiecej
<Kwpolska> pechowiec: mi dzialalo. ale nie dziala. musialem wymienic dekoder i guess what - nie dziala!
<pokrak> pechowiec cyfrowa naziemna daje za free
<pokrak> telewizja na karte za 15 zł daje wiecej
<Kwpolska> pokrak: dvb-t?
<pokrak> tak
<Kwpolska> nawet polszmat za 10 zł ma wiecej
<Kwpolska> pokrak: ale trzeba sprzetu (moj telewizor umi, jej!) i dobrego wojewodztwa.
<pechowiec> pokrak: na tym zadupiu nie ma "cyfrowej naziemnej"
<pechowiec> bez satelity jest tylko tvp1,2 i polsat
<pokrak> pechowiec to telewizja na karte
<pechowiec> Kwpolska: a co ty mi tu z dekoderem wyskakujesz jak śmiga dobrze?
<pokrak> a pozatym jak che sie to mozna wiele za darmo online obejrzec
<pokrak> wystarczy poszukac
<Kwpolska> pechowiec: wylacz liveboksa, podepnij samego switcha
<pechowiec> pokrak: ta... bede uczył matke obsługiwać neta to mi tam będzie godzinami siedzieć...
<szahid> Kwpolska, moge pominac ten krok i edytowac to wszystko juz z poziomu srodowiska graficznego?
<pechowiec> Kwpolska: jak mam podpiac switcha, ktory ma tylko porty rj-45 do rj-11?
<pokrak> pechowiec: to jest przykre ale tylko dla ciebie :P
<pechowiec> pokrak: przepadnij
<pokrak> lol ustaw sie w kolejce
<pokrak> pechowiec
<pokrak> rozłącz to wszystko i od nowa zaczniej
<pokrak> na innym routerze
<pokrak> uwierz
<Kwpolska> pechowiec: przejsciowka
<pechowiec> Kwpolska: a jak połączenie nawiąże an switchu?
<kamil__> witam
<pokrak> Kwpolska:  umiesz przerobic zeby z eth na adsl poszlo ??
<Kwpolska> pechowiec: jakkolwiek.
<kamil__> mam taki glupi problem... :D zainstalowalem sterownik nvidii i nie moge wejsc na gdm:D
<Kwpolska> pokrak: nie.
<Kwpolska> kamil__: wywal go [solved]
<pokrak> kamil__: z poziomu shella X -configure
<kamil__> sec
<pokrak> przekopiuj plik który ci utworzy do etc x11
<pokrak> reset i smiga
<szahid> Kwpolska, to mge ta wstepna  konfiguracje odlozyc na pozniej?
<Kwpolska> szahid: nie
<pokrak> i jak widac Kwpolska uie rozwiazac problem omijajac go
<pokrak> szahid: napewno mozesz
<Kwpolska> szahid: edytuj teraz, bo nie postawisz iksów
<pokrak> jeno pozniej musisz wiedziec gdzie i jak co konfigurowac
<kamil__> jak sie przewija ekran w trybie tekstowym? i jak sie kopiuje pliki?:D nie moge wejsc na google;p
<Kwpolska> pokrak: nie moze. bo nie postawi iksow bez edytowania przynajmniej mirrorlisty
<pokrak> shift page up
<szahid> Kwpolska, no i zaczynaja sie schody ...
<Kwpolska> kamil__: cp plik1 plik1_kopia
<Kwpolska> szahid: masz artykul na wiki
<szahid> no czytam
<pokrak> Kwpolska: co ma cp do przewijania ekranu ??
<Kwpolska> pokrak: kopiowanie
<kamil__> page up nie dziala
<kamil__> sec
<pokrak> on nie chce kopiowac jeno ekran przewinąć
<pokrak> doh
<szahid> LOCALE=pl_PL.UTF-8 - gdzie mam to wpisac
<pokrak> to zobacz z ctrl jak z shitf nie idzie
<Kwpolska> szahid: zamiast LOCALE=en_US.utf8
<kamil__> no sprawdzialem rozne kombinacje
<pokrak> szahid do pliku gdzi e locale trzymasz
<pokrak> moment sie przełącze to txt
<pechowiec> szahid: jakie distro?
<szahid> arch
<szahid> nie mam takiej linijki nawet ;/
<pechowiec> szahid: olej archa stawiaj gentoo :D
<szahid> a na samym dole mam chya wszystkie jezyki
<szahid> kurwa kolejny ...
<Kwpolska> szahid: huh?
<Nerihsa> no nie wiem czego oczekujesz o archu na ubuntu-pl
<szahid> co mi ktos mowi ze mam cos postawic to inny mi mowi ze to gowno
<lotharek> szahid: norma :-D
<szahid> Kwpolska ma archa
<pechowiec> Nerihsa: wiezysz w to, ze choć 10% kanału ma ubuntu?
<pokrak> szahod powiem ci tak
<Kwpolska> szahid: zaraz ci pokaze moj rc.conf
<szahid> i ja CHE archa ni ubu nie gentoo
<Kwpolska> pechowiec: ja nie
<szahid> supcio
<kamil__> ok, lece zrobic reset
<pokrak> jesli nie podoba ci sie ubuntu to spróbuj pinguy os albo opengeu
<pokrak> nie ma kombinacji
<pokrak> no i Kwpolska ci w tym nie pomorze :)
<pokrak> a bedzie ci działać
<Kwpolska> pokrak: pomoge
<pokrak> to jestesmy zgubieni :)
<Kwpolska> szahid: http://pastebin.com/jR3LeaNH
<szahid> w nosie mam pinguly czy open opinguly
<Kwpolska> szahid: ty powinienes sobie zrobic podobnie, ja mam locale en_US bo tak mi wygodniej, ty mozesz dac pl_PL
<pokrak> szahid: no tak ale nie umiesz sobie sam rady dac przy instalacji czegos tam
<pokrak> moze lepiej przy windowsie zostań
<kamil__> byl blad gdm3:2222, a teraz jest gdm3:2207:D
<kamil__> sprobuje po prostu wywalic ten pakiet
<Kwpolska> kamil__: nobody cares
<szahid> czekaj
<szahid> jak wyjsc z tego nano?
<pokrak> sprobuj go rekonfigurowac
<pokrak> ctrl x
<pokrak> szahid zreszta nadole masz klawiszologie
<kamil__> pakietow, ktore zawieraja nvidia w nazwie mam z 20
<pokrak> kamil__: rekonfiguruj go najpierw
<kamil__> pokrak: jak?
<kamil__> przekopiowalem ten plik
<pokrak> dpkg-reconfigure
<szahid> a bo ja nie ten plik configurowalem xD
<Kwpolska> szahid: w razie problemow pisz
<pokrak> a jak gdm wywala ci błąd to moze masz zle skonf xsy
<pokrak> wywal z /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pokrak> restart
<pokrak> gdm`a
<pokrak> i powinnoo zaskoczyc
<pokrak> olej stery od nvidii
<pokrak> z nimi sa zawsze problemy
<kamil__> sory za kolejne glupie pytanie:D jak sie usuwa pliki z poziomu konsoli?:P
<szahid> musze okreslac console font?
<szahid> rm
<szahid> rm costam.run np
<karmel> rm
<pokrak> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kwpolska> szahid: nie
<kamil__> po rekonfigurowaniu nr bledu sie zmienil
<pechowiec> moze gdm nawala.... da rade odpalic xy bez gdma?
<pokrak> kamil xorg.conf usun
<pokrak> pechowiec startx
<szahid> Kwpolska, to nie musze okreslac tej czcionki?
<pechowiec> pokrak: co ty nie powiesz...
<kamil__> po usunieciu jest jeszcze inny nr bledu
<kamil__> ale nie zaskakuje
<pokrak> komunikat podaj
<Kwpolska> szahid: nie musisz, ale mozesz
<pokrak> yto nie windows z nr błędów
<szahid> a ta twoja jestfajna? ;-D
<kamil__> failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager
<pokrak> kamill podaj co pisze po startx
<kamil__> could not acquire name; bailing out
<pokrak> wpisz startx i podaj co wywali
<pechowiec> kamil__: daj /etc/X11/xorg.conf i /var/log/Xorg.0.log na wklej
<kamil__> sec
<kamil__> dalem startx
<pokrak> po usunieciu xorg.conf domyslne ustawienia zaskakuje i to powinno zadziałać
<kamil__> na oknie gdzie to dalem mam czarny ekran
<kamil__> na tym oknie - z irssi
<pokrak> alt + f7
<kamil__> mam rozdzielczosc 1280x1024
<pokrak> ????
<kamil__> i gruba czcionke;p
<pokrak> masz x`y czy ie
<pechowiec> kamil__: daj /etc/X11/xorg.conf i /var/log/Xorg.0.log na wklej
<kamil__> jak moge to wkleic?
<szahid> Kwpolska, co w modules wpisac?
<Quintasan> pokrak: nic samo nie wskoczy kurde
<Kwpolska> szahid: nic, potem dopiszesz fuse jak taki pakiet doinstalujesz
<Quintasan> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pokrak> Quintasan: domyslnie nia ma xorg.conf
<szahid> tam pod  tym module cos jeszce konfigurowac?
<pokrak> dopiero zainstalowanie sterów do grafiki je tworzy
<pechowiec> hm...
<pechowiec> jest w repo ubuntu skrypt wkleja?
<pokrak> przerabiałem problem grafiki pod ubu wielokrotnie :/
<pokrak> pechowiec: looknij w necie
<kamil__> kurde... a mialem zainstalowac ten skrypt:D
<kamil__> jak jeszcze mial gdm
<Kwpolska> szahid: albo tu patrz: http://wiki.archlinux.pl/Instalacja_Arch_Linuksa#Konfiguracja_systemu_.28Configure_System.29
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2vxekaw> (at wiki.archlinux.pl)
<Kwpolska> kamil__: postaw pakiet links i bedziesz mogl go z linksa pobrac
<kamil__> leci
<kamil__> wpisalem links --help i mi wylecialo z 5 ekranow
<pokrak> links --help | more
<pechowiec> links www.google.pl
<pechowiec> np.
<Kwpolska> kamil__: po co pomoc
<Kwpolska> pokrak: less lepszy
<Kwpolska> szahid: http://wiki.archlinux.pl/Przewodnik_pocz%C4%85tkuj%C4%85cego potem przejrzyj to
<pokrak> Kwpolska: a ja wole tak
<karmel> ee to jakis wyklad z podstaw systemu?
<pechowiec> less>more
<Kwpolska> karmel: huh?
<szahid> a jak zapisac ten plik?
<pechowiec> szahid: a w czym edytujesz
<pechowiec> ?
<Kwpolska> szahid: ctrlo
<Kwpolska> ctrlo*
<bt4> cześć
<Kwpolska> ctrl+o*
<kamil__> hm... na wklej nie maja captha? czy cos?
<kamil__> choc chyba nie... bo nei mam [img]
<kamil__> ale nei moge sie zarejestrowac
<pechowiec> po co sie rejestrowac o0
<kamil__> dobra... juz nic:D
<kamil__> skoro dziala bez
<szahid> Kwpolska,  a wmirror list mam odhashowac te repo ?
<Kwpolska> szahid: ta. wiecej = lepiej
<szahid> czyli wszystkie odhaszowac?
<Kwpolska> ~sjak chcesz
<szahid> Kwpolska, a nie stanie sie nic jak wszystkie odhaszuje?
<dweller> nie
<dweller> rankmirror odpal, to ci ładnie poukłada mirrory wg. najszybszego
<pokrak> wtf ?? braseo po wybraniu skopiuj płyte wylancza sie :/
<kamil__> wklej.org/id/417478
<kamil__> /etc/X11/xorg.conf nie istnieje
<szahid> mi dzisiaj po wybraniu ocji nagraj x restartowal
<szahid> w pacman.conf tez  mam cos grzebac?
<pokrak> kamil bardzo dobrze
<kamil__> w sensie, ze nie istnieje, czy to co podeslalem jest ok?:P
<pokrak> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<pechowiec> kamil__: jaka ty masz karte graficzna?
<pokrak> sudo X -configure
<kamil__> ge force 2
<pokrak> cp xorg.conf.nev /etc/X11/corg.conf
<szahid> Kwpolska, do pliku pacman.conf mam dopisac haslo roota?
<pokrak> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<pokrak> wsio
<Kwpolska> szahid: nie
<szahid> czyli tam ni nie grzebac?
<Kwpolska> szahid: praktycznie tam nic nie trzeba chyba ruszac
<pechowiec> pokrak: watpie ze mu to ruszy...
<szahid> wiec to wszystko ;-)
<pokrak> wlasnie to samo u siebie robie :)
<pechowiec> kamil__: a jaka rozdzielczosc masz/
<pechowiec> ?
<kamil__> pokrak: po X-configure nie ma xorg.conf.nev
<pechowiec>  s/nev/new/ ?
<kamil__> pechowiec: 1280x1024
<pokrak> w katalogu domowym sprawdz
<kamil__> teraz mi taka dziala
<kamil__> w trybie tekstowym
<pokrak> ja wlasnie u siebie to zrobiłem
<pokrak> i smiga jak trza
<kamil__> w a nie v na koncu
<kamil__> sec
<pokrak> w na koncu
<pokrak> moja wina literówka
<pechowiec> kamil__: z logu wynika ze ster ma max 1024x768 wiec imho to ci nie pomoze ale proboj
<pechowiec> chociaz... nei czekaj
<Kwpolska> czy pcmanfm umi robic desktop?
<kamil__> gdm mam chyba ba tty8
<kamil__> tty7 y tty8 sa ouste
<Kwpolska> kamil__: powinno byc 7
<kamil__> czarny eknran
<kamil__> i mrukajacy kursor na rogu
<pokrak> kamil__: i co zrobiłeś jak pisałem
<pokrak> ??
<kamil__> ta
<Kwpolska> kamil__: iksy masz wylaczone, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<kamil__> no wlaczylem
<pokrak> masz w etc X11 xorg.conf ??
<kamil__> gdm3
<kamil__> skopiowalem go
<kamil__> ale sprawdze
<pokrak> sprawdz
<kamil__> mam
<pokrak> takze prawa dostepu
<pechowiec> kamil__: czego uzywasz? nautilusa?
<kamil__> ta
<pokrak> ja zrobiłem to samo na jednym z moich terminali co nie skonfigurowany był jeszcze i zadzaiałało
<kamil__> zrobic mu chown root xorg.conf?
<pechowiec> kamil__: wpisz w konsoli: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<pechowiec> nautils
<pokrak> kamil zaraz ci podam jak powinno byc
<kamil__> "nie mozna otworzyc ekranu"
<pechowiec> hm...
<pokrak> rw r r toot
<pechowiec> a start x?
<pechowiec> **startx
<kamil__> no screens found
<pokrak> czy ripowac audio pod gnome ?? :/
<pechowiec> toot :>
<pechowiec> kamil__: cat .xinitrc na wklej
<kamil__> sec... nie mam programu rw
<pokrak> kamil to nie program jeno prawa dostepu
<pokrak> ci wpisałem
<pechowiec> kamil__: chodzilo o: chown root:root /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pokrak> doh
<pechowiec> kamil__: i: chmod 644 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pokrak> pozniej chown i gra
<pechowiec> pokrak: po co 2x chown?
<pokrak> chmod jedno chown drugie
<pechowiec> pokrak: napisałem oba
<pokrak> pechowiec: nie aoowazyłem twego chowna :P
<jerzy_> Kwpolska, mam problem z grubem ;/
<kamil__> gdzie ma byc .xinitrc?
<pokrak> w katalogu domowym
<Kwpolska> jerzy_: szahid, right?
<pokrak> .xinitrc nie powinien miec tu nic do znaczenia
<pokrak> jak swiezy stem
<pokrak> system
<jerzy_> Kwpolska,
<kamil__> ani w /root/ ani w /home/kamil nei ma
<jerzy_> co jest
<jerzy_> Kwpolska,  tak wywalilo mnie. chyba zle gruba zainstalowalem ;/
<Kwpolska> szahid: na /dev/sda trzeba instalowac
<szahid> a ja na sda 1 zainstalowalem, to co  caly system od pocatku?
<dweller> Kwpolska: nie trzeba
<dweller> ja mam na /dev/sda1 i flaga boot
<pechowiec> pokrak: jak ma startx zadzialac jak nie ma .xinitrc?
<kamil__> xinit: no such file or directory unable to connect to X server
<pokrak> jesli nic nie było grzebane to domyslny bedzie ok
<pechowiec> jerzy grub1 czy 2?
<pechowiec> **szahid :>
<Kwpolska> pechowiec: 1
<Kwpolska> szahid: z plyty archa grub-install /dev/sda
<pechowiec> o0
<jerzy_> znowu dc
 * pechowiec nie wierzy w jakies grub-install
<Kwpolska> pechowiec: to jak postawisz?
<jerzy_> Kwpolska, to co od poczatku mam zaisntalowac sracha?
<pechowiec> z konsoli gruba
<jerzy_> a jak? ;-
<pechowiec> kamil__: gnome?
<pechowiec> jerzy_: juz ci mowie
<kamil__> tak, gnome
<Kwpolska> jerzy_: sprobuj grub-install /dev/sda albo popytaj pechowca jak postawic z konsoli gruba
<pechowiec> kamil__: echo "exec gnome-session" > ~/.xinitrc
<pechowiec> kamil__: i potem startx
<jerzy_> pechowiec, a jak ja mam tego gruba instalnac?
<pechowiec> jako root: grub
<kamil__> no screens found
<jerzy_> bo poki co pisze mi grub>
<pechowiec> potem find /boot/grub/stage1
<pechowiec> co zwrócił?
<kamil__> xinit: no such file or directory unable to connect to X server
<pechowiec> jerzy masz?
<Kwpolska> kamil__: kiedy postawiles system?
<pechowiec> kamil__: sec
<jerzy_> pechowiec, error File not found
<kamil__> Kwpolska: z miesiac temu, ale problem mam od instalacji nvidii
<Kwpolska> kamil__: moze lepiej byloby postawic raz jeszcze
<pechowiec> szahid: a zainstalowałeś gruba na dysku?
<szahid> tak
<pechowiec> hm.. dziwne
<szahid> ale na dev/sda1
<pechowiec> a teraz na live jestes czy w systemie?
<szahid> na nootboku
<kamil__> ogolnie z ta grafika mam cos zrabane
<kamil__> malo co mi dzialalo pod wine
<kamil__> pechowiec: w systemie
<kamil__> ale w tekstowym
<pechowiec> szahid: to dziwne bo powinnien znalesc jesli dobrze zainstalowałeś
<pokrak> kamil__: przejrzyj logi z xow
<szahid> a moze lilo bedzie lepsze?
<pechowiec> szahid: sprawdź czy masz /boot
<pokrak> i zobacz co za błędy ci wywala
<szahid> pechowiec, jak?
<pechowiec> szahid: w sumie mozesz ale nei wiem jak sie konfiguruje
<pokrak> zresztą odinstaluj stery od nvidii co zainstalowałeś je wcześniej
<pechowiec> szahid: ls /boot
<szahid> pechowiec, to leje na to powiedz mi jak sprawdzic czy mam /boot ?
<kamil__> tylko pakietow z nvidia w nazwie mam ze 20
<pokrak> zresetuj kompa
<Kwpolska> szahid: ls /boot w bashu
<szahid> pisze mi ze komendy takiej nie ma
<szahid> ja nawet zalogowany nie ejstem
<pokrak> ja sie uruchomi to masz :D
<szahid> pisze i "grub>"
<pechowiec> szahid: exit
<szahid> i moge komendy wpisywac
<pokrak> kamil__: wywal wszystkie
<pechowiec> a potem w bashu ls /boot
<szahid> niemoge exit
<pechowiec> a quit?
<kamil__> no to lecimy...
<Kwpolska> szahid: ctrl+c
<szahid> tez nie
<szahid> nic
<pechowiec> o0
<pechowiec> quit musi isc
<szahid> error 27
<Kwpolska> szahid: na tty2 i ubic
<pechowiec> niekoniecznie ubijac...
<pechowiec> na tty1 i sprawdzic czy ejst /boot
<pechowiec> ls -al /boot
<szahid> nie diala komenda
<szahid> ja nwet do systemu nie wszedlem
<pechowiec> szahid: masz dostep do shella?
<pechowiec> w sensie powłoki
<pokrak> szahid: to tyle nt onstalowania wynalazków :)
<pechowiec> Kwpolska: jak w archu sie instaluje programy?
<szahid> nale ja musze wejsc do teg oarcha
<szahid> aracha*
<Kwpolska> pechowiec: pacman -S nazwapaczki
<pechowiec> szahid: to gdzie ty jestes teraz?
<Kwpolska> szahid: archa*
<Kwpolska> szahid: z livecd trzeba
<pechowiec> Kwpolska: on z livecd jedzie?
<szahid> minimal BASH like line editing is suported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. anywhere else TAB lists the possible completions of a device/filename
<szahid> z drugiego kompa
<pechowiec> a na tym pierwszym to jestes w archu czy co?
<pechowiec> bo nie ogarniam
<szahid> a problem jest taki  ze mam patycje /boot przynajmniej ja utworzylem i oflagowalem ale gruba zainstalowalem gdzie idziej chyba
<szahid> pechowiec,  tk
<kamil__> dziala:D
<Kwpolska> szahid: jestes na livecd archa, right?
<kamil__> nei wiem czy trzeba bylo zresetowac
<szahid> a jest costakiego?
<kamil__> czy pomoglo reinstall gdm3
<kamil__> ale dziala;)
<kamil__> dzieki za pomoc
<pechowiec> szahid: jak masz grub>
<pokrak> kamil__: nowy xorg.conf
<pokrak> i wsio
<szahid> teraz siedze na komie i na lapku
<kamil__> ciekawe czy teraz mi pojdzie cs pod wine
<kamil__> skoro mam dalej stery nvidii
<szahid> a na PC wyswietla mi sie czarny ekran z napisem GRUB>
<pechowiec> jeśłi /boot jest na /dev/sda1 to wklep "root (hd0,0)" potem "setup (hd0)" i "quit"
<pokrak> kamil looknij do xorg.conf czy załadował te akurat stery
<pokrak> bo zainstalowane masz
<pokrak> lecz pytanie czy załaadowane
<lotharek> cu
<kamil__> ok
<szahid> pechowiec, ale gdzie mam to wklepac?
<kamil__> sec
<kamil__> jeszcze musze go zmusic do ustawienia 1280x1024
<szahid> najlatwiej bedzie jak postawie na nowow system
<Kwpolska> szahid: nie
<pokrak> kamil to tez w xorg.conf
<pechowiec> szahid: i pokaz jeszcze "find /boot/grub/menu.lst" albo "/find /boot/grub/grub.conf"
<kamil__> k
<pechowiec> szahid: w tym gdzie masz "grub>"
<Kwpolska> szahid: co sie dzieje jalk wlaczasz komputer z archem?
<pechowiec> najpierw to z find sproboj
<szahid> ale wy jestescie glupi ....
<pechowiec> o0
<szahid> JA SIEDZE NA TYM KOMPUTERZE Z ARCHEM!
<szahid> i na drugim pisze z wami
<Kwpolska> szahid: i masz grub>
<szahid> tak!
<pokrak> szahid zainstaluj windowsa bedzie po problemie
<pechowiec> "find /boot/grub/menu.lst" i "/find /boot/grub/grub.conf"
<Kwpolska> szahid: jak masz, to powiedz na jakiej partycji asz /boot
<pechowiec> pokrak: rm -rf / [solved ] :P:P
<Kwpolska> szahid: albo wykonaj polecenia pechowca
<szahid> no wlasnie nie wiem ;/
<pechowiec> "find /boot/grub/menu.lst" i "/find /boot/grub/grub.conf" !!!
<pokrak> pechowiec: dokładnie
<pechowiec> wogole po co dla /boot inna partycja?
<pokrak> szahid: nawet nie zadał sobie trudu zeby ze zrozumieniem przejsc etap instalacji
<Kwpolska> pechowiec: bo tak.
<pokrak> i sluchal Kwpolskaodnosnie instalacji
<Kwpolska> szahid: jaka partycja to boot?
<szahid> no ne wiem
<Kwpolska> pokrak: ja mu podpowiadalem. dalem mu tez poradnik ds. instalacji archa
<pechowiec> szahid: nosz do kur... wpisz to"find /boot/grub/menu.lst" i "/find /boot/grub/grub.conf" !!!
<szahid> bo automatycznie mi potworzyl partycje ja wpisywalem tylko romair
<pokrak> Kwpolska: o na co tak ze zrozumieniem podszedł do sprawy ze nie wie co gdzie ma
<szahid> pechowiec przeciez pisze ze nie ma takiej komendy
<szahid> czekajcie ja  odlae jakiego live cd
<szahid> odpale*
<pokrak> a MOWILEM uzyj całego dysku
<pechowiec> pokrak: zrobułby jedną partycje nie byłoby problemu :>
<szahid> w nos mnie ugryz
<pokrak> a nie da rady fstaba wyedytowac
<Kwpolska> pokrak: uzyl
<pokrak> ta a skad te partycje
<szahid> bo jak biore auto to on dzieli na partycje
<pokrak> jak poczatkujący to niech sobie zainstaluje cos idiotoodpornego
<szahid> uzywa caly dysk ale tnie go na partycje
<kamil__> pokrak: nie mam /root/xorg.conf
<pokrak> czyli nie uzywa całego dysku a partycjii
<kamil__> ale jest xorg.cong.new
<kamil__> zmienic mu nazwe?:>
<kamil__> to bezpieczne?:P
<pokrak> kamil__: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kamil__> aha
<kamil__> k
<pokrak> kamil tak musi to wrzucic do /etc/x11
<pechowiec> szahid: masz to livecd ?
<pokrak> z prawami 644 i wlascicielem root
<szahid> pechowiec, juz odpalam
<szahid> poczekaj
 * pechowiec is waiting
<pokrak> czyli sudo /root/xorg.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pokrak> i reset
<pokrak> syudo cp miało byc
<pokrak> sudo cp
<pokrak> doh
<Galvatron> Witam
<pokrak> i co kamil ??
<kamil___> w /etc/X11 jest xorg.conf
<kamil___> otworzylem sobie
<pechowiec> szahid: jak odpalisz: fdisk -l
<pokrak> ten nowy czy szakis inny
<kamil___> "xorg.conf"
<pokrak> to ten z /root ??
<pokrak> czy inny
<kamil___> nie kopiowalem tego z /root
<pokrak> jak inny zmien mu nazwe na np xorg.conf.działajacy
<pokrak> i wgraj tez z /root
<Galvatron> Mam problem z Pidginem - uruchamia się nawet kiedy nie ma go w autostarcie, a po dodadniu do autostartu uruchamia się podwójnie. Nie mam pojęcia jak pozbyć się drugiej - "niewidzialnej" - wersji.
<kamil___> k
<Kwpolska> Galvatron: pewnie jest cos zaznaczone w ustawieniach
<pokrak> i zobacz który lepiej działa
<pokrak> z/w faja
<kamil___> k
<kamil___> reset
<Galvatron> No właśnie w ustawieniach nie ma niczego związanego z autostartem
<Galvatron> Reinstall nic nie daje
<szahid> pechowiec, mam tego live cd
<pechowiec> fdisk -l
<pokrak> Galvatron: usun go z opcja purge i zainstaluj jeszcze raz
<szahid> po myslniku jest L ?
<pechowiec> ta
<szahid> nic nie wypluwa
<szahid> o
<szahid> cekaj sudo apomnialem
<Galvatron> OK, spróbuję
<szahid> pechowiec, zainstalowalem gruba na sda1 i to jest partycja rozruchowa boot
<szahid> pechowiec, poczekaj wejde na  ircu tam
<szahid> pechowiec chyba blad znalazlem
<pokrak> pechowca juz nie ma
<kamil__> pokrak: oba pliki byly takie same
<pokrak> wiec gra gitara
<kamil__> potem dalem "nvidia-xcinfig"
<pokrak> ładuje ci sterownik nvidii czy inny
<kamil__> i znowu nie mialem srodowiska:D
<pokrak> kamil heh mowiłem ze to nie działa
<kamil__> ale mialem zachowany dzialajacy plik
<pokrak> brawo
<kamil__> nie laduje nvidii
<pokrak> w pliku masz podany jaki sterownik ładuje
<szahid> Kwpolska, a ty jestes?
<Kwpolska> szahid: ta
<szahid> to poczekaj sekundke
<kamil__> nie mam trsec
<Kwpolska> szahid: iksy mam wylaczone, jakby co.
<pokrak> w xorg.conf masz
<kamil__> nie mam trybu 1280x1024
<pechowiec> wywaliło mnie...
<pechowiec> szahid: jaki wynik
<pechowiec> ?
<szahid> pechowiec, http://wklej.org/id/417516/
<szahid> tu musze miec cos zle
<pokrak> Galvatron: I JAK ?
<Galvatron> Reinstall Pidgina nic nie dał
<Kwpolska> pechowiec: przyszedl jak cie wywalilo
<Kwpolska> Galvatron: poszukaj po ustawieniach
<pechowiec> szahid:zrobiłeś? : mkdir /ble && mount /dev/sda1 /ble && ls /ble/boot
<kamil__> w xorg.conf fraza nvidia wystepuje tylko raz w VendorName  "nVidia Corporation" :P
<kamil__> ale kij z tym
<Galvatron> Natomiast w monitorze systemu zauważyłem, że ten nadprogramowy ma oznaczenie "pidgin --session" (mój to /usr/bin/pidgin -f sleep 30 &&")
<pokrak> Galvatron: zainstaluj sobie ubu tweak i tam poszukaj
<kamil__> wystarczy mi rozdzialka 1280x1024
<pokrak> :)
<kamil__> zaraz sprobuje wygooglowac
<pechowiec> nie zrobił bo mnie wywaliło za wcześnie..
<szahid> pechowiec, ale ja mam gruba zainstalowanego na sda1 partycja rozruchowa to tez jest  sda1
<szahid> wiec jedyny blad musi byc w menu.lst
<Kwpolska> szahid: a powinienes w instalatorze archa wybrac sda
<szahid> ale do instalacji gruba?
<Kwpolska> ta
<szahid> to poczekaj na nwowo go postawie
<Kwpolska> szahid: archa? nie
<Kwpolska> szahid: sprobuj z livecd archa grub-install /dev/sda
<julek> tylko najpierw partycje trzeba podmontowac
<Kwpolska> julek: na chuj
<szahid> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)
<szahid> ja na live cd ubu siedze
<julek> szahid: mount -o bind /dev /mnt/arch/dev
<szahid> ale ja mam zmontowane partycje
<julek> a najpierw mount /dev/sdax /mnt/arch
<szahid> widze je normalnie
<julek> a wtedy mozna nawet chrootnac
<julek> i archowym grubem grub-install /dev/sda
<pechowiec> wrr...
<Kwpolska> pechowiec: wywal tego shitboksa
<pokrak> przy time out 245 cie wywala
<pokrak> mówiłem odrazu :D
<pechowiec> szahid: zrobiłeś?
<szahid> nie moge
<pechowiec> bo?
<szahid> bo tylko  rut to moze
<pokrak> bo to nie windows :)
<pechowiec> sudo su?
<szahid> a uzywalem prefiksa sudo
<pechowiec> su -c "...polecenie..."
<szahid> mkdir: nie można utworzyć katalogu `/ble': File exists
<Kwpolska> szahid: to pomin to polecenie
<szahid> panowie jak zaisntaluje archa od poczatku i  zmienie z sda1 na sda to bedzie dzialac?
<Kwpolska> szahid: bedzie ale to nie ma sensu
 * pechowiec nie ma już cierpliwości do szahida
<pechowiec> szahid: daj mi dostęp po ssh to ci to zrobie :E
<szahid> powiedz mi jak
<pokrak> pechowiec: to nie dydaktyczne
<pokrak> i sie nie nauczy
<szahid> to ni ma byc  kurwa dydaktyczne to ma dzialac
<Kwpolska> szahid: livecd ubuntu masz?
<szahid> tak
<Kwpolska> szahid: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<pechowiec> szahid:z  mkdir -p /ble && mount /dev/sda1 /ble && ls /ble/boot jako root
<pechowiec> i pokaż ten pier.... output
<Kwpolska> szahid: sudo passwd root # - i tu ustawiasz haslo roota na 123456
<szahid> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mkdir -p /ble && mount /dev/sda1 /ble && ls /ble/boot
<szahid> mount: only root can do that
<Kwpolska> pechowiec: dostanie nic. bo boot ma pewnie na innej partycji
<bez_nicku> ...
<Kwpolska> szahid: sudo przed mount
<pechowiec> szahid:z  mkdir -p /ble && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /ble && ls /ble/boot jako root
<Kwpolska> pechowiec: sudo dziala do && albo ;, dalej juz nie ma
<pokrak> szahid: zacznij od czegoś prostszego
<pechowiec> Kwpolska: wiem
<Kwpolska> pokrak: podobno mial slacka 2 miesiace i archa 2 dni
<Kwpolska> s/archa/gentoo/
<szahid> gentoo
<szahid> i mialem Kate os
<Kwpolska> szahid: gowno
<szahid> ale to kurwa bylo 5 lat temu
<szahid> kolo mi na skypie tluamczyl jak zainstalowac to instalowalem
<pokrak> tak
<pokrak> z gówna bata nie ukrecisz
<pokrak> niech zacznie od czgos co za niego pomysli
<bez_nicku> szahid: wiesz miec, a umiec uzywac to dwie rozne sprawy
<szahid> z KateOs tez mialem taki problem wiec zainstalowalem ubuntu na osobnej partycji i on sam instalol gruba- nie bylo problemu
<pechowiec> dostane ten output?
<pokrak> bo nie opanuje podstaw
<Kwpolska> pechowiec: dostales. ""
<Kwpolska> szahid: a teraz daj mi dostep po ssh.
<bez_nicku> szahid: zacznij od czytania i poznawania czegos prostego
<szahid> no za chwile
<szahid> sudo passwd root -  to nie dziala
<pechowiec> Kwpolska: mowi ze boot ma na /
<Kwpolska> szahid: sudo apt-get install openssh-server - udalo sie?
<pechowiec> /dev/sda1*
<szahid> yesp ;-)
<szahid> nie moge zmienic tego hasla
<pechowiec> szahid: sudo su
<pechowiec> passwd
<szahid> juz xd
<Kwpolska> szahid: jak juz to zrobisz to sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
 * pechowiec idzie na obiad
<pechowiec> wole na to nie patrzec
<szahid> sudo: /etc/init.d/sshd: command not found
<pokrak> heheheheheh sam chetnie lookne
<Kwpolska> szahid: ls /etc/init.d
<Kwpolska> szahid: i /etc/init.d/[cos z tego co ci sie pokazalo co ma ssh w nazwie] start
<szahid> http://wklej.org/id/417524/
<Kwpolska> szahid: /etc/init.d/ssh start
<szahid> ok
<Kwpolska> szahid: patrz msg
<szahid> jak najszybciej to sprawdzic?
<Kwpolska> szahid: patrz msg
<pokrak> ssh: connect to host 77-253-248-127.adsl.interia.pl port 22: Connection timed out
<pokrak>  
<pokrak>  
<dami4n> witam, mam problem z rozdzielczością, nie mogę ustawić 1440 x 900
<Kwpolska> pokrak: sprobujemy po ip, moze trzeba bedzie ssh przekonfigurowac
<Kwpolska> dami4n: trudno, postaw sterowniki albo lepsza karte graficzna kup
<dami4n> max mam 1366 x 768
<Kwpolska> dami4n: albo lepszy monitor.
<pokrak> Kwpolska: inaczej router trza przekierowac zeby pozwalał na wejscie do lan
<pokrak> port tiggering
<Kwpolska> pokrak: no tak, on zapewne ma router.
<Kwpolska> szahid: to ci nie pomozemy. najlepiej zrobisz jak przeinstalujesz archa na /dev/sda
<pokrak> a jak sobie z linuxem nie radzi co dopiero przekierowanie portów
<kamil____> pokrak: dzieki wielkie;)
<pokrak> kamil do usług
<kamil____> nvidii nei mam, ale dziala tak jak poprzednio:D
<pokrak> nawqrwiałem sam sie kiedys z tym problemem
<dami4n> Kwpolska: sterowniki zainstalowane, karta dobra
<pokrak> dami4n: edytuj xorg.conf w etc x11
<kamil____> ciekawe jak to w ubuntu jest urzadzone - jest aplikacja do instalacji "zewnetrznych sterownikow" i dzieki niej mozna latwo zainstalowac nvidie
<pokrak> tam w sekcji monitor masz rozdzielczosc
<pokrak> kamil łatwo zainstalowac ale zeby to działało to kupa czasu z reczna edycja pliku xorg
<kamil____> no jak mialem ubuntu to kliknalem instalacje nvidii, reset i jest ok
<dami4n> pokrak: przy wymuszeniu nie mieści się na ekranie i mogę przewijać ekran
<kamil____> teraz siedze na debianie, a debian ma inna filozofie;p
<pokrak> qwa miałem to samo z nvidia :/
<dami4n> pokrak: a natywna dla monitora to 1440:900
<pokrak> kamil____: ta sama co uuntu jeno ze mniej ociosana
<pokrak> damian powiem ci tak krok po kroku na priv
<kamil____> debian ma byc 100% wolny, czyli nvidia i np. firefox odpadaja
<kamil____> co w ubu jest dozwolone
<dami4n> pokrak: ok :)
<kamil____> pokrak: masz moze ubuntu?
<kamil____> pozniej sobie zobacze jak ten programik sie nazywa z live
<kamil____> dzieki wielkie za pomoc
<pokrak> dami4n: kamil____ kilka :)
<kamil____> narazie
<kamil____> wiesz o ktory programik mi chodzi?
<pokrak> kamil to co w ubu tez w debianie polezie lecz w starszej wersji
<pokrak> kamil____: nie wiem
<kamil____> dobra, potem wejde na live
<kamil____> i sobie zobacze
<kamil____> musze spadac
<pokrak> wez sobie oblukaj pinguy os
<Kwpolska> 14:24 < kamil____> debian ma byc 100% wolny, czyli nvidia i np. firefox odpadaja
<Kwpolska> ale za to jest iceweasel, nie ootb, ale...
<pokrak> Kwpolska: iceweasel to jest to samo co firefox
<pokrak> tyle ze dla deiana ma inna nazwe
<Kwpolska> pokrak: wiem
<karmel> pokrak: nie do konca, bo ma wywalone to co nie jest wolne
<karmel> nie mozna powiedziec ze to 100% to samo
<pokrak> tia diabeł tkwi w szczególach
<mati75> re
<szahid> dobra grub jest ok
<szahid> ale nie moge sie zalogowac bo klawa jakby nie dzialala
<pokrak> hahahahahahahahahha
<szahid> i z czego sie zmiejesz?
<pokrak> bo płakać nie lubie
<szahid> ;/
<pokrak> uffff
<pokrak> poszedł
<pokrak> zieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew
<lisu> re
<lisu> kurde piatek, a jeszcze nadgodziny sie szykuja, k... c ;/
<pokrak> niefart
<lisu> akurat dzis musial dysk z waznymi danymi poleciec, kurde, pytam czy ma kopie zapasowa, a odpowiedz uslyszalem, tak, ze 2 tygodnie temu robilem k... ;/
<pokrak> no ładnie
<pokrak> a od czego są automatyczne skrypty
<pokrak> a ja sobie tez chyba jedną kopie bezpiecznie skopiuje
<lisu> pokrak: swoje dane mam w porzadku, tylko wiesz, tlumacz gosciowi, zeby zgrywal na nierzaco, to jak grochem o sciane, a skrypty mozna, trzba, ale gdzie dane zapisac, doprosic sie o dysk to jak cofac wisle kijem, a jak cos pierdyknie, to wtedy ratunku
<eddd> lisu: cron ?
<lisu> eddd: windows xp home! ;/
<pokrak> wtedy cena +100%
<lisu> pokrak: albo i 1000
<pokrak> lisu skorzystaj z syncback proste darmowe i samo robi
<eddd> lisu: haha. No to lipa
<eddd> pokrak: co mu da backup na lokanym dyski
<lisu> pokrak: narzedzi jest duzo, tylko brak dyskow ;/
<pokrak> ja na syncbacku mam ok 50 kompów  i robie na dyski sieciowe
<karmel> lisu: no to przeciez ma :P
<karmel> kopie :P
<lisu> karmel: ma kopie, zprzed 2 tygodni
<lisu> kurde parszywy tydzien ;/
<karmel> no to bedzie mial troche wiecej pracy przez najblizsze dni :P
<lisu> karmel: taaa, moimi rekami
<karmel> ale za to jakie teraz backupy bedzie robil :D
<lisu> hehe true
<pokrak> heh
<pokrak> ja teraz kopiuje dane zmieniam hasła wszystkie i  czekam czy mi umowe przedłużą :)
<karmel> heh
<lisu> partycje polecialy, dobrze ze cos idzie odzyskac (odpukac)
<pokrak> nie ma ktos pracy w pozen dla admina :) ??
<lisu> x)
<lisu> pokrak: praca jest, tylko wynagrodzenie parszywe
<pokrak> lisu prosze o szczegóły
<karmel> odzyskiwanie to fajna zabawa jest
<lisu> pokrak: w rzeszowie ;p
<pokrak> leee mowie pozen
<pokrak> chyba ze zdalnie mozna smigac ?? :)
<lisu> pokrak: mozna, ale wez jezdzij co jakis czas, jak cos pierdyknie
<pokrak> lisu wtedy na miejscu kogos sie ma co choc posdstawy podniesie
<karmel> rzeszow fajne miasto P
<pokrak> na zdalna bez podróży sie pisze
<lisu> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<pokrak> `wtf
<pokrak> leeee niedziała :P
<lisu> kurde, jeszcze kodowanie zdupcone ;/
<pokrak> u mnie si :)
<lisu> u mnie ni
<scx> Dzien Dobry
<scx> chcialem zablokowac w apache dostep do pewnych plikow
<BlessJah> scx: chmod
<karmel> ustaw haslo na katalogi, zmien chmody itd
<karmel> co kto lubi
<scx> chcialem zezwolic jedynie na pliki inne od php
<scx> oraz [A-Za-z0-9]+(safe)\.(php|phtml)$
<scx> probowalem: <FilesMatch "(^([A-Za-z0-9]*)(?!(safe|.*index))\.(php)$)">
<Kwpolska> o, mac ox x lion bedzie mial cos zwanego launchpad. co bedzie z tym canonicalowym?
<karmel> zmienia nazwe :P
<scx> wszystkie pliki traktuje tak jak chce, oprocz listy plikow generowanej przez apache
<scx> BlessJah: chmod odpada
<scx> karmel: mam haslo, nie o to mi chodzi, nie chce dac mozliwosc przegladania niektorych plikow po http z zewnatrz
<pokrak> re
<pokrak> zawiesiłam ubuntu leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehehehehehehehehehehe
<BlessJah> .htacces?
<pokrak> i to filezilla :)
<scx> BlessJah: chodzi mi o cos podobnego do: http://wklej.org/id/417572/
<scx> BlessJah: chce miec dostep do tych plikow, ale tylko gdy przegladam je lokalnie (127.0.0.1, 192.168.1.*)
<BlessJah> nie wiem
<BlessJah> niech apache nasluchuje na dodatkowym porcie, i zablokuj ten port iptables
<pokrak> zrób sobie virtualne ip na interfejsie
<pokrak> i przekieruj tam strone
<pokrak> a za .htaccess zrobisz prawie wszystko
<scx> potrzebuje dopasowac wyrazenie regularne, zeby pozwalalo na liste plikow generowana automatycznie przez apache
<scx> pokrak: nie rozumiem tego przekierowania strony
<pokrak> masz adres wewnetrzny i wewnetrzny
<pokrak> robisz wirtserver na apache po lokalnym adresie
<scx> chce miec dostep do katalogu na haslo (to zalatwilem htaccess i htpasswd), ale dostep do niektorych plikow chcialbym tylko z wewnatrz
<pokrak> i na tym virt serwerze umieszczasz to co chcesz miec po lan
<pokrak> a z wan tego nie beezie widac
<scx> pokrak: ale chce zeby czesc plikow byla widoczna rowniez z zewnatrz
<pokrak> a za pomoca .htaccess mozesz okreclic docelowe  adresy które mogą i reszte dac na deny
<pokrak> to tylko .htaccess
<pokrak> jest to bardzo mocne narzedzie jeno trza poszukac jak dobrze pokonfigurowavc
<scx> no a jak to mi dopasuje do tylko wybranych plikow?
<pokrak> scx poszukaj w necie
<pokrak> masz polowe danych -> .htaccess teraz poszukaj jak go wykorzystac
<pokrak> tak nie pamietam
<Wizard> hehe
<pokrak> kiedys cos podobnego robiłem
<pokrak> wygooglowac trza
<scx> pokrak: zerknales w ogole na to co zamiescilem na wklej?
<scx> http://wklej.org/id/417572/
<scx> mam problem z wyrazeniem regularnym
<scx> z niczym wiecej
<pokrak> google
<pokrak> jeno ci pomoze i dkumentacja
<pokrak> tak przy piatku nie kce mi sie szukac
<scx> chcialbym zeby blokowal wszystkie pliki php bez "safe" przed rozszerzeniem
<scx> i to robi, ale blokuje takze index generowany przez apache
<scx> w dokumentacji Apache nie ma jak tworzyc wyrazenia regularne
<pokrak> kolejnosc allow deny
<dami4n_> pokrak: jednak nie pomogło
<dami4n_> pokrak: nadal brak rozdzielczości
<pokrak> ta sama rozdzielczosc ??
<dami4n_> niestety
<pokrak> poszukaj gotowego xorg.conf dla twojej karty graf w google moze cos ci podpowie
<Kwpolska> pokrak: xorg.conf? co ty pieprzysz
<morfeusz888> witam wszystkich
<Kwpolska> pokrak: mowiles ze masz ubuntu, right?
<pokrak> tyż
<Kwpolska> pokrak: to czemu nie wiesz, ze xorg.conf juz sie nie uzywa
<pokrak> dziwne u mnie działa
<pokrak> dziwne nawet bardzo dobrze :)
<pokrak> jestem tradycjonalistą
<pokrak> :)
<Kwpolska> pokrak: owszem, da sie plik zrobic, moze nawet iksy beda go czytac
<pokrak> nie moze lecz napewno
<Kwpolska> pokrak: ale takiego pliku nie trzeba
<pokrak> wiem jesli pasuje ci domyslne opcje
<pokrak> a mi nie pasuja
<Kwpolska> pokrak: jakie domylsne opcje?
<pokrak> nawet ten dziwny program do sterowników nvidii tworzy xorg.conf
<pokrak> kwpolska wiec w czym masz problem ??
<Kwpolska> pokrak: ze to jest niepotrzebne
<pokrak> Kwpolska: tia a wzioles pod uwage ze jeśli nie ma xorg.conf to HAL mi robi rozdzielzosc 800x600 a po generowaniu xorg.conf mam taka jak powinienem
<pokrak> wiec nie pitol mi co potrzebne a co nie
<jacekowski> rozdzialke potem xrandr mozna zmienic
<Kwpolska> pokrak: jak sie generuje xorg.conf?
<Kwpolska> pokrak: X --configure?
<pokrak> po wyłączeniu gdm
<pokrak> sudo X -configure
<pokrak> w katalogu domowym sie tworzy
<pokrak> jako xorg.conf.new
<Kwpolska> Unrecognized option: --configure
<pokrak> jeden =-
<pokrak> oki spadam nara
<BlessJah> jacekowski: doswiadczamy jakichs trudnosci?
<lisu> kurde, ale fajny gradient na zachodzacym sloncu
<Wizard> sradient
<Wizard> nie umiecie normalnie mówić? :D
<Majk> czesc
<Majk> czy wie ktoś jak sprawdzić dźwięk 5.1
<Majk> znaczy chciałbym sprawdzić czy głośniki lewy/prawy, lewy tył/prawy tył i centralny/niskie tony są podłączone do właściwych kanałów
<Majk> jak to się robi?
<lisu> Wizard: a jak to nazwiesz inaczej?
<dami4n_> Majk: prefernecja-> dzwięk
<Majk> i co dalej?
<dami4n_> Majk: dalej sprzęt i test Speakers
<Majk> nie mam nic takiego
<dami4n_> Majk: że tak powiem: u mnie działa :)
<dami4n_> Majk: może ktoś inny pomoże
<Majk> ale to jest jakiś przycisk "test speakers" ? mam tylko suwaki do poszczególnych kanałów ale jak nimi ruszam to dźwięk sie robi zniekształcony, dziwne
<Majk> chyba mam dobry pomysł
<Majk> alsamixer i będę wyciszał poszczególne kanały
<Majk> o
<dami4n_> Majk: a chciałem to zaproponować
<dami4n_> Majk: z tego co pamiętam w 10.04 nie miałem takiej opcji, dopiero w 10.10 pojawił się przycisk 'test speakers'
<OkropNick> czy lspci wyswietla tylko te urzadzenia pci do ktorych sa zaladowane sterowniki xzy wszystkie podlaczone? podlaczylem karte pod pci i lspci jej nie wyswietla. jakies pomysly?
<przemek_> czesc
<BlessJah> `seen webnull
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: webnull was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 week, 1 day, 20 hours, 35 minutes, and 46 seconds ago: <webnull> Witam
<przemek_> mam pytanie o używanie dźwięku
<OkropNick> ja tez
<OkropNick> czy lspci wyswietla tylko te urzadzenia pci do ktorych sa zaladowane sterowniki xzy wszystkie podlaczone? podlaczylem karte pod pci i lspci jej nie wyswietla. jakies pomysly?
<Kwpolska> OkropNick: wloz raz jeszcze
<OkropNick> :D
<Kwpolska> OkropNick: jak wyladowac modul?
<OkropNick> Kwpolska: modprobe -r
<fi9o> rmmod?
<przemek_> czy można jakoś odsłuchiwać kanał cd-in podczas używania tvtime jeśli nie ma /dev/mixer?
<foreste> rmmod -f ;d
<OkropNick> na pewno modprobe -r
<Kwpolska> OkropNick: wszystkie pokazuje
<Kwpolska> rmmod tez dziala
<OkropNick> Kwpolska: czyli musze wsadzic jeszcze raz...
<syngress> Witam, po instalacji v10.10 nie mogę uruchomić "Centrum Oprogramowania Ubuntu" - ASUS EEEPC 1005HA - czy ktoś z was miał podobny problem ?
<Kwpolska> syngress: nie uzywaj go [solved]
<foreste> Kwpolska:  niezle pojechales po usludze xbox live ;d
<Kwpolska> syngress: upgrade?
<foreste> pozatym czesc ;d
<syngress> Kwpolska: był upgrade
<Kwpolska> foreste: xbox sux
<syngress> naciskam, mieli dyskiem - nic nie wyświetla
<Kwpolska> syngress: z 10.04?
<foreste> nion ;d
<syngress> to nie był upgrade - czysta instalka
<syngress> przeglądałem logi - nic ..
<syngress> nie mam już pomysłów
<Kwpolska> syngress: nie uzywac tego
<przemek_> pomoże ktoś, jak można słuchać wejścia cd-in?
<syngress> Kwpolska: ułatwia życie - zanim wstukam apt-cache ... przyzwyczaiłem się..
<Kwpolska> syngress: a ja mam inne distro i mam tylko pacmana i clyde. i se radze.
<fi9o> Oj tam gadacie
<fi9o> mozna miec slackware + pacman + abs ;)
<fi9o> I to dopiero ulatwia zycie.
<Kwpolska> fi9o: huh?
<Cent> czesc
<bt4> elo
<Mariuszek> witajcie
<Mariuszek> tym razem postanowilem uruchomic lazarusa na ubuntu, zamiast windowsowatego Delphi
<Mariuszek> no i Lazarus ciagle sie pluje o brak modulu gettext, reinstalowalem kilka razy, ale nic to nie daje
<Mariuszek> jakies pomysly?
<Mariuszek> pojawia sie blad, jesli wstawie cokolwiek na forme i chce to oprogramowac (zazwyczaj klikam dwa razy na button, wtedy mnie przenosi do kodu)
<Mif_> Cześć.
<Mif_> Mam pytanie - jak słuchać na linuksie radia internetowego?
<Mif_> Tj. ściągnąłem xmms2 ale nic nie działa, podobnie z Exaile.
<Mif_> Exaile się wiesza przy próbie otworzenia strumienia.
<Mif_> Nie wie ktoś od czago mogłoby to być?
<dami4n> Mif: Radio Tray
<dami4n> Mif: Bardzo dobry programik
<dami4n> aaa, nie doczytałem
<Mif_> sprawdzę, może będzie działać
<Mif_> ech, nie moge zainstalować tego Radio Try bo nie zgadzają mi się zależności między pakietami
<Mif_> ale dzięki za pomoc, na razie
<szahid> Kwpolska, jestes?
<julek> szahid: na tym polega idea kanalu irc, ze mozesz zadac pytanie wszystkim
<julek> a jesli masz do niego prywatna sprawe, to nie pisz tutaj
<julek> btw, jesli widzisz, ze siedzi, to po co pytasz?;)
<szahid> julek bo moje pytanie dotyczy archa. nie wiem jak odpalic x'y odpali gdm i gnome
<Enlik> Jeśli zainstalowałeś (poprawnie), to pół biedy :>
<szahid> Enlik, zainstalowalem ale bez srodowiska i nie wiem jak je odpalic
<szahid> Enlik, sabayon mi sie posypal
<Enlik> Lipa
<szahid> straszna to oje siodme distro
<szahid> w ciagu kilku ostatni dni
<szahid> chyba do ubuntu wroce, albo do fedory. To prada ze fedora jest taka zla?
<szahid> przyszedl jakis kolo i zaczal mowic ze fedora psuje kompy
<pawli2682> fedora jest dobra
<szahid> lżejsza od ubuntu?
<pawli2682> nawet szybsza od ubuntu
<julek> szahid: sporo osob ma archa tutaj
<szahid> ja mialem praie wszystkie distro
<szahid> ale to bylo kupe czasu temu. Nie ogarniam tego.
<julek> szahid: czyli kilkaset roznych?
<szahid> instauje fedorke.
<julek> czy te pare "glownych";)
<szahid> julek, tak. znaczy nie kilkasetk le kilkanascie tak
<szahid> mam wymienic ?
<julek> nie musisz, wiem jakie
<szahid> mialem nawet KateOs czy Auroxa
<szahid> ale rce mi opadaja
<julek> szahid: tez mialem auroksa:)
<julek> i kateos tez
<szahid> kate os nawet fajne ;p
<szahid> julek, i przy czym zostaes?
<julek> no... szkoda, ze juz zdechlo...
<julek> szahid: roznie;)
<szahid> to byl polski projekt slacka, nie ?
<szahid> julek, a obecnie ?
<julek> szahid: teraz mialem przez rok gentoo, archa uzywam od paru lat
<szahid> julek dla mnie chyba za ciezki arch jet
<julek> a gentoo miewalem i wczesniej, tak z przerwami od 2006 gdzies
<szahid> julek, a co o fedorce mylisz?
<julek> szahid: heh... przeciez instalacja jest prosta
<szahid> myslisz*
<julek> szahid: nigdy nie mialem
<szahid> julek, ale srodowisko mnie przeraza
<julek> mialem auroksa i redhata
<szahid> ja mam zainstalowanego archa
<julek> (to z tych redhatowych)
<julek> szahid: i co nie dziala?
<szahid> nie
<szahid> nie moge  odpalic srodowiska
<szahid> roie wszystko wedlug wiki
<julek> hmm... czyli?
<julek> odpala sie system w konsoli, tak?
<szahid> tak
<julek> i gdm startuje?
<julek>  /etc.rc.d/gdm start
<szahid> nie startuje
<julek> czyli xorg nie dziala?
<szahid> instalowalem go
<julek> szahid: wpisz pacman -S gnome gdm xorg
<julek> masz wszystko co trzeba?
<szahid> instalowalem wszystko
<julek> i "recznie" nie startuje?
<szahid> czekaj odpalamarcha
<szahid> no jestem zalogowany jako root w konsoli
<szahid> teraz /etc/rc.d/gdm start ?
<julek> ta
<szahid> couldnt connect to system bus failde to connect to socet /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<julek>  /etc/rc.d/dbus start ?
<julek>  /etc/rc.d/hal star
<julek> pacman -S dbus hal
<szahid> tez jakis bug
<julek> ?
<szahid> faied to init transaction if you're sure a package manager is no already running you can remove /var/lib/pacman/db.lck
<szahid> sorry ze tak dlugo ale musze przepisywac z pcta
<julek> szahid: znasz chociaz troche angielski?
<szahid> mam usunac ten plik, tak ?
<julek> no to na co czekasz?
<szahid> tam potem do demonow musze dbusa dopisc, nie ?
<julek> no
<julek> przed gdm
<julek> ale najpierw sprawdz, czy dziala
<julek>  /etc/rc.d/sbus start
<julek>  /etc/rc.d/hal start
<julek>  /etc/rc.d/gdm start
<julek> odpal po kolei
<szahid> sbus czy dbus ?
<julek> kurwa...
<szahid> ;-D
<julek> literowka... masz sbus w /etc?
<julek> szahid: a w ogole to wracaj na ubuntu
<julek> albo zacznij sam myslec
<szahid> mozg mi sie wylacza
<julek> szahid: ile masz lat?
<julek> 15?
<szahid> 20
<kklimonda> szahid: czy ty ostatnio nie siedziałeś na debianie?
<szahid> kklimonda, ja juz na wszystkim siedzialem
<julek> kklimonda: chyba siedzial...
<julek> kklimonda: przepraszam za bluzgi;)
<szahid> pierdole znowu jakis bug
<szahid> i ja przepraszma
<szahid> ide instalowac fedore
<julek> idz
<julek> odejdz w pokoju:)
<szahid> i tak wam bede tu siedzial
<szahid> julek, a czemu ubu jest lepsze od fedory?
<Nerihsa> nie jest
<julek> szahid: nie wiem
<Nerihsa> ale to #ubuntu-pl wiec jest
<szahid> Nerihsa, wiec fedor jest lepsza
<Nerihsa> takie samo g..no ale mam mile wspomnienia - to moj 1. linux
<julek> Nerihsa: to masz "sredniawe" wspomnienia...
<julek> ;)
<julek> a ja mam dobre jedzenie w lodowce:)
<julek> tylko musze sobie podgrzac...
<Nerihsa> czy to chlodnik?
<julek> Nerihsa: nie...
<Nerihsa> D:
<julek> pieczona ges...
<julek> z zurawinka...
<julek> i z imbirem
<Nerihsa> cool story bro
<julek> i z majerankiem chyba...
<julek> Nerihsa: cool, ale ty nie zrozumiesz;)
<julek> Nerihsa: jak sie najpierw glodowalo przez miesiac...;)
<winter> bry
<serek> witam
<winter> bry
<serek> jakoś malo rozgadany ten kanał :P
<winter> przyszedłem tu ponad pół godziny temu po raz pierwszy w życiu :P
<serek> też tu jestem pierwsz raz :P
<serek> w pracy siedzie i stwierdziłem że zobacze co tu sie dzieje ^^
<KiFka> heh
<KiFka> piatek wieczorem
<KiFka> ludzie tu maja zycie prywatne
<KiFka> no przynajmniej niektorzy ;)
<winter> pewnie mniejszość
<winter> :-D
<KiFka> ja mam wlasnie reklame w filmie
<KiFka> wiec zerknelam
<serek> wiem że dziwne godziny pracy, ale przynajmniej dobrze płacą ^^
<winter> kurde wróciłem do ubuntu po przeskoku na kilka innych distr
<winter> i chyba na ubu najlepiej
<serek> ja tylko suse byłem zmuszony urzywać
<serek> ubuntu ma ten urok że prawie wszytko samo się robi :P
<winter> dizisja jeszcze u mnie stało gentoo
<KiFka> ja mam dyzur ...
<serek> ?
<winter> ale to co tam się dzieje ze sterami nvidii to tragedia
<KiFka> mam nadzieje ze nie beda zdwonic po nocy
<winter> KiFka: jaki dyżur
<KiFka> zeby im printer spool restartowac :S
<serek> właśni :P
<winter> mogę żyć z tym , że ubu robi się niestabilne przy małej ilości pamięci na bufory
<KiFka> daka dola adminki :P
<jacekowski> KiFka: a windows ma services
<jacekowski> KiFka: i konfigurowalnosc co zrobic jak sie usluga wywali
<KiFka> niesamowite jacekowski
<barnex> i słyszałem, ze TCO windowsa jest niższe
<barnex> i że jak się używa open office'a, to się dostaje gorsze oceny z wypracowań :3
<serek> o czym wy mówici ? P
<serek> :P
<barnex> well, ja nawiązuje do zabawnych badań/kampanii reklamowych microsoftu
<serek> to ja coś nie w temacie :(
<serek> wogóle microsoft ma reklamy ?
<winter> nie w .pl
<serek> widziałem tylko plakaty o IE 8
<serek> aaa...
<mati75> w radiu lecą o windows 7
<winter> małe kampanie w sieci, nic w tv
<Szatan> winter: było w Discovery jako raklama
<winter> mati75: no tak ale to na zasadzie że powiedzą że do sprzętu jest w7 przy reklamie notebooka
<serek> wow, może to i dobrze że telewizji nie oglądam :p
<winter> Szatan: właściwie to nie oglądam tv
<mati75> winter: nie
<winter> to innej nie słyszałem
<barnex> serek: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzdykNa2IBU&feature=player_embedded
<mati75> http://marketingowiec.pl/artykul/polscy-blogerzy-w-kampanii-windows-7
<serek> lol
<serek> sympatyczne
<Enlik> Głupawe hasło - ale może o to chodzi
<Szatan> serek: a masz danio w lodówce?
<barnex> 100% korzyści, jajebe.
<serek> Szatan: tak, a obok Krucyfiks i wode święconą  ;]
<Szatan> serek: perwnie przy mnie ona wyparuje
<winter> barnex: niezła próba wytłumaczenia dlaczego 0 > ~$150
<pkkm> Nie działa mi port LPT w Lucid.
<barnex> winter: well, to akurat nie jest najważniejsze imho winter
<barnex> raczej to, że tak się starali znaleźć jakieś opinie
<barnex> że musieli wrzucić tam kolesia który mówi 'open-code openoffice'
<barnex> i babkę która mówi o ocenach :3
<barnex> no i ogólnie podejście microsoftu 'my wyznaczamy standard, więc możemy łamać kompatybilność z czym chcemy i to ich wina, że są niekokmpatybilni'
<frimer> co jest potrzebne w ubuntu poza ff i flashplayerem by youtube chodzilo?
<Enlik> Internet
<winter> nic?
<Szatan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AIJtbnFdJI
<Enlik> (generalnie)
<frimer> bo koledze nie chodzi :D
<frimer> Enlik: hehe smieszne :D
<Enlik> :)
<frimer> no nic kukne jutro na zajeciach co on tam poinstalowal ;]
<frimer> ciezko sie dogadac z kims kto ma tydzien linuksa
<julek> heh...
<julek> frimer: ja mam dlugi weekend, a ty na zajecia...;)
<frimer> julek: no nie kazdy ma tak fajnie jak Ty
<julek> frimer: mowie tylko, ze mam dlugi weekend, nie mam fajniej;)
<frimer> ja bym chcial miec taki weekend
<julek> bo ty masz raz na miesiac zjazd pewniw...;)
<frimer> 2 na miesiac
<kenay> Witam wszystkich :)
<julek> frimer: no to widzisz... masz co 2 tygodnie 2 ciezsze dni:)
<frimer> hej kenay
<kenay> O czym rozmowa?
<frimer> julek: ano mozna tez to tak nazwac
<frimer> kenay: ciezkich dniach ;] studia
<kenay> Tak? Teoretycznie to wspaniały okres w życiu :D
<julek> kenay: ile masz lat?;)
<frimer> kenay: czy ja wiem, napewno nie zaocznie
<kenay> Teoretycznie tutaj. Wiek nie ma znaczenia
<julek> kenay: ma, ogromne...;)
<frimer> ;]
 * kenay gadacie 
<Szatan> keNzi: bla bla bla bla
<nooga> hej
<Nerihsa> jeh
<nooga> mam problem z polaczeniem z siecia ad-hoc utworzona pod windows 7 :F
<Nerihsa> przykro mi
<nooga> wyglada to tak, ze siec jest widoczna na liscie nm ale jak klikam to nic sie w zwiazku z tym nie dzieje
<nooga> Nerihsa: ciesze sie twym wspolczuciem
<nooga> ale przyszedlem raczej po hinta
<Nerihsa> do uslug
<nooga> ;)
<morfeusz888> witam
<Psotnick> witam :)
<Psotnick> jest tutaj ktoś, kto w miarę ogarnia c++?
<morfeusz888> czy ktoś z Was próbował postawić NIS-a tak, aby pracował nie w domenie a w grupie roboczej ?
<Nerihsa> tyle pytan a zadnych odpowiedzi
<Psotnick> no właśnie ;/
<morfeusz888> może za trudne ;)
<Psotnick> morfeusz888: dla mnie twoje jest za trudne :) nie znam się na sieciach zupełnie
<morfeusz888> Psotnick: ja też nie jestem jakiś wszech wiedzący w tych sprawach, ale trzeba się uczyć i sprawdzać teorię w praktyce
<Psotnick> nom :)
<Nerihsa> lepiej zasac bardziej szczegolowe pytanie
<Psotnick> ok
<morfeusz888> Nerisha: już bardziej szczegółowego pytanie według mnie nie da się zadać
<Psotnick> Czy wie ktoś jak (o ile się da) dać wstawkę z basha w c++?
<Psotnick> wiem, że można coś wrzucić przez system() z stdlib.h
<nooga> no tak
<nooga> wstawki jako takiej nie zrobisz
<Psotnick> aha, czyli zostaje tylko system(), dzięki wielki :)
<Psotnick> wielkie*
<nooga> n/p :)
<nooga> teraz jakby mi ktos wyjasnil czemu nm nie chwyta ad-hocow
<Psotnick> mi tez nie chwyta, ani nie chwytał od kiedy pamiętam ;/
<nooga> probuje dociec dlaczego ale nie mam pojecia
<Psotnick> u mnie to chyba wina karty :) w Debianie jak doinstaluje MadWiFi to nie widzi sieci na kanałach wyższych niż 10 ;/
<nooga> no a u mnie ladnie widzi i nawet zaznacza na liscie ze to ad-hoc
<nooga> ale jak klikne to po prostu menu znika i koniec
<nooga> nic sie nie dzieje
<nooga> cholerne 3945
<winter> nooga: spróbuj z cli
<nooga> a jak to sie robi :D
<winter> tylko ja już nie pamiętam jak, dawno swoją kartę wifi straciłem
<winter> nooga: potrzebujesz narzędzi iw
<nooga> mam je
<winter> to iwconfig-iem się robiło, zajrzyj do manuala
<winter> iwlist wyświetli Ci dostępne sieci
<winter> razem z kompletnym zestawem potrzebnych (i nie) danych
<winter> nooga: na przykład: 'iwconfig <interfejs> mode Ad-Hoc' ustawi tryb ad-hoc na wybranym interfejsie
<nooga> cos mi to nie dziala tak jak powinno :F
<winter> kurde pomógłbym Ci ale nie mam już swojego atherosa
<nooga> hm
<nooga> cos tam jest namieszane, dlatego nm nie lapie
<nooga> hmh
<nooga> nm_setting_802_1x_get_pkcs11_engine_path: assertion `NM_IS_SETTING_802_1X (setting)' failed
<nooga> no to mam odpowiedz  -.-
<winter> lepsze to niż nic
<winter> teraz do google
<nooga> wlasnie szukam
<komorra> czesc
<komorra> wie ktos moze gdzie sie wrzuca biblioteki jar potrzebne przy odpalaniu innych jarow? chodzi mi o domyslny katalog w JRE na debianie po instalacji z apt-geta
<Psotnick> a pytałeś wujka?
<Szatan> Mat_Matan: kup pan shella
<Mat_Matan> Szatan: wyrwiszmata mam
<Szatan> Mat_Matan: /j #bshellz to jedyne 30m stąd
<Mat_Matan> Szatan: mam "szela"
<Mhrok> Mat_Matan: nieźle zaspamowałeś log :D http://mhroczny.eu/syf/mat_matan.png
<Mat_Matan> Mhrok: wiem
<Mat_Matan> dupa orangutan mnie zrywa
<Mat_Matan> albo cos z golebiem
<juru> witam wszystkich
<Szatan> o jura
<Szatan> prywiet
<juru> mam taki mały problem z pidginem, chodzi o to że jak tworze metakontakt to wszystko jest pieknie ładnie, ale jak połacze sie od nowa to wszystko powraca do stanu pierwotnego
<lisu_> juru: moze twój protokół komunikacji nie obsługuje metakontaktów
<juru> kurcze właśnie brałem taką opcje pod uwagę
<szymon_g> witam
<Szatan> ktoś się zna na dovecocie?
<Szatan> szymon_g: witaj uciekinierze
<szymon_g> :? witaj Szatan
<Szatan> szymon_g: znaczy się emigrancie
<jacekowski> Szatan: jakim kocie?
<jacekowski> Szatan: i jaki problem
<jacekowski> szymon_g: chwalilem ci sie ze mam esesela
<Szatan> Moskwa rafal # /etc/init.d/dovecot start
<Szatan> localmount * ERROR:  Some services needed are missing.  Run *         './dovecot broken' for a list of those *         services.  dovecot was not started.
<jacekowski> Szatan: no to zrob to co pisze
<lisu_> ... a raczej to czego nie zrobiles...
<Szatan> Moskwa rafal # /etc/init.d/dovecot broken
<Szatan> localmount
<jacekowski> Szatan: no to dodaj localmounta
<jacekowski> albo zrob zeby nie wymagal
<Szatan> jacekowski: gdzie?
<nooga> o jacekowski
<jacekowski> bo to pewnie kwestia tego ze skrypt nie dzialajacy z upstartem
<jacekowski> nooga: no ja
<jacekowski> szymon_g: i to mam esesela z prawdziwym certyfikatem
<szymon_g> jacekowski, no to gratulacje
<jacekowski> https://jacekowski.org/
<jacekowski> i to nawet zaszalalem bo to wildcard
<jacekowski> na cale *.jacekowski.org/
 * szymon_g wlasnie oglada The League of Gentlemen :)
<Szatan> 1st
<Kwpolska> last
<Szatan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPE9-YozpyQ
<lisu_> a uj tam
<Szatan> y?
<foreste> re
<foreste> jak naprawic brak polskich znakow w ubu 10.10 ?
<zelo> Witam. Mam problem przy uruchomieniu połączenie po wifi w ubu 10.10 zawiesza się całkowicie system. Karta wifi oparta o ar9285. Wie ktoś z was co może być tego przyczyną?
<dweller> wyłącz kartę wifi i zobacz czy sie wiesza
<zelo> jak korzystam z neta po kablu to smiga ok
<zelo> wifi normalnie wykrywa sieci ale w chwili gdy lacze sie z ktoras z nich nastepuje totalny zawias. Nie moge nawet do konsoli przejsc
<zelo> ma kos jakis pomysl jak sobie z tym poradzic?
<Mhrok> dmesg? jakieś logi?
<winter> spróbuj z cli, powinieneś dostać jakiś output przed z wisem
<zelo> zaraz sprubuje cos wyczaic
<dweller> zelo: migają diody na klawiaturze po zwisie?
<zelo> nie
<zelo> ale problem prawdopobnie zostanie rozwiazanyw idnowsem
#ubuntu-pl 2010-11-13
<winter> ble
<grzesiu> Hello
<winter> dobry wieczór
<winter> co nie dizała?
<winter> :-D
<lisu_> o/
<lisu_> kufa, mac z flaszami, co za h* to wymyslil?
<grzesiu> flash ma macu chodzi ok
<grzesiu> :)
<grzesiu> Windows mi nie działa :D
<grzesiu> Żart :)
<grzesiu> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/34/Impossible_staircase.svg
<lisu_> h* mnie windows obchodzi, windows to ścierwo, co sie p...li w najmniej oczekiwanym momencie
<grzesiu> :)
<lisu_> k... nastepny co ameryke odkryl i chce sie pochwalic
<lisu_> idz pomacaj jakas cipke, a nie tutaj shity wysylasz
<winter> lisu_: piłeś?
<winter> :-D
<lisu_> winter: czas przeszly?
<winter> pijesz :-D
<lisu_> tak juz lepiej
<grzesiu> Shity?
<winter> też lubię sobie popić do irc
<lisu_> winter: twoje zdrowie
<winter> ale nie dzisiaj
<lisu_> winter: nie no kurde siedze od 18 stej naj jeb&m slaszem, mam plajera i kufa przerabialem milion razy, a tu h... na stronie nie dziala, nawet demo  ;/
<winter> kompletnie nie znam się na flashu
<lisu_> a co tu sie znać, mam playera na www, mam plik w flv
<lisu_> jedno z drugim zgrać graniczy z cudem
<winter> może z innym playerem zagra
<lisu_> na localu, w sensie na pulpicie jak html odpale chodzi, wgram to w www i nie chodzi
<lisu_> p...lone ścieżki w jeb*m jscriptcie
<lisu_> dobrze ze jakiego opa nie ma bo bym juz pewnie kopa chwycil niezlego
<winter> kto tu opuje?
<lisu_> a kto to wie
<winter> en0x?
<lisu_> nie wzywaj nadaremno
<lisu_> hehe
<lisu_> nie wiem
<winter> pracuje pewnie w jusa
<lisu_> jusa?
<winter> usa
<lisu_> aaa
<lisu_> szycha
<lisu_> na budowie?
<winter> a pies go wie pewnie, pewnie stuka przy kompie
<winter> główkuje raczej
<winter> :-D
<lisu_> pewnie sobi jakis shit jakiemus szmaciazowi, co sam nie potrafi dodać 2 do 2 exp 15
<lisu_> ale lepsza robota kazda niz zadna
<lisu_> byle dobrze platna
<lisu_> kk... p...le, skonczylo wysylac demo flasza i nawet tego nei wyswietla
<lisu_> kufa
<lisu_> doba zdrowia zycze bo jutro chorowal bede
<lisu_> nara
<szymon_g> zegnam
<inzaghi89> hi, macie jakiś pomysł jak się uporać z "failed with exit status 1" z crona?
<inzaghi89> skrypt ręcznie wykonuje się prawidłowo, a z crona juz nie
<Enlik> Przekieruj wyjście (out i err) skryptu gdzieś i obacz błąd
<inzaghi89> hm, ale jak pisałem - ręczne uruchomienie tym samym poleceniem "sudo sh /katalog/skrypt.sh" działa
<inzaghi89> z crona tylko nie chce iść, a uruchamiane z roota jest
<inzaghi89> przed aktualizacją do ubu 10.10 działało
<inzaghi89> po aktualizacji się posypało, a skrypt to praktycznie samo grepowanie
<Enlik> Jest NOPASSWD dla tego polecenia?
<Enlik> Czy chce czytać hasło? :)
<inzaghi89> dla grepa?
<Enlik> sudo sh …
<Enlik> Jak ręcznie to piszesz to pyta o hasło?
<inzaghi89> nie ustawiałem bo z roota to wykonuje, więc sądziłem ze to logiczne że nie potrzeba
<inzaghi89> nie
<inzaghi89> crontab roota, polecenie też z roota
<Enlik> A... to spróbuj bez sudo
<inzaghi89> sudo praktycznie niepotrzebne, bez niego też dzialało wczesniej
<inzaghi89> teraz nie dziala z i bez
<Enlik> Chbya ze miales na mysli ze sudo tylko testowo zeby spr. czy dziala z usera bez crona... nvm
<inzaghi89> ręcznie wpisanie działa w obu przypadkach
<inzaghi89> cron wiem, że działa
<Enlik> Niemniej można gdybac - jabym jednak zrobil te przekierowania i zobaczyl czy nie pluje bledami - np. zmiany w zm. środowiskowych moze cos zrobily
<inzaghi89> skrypt też wykonuje bo nadpisuje mi istniejące pliki "niczym" :P
<Enlik> <linia crona> &> /tmp/LOG ← jeśli chcesz popatrzeć
<Enlik> Poza tym - pomysł - to skrypt sh czy basha (wykorzystujacy pierdoły w stylu [[)? Może program wykonujacy zły
<Enlik> Teoretycznie jak z jusera poszlo to powinno byc ok, ale nigdy nie wiadomo (alias czy cos)
<inzaghi89> no z roota jako "sh /katalog/skrypt.sh" idzie bez zająknięcia
<inzaghi89> z crona rootowego ma wzdęcia
<Enlik> albo wpisz tam /bin/sh
<inzaghi89> błędow nie wypisuje żadnych
<inzaghi89> próbowalem
<inzaghi89> to samo
<inzaghi89> bardziej rozbudowany skrypt mi działa, ten nie
<inzaghi89> drugi mam jeszcze prostszy
<inzaghi89> też nei działa ;p
<inzaghi89> tam jest dosłownei sam grep
<Enlik> To może /usr/bin nie ma w PATH?
<Enlik> e, w /bin jest
<Enlik> Tam gdzie sh
<inzaghi89> teraz to nie wiem o co Ci chodzi ;)
<Enlik> Nie, nic w sumie, pewnie zły trop ;]
<inzaghi89> hm, ma znaczenie, że dawniej logi miały root:root
<inzaghi89> a teraz jest root:adm? ;>
<inzaghi89> może grupie adm dać nopasswd?
<Enlik> Nie powinny mieć
<Enlik> Nie używaj sudo, nie trzeba tu
<Enlik> A weź może pokaż ten prosty grep
<inzaghi89> http://wklej.org/hash/c20ef437a8c/
<inzaghi89> nie dałem fullscreena i ucięło po $MIE
<inzaghi89> ale tam jest ok wszystko ;) tylko lokalizacja jest poadana dalej
<inzaghi89> zresztą przed aktualizacją do 10.10 dzialało
<inzaghi89> po aktualizacji przestało
<Enlik> Nie mam pojecia w czym jest problem
<Enlik> Ale za to moge polecic mkdir -p <katalog-moze-istniec-lub-nie> ;)
<inzaghi89> heh no wlasnie ja tez nie mam pojęcia czemu nie działa ;p
<inzaghi89> :D lepsza taka rada niż żadna :D
<Enlik> Problemu nie rozw. ale skrypt uprosci, hehe.
<inzaghi89> no tak
<inzaghi89> i mogę warunek wywalić :)
<Enlik> :>
<winter> ble
<inzaghi89> wtedy samo mkdir -p katalog starczy, zamiast instrukcji
<inzaghi89> mkdir -p katalog | grep...
<winter> wcześnie już ..
<Enlik> Ano
<inzaghi89> tworzy pliki, ale nie grepuje :P
<inzaghi89> gdzieś mu coś nie pasi
 * Enlik idzie sobie
 * winter zostaje
 * inzaghi89 jeszcze nie wie
 * Enlik stwierdza fakt, że ktos będzie czuwał, więc idzie bez obaw
<inzaghi89> dziwny ten cron jest
<inzaghi89> rly
<winter> o rly?
<indigolight> czesc
<mati75> re
<winter> re re kum kum
<winter> :>
<spontaniczny> Witam! Czy jeżeli będę korzystał, z Wine na fluxboksie będzie chodził płynniej niż np. na Gnome czy KDE?
<winter> pewnie chodzi Ci o gry na wine
<spontaniczny> Tak ;-)
<Nerihsa> niekoniecznie
<Nerihsa> chyba ze compiz w gnome czy efekty kde mocno ci zamulaja
<winter> osobiście zanotowałem mniej fps w glxgears na fluxboksie niż na innych managerach okien, ale to było na gentoo i nie wiem czym to mogło być spowodowane
<winter> spontaniczny: przetestuj glxgears, ale na pewno zminimalizujesz użycie pamięci używając fluxa
<Nerihsa> glxgears to nie je benchmark
<spontaniczny> Czy przy odpalaniu wine środowisko graficzne  nadal chodzi  w tle?
<winter> Nerihsa: ale daje jakiś wgląd w sprawę ;-)
<Nerihsa> yhy
<mati75> spontaniczny: nie zawsze
<spontaniczny> no nic. Jak ściągnie mi się gra odpale na gnome i na fulxie zobaczymy gdzie będzie ladniej smigac
<mati75> praktycznie nie ma różnicy
<mati75> góra 5 fps
<winter> no ja wtedy zanotowałem około 150
<winter> ale to były odmienne warunki od ubuntowych
<mati75> winter: O_o
<winter> mati75: tak i duże wachania
<spontaniczny> winter, ale ja nie mam ubuntu ;-)
<mati75> muszę stery wsadzić to porównam
<mati75> bo na vesa to sobie moge
<mati75> ale różnicy praktycznie nie ma
<winter> cholera wie, może xcompmgr policzył
<mati75> wyłączony mam
<winter> bo na fluxie zawsze używałem
<Cent> czesc
<winter> cesc
<mati75> cent
<Nerihsa> happy caturday
<winter> \o/
<winter> nic nie spałem :-D
<winter> ma ktoś na sprzedarz modem surfboarda 5100i ?
<Mariuszek> witam
<Nerihsa> s/sprzedarz/sprzedaz  :F
<winter> :-D
<winter> polska język trudna język
<mati75> winter: to patrz
<mati75> glxgears z gnome
<mati75> 12576 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2515.065 FPS
<mati75> 12515 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2502.966 FPS
<mati75> 12526 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2505.164 FPS
<mati75> a teraz z fluxboxa wezme
<mati75> 16092 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3218.399 FPS
<mati75> 16076 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3215.098 FPS
<mati75> 16059 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3211.709 FPS
<mati75> to fluxbox
<winter> :-D
<mati75> w grach to 2-3 fps
<winter> tego się nie spodziewałem
<winter> że więcej na fluxie
<winter> mati75: a tak btw, jaka karta?
<spontaniczny> winter, a tak spytam z ciekawości. Jaką gre odpalałes?
<mati75> nv g86
<winter> spontaniczny: ja gram tylko w ioquake3
<winter> 21455 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4290.841 FPS
<winter> 21982 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4396.340 FPS
<winter> 21748 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4349.235 FPS
<winter> gnome, gf9800gt
<spontaniczny> mati75, a mozna glxgears zainstalowac na fluxie?
<winter> sure
<mati75> a czego nie można
<winter> err 9500gt
<spontaniczny> Hmm ciekawy jaki ping by otrzymac na wluxie z glxgears
<winter> typo, sry
<Mat_Matan> bry
<Mat_Matan> siemka mati75
<spontaniczny> No cześć
<mati75> hej Mat_Matan
<spontaniczny> Acha, a tak jeszce spytam skąd aplikacje typu xchat czy pidgin czerpią słowniki?
<mati75> wpolish
<spontaniczny> taki pakiet?
<mati75> tak
<mati75> Mat_Matan: kiedy remiksy puszczamy?
<spontaniczny> hmm. Na fedorze nie mam go  w repo
<Mat_Matan> mati75: w grudniu chyba razem z ubu 10.10 hehe :P
<mati75> dobra
<spontaniczny> Jakie remiksy?
<mati75> lubuntu i xubuntu
<michal_> czesc kto wie jak zamienic kolor trzcionki albo tla w nowym tlenie
<spontaniczny> za moich czasów tlen był badziewiem strasznym
<michal_> bo sciagnalem aktualizacje i tlo kontaktow zrobilo sie biale a literki szare ze ledwo cos widac
<Mat_Matan> mati75: a tak serio, mam miesiąc rboty na szkole, niedłygo koniec techa a by się przydało dobre ocenki na kwicie mieć
<michal_> wole niz kadu
<mati75> znam to
<Mat_Matan> mati75: więc jak tylko będę miał ze 2 dni wolnego to zrobię remix xubu
<Mat_Matan> i poszukam dla niego serva
<mati75> ja mam prawie gotowy
<mati75> walisz na jaki kolwiek
<michal_> wie ktos jak to zamienic
<mati75> potem go do siebie dam
<spontaniczny> michal_, chyba raczej nikt tu z tlena nie korzysta
<michal_> to czego uzywacie do gg
<spontaniczny> pidgina osobiscie uzywam
<fi9o> ekg2.
<spontaniczny> ekg2 to nadal konsolowe ejst?
<michal_> nielubie pidgina chyba najgorsze co moze byc
<spontaniczny> nie znasz sie
<michal_> ekg2 nieznam
<fi9o> spontaniczny: Yes.
<fi9o> ekg/ekg2
<spontaniczny> empathy spróbuj ale dla mnie to tz nie przyjemne
 * mati75 używa tlena
<Mat_Matan> mati75: planuję jeszcze servera przerobić
<mati75> mi się nie chce
<fi9o> michal_: http://ekg.chmurka.net albo http://ekg2.org
<Mat_Matan> mati75: fluxa mu dać i masę konsolowych appów i kilka graficznych np do filmów
<mati75> mint mam jeszcze na głowie
<mati75> Mat_Matan: tylko serwer jest x64
<Mat_Matan> mati75: a, no chyba że
<michal_> to konsolowe jest?
<Mat_Matan> to z czymś innym pokombinuję
<spontaniczny> michal_, ekg? tak.
<spontaniczny> albo po prostu kadu sobie instalnij
<spontaniczny> sudo apt-get install kadu
<Mat_Matan> mati75: chyba że minta z fluxem szybko dadzą
<michal_>  a wlasnie jak zrobic przezroczysta konsole czy nawet z jakims tlem
<Mat_Matan> michal_: Finch - konsolowy
<Mat_Matan> pidgin
<mati75> Mat_Matan: łatpie
<mati75> wątpie*
<michal_> dzieki
<mati75> luty minimum
<spontaniczny> a jaką masz konsole?
<Mat_Matan> spontaniczny: nintendo 64 :P
<spontaniczny> Edycja>Preferencje profilu
<mati75> może xterm ma
<Mat_Matan> mati75: to już narwal będzie prawie
<mati75> chyba że na debian uciekną
<Mat_Matan> mati75: no chyba że
<Mat_Matan> mati75: ja też rozważam migrację z ubu
<spontaniczny> Mat_Matan, na jakie distro?
<Mat_Matan> mati75: za duży sajgon się robi
<mati75> coś za ostro kombinują
<Mat_Matan> spontaniczny: que? co ma jakie distro
<winter> podoba mi się nowy instalator
<winter> część danych wpisuje się równolegle z postępującym procesem instalacji
<spontaniczny> Mat_Matan, a nie zrozumiałem, że distro chcesz zmienić :p
<winter> ciekawy pomysł
<winter> oczywiście nie w alternate
<Mat_Matan> mati75: na debiana chyba zwieję
<mati75> ja nie muszę
<spontaniczny> ja na fedorze siedze i nie narzekam
<Mat_Matan> mati75: albo susła z gnomulcem potestuję
<karmel> powitac
<Mat_Matan> mati75: mało jest dojrzałych z dobrym wsparciem distr, fed, osuse, ubu, deb
<karmel> nie ma ktos paczki deb ekg2?
<Mat_Matan> mati75: mandriva zdycha
<spontaniczny> conky ma jakiś konfigurator graficzny?
<Mat_Matan> spontaniczny: hahaha :P
<spontaniczny> ?
<Mat_Matan> spontaniczny: nie ma
<karmel> Mat_Matan: nie smiej sie
<mati75> karmel: do?
<karmel> byly takie prby
<Mat_Matan> spontaniczny: chyba że sobie napiszesz
<karmel> mati75: do  ubuntu ;]
<mati75> Mat_Matan: ostatnio mandriva u mnie na dysku była w 2006
<spontaniczny> Mat_Matan, spytałem tylko
<Mat_Matan> spontaniczny: toć conky ma do konfiguracji jeden pliczek
<karmel> tudziez jakiegos debiana niestarego
<spontaniczny> Mat_Matan, nigdu z tego nie korzystałem
<Mat_Matan> karmel: eeee unstable nie dla mnie
<Kwpolska> *facepalm*
<Mat_Matan> karmel: chociaż niestabilny ubu powstał na niestabilnym deb :P
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: conky ma jeden, ale nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie zeby uzywac 666
<Mat_Matan> Kwpolska: nic
<mati75> karmel: którego?
<karmel> mati75: jeden czort - tak czy siak sie zainstaluje
<mati75> http://packages.debian.org/experimental/net/ekg2
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: jest podobno jakis, ale to gowno.
<spontaniczny> Kwpolska, a to sobie go wyedytuje tylko musze w necie zlaezc gdzie on jest i jak  go wyedytowac
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: huh?
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: config od conky'ego piszesz sam, mozna znalezc w sieci gotowe. ja mam swoj wlasny z poczatiem od gotowca
<winter> spontaniczny: http://conky.sourceforge.net/documentation.html
<winter> ja swój też o inny oparłem
<winter> ale
<Mat_Matan> spontaniczny: "conky konfiguracja tutoriak" google it!
<Kwpolska> tutorial*
<winter> podsuneliście mi pomysł żeby odpalić drugiego z innym configiem :P
<Mat_Matan> Kwpolska: thx
<Kwpolska> http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/04/04/create-a-custum-conky-setup/
<spontaniczny> ale znajde gdzieś już gotowe pliki, tak?
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: na da
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: ale takie są do dupy
<Kwpolska> czit z niggerem nie dziala w recaptchy?
<karmel> gotowce nie sa pro
<Kwpolska> karmel++;
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1933476/screenshots/currentdesktop.png - jak ci sie takie podobaja (są trzy, znajdź je) to moge ci dac.
<Kwpolska> ale niggah dziala.
<spontaniczny> Kwpolska, fajny desktop
 * fi9o ma ladniejszy conky
<Mat_Matan> spontaniczny: na gnome look se poszukaj fajowych
<spontaniczny> wiem ogladalem co nie co ale nie ma nic co by mi sie podobalo.
<Kwpolska> fi9o: pokaz.
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: lightweight.
<fi9o> Kwpolska: Wait
<spontaniczny> a jak wylaczyc  conky?
<fi9o> ubic proces.
<spontaniczny> uhmm
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: killall conky
<fi9o> Kwpolska: Upload'uje
<spontaniczny> mi sie tam z desktopem nie chce bawic
<Kwpolska> fi9o: byle szybko
 * karmel nie ma conky'ego :P
 * mati75 ma jakiś beznadziejny
<fi9o> Kwpolska: http://i.imgur.com/9d3Zj.png
<Kwpolska> karmel: ssiesz
<mati75> fi9o: fajne'
 * fi9o wie.
<fi9o> conky + lua
<Mat_Matan> fi9o: no tu to pojechałeś, ale tobie z ob to pasuje
<fi9o> Afk
<fi9o> wegiel trzeba zrzucac
<fi9o> cale szczescie, ze tylko pol tony
<Mat_Matan> fi9o: ja miałem mc temu 3 do zrzucenia :P
 * mati75 sobie też lua wsadzi
<karmel> lua? wtf?
<karmel> to jakis jezyk byl chyba
<mati75> `g lua language
<Kwpolska> karmel: brawo
<Przekliniak> mati75: The Programming Language Lua: <http://www.lua.org/>
<fi9o> karmel: tak.
<fi9o> lua cairo dodam zeby potem nie bylo niedomowien.
<karmel> fi9o: to jakies gotowe rozwiazanie czy wlasny kod
<fi9o> karmel: Przerobiony inny konfig pode mnie.
<Kwpolska> karmel: zapewne gotowiec
<fi9o> Kwpolska: Tys jest gotowiec :)
<fi9o> I to z ubuntu forum :)
<karmel> niebrzydkie to
<Kwpolska> fi9o: headery mam z deviantarta, reszta samemu
<fi9o> karmel: conky + lua w google ;)
<grzesiu> Hi
<fi9o> `g conky + lua
<Przekliniak> fi9o: Conky and Lua - Conky Wiki: <http://conky.wikia.com/wiki/Conky_and_Lua>
<Mhrok> http://www.collegehumor.com/article:1810663 heh
<morfeusz888> witam
<onedeep69> cze
<morfeusz888> czy ktoś z Was posiada może najnowszy Linux+ 12/2010 ?
<Kwpolska> morfeusz888: ja
<mati75> no
<mati75> http://ompldr.org/vNjVhZQ
<winter> ni8ce, nice
<winter> http://imgur.com/6gedi.jpg
<Kwpolska> winter: brzydkie. ubuntu.
<Kwpolska> jpg.
<winter> a mi tam wchodzi
<winter> a z compizem to już w ogóle
<winter> bajeczka
<winter> korzystam póki mogę
<winter> bo coś te nowe sterowniki nvidii nie chcą współpracować z czymkolwiek
<winter> na ubuntu są jeszcze 195-*
<winter> ee
<winter> głupoty plecę
<winter> [    7.673197] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  260.19.06  Mon Sep 13 06:35:06 PDT 2010
<winter> sprzeczne informacje z modinfo
<winter> <3
<karmel> fi9o: podzielilbys sie configiem?
<spontaniczny> ma ktoś fajne configi conky
<Mhrok> spontaniczny: forum ubntu, caly watek z tym jest
<Mhrok> poogladaj sobie
<spontaniczny> mhrok korzystałeś kiedyś z usług polchatu?
<Mhrok> nie chyba ;)
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: ja mam.
<winter> nie wierzę
<spontaniczny> jak w configuracji jest np. jakiś zegar bądź inna grafika to musze owy zegar/grafikę doinstalować?
<Kwpolska> winter: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1933476/screenshots/currentdesktop.png
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: doinstalowac? co ty pieprzysz
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: wiekszosc rzeczy jest ootb, graficzki musisz sam miec, a niektore rzeczy sa skryptami.
<winter> ale ten nie jest fajny ;-D
<spontaniczny> uhmm ;-)
<Kwpolska> winter: lajtłajt ftw
<winter> o/
<pokrak> re re
<winter> kum kum
<pokrak> qna kvirc mi nie łączył z freenode a chatzilla łączy strange :/
<Kwpolska> pokrak: irssi
<pokrak> jak zaczynałem ircowac to tylko z shella plus skrypt vampire heh a jaki dramat był jak screena wcielo :P
<pokrak> Kwpolska: joł
<Kwpolska> pokrak: irssi.
<pokrak> vole kvirca ale jak chatzilla działa tyz mi styknie
<pokrak> wiec problem rozwiązany
<Kwpolska> pokrak: wyjdz.
<bt4> cześć
<pokrak> nie kce mi sie
<pokrak> i jak Kwpolska zrobiles sobie wlasnego xorga ?? :)
 * KiFka hi
<PoKrAk> fi
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk: ta
<PoKrAk> hehehehehe
<PoKrAk> jeszcze na tym redhatowym wynalazku smigasz ?? :P
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1933476/screenshots/currentdesktop.png
<PoKrAk> minimalistycznie
<PoKrAk> z cariodockiem
<PoKrAk> pinguy powinien sie ci spodobac
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk: wrong!
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk: avant-window-navigator
<PoKrAk> jak cario wyglada i to samo zastosowanie
<dweller> Kwpolska: mac-like, so lame
<PoKrAk> leeeehehehehhehehehehe
<Kwpolska> dweller: ale nie przynajmniej 1:1. troche sie bazowalem.
<PoKrAk> j PREFERUJE ZWYKŁY GNOMOWSKI UKŁAD Z CONKY
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk: caps
<dweller> nie reformuj słitaśnego trolka
<dweller> niech sam wydzie
<jacekowski> ale conky nie ma nic do gnome
<PoKrAk> ma tyle ze działa
<PoKrAk> :)
<dweller> nah
<PoKrAk> ok niech bedzie maiało byc zwykły gnomowski układ + conky
<crusty> jakie srodowisko jest wg. was najlepsze do gentoo?
<crusty> ;)
<winter> żadne
<winter> żadnych X
<PoKrAk> zreszta działa o wiele leiej pod gnome niz pod kde
<crusty> winter: przesadzasz
<crusty> gentoo to nie tylko server
<PoKrAk> kanał ubuntu a tu wynalazki jakies sie promuja :)
<winter> crusty: a pakuj się w to jak chcesz na desktop
<PoKrAk> na serwer to debian badz bsd
<PoKrAk> :)
<crusty> ;)
<Kwpolska> crusty: do gentoo to najchetniej jakiś lajtłajt
<dweller> crusty: gentoo to serwery
<dweller> reszta to taki kiepsko działający dodatek
<crusty> dweller: ja nie wierze zazwyczaj na slowo
<crusty> sam musze zobaczyc
<crusty> ale zastanawiam sie: Gnome/KDE
<dweller> gnome
<dweller> kde kompiluje sie półdnia
<crusty> okej
<crusty> dzieki za uprzedzenie :P
<PoKrAk> kde jest do bani
<PoKrAk> lepiej gnome badz enlightenment
<dweller> dziękujemy za twoją szczegółową argumentację
<PoKrAk> enligtenment ma wieksze możliwosci konfiguracji i nie wymaga dużo zasobów
<hubi123> Witam, ktoś mógłby pomóc mi przebrnąć przez sambę/openssh? ;)
<winter> nie mam siły
<hubi123> chciałbym przegrać pliki przez sieć z lapka na pc ;)
<hubi123> Winter: a może jednak? ;)
<winter> nie spałem w nocy, odpada
<Kwpolska> hubi123: dropbokse lepiej
<Kwpolska> dropboksem*
<dweller> hubi123: przerzuć dysk z lapka do pc
<dweller> najprościej, anjszybciej, bez zbędnych ceregieli
<hubi123> dweller: tak, ale chciałbym też to ułatwić w przyszłości...jakby zaszła taka potrzeba...a nie w kółko wyjmować i wkładać twardziela ;)
<hubi123> Kwpolska: a jak mógłbym to zrobić za pomocą dropboksa?
<winter> zaczynam podejrzewać że to porno
<hubi123> blisko xD
<Kwpolska> hubi123: postawic dropa na obu komputerach na jedno konto
<Kwpolska> hubi123: pr0n?
<Mhrok> dropbox ma opcje przerzucania po lanie?
<Kwpolska> Mhrok: ofkorz nie
<PoKrAk> hubi123: zainstalowałeś sobie swata ??
<hubi123> Kwpolska: no to jak to widzisz?
<hubi123> Pokrak: nie, nie instalowałem SWAT'a...może głupio zabrzmi, ale cóż to takiego jest?
<Kwpolska> hubi123: albo inny pomysl: postawic lighttpd i przy jego pomocy to zrobic.
<PoKrAk> hubi123: narze\dzie do zarzadzania samba
<winter> hubi123: konfigurujesz sieć, w sambie ustawiasz security = share; udostępniasz katalog jak w przykładzie w configu...
<PoKrAk> wez looknij sobie na google
<hubi123> mam gadmim, ale nie mogę tego coś ogarnąć
<winter> nie ma tu wielkiej filozofii
<PoKrAk> hubi123: swat jest jak dotąd najlepszym narzedziem do zarzadzania samba
<hubi123> ok
<PoKrAk> wez oblookaj sobie to na googlach
<winter> ja to zawsze vima używałem
<hubi123> spróbujemy tym swatem
<PoKrAk> jak ogarniesz i dalej bedziesz miał problem w poniedziałek sie przypomnij to wezme swoj plik ci udostepnie z roboty
<hubi123> tylko niech go znajdę
<PoKrAk> w repo jest
<hubi123> sudo apt-get install swat ?
<PoKrAk> sudo aptitude install samba
<PoKrAk> tyfu
<PoKrAk> swat
<PoKrAk> tak
<hubi123> oczywiście, mam zainstalować swat
<hubi123> na obu kompach
<hubi123> gdzie to będę wysyłał?
<PoKrAk> na tym na którym masz sambe
<hubi123> znacyz, gdzie będzie transfer
<hubi123> a samby nie mam mieć
<PoKrAk> klient łaczy sie juz po zasobach
<hubi123> na obu kompach?
<hubi123> aha
<PoKrAk> nie tylko na kompie co bedzie udostepniał
<winter> dlatego zrezygnowałem
<hubi123> czyli samba jest dla serweru
<PoKrAk> tak samba jest dla serwera
<PoKrAk> jesli klient jest linuxem to dla niego ew smbclient bodajze jest
<hubi123> aha, czyli na kliencie mam pobrać tą komendą: sudo apt-get install smbclient ?
<PoKrAk> zaraz lookne do synaptica i ci powiem :)
<hubi123> ok ;)
<PoKrAk> tak smbclient
<PoKrAk> This package contains command-line utilities for accessing Microsoft
<PoKrAk> Windows and Samba servers, including smbclient, smbtar, and smbspool.
<PoKrAk> Utilities for mounting shares locally are found in the package
<PoKrAk> cifs-utils.
<hubi123> a jak uruchomić tego swat'a?
<hubi123> nie mogę znaleźć
<hubi123> w pasku, a za pomocą
<hubi123> terminala, gdy wpisuję "swat" nie odpala się
<hubi123> mógłby mi ktoś doradzić? jak to coś uruchomić?
<hubi123> wydawało mi się, że to ma GUI
<PoKrAk> wypadało by instrukcje poczytac
<PoKrAk> http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10878_11-1035709.html
<PoKrAk> bo to jest gui
<PoKrAk> przez www[
<PoKrAk> na dany port
<hubi123> aha
<PoKrAk> nie zadałes sobie trudu zeby choc cos sobie wygooglowac :/
<hubi123> przepraszam, ale już powoli kapuje o co w tym chodzi ;)
<PoKrAk> hubi123: to nie usprawiedliwia niesamodzielnego myslenia
<Xaxas_> siema, wiecie moze czy jest jakas lista stron .onion w necie?
<Xaxas_> podzielona na kategorie itp.
<hubi123> Pokrak: nmbd jest też wymagany do poprawnej pracy samby?
<Xaxas_> [tak, szukane w google, nie ma bo jest to pewnie strona niepubliczna jak cale .onion/]
<Kwpolska> Xaxas_: ty pedofilu
<Xaxas_> tzn?
<hubi123> Pokrak: mi pokazuje, że smbd i winbindd działa, lecz nie działa jeszcze nmbd. Jak mogę nmbd doinstalować?
<Xaxas_> to jest czy nie taka lista stron podzielona na kategorie?
<Xaxas_> potrzebuje znalezc strone "Red Activism", a wez adres isdjd9uas8sdajad98.onion zapamietaj
<Xaxas_> pomozecie czy nie?
<hubi123> Pokrak: obcykałem już, że nmbd to jest od windowsa i czyta nazwy netbiosowe...czyli to się nie tyczy linuxa...ale dlaczego nie pokazuje mi więcej zakładek w panelu administracyjnym Samba?[obecnie mam tylko home, status, view, password]
<brt> Witam
<brt> istnieje jakiś widget pod gnoma który w pasku powiadamiania wyświetlał mi wyniki livescore ?
<winter> brt: google || napisz sam
<hubi123> mógłby mi ktoś jeszcze pomóc ogarnąć ten panel administracyjny samba?
<hubi123> [swat]
<winter> hubi123: edytorem tekstu wyedytuj smb.conf (po mojemu)
<winter> swat to zuo
<hubi123> aha, no ok..  jak mogę ten plik wyedytować?
<winter> a jakiego edytora tekstu używasz
<hubi123> gedit
<hubi123> [ubuntu]
<winter> sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<brt> niestety nie ma ;) trochę dziwne
<brt> no nic
<brt> dzięki
<winter> brt: yw
<hubi123> Winter: czyli teraz mamy to samo, co w gadmin ;)http://wklej.to/YoEs
<hubi123> tak ten plik wygląda u mnie
<winter> a gdzie komentarze O_O
<hubi123> teraz co gdzie mam pozmieniać? Mógłbyś mi w tym pomóc Winter?
<Kwpolska> hubi123: mysl sam
<winter> Kwpolska: ciężko mu to będzie samemu ogarnąć na pierwszy raz bez komentarzy
<hubi123> "hosts allow" tutaj mam wpisać węwnętrzny adres IP serwera?
<Kwpolska> winter: nie ma jakiejs wersji z komentarzami?
<hubi123> pomożecie mi, to też się nauczę i będzie szybciej z głowy ;p
<winter> hubi123: http://wklej.org/id/418158/ tu masz mój, vanilla bo jeszcze nic nie ustawiałem
<hubi123> uhh, to mi troche potrwa...bo biegły z eng nie jestem
<winter> dasz radę bo ja już wymi ękam, ustaw security = share, grupę roboczą i na dole udział według wzoru
<Kwpolska> hubi123: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1933476/smb.conf.default
<winter> potem wystartuj sambę i połącz się z drugiego podając adres, nazwę udziału i punkt montowania w odpowiednim formacie
<winter> kurde miałem Ci nie pomagać
<Kwpolska> hubi123: ucz sie en_US.utf8.
<hubi123> a tak przy okazji
<hubi123> może mi ktoś powiedzieć, jak zapisać log rozmowy?
<hubi123> z irssi?
<Nerihsa> no przecie jest na ~/irclogs :?
<winter>  /SET autolog ON; zajeło mi pół minuty znalezienie tego w sieci
<winter> poświęciłem tobie kolejne pół minuty mojego życia
<winter> i nie mam kurna na piwo
<winter> fajki też się skończyły :-|
<hubi123> a te logi
<hubi123> zapisują się od następnej sesji?
<hubi123> wpisałem też / set autolog_path ~/.irssi/logs/$tag/$0/%Y-%m-%d.log
<hubi123> ale nie pokazuje mi aktualnej rozmowy
<TheNumb> Ma tutaj ktoś Router z N + USB i na nim alternatywny soft? Bo właśnie zacząłem się rozgądać za nowym...
<spontaniczny> Grał ktoś z was w BygFoot?
 * dweller gra tylko w minecrafta
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> zna się ktoś na windows?
<kklimonda> jacekowski się zna
<Wizard> mam go na ignore, zbyt często pieprzy od rzeczy :/
<kklimonda> no widzisz, a teraz by ci się przydał  ;)
<AaaA^> a co trzeba od okienek?
<jacekowski> kklimonda: nie uzywaj mojego imienia na daremno
<AaaA^> Wizard usnal
<Wizard> cichaj, bo mnie baniak nawala
<Wizard> po 5 do domu wróciłem
<Wizard> już nic nie trzeba, mam tu blaszka z windą i chciałem obsd postawić
<Wizard> i chciałem się dowiedzieć czy windows ma jakiś odpowiednik pciconf, żeby sprawdzić co za wifi mam
<Wizard> ale nie ma
<Wizard> na pudełku od karty se przeczytałem
<Wizard> :P
<AaaA^> manager urzadzen
<Wizard> i tam chuj jest napisan
<Wizard> network adapter, tplink
<Wizard> no super :)
<dweller> załąduj linuksa i zobacz jaki moduł ładuje
<Wizard> dweller: nie chce mi się
<Wizard> btw linux ssie
<dweller> czy ja wiem, minecraft działa mi szybciej na ubuntu niż windowsie
<dweller> i mniej tnie na integrze
<dweller> za to nie wykrywa gtsa podłączonego do lapka przez exprescard
<dweller> i z tym jest lipa akurat
<Wizard> na wine mi lepiej europa universalis cieka
<AaaA^> Wizard: zaproponowalbym Ci zapytac sie WMI ale pewnie tam to samo napisze co masz w managrze urzadzen
<AaaA^> generalnie klasa win32_networkadapter
<Wizard> przseczytałem se na pudełku od karty
<AaaA^> ok
<Wizard> generalnie windows jest do dupy
<AaaA^> do d jest zwyle to na czym sie nie znamy:)
<AaaA^> ja na przyklad uwazam ze moje auto jest do d
<Wizard> hehe
<mati75> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/first-compiz-based-unity-screenshots.html
<EsmD> wie ktos co mi sie stalo z systemem i jak to naprawic? http://bayimg.com/nAAIEAaDI
<dweller> oszalało
<dweller> utwórz na nowo panele
<dweller> albo sprobuj zmienic rozdzielczosc
<EsmD> zmienilem rozdzielczosc.
<EsmD> btw to sie stalo po tym jak sie probowalem zalogowac ale mnie wyrzucalo spowrotem do okienka logowania, no i wlaczylem opcje recovery mode, tj. :sproboj utowrzyc wolne miejsce, napraw pakiety itp.
<EsmD> dweller, jak sie tworzy na nowo panele?
<dweller> normalnie
<dweller> ;s
<dweller> prawym na panel i utworz
<EsmD> nie mam czegos takiego :>
<EsmD> ech wszystko pozmienialo swoje miejsca :/
<dweller> a masz miesce w ogóle?
<EsmD> zajete 88%, bawilem sie reconstructorem i nie wiem gdzie mam iso :D
<FiFU> hai
<EsmD> hm pidgin mi pierdzi przy dziwekach
<winter> EsmD: to wesoło :-D
<winter> EsmD: spróbuj pidgin-good-manners
 * Mhrok 113/300 emerge -NuDa world
<winter> -NuDavq world
<spontaniczny> Grał ktoś w BygFoota?
<kklimonda> już się o to pytałeś
<EsmD> jak zainstalowac login screena z tar.gz?
<kklimonda> EsmD: jeżeli to dla gdm to się nie da
<EsmD> GDM-Earthlights...
<EsmD> to inaczej, jak go "zategowac" do systemu? :P
<kklimonda> nie
<kklimonda> nie da się
<kklimonda> o
<EsmD> jak to, sciagalem z Gnome themes :/
<kklimonda> EsmD: kiedyś się dało instalować nowe tematy ale potem przepisano gdm i się teraz nie da
<EsmD> ...
 * Mhrok jak odzyska GDM to az bedzie musial sprawdzic
<EsmD> btw, czemu nie zrobia nic z rozdzielczoscia ze jak zmieniam rozdzielczosc pulpitu to okna tez mi sie zmieniaja?
<kklimonda> nie rozumiem pytania
<EsmD> no bo zmienilem rozdzielsczosc na 800x600 i juz nie widze np. guzikow NEXT itp. czy wyklucza mozliwosc konfiguracji itp.
<konraddo> cześć
<kklimonda> problemem nie jest to, że okna nie zmieniają rozmiaru a to, że mają minimalny rozmiar poniżej którego nie chcą się zmniejszyć
<kklimonda> 800x600 to nie jest rozdzielczość dla której ktokolwiek projektuje interfejs
<EsmD> no i jestem w dupie, i kazdy inny normalny uzytkownik poczatkujacy woli sie przesiasc na windowsa bo linux ma takie "haczyki" ktore skutecznie utrudniaja zycie
<EsmD> ech...
<shpaq> co to ten windows?
<EsmD> moze zassam debiana...
<Mhrok> EsmD: ktorego? :)
<konraddo> ja tez wlasnie zamierzam zassac debianka
<EsmD> Mhrok, 5
<konraddo> btw,w  dzisiejszych czasach instalujecie jeszcze systemy z cd/dvd czy z usb?
<Mhrok> konraddo: ja zainstalowalem poprzez inny system
<konraddo> mhm
<EsmD> ja z cd
<EsmD> bo nie mam nagrywarki dvd -.-
<Mhrok> ale netinstall
<kklimonda> EsmD: co to za haczyk, że 800x600 nie wspieramy?
<konraddo> ja zassałem obraz debiana i chciałem wgrać na USB z universal USB installera ale wywalił błędy ISO :(
<kklimonda> EsmD: zresztą to nawet nie my - po prostu deweloperzy aplikacji nie pracują w 800x600
<EsmD> kklimonda, jest wiele jeszcze takich, o ktorych juz wspominalem... btw jest opcja sciagnac lxde w postaci .deb i zaisntalowac normalnie?
<kklimonda> EsmD: no ale ich zostawiamy samym sobie.
<konraddo> chcę na moim stacjonarnym komputerze postawić linuksa, zeby tak się poduczyć konfiguracji serwera itp. trochę, chyba debian to dobra opcja?
<shpaq> lepsza niż centos
<shpaq> ale gorsza niż gentoo ;)
<konraddo> orientuje się ktoś, jak są jakieś firmy z hostingiem itp., ogółem trzymające na serverach jakiegokolwiek linuksa, to jakie zazwyczaj wykorzystują dystrybucje?
<EsmD> debian
<shpaq> konraddo: zależnie od widzimisię adminów
<kklimonda> EsmD: 1024x768 było standardem z 8 lat temu
<konraddo> eh, wgram sobie wlasnie debiana chyba
<kklimonda> EsmD: poważnie uważasz, że ktoś powinien jeszcze się przejmować niższymi rozdzielczościami?
<konraddo> po prostu, zeby sie nauczyc cosikz  tego linuksa poza uzywaniem jako zwykly user :F
<shpaq> konraddo: u mnie są slesy
<EsmD> kklimonda, powaznie uwazam ze linux powinien byc elastyczniejszy :>
<shpaq> plus kilka debianów i kilka centosów
<konraddo> hmmm, mam gdzies slesa z oryginalna plytka
<shpaq> EsmD: a znasz jakiś bardziej elastyczny system?
<EsmD> nawet w windowsie sie da normalnie wszystko pomniejszyc itp.
<EsmD> shpaq, windows
<konraddo> a to że nie działa rozdzielczość 800x600 to o LXDE czy o czym mówicie?
<shpaq> EsmD: raczysz żartować?
<EsmD> o, jakos terminal da rade zmniejszyc ile chce...
<shpaq> EsmD: a toto już umie natywnie ssh? albo jakikolwiek inny system plików niż ntfs?
<EsmD> shpaq, tak, a fat to co? :D
<konraddo> jeżeli chodzi o konfigurację windowsa to nawet przeszkadza mi jeden drobny brak, choć może nie jest wielkim problemem, ale nie ma motywów graficznych jak np.w  gnome ;p
<konraddo> heh, no fat
<kklimonda> EsmD: I Linux jest
<konraddo> no fakt jest to wadą na pewno, aczkolwiek czy jest to aspektem elastyczności systemu?
<konraddo> to odnosnie innych FS
<shpaq> EsmD: a fat to umie każdy system ;)
<kklimonda> EsmD: ale Ubuntu nie musi być elastyczniejsze - masz tuzin innych dystrybucji/remiksów
<konraddo> Ubuntu ma być przyjazne dla noobków
<EsmD> kklimonda, ale jest nastawione "do wszystkich" zwlaszcza poczatkujacych userow
<Kwpolska> s/oobk/00b/
<Kwpolska> EsmD: ale jak ktos umie cos wiecej to idzie na lepsze distro.
<konraddo> noob czy n00b, na jedno wychodzi :C
<kklimonda> EsmD: no i? czy to znaczy, że mamy wspierać sprzęt sprzed 10 lat?
<kklimonda> EsmD: świat idzie do przodu
<EsmD> kklimonda, ale to nei oznacza ze swiata z tylu juz nie ma
<shpaq> akurat sprzęt sprzed 10 lat w większości przypadków na linuksach działa dość dobrze
<dweller> EsmD: żaden Linux nie jest dla początkujących userów
<EsmD> dweller, wychodzi na to ze ubuntu tez nie, a niby takiego zgrywa.
<kklimonda> EsmD: no i dla nich jest Xubuntu, Lubuntu i Arch
<dweller> EsmD: niektóre mają uproszczenia, ale żaden nie będzie działać jeżeli przed klawiaturą siedzi idiota ;s
<shpaq> dweller: to tak jak i winda
<EsmD> kklimonda, co do lubuntu, jak do cholery w ubuntu zainstalowac lxde? :/
<AaaA^> shpaq: nie chcialbym wywolywac wojny ale da sie do windows dostac zdalnie za pomoca natywnych narzedzi i to na wiele roznych metod (do linii komend te¿): rdp, winrm
<dweller> EsmD: user-friendly != idiotproof
<kklimonda> EsmD: apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<EsmD> mecze sie z tym juz od 5minut szukam w google...
<PoKrAk> re
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: a gentoo to co?
<EsmD> aaa a ja wpisywalem xorg lxde...
<dweller> EsmD: gdybyś był mądry usunąłbyś config gnome i po sprawie
<shpaq> AaaA^: ależ ja doskonale o tym wiem, pytałem konkretnie o ssh ;)
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: gó... kupa
 * PoKrAk jest po teście stabilnej wersji pinguy os 10.10 i jest zadowolony :)
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: na starym sprzęcie gentoo? have fun :P
<AaaA^> ssh mozna sobie pod cygwinem pusic
<AaaA^> tylko tak na prawde w windowsowym swiecie to nie potrzebne jest
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk: 10.10 = bazowane na ubuntu?
<shpaq> kklimonda: c'mon, to naprawdę jest fun
<PoKrAk> tak
<Kwpolska> AaaA^: cygwin sux
<kklimonda> AaaA^: nie "niepotrzebne" a "bezużyteczne bo Windows ma tragiczną konsolę"
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: debian tez dosc lw.
<PoKrAk> bardzo szybko z rc do stabilnj przeszli i im wyszlo
<shpaq> kklimonda: stawiałem kiedyś gentoo na 133Mhz ze 128MB ram
<EsmD> kklimonda, Nie udało się odnaleźć pakietu lubuntu-desktop
<EsmD> czyzbym repo jakies zgubil po drodze?
<shpaq> AaaA^: wiesz, z mojego punktu widzenia windowsom sporo brakuje
<shpaq> klikanie może i jest fajne
<AaaA^> power shell jest calkiem przyjemny
<shpaq> ale nie jak potrzebujesz zrobić coś kilkaset razy
<shpaq> owszem jest
<kklimonda> EsmD: nie wiem - jaką masz wersję?
<shpaq> i nawet umie dopełniać polecenia
<shpaq> w końcu
<kklimonda> EsmD: lubuntu-desktop jest w multiverse
<PoKrAk> gdybym juz 10.10 nie mial poinstalowanego i pokonfigurowanego tobym pinguy sobie pozakladał
<kklimonda> EsmD: od maverick jest lubuntu-core w universe
<kklimonda> AaaA^: fajny żart
<kklimonda> AaaA^: ten sam powershell który odpala się chyba z 10 sekund?
<AaaA^> Klapo: czemu zart?
<kklimonda> AaaA^: używałem powershell przez jakiś czas i w końcu wolałem zainstalować cygwina
<AaaA^> ups wolam nie ta osobe co trzeba
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk: z tego co rozumiem to ten twoj pinguy to jest ubuntu jeszcze bardziej noob-friendly
<EsmD> ups, nie mam zadnych repo
<EsmD> znaczy tych linkow
<shpaq> kklimonda: c'mon, chcesz porównywać bash/zsh do powershell?
<shpaq> przeca to bez sensu
<shpaq> powershell fajnie się sprawuje w windzie
<shpaq> ale to pokraka w porównaniu do zsh
<PoKrAk> niekoniecznie noob fiendly w inny sposob przedstawione
<Kwpolska> probowalem sie pobawic z powershelem.
<PoKrAk> trza było by nad interfejsem troszke popracowac i go pod siebie przystosowac
<AaaA^> u mnie na netbooku po 3 sekundach juz mozna pisac
<Kwpolska> ale w porownaniu do basha - sux monkey butts.
<AaaA^> 10 to chyba na starym sprzecie
<shpaq> AaaA^: największy problem powershella to tak naprawdę składnia
<PoKrAk> ja bardziej patrze pod kontem odzwyczajania od windowsa szarych userów
<EsmD> ktos wie jak mozna postawic swoj serwer np. www spod ubuntu/debiana jesli mam 3wewnetrzne ip i brak publicznego? :>
<shpaq> naprawdę nie chciało mi się uczyć jeszcze jednej
<kklimonda> EsmD: normalnie
<AaaA^> nie mam zamiaru porownywac ssh do ps bo to 2 rozne rzeczy
<shpaq> EsmD: w sensie isp Ci przydziala natowane?
<shpaq> czy masz własny router
<kklimonda> EsmD: tylko musisz przekierować sobie gdzieś port by mieć do niego dostęp z zewnątrz
<shpaq> AaaA^: eee, to i to jest powłowką ;)
<Kwpolska> AaaA^: s/ssh/sh/
<PoKrAk> w ramach legalizacji systemów operacyjnych polecam ubuntu userom nielegalnego windowsa
<Kwpolska> AaaA^: ssh to jest do laczenia sie z innym komputerem. bash, sh, zsh to są powłoki
<shpaq> omfg
<PoKrAk> i w sumie pinguy jest u mnie na pierwszym miejscu narazie
<konraddo> eh, miałbym na netbooku obecnie linuksa, ale ni cholery nie udało mi się ruszyć broadcoma :(
<EsmD> kklimonda, rozwiazaniem jest tunelowanie?
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk: a u mnie arch.
<Kwpolska> EsmD: to jest tylko twoje IP?
<kklimonda> EsmD: jednym z rozwiązań
<EsmD> bo ja nie mam zadnych portow poblokowanych, ani nic, tylko jak ktosby chcial zzewnatrz sie polaczyc do mnie to natrafi na jedno ip, pozniej sie laczy z drugim, z trzecim i z moim komputerem dopiero...
<AaaA^> Kwpolska: tak ssh jest bardziej odpowiednikiem winrm
<EsmD> tylko moje
<EsmD> Kwpolska, tylko moje iP
<Kwpolska> EsmD: normalnie postawic httpd
<PoKrAk> Kwpolska: ostatnio klientowi wstawiłem komputer zastepczy na linuxie na kilka miechów bo nie miał kasy na reanimacje swojego i ani razu przez ten czas nie zadzwonił ze ma jakis problem z ubu 10.04
<PoKrAk> co kombinujecie bo nie kce mi sie przewijac
<EsmD> btw debian jest na jednej plycie CD?
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk: czlowiek ktory z uniksami za duzo stycznosci nie mial - ubuntu jest zaje..., bardziej zaawansowani - ubu ssie
<EsmD> bo mi wyskoczylo 37CD...
<PoKrAk> EsmD: tak
<AaaA^> PoKrAk: moze mu bylo wstyd dzwonic i pytac bo nie ma pieniedzy:)
<EsmD> dasz link, PoKrAk ?
<Mhrok> EsmD: tak
<PoKrAk> ale bazowy system walisz badz net install
<konraddo> PoKrAk: może się wstydził :(
<konraddo> :P
<Mhrok> EsmD: pierwsze CD
<EsmD> aa
<Kwpolska> EsmD: do wyboru masz: jedna plyte netinstall, 1-37 (36 z pakietami i 1 z instalacja) cd i 1-4 dvd
<PoKrAk> AaaA^: tu akurat nie był problem
<Mhrok> albo lepiej uzyj netinstalla testing
<PoKrAk> sam mowił ze był pozytywnie zaskoczony
<PoKrAk> jak debiana z cd instalowac i jest dpbre łącze polecam odrazu netinstall
<PoKrAk> jak desktop debian to akurat unstable
<Kwpolska> dobre lacze  ethernet
<PoKrAk> Kwpolska: niekoniecznie adsl dobre tez moze byc
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk: nie
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk: potrzeba routera\
<Kwpolska> albo poloczenia ethernetowego
<Kwpolska> bo debian ma wsparcie tylko na ethernet
<PoKrAk> Kwpolska: debiana lame nie polecisz raczej do instalowan ia
<PoKrAk> wiec z załozenia adsl ma poprzez router :P
<retour-eu> Dobry wieczor! Czy w polskich marketach z elektronika (zamierzam w PL kupic TV plazma) ceny drastycznie spadaja tuz po swietach Bozego Narodzenia? Jakies posezonowe wyprzedaze itp?
<Caemyr> dlaczego nie polecisz?
<Kwpolska> Caemyr: bo tak.
<Kwpolska> retour-eu: plasma? oj, zycze szczescia
<PoKrAk> Caemyr: bo zbyt duzo pozniej pomagania lame odrazu ubu trza dac i niech sie wdraza
<Kwpolska> retour-eu: niestety, ale w firmach co robia telewizory pracuja debile i tylko jedna firma robi 37" plazmy. Panasonic.
<PoKrAk> i miec tra cicha nadzieje ze zacznie korzystac z konsoli :)
<Kwpolska> ja debiana chcialem postawic w styczniu, ale teraz poczekalem, poduczylem sie i mamarcha.
<retour-eu> Kwpolska: tzn ten typ produktu nie jest objety obnizkami sezonowymi? (mysle o Panasonic 42")
<Kwpolska> retour-eu: nie wiem.
<PoKrAk> Kwpolska: nie ogarnołeś kwestii ?? :P
<konraddo> retour-eu: generalnie bywają jakieś wyprzedaże ogółem na elektronikę (bardziej chyba po nowym roku...) ale jak z TV :F
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk: chcialem, ale nie znosze yciagac kabla ethernetowego
<PoKrAk> Kwpolska: ja mam po wi fi i smiga
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk: jak zacznie z ubuntu to ja byn nie liczyl na to, ze zobaczy konsole, zapewne za niedlugo gnme-terminal wyleci z ubuntu
<PoKrAk> jeno trza chciec i pokonfigurowac
<konraddo> Kwpolska: kiedyś wyciągałem kabel ethernetowy (jakis uszkodzony lekko był), i końcówka została w porcie, musiałem odsuwać biurko, żeby cyrklem wyjąć samą wtyczkę ze złącza :F
<PoKrAk> konraddo: traumatyczne przezycie zwolnij kolesia co zaciskał łączke :)
<konraddo> heh :F sam nieraz zaciskam... ale nie lubię strasznie bawić się w układanie kabelków po kolei :F
<PoKrAk> Kwpolska: ja ubu traktuje jako szybki desktop w instalacji a debiana jako narzędzie do pracy
<konraddo> przy spawaniu światłowodów tez jest trochę irytująca robota, bo nie zawsze wychodzi :F
<PoKrAk> \dobrze ze mozna gotowe kable zakupić :)
<swistak35> Kwpolska: debian netinst ma też wsparcie dla wifi.
<swistak35> tzn też się da, ale po eth wygodniej
<PoKrAk> swistak35: wez pod uwage ze debian tez nie obsluzy ci kazdej karty ethernet m iałem taki przykład
<PoKrAk> ze w serwerze dokładałem sieciówke bo było szybciej serwer postawic (miałem mało czasu) nież bawić sie w dodawanie modułół
<PoKrAk> qna młody kaszke wylał na podłoge :/
<PoKrAk> *modułów
 * PoKrAk poszukuje koggos kto udostępni kod do pełnej wersji elive
<Kwpolska> swistak35: ma? pokaz
<konraddo> nie wie ktos ile bedzie kosztowal w jakims mediamarkcie czyc zyms kabel dsub? :F
<Kwpolska> swistak35: mam plyte debiana lenny i mi nic nie powiedzial o wifi, mialem wpiete.
<BlessJah> jak ogarnac zeby apache przy listyngowaniu katalogu pokazywal tylko te pliki ktore maja mod o+r?
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: google
<Kwpolska> konraddo: http://allegro.pl/listing.php/search?sg=0&string=d-sub&price_from=&price_to=&postcode_enabled=0&state=0&distance=1&postcode=&city=&buy=0&listing=0&listing_sel=2&listing_interval=7&view=gtext&order=p&clear_cookie=0&change_view=Poka%C5%BC
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/368evfx> (at allegro.pl)
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: to nie moj serwer, musze to od strony zu zrobic
<konraddo> ta, na allegro to lookałem :F
<PoKrAk> Kwpolska: nie czytałem do konca ale raczej mozna http://forum.dug.net.pl/viewtopic.php?id=15684
<konraddo> ale w sklepach na miejscu będize drożej i tak :P
<konraddo> tyle że z internetu tanich rzeczy się nie opłaca brać bo wysyłki drogie
<PoKrAk> Kwpolska: w debiane trza moduły doinstalowac i powinno smigac
<konraddo> mówię o takich rzeczach za 10-20 zł czasami
<PoKrAk> BlessJah: probowałeś za pomoca .htaccess
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: nie uznaje apache, to zło, ale nie moj serwer wiec musze
<PoKrAk> poczytaj na .htaccess i popytaj na tematycznych forach moim zdanie powinno styknąć
<e-d-d-i-e> Witam od tygodnia walcze z wykryciem dysku podpinanego pod usb i jak do tej pory bez skutku
<winter> zief
<winter> e-d-d-i-e: dmesg?
<e-d-d-i-e> chwila
<e-d-d-i-e> http://wklej.org/id/418370/
<e-d-d-i-e> co ciekawe pod live cd wykrywa dysk bez problemu
<winter> no nie widać żeby tworzył urządzenie w dev
<e-d-d-i-e> na laptopie mam ten sam system 10.04 i tez wykrywa
<e-d-d-i-e> tylko desktop kuleje
<winter> a pokaż co masz pod 'ls /dev/sd*'
<e-d-d-i-e> http://wklej.org/id/418372/
<winter> no dupa ewidentnie, pewnie system masz zaktualizowany, to może błąd jajka, perhaps?
<e-d-d-i-e> no aktualizowany na bierzaca
<winter> e-d-d-i-e: a myślałeś o upgrade do 10.10?
<e-d-d-i-e> problem w tym ze laptop tez zaktualizowany a dysk wykrywa
<PoKrAk> inny port usb
<PoKrAk> ??
<e-d-d-i-e> na lapku mam dokladnie ten sam system z tej samej plytki
<e-d-d-i-e> nie pomaga inny port
<PoKrAk> wklej jeszcze raz dmesga ale tylko z informacjami o podł i odł urządzenia
<PoKrAk> i co ci pokazuje lsusb
<PoKrAk> no  standartowo próbowałeś właczyć  i wyłączyć
<e-d-d-i-e> ok odlaczylem
<e-d-d-i-e> zaraz dam wynik
<PoKrAk> ok
<e-d-d-i-e> bez dysku http://wklej.org/id/418376/
<winter> e-d-d-i-e: a włóż wtyczkę do laptopa i pokaż dmesg laptopa
<winter> bo tam działa prawisz
<e-d-d-i-e> oki tylko zonie porwe kompa :/
<e-d-d-i-e> po podlaczeniu http://wklej.org/id/418377/
<PoKrAk> czyli wykrywa
<PoKrAk> montowanie z palca zadziała ??
<PoKrAk> sprawdz
<e-d-d-i-e> nie dziala
<winter> nie ma urządzenia w /dev to jak ma zadziałać :-o
<e-d-d-i-e> probowalem wszystkiego
<PoKrAk> mkdir 1
<e-d-d-i-e> ciagle no such file or directory
<e-d-d-i-e> gdzie directory podaje katalog zalozony jaki root
<PoKrAk> sudo mount -t vfat /sev/sdax /1
<winter> e-d-d-i-e: pokaż dmesg lapka po podłączeniu to dowiemy się jaki moduł jeszcze tam powinien pracować
<PoKrAk> dev nie sev
<PoKrAk> winter pokazał
<winter> PoKrAk: sda to jego dysk twardy w kompie
<PoKrAk> tyz
<winter> PoKrAk: ta? a mi się wydaje że to ten sam
<e-d-d-i-e> chwila
<julek> czesc
<winter> zief
<PoKrAk> to niech bedzoie sdb albo inaczej
<winter> cze
<winter> PoKrAk: nie ma takiego urządzenia
<winter> w /dev
<winter> to nie zamontuje
<PoKrAk> e-d-d-i-e: poczytaj troche np: http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=105894
<julek> mknod;)
<PoKrAk> urzadzenie w dev napewno ma
<e-d-d-i-e> PoKrAk znam ten post na pamiec
<PoKrAk> pytanie co w miedzyczasie nakrzaczy
<e-d-d-i-e> tydzien sie z tym bujam
<e-d-d-i-e> zaraz bede na lapku to podesle wynik
<PoKrAk> a wlasnie e-d-d-i-e  w/media nie ma go czasem ??
<e-d-d-i-e> nie
<winter> nie rozumiesz
<winter> ale to nic
<winter> ja mykam spać zaraz
<winter> bye bye
<winter> o/
<winter> <3
<PoKrAk> mam mały sajgon dzieciarnia wiec jednym okiem łypie wiec z gory sory
<julek> eddd: i nie da sie recznie tego sdb zamontowac?
<julek> jako root oczywiscie
<e-d-d-i-e> nie da sie
<PoKrAk> wjaki komunikat daje przy probie montowania ??
<margo> ok jestem na lapku
<julek> e-d-d-i-e: a jakim poleceniem go montujesz?
<margo> zaraz podlacze dysk i dam wynik
<PoKrAk> dajesz -t vfat przy mount ??
<margo> mount
<PoKrAk> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdxx /kat
<margo> tak
<PoKrAk> margo: a nie aktualizowałes moze wmiedzyczasie kernela jak tak sprawdz na wcześniejszym
<margo> i krzyzy ze nie ma sdb1
<margo> a jako sdb1 na lapku wykrywa
<PoKrAk> jaki komunikat wyrzuca ?
<margo> oba systemy sa zaktualizowane'
<margo> kernel ten sam
<PoKrAk> sprawdz innego kernela
<PoKrAk> margo ale kompy rozne
<margo> to fakt
<margo> zaraz ddam dmesg z lapka i lsusb
<PoKrAk> margo załaduj tam gdzie nie działa z wcześniejszego kernela
<margo> ale nie mam opcji do wyboru
<PoKrAk> margo to doinstaluj
<margo> przy starcie systemu
<margo> ok
<julek> margo: w /var/cache/apt masz stare paczki
<julek> wywal ta z obecnym kernelem i zainstaluj poprzednia
<PoKrAk> małem przypadki lecz nie z dyskami ze na nowszej wersji kernela urzadzenia nie  działały
<margo> 2.6.32-21-generic
<margo> to moja wersja zmieniac czy wklejac cos jeszcze?
<margo> problem w tym ze mam modem pod usb i na tej wersji smiga pienknie
<margo> wczesniej byly cuda
<julek> :/
<margo> moze okzac sie ze dysk wykryje a modem zacznie dawac ciala
<PoKrAk> margo zainstaluj kernela dwie wersje wcześniejszego z modułami i daj znac co wyjdzie
<margo> nigdy wczesniej tego nie robilem
<margo> jakies wskazowki czy mam googlowac
<margo> jak trzeba bedzie to nie ma sprawy
<julek> margo: hmm... lepiej jednak nie kombinuj:P
<PoKrAk> margo: a sprawdz czy masz kernel modules i headers do tej wersji zainstalowane ??
<slawek72> Witam serdecznie :)
<PoKrAk> wczesniejsze kernele nic nie zepsują
<julek> PoKrAk: a jak cos zle zainstaluje?;)
<PoKrAk> no bez przesady
<julek> to start z livecd i chrootowanie:)
<PoKrAk> to po resecie wybierze innego kernela i bedzie działalo
<morfeusz888> witam. Czy zna ktoś z Was dobry program do nagrywania samouczków pod Ubuntu ? Z góry dziękuje
<julek> da sie zainstalowac kilka paczek z kernelami?
<julek> czy recznie trzeba?
<PoKrAk> przeciez nie kaze mu usówac tego co ma
<PoKrAk> idziew
<julek> PoKrAk: usuwac, apt pewnie tak
<Nerihsa> morfeusz888: gtkrecordmydesktop :?
<slawek72> Mam coś takiego: w cheese widzi mi normalnie kamerkę, a w opcjach wideo w skype nie widzi. Co może sprawiać problem?
<morfeusz888> Nerisha: mam, ale plik wynikowy zapisuje w jakimś dzikim formacie i przez to mam problemy z konwertowaniem i modyfikowaniem
<PoKrAk> jesli nie ma konfliktóe to nie usunie a wczesniejsze kernele sie z soba nie gryza
<morfeusz888> potrzebuje jakiegoś, co zapisuje np do avi
<Nerihsa> morfeusz888: dziki nie dziki, ale ffmpeg badz mencoder powinny to zalatwic
<PoKrAk> oki z/w dzieciarnie trza spac położyć wiec kombinujcie moze cos wymyśle
<morfeusz888> Nerihsa: ja mam winff i nie daje rady
<julek> Nerihsa: ffmpeg, badz mencoder to i bez recordmydesktop sobie poradza;)
<margo> czy jak mam usunac obecnego przez synaptica?
<Nerihsa> morfeusz888: bo widocznie za glupie toto
<Nerihsa> albo nie masz odpowiednisz kodekow
<margo> oddam lapka i zobacze co moge zdzialac na desktopie
<morfeusz888> sprawdzę, czy mencoder da sobie z tym radę
<PoKrAk> e-d-d-i-e: wez odpal na livecd i zobacz czy ci montuje ??
<konraddo> eh, bardoz dziwne, zadzwonil kolega ze mu sie doslownie ze 3 krople herbaty wylaly na klawiature od laptopa i przestala dzialac t klawiatura, rtzn wczesniej dzialala
<konraddo> po tym wylaniu
<konraddo> i po jakims czasie nagle przestala
<PoKrAk> bywa
<konraddo> podobno anwet nie ma szans zeby sie dostala tam woda
<konraddo> pod klawisze
<kklimonda> konraddo: najwyraźniej kolega się myli
<morfeusz888> ok mam. A teraz jaki program do edycji wideo polecacie, aby można było dodawac napisy do filmu
<Kwpolska> morfeusz888: kdenlive
<Kwpolska> lives
<PoKrAk> wlasnie cos mi sie przypomniałeo jak sie nazywa pod  ubu odpowiednik windowsowego taskmgr
<konraddo> to nie wiem, co w takim przypadku zrobić?
<PoKrAk> virtual-dub
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk: gnome-system-monitor
<morfeusz888> niestety programy dla kde pod gnome u mnie nie mogą się uruchomić
<PoKrAk> konraddo: wylączyć lapka odstawic w suche miejsce na 24 h i sprawdzic
<PoKrAk> jak nic nie da to serwis
<konraddo> ok :F
<PoKrAk> Kwpolska: dzieki
<Kwpolska> konraddo: ja zalalem klawiature troche wieksza iloscia plynow, trzeba bylo rozebrac, wysuszyc i znowu zlozyc. dziala w 99.9% - niektore klawisze nie do konca.
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: klawiatury laptopowej raczej się rozebrać nie da
<PoKrAk> kklimonda: ale mozna wymienic
<konraddo> klawiatury do lapków są bardzo drogie :F
<kklimonda> owszem, ale koszt jest spory
<retour-eu> plaska klawiature laptopa it da sie rozebrac i zlozyc - tak samo jak to robia w fabryce
<kklimonda> o czym przekonałem się kiedy w serwisie stwierdzili, że klawiatura jest zalana (działała) i oni mi płyty głównej nie wymienią póki nie kupię nowej za 300zł
<konraddo> jak system operacyjny jest padniety i trzeba sprawdzic obecność bad sektorów, to czego można użyć?
<konraddo> nie pamiętam czy na hiren's boot cd jest coś od akurat tego
<kklimonda> konraddo: livecd
<e-d-d-i-e> PoKrAk pod Livem montuje bez problemu
<morfeusz888> konraddo: MHDD
<PoKrAk> e-d-d-i-e: jakie są kernele w live a jaki w systemie ?
<e-d-d-i-e> zaraz sprawdze jak inne do zainstaluje ta sama wersje co jest pod live
<konraddo> nie kojarzy ktos moze jak sie nazywala klawiatura ekranowa w gnome? :F
<kklimonda> konraddo: use google
<PoKrAk> http://www.google.com/search?hl=pl&lr=lang_pl&tbs=lr%3Alang_1pl&q=klawiatura+ekranowa+gnome&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/28lth5r> (at www.google.com)
<PoKrAk> oki gnome system  monitor namierzony jeno jak z compizem to zmusic do dzialania z ctrl-alt-del
<PoKrAk> :/
<PoKrAk> sposoby które namierzyłem działaja bez compiza
<swistak35> Kwpolska: u mnie działało. Tzn. wykrył obie karty, zarówno wifi jak i eth, ale jeśli chodzi o wifi, jak wiesz debian ma tylko wolne paczki domyślnie, więc prosił mnie o wpięcie pendrive z plikiem .deb albo bodajże .ucode ze sterownikiem do mojej karty wifi (to był sterownik iwlwifi), a że miałem do wyboru to, albo od razu działający eth, to wybrałem to drugie
<swistak35> długie zdanie wyszło ^_^
<PoKrAk> zrobilem :) banalne system preferencje skróty klawiaturowe "P
<pawelpc> siemka
<morfeusz888> cześć
<pawelpc> jest coś dzięki czemu za pomocą basha dać ikonkę do obszaru powiadomień?
<qermit> pawelpc: pewnie jest
<Cent> czesc
<pawelpc> a może ktoś o tym słyszal:)
<pawelpc> siema
<Enlik> Ikonka taka reprezentuje jakiś program... bardziej ciekawe,co chcesz osiągnąć
<NiRa> witam :)
<didek> Czy ktokolwiek kiedyś miał problemy z CUPS tego typu że po wysłaniu zadania nie chce drukować, a strone testową z http drukuje normalnie?
<qermit> pawelpc: Zenity ?
<didek> Już nie mam siły na ten szmelc :<
<qermit> pawelpc: sprawdz sobie w google ubuntu notyfication area shell scripts
<qermit> didek: cześć gimplu
<qermit> gimolu
<qermit> didek: masz złego ppsa
<didek> qermit, Odkąd byłem jeszcze w gimnazjum minęły już 4 lata :-(
<didek> qermit, ppsa gdybym miał złego to by mi lokalnie po cupsie nie drukowało wszystkiego co trzeba.
<michal_s> testował ktoś już Unity z Compizem?
<michal_s> pytam o tutaj obecnych, a nie linki do obcokrajowców ;)
<michal_s> poprzednie Unity nie dawąło rady z dwoma monitorami, ciekawi mnie czy Compiz Unity da radę
<pawelpc> chodziło mi o coś w stylu traya z rozwijanym menu
<qermit> didek: to prawa sprawdź
<didek> Hm, ale prawa właśnie czego, której grupy?
<qermit> didek: nie wiem
<qermit> mnie działa
<qermit> włącz sobie więcej logów
<pawelpc> pomożecie jakoś?
<PoKrAk> google cos podpowiedziało ??
<qermit> pawelpc: nie
<pawelpc> google nic mi nie pomogło a szukałem na różne sposoby
<qermit> pawelpc: boś młotek to nie pomogło
<qermit> skoro gógle nie pomogło to ja sie poddaje
<pawelpc> jakby google pokazało coś przydatnego to chyba bym nie pytał nie?
<pawelpc> a tak w ogóle jest coś takiego w stylu zenity tylko żeby tray robilo?
<qermit> nie
<qermit> nie
<qermit> nie
<qermit> nie
 * qermit idzie stont
<didek> Jestem w kropce, nic nie widzę w ogóle jakbym się nie podłączał do mojego cupsa
<didek> ;/
<pawelpc> naprawdę nikt nic nie wie?
<rysiek|pl> pawelpc: co jest?
<rysiek|pl> hmm
<rysiek|pl> bash + systtray, tak?
<pawelpc> tak
 * rysiek|pl myśli
<rysiek|pl> a po kiego?.. ;)
<pawelpc> taki skrypcik co ma się ujawniać na pasku:D
<rysiek|pl> hmmm
<rysiek|pl> pawelpc: myślę, że najprościej byłoby wziać pajtona i napisać w nim banalny skrypcik
<rysiek|pl> pawelpc: http://www.le-web.org/2008/11/06/pygtk-how-to-display-a-systray-icon-from-a-cronjob/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/389paac> (at www.le-web.org)
<pawelpc> może uda mi się zrobić coś uniwersalneho:)
<rysiek|pl> pawelpc: jak zrobisz, zapodaj gdzieś na necik
<rysiek|pl> przyda się :P
<pawelpc> oczywiście
<Miszu> czołem
<rysiek|pl> czołgiem
<pawelpc> xD
<Miszu> akurat czołgi to my jeszcze od ruskich mamy
<Miszu> to lepiej nie
<Damn3d> Niech będzie pochwalony Jezus Chrystus i Maryja zawsze dziewica
<Miszu> to ja sie chciałem zapytać
<Miszu> ino
<Miszu> co zrobić żeby firefox nie mulił :D
<Damn3d> nie odpalać go
<Damn3d> ew dokupic wiecej ramu
<Miszu> nie minefield śmiga jak nie wiem, problem dotyczy tylko 3,6
<Miszu> wiec to raczej nie brak pamięci :D
<Damn3d> bo minefield ma jakąs tam magiczną sprzetową akcelaracje
<Miszu> ram z internetu ściąga
<Damn3d> tzn firefox4 w ogole, chyba
<Miszu> :D
<Damn3d> taa.
<Damn3d> te
<Damn3d> bo w ogole ja tu po cos przyszedlem
<Damn3d> narysowalem piekne dzielo, w Paintcie
<Damn3d> I chce dodac taki efekt ze takie poziome kreksi jakby przechodzą
<Damn3d> taki efekt 'tv'
<Miszu> w paincie?
<Miszu> :o
<Damn3d> nie koniecznie
<Damn3d> wlasnie pytanie: w czym to szybko zrobic :p
<Miszu> zapodaj lepiej jakiś przykładowy obrazek
<Damn3d> nie mam
<Damn3d> wlasnie ciezko wytlumaczyc
<Damn3d> nie no wiesz
<Damn3d> takie poziome paski
<Damn3d> jak w telewizorze :d
<Miszu> taki efekt jakbyś antene źle ustawił?
<Miszu> :D
<Damn3d> nie
<Damn3d> nie śnieg
<Damn3d> hm
<Miszu> hm
<Damn3d> :D
<Miszu> jak w into fallouta?
<Miszu> :D
<Damn3d> taki że niby wiesz
<Damn3d> nie widzialem
<Damn3d> takie ze
<Damn3d> namalujesz jakieś gówno
<Damn3d> dasz taki efekt
<Damn3d> i wyglada powazniej
<Damn3d> :d
<Damn3d> o
<Damn3d> Mam przyklad
<Damn3d> http://www.webreference.com/graphics/column12/illo1.JPG
<Damn3d> eh, akurat musialem wziac jakis dziwny obrazek
<Damn3d> ale nie wazne, widac o co chodzi
<Miszu> no takie jak w falloucie
<Miszu> :D
<Damn3d> no, to jak to zrobic?
<Miszu> to w sumie jedyne co mi przychodzi do głowy to zrobić, hmmm to sie chyba pattern nazywało, w gimpie
<julek> Damn3d: taa... niby przypadkowo wybrales...
<julek> interlaced-costam pewnie
<julek> ja bym tak szukal
<Damn3d> Ok, zaraz popatrze
<Miszu> ewentualnie samemu kwadracik 4x4 piksele poziome linie i rzucić na jedną warste wypełnieniem
<Miszu> kubełkiem znaczy
<julek> otwierasz mspaint i wywalasz co 2 linijke obrazka;)
<Miszu> :D
<Damn3d> to nie jest wywalone
<PoKrAk> oki pomykam
<Miszu> hmm
<Miszu> to nie było tak że 2 następne klatki są poprzeplatane?
<Miszu> :D
<julek> no wlasnie... dodajesz warstwe w gimpie
<julek> takich paskow - jedne polprzezroczyste, drugie przezroczyste calkowicie
<Damn3d> Ale bez takich zaawansowanych technologii
<Miszu> zaawansowae technologie to ja mam w domu
<Miszu> mikrofon na stojaku z ołówka, kable połączone tasmą klejącą
<Miszu> :D
<Damn3d> o co do ołówka
<Damn3d> mam fajną fotke
<Damn3d> Ołówka
<Miszu> na gwałt był potrzebny, to postanowiłem odnowić stary mikrofon
<Miszu> :d
<Damn3d> taka limitowana edycja
<Damn3d> moment
<Damn3d> http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/8294/76420363.png
<Damn3d> trzeba to opatentować
<Miszu> wrrr
<Miszu> nie lubie tych ołówków
<Miszu> za to że grafil się w nich topi
<Miszu> w temperaturze 100 stopni ofc
<Damn3d> no
<Damn3d> to skandal
<Miszu> grafit*
<qermit> Damn3d: deinterlacera potrzebujesz?
<Miszu> qermit, raczej w interlacera
<Miszu> z pojedynczego obrazka :D
<Miszu> z tego co zrozumiałem
<Damn3d> no
<qermit> `g how to deinterlace video
<Przekliniak> qermit: What is deinterlacing? The best method to deinterlace movies: <http://www.100fps.com/>
<Damn3d> nie
<Damn3d> Tak jak Miszu mowi
<Damn3d> i nie video a obrazek
<qermit> matko przeciez to to samo
<Damn3d> deinterlace i interlace to to samo?
<qermit> interlace to przeplot
<qermit> http://www.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Graphic/Graphic-Editors/JPG-Deinterlace.shtml
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2wjzymf> (at www.softpedia.com)
<error_001> xxx
<error_001> bnm
<Miszu> (23:09:44) jabber: Recv (ssl)(82): <iq to="jakub.kaluda@gmail.com/pidginA7784267" id="purple2e6fe1b5" type="result"/>
<Miszu> dns[19962]: nobody needs me... =(
<Miszu> :D
<slawek72> :)
<bez_nicku> zainstalowalem chromium i mam niepropocjonalne czcionki, jak w tym zmienic wielkosc, probowalem w samym programie, ale nie dziala... wtf?
<dami4n_> bez_nicku: a to nie korzysta z systemowych czcionek?
<bez_nicku> powinno ale przygrywa debila i nie korzysta...
<dami4n_> w zasadzie ja miałem podobne problemy z Operą
<dami4n_> ale tam się dało ustawić
<dami4n_> chromium nigdy nie używałem niestety
<bez_nicku> wlasnie ja nie wiem co jest grane bo nie wspolpracuje z systemowymi, ani z tymi co sobie zmienie w samym programie
<dami4n_> może gdzieś w pliku trzyma ustawienia
<slawek72> U mnie chromium po zainstalowaniu nie sprawia żadnych problemów.
<bez_nicku> slawek72: u mnie jedynie z tymi czcionkami :/
<slawek72> bez_nicku zrób tak: odinstaluj i zainstaluj jeszcze raz. Może pomoże ;]
<bez_nicku> nie lubie rozwiazan ktore zostalo nam wpojone przez W$
<slawek72> Wiem, ciężko jest nam się przestawić z windows na linuxa, ale co zrobić.
<slawek72> Ciekawe czemu tak masz z tymi czcionkami.
<bez_nicku> Sam jestem ciekaw... tylko właśnie zauważyłem, że poniekąd jest to związane z stronami Oo'
<bez_nicku> na niektórych jest dobrze, a np. forum mam czcionkę wielkości 6 px
<bez_nicku> przy czym ff działa idealnie wszędzie...
<slawek72> Przecież chromium jest pisane właściwie pod linuxa...
<slawek72> To powinno nie sprawiać żadnych problemów...
#ubuntu-pl 2010-11-14
<jacekowski> nie jest
<jacekowski> ma renender linuxowy bazowany na gtk
<jacekowski> ale tyle
<slawek72> jacekowski a co to takiego ten renender linuxowy bazowany na gtk ?
<bez_nicku> mam pytanie, czy postawienie serwera który jest bezpieczny jest w jakiś sposób uzależniony od tego jak zainstaluje system?
<bez_nicku> Bo gdzieś wyczytałem, że powinno się zrobić partycje np. /boot /var
<bez_nicku> dodatkowo
<jacekowski> taka architektura chrome
<slawek72> jacekowski ok:)
<jacekowski> czesc zajmujaca sie laczeniem systemowego podsystemu renderujacego z layout engine chroma
<jacekowski> dlatego jakies 80% kodu jest wspolne pomiedzy platformami
<jacekowski> bo masz renderer na cocoa gtk i winapi
<jacekowski> + rozne wrappery na pare innych funkcji
<slawek72> jacekowski a może mi podpowiesz: ciągle mi się zmienia język klawiatury na angielski. jak temu zaradzić?
<dami4n_> a można jakoś zmusić Operę, żeby szybciej zrzucała pamięc do SWAP'u?
<dami4n_> tragiczne to jest, że po kilku godzinach przeglądania zajmuje z 500Mb RAM, a jak coś akurat ściągam to nie mohę jej zamknąć...
<slawek72> dami4n to korzystaj z innej przeglądarki np z chromium. Lisek też chyba sporo zabiera bo mi muli.
<dami4n_> no właśnie teraz zainstalowałem z ciekawości chromium- ale po tylu latach użytkowania Opery to chyba niemożliwe się przerzucić
<dami4n_> tam ciekawie rozwiązali problem tworząc kilka procesów
<dami4n_> a opera nieużywana działa w tle a pamięci nie chce zwolnić
<slawek72> Damianie z tego co wiem, i zmoich chromiowych doświadczeń korzystania z tej przeglądarki chromium wiem, że jest najszybszą i najlżejszą przeglądarką:)
<slawek72> A jak wyczyścisz historię w operze?
<dami4n_> slawek72: nic nie pomaga ;/
<dami4n_> Opera przechowuje pamięc podręczną w RAM ale tą funckję wyłączyłem na początku
<dami4n_> więc nie mam pojęcia na co tyle pamięci idzie
<slawek72> Pod tym opera jest zdradliwa, dlatego jej nie używam. Używałem wcześniej pod xp, ale teraz tam odpalam net z chrome a na ubuntu z chromium:)
<slawek72> Tylko nie wiem, czemu fire fox w ubuntu tak muli?
<slawek72> I niby to domyślna przeglądarka tak jak w windows explorer.
<dami4n_> mi ten nowy firefox już tak nie muli
<slawek72> Czyżby każdy swoje chwali i reklamuje?
<dami4n_> ale te starsze wersje to było masakryczne
<slawek72> dami4n a jak tę najnowszą fire fox zainstalować na ubuntu?
<dami4n_> ogółem ten nowy ubuntu strasznie pamięciożerczy mi się wydaje
<slawek72> Tak.
<slawek72> Wcześniejsze wersje nie żarły tyle pamięci ram.
<dami4n_> nowy w sensie 3.6.12, standardowy który był w 10.10
<dami4n_> to u mnie już w miarę działa
<slawek72> Żałuję teraz że zrobiłem aktualizację do wersji 10.10
<dami4n_> jak dla mnie różnica pomiędzy ubuntu 10.04 a 10.10 jest olbrzymia
<slawek72> Miałem 8.10 i było wszystko ok.
<dami4n_> a niby te same aplikacje mam
<dami4n_> 8.10 całkiem dobrze chodził, no ale to już trzeba przyznać, że zabytek był
<dami4n_> też dość długo go używałem
<slawek72> Super.
<slawek72> Nie mogliby zrobic jednej dystrybucji linuxa i ja ciągle rozwijać?
<jacekowski> a moj windows 7 zuzywa mniej niz wasze ubuntu
<jacekowski> slawek72: nie
<jacekowski> slawek72: to nie jest po linuxowemu
<jacekowski> trzeba milion forkow
<slawek72> forków?
<slawek72> kasy?
<PushUpek> piwa
<slawek72> jacekowski to Ty 7 używasz a nie ubuntu?
<dami4n_> w tym chyba potęga linuksa, że rozwija się w tylu kierunkach
<slawek72> dami4n czy ja wiem?
<dami4n_> nie ma monopolu
<slawek72> Ciężko to czasami ogarnąć te linuxy...
<slawek72> teraz minta jest reklamowany na ubucentrum.pl
<jacekowski> linux ssie
<jacekowski> psute api ciagle
<dami4n_> też mam windows 7, bez aero około 500MB pamięci mi bierze
<jacekowski> ciagle cos nowego niekompatybilnego ze starym pomimo tego ze stare bylo dobre
<jacekowski> dami4n_: wylacz defendera i bedzie jeszcze mniej
<dami4n_> jacekowski: muszę spróbować :)
<slawek72> dami4n a używasz compiz?
<dami4n_> nie mam za dużo pamięci a 7 tylko do Visuala używam
<slawek72> defender jest w linuxie?
<dami4n_> slawek72: mam, ale w minimalnym stopniu skonfigurowany
<jacekowski> slawek72: w windowsie
<slawek72> To tak jak ja mam minimalnie skonfigurowany compiz.
<slawek72> jacekowski dzięki za info ;]
<dami4n_> ogółem gdyby można było instalować XP z pendriva to zainstalował bym seven'a
<dami4n_> jednak dość wymagający system pod względem sprzętu
<jacekowski> nie prawda
<slawek72> Ja obok ubuntu mam xp. Moim marzeniem jest całkowite przejście na linuxa, ale na dzień dzisiejszy linux nie daje mi tego co xp.
<dami4n_> chociaż patrząc na ubuntu 10.10...
<dami4n_> slawek72: a po Ci XP?
<slawek72> show producer
<slawek72> do robienia pokazu zdjęć
<dami4n_> ja tam windows'a nie włączam jak nie muszę- jedynie Visual czasami
<slawek72> i wypalania prezentacji na dvd
<dami4n_> no tak
<dami4n_> tu linux jednak kuleje
<slawek72> alinux tego nie ma
<slawek72> dokładnie
<slawek72> kuleje
<slawek72> Można pod wine spróbować, ale są błedy.
<dami4n_> nie ma sensu używać w takich przypadkach
<barnex> hmm, to nie powinno być takie supertrudne do napisania
<barnex> i mean, są narzędzia do authoringu DVD
<slawek72> barnex jak ktoś się zna na napisaniu tego to napewno jest nietrudne.
<barnex> co takie narzędzie robi?
<barnex> po prostu dodajesz zdjęcia i ustalasz kolejność?
<slawek72> I wypalasz koniec prezentacji w dvd na płytę dvd
<dami4n_> ale linux ogółem ma gorsze wsparcie sprzętowe
<slawek72> Tak, żeby można ją było można oglądać w stacjonarnych odtwarzaczach dvd
<dami4n_> soft na pewno istnieje :P
<slawek72> to ma pro show producer pod windows, a czy linux ma tak rozbudowany program?
<jacekowski> nic nie jest trudne jak sie ktos zna
<jacekowski> tylko zajmuje czas i pieniadze
<jacekowski> a ludzie musza cos jesc
<dami4n_> jacekowski: i ma czas
<dami4n_> dokładnie
<dami4n_> a pod windowsa jednak łatwiej takie rzeczy pisać
<slawek72> Zapewne tak.
<jacekowski> latwiej to zle slowo
<slawek72> prościej?
<jacekowski> pisze sie tak samo
<jacekowski> tylko ze rynek wiekszy
<jacekowski> i sie bardziej oplaca
<jacekowski> a nawet jesli by sie firmie zwrocilo napisanie czegos na linuxa
<jacekowski> to pozostaje kwestia tego ze ten programista mogl ten czas poswiecic na pisanie czegos co da jeszcze lepszy zysk
<dami4n_> ale osobiście nie wyobrażam sobie pisać czegoś takie za darmo na linuksa :)
<slawek72> Ok. Skoro linux jest darmowym systemem, to czemu tak mało użytkowników z niego korzysta i nabija kieszeń Bilowi?
<dami4n_> skądś się biorą ludzie którzy rozwijają za darmo tyle programów na linuksy
<slawek72> I nie trzeba antywirusa itp
<jacekowski> dami4n_: wiekszosc to amatorskie programy
<dami4n_> slawe72: linux mimo wszystko nie jest systemem dla każdego
<jacekowski> slawek72: trzeba
<slawek72> A piszą, że nie trzeba.
<jacekowski> bo gowno wiedza
<dami4n_> slawek72: np webmaster
<jacekowski> wiekszosc bugow jest w sofcie ktory chodzi na jakims systemie
<jacekowski> a to w wielu przypadkach jest takie samo
<jacekowski> masz firefoxa ktory ma co nowego buga
<dami4n_> slawek72: nie ma odpowiedniego softu na linuksa
<jacekowski> i masz kupe innego
<jacekowski> jedyny powod dla ktorego sie to udaje
<jacekowski> to to ze nikt nie eksploituje bugow w linuxowych wersjach
<jacekowski> bo lepiej exploitowac windowsowe bo profit lepszy
<slawek72> To całe szczęście.
<jacekowski> ale jak jest bug w windowsowym firefoxie
<jacekowski> to w linuxowym jest taki sam
<slawek72> dami4n a Ty masz antywirusa w ubuntu?
<jacekowski> tylko ze windowsowy shellkod nie odpali sie na linuxie i na odwrot
<dami4n_> slawek72: nie
<barnex> a nie ma losowego rozkładania przestrzeni adresowej i takich tam cudów, które utrudniają pisanie shellcode'u?
<barnex> czy windows też już to ma?
<jacekowski> barnex: linux to ma tylko z grsec
<jacekowski> a windows to ma od dawna
<jacekowski> ale kupa programow ma z tym problemy
<jacekowski> wiec jest wlaczone tylko dla tych ktore sa oznaczone ze potrafia
<barnex> mhm
<barnex> no i z linuksem jest chyba taki problem
<barnex> że jest podzielony
<barnex> każda dystrybucja ma trochę inny kernel
<barnex> trochę inne serwisy uruchomione, inaczej popaczowane w innych wersjach
<jacekowski> to nie jest problemem
<jacekowski> zawsze mozesz statycznie linkowany program poslac
<jacekowski> albo uzywajacy minimalnego zestawu bibliotek ktore zawsze sa
<jacekowski> ale to wszystko troche zwieksza koszt
<jacekowski> dla atakujacego
<jacekowski> wiec znowu
<barnex> mhm, a profit gorszy niż na windowsie
<jacekowski> ogolnie wiecej softu jest na windowsa
<jacekowski> bo lepszy profit
<jacekowski> wiecej wirusow
<jacekowski> bo lepszy profit
<barnex> no ale na maca się już pisze wirusy
<dami4n_> mimo wszystko sama architektura linuksa gwarantuje większe bezpieczeństwo niż na windowsie
<barnex> więc pewnie i do nas w takim razie przyjdzie
<jacekowski> barnex: bo maca jest znacznie wiecej niz linuxa
<slawek72> dami4n priv:)
<jacekowski> dami4n_: a nie gwarantuje
<jacekowski> dami4n_: windows ma bardzo podobna
<Arithmos> barnex: to nie nalejy od systme ale od ludzie
<AaaA^> achitektura jest identyczna
<jacekowski> a uzytkownik myslacy ze nic mu nie grozi bo ma linuxa
<jacekowski> jest idealnym celem ataku
<barnex> z drugiej strony
<barnex> ZU na linuksie nie odpala binarek praktycznie
<dami4n_> prawa wykonywalności
<barnex> podczas gdy na windowsie są świetne kanały dystrybucji
<dami4n_> chyba największa siła linuksa
<jacekowski> dami4n_: uzytkownik moze takie nadac
<barnex> wystarczy wrzucić 'keygena' czy 'cracka' do nowej gry
<jacekowski> dami4n_: wiec to nie problem
<barnex> i voila, botnet gotowy
<AaaA^> zu i tu i tu ma take same prawa
<barnex> jacekowski: a orientujesz się, czy nie ma jakichś technicznych problemów z pisaniem keyloggerów?
<jacekowski> nie ma
<jacekowski> mozna zrobic latwo
<dami4n_> ale trudniej odpalić taki programik
<jacekowski> dami4n_: nie
<dami4n_> w windowsie nie ma żadnych problemów z tym
<AaaA^> tak samo sie uruchamia;)
<dami4n_> a zależy od użytkownika
<barnex> a gdyby SELinux trafił na desktopy? Fedora chyba tego próbuje...
<jacekowski> dami4n_: jak ci zdalne cos wyeksploitowalo przykladowego firefoxa to moze sobie pliki potworzyc i ponadawac chmody
<jacekowski> dami4n_: a ty nic nie bedziesz o tym wiedzial
<dami4n_> jesli ktoś instaluje jakieś paczki z internetu, dodaje repozytoria to zagrożenie jest wysokie
<jacekowski> barnex: jest w X zrobiony interfejs na potrzeby antykeyloggerowe
<jacekowski> barnex: ze program moze na chwile zarzadac ze tylko jemu wysylac guziki z klawiatury
<jacekowski> ale i na to sa sposoby
<dami4n_> i trzeba też przyznać, że nix'ów używają napewno osoby bardziej 'zinformatyzowane'
<dami4n_> więc i bardziej rozważne
<barnex> ta, ubuntu się stara to naprawić :>
<barnex> moja dziewczyna i moja mama w każdym razie je zaakceptowały
<dami4n_> a jak na windowsie pełno dzieciaków tylko w gra nawala, ściąga cracki to nie ma co się dziwić
<dami4n_> moja dziewczyna też używa
<barnex> więc teraz to nie tyle osoby techniczne, bo mogą sobie poradzić, tylko osoby techniczne, bo osoby techniczne to zwykle early adopters imo
<dami4n_> gdyby nie ubuntu to bym się nie przekonał do linuksa
<dami4n_> jednak dostałem system na tacy
<slawek72> No prawie na tacy:)
<dami4n_> ja nic nie musiałem konfigurować
<jacekowski> ladny ten nowy office 2010
<dami4n_> wszystko działało
<barnex> meh, mi się średnio podoba
<slawek72> Ktoś nie na darmo powiedział, że linux jest dla ludzi myślących.
<dami4n_> a ja nie widziałem nowego offica
<barnex> za to strasznie zazdroszczę keynote
<PushUpek> slawek72, raczej cierpliwych
<slawek72> I cierpliwych jak Kolega zauważył.
<dami4n_> ubuntu już odchodzi od typowego 'linuksa'
<dami4n_> wszystko GUI
<slawek72> Mnie to wciągnął linux, codziennie na nowo do poznaję:)
<barnex> meh, circlejerk
<barnex> a windows XP to nie był dla ludzi cierpliwych?
<PushUpek> win98 był dla cierpliwych
<barnex> ja tam pamiętam, że żeby cokolwiek zrobić w sieci musiałem klikać odśwież / skonfiguruj sieć w domu lub małej firmie przez dziesiątki minut w kółko
<barnex> no 98 to w ogóle
<PushUpek> XP to był spacerek
<slawek72> O win98 dla cierpliwych, pamietam go ...
<PushUpek> albo ME
<barnex> reinstall co 6 miesięcy i znajdywanie za niego driverów na dysku
<PushUpek> heh ten to zwiechy co kilka godzin zaliczał
<barnex> Cieszy mnie w sumie najbardziej
<barnex> że coś się z officem najwyraźniej ruszyło
<dami4n_> kumpela przez kilka lat używała XP i działał bez zarzutu:)
<slawek72> Używacie mc ?
<barnex> nie
<dami4n_> nie
<PushUpek> mc od czasów gentoo nie widziałem ;)
<dami4n_> a ja teraz na ubuntu mam cały czas problemy z ALSĄ
<barnex> a ja nie mam problemów z niczym
<barnex> poza tym że przestałem advocatować linuksy
<slawek72> A przez co mogę się łączyć w ubuntu - chodzi o ftp ?
<barnex> i nagle się wszyscy obudzili moi znajomi
<barnex> i sobie instalują na jakiś starym sprzęcie z zepsutymi dyskami
<dami4n_> miejsca-> połącz z serwerem
<barnex> i płaczą o pomoc techniczną :-)
<barnex> dobra, idę spać
<dami4n_> dzisiaj kumpel instalował ubuntu
<dami4n_> ale nie podołał
<slawek72> barnex do miłego :)
<dami4n_> barnex: cya
<slawek72> dami4n czemu?
<dami4n_> slawek72: problemy z grafiką
<dami4n_> bez odpowiedniej wiedzy - problemy nie do przejscia
<slawek72> Acha.
<slawek72> A jak wchodzisz przez irssi ?
<slawek72> Trzeba to zainstalować?
<dami4n_> tak
<PushUpek> slawek72, widzę, że fan konsoli z Ciebie ;)
<slawek72> Tak. Fan.
<slawek72> Mocp też używam.
<slawek72> Znacie mocp?
<slawek72> Lub moc?
<slawek72> Odtwarzacz konsolowy.
<dami4n_> znamy ;]
<slawek72> Lekki i powabny.
<dami4n_> ale nie widzę sensu go używać
<slawek72> czemu?
<slawek72> Do url super.
<slawek72> Do stacji radiowych.
<dami4n_> ja mam swoje radiotray i audaciousa
<slawek72> Każdy swoje ma i chwali.
<slawek72> Ja wolę prostotę i lekkość.
<slawek72> :)
<dami4n_> radiotray to chyba jeden z moich ulubionych programów na linuksa
<dami4n_> tak samo w sumie jak audacious
<slawek72> ale to nie konsolowe programy?
<PushUpek> nie ;)
<dami4n_> nie widzę sensu używać konsoli w takich przypadkach
<AaaA^> ja bardzo lubie fincha, bardzo sie przydaje jak sie miec jeden komunikator a ilestam stacji roboczych
<dami4n_> ja czasami ekg używałem
<dami4n_> jak była potrzeba
<PushUpek> jak masz shella, to ekg, czy rtorrent wygodne są
<slawek72> dami4n a nazwa hosta to co będzie w Połączeniach z serwerem?
<AaaA^> samo ekg nie bylo fajne, przez jakis czas uzywalem ekg^2 a potem sie przenioslem na fincha
<slawek72> Chodzi gdzie Ip wpisać?
<dami4n_> slawek72: a dokładnie co robisz bo nie ogarniam?:)
<dami4n_> na shellu bota miałem postawionego na ekg
<slawek72> Chcę sie połączyć przez ftp
<dami4n_> wygodnie go z 'rurką' można odpalić
<AaaA^> z rurką?
<dami4n_> ale kodowanie w ekg kuleje, dobrze że w ekg2 poprawili
<slawek72> I myślałem że przez mc moge się przez ftp łączyć
<PushUpek> mc na pewno ma połączenia po scp
<PushUpek> ftp chyba też miało
<dami4n_> AaaA^: że możesz pisać do pliku i sterować programem, nie wiem jak to dokładnie się nazywa:P
<AaaA^> przeciez mc ma ftp
<slawek72> PushUpek a jak włączyć w mc ftp?
<PushUpek> slawek72, teraz Ci nie powiem, bo ze 4 lata temu go na oczy widziałem ;) a nie chce mi się go instalować teraz
<dami4n_> AaaA^: a ekg jest ma bshellz, chyba jedyny darmowy shell i w zasadzie dlatego przede wszystkim używałem
<AaaA^> na gorze masz belke:) tam masz meneu do zarzadzania okien "ftp link"
<AaaA^> dami4n_: ok
<slawek72> AaaA dzięĸi:)
<AaaA^> ja dalej uzywam konsolowych programow glownie wlasciwie to dla wygody, normalnie korzystam z Windows a domowy routerek na openwrt traktuje jak serwerek do roznych uslug
<AaaA^> slawek72: np
<dami4n_> ja się nie mogę przekonać do windowsa
<slawek72> AaaA to llinuxa nie używasz?
<dami4n_> na #ubuntu-pl mało osób linuksa używa :P
<AaaA^> nie nie uzywam, tylko korzystam z paru programow
<AaaA^> pisze teraz z irssi, mam im na finchu, openvpnem sie do tego podlaczam
<AaaA^> tyle moich obecnych kontaktow z linuxem
<AaaA^> dawniej bylo wiecej ale w pracy mam kontakt tylko z windowsami i nie mozna sie na wszystkim znac:)
<PushUpek> można, ale lepiej się nie przyznawać :P
<slawek72> A finch to dobre narzędzie w linuxie?
<slawek72> Do czego ono służy?
<AaaA^> to odpowiednik pidgina
<AaaA^> tylko w konsoli
<AaaA^> wlasciwie to konsolowy pidgin
<AaaA^> koszysta z tych samych plików
<slawek72> Lepszy niż kadu?
<dami4n_> zastanawiam się od jakiegoś czasu jaka jest przyszłość programisty piszącego typowo na linuksa
<AaaA^> kwestia gustu
<PushUpek> dami4n_, a jest takowa?
<PushUpek> no chyba, że java
<AaaA^> tak na prawde to przyszlosc jest:)
<dami4n_> QT może
<dami4n_> sam nie wiem :)
<AaaA^> w koncu np pracownicy intela i paru jeszcze duzych firm w godzinach pracy troche rzeczy zwiazanych z kernelem dlubią
<dami4n_> jak się patrzy na ogłoszenie to w większych firmach często wymagają 'dobrą znajomosć linuksa'
<AaaA^> potem nazywa sie to ze "darmowe"
<dami4n_> python chyba też dość przyszłościowy
<dami4n_> a wydaje się bardziej związany z linuksem niż z windowsem
<AaaA^> obok mojego biura jest oracle i tam ostatnio bylo bardzo duzo ogloszen ze szukaja wlasnie ludzi znajacych sie na linuxie
<dami4n_> zapewne nielicznie mają szansę na taką pracę
<PushUpek> rekrutacja na pewno jest ostra ;)
<dami4n_> biorą najlepszych a przeciętni będą bezrobotni
<AaaA^> bylo ponad 100 otwartych stanowisk technicznych parenacie projektowych i pare zarzadzanie projektami
<AaaA^> stawki calkem niezle
<dami4n_> powyżej 3000zł?
<AaaA^> ogolnie oracle dobrze placi:)
<slawek72> AaaA taka jest komenda do zainstalowania irssi: sudo apt - get install irssi  ?
<PushUpek> Simens, Oracle i reszta dobrze płaci ;)
<dami4n_> Google dobrze płaci :)
<AaaA^> slawek72: jesli uzywasz apt to tak
<dami4n_> slawe72: bez spacji po apt i przed get
<slawek72> Ok
<dami4n_> ale google to już w ogóle rekrutacje ma ostrą:P
<slawek72> sudo apt-get install irssi
<PushUpek> u mnie teraz IBM rekrutację będzie robił ;)
<slawek72> Ok.
<PushUpek> to najpierw biorą pracowników naukowych...
<slawek72> Tak samo z finch: sudo apt-get install finch
<AaaA^> inzynier na najmlodsze stanowisko odstawal 1,5kE
<AaaA^> projekciak troche wiecej
<AaaA^> nie bylo podanych zarobkow pmów
<dami4n_> ogółem jak czytam wymagania na programistę to zastanawiam się kiedy ludzie się ego wszystkie uczą
<AaaA^> dami4n_: na studiach raczej nie:)
<dami4n_> AaaA^: a samemu to trzeba mieć niezłą motywacje:)
<AaaA^> chyba ze nie "studiują" a ciezko pracją
<dami4n_> studiuje i staram się iść w kierunku programowania
<PushUpek> to jeszcze zależy na jaką uczelnię się idzie ;)
<dami4n_> ale nie wyobrażam się spełniać wymagań pracodawcy
<AaaA^> tak na prawde uczelnia nie ma az takiego znaczenia
<barnex> najlepiej żeby nie przeszkadzała w nauce za bardzo :P
<AaaA^> nie wiem jak jest w tej chwili na rynku pracy w pl
<bez_nicku> W duzych miastach chyba calkiem calkiem :P
<bez_nicku> a w malych to tak jak zawsze...
<AaaA^> ale poza tak na prawde nie jest wazne jakiego typu jestes inzynierem
<AaaA^> czy od kucia i ciagnienia czy od elektroniki
<dami4n_> ja jestem na słabej uczelni ale mam patrząc na te dobre uczelnie po znajomych: to dużej różnicy nie ma
<AaaA^> tak na prawde pozycja wyjsciowa jest taka sama
<dami4n_> jeżeli mówimy o teorii
<dami4n_> bo jak np elektronika - to jest olbrzymia róznica
<PushUpek> jak jest dobry wydział, to firmy same się zgłaszają...
<AaaA^> z zalozenia inzynier w skonczonym czasie jest w stanie sie wszystkiego nauczyc i zaprojektowac wszystko
<AaaA^> na podstawie tego jaka dokumentacje dostanie
<AaaA^> moze troche koloryzuje ale tak to mniej wiecej wyglada
<dami4n_> dobrą uczelnie kończą dobrzy studenci
<dami4n_> słabą - dobrzy i słabi
<AaaA^> trafiajac do dobrej firmy ktora dba o swoje interesy firma i tak cie wyszkoli i pokaze swoja droge:)
<PushUpek> ale tu nie chodzi nawet o skończenie ;)
<PushUpek> tylko o pozycję wyjściową do rozmowy kwalifikacyjnej :P
<AaaA^> to czy jestes kowalem czy eketronikiem to nie ma znaczenia zebys tylko mial potencjal
<AaaA^> przeszedlem kilkanascie takich rozmow i naprawde roznie bywa:)
<dami4n_> i jak to wygląda?
<AaaA^> zwykle na jednej sie nie konczy
<PushUpek> jakieś zadanka-łamigłówki ;)
<AaaA^> sa rozne scenariusze: od miekkich po techniczne albo odwrotnie
<AaaA^> albo najpierw testy a potem psycholog/hr/zespol/szef
<AaaA^> albo dokoladnie odwrotnie
<dami4n_> a u mnie kiepsko z autoprezentacją:p
<AaaA^> przy nizszych stanowiskach zwykle zaczyna sie od testow
<PushUpek> po kilku rozmowach się wyrobisz ;)
<AaaA^> tak to prawda
<AaaA^> zwykle pytania sa podobne
<AaaA^> i warto miec przygotowane odp
<AaaA^> ;)
<dami4n_> PushUpek: najpierw to bym chciał się nauczyć programować :P
<AaaA^> co chcialbys robic jak widzisz swoja przyszlosc itp
<dami4n_> a Wy w czym programujecie/pracujecie?
<dami4n_> jesli można wiedzieć:)
<AaaA^> pracuję z widowsami w pewnej duzej firmie:)
<AaaA^> wiecej nie moge powiedziec:)
<PushUpek> ja tam od czasu do czasu napiszę zlecenie w php/pythonie ;) a tak to póki co wieczny student ze mnie :P
<dami4n_> aaa:)
<PushUpek> AaaA^,  w MS? ;D
<dami4n_> ja na razie drugi rok studiów
<dami4n_> też o MS pomyślałem:P
<PushUpek> gdzie studiujesz?:)
<AaaA^> akurat nie ale tam tez bylem:)
<dami4n_> PWSZ niestety
<dami4n_> na Polibudę nie było mnie stać
<dami4n_> PushUpek: a Ty?
<AaaA^> politechnika jest platna?
<PushUpek> dami4n_, UWr IM ;)
<dami4n_> nie, ale stypendium nie wystarczy na utrzymanie a na rodziców niestety nie mogłem liczyć
<AaaA^> juz myslalem ze sie cos pozmienialo od kiedy skonczylem
<dami4n_> zaocznych nie chciałem, a na dzienne się dostałem, ale z pieniędzmi bym nie dał radu
<slawek72> AaaA zainstalowałem finch. Zmodyfikowałem. jak teraz mam mieć listę kontaktów z gg?
<AaaA^> jasne
<dami4n_> ale mam nadzieje, że jest tak jak mówicię :) że uczelnia się nie liczy
<AaaA^> dami4n_: takie jest moje zdanie
<AaaA^> i do tej pory sie sprawdza
<dami4n_> jedyne co mi brakuje na 'słabej' uczelni to fakt, że trudniej się rozwinąć
<dami4n_> np. chciałbym brać udział w jakiś projektach grupowych
<dami4n_> ale nie ma z kim i gdzie
<dami4n_> na takich politechnikach to multum dodatkowych zajęć
<AaaA^> slawek72: nie jestem pewny czy w konsoli jest opcja np importu listy, ja zrobilem to w pidginie
<AaaA^> sprawdze
<slawek72> Ok.
<AaaA^> dami4n_: takie sa zalozeia ministrstwa edukacji, moim zdaniem dobrze ze ilestam tych matematyk i fizyk jest
<AaaA^> slawek72: a jest opcja
<slawek72> dami4n muszę wyjść stąd, żeby połaczyła mnie irssi ?
<AaaA^> masz juz konto dodane i polaczlone?
<slawek72> AaaA tak.
<dami4n_> slawek72: chyba nie
<AaaA^> f10
<AaaA^> a potem sie juz domyslisz
<slawek72> Ok.
<dami4n_> AaaA^: na słabszych uczelniach brakuje matematyk
<AaaA^> f10 jest globalnym menu a f11 menu kontaktu
<PushUpek> dami4n_, podręczniki uczelniane są napisane dobrze, więc można samemu spokojnie się uczyć
<slawek72> AaaA a alias to nr gg ?
<AaaA^> alis to pewnie ksywka
<PushUpek> alias, to pewnie alias dla nr gg w rozmowie
<AaaA^> ale normanie mozesz zaimportowac liste
<AaaA^> nie musisz jej reczne wpisywac
<dami4n_> PushUpek: mimo wszystko jeśli na przykład przestaniesz mieć kontakt z matematyką - to ją zapomnisz
<AaaA^> DraKhu: to nie jest wazne
<AaaA^> tak na prawde matematyka na studiach nie sluzy do matematyki
<AaaA^> tylko do tego zebys nauczyl sie myslec i rozwiazywac problemy
<dami4n_> nic tak nie uczy myślenia jak całki
<AaaA^> w zyciu nie bedziesz tego uzywal chyba ze zostaniesz na uczelni
<slawek72> Jest tak: Protokół: Gadu-Gadu potem: Nazwa użytkownika: co wpisać?  potem hasło: to wiadomo , potem: Alias: co wpisać?
<AaaA^> eeee
<AaaA^> slawek72: czyli jeszcze sie nie polaczyles
<slawek72> Coś źle robię?
<slawek72> Nazwa użytkownika: Sławek
<slawek72> Alias: nr gg
<AaaA^> protokol wybierasz z combo
<PushUpek> dami4n_, całki nie uczą myślenia ;)
<AaaA^> username to numer
<AaaA^> password wiadomo
<PushUpek> tylko intuicji
<AaaA^> alias wpisz swoje imie
<AaaA^> albo ksywke
<dami4n_> PushUpek: wg mnie uczą:P każda całka to inna łamigłówka
<AaaA^> to sie bedzie wyswietlalo w oknie rozmowy
<slawek72> Protokół z combo?
<slawek72> tzn?
<AaaA^> tak masz tam liste rozwijana
<slawek72> Nie ma tam combo
<slawek72> No wiem
<AaaA^> a co tam masz?
<slawek72> Rozwijam i co wybieram?
<PushUpek> dami4n_, one są bardzo algorytmiczne, to zależy jaka całka... albo robisz ją przez części, albo ze wzoru, albo przez podstawienie
<AaaA^> gadu gadu bo chyb o to Ci chodzi
<slawek72> No wybrałem
<slawek72> nazwa użytkownika?
<slawek72> Moje imię?
<AaaA^> username to numer
<dami4n_> PushUpek: w zasadzie racja :)
<slawek72> NIe ma username
<slawek72> aaaaaa
<slawek72> rozumiem
<slawek72> username to nazwa użytkownika
<slawek72> ]
<slawek72> Ok
<slawek72> Alias - moje imię tak ?
<AaaA^> tak
<slawek72> ok
<slawek72> Jestem w konta
<bez_nicku> ^^'
<AaaA^> ok zaptaszkuj sobie to ktorego chcesz uzywac
<slawek72> Jak?
<AaaA^> zeby zamknac okno wcisnij alt c
<AaaA^> tabulatorem i spacja
<slawek72> ok
<dami4n_> PushUpek: a Ty jaką specjalizację wybierasz/wybrałeś?:)
<PushUpek> heh informatyczną ;)
<slawek72> AaaA już zaptaszkowałem.
<PushUpek> myślałem nad matematyką teoretyczną... ale dałem sobie spokój :P
<AaaA^> to teraz zamknij alt c
<slawek72> Hasło też wpisałem. I zaptaszkowałem.
<slawek72> Ok.
<slawek72> lewy alt?
<AaaA^> tak
<dami4n_> PushUpek: informatyczna czyli algorytmy, kryptografia?:) czy co tam macie?
<PushUpek> hmmm
<slawek72> AaaA nie che zamknąć
<dami4n_> w LO też myślałem, czy na matematykę nie iść, ale stwierdziłem, że za słaby jestem
<PushUpek> algorytmy, bazy danych, matematyka dyskretna i takie tam bzdury
<slawek72> alt + c
<bez_nicku> Ile powinno mieć dobre hasło znaków? 14 styka?
<dami4n_> a zawsze mnie kryptografia kręciła :p
<AaaA^> slawek72: jednoczesnie wpiskasz?
<slawek72> tak
<PushUpek> ja poszedłem na matmę tylko dlatego, że z kumplem dzień przed egzaminami skuliśmy się i tam mieliśmy najbliżej na egzamin z imprezy :D
<dami4n_> bez_nicku: zależy jakich znaków :)
<AaaA^> najlepiej niedukowalnych:)
<bez_nicku> cyfr, duzych, malych liter, znakow typu & itd ;P
<AaaA^> a alt a cos robi?
<AaaA^> alt a
<slawek72> Moment
<dami4n_> bez_nicku: ja bym powiedział, że 10 już by było trudne do złamania :)
<PushUpek> a do zapamiętania kilka haseł 10 znakowych.....
<slawek72> AaaA robi Actions
<slawek72> Lista znajomych itp
<AaaA^> no to dobrze robi:)
<AaaA^> wybierz sobie np liste konktaktow
<slawek72> Wejść w liste znajomych?
<AaaA^> tak
<slawek72> Jestem
<slawek72> jak ją rozwinąć
<slawek72> mam na dole
<AaaA^> a pokazalo sie okienko?
<AaaA^> to teraz beda czary:)
<slawek72> Tak: Actions
<slawek72> wyjśc z niego?
<AaaA^> tak mozesz wyjsc
<dami4n_> chociaż teraz CUDA już niezłe osiągi mają przy łamaniu haseł
<AaaA^> alt m przesuwa okienko
<slawek72> AaaA jaką kombinacja klawiszy wyjść?
<AaaA^> potem tylko strzalki i enter
<AaaA^> alt r zmienia wielkosc
<slawek72> wyszedłem esc
<bez_nicku> ^^' za często nie będę używał tego hasła :P
<AaaA^> slawek72: poradziles sobie ze zmiana wielkosci i polozenia listy?
<slawek72> Tak AaaA
<slawek72> Już
<slawek72> Jest pusta
<AaaA^> ok
<AaaA^> wcisnij f10
<slawek72> Mam ją poprawej stronie konsoli
<slawek72> ok
<slawek72> f10
<AaaA^> otworzylo sie gorne menu?
<slawek72> tak
<AaaA^> ok
<AaaA^> accounts
<AaaA^> wybierasz konto i strzaleczkami znajdziesz pobieranie listy
<slawek72> po polsku
<AaaA^> nie wiem z jaka fantazja to ktos przetlumaczyl ale pewnie bedzie konta
<slawek72> czekaj czekaj
<slawek72> nie mam tego
<slawek72> otwira mi się tabelka z terminala
<AaaA^> a co masz?
<slawek72> Plik itd
<AaaA^> pewnie uzywasz gnome term
<slawek72> jak f10 wcisnę
<AaaA^> on akurat ma takie same skroty
<slawek72> pewnie tak
<AaaA^> albo je przemapuj albo zmien terminal
<slawek72> Jak?
<AaaA^> albo w configu wlacz myszę i moze sie uda wyklikac
<slawek72> wyższa szkoła jazdy
<slawek72> <myśli>
<AaaA^> przemapowac skroty mozesz w configu
<AaaA^> moze prosciej inne terminal zainstalowac?
<slawek72> Ok
<AaaA^> albo nie wiem moze mozna skroty dla gnome term wylaczyc
<slawek72> A ten nie dobry?
<AaaA^> dobry jak kazdy inny tylko ze sie pokrywaja skróty
<slawek72> to co proponujesz?
<PushUpek> xterm
<slawek72> w konsoli?
<AaaA^> xterm to terminal
<AaaA^> pewnie go nie masz w systemie jesli sie na niego zdecydowales to musisz zainstalowac
<PushUpek> ewentualnie w opcjach gnome-terminal wyłączyć f10 jako klawisz menu
<slawek72> NIe mam xterm
<AaaA^> a prosciej bedzie ten skrot wyl
<AaaA^> tyko w tym to pomoc Ci juz musi kto ma gnome terminal
<slawek72> sudo apt-get install xterm  ?
<slawek72> AaaA  ?
<AaaA^> tak, ale moze lepiej ten skrot wylaczyc
<slawek72> Ok wyłączyłem
<AaaA^> ok
<slawek72> Działa
<AaaA^> to teraz ci sie menu otwiera?
<AaaA^> ok
<slawek72> mam tabelkę
<slawek72> :)
<slawek72> tak
<AaaA^> znaczy masz juz kontakty?
<slawek72> Nie
<AaaA^> f10 konta wybierasz konto i tam powinno byc cos z impotem
<slawek72> Jest
<slawek72> jak wejść w kontakt?
<AaaA^> a juz zaimportowales?
<slawek72> tak
<AaaA^> jak zaznaczony to f11
<slawek72> f11 też muszę wyłączyć klawisz
<slawek72> bo mi powiększa konsolę
<slawek72> Kurde nie mogę
<slawek72> tego f11
<slawek72> AaaA działa
<AaaA^> ok
<slawek72> Jak wyłączyć przezroczystość okienka w konsoli?
<AaaA^> kompletnie nie wiem nie mam ubuntu:)
<slawek72> A co używasz?
<AaaA^> windows:)
<slawek72> U panie.
<slawek72> I to pod windows też Ci chodzi ta finch ?
<AaaA^> to znaczy ja go mam uruchomionego na routerze
<AaaA^> a tam sie dostaje przez putty
<AaaA^> a router jest na openwrt
<slawek72> Ok. Wyłączyłem przezroczystość.
<AaaA^> ok
<PushUpek> tylko po co ci ubuntu jak korzystasz tylko z konsoli?:)
<AaaA^> PushUpek: nie ma ubuntu:)
<PushUpek> hmmm ;]
<AaaA^> przepraszam:)
<PushUpek> AaaA^, za co?:D
<AaaA^> ze nie mam:)
<PushUpek> hehe
<dami4n_> slawek72: a na co Ci ten finch?:)
<slawek72> Jest lżejszy od kadu.
<slawek72> Mniej pamięci zżera i nie wyskakują dymki.
<slawek72> Same pierdoły w tym kadu.
<PushUpek> fakt ;)
<dami4n_> czy ja wiem czy pierdoły:P
<dami4n_> genialne opcje
<AaaA^> to teraz tylko jeszcze do tego dolozyc screen i mmozna isc spac:D
<slawek72> Nie umiem tych dymków całkowicie wyłączyć.
<dami4n_> dymki, dzwięki w oknie głównym wyłączasz
<dami4n_> 3 ikona od prawej:P
<dami4n_> a dzwięki druga
<dami4n_> trochę wam to zajęło:P
<slawek72> dami4n dźwięki tak, ale dymków nieudało mi sie całkowicie wyłączyć.
<dami4n_> chyba w opcje nie patrzyłeś:P
<slawek72> Zresztą lubie prostotę.
<dami4n_> nie wiem jak finch ale ekg to się na desktop nie nadawało
<PushUpek> dlaczego?
<PushUpek> ekg2 przyjemne
<PushUpek> nawet przesyłanie obrazków miało jak pamiętam
<PushUpek> irca obsługiwało i jabbera ;)
<AaaA^> jak masz konsole co linki klika to nie jest zle
<AaaA^> przesylanie obrazkow? co to za usluga?:)
<AaaA^> znaczy plikow?
<PushUpek> plików i obrazków ;)
<AaaA^> obrazkow to chyba w ascii
<dami4n_> mi się to trochę masochistyczne wydaje, używać ekg/ekg2/finch na codzień:)
<PushUpek> nie, do pliku zapisywał ;]
<AaaA^> ja tam sie bardzo przyzwyczailem
<slawek72> AaaA a jak sie między okienkami poruszać?
<dami4n_> chociaż niby irssi też używam i nienarzekam
<AaaA^> wszedzie gdzie jestem mam te same okienka, ta sama baze historii itp
<dami4n_> kwetsia przyzwyczajenia
<AaaA^> albo przelaczac miedzy okienkami alt p i alt n
<AaaA^> albo isc do kontretnego okienka
<PushUpek> np dla maniaków gentoo ;) jak to się konfiguruje i kompiluje, to ekg na pierwszy ogień idzie :D
<AaaA^> albo wstylu irssi czyli esc numer
<AaaA^> albo alt numer
<dami4n_> gentoo to dziwny system:)
<dami4n_> podziwiam ludzi co go używają
<AaaA^> przez pewien czasu uzywalem i jest bardzo logiczny
<dami4n_> jak kumpel mi mówi, że musiał kompa na noc zostawić włączonego bo mu się open office kompilował:D
<PushUpek> ja używałem przez 1,5 roku
<AaaA^> przynajmniej taki byl 6 lat temu
<PushUpek> 2 tygodnie na pokonfigurowanie flag i reszty, a potem tylko update i działa :D
<dami4n_> chciałbym się nauczyć linuksa
<dami4n_> myślałem, że na Archem
<dami4n_> ale jakoś zawsze brak czasu
<dami4n_> może w święta:)
<AaaA^> co znaczy nauczyc sie linuxa?
<AaaA^> to sie da nauczyc?
<dami4n_> a z Iplusem też by chyba nie było za ciekawie instalować
<dami4n_> poznać pliki i katalogi
<dami4n_> w ubuntu jakoś tak nie ma styczności
<AaaA^> hmmm
<slawek72> AaaA fajna ta finch
<PushUpek> w Archu też nie bardzo
<slawek72> Dzięki Bracie:)
<dami4n_> a w gentoo choćby kompilacja kernela to normalka
<PushUpek> tam nawet nie musisz kompilować kernela...
<AaaA^> to najwieksza bolaczka takich dystrybucji
<AaaA^> slawek72: np
<AaaA^> pamietam kiedys tak samo bylo z mandrake
<slawek72> AaaA a irssi też używasz?
<slawek72> Teraz?
<AaaA^> ktory co prawda byl linuxem jedak nie mial z nim za duzo wspolnego
<AaaA^> tak uzywam
<dami4n_> Slackware też mnie zawsze ciekawił
<slawek72> AaaA a jak się okienka rozmów w finch zamyka?
<AaaA^> z tego co pamietam to mandrake mial nawet inny uklad katalogow:)
<dami4n_> ale nie sprawdza zależności, co mnie przeraża
<AaaA^> kazde okoienko alt c
<slawek72> ok
<AaaA^> a zamykasz program control c
<PushUpek> dami4n_, jeśli tak od środka chcesz poznać linuxa, to raczej polecałbym gentoo ;)
<dami4n_> przydałoby się kiedyś poznać:D
<slawek72> AaaA nie da rady alt c
<AaaA^> ja najwicej nauczylem sie o linuxie z freebsd
<bez_nicku> Nie ma jak instalowanie debiana na serwerze o 4:30... ide po kawe :P
<AaaA^> bo ktos mi powiedzial ze podobne:)
<slawek72> AaaA jest inne wyjście?
<AaaA^> alt q
<PushUpek> freebsd bardzo logiczny system ;]
<AaaA^> ale to nieelegancko ubija
<dami4n_> freebsd słyszałem, że kiepsko sprzęt wspiera
<AaaA^> desktopu na tym nie polecam
<slawek72> AaaA ładnie wsio mi znikło
<dami4n_> da się tego ogółem używać jako desktop?
<PushUpek> średnio
<AaaA^> bardzo fajny system na serwer na slabym sprzecie np do malej sieci ktory ma dzialac na lata
<AaaA^> w wiekszym biznesie tez sie sprawdza
<dami4n_> sterowniki, flash, opera odpadają rozumiem
<slawek72> AaaA a teraz irssi
<AaaA^> przez dlugi czas home.pl mialo na przerobionym bsd serwery
<slawek72> Mam ja odpaloną
<AaaA^> teraz nie wiem na czym to dziala
<slawek72> jak się połączyć?
<PushUpek> dami4n_, jak pamiętam freebsd miało coś takiego jak emulowanie linuxa
<AaaA^> najprosciej bedzie jak sobie zobaczysz do configa
<AaaA^> i go troche przedytujesz
<AaaA^> dodasz siec
<AaaA^> potem bedzie juz z gorki
<slawek72> AaaA do mnie to pisałeś?
<AaaA^> tak o o sieci
<slawek72> A gdzie config?
<AaaA^> pewnie w domowym .]irssi
<dami4n_> FreeBSD chciałbym kiedyś wypróbować
<dami4n_> ale to już raczej potrzeba jakiejś wiedzy
<AaaA^> co do tego bsd to najtrudniej bylo mi pojac co co chodzi z partycjami slices
<dami4n_> może kiedyś starego kompa odkurzę odpalę to:D
<PushUpek> ja przez to slice rozpieprzyłem kilka partycji ;D
<AaaA^> teraz zabawa jest prostsza sa wirtualki itp
<AaaA^> ale kiedys nie bylo tak dobrze jak czlowiek mial jeden hdd a na nim wszystko:D
<PushUpek> słyszałem, że opensolaris z tym zfs sympatyczny jest
<AaaA^> nie mialem stycznosci z open
<dami4n_> przede wszystkim dobrego neta trzeba mieć
<AaaA^> a ze starym enterprisowym solarisem
<PushUpek> do linuxa przy tych ilościach updatów w tygodniu, to raczej też :)
<AaaA^> to te systemy dalej dzialaja
<AaaA^> czesto na solarisach chodza takei uslugi jak czas i jakieg proste inne sieciowe
<dami4n_> dobra, czas uciekać bo juź późno się zrobiło :)
<AaaA^> tak juz wczesnie jest
<AaaA^> tez uciekam
<AaaA^> milego
<dami4n_> dobranoc wszystkim :)
<PushUpek> branoc, ja tam czekam na walkę Pacmana :P
<slawek72> Witam:)
<slawek72> Śpicie?
<slawek72> Śpicie?
<PushUpek> nie ;]
<slawek72> Piszę z irssi
<slawek72> :)
<slawek72> Udało się
<PushUpek> gratuluję ;]
<slawek72> Dzięki.
<slawek72> Mam u góry listę użytkowników - to wygodne.
<slawek72> Fajnie się pisze z konsoli.
<PushUpek> wiem ;]
<PushUpek> ale ja się uzależniłem od przewijania pulpitów ;)
<slawek72> czyli?
<PushUpek> w linuxie masz możliwość ustawiania kilku wirtualnych pulpitów
<PushUpek> i aplikację mam pootwierane na różnych
<slawek72> Jasne.
<slawek72> I Ty ciągle je przewijasz?
<PushUpek> potem tylko ctrl + alt i strzałkami przełączam na mi potrzebną
<slawek72> Znam tę kombinację;]
<slawek72> Mam tak też zrobione.
<slawek72> Używwasz ubuntu?
<PushUpek> ano
<PushUpek> dzisiaj na szybko postawiłem, bo mi padł system.... a zlecenie muszę skończyć pisać jutro, więc nie było czasu na nic innego :D
<slawek72> a jaki padł Ci system?
<PushUpek> arch
<slawek72> Polecasz go czy ubuntu?
<PushUpek> to zależy
<PushUpek> ile masz czasu na konfigurację i samozaparcie ;]
<slawek72> arch szybszy w tym?
<PushUpek> nie
<slawek72> Ok.
<PushUpek> tam trzeba wszystko na piechotę, bo dostajesz goły system po instalacji bez xorga i reszty
<slawek72> Ja ciągle sie uczę linuxa, poznaję, szukam, pytam ludzi.
<PushUpek> tu trzeba dużo czytać ;)
<slawek72> Ciągle czytam.
<slawek72> Ten system mnie pochłania.
<slawek72> Jest bardzo ciekawy. Uczy cierpliwości.
<PushUpek> fakt
<slawek72> Idę spać troszkę. Miłego pisania.
<slawek72> Do miłego.
<PushUpek> branoc ;]
<czester> Co za matoły piszą na query do przypadkowych osób...
<Morfeusz888> witam
<Kwpolska> lulz
<adex333> Witam!!! Posiadam starą kartę telewizyjną PixelView bt 878p. Chciałbym uruchomić ją na xubuntu, ale nie mam pojęcia czy ona jest wykrywana przez system. Możeci mi powiedzieć jak uruchomić ja?
<Nerihsa> hm
<Nerihsa> co pokazuje lsmod
<Nerihsa> (daj na wklej.org)
<fi9o> http://www.mandrivalinux.eu/showthread.php?10823-Brak-D%C5%BAwi%C4%99ku-Tv-%28pixelview-Bt878p-%29 - tutaj o nij pisza wiec chyba dziala ona na linuksie
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/38pg6or> (at www.mandrivalinux.eu)
<Nerihsa> dodaj do /etc//modprobe.d/aliases alias char-major-81 videodev || alias char-major-81-0 bttv ||options bttv card=70 tuner=28 pll=1 radio=1
<Nerihsa> zamiast || enter Li
<Nerihsa> :o
<PoKrAk> re
<adex333> http://wklej.org/hash/2693bd6f510/
<Nerihsa> adex333: masz jakis soft do odtwarzania tv?
<adex333> me tv i xaw tv
<Nerihsa> i tu masz bardziej pod ubuntu: http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=99370
<Nerihsa> ja polecam tvtime. xawtv jest przestarzaly
<adex333> ale system ją widzi?
<adex333> i jaki standart mam wybrać zwykły PAL?
<Nerihsa> jak dodales te aliasy to wpisz sudo modprobe bttv
<Nerihsa> ale system powinien juz zobaczyc
<Nerihsa> i tak, w polszy generalnie jest to PAL
<Kwpolska> s/generalnie to //g
<Kwpolska> s/generalnie jest to PAL/jest PAL/g
<Nerihsa> Kwpolska: wydaje mi sie ze u kuzynow na wsi widzialem secam ;O
<Kwpolska> secam? :o
<Nerihsa> ale to bylo jakies 10 lat temu, moze sie pozmienialo
<Kwpolska> Nerihsa: teraz praktycznie secama nie ma
<Kwpolska> jak ja kocham komune...
<Nerihsa> choc dziwne bo to blisko granicy wschodniej wiec pierwej powinien byc ntsc
<Kwpolska> Nerihsa: ekhem?
<Nerihsa> ah wait, ntsc... nie wiem czemu mi sie zawsze kojarzylo z rosja
<Kwpolska> Nerihsa: NTSC jest tylko w NA i troche SA, do tego japonia
<Kwpolska> Nerihsa: u ruskich maja SECAM
<adex333> ale nie ma u mni tego pliku dodaj do /etc//modprobe.d/aliases
<adex333> żeby to zmodyfikować
<Nerihsa> hmm
<Nerihsa> to utworz :o
<BlessJah> jacekowski: upgrade zimbry jakis?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: mam wrazenie ze zresetowały mi się ustawienia, być może straciłem też maile z ostatniej doby (jest tylko jeden o którym wiem a którego nie mogę znaleźć, więc nic wielkiego)
<karmel> czesc
<Cent> czesc
<karmel> fi9o: ping
<fi9o> pong
<fi9o> karmel: pong.
<Enlik> Fajna zabawa.
<karmel> fi9o: podzielisz sie tym configiem do conky i lua?
<fi9o> karmel: Sure
<fi9o> karmel: Daje Ci na pw
<karmel> piekne dzieki
<fi9o> karmel: Ale do tego odpowiedni conky Ci potrzebny, na zwyklym to nie zadziala.
<fi9o> conky-all w ubuntu to sie chyba nazywa
<fi9o> lua/cairo/cairo-lua/tolua++
<fi9o> Takie cos w zaleznosciach moze byc potrzebne rowniez.
<karmel> wiem wiem - oczytalem to juz
<fi9o> Superaśnie.
<szymon_g> witam
<szymon_g> Linux linugrat 2.6.32-71.7.1.el6.x86_64 #1 SMP Wed Oct 27 03:44:59 EDT 2010 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<szymon_g> ;)
<jacekowski> witaj
<jacekowski> Linux jacekowski.org 2.6.34.6-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64 #3 SMP Fri Sep 17 16:06:38 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Kwpolska> Linux kwpolska-lin 2.6.35-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Oct 30 19:57:05 UTC 2010 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU 2160 @ 1.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<jacekowski> ja mam procek lepszy od was dwoch razem
<Kwpolska> jacekowski: ty masz serwer
<Kwpolska> a my emeryty
<Kwpolska> i rencistów
<jacekowski> hmmm
<jacekowski> mam pomysl
<jacekowski> odpale sobie linuxa na moim mierniku
<bt4> Linux bt 2.6.30.9 #1 SMP Tue Dec 1 21:51:08 EST 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<szymon_g> cze jacekowski
<szymon_g> teraz tylko czekac, az dodatkowe repozytoria beda uzywalne, bo w standardowych raczej bieda (na desktop) :~
<szymon_g> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/10/11/13/1548243/Fedora-Project-Drops-SQLNinja-Hacker-Tool pieknie, niektorym to juz naprawde od*******a :|
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/32dlg4z> (at linux.slashdot.org)
<DaZ> wszyscy hakerzy znowu uciekną na ubuntu
<DaZ> >:
<szymon_g> :)
 * szymon_g myka na miasto
<BlessJah> BlessJah: test
<BlessJah> hilight me smb plz
<Enlik> BlessJah: nie
<BlessJah> pudło, powinno zabeepnąć
<BlessJah> teraz?
<Enlik> BlessJah: też nie
<BlessJah> działa!!!
<jacekowski> ktos tu z bialegostoku
<jacekowski> czy tam juz nie ma nic po tym jak te cysterny jebly?
<dweller> lol
<karmel> rotfl
<BlessJah> jacekowski: co z zimbrą?
<jacekowski> nic
<jacekowski> dziala
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a jaki problem masz?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: widok jak na onecie? za okno na pol rozzielone i to nie w ta strone co zwykle?
<jacekowski> bo uaktualnialem
<jacekowski> jest nowa 6.0.8 wersja zamiast starego 5.cos
<BlessJah> ano widzisz
<didek> Ale mam problemy z tym cupsem
<didek> Patrzcie
<didek> cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
<didek> Taki błąd mam w error_log
<didek> I googluje i nie mam pomysłu
<BlessJah> jacekowski: mozna ogarnac zimbre do tego, zeby pokazywala aktualnego maila jak poprzednio, skromny widok watku i duze okno na maila?
<jacekowski> no mozna
<jacekowski> zmien styl sobie
<BlessJah> styl juz zmienilem
<BlessJah> i nic
<BlessJah> nadal uklad jest ten sam, po lewej lista maili, po prawej tresc jednego z nich
<BlessJah> brb
<winter> re
<didek> Aaale jaja, wszyscy mają w necie z tym problem i nikt jeszcze tego nie rozwiązał :D
<PushUpek> pewnie jak ktoś rozwiązał, to się tym nie podzielił ;D
<didek> Co za idiotyczne podejście :<
<jacekowski> BlessJah: poprawilem ci
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nie
<jacekowski> odswiez
<Enlik> didek: teoretycznie ktoś znalazł (ale czy do konca ten sam problem = ?) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=775695
<Enlik> Czemu na Distrowatch nie ma koziolinuksa?...
<didek> Inny, wszystko działa u mnie z lokalnego kompa
<winter> ja na swoim brotherze nie miałem żadnych problemów
<winter> niestety to sprzęt matki i go zabrała
<didek> Ja tez korzystam z DCP-7030
<winter> no poza tym, że zamknięty sterownik wymagał csh
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nadal nic
<BlessJah> jacekowski: generalnie nie cofaj mnie do starej zimbry, bo nowa moze obsluzy listy
<BlessJah> o zmienile sie!
<BlessJah> przelogowalem sie
<winter> didek: ja miałem mfc-215c
<winter> didek: a poprawnie stery zainstalowałeś?
<winter> masz csh?
<winter> i później w cupsie trzeba jeszcze drukarkę zainstalować
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nie cos nie dziala, pokazuje tylko jeden mail z watku i nie widze mozliwosci przegladniecia reszty
<BlessJah> juz widze...
<didek> winter, Ale u mnie wszystko śmiga w lokalnej maszynie, tylko jak chcę z zewnątrz to mam taki log
<didek> http://wklej.org/id/418794/
<didek> winter ^
<didek> I ktokolwiek kto coś ogarnia niech sprawdzi jak może
<didek> Bo już walczę z 3ci dzień i nie jestem w stanie nic zrobić.
<winter> a jak chcesz z zewnątrz, przez sambę czy jak
<didek> Normalnie, nie trzeba wcale samby, wcześniej mi to wszystko działało ale padło po update
<winter> zdalnie z drukarki nie korzystałem to nie podpowiem
<kenay> Witam wszystkich
<winter> bl
<winter> ble
<PushUpek> a działa ci logowanie przez www do cupsa?
<didek> Działa, wszystko działa
<PushUpek> hmmm
<PushUpek> kiedyś miałem szopki z cups jak miałem go na routerze zainstalowanym i brakowało miejsca na dysku ;]
<kenay> A no właśnie mam takie pytanie. Zainstalowałem BURG'a no i cóż wyświetlają mi sie starsze jądra systemu. Można ty by w pewien sposób usunąć?
<PushUpek> ale nie pamiętam już jakimi komunikatami w logu pluł
<didek> Nie no to na pewno nie brak miejsca
<kenay> ...Na Forum czytałem, że jest taki program ubuntu-tweak ale nie mogę znalesc Tego w repozytorium więc ściągam normalnie przez strone coś takiego.
<dami4n> kenay: a startupmanager by nie dał rady?
 * KiFka hi
<foreste> czesc
<ostatni> Czesc! Zna ktos moze sposob na stworzenie bootowalnego pendriva z Win7 pod Ubuntu?
<barnex> heh
<barnex> zachciało mi się youtube na pełnym ekranie
<Cent> narazie
<dweller> barnex: zacieło sie? :>
<ostatni> Zna ktos moze sposob na stworzenie bootowalnego pendriva z Win7 pod Ubuntu?
<Xaxas_> zwyklym asystentem nie daje rady? Bo sam jestem ciekaw bootowalnego pendrive z win7
<barnex> dweller: no okropnie
<barnex> i nie dało się nawet przełączyć do konsol alt-Fn
<dweller> barnex: mi sie na c2d zacina, własnie tak
<ostatni> zwyklym asystentem? a gdzie w ubuntu jest ten aststent?
<Xaxas_> System/Administracja/ Asysten dysku uruchomienowego
<barnex> hmm
<dweller> ostatni: kopiujesz na pendrive za za pomoca dd pakujesz bootloader na niego
<dweller> ot cała filozofia
<barnex> na mojej klawiaturze nie ma sysRq narysowanego :O
<ostatni> Startup Disc Creator jest tylko do Ubuntu ;)
<barnex> a pod printem nie działa
<ostatni> dweller probowalem juz to zrobic z unetbootin
<ostatni> i dupa...
<bez_nicku> jak rozwiązać kwestię filmów hd, bo mi ścinają...
<Nerihsa> mplayer?
<dweller> ostatni: przeciez unetbootin nie moze
<ostatni> wiec nikt nie potrafi rozwiazac mojego problemu?
<Mat_Matan> bry
<dweller> ostatni: bootloader jest na plytce z win7
<ostatni> dweller, nic innego nie znalazlem
<ostatni> okej, widze ze same puste glowy
<dweller> eh, po co sie wysilac
<barnex> bez_nicku: mplayer i spróbuj wybrać różne vo
<barnex> mi w pewnym momencie na domyslnym przestały działać
<dweller> bez_nicku: jaka karta graf?
<vonfatz> I am not speaking polish
<julek> hi vonfatz
<vonfatz> hello
<vonfatz> what's up?
<julek> you need more _____ soup
<AaaA> z tym pendrivem z w7
<winter> vonfatz: hello, not much
<Nerihsa> to moze ja pojde do ubuntu-de i powiem "i am not speaking german" :o
<AaaA> to jak masz przynajmniej botowaln plytke z w7 to mozeesz zrobic
<julek> Nerihsa: vonfatz really don't know polish:)
<mati75> Nerihsa: dobre
<AaaA> oj za pozno: ostatni uciekł
<vonfatz> kurwa soup
<vonfatz> love it
<julek> rosół z kury
<vonfatz> rosol z kurwy
<winter> vonfatz: don't swear here pls
<julek> ech...
<vonfatz> yessssssssss
<Nerihsa> to jakis troll jest a nie ;f
<winter> na to wygląda
<mati75> lol
<vonfatz> :>
<mati75> rosół z kota
<julek> vonfatz knows only few polish words:)
<vonfatz> yes
<winter> vonfatz: why you came here
<Nerihsa> ha! o polowe mniej osob jest na #ubuntu-jp niz tu
<vonfatz> kurwa, wyrkuwisty, jestem dobry, and lech walesa
<julek> :)
<vonfatz> oh and siema and witaj
 * mati75 uczył kiedyś anglikow polskiego
<mati75> i wszlo
<mati75> gin dobry
<vonfatz> why is linux so popular in poland?
<vonfatz> there are like ten polish linux channels
<Kwpolska> vonfatz: but nobody cares 'bout them
<julek> vonfatz: polish lunix
<Kwpolska> vonfatz: you shall know the name of the great leader of poland.
<julek> ?
<julek> doda
<Kwpolska> julek: rip kaczor
<OkropNick> wie ktos, czy wlaczony w temperaturze pokojowej laptop moze byc wyniesiony na chlod (nawet do -20C) i tam pracowac w trybie ciaglym, czy sie spierniczy?
 * mati75 polazł na #ubuntu-jp
<Nerihsa> LIAR!
<Nerihsa> jestem na #ubuntu-jp i cie tam nie ma
<Nerihsa> ah wait
<mati75> jestem
<Nerihsa> juz ni
<mati75> join, left
<mati75> jutro jakąś japonkę spróbuje wyrwać
<vonfatz> iga wyrwal?
<julek> A+
<julek> A+ gazongas
<vonfatz> <3 poland
 * AaaA ma japonki na stopach
<dweller> mati75: na fejsie szybciej wyrwiesz
<barnex> ok
<barnex> coś sobie naprawiłem
<barnex> i teraz w gnomie jak wciskam alt-f2
<barnex> to przełącza mnie do konsoli ;3
<barnex> Ktoś ma pomysł co się stało?
<barnex> próbowałem sobie włączyć magic sysRq
<barnex> barnex@fasada:~$ sudo su -c 'echo 1 > /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq'
<barnex> poza tym praktycznie nic nie robiłem, pociągnąłem tylko update'y
<barnex> wpisałem 0 z powrotem do sysrq i dalej alt-f2 wyrzuca mnie z Xów
<amdrozd> barnex: a reboot pomaga?
<kklimonda> barnex: musiałeś coś jeszcze zrobić i przełączyłeś klawiaturę w tryb raw
<barnex> ooo
<barnex> to by znaczyło
<barnex> że sysRq jednak działało
<barnex> kolejne sysRq - r jej nie przełączy z powrotem, nie?
<crusty> ma ktos z was enlightenment?
<Enlik> Mamy różne środowiska/WM-y. Jaki jest problem?
<julek> ja dla przykladu mam metacity...
<crusty> a ja nie wiem, jak tu zmienic theme
<crusty> ale to juz nie wazne
<slawek72> Witam:)
<Nerihsa> ):matiW
<slawek72> Jak w irssi wchodzi się do kogoś na priv?
<Nerihsa> ./msg nick wiadomosc :?
<julek> slawek72: xchat zly?
<vonfatz> witaj
<julek> query
<slawek72> Witaj julek.
<slawek72> Może i dobry, ale wolę prostotę.
<slawek72> I widzę nicki u góry, a xchat nie widziałem ;]]
<barnex> slawek72: albo query
<AaaA> a potem zamykasz okno rozmowy ./q :)
<Nerihsa> /quit
<Nerihsa> oO
<Nerihsa> /quit
<Nerihsa> hmm, jak sie wychodzilo komendą?
<KiFka>  ... /query nick
<julek> part
<Nerihsa> /part
<Nerihsa> ke?
<Nerihsa> chyba komendy na freenode nie dzialaja, sprobujcie
<julek> np. /part julek
<slawek72> ./msg julek hej:
<slawek72> ./msg julek
<julek> slawek72: /part julek
<slawek72> NIe działa priv
<slawek72> Jaka to komenda?
<KiFka> query!
<julek> on z roota pisal?;/
<Mat_Matan> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<julek> slawek72: zainstalowales archa?
<slawek72> Wywaliło mnie ta komendą
<slawek72> A co to arch?
<KiFka> Oo
<slawek72> Mam ubuntu.
<julek> to kto ostatnio archa instalowal? nie wazne...
<Nerihsa> julek: try #arch.pl
<Nerihsa> tudziez -pl
<julek> Nerihsa: fail: #archlinux.pl
<slawek72> exit
<slawek72> exit
<KiFka> slawek72, idze se najakis inny kanal testowac prosze
<slawek72> Jaką komendą się wychodzi z irssi?
<AaaA> ./quit
<julek> slawek72: /gtfo
<AaaA> bez kropki:)
<slawek72> KiFka przepraszam
<julek> tab nie dziala
<lisu> exit
<desperos> Witam wszystkich
<desperos> może mi ktoś pomóc skonfigurować kismeta?
<desperos> na acer d260
<jacekowski> nie
<desperos> no dobra a chociaż czy wireshark może łapać pakiety z wifi?
<jacekowski> moze jak sie wie jak
<jacekowski> sprawa jest taka ze to co chesz robic jest najprawdopodobniej nielegalne
<desperos> nie chce zrobic nic zlego tylko chcialem zobaczyc jak to dziala
<desperos> odpalilem go z roota
<desperos> wybralem interfejs
<desperos> i nic
<desperos> niby ma lapac
<desperos> z tu ok 20 min i nic czy to mozliwe zeby nic nie wedrowalo jesli wkolo mnie jest co najmniej 5 sieci?
<jacekowski> moze twoja karta tego nie umie
<bez_nicku> zna się ktoś tutaj na sieciach? Mam taki problem, postawiłem serwer i z zewnatrz ludzie normalnie po dns się ze nim łączą, ale ja nie mogę po dns tylko po localu jedynie bo po dns wywala mi timeouty przy próbie połącznia się z jakąś usługą, mógłby ktoś naprowadzić co jest nie tak?
<jacekowski> bez_nicku: a jak sie laczysz do internetu?
<bez_nicku> przez router
<jacekowski> to nie zadziala
<jacekowski> te routery tak dzialaja
<bez_nicku> jacekowski: nie ma możliwości?
<bez_nicku> a jakiś dns na tym serwerze albo coś?
<jacekowski> mozesz w /etc/hosts dodac sobie
<jacekowski> 127.0.0.1 twoja.nazwa.pl
<bez_nicku> jacekowski: tylko ten serwer na innej maszynie stoi
<bez_nicku> czyli moge dodać 192.168.1.2 moja.nazwa.pl ?
<jacekowski> ta
<bez_nicku> jacekowski: ide sprobowac :P
<bez_nicku> jacekowski: a jakby tak bardziej rozwinąć temat to co wpisać w google żeby sobie o tym poczytać?
<desperos> mam jeszcze takie jedno może głupie pytanie, ale w aplecie network manager jest kolo jednej sieci bezprzewodowej taki mały monitor z falami co to oznacza nie wiem jak tego już szukać
<bez_nicku> z czego to się bierze i dlaczego tak jest ? :P
<desperos> to jak wie ktos co oznacza ten monitorek?
<rysiek|pl> desperos: może scrinszota zrób
<desperos> ciekawe ale z rozwinieta lista sieci nie moge zrobic screnna
<Kwpolska> desperos: mozesz. scrotem albo shutterem
<desperos> no wkoncu udało się
<desperos> http://yfrog.com/3zekrang
<desperos> kolo TDJP
<Kwpolska> desperos: niech zgadne, siec ad-hoc?
<desperos> w takis sposób jest oznaczana?
<Kwpolska> desperos: najwidoczniej, nie mam ad-hocow w okolicy
<Kwpolska> o, UNE skonczylo sie instalowac. zobaczymy jaki to crap.
<desperos> jestem zainteresowany zakupem karty sieciowej pod usb jaka bedzie najlepsza pod linuxa na co powinienem zwrócić uwage przy wyborze
<winter> desperos: bezprzewodowa?
<winter> na chipie atherosa najlepiej
<barnex> :>
<Kwpolska> desperos: http://wiki.debian.org/WiFi
<winter> :->
<Kwpolska> desperos: popatrz w legende, wlasnosciowe w ubuntu powinny byc ootb
<Kwpolska> ja posiadam karte z rt73usb i jestem z niej dumny
<desperos> a współpracuje z kismetem i wiresharkiem tzn obsluguje monitor sieci?
<Kwpolska> desperos: z wiresharkiem mi nie dzialalo na fedorze, nie wiem jak bedzie teraz na archu, sprobuje
<Kwpolska> desperos: na windowsie nie dzialalo, na archu dziala
<desperos> o to fasjnie masz mozesz sie pobawic
<desperos> czekam na kaske i kupie sobie jakas pod usb z chipem atherosa dzieki Kwpolska & winter
<desperos> narzie
<oskar__> Witam panowie
<oskar__> mam pytanie. Co to jest za jezyk? http://wiki.meego.com/images/Clutter-xvisual-patch.txt
<oskar__> python?
<dami4n> oskar__: C
<oskar__> ok
<dami4n> oskar__: chyba :)
<oskar__> A instalował już ktoś z was meego na virtualnej maszynie?
<lotharek> czesc
<Kwpolska> ozil: to jest patch na cluttera i przeciez widac ze toj est w C
<Kwpolska> se poszedl.
<winter> .
<syngress> witam przy konfoguracji eggdropa (./config) otzrymuje komunikat : ./configure: fork: retry: Resource temporarily unavailable
<syngress> zgooglowane rozwiązanie - (zbyt wiele polaczen do shella (via ssh / ftp) nie pomogło
<syngress> macie jakies sugestie ?
<kklimonda> syngress: twój shell jest bardzo restrykcyjny, napisz do admina
<syngress> kklimonda: ok dzieki za info
<KiFka> kklimonda, :) hejo
<jacekowski> a ja mam meego na realnej maszynie
<bez_nicku> re
<kklimonda> kurde, jak się korzysta z svn? w życiu tego nie używałem do niczego poza ściąganiem źródeł..
<kklimonda> jakieś howto trzeba znaleść :/
<barnex> jest git-svn czy jakoś tak
<barnex> że możesz normalnie gitem używać svnowego repo
<barnex> chyba że nie umiesz gita
<kklimonda> gita umime
<barnex> still, teraz się uczyć svna to jak teraz się uczyć perla 5.8
<kklimonda> umiem nawet
<kklimonda> ta
<kklimonda> to jak uczyć się perla w ogóle ;)
<barnex> meh, perl 6 to chyba spoko język
<barnex> który pod względem fajności mógłby konkurować z rubym imho
<kklimonda> barnex: co o niczym nie świadczy bo ruby też nie jest moim faworytem ;)
<barnex> a co jest? scala, erlang?
<kklimonda> python, C, erlanga próbuję przetrawić
<barnex> python 3 jest jakiś fajny?
<barnex> bo teraz piszę coś w 2.6 i generalnie jestem sfrustrowany
<kklimonda> czym się frustrujesz?
<barnex> podkreśleniami służącymi do określenia widoczności
<kklimonda> python 3 to taki lepszy python 2
<barnex> przez co zmiana widoczności to rename, zamiast prostego przerobienia public na private
<barnex> i to rename nie działa dobrze w pydevie
<barnex> do tego fakt, że z jakiegoś niejasnego dla mnie powodu nie mogę wywołać array.len()
<kklimonda> możesz też na szybko gettera i settera napisać
<barnex> tylko muszę wywoływać len(array)
<barnex> kklimonda: no w tę stronę akurat nie mogę
<kklimonda> tzn. ?
<barnex> no akcesor który zmienną publiczną zamieni na prywatną?
<barnex> s/akcesor/setter i getter/
<kklimonda> mhm, racja
<kklimonda> chociaż gdyby się uprzeć.. ale jeżeli musisz to tak często robić to chyba masz jakiś problem w kodzie
<barnex> no staram się TDD stosować, więc nie od razu wiem, jak dana klasa będzie na końcu wyglądać
<barnex> nie żebym po dwóch tygodniach od napisania, kiedy wszyscy z teamu już zaczęli używać tego api, prywatyzował zmienną
<barnex> no bo jednak używanego publicznego interfejsu staram się nie ruszać
<Nerihsa> TDD to bardzo trujacy srodek! :O
<kklimonda> ech, TDD to nie jest zaproszenie do robienia bałaganu w kodzie ;)
<barnex> ale zdarza się, że najpierw napiszę łatwo, a potem przed commitem zobaczę, że to pokazuje za dużo implementacji
<barnex> i muszę pochować kilka zmiennych i zamienić je na gettery/settery
<barnex> no nie, ale tdd to jakiś tam sposób radzenia sobie ze złożonością, której nie możesz od razu ogarnąć
<barnex> A jak z góry nie znasz odpowiedzi, to wiadomo że będziesz musiał trochę pozmieniać
<kklimonda> no tak - to piszesz tak by potem łatwo zmieniać, czyli wszystko prywatne :)
<barnex> tak czy siak, też z estetycznego punktu widzenia mi się średnio to całe podkreślanie podoba
<kklimonda> swoją drogą python nie nadaje się do ukrywania czegokolwiek - jak się ktoś uprze to i tak wszystko wyciągnie.
<barnex> meh, gdzie nie wyciągnie :>
<kklimonda> więc lepiej napisać w dokumentacji "zmiennej _xyz nie ruszać bo urwę głowę"
<barnex> my teraz w projekcie staramy się (i to nam się akurat udaje ciągle) robić code review, więc jak ktoś wyciąga, to raczej nie zobaczy swojego kodu w głównym repo :P
<kklimonda> barnex: no nawet jak użyjesz __ to i tak dostaniesz się do tego poprzez o._C__zmienna ;)
<barnex> no tak, ale nawet jak zrobisz private w javie to jest reflection, a i w rubym się można dokopać
<kklimonda> w Javie przypadkiem VM nie wymusza prywatności?
<barnex> fakt, że w pythonie jest bardzo łatwo, ale imho dość trudno, żeby zasyngalizować piszącemu, że robi coś źle
<kklimonda> barnex: od tego jest dokumentacja :)
<kklimonda> hmm.. co ja miałem robić.. a, svn
<kklimonda> dalej się klonuje repo..
<barnex> :D
<kklimonda> a tylko o ostatnich 200 rewizji poprosiłem
<barnex> co do prywatności w javie, to reflection pozwala się podobno dobierać do prywatnych części, ale nigdy tego nie robiłem
 * lotharek gn
<barnex> http://junit-addons.sourceforge.net/junitx/util/PrivateAccessor.html
<kklimonda> ech, bez sensu
<kklimonda> w Javie bym się spodziewał, że tego się zrobić nie da ;)
<barnex> imho wszystko jest dla ludzi
<kklimonda> Java nie
<kklimonda> Java jest dla korporacji
<barnex> chodziło mi o dostęp do prywatnych metod
<barnex> well, java też jest dla ludzi, jak piszesz na androida :P
<barnex> szkoda tylko, że poza googlem najwyraźniej wszyscy chcą żeby umarła
<kklimonda> nie dobijaj mnie, ciarki mnie przechodzą na samą myśl a chcę coś napisać ;)
<barnex> nie bardzo jest konkurencja poza c# chyba
<barnex> a c# to ms, czyli zło zło zło zło
<kklimonda> zależy do czego
<kklimonda> chyba, że chcesz pracować dla korporacji
<barnex> wszyscy chcą
<kklimonda> pisząc moduł do systemu którego na oczy nie zobaczysz w całości :)
<barnex> żeby było dużo
<barnex> meetingów
<barnex> przerzucania się odpowiedzialnością
<barnex> i innych fajnych rzeczy które programiści cenią
<kklimonda> kto ceni ten ceni
<kklimonda> wolałbym pracować dla niewielkiej firmy osobiście
<barnex> najchętniej bym pracował w jakiejś małej zwinnej firmie
<kklimonda> byle nie Polskiej ;)
<barnex> well, to był sarkazm :>
<barnex> czemu nie polskiej
<barnex> Jest chyba co najmniej kilka fajnych polskich firm
<kklimonda> ponoć ;)
<barnex> Mi się podoba ten cały pomysł firm lifestyle'owych zakładanych przez programistów
<barnex> robisz sobie taką firmę w jakiej byś chciał pracować, jak się okaze że odnosi sukces
<barnex> to zamiast rosnąć jak na drożdżach w korporację, która dwoma rękami nie znajdzie własnego tyłka
<barnex> zaczynasz sobie wybierać tylko fajnych klientów
<kklimonda> to trzeba mieć kupę szczęścia i umiejętności by coś takiego wypaliło
<barnex> tyle samo, co żeby zrobić nieco większą firmę, w której będzie burdel i nie będzie fajna i będzie brała każdego klienta który do niej przyjdzie :>
<kklimonda> kto by pomyślał, dałem radę napisać prawie całe bebechy news readera.. jeszcze tylko interfejs i skończone
<barnex> na linuski?
<kklimonda> więcej - musisz być naprawdę dobry i mieć sporo szczęścia by móc sobie dobierać klientów jak rękawiczki ;)
<kklimonda> ta
<barnex> no nie wiem, skoro firmy naturalnie rosną, bo mają więcej roboty, to zamiast rosnąć po prostu możesz brać na firmę mniej roboty, i sobie wybierać, którą część odrzucisz :P
<barnex> musisz mieć sporo szczęścia i umiejętności, żeby założyć jakąkolwiek firmę, to prawda
<barnex> ale potem nie wiem, czy wybranie strategii nierośnięcia faktycznie utrudnia pozostanie na rynku
<kklimonda> no tak - gorzej jak musisz wybierać między setnym CMSem a dwusetnym interfejsem do bazy; )
<barnex> meh
<barnex> setnego cmsa lepiej się pisze z klientem który: a) wierzy Ci że się znasz, zamiast codziennie kazać przesunąć napisy o pół piksela w górę
<barnex> b) ma czas, żeby brać udział w tworzeniu projektu
<kklimonda> ale to ciągle ten sam kod
<barnex> c) jest chętny podpisać agile'ową umowę zamiast zmuszac Cie do zgadywania
<PushUpek> d) wie czego chce
<barnex> PushUpek: takich to nie ma nawet w bajkach :P
<kklimonda> i przynosi ci rano pączka..
<barnex> to już prędzej
<kklimonda> a teraz na poważnie
<PushUpek> ale pomarzyć zawsze można ;)
<barnex> kklimonda: tylko mówię, że jak masz wybrać między dwoma CMSami, to któryś klient może być i tak ciut lepszy
<barnex> nie że masz przyjmować zlecenia tylko od tych, którzy spełniają a-d i przynoszą pączki :-)
<qermit> pączki?
 * qermit chce pączki
<barnex> kklimonda: ten Twój newsreader będzie wyjątkowy pod jakimś względem?
<barnex> i w ogóle to taki newsreader od nntp, czy rss?
<kklimonda> barnex: rss
<kklimonda> barnex: buduję go w oparciu o couchdb więc będzie miał replikację stanu ;)
<kklimonda> i ładny interfejs [tm]
<Enlik> Będzie made in Polen! :)
<Stirlitz_> kklimonda, newsreader? yea!
<qermit> rss-reader chyba
<barnex> przez ubuntu one? cool
 * Enlik zrobił kiedyś prostą przetwarzajkę RSS w bashu
<barnex> jakbyś przyjmował zamówienia, to chciałbym jeszcze synchronizację z google readerem :P
<qermit> news is dead
<Stirlitz_> qermit, jeszcze na 20 lat starczy, póki nie wyginiem
<Stirlitz_> a wiecej jakby nie przewiduję ;)
<barnex> qermit: to samo mówili o BBS-ach! kłamstwa kłamstwa kłamstwa
<qermit> barnex: a znasz jakiś BBS który jest w okolicy?
<kklimonda> fatal: refs/remotes/trunk: not a valid SHA1 żem się naczekał
<Stirlitz_> kklimonda, w czym to bedzie lepsze od liferea? (nigdy nie wiedziałem jak to odmienić)
<qermit> może będzie pod konsole
<kklimonda> Stirlitz_: nie będzie zamarzał co chwila
<kklimonda> zamarzało*
<Stirlitz_> kklimonda, łe,  mnie nie zamarza
<Stirlitz_> znaczy jakis popsuty mam?
<qermit> Stirlitz_: mówiłem ci ze kupiłem sobie desktopa z atomem?
<barnex> qermit: bbs.lunduke.com
<kklimonda> Stirlitz_: no idea - ja nie mogę używać bo przy ściąganiu feedów cały interfejs staje :)
<qermit> Stirlitz: teraz taka cisza jest
<Stirlitz> qermit, ale pewnie z tym bardziej atomowym, w ciul rdzeni i wypas ;)
<rysiek|pl> to przed burzą
<qermit> Stirlitz: 230 + ion
<qermit> barnex: nie działa
<barnex> mi działa :o
<qermit> barnex: nie działa
<qermit> barnex: a tam sie wdzania?
<qermit> wdzwania?
<barnex> telnet://bbs.lunduke.com ?
<barnex> nie wiem, nie próbowałem, bo rozmowa do stanów droga :o
<qermit> to co to za bbs
<barnex> bbs przyszłości
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, newsreadera lepiej napisz z synchronizacja przez one, tudziez pana2 napraw :>
<barnex> Phonelines? Where we are going, we don't need phonelines!
<barnex> Stirlitz: a couchDB to nie jest właśnie synchronizacja przez one?
<Stirlitz> newsreader vs rssreader
<barnex> mi też nie staje
<barnex> w sensie, liferea
<Stirlitz> poza tym ubuntuone sie cały czas za przeproszeniem pierdoli
<barnex> zanim napisze, zanim się na to ludzie rzucą, to może przestanie
<qermit> 1st
<Kwpolska> last
<winter> 23:59 < qermit> 1st
<winter> fail
<winter> 1st
<Kwpolska> last
<qermit> winter: chyba ty
<Stirlitz> no winter jest dla siebie pierwszy
<Stirlitz> niech sie pocieszy
<winter> też mi radocha
<Stirlitz> winter, nastepnym razem synchronizuj zegarki, a jak nie wierzysz http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2010/11/15/%23ubuntu-pl.html
<winter> nie mam możliwości na tym serwerze
<barnex> 1st!
<Kwpolska> last
<barnex> :<
<qermit> winter: to zmien serwer
<winter> odczepcie się :>
<jacekowski> 1st
<Kwpolska> last
<jacekowski> ja mam wlasny czas i wszyscy sie maja do niego stosowac
<Enlik> 2nd toteż
<winter> jacekowski: ++
<winter> 1st
<Kwpolska> last
<barnex> jakbyśmy wszyscy pisali dużo razy 1st
<barnex> to Kwpolska by pisał dużo razy last
<barnex> i wyleciał za flood z serwera? ;o
<Syngress> jacekowski: mam podobnie, problem w tym że nie bardzo się to wszystkim podoba. ;)
<winter> barnex: nie
<winter> tylko chanserv ma tu opa w tej chwili
<jacekowski> wylecialby
<jacekowski> ale musialby to duzo razy zrobic
<winter> ^
<barnex> winter: ale nie z kanału :-)
<jacekowski> problem jest taki ze polecielibysmy tez za spam
<barnex> ale to już z kanału :>
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> z sieci
<barnex> :o
<jacekowski> jest tu bot co czeka tylko zeby k-line rzucic
<barnex> dlaczego? ja to widzę tak: nas jest wielu, więc wystarczy że każdy powie kilka razy '1st'
<barnex> a Kwpolska jest jeden i w rezultacie powie 'last' n * kilka razy
<jacekowski> to sprawdz
<barnex> więc poleci przed nami :P
<jacekowski> co sie stanie
<winter> to niewykonalne w ten sposób
<winter> ile razy wklejałem 40 lini na kanał :-D
<barnex> :O
<jacekowski> to cos innego
<barnex> 40 takich samych linii?
<winter> wklejałem log na przykład
<jacekowski> ale zntyspam sieciowy reaguje tylko na takie same wiadomosci
<barnex> czyli jak 40 osób powie 'wesołego nowego roku' a potem ja wejdę nieświadomy i powiem 'wesołego nowego roku', to i tak dostanę k-line? :o
<barnex> doesn't seem fair
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> kiedys na ##electronics kupa ludzi poleciala za "power factor"
<jacekowski> bo jak tam wejdziesz i zapytasz "what is PF?" to kupa ludzi ci od razu odpowie
<dweller> eh
<dweller> denerwuje mnie dzwiękówka zintegrowana
<qermit> dweller: dlaczego
<dweller> podbicie zagłusza resztę sygnału
<dweller> i wychodzi tak że przy mocniejszych brzmieniach słuszę głównie dudnienie i jeakieś ciche wysokie tony
<dweller> pewnie wystarczyłby wzmacniacz
<qermit> to nie używaj podbicia
<qermit> proste
<dweller> to dźwięk jest płaski jak naturalne piersi paris hilton
<jacekowski> bo tak ma byc
<jacekowski> podbicie to syf
<dweller> poniekąd, tak nie ma być
<dweller> dźwięk ma byc ciepły a nie napierdalanie łyżką w blachę
<jacekowski> to se kup farelke
<qermit> dweller: kup lepsze głośniki
<dweller> na słuchawkach słucham
<dweller> i głośniki są dobre
<dweller> wróć, słuchawki
<Syngress> dweller: to musiały by być bardzo drogie słuchawki. Ciepły dzwięk da ci wyłącznie lampa z dobrym kompresorem wbudowanym w wzmacniacz. Takie "studyjne" rozwiązania kosztują sporo kasy.
<dweller> nie mówię że dźwięk jest ciepły
<dweller> tylko jaki powinien być
<dweller> naucz się czytać ;x
<Syngress> o to chodzi - a żeby był, musi być bardzo drogi sprzęt, nawet przy wbudowanej  karcie dzwiękowej.
<dweller> na warunki domowe wystarczyłby mi dac z średnim przetwornikiem i wzmocnieniem 1,5W
<dweller> cirrus logic niestety nie daje próbek swoich układów, jak już to jakies hurtowe ilości ;s
<Syngress> dweller: na domowe warunki puściłem wyjście na starą unitrę Amator 2 - bez mocnych wrażeń z nowymi (słabymi) kolumnami, bardzo przyjemnie gra ;) - dzwięk z słuchawek wydaje się być również "przyjemniejszy dla ucha" może dlatego że tnie pasmo :>
<dweller> ja na stancji jestem to wiesz ;x
<Syngress> wiadomo :-/
#ubuntu-pl 2011-11-07
<lisu> re
<m477> eh
<shpaq> mornin'
<matti_> morning
<Wizzir> cześć
<lisu> który to się chwalił, ze miał htc desire?
<m477> chyba delire
<Wizzir> heh
<Wizzir> ale ruch
<Wizzir> nuda, kuwa
<BlessJah> Wizzir: klniesz albo nie klniesz, nie ma nic pomiędzy
<Wizzir> BlessJah: k
<Wizzir> jak sobie życzysz
<Wizzir> w sumie - masz rację
<Wizzir> :D
<Wizzir> w ogóle cześć
<Wizzir> można na priv?
<m477> pijemy \o/
<matti_> od 10 rano?
<m477> no ba
<m477> w chinach jest juz wieczor
<matti_> a w stanach po południu
<Wizzir> w stanach po południu?
<Wizzir> w stanach jest późny wieczór/noc
<BlessJah> można
<BlessJah> m477: połóż się spać o 2 w nocy i wstań o 5 nad ranem, leb też cię będzie napierdalał, a przynajmniej nie zrobisz nic głupiego, co możnaby nagrać i puścić do sieci, albo za co można się obudzić w izbie
<BlessJah> Wizzir: można
<m477> doprawdy
<ksx4system> to tylko ja czy Ubuntu 10.10 nie lubi się z SSD? TRIM nie działa pomimo perfekcyjnych ustawień...
<PoKrAk> jeloł
<ksx4system> (wywalony journal z ext4, partycja podmontowana z parametrem discard)
<PoKrAk> do czego to doszło że redhata sciagam :/
<Wizzir> ksx4system: ja bym jednak użył ext2 :>
<Wizzir> po co go zamęczać
<ksx4system> Wizzir: ext2 jest wolniejszy i (to chyba oczywiste) nie obsługuje TRIM
<ksx4system> przynajmniej nie w formie "samoczynnej", a ta właśnie mnie interesuje
<Wizzir> mhm
<Wizzir> no to nie wiem :)
 * Wizzir się nie zna
 * ksx4system jest wkurwiony, odkąd przesiadł się z makówki na peceta z Linuksem ma same problemy
<ksx4system> wiecznie coś się sypie
<Wizzir> ksx4system: nie klnij
<ksx4system> whatever
<Wizzir> no nie whatever
<Wizzir> czytał topic?
 * ksx4system ---> *facepalm*
<Wizzir> ksx4system: a ty lubisz, jak ci ktoś do domu ubłoconymi buciorami włazi?
<m477> Wizzir: a ty to co
<Wizzir> m477: co ja? :)
<m477> wiesz co
<julek> m477: podbudowales mnie
<julek> m477: myslalem, ze to tylko ja jestem pijakiem:)
<m477> julek: polewaj
<julek> m477: heh... no i stawiasz mnie przed ciezkim dylematem:)
<julek> wlasciwie planowalem dzisiaj dzien trzezwosci
<m477> nie bądzmy śmieszni :P
<Wizzir> nie będziemy
<Wizzir> sprawdzałem tylko, czy działa
<Wizzir> no nie :S
<julek> ech...
<Wizzir> co tam julek?
<Wizzir> nie pij
<Wizzir> zapal sobie
<BlessJah> Wizzir: tak właściwie, to po co dwa nicki?
<Wizzir> :)
<Wizzir> to skomplikowane
<BlessJah> zdradzasz żonę?
<Wizzir> Wizard siedzi na znc, ale teraz jestem w pracy za proxy i nie chce mi się kombinować
<Wizzir> więc wlazłem w webchata
<julek> Wizzir: co robisz w pracy?
<BlessJah> czeka mnie kartkówka z priorytetów operatorów
<BlessJah> :>
<Wizzir> BlessJah: co ty, do podstawówki się wróciłeś?
<m477> nie wracał się
<BlessJah> Wizzir: w podstawówce nie było post-inkrementacji i logicznego iloczynu
<julek> mi sie operatory kojarza z mechanika kwantowa:P
<m477> julek: doprawdy?
<m477> :-)
<Wizzir> :)
<PoKrAk> re
<abbus> qm
<Devil_Inside> piwaaaaaa... :(
<Wizzir> było nie chlać
<Wizzir>  /j #piwo
<Wizzir> może tam mają
<Devil_Inside> nie cierpię poniedziałków :( nigdzie nie ma piwa brat był u mnie na weekend i wszystko wypił :/ a na 14 do pracy :(
<jacekowski> piwo przed praca
<Devil_Inside> ma ktoś na sprzedaż dysk sata do lapka bo w sobote uczył się latać i dysk nie wytrzymał lądowania bez podwozia... :(???
<jacekowski> w sklepie kup
<Devil_Inside> prędzej całego lapka kupie
<Devil_Inside> narazie chce jeszcze tego dobić :P
<elbow> cześć, mam szybkie pytanie - czy k3b da się nagrać obraz płyty, z pliku w formacie .nrg?
<Devil_Inside> chyba musisz zastosowac program nrg2iso
<Devil_Inside> z tego co pamietam nie otwieral
<elbow> jest w repo?:P
<Devil_Inside> tak
<elbow> ok
<Devil_Inside> ciekawe jest to że prędzej odpale windows xp w vboxie tam opere i wejde na czaterie niz chromium otworzy ja :-|
<Wizzir> Devil_Inside: lololol
<Devil_Inside> masakra jakaś :-/
<Wizzir> zachciało ci się chromiumów i czaterii
<Devil_Inside> firefox w ogole tego nie robi juz nie wspomne o operze :(
<Devil_Inside> tylko chromium ew google chrome (ale tego nie lubie)
<matti_> Devil_Inside: nie lubisz jak ktoś patrzy Ci na ręce
<Devil_Inside> jakoś nie ufam bezinteresowności tej korporacji
<matti_> a której korporacji ufasz?
<Devil_Inside> ZUSowi buhahaha :D :/
<Devil_Inside> google lubie za androida... ale dopiero odkąd w łapki wpadł mi Cynaogenmod :]
<Oblawa> hai
<Wizzir> ho
<Wizzir> heh, android ssie z przymlaskiem
<Oblawa> do pracy by się szło?
<Oblawa> XD
<Oblawa> Wizzir: why?
<Wizzir> już się jest
<Wizzir> nie da się normalnie zamykać programów
<Oblawa> ah
<Oblawa> no ja tam używam symbiana
<Wizzir> gui jest poryte
<Wizzir> symbian jest lepsiejszy
<Wizzir> i meego na n9
<Oblawa> i gdyby nie to że mi go linux nie obsługuje
<Wizzir> całkiem wporzo
<Oblawa> to był by idealny
<Oblawa> bo potrzebuję kontakty synchronizować
<Oblawa> często
<Wizzir> mhm
<Oblawa> a nie ma jak przez ubuntu
<PoKrAk> qna pytanie z innej beczki czy ktoś moze instalował pakiet usługi integracji dla hyper-v
<PoKrAk> pod fedora 15
<Wizzir> PoKrAk: pomyliłeś zakładki
<PoKrAk> wiem ze tu ubuntu
<PoKrAk> bo wywala mi ze kernel(vfree) 0x999e8297 jest wymagane przez kmod-microsoft-hyper-v-rhel6-60.1.x84_64
<PoKrAk> nie wiem qna co to :P
<Wizzir> uuu
<Wizzir> cisza
<Oblawa> ;x
<Oblawa> a ja sobie oglądam przypowieść na boże ciało
<ponury> halo halo próba klawiatury.... jak mnie widać?
<TheNumb> ponury: ni chu-chu
<ponury> no i to mnie martwi zawsze nikt nie słyszy...:/
<Wizzir> Oblawa: co sobie oglądzasz?
<Wizzir> nie mów, że jesteś jednym z tych współczesnych krzyżowców :)
<Admc`> hej :3
<Wizzir> cześć Admc`
<Wizzir> Wilczek się obraził? :)
<Admc`> Wizzir: czemu?
<Wizzir> Admc`: dawno go nie było
<Admc`> nauczyciel chce zrobić na informatyce żeby kompy zdalnie logowały się do linuxa zainstalowanego na serwerze
<Admc`> oczywiście logowanie ma byc graficzne
<Admc`> jak można coś takiego zrobić?
<Wizzir> jasne
<jacekowski> xdmc
<Wizzir> xdmcp
<Wizzir> o ile ten ujowy gdm jeszcze to obsługuje, czy co to teraz jest w ubuntu
<Wizzir> KDM wciąż potrafi, iirc
<jacekowski> kdma mozna uzyc do logowania sie do gnome
<jacekowski> jak trzeba
<Wizzir> oczywiście
<Wizzir> zawsze jest jeszcze xdm, w nim się trzeba narypać z konfiguracją
<jacekowski> w sumie kdm najwygodniejszy chyba do tego
<Wizzir> a tak, KDM na bank potarfi, w 4.7.3 jest przeglądarka xdmcp
<Wizzir> zdecydowanie
<jacekowski> i jest jeszcze ten z e17
<Admc`> co trzeba zainstalować na serwerze?
<Wizzir> Admc`: musisz na serwerze włączyć xdmcp, a kompy zdalne przełączyć tak, żeby domyślnie pokazywały listę serwerów
<Wizzir> kdm
<jacekowski> Admc`: nic, tylko ustawic odpowiednio
<Wizzir> w sumie możesz próbować na innych, ale ja robiłem to tylko na kdm i działało
<Wilczek> Cześć Wizzir :)
<Wizzir> cześć Wilczek
<jacekowski> a X odpalac z X -query serwer
<Wizzir> jacekowski: trochę to słabe :D
<Wizzir> kdm sam to dodaje, jak się wybierze "Zdalne logowanie (alt+r)"
<Wizzir> SS-Duppenfuhrer: proponuję zmienić nick
<shpaq> eee, fajny jest
<SS-Duppenfuhrer> Wizzir: a, sorry, zapomniałem o tym kanale, że tu się nie przeklina
<Wilczek> Mam problem z Kadu
<Wizzir> ja nie o tym
<Wilczek> Na GNOME 3
<Wilczek> Nie wyświetla się ikona w trayu
<Wizzir> Wilczek: Kadu jest problemem samo w sobie
<Wilczek> Przy pierwszym uruchomieniu wywaliło coś o konflikcie
<Wilczek> Było to właśnie coś z trayem, ale nie pamiętam dokładnie
<Wizzir> Trojanin`: jeszcze ktoś zobaczy i cię oskarży o progowanie treści faszystowskich
<Trojanin`> Wizzir: kit, że to ewidentne wyśmianie nazistów ;P
<Wizzir> ja to rozumiem, ty to rozumiesz..
<Wilczek> Ktoś inny nie zrozumie ;f
<Trojanin`> a, ale są ludzie, którzy nie dają rady :P
<Wizzir> ale wiesz, w tym kraju za flasze z prezydentem robią wjazd na chatę
<Wizzir> widocznie za mało ludzi dostaje wpierdziel na mieście, żeby policja miała co robić
<Trojanin`> e, u nas ostatnio nawet CBŚ zadziałało :P
<Trojanin`> Wilczek: słyszałeś?
<Wizzir> a co? ktoś Kaczorka obraził?
<Wilczek> Trojanin`: Nie CBŚ tylko antyterroryści
<Wilczek> Tego cygana zamknęli
<Wilczek> Co się kilka lat temu awanturował, że mu samochód spalili
<Wilczek> Za oszustwa i wyłudzenia
<Trojanin`> więcej ich tam było
<Admc`> a co jest potrzebne żeby ten serwer był widoczny w sieci?
<Trojanin`> ja słyszałem, że CBŚ, ale się dowiem lepiej jeszcze
<Admc`> ten z linuxem do którego będą podłączone terminale
<Wilczek> Jak na Ostrów to i tak niezła akcja :D
<Trojanin`> Wilczek: gość miał podobno ksywę "Kotek" :D
<Wilczek> Nom
<Wilczek> :D
<Admc`> :D
<Wilczek> Admc`: :P
<Wizzir> w jakim mieście cyganów biją?
<Wilczek> Wizzir: Ostrów Wlkp. ;f
<Wizzir> Admc`: nic nie potrzeba, włączasz xdmcp w kdm i już
<Admc`> i będzie widoczny w sieci? 0.)
<Admc`> a na terominalach co trzeba zainstalować?
<Admc`> terminalach*
<Wizzir> kdm
<Wizzir> chyba, że ldm umie xdmcp
<Wizzir> ale wątpie
<Wizzir> teraz menedżer logowania umie głównie tapetę wyświetlać
<Admc`> czyli musi być jakiś linux na terminalu
<Wizzir> do xdmcp - oczywiście
<Wizzir> :D
<Admc`> ok
<Wizzir> znaczy niekoniecznie
<Admc`> jakiiegoś netinstalla puści się
<Wizzir> na każdym uniksie powinno działać
<Admc`> wystarczy sami xorg i kdm?
<Admc`> sam*
<Wizzir> to raczej będziesz miał całe kde ;)
<Wizzir> jak kdm zainstalujesz
<Wizzir> w ubuntu nie ma przebacz
<Wizzir> właściwie, to by ci xdm wystarczył
<Wizzir> ile masz doświadczenia w administracji linuchem?
<Admc`> ja jestem tylko użytkownikiem domowym
<Admc`> :P
<Admc`> nauczyciel infy ma zapędy na linuxa
<Admc`> i chce robić zajęcia na lekcji
<Admc`> z linuxem
<Wizzir> i pewno też gówno umie?
<Admc`> z tego co widzę na packages.ubuntu.com to KDM nie ciągnie całego KDE
<Wizzir> ehe, jasne
<Wizzir> no ale z kdm przynajmniej nie będziesz miał problemów
<Wizzir> nie zapomnij tylko wyłączyć logowanie lokalnego
<Wizzir> http://www.linuxjunkies.org/html/XDMCP-HOWTO.html
<Wizzir> z resztą
<Admc`> taaa
<Wizzir> co ja się produkuje
<Admc`> też gówno umie :D
<Wizzir> co prawda to jest z 2001 roku..
<Wizzir> ale może ci coś pomoże
<Admc`> ale ważne że wie że linux istnieje
<Wizzir> albo i nie
<Oblawa> hmm
<Wilczek> Oblawa: Co?
<Oblawa> a tak się zadumałem
<Wilczek> :)
<Oblawa> hmm
<Oblawa> Obława na Wilczka
 * Wilczek ucieka ;f
<m477> ;d
<m477> Oblawa: to imię?
<Oblawa> m477: przepraszam ale nie rozumiem ;)
<m477> nie szkodzi
<m477> poproś kogoś kto rozumie
 * Oblawa woła mamę
 * Drathir mówi, że nie ma znęcania się nad zwierzętami...!
<Oblawa> a może chodziło ci 'Obława to imię?'
<m477> nie sugeruj się tym dwukropkiem
<Drathir> witam...
<m477> no cze
<Oblawa> m477: jak miałem się nim nie sugerować...
<m477> chciałem sobie skrócić pracy
<Wilczek> Lol
<Drathir> wchodzę i co widzę znęcanie się nad Wilczkiem... No nie ładnie, nie ładnie...
<Wilczek> Drathir++
<m477> a Ty chyba nie należysz do najbardziej domyślnych osób :S
<Oblawa> powiedział człowiek który pyta czy Obława to imię
<Oblawa> ;)
<m477> brzmi też jak nazwisko
<Oblawa> imię =/= nazwisko
<Oblawa> :P
<Oblawa> przepraszam, może jestem zbyt precyzyjny
<m477> napisałem też
<Wilczek> Oblawa = Filip ^^
<Oblawa> ano Filip
<Oblawa> właściwie to muszę porzucić to obciachowe przezwisko :|
<m477> :-)
<m477> zmien nik na filip
<Wilczek> Wielką literą ;P
<Wilczek> Ale nice idea
<Oblawa> jest zajęty
<Oblawa> :<
<Oblawa> a teraz uwaga będę złym człowiekiem
<Oblawa> ależ bym zjadł pyszną, mięciutką zapiekankę, z rozpływającym się w ustach serkiem ciągnącym się z każdym kęsem i pieczarkami, a wszystko w pysznym ketchupie!
<Wilczek> Ty niedobry!
<Wilczek> Zgłodniałem :|
<m477> pfff
<Oblawa> Lecz nie skończyła się obława i nie śpią gończe psy
<Oblawa> I giną ciągle wilki młode na całym wielkim świecie :<
<Oblawa> najlepsze pseudonimy są dawno zajęte. to wszystko przez ten głupi internet
<Oblawa> kiedyś pseudonim był orginalny jeśli był niepowtarzalny na osiedlu
<Oblawa> teraz facet z dubaju może ci wykraść pseudonim i bezczelnie się podpisywać jako np. kiwi
<Oblawa> :<
<m477> tl;dr
<Oblawa> ;_;
<sysek> :o
<Drathir> Spotykacie się często z serwerami hostingowymi wspierającymi ipv6?
<Drathir> Oblawa: miałeś na myśli zapiekanke z mikrofali? Hrhr
<Oblawa> właściwie to jakąkolwiek
<Oblawa> właśnie zjadłem pudełko delicji
<Oblawa> i zaraz zwymiotuję na swojego ibma
<Oblawa> :|
<Drathir> Oblawa: zarejestruj nick nikt Ci nie podbierze...
<Oblawa> Drathir: ależ jest zarejestrowany
<Drathir> Oblawa: to zaloguj się i wyrzucisz intruza, który się podszywa?
<gjm> Bry
<gjm> Drathir: albo to ghost po prostu
<Oblawa> Drathir: ale ja bym chciał innego nicka ;<
<Oblawa> kupiłem sobie gierkę na ubuntu
<Oblawa> voxatron
<Oblawa> bardzo fajna polecam
<Oblawa> w humblebundle
<m477> niech mnie szlag
<m477> czemu to google jest takie tępe
<morfeusz888> Oblawa, ta gra to coś w stylu minecraft ?
<Oblawa> nie
<Oblawa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUTVFwj3i8w
<Psotnick> siema hejterzy
<Psotnick> pomożecie mi znaleźć jakiś fajny telefonik? :D
<pakos> za ile?
<Psotnick> ~700-800 najlepiej
<pakos> jaki os?
<Psotnick> wszystko jedno
<Psotnick> jedyne wymagania to dotyk, 32GB pamięci i WiFi
<Szatan> Psotnick: nokia n900?
<Psotnick> może być karta MicroSD nie musi być wbodowana pamięć
<pakos> takich kart raczej nie daja z telefonem
<Psotnick> Szatan: OS bez przyszłości, ale jak na razie wygrywa w statystykach ;)
<Psotnick> pakos: ja sobie kupię, tylko, żeby obsłużył ;)
<Szatan> Psotnick: wiesz, tam masz natywnego pingwinka
<Psotnick> wiem, wiem
<Psotnick> ale specjalnie fajnej przyszłości to ten OS nie ma
<Szatan> nie pasuje Ci opcja skompiluj se sam?
<Oblawa> jak bym miał tyle pieniędzy to bym kupił nokię e72 :|
<Psotnick> to już wolę N900
<Oblawa> a tak mam e51 i też nie narzekam
<Psotnick> e72 jest na symbianie?
<Oblawa> tak
<Oblawa> starym dobrym i szybkim symbianie
<Oblawa> nie to co te androidy czy inne ajfony
<Psotnick> symbian tym bardziej nie ma przyszłości
<gjm> Psotnick: czyli Windows Mobile ;D
<Psotnick> mam dwa popsute foniki z tym OSem ;D
<Oblawa> a po co ci przyszłość
<Psotnick> jednego używam ;D
<Oblawa> :| najważniejsze aplikacje są
<Oblawa> działa bez zwiech
<Oblawa> tylko korzystać
<gjm> Psotnick: LG GT540
<Psotnick> gjm: za przeproszeniem: ochujałeś?
<gjm> why?
<gjm> Psotnick: właśnie, nie określiłeś budżetu
<Psotnick> właśnie, określiłem
<Psotnick> ~700-800
<gjm> aaa
<gjm> kto kupuje takie telefony?
<Psotnick> określiłem też, że ma mieć dotyk, WiFi i pamięć rozszerzalną do 32GB
<gjm> ;<
<Psotnick> ja kupuję
<Psotnick> raz na 5 lat
<gjm> bezsęsu
<gjm> Psotnick: Samsung Galaxy 2?
<Psotnick> to jest ten na badzie?
<Szatan> nie, android
<gjm> no, Android
<Szatan> http://wyborcza.pl/1,75248,10599922,Haker_panstwowy.html?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=SM&utm_campaign=FB_Gazeta_Wyborcza
<Szatan> "japko" :P
<Psotnick> meh
<Psotnick> nie wiem co kupić ;(
<Szatan> Psotnick: ekran typu "fap fap" zwany dotykowym + fizyczna klawiatura czy sama dotykowa starczy?
<Psotnick> sam dotyk powinien starczyć
<Wizard> Szatan: i stary macos
<freakx> bry
<tajwanuser> ktory jezyk robi najlepsza losowosc liczb? czy wszystkie korzystaja z takiego samego algorytmu?
<phob0s> co rozumiesz pod pojeciem najlepsza losowosc?
<freakx> Jak to jest z patchami pod stare wersje? Ostatnio moja grafa była obsługiwana w 8.04, chciałbym zainstalować tą wersję. Widzę, że wsparcie jest do 2013, jak to jest z security fixami, jak cos w kernelu bedzie etc. ?
<freakx> tę*
<tajwanuser> phob0s: to, ze jak dam 1000 razy losowa liczbe z zakresu 1-100, to nie bede mial 80% wynikow powyzej 50
<tajwanuser> ;)
<Wizard> freakx: śmiało instaluj
<gjm> http://s3.amazonaws.com/kym-assets/photos/images/original/000/126/314/3cd8a33a.png?1306264975
<Wizard> do 2013 ma wsparcie, to znaczy dostaje łatki do bezpieczeństwa
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3zkceul> (at s3.amazonaws.com)
<freakx> Wizard: na kernel też?
<gjm> tajwanuser: ^
<Wizard> freakx: tak
<freakx> ok, dzięki
<Wizard> ale kernel i programy będziesz miał starsze
<Wizard> po dacie końca wsparcia jesteś zdany na siebie :)
<tajwanuser> gjm: nie wiem jak moge Ci pomoc;)
<Wizard> ale zaraz.. coś za długo mi to wsparcie wygląda, freakx
<phob0s> tajwanuser to ze wylosujesz sto razy ta sama liczbe jest tak samo prawdopodobne jakbys wylosowal liczby calkowicie rozne
<gjm> tajwanuser: zostaw kodzenie, idź pograj w pasjansa
<freakx> Wizard: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Table_of_versions
<freakx> desktop 12 may, servers april 2013
<freakx> czyli, że co? ;o
<freakx> muszę pakiet wykupić? :D
<gjm> no, u mnie, 200zł
<Wizard> czyli że oprogramowanie serwerow do 2013
<freakx> czyli soft związany z serverami?
<Wizard> ta
<freakx> a, to luz
<Wizard> a desktopowy już nie ma wsparcia
<Wizard> tylko pamiętaj, że ubuntu ma różne kernele :D
<freakx> czyli, wszystko co może być widoczne na zew. ma support? ;]
<Wizard> na serwer i biurko
<Wizard> freakx: nie
<freakx> aha
<Wizard> to, co cannonical wspiera
<freakx> eh
<freakx> nigdy więcej ati ..
<Wizard> mrówki mi wyłażą z kompuera
<Wizard> freakx: spróbuj na sterowniku radeon
<freakx> no jestem
<freakx> słabo to działa
<Wizard> cóż..
<freakx> nie wiem czy to przez to, ale mi muli wszystko
<freakx> przeglądarka etc.
<Wizard> mrówki mi wyłażą z kompuera :o
<freakx> jak jakiś flash jest to zaczyna umierać
<Wizard> co one tam robią
<freakx> Wizard: pewnie masz kartę ati, to temu
<Wizard> ej dobra, while(1) {}
<Wizard> i niech się podgrzeje trochę
<gjm> ;DDD
<Ozil> ati samo w sobie nie jest złe ale te sterowniki to porażka jest nie ma to jak nvidia
<Wizard> meh :S
<Wizard> to są faraonki
<Wizard> aż mam ochotę przeklnąć
<gjm> nie ma to jak martwy Ozil
<gjm> Wizard: cześć w ogóle
<Wizard> cześć gjm
<ociowaty> hej
<gjm> ociowaty: witaj
<Peter2223> witam
<Peter2223> robiłę dzisiaj upgrade Ubuntu na kompie z raidem, podczas upgrade było pytanie na jakie dyski ma się zainstalować GRUB... podpowiedział sd0,sd1... dałem tylko sd0, to był chyba błąd bo powinienem zaznaczyć oba chyba... teraz system się nie bootuje, jak naprawioć gruba na raid?
<Peter2223> robiłem*
<nn52> o/
<psesq> siemka
<theparple> Witam jak odpalić dwie sesje X na dwóch osobnych monitorach dla dwóch użytkowników gdzie każdy z użytkowników będzie miał własną mysz i klawiaturę ?
<theparple> albo zrobić tak żeby mpx przy wine nie przechwytywał drugiej myszki ? (to chyba nie możliwe bez integracji w kod wine)
<theparple> o co chodzi dokładnie chciałbym pograć z kim w grę na sieć lecz mam jeden komputer uzbrojony w dwa monitory
<Filar> to da tak zrobić jak w twojej pierwszej wypowiedzi?
<Filar> jeszcze nigdy przenigdy o czymś takim nie słyszałem
<theparple> da się tak zrobić na 100%
<Filar> lekko abstrakcyjne to się wydaje dla mnie
<theparple> tylko chyba trzeba ustawić osobną sesje X dla drugiego monitora
<theparple> nie bardzo wiem jak
<theparple> narazie odpaliłem windows x2 na kvm i ustawiłem mpx
<theparple> sorry na virtualbox
<theparple> ale wydajność jest zbyt niska
<theparple> *reboot
<gjm> ale k*rwa patenty o.O
<m477> ;D
<tajwanuser> jest tutaj jakis programista hq9+?
<gjm> boże, widzisz i nie grzmisz?
<m477> gjm: co sie stało
<Szatan> http://youtu.be/X21mJh6j9i4
<tajwanuser> chyba jego mezczyzna go dzisiaj nie zadowolil;)
<gjm> m477: nic nic
<gjm> tajwanuser: chyba ty
<m477> ;D
<sysek> ech
<Devil_Inside> Witam :)
<sysek> chcialbym pracowac w iSpocie
<sysek> ;|
<sysek> aaaw shit
<sysek> winamp na macos
<Devil_Inside> jaki polecicie programik do robienia backupow systemu i plikow?
<sysek> dejadup
<sysek> czy ja to tam sie nazywa
<Zblakany> jedyny i słuszny: rsync!
<totalizator> Devil_Inside: SimpleBackup
<Zblakany> da się jakoś w YT przekopiować wszystkie kawałki z listy ulubionych do playlisty?
<qermit> Zblakany: robisz chyba jako nowa playliste
<qermit> kto dzis byl niegrzeczny?
<m477> napisz parsera inaczej nie wiem
<Zblakany> qermit: istotnie :-D
<Devil_Inside> totalizator thx :)
<m477> ja o/
<Zblakany> Devil_Inside: weź użyj rsync jest na prawdę przyjemny
<Devil_Inside> przetestuje oba :)
<qermit> Przekliniak: ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Oblawa> CZEŚĆ!
<Oblawa> co tak cicho
<sysek> Oblawa: wszyscy ucieklo
<sysek> uciekli*
<Oblawa> :<
<Oblawa> gdzi
<gjm> sysek: \o
<sysek> gjm: o/
<m477> \o/
<Filar>  /o\
<Filar> ~o~
<sysek> /o/
<sysek> \o\
<sysek> /o/
<sysek> \o\
<gjm> aaaaaj, makarena!
<Zblakany> -o-
<Oblawa> to dziwne uczucie
<Oblawa> ale właśnie robię z języka świderek
<SpitfirePL> ...
<m477> łał
 * Zblakany robi neverending facepalm!
<Zblakany> dwukrotnie :-P
<Zblakany> aż lisu z wrażenia uciekł ;-)
<m477> umrzył
<Oblawa> :3
<Oblawa> do usług
<sysek> czesc Zbakany
<Oblawa> nie wiem czy chcecie wiedzieć co teraz robię
<Oblawa> albo nie
<Oblawa> :/
<Oblawa> lisu: zwinąłem język w rurkę
<Zblakany> Oblawa: mnie to lata koło fi.ta, co robisz - szczerze pisząc ;-)
<Oblawa> fi.ta?
<Zblakany> sysek: czy ja imputuję, że masz małego dydka patrząc na Twój nick?
<Oblawa> fi.tar
<Zblakany> Oblawa: cenzura!
<Oblawa> fi.tar -> rozpakuj
<Oblawa> xD
<SpitfirePL> Zblakany: jeśli robi to co myślę, to rzeczywiście ci to tam lata :x
<Oblawa> źle myślisz ;/
<SpitfirePL> :<
<sysek> Zblakany: jezu, po polsku.
<Oblawa> SpitfirePL: tzn mógłbym to naprawić
<Zblakany> Oblawa: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_ratio tu masz odpowiedź ;-)
<Oblawa> ale nie chce mi się
<Oblawa> xD
<Zblakany> SpitfirePL: nie to miałem na myśli ;-)
<SpitfirePL> Oblawa: to rób ^^
<Zblakany> sysek: nie obrażaj mnie
<sysek> Zblakany: nie przypisuje Ci, po prostu zawsze jak patrze na Twoj nick, czytam jako Zbakany, a nie Zblakany :(
<Oblawa> nie ja wstrzemięźliwość chce zachować
<SpitfirePL> O.o
<Zblakany> kurde, zanim zrobię porządek z tymi playlistami, to masakra jakaś :-/
<Oblawa> no co ;/
<m477> sysek: mam to samo
<qermit> Zblakany: ja zrobiłem rm -rf /katalog/z/muzyka
<m477> mam jutro seminarium, a dziś muszę się zrelaksować, piwka \o/
<SpitfirePL> Oblawa: niespotykane...
<Zblakany> qermit: nie jestem gotowy na tak radykalne decyzje ;-)
<BlessJah> m477: wycieczka do seminarium?
<BlessJah> jakos srednio mi sie chce wierzyc w ciebie w charakterze studenta
<m477> :-)
<Oblawa> SpitfirePL: oj tam
<Oblawa> ale tylko do czwartku
<Oblawa> xD
<SpitfirePL> To co innego, chociaż i tak długo ;f
<NightWish`> hmmm
<NightWish`> ktoś wie czemu grub nie wykrywa windowsa 7?
<SpitfirePL> sudo apt-get install os-prober
<SpitfirePL> sudo update-grub
<NightWish`> nie znajduje
<SpitfirePL> idk
<NightWish`> to mozliwe zeby wywalajac 100 mb partycje ktora nie byla ddosowa wywalila partycje rozruchową windowsa?
<SpitfirePL> Miała etykietę "Zastrzeżone przez system"?
<EsmD> jest w ubuntu jakis defaultowy menadzer procesow?
<NightWish`> tego nie pisalo przy instalacji ubuntu
<NightWish`> byly dwie takie
<NightWish`> jedna zostawilam
<NightWish`> a druga wywalilam gdyz inaczej nie chcial mi ubunciaka zainstalowac
<SpitfirePL> Pech
<SpitfirePL> To pewnie ta była :f
<Trojanin> EsmD: narzędzia systemowe → monitor systemu
<EsmD> o, dzieki
<NightWish`> borzeu
<NightWish`> co za bezmozgie stworzenia tu teraz pomagaja
<NightWish`> SpitfirePL: jesli masz pisac takie komentarze to nie pisz wcale
<Devil_Inside> NightWish jezeli mialas do wyboru np "SDA i SDB" i skasowalas SDA to usunelas dysk C lub jezeli instalowalas obok win 7 i skasowala te mala partycje ktora system sobie twozy to po prostu skasowalas partycje na ktorej sa pliki niezbedne do uruchomienia windows
<NightWish`> Devil_Inside: ok
<NightWish`> sprobuje to odzyskac przez plytke
<NightWish`> ale jak inaczej mam zainstalowac ubuntu, skoro bez tego nie chcial mi konfigurator ubuntu stworzyc jakiekolwiek nwej partycji?
<NightWish`> pracuje na dellu 3750
<Trojanin> NightWish`: jeden dysk jest?
<NightWish`> tak
<Devil_Inside> masz tam mozliwosc zmienienia rozmiaru partycji obecnie znajdujacych sie na dysku
<Devil_Inside> nie musialas ich kasowac
<Devil_Inside> z/w ide do ojca na kielicha :P
<NightWish`> Devil_Inside: on uznał za bezuzyteczne
<NightWish`> bo zostawiłam po instalacji windowsa 350 gb wolnego
<Devil_Inside> dziwne musiala to bym partycja rozszerzona na ktorej nie utworzono dyskow lokalnych
<Devil_Inside> z/w :D
<Trojanin> coś dziś niestabilny dzień jest
<Trojanin> http://technicznie.miastofabryk.pl/2010/04/07/odzyskiwanie-mbr-w-windows-7/ to powinno pomóc
<NightWish`> jeeeeeeeest
<NightWish`> grub odnalazł
<Trojanin> :)
<Zblakany> hmm, chyba sobie ściągnę SW w dobrej jakości :-D
<karmelek> re
<karmelek> re
<karmelek> BlessJah: ping
<BlessJah> pong
<karmelek> cos chcial? :P
<BlessJah> no ze kopę lat i tak ogólnie
<karmelek> aaa ;]
<karmelek> no czasem trzeba wrocic
<ponury> czołem wiara miał ktoś tu do czynienia z backuppc?
<jacekowski> ja uzywam norton ghosta
<jacekowski> przyrostowe backupy ma i wszystko
<ponury> no tak ale mnie drażni że od 2 tygodni nie mogę sobie poradzić ze skryptem...
<ponury> i nie wiem co robie źle:/
<karmelek> z czum konkretnie?
<qermit> kurde, 1GB szajsowego ramu zaczyna mnie dobijać
<ponury> rsyncd wedle opisu ze strony i wogule a cały czas dostaje komunikat init conected conected refiuse...
<karmelek> hmm na swoje 8 nie narzekam
<karmelek> pewnie jakis firewall dziala
<ponury> nie wyłączyłem u sie i u sie.... czyli wywruciłem oba...:P
<karmelek> usluga dziala
<karmelek> nmap pokazuje port otwarty?
 * m477 piwo mniam
<karmelek> ja wlaczam tryb opierdzielania sie
<karmelek> koniec asma na dzisiaj
<ponury> tja działa...
<karmelek> nmap
<ponury> odpalana z autostartu...
<karmelek> to juz imho nie problem konfiguracji a gdzies wczesniej
<EsmD> te nowe ubuntu jest zrypane, nie moge killnac okien, naciskam X to w starszym pytaloby sie czy wylaczyc bez zapisywania bo program nie odpowiada, a ten to jak windows, zawiesza sie...
<karmelek> ubuntu dobijaja powoli
<ponury> full backup started for directory adin
<ponury> Error connecting to rsync daemon at 192.168.1.102:873: inet connect: Połączenie odrzucone
<ponury> Got fatal error during xfer (inet connect: Połączenie odrzucone)
<ponury> Backup aborted (inet connect: Połączenie odrzucone)
<ponury> Not saving this as a partial backup since it has fewer files than the prior one (got 0 and 0 files versus 0)
<ponury>  tak wygląda mój błędny log jakieś pomysły?
<ponury> wygląda jak by firewall odrzucał ale w jednym i drugim systemie wyłączony...:/
<karmelek> imho niekoniecznie jest
<ponury> imho ? translate... świerzak jestem...:P
<karmelek> `g imho
<Przekliniak> karmelek: Urban Dictionary: imho: <http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=imho>
<karmelek> thx Przekliniak
<theparple> Witam ma ktoś pomysł jak skierować drugą sesje Xorg na drugi monitor ?
<jacekowski> na tej samej karcie graficznej
<jacekowski> czy na drugiej
<theparple> tak na tej samej karcie graficznej
<jacekowski> nie da sie
<theparple> uuu
<jacekowski> na drugiej bez problemu
<jacekowski> na tej samej, bez szans
<theparple> a jakby były dwie karty
<jacekowski> jakby byly dwie to jest to bez problemu
<jacekowski> tylko karte graficzna wtedy trzeba zadeklarowac na wprost w konfiguracji xorga
<jacekowski> i odpalac xorga wskazujac bezposrednio na odpowiednia konfiguracje
<theparple> eehh
<ponury> no dobra jak otworzyć port?
<ponury> bo właśnie się dowiedziałem że diablik zamknięty...
<EsmD> jak sie resetuje hm.. rozdzielczosc? uruchomilem OpenArena, zmienilem ustawienia i mi wyszlo z gry, a rozdzielczosc jest 600x400 czy jakos tak
<kklimonda> EsmD: na szybko, w terminalu xrandr -s 0
<EsmD> dzieki
<EsmD> kklimonda: wiesz mzoe jak usunac okienka programow jezeli nie mam ich na liscie w htop?
<kklimonda> EsmD: okienka?
<kklimonda> xkill a potem klikasz w okienko, ale to zabije cały procse
<kklimonda> proces*
<EsmD> jeszcze raz dzieki :)
<EsmD> dziwne, pidgin po wlaczeniu mi sie zawiesza, tylko puste okno jest
<tajwanuser> EsmD: developer.pidgin.im/wiki/BugTracking
<m477> piwo wóda polibuda
<ponury> zgadzam się z przedmówcą 1G to za mało stanowczo za mało...
<m477> hlejemy wóde Panowie
#ubuntu-pl 2011-11-08
<dweller> chlejemy jak już
<Devil_Inside> ja już wypiłem 2 kielonki z tatuśkiem na krążenie na dzisiaj styka 8)
<m477> Devil_Inside: z ojcem pijesz? patologia...
<Devil_Inside> oj tam oj tam :P ja mam z ojcem kumpelskie relacje :)
<lisu> powitać
<shpaq> mornin'
<zuber> service tor off
<Oblawa> hej
<Oblawa> !
<Oblawa> w takiej ciszy usłyszał bym głos z litwy
<Oblawa> jedźmy nikt nie woła ;_;
<m477> :-(
<Oblawa> nie wiem jak sobie poradzicie ale w czwartek i piątek mnie nie będzie
<Oblawa> :<
<m477> ;/
<m477> jak to
<Oblawa> jadę do torunia
<Oblawa> do fajnej kobietki :3
<m477> :S
<Oblawa> no co :<
<m477> i co bedziecie robic
<Oblawa> na pewno nie będę instalował jej ubuntu
<Oblawa> gdzieś sobie pójdziemy na jakiś koncert albo do teatru
<m477> :-(
<Oblawa> później dziki seks
<Oblawa> i w piątek wracam do ws
<Oblawa> was
<Oblawa> :3
<m477> :-)
<Oblawa> ale i tak w sobotę i niedzielę mnie nie będzie xD
<shpaq> Oblawa: chwalisz się czy żalisz?
<Oblawa> bo wtedy w radiu już siedzę :<
<m477> zaraz bede bełtać
<Oblawa> opowiadam :3
<Oblawa> rawr :3
<Oblawa> <3
<TheNumb> Oblawa: lubisz bełty? Fuj.
<m477> Oblawa: szybko podaj miske
<Oblawa> nie moge jjem ;/
<Devil_Inside> Witam :)
<dKc>  w wget da sie zmienic od razu pliki .php na .html?
<TheNumb> Oblawa: jesz bełty?
<TheNumb> dKc: jak .php na .html?
<TheNumb> dKc: chcesz zmienić rozszerzenie?
<dKc> masz index.php na stronie
<dKc> tak
<TheNumb> Czy zawartość.
<dKc> wgetem da sie?
<TheNumb> da sie
<dKc> nie rozszerzenie powinno wystarczyc
<dKc> --convert-links
<dKc> tak?
<dKc> czt cos innego?
<TheNumb> dKc: man wget
<TheNumb> -O
<TheNumb> -O nazwa.html
<dKc> a jak jest duzo plikow?
<TheNumb> dKc: no to myśl.
<dKc> hm
<dKc> *.html ?
<Oblawa> akurat jadłem kanapki TheNumb
<m477> Oblawa: zadna kanapka sie tak nie najesz jak posym bełtem
<krzakx> Witajcie,
<krzakx> w jakich folderach szukac sterownikow? dokladnie modul ten http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-usb-audio
<shpaq> foldery to są reklamowe
<shpaq> /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/sound/usb
<krzakx> reklamowe ? co to znaczy
<shpaq> co?
<krzakx> foldery to są reklamowe
<krzakx> reklamowe ?
<shpaq> o nic
<BlessJah> katalogi, w jakich katalogach
<ponury> kiedy ja się wyśpie...:/
<BlessJah> po smierci, od dwoch tygodni usiluje sie wyspac
<BlessJah> tez bez rezultatow
<buharin> hej, tęskniłem za Wami:)
<ponury> no...
 * Oblawa tworzy kolejną rzeźbę :3
<EsmD> jak mozna zmienic defaultowy program? np. do p2p mam Transmission a chce qBittorrent
<shpaq> odinstaluj jeden i zainstaluj drugi
<BlessJah> shpaq: ty to byś wszystko ruskim kluczem
<shpaq> oj tam, oj tam
 * BlessJah wymiata z algebry
<BlessJah> właśnie próbny e-test zrobiłem, żeby z interfejsem się oswoić
<BlessJah> 14 pkt
<BlessJah> :]
<buharin> m477, jesteś?
<Trojanin> bry
<BlessJah> lol, mam firefoksa 3.6.23
<BlessJah> jak ten czas szybko leci...
<buharin> mam pytanie co jest bardziej wydajne stworzenie listy z dodatkowymi 2 danymi dla n elementów, czy dodatkowe przeszukanie n elementów w znalezieniu wartosci
<althorion> buharin: krzaczysz
<buharin> althorion, ? : >
<althorion> Polskie znaki. Złe kodowanie.
<buharin> althorion, sorry
<althorion> A wracając - jak nie musisz oszczędzać pamięci, to dokładaj dane.
<althorion> I odwrotnie.
<buharin> myslalem ze zapis trwa dluzej
<buharin> a moze i racja
<althorion> Na dysk tak. Listę z dysku czytasz? Nie z pamięci?
<buharin> althorion, racja
<Oblawa> chcecie coś zobaczyć ? :3
<althorion> Oblawa: a małe? Ja mam download 8 kB/s ;).
<Oblawa> oj althorion nie, duży plik graficzny
<Oblawa> ale warto
<althorion> :<
<Oblawa> bo mojej produkcji
<Oblawa> ew. mogę zrobić dla ciebie miniaturkę
<Oblawa> :P
<althorion> Dobra, ślij, poczekam te kilkanaście minut ;).
<buharin> althorion, o a tego nei znalem w metodach mozna robic klasy ; D
<Oblawa> http://bary-mleczne.ovh.org/zupy/kosmicznakrowa.JPG
<Oblawa> ta da!
<althorion> Zupełnie jak żywa!
<Oblawa> :D
<Oblawa> !
<Oblawa> prezent :3
<buharin> althorion, mam problem troche głupi :D
<Oblawa> bardzo chciałbym mieć pracownie plastyczną na swoje niedorobione dzieła
<buharin> althorion, zrobiłem klase w metodzie i widze ze nie jest ona widoczna dla tej metody
<buharin> althorion, dobra juz wiem : D
<Ziipter> php'owski curl ma jakieś ograniczenia co do symultanicznego działania?
<Ziipter> załóżmy że 1000 osób chce skorzystać ze skryptu który curlem się gdzieś loguje, pobiera dane, a potem wyświetla je temu kto uruchomił skrypt
<Ziipter> czy może się tak zdarzyć, że coś się skrzaczy xD?
<EsmD> Ziipter: wszystko sie moze skrzaczyc
<elbow> hej
<Ziipter> EsmD bardziej chodzi mi o to co się stanie jak wyczerpią całą dostępną pamięć albo łącze (chociaż w przypadku tego ostatniego po prostu łącze zwolni, a z ramem nie wiem jak, wiem że w php można limit ustawić, więc prawdopodobnie zablokuje odpalanie skryptów jeśli dojdzie do zapełnienia dostępnej pamięci)
<elbow> problem mam, chciałem dodać sobie troche swapu wiec zabrałem troche miejsca z partycji poprzedzającej swap, połączyłem wolne miejsce i swap w jeden większy swap ale mam teraz problemy z tą partycją którą pomniejszałem, ponadto swap mi sie nie montuje sam po uruchomieniu kompa, jak to naprawić? tu jest screen z gparted kiedy próbuje sprawdzić tę pomniejszoną partycje: http://i0.simplest-image-hosting.net/168bf183b2abe8bc9188a
<Ziipter> elbow nie ufaj gpartedowi
<Ziipter> ja anjpierw nim zmniejszyłem partycję i zrobiłem sobie drugą
<Ziipter> było ok
<elbow> juz zaufałem :( teraz potrzebuje pomocy
<Ziipter> potem chciałem je połączyć i zepsuł się cały dysk
<Ziipter> elbow zainstaluj sobie live cd hirens boot
<Ziipter> tj. zrób bootowalny pendrive
<elbow> i co?
<Ziipter> tam jest partedmagic
<Ziipter> nim sobie sformatujesz tego swapa
<Ziipter> i będzie działał
<elbow> a nie trzeba nic w fstabie po prostu poprawić? bo widzisz, jak odpale gparted i kliknę "włącz swap" to on działa:/
<nn52> swap?
<Ziipter> tak
<elbow> no
<nn52> po co komu te ustrojstwo?
<Ziipter> ech
<nn52> zamulacz systemu
<elbow> mam 1 gb ramu
<Ziipter> nn52 lack of mem
<Ziipter> tak myślałem
<elbow> no
<nn52> jak masz dysk SSD/SCSI to sap sie opłaca
<Ziipter> elbow obczaj http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=118073
<nn52> swap :>
<Ziipter> nn52 swap możesz nawet na pendrajwie mieć
<Ziipter> po co ci wydajność ssd na zwykłym desktopie
<Ziipter> a już szczególnie jak człowiek ma 1gb ramu
<Ziipter> szaleństwa nie będzie, poza tym ram ma szybszy zapis niż ssd
<BlessJah> nn52: jak masz 18mb ramu też się opłaca
<BlessJah> jak chcesz hibernować przez zimę, się opłaca
<Ziipter> BlessJah dokładnie, nn52 ty może kojarzysz swapa z tym windowsowskim "plikiem wymiany"
<Ziipter> to od razu napiszę że to nie jest to samo
<elbow> Ziipter: http://wklej.org/id/623336/ nie bardzo widzę analogię, co mam u siebie zmienić?
<BlessJah> i jak twój dysk nie da się podzielić na ładne partycje, których rozmiary byłyby okrąbłymi liczbami, to też swap się opłaca
<BlessJah> taki 7,5GiB swap :]
<BlessJah> tak w ogóle, hej nn52 :)
<Ziipter> elbow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1759604
<Ziipter> z tego co napisali musisz obczaić uuid raz jeszcze i wpisać do fstaba nowe
<BlessJah> ls /dev/disk/by-uuid -l
<elbow> ok, zw
<Ziipter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TO48Cnl66w
<elbow> hej
<elbow> udało sie
<elbow> bardzo dziekuje
<elbow> jeszcze tylko powiedzcie mi jak sprawdzić błędy na partycji
<sysek> ;o
<Ziipter> elbow http://bredsaal.dk/checking-a-harddrive-for-bad-sectors-on-ubuntudebian
<Ziipter> "badblocks -n -v /dev/sdx"
<elbow> zw
<Ziipter> elbow tak szybko sprawdziłeś?
<Ziipter> (2tb)
<Ziipter> mnie przejechanie całego dysku zajęło 2 h
<elbow> niestety nie
<elbow> chwila
<elbow> Ziipter: http://wklej.org/id/623348/
<Ziipter> daj najpier badblocks /dev/hda1 > bad-blocks
<Ziipter> potem fsck -t ext3 -l bad-blocks /dev/hda1
<elbow> Ziipter: właściwie to problem jest z /dev/sda5 ale on mi mówi że nie jest podmontowany: http://wklej.org/id/623350/
<elbow> a przecież mam dostep do tych partycji:/
<Ziipter> weź wykasuj z komendy -n
<Ziipter> i wtedy spróbuj
<elbow> okej
<Ziipter> czyli badblocks -v /dev/sda5
<Ziipter> albo daj samo sda
<Ziipter> bez 5
<Ziipter> to ic cały dysk machnie
<elbow> za późno, idzie /sda5
<elbow> ;P
<elbow> ale potem sprawdze cały
<Ziipter> ok
<Ziipter> a ile ma sda5?
<Ziipter> ile pojemności
<elbow> 71 gb
<Ziipter> o!
<Ziipter> no to poczekasz trochę
<elbow> juz 5% mam
<Ziipter> hm, to trochę szybko
<Ziipter> może jakieś sprawdzanie słabe, nie wiem, zobaczy się
<Ziipter> jakby co to skorzystasz z apt-geta
<elbow> 16%
<Ziipter> nieźle
<Ziipter> ja sobie teraz robię skanowanie to wypisuje mi jakiś progs pod windowsa 8 h do końca xD
<sysek> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=215&t=143869&start=200
<sysek> huhuh
<sysek> zippa atakuje
<elbow> jak próbowałem gparted sprawdzać to dawał mi: http://pastehtml.com/view/bdbusxrv5.html
<termi> :)
<nane_> pamięta ktoś jak sprawdzić wersję ubuntu?
<sysek> cat /etc/lsb_release
<sysek> czy co tam jest
<sysek> cat /etc/lsb-release
<nane_> aa bo mnie zmyliło
<nane_> 11.10
<nane_> Cinelerra ściągam
<nane_> z launchpada
<nane_> i tam jest 12.04...to mnie zmyliło
<elbow> polećcie dobrą gre z repo:P
<nane_> hmm
<nane_> zalezy co lubisz
<elbow> nie wiem, nigdy w gry nie grałem:P
<nane_> mam pytanie , gdzie jest pasek w Unity tj. zminimalizowanych programów? , kurde nie wiem jak to powiedzieć :>
<Trojanin> nane_: chodzi Ci o to, gdzie są wyświetlane uruchamione, ale zminimalizowane programy?
<nane_> ta, XChat m.in
<nane_> jak dalej krzyżyk, to była opcja że zwali mi na pasek, i XChat znika z lewej strony ( ten pasek z lewej)
<Trojanin> a, i nie chce się otworzyć?
<nane_> nie nie  i jak klikam ,to nie maxymalizuje , tylko odpala nowego XChata
<nane_> a stary działa dalej, i nie wiem jak go przywrócić spowrotem
<nane_> coś jak pasek po prawej stronie na windowsie :>.  Aplikacja zminimalizowana, ale  nie ma jej na pasku.
<nane_> tylko okonka tej aplikacji obok zegarka :P
<nane_> i teraz mam głupią nazwę "nane" xD
<GriGi> nane_, dopiero co zainstalowałes xchata?
<nane_> nie , mam go od zawsze ;D
<nane_> ino pierwszy raz coś takiego się mi zrobiło :>
<GriGi> ja tak mam w Unity jak nie zrestartuje kompa po instalacji, minimalizuję i znika
<GriGi> robiłem restarta jak tak miałem i pomogło
<nane_> ja pkilne i będzię łatwiej
<GriGi> bo nie powinno Ci włączać nowego tylko maksymalizować
<nane_> chodzi o to że nie wyłącza go
<nane_> tylko tj. on działa w tle gdzieś
<Trojanin> ja mam ten problem, że jak zamknę Kadu, to ikona w trayu zostanie, ale zmaksymalizować się z powrotem nie da
<Trojanin> unity, ubuntu 11.10
<nane_> oo! tray! to jest to!
<nane_> XChat minimalizuje się do trayu ,ale trayu na unity tj. niema....
<nane_> w zasadzie to niema
<nane_> albo jest wyłączony czy co...
<nn52> ta... pkill pomogło :D
<nn52> w końcu normalna nazwa
<elbow> kiedyś w ubuntu było alt ctrl backspace i można było ubijać procesy w trybie konsolowym, a teraz jak to sie robi?
<BlessJah> nn52: pfff pkill
<BlessJah> killall, po co się rozdrabniać
<BlessJah> elbow: nie mów, że w ubuntu tty wyłączyli
<elbow> chyba
<nn52> BlessJah, o/ co tam?
<BlessJah> nn52: no w koncu mnie zauwazylas
<BlessJah> :>
<nn52> :D
<nn52> co słychać?
<nn52> nie było mnie tydzień lub więcej i już 200 aktualizacji .. :D
<BlessJah> nic ciekawego
<BlessJah> hm... 200? to ile masz paczek zainstalowanych?
<nn52> a nie wiem :>zapomniałam nawet jak to się sprawdza =D
<BlessJah> pacman -Q|wc -l
<nn52> ubu ;D, na archu miałam tylko 12 aktualizacji
<BlessJah> to w synapticu powinno byc
<nn52> musze dograć
<nn52> synaptica :P
<BlessJah> nie ma synaptica?
<nn52> Nu :P
<nn52> 1985 paczek zainstalowanych
<BlessJah> ubuntu dazy w strone macOS, z zartu o brzytwie i kuli do kręgli
<BlessJah> no to normalnie
<nn52> =)
<nn52> kurde... komuś się nudziło i DDoSował mi serwer... łoł
<tajwanuser> ojc... zaznaczylem wszystkie pakiety w synapicu i mi go zmulilo
<GriGi> BlessJah, co to za żart? Nie znam
<nn52> tajwanuser, konsoli niema?
<nn52> aktualizacje tylko konsolą ;>
<BlessJah> GriGi: linux jest jak brzytwa, ogolisz się dokładnie, choć czasami się zatniesz
<BlessJah> windows jak maszynka elektryczna, krzywdy sobie nie zrobisz, ale nigdy nie ogolisz się tak dokładnie
<BlessJah> mac jest jak kula do kręgli...
<GriGi> hehe, niezłe
<tajwanuser> nn52: aktualizacje, to mi sie robia przez aplikacje dostarczona przez ubu;)
<GriGi> tylko się błyszczy ;)
<tajwanuser> poszedlem po herbate, a synapic dalej pracuje:D
<GriGi> ale raczej nie będą wszystkiego usuwać i zostawiać jak najmniej rzeczy bo 12.04 ma zajmować ponad 700MB, nie będzie można już upchać go na CD
<Ashiren> cool sotry
<GriGi> więc będzie coś więcej na CD niż zwykle
<Ozil> na dvd
<nn52> tajwanuser, wjem, ale często te aktualizacje się nie udają
<nn52> więc lepiej przez konsole :>
<tajwanuser> ja mam takie respozytoria, ze wszystko zawsze sie udaje;)
<nn52> tajwanuser, skąd nazwa?
<tajwanuser> nie ma zadnego zwiazku, z niczym;)
<nn52> TaJwan, to raczej przez "i" nie "j" :P
<tajwanuser> przez i brzmi jak skarpetki, przez j to juz cos wiecej;)
<nn52> ;P
<BlessJah> nn52: wjem to przez i
<BlessJah> przez 'j' brzmi, jakbyś tylko o jednym myślała
<nn52> ff
<BlessJah> *o jedzeniu
<julek> czesc
<tajwanuser> co trzeba zrobic po brutalnym zamknieciu synapica?
<nn52> zależy czy instalował czy ściągał
<tajwanuser> zaznaczal paczki
<tajwanuser> ale juz mam
<tajwanuser> ps ax | grep apt
<sysek> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=125&t=152811&p=873831
<sysek> boze
<tajwanuser> i pozabijalem procesy
<nn52> mv kat1 kat2 zmieni nazwe katalogu? czy przeniesie?
<Ashiren> zmieni
 * m477 koniec zajec, odpala browary
<OcoPytasz> siema
<OcoPytasz> zna ktoś z was php?
<Ashiren> czasami tu przychodzil ale ostatnio go nie widzialem ;d
<tajwanuser> OcoPytasz:
<tajwanuser> #php jest;)
<Ashiren> skonkretyzuj pytanie
<OcoPytasz> #php ma +i
<tajwanuser> gowno
<tajwanuser> :D
<OcoPytasz> chcę połączyć parę darmowych hostingów
<OcoPytasz> tak żeby mi ludzie nie przeciążali serwera
<tajwanuser> split($hosts)
<OcoPytasz> pytanie czy mogę to zrobić bez xena
<OcoPytasz> split?
<tajwanuser> merge($hosts[])
<OcoPytasz> nie
<OcoPytasz> chodzi mi o przepinanie ludzi na inny hosting jeśli na którymś jest ich za dużo
<OcoPytasz> przypuśćmy na hosting a podpięty pod domenę cos.pl wchodzi czlek, a skrypt na tej domenie sprawdza curlem rozne domeny na innych hostingach (z tym samym skryptem) ilu jest tam ludzi
<OcoPytasz> tj odpytuje domene ona mu zwraca 0 jak jest za duzo ludzi
<OcoPytasz> i teraz pytanie czy curl to utrzyma
<OcoPytasz> czy tez zaladowanie strony potrwa 10 minut
<tajwanuser> a nie lepiej po bazie?
<OcoPytasz> jak po bazie?
<tajwanuser> niech A udostepnia w jakiejs bazie info o sobie, a B niech ma do niej dostep
<tajwanuser> albo niech sie odpytuje np. co 1h i zapisuje gdzies info, a nie za kazdym razem od nowa
<OcoPytasz> a nie musi mam domene w dot.tk nie moge podpiac pod jedna domene paru serwerów
<OcoPytasz> bo niby jak
<OcoPytasz> jeśli serwis duży to co godzine bedzie za rzadko
<tajwanuser> najlepiej niech bedzie jeden serwer odpowiadajacy za wybor wlasciwego - bedzie co jakis czas(jak chcesz, moze byc zo minute) dostawal info od serwerow, a w momencie rejestracji serwery beda sie do niego odwolywaly i on skieruje na najmniej obciazony
<OcoPytasz> i wszystko z uzyciem curla?
<OcoPytasz> czy mam to jakos w cronie wrzucic?
<nn52> niema sensu takie coś co chce Pytak
<nn52> pamięta ktoś jak zmienić domyślne programy? ( np. domyślna przeglądarka??)
<nn52> nie ważne
<nn52> mam :D
<nn52> nie wiecie czemu w Empathy nie mam listy kontaktów?
<m477> bo nie masz znajomych
<nn52> m477, oo troll wrócił
<nn52> (nie) dobrze cię widzieć
<sysek> jaki znow troll?
<nn52> dla mnie m4 to troll
<nn52> długi czas był nawet na ignor liście
<sysek> okreslil bym to raczej jako zlosliwosc.
<tajwanuser> i po co sie tak napinac?;)
<m477> bo to Polska
<tajwanuser> cicho trolu;p
<tajwanuser> [zartuje]zeby nie bylo;p
<m477> cool
<tajwanuser> google jeszcze brakuje opcji czytania w myslach
<m477> i spawania mebli
<mati75> tajwanuser: o robieniu kanapek zapomniałeś
<tajwanuser> kto wie co przyniesie przyszlosc;p
<tajwanuser> byl taki programik do logowania sie na innego usera w okienku... on jest w standardowym pakiecie gnome, tylko w ubu usuneli
<tajwanuser> nie wiecie moze?:P
<nn52> http://wklejto.pl/108773 < zerknie ktoś na to ?
<GriGi> wyszedł Firefox 8, ile zwykle trzeba czekać aż na Ubuntu pojawi się upgrade?
<nn52> ja mam problem z aktualizacją i libreoffice ( nie spełnione zalezności - zwała)
<GriGi> ja mam niespiełnione zależności na PC po upgrade 11.04 -> 11.10
<GriGi> czekam aż będę mógł dorwać jakąś płytę albo pendrive'a z 11.10 bo inaczej tego nie zrobię chyba
<GriGi> niby wszystko okay ale U1 nie działa
<nn52> kurde
<nn52> co się wali :> masakra
<nn52> o wiem , wyłącze komputer, wejde w awaryjny i klikne naprawa uszkodzonych pakietów, może pomoże
<tajwanuser> GriGi: a nie lepiej zrobic na szybciocha reinstalke systemu?
<GriGi> tajwanuser, właśnie dlatego czekam na CD albo pena z 11.10
<GriGi> bo mam zepsutą nagrywarkę a nie mam takiego pendrive'a, z kart SD komp nie bootuje
<GriGi> wszędzie kłody pod nogi :D
<tajwanuser> hm... no lipaD"
<GriGi> instałowałem na czysto 11.04 i robiłem update 3 razy i za każdym razem problem z U1
<GriGi> instalowałem*
<GriGi> bo mam CD tylko z 11.03 :P
<GriGi> 04*
<tajwanuser> a nie wiem, ja nigdy nie updatowalem
<Drathir> witam...
<Drathir> jest tu może jakiś guru ubunciakowego jabbera?
<nn52> tadam!
<nn52> udało się
<nn52> GriGi, zrób sobie naprawę uszkodzonych pakietów i po sprawie
<Drathir> cos gadulcowy transport wyrzuca z klienta xml-owymi błędami...
<GriGi> nn52, trzeba włączyć tryb awaryjny? Dzięki, spróbuję, nawet o tym nie wiedziałem
<nn52> pierw zrón test  systemu plików
<nn52> a potem wyskocxzy dodatkowo dpkg
<GriGi> wszystko w awaryjnym czyli "linux fallback"?
<nn52> http://wklej.to/kcp2B
<Drathir> GriGi: dalej u1 nie działa?
<nn52> ja mam w grubie
<nn52> Opcja 1 : Ubuntu / Opcja 2 :Ubuntu - Tryb Awaryjny
<nn52> http://wklej.to/kcp2B <<<
<GriGi> Drathir, tak, nawet nie próbuję naprawić tylko czekam na płytkę z 11.10 albo pendrive'a, nagrywarkę nową chyba kupię bo nie działa :P
<GriGi> tak będzie prościej
<GriGi> nn52, okay, już mam :)
<nn52> Kurdeee! Libre office nie moge zainstalować :(
<Drathir> GriGi: a próbowałes z przeglądarki się logowac do u1?
<GriGi> Drathir, szczerze mówiąc nie :/ ale nawet jakby działało to co by to dało, chcę mieć w systemie
<GriGi> siedzę na netbooku i tak, PC leży pusty i czeka ;)
<nn52> co  to Aktualizacje Nieobsługiwane?
<Drathir> ale gdyby nie działało to może znalazłbyś przyczynę hrhr
<nn52> oneiric-backports
<Drathir> nn52: a coś wyrzuca?
<tajwanuser> jest tutaj jakis debianowiec?
<nn52> Drathir, nie , tak się pytam , bo mam domyślnie zaznaczone
<Drathir> wszyscy? Hrhr
<sysek> :(
<nn52> taa :> Opcja nr 3 w grubie : Debian 6 :>
<nn52> albo inaczej się nazywa
<tajwanuser> Drathir: nie wiem czy masz, ja mialem w debianie domyslnie po instalacji gnome taka aplikacje do logowania sie na nowa sesje w okienku - wiesz moze jak sie nazywa?
<Drathir> nn52: a to ciekawe że zaznaczone, ja chyba mam do piętro wyżej jak dobrze pamiętam, ale nie jestem pewien...
<nn52> sysku
<sysek> slucham
<nn52> syngress, http://wklej.to/kcp2B
<nn52> Drathir, odchaczyć to ?
<nn52> sysek, http://wklej.to/kcp2B
<Drathir> tajwanuser: w jakim sensie nowa sesję w okienku?
<sysek> nn52: sciagnelas ze strony libre ?
<nn52> sysek, nie , z repo :>
<sysek> hm. to nie wiem. moze z repo sa ble
<nn52> a kto wie
<nn52> Openoffice wgram , co za róznica
<tajwanuser> Drathir: uruchamia sie okienko, w nim gdm, podaje nazwe usera, haslo i mam dostep do jego pulpitu w tym wlasnie okienku
<Drathir> nn52: z tego raczej powinieneś nie korzystać to takie chyba repo bardzo eksperymentalne wydaje mi się...
<tajwanuser> to chyba powinno byc w aplikacje>akcesoria
<nn52> Sysku ,a ty co myślisz o tym oreinic-backports ?
<Drathir> tajwanuser: ciekawa rzecz ale pierwsze słyszę to tak jakby jakiś menager pulpitów wirtualnych był...
<sysek> nn52: po co backporty do najnowszej wersji ubuntu?
<nn52> tajwanuser, w debcu jest coś takiego, i to w okineku nawet na 2gim pulpicie możesz siedzieć siedząc na innym koncie
<sysek> nn52: takie rzeczy robi sie w przypadku lts
<nn52> sysek, nie wiem , ja to mam zaznaczone xD
<nn52> domyślnie , i nie wiem dlaczego
<nn52> i czy w ogole powinno być zaznaczone
<sysek> bez sensu
<sysek> odznacz to
<nn52> odznaczone :>
<tajwanuser> nn52: wlasnie caly czas o tym pisze, poprzednio mialem debiana i bylo takie cos, a teraz nie umiem tego znalezc;p
<nn52> tajwanuser, ja mam Debiana z XFCE :>
<nn52> i tam to  jest
<sysek> lol?
<sysek> nn52: ze co?
<tajwanuser> nie pamietasz moze nazwy TEGO?:P
<sysek> masz debiana stable czy testing?
<sysek> no i poszla
<sysek> kto tutaj ma najnowsze ubuntu na pokladzie?
<nn52> już jestem
<Drathir> Jest ktoś z sekcji technicznej ubuntu.pl ? Chciałem się zapytać kto co zepsuł hrhr Jabber a konkretnie transport gadulca błędami xml rzuca i całkiem wyrzuca...
<nn52> tajwanuser, nie nie pamięŧam, ale jak mi się zehce moge wejśc na Debca
<Drathir> nn52: swoją droga najnowszej wersji to jedynie w maszynie wirtualnej tkne...
<tajwanuser> czekaj, moze sobie znajde jakos
<nn52> gdyby Deb był na lapku , to bym co powiedziała
<nn52> ale na Lapku jest Arch
<sysek> to ja już nie rozumiem
<tajwanuser> o:D nie mam pakietu gnome
<tajwanuser> :D
<tajwanuser> jesli ktos z was ma gnome - gnome-session w terminalu ;p
<nn52> ja mam unity w terminalu xD
<tajwanuser> sprobuj wpisac to w terminal;p
<tajwanuser> zaraz wysle screena co sie u mnie stalo;p
<nn52> nie mam w ogole gnoma :>
<tajwanuser> am
<nn52> od kiedy Gnome 2 znikło z Ubuntu
<tajwanuser> http://ifotos.pl/zobacz/Screensho_rprxaxw.png/ - pasek dolny
<nn52> gnome 3 to badziew dla mnie, gnome-shell chodzi po lubownie u lubi się ciąć,
<tajwanuser> i gdybym nie zatrzymal, to wywalalo by dalej nowe okienka:D
<tajwanuser> nn52: dlatego pewnie jak 11.04 odejdzie w cien, przeniose sie na debiana
<nn52> Przyzwyczajenie to jedno :>
<nn52> zawsze może wpisać apt-get install  gnome :>
<nn52> chyba że gnome3 zrobią tak dobre, że pobiorę :>
<nn52> Unity jest naprawdę fajnę :D
<tajwanuser> za maly ekran mam, zeby moc sobie pozwolic na gigantyczny pasek po lewj i ikonki x10;p
<tajwanuser> i za duzy zeby jezdzic kursorem od okienka aplikacji do lewego roku co chwile;p
<nn52> u mnie tak niema
<nn52> :>
<nn52> xD
<tajwanuser> moze i da sie z tego korzystac... ale po co;p
<tajwanuser> ooo
<tajwanuser> moze cos mam
<tajwanuser> kolejny pakiet instaluje
<tajwanuser> nawet kategoria edukacje mi sie pojawila w menu po tych probach:D
<nn52> http://ifotos.pl/zobacz/Zrzut-ekr_rprxaas.png/ < widzisz, niema źle ;d
<lisu> re
<lisu> nn52: ubuntu używasz?
<nn52> Yhym
<nn52> kurde
<nn52> ale wał
<nn52> OpenOffice wymaga LibreOffice , które wali błędami
<lisu> o0
<nn52> lisu, nie moge zainstalować Libreoffice z repo...
<lisu> warum?
<Devil_Inside> witam :)
<Drathir> nn52: unity to tragedia... Podobno gnome 3 o wiele lepsze...
<lisu> Devil_Inside: kope lat.
<Devil_Inside> lisu siemka :)
<nn52> Drathir, a ja uważam że Gnome 3 to tragedia, Unity lepsze
 * lisu na squeezie siedzi nieskażonym unitem, ani gnome 3 i zadowoly jest
<nn52> lisu, xfce?
 * Devil_Inside kocha xfce :)
<lisu> nn52: nie :) - gnome 2.30.2
<nn52> ;)
<lisu> nn52: po coż zmieniać "doskonałe" ;)
<lisu> ... zyczeniem moim dopracować acpi dla laptopów i nic wiece nie kombinuje (ale testował nowe ciągle będę)
<tajwanuser> nn52, cos malo Ci sie tych ikonek miesci - zobacz na moj gorny panel
<tajwanuser> do tego dodajmy latwo dostepne menu
<tajwanuser> i dolny panel
<nn52> tajwanuser, mam więcej okonek i wszystkie się mieszczą
<tajwanuser> tia, tylko na raty;)
<nn52> jak się najedzie na dół , to pasek się rozwija
<nn52> jak na raty.. najeżdzam , u góry się zwijają ,a na dole rozwijają..
<tajwanuser> jest to tak wygodne, jak wyszukiwanie programow w unity
<tajwanuser> ja najezdzam
<tajwanuser> i tyle
<tajwanuser> :P
<nn52> ja też najeżdzam
<nn52> wiem gdzie co mam
<tajwanuser> ja lepiej najezdzam;)
<nn52> -.-
<nn52> to tak jak teks kolegi jak gramy w Twierdzę " ALe ja lepiej buduje" i h.. :>
<tajwanuser> grunt to silny argument;p
<tajwanuser> pokaze ci cos fajnego, sec
<gjm> a świstak siedzi i rozmyśla "o ch*j tu chodzi?"
<cih997> hej, przy próbie upgrade 11.04 do 11.10 mam taki problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/878141 Próbuję go rozwiązać przez sudo apt-get remove libcupsys2. Dostaję takie cudeńko: http://pastebin.com/CYDmpdtg Z mojej wiedzy wynika że to spowoduje usunięcie wielu paczek które używam na codzien. Czy ktoś orientuje się WTF?
<tajwanuser> http://ifotos.pl/zobacz/Screensho_rprxqan.png/ nn52 :D
<tajwanuser> jest lans
<nn52> gnome2?
<nn52> fajny motyw
<nn52> kohana?
<tajwanuser> +emerald
<nn52> używasz tego silnika?
<tajwanuser> tia
<tajwanuser> nie zmazalem do konca:E
<gjm> dżizas, Kadu, Emerald, Polski Remix, co jeszcze?
<gjm> i słit hosting
<tajwanuser> gjm: 2gb porno z lysymi kobietami;)
<sysek> gjm: o/
<gjm> mogłem się domyślić
<gjm> sysek: \o
<sysek> tajwanuser: dlaczego cenzurujesz zdjecia, rozmowy ? wstydzisz sie ?
<tajwanuser> to sa wlasnie te porno;)
<nn52> tajwanuser, nie łatwiej było zrobić pixelizacje
<sysek> http://i.imgur.com/02eQJ.png
<gjm> kurde, kiedy ja miałem ostatnio ikony na pulpicie?
<tajwanuser> nn52: nie wiem jak to sie w gimpie robi
<gjm> to i ja się skrinem pochwalę: http://arturcieslak1.deviantart.com/#/d4cwvim
<julek> sysek: znam chyba ten motyw do irssi, jak sie zwie?
<sysek> madcow
<sysek> :)
<julek> http://anchorage.rutgers.edu/~julek/screen1.png
<Drathir> nn52: lisu no dokładnie 2 jest fajna...
<Oblawa> jakie programy terminalowe polecacie :#
<Oblawa> :3
<tajwanuser> ls
<Drathir> tajwanuser: ja pierwszym razem to terminala w unity znaleźć nie mogłem później z terminala uruchamialem programy hrhr
<tajwanuser> :D
<tajwanuser> ja w sumie nie powinienem sie wypowiadac
<gjm> Oblawa: w jakim sensie?
<tajwanuser> bo za dlugo nie siedzialem na tym
<gjm> Oblawa: mc, nano, sudo rm -rf /*
<totalizator> Oblawa: http://kmandla.wordpress.com/software/
<Drathir> a pixelizacji nie da się odwrócić?
<tajwanuser> gjm: korzystales z gnome na debianie?
<krzakx> wiecie moze gdzie najkorzystniej kupowac albumy muzyczne na cd?
<julek> na targu u ruskich
<m477> chyba wyszedl
<Oblawa> nie no chodzi mi coś jak irssi, moc, ekg
<Drathir> tajwanuser: ja szybciej uciekłem niż zasiadłem do unity...
<gjm> tajwanuser: tak, a co?
<m477> co do pytania to piratesbay
<julek> winyle kupowac
<Drathir> gjm++
<Oblawa> totalizator: dzięki
<tajwanuser> gjm: tam byl taki program do logowania sie na inna sesje w okienku - aplikacje>akcesoria - znasz moze nazwe?
<julek> a to nie byla czesc gnome?
<gjm> Oblawa: weechat
<tajwanuser> w ubu jest usuniety, a przynajmniej w lamerskim polskim remixie
<tajwanuser> julek: tak
<mati75> http://ompldr.org/vYjZzeg fap fap fap
<gjm> tajwanuser: nie mam pojęcia, gnome wywaliłem lata temu
<gjm> mati75: cienko coś
<julek> cięko
<gjm> i ta "laska" taka niewyględna
<mati75> gjm: cycki chcecie?
<qermit> `karma qermit
<Przekliniak> qermit: qermit: 11
<mati75> `karma mati75
<Przekliniak> mati75: mati75 has neutral karma.
<gjm> mati75: nie, po prostu ładniejsze laski
<gjm> `karma gjm
<Przekliniak> gjm: gjm: 5
<qermit> mati75: chcesz mojego screenshota?
<gjm> :<
<gjm> qermit: poka
<tajwanuser> Drathir: prawdziwe hardkory nie korzystaja z unity, prawdziwe hardkory edytuja pliki tekstowe w terminalu - echo "class ee extends ww...." > file.file
<Drathir> gjm: taka z płomieniem jak sobie house kiedyś sprawił tak? Hrhr
<tajwanuser> ;p
<gjm> tajwanuser: łaaaaaaaaał
<Drathir> tajwanuser: sudo mcedit hrhr
<nn52> http://www.joemonster.org/gry/39373/Epic_Rail działa komuś płynnie ta gra
<nn52> na pingwinie
<mati75> qermit: samo porno?
<gjm> tajwanuser: vim :>
<tajwanuser> nn52: dziala
<nn52> mnie się tnie
<nn52> opóźnienie 4ms
<abbus> co mnie tu hajlajtuje?
<tajwanuser> nn52: a nie masz moze 2x uruchomionej?
<tajwanuser> w 2 kartach
<tajwanuser> gjm: to dla amatorow przeciez;)
<qermit> moment, musze odpalić go
<Drathir> nn52: java czy flash ? Flashaid do liska świetny...
<julek> mi dziala plynnie
<nn52> nie
<gjm> tajwanuser: :>
<m477> jak mozna w takie gowno grac
<mati75> gjm: blond or black?
<gjm> mati75: redhead ;>
<EsmD> jaki jest program do zarzadzanai wygladem, tzn theme itp takie jak bylo np. w 10.10 ? Nie moge tego znalezc :/
<Trojanin> EsmD: compiz?
<mati75> gjm: wystarczy że mieszkam z redhead
<mati75> nie mam zdjec rudych
<sysek> mati75: jaki system tym razem? :P
<m477> no to słabo
<gjm> mati75: no to black
<m477> mati75: udostępnij fap folder
<EsmD> Trojanin: nie, chodzi mi o zwykle ustawienia, np. wybieralo sie theme z ilustam dostepnych, byl dostepny podglad, ikony byly dostepne... bez zadnych efektow specjalnych
<tajwanuser> dobra ta gra;)
<gjm> EsmD: spróbuj lxappearance
<Trojanin> EsmD: jakie środowisko?
<EsmD> gnome
<mati75> gjm: http://ompldr.org/vYjZ0Yg
<EsmD> ten remix z ubuntu.pl zaktualizaowany do 11.10 :P
<mati75> więcej na moim ad jest
<mati75> da*
<Trojanin> EsmD: masz 'Ustawienia systemu' w narzędziach systemowych?
<gjm> mati75: ujdzie ;)
<foreste> debian sid ze stazal sie ;p
<foreste> czekam polroku na kde 4,7 ;d
<mati75> foreste: debian != nowe kde
<foreste> siedze na starym 4,6 ;d
<mati75> ja siedze na debian stable
<mati75> kde w repo to 4.4.5
<Oblawa> o
<EsmD> Trojanin: tak, ale nie do konca o to mi chodzilo, nie ma np wyboru theme
<foreste> miales sida  ;p
<Oblawa> możecie jakiś konsolowy czytnik rss polecić?
<Oblawa> :3
<Trojanin> EsmD: ja jakoś mam wybór theme :P
<EsmD> gdzie? :>
<foreste> jakies inne distro dobre jest ?
<Trojanin> na samym dole
<julek> mati75: zainstaluj sobie centosa 5.6 - tam jest jeszcze kde 3.5 w repo
<EsmD> jakims cudem raz mi sue udalo wlaczyc "Wygląd" - gdzie to jest? :P
<EsmD> ja na samym dole mam Zrodla oprogramowania
<Trojanin> EsmD: o ile mamy to samo, to na dole masz 'Theme'
<Trojanin> widocznie nie mamy tego samego :P
<mati75> foreste: jak się zapierdala od 8 do 20 to sid dla mnie dobry jest
<EsmD> nie ma wlasnie, tego szukam :/
<mati75> uroki studiowania i prowadzenia firmy równośnie
<EsmD> Trojanin: jak sie to wlacza tekstowo?
<Szatan> foreste: muszę Cię zmartwić posiadam KDE 4.7.3 :P
<Trojanin> EsmD: nie mam pojęcia, w google trzeba zajrzeć raczej
<mati75> Szatan: i się kompilowało?
<julek> mnie czasem korci zeby znowu gentoo postawic, ale mi sie nie chce:)
<Szatan> mati75: yep, wyznawaj gentoo :D
<EsmD> Trojanin: wiesz mzoe o co zapytac? nie wiem jaki program za to odpowiada
<qermit> mati75: gjm: https://plus.google.com/photos/115020873805019801384/albums/5672736020089968497
<sysek> qermit: o/
<foreste> po cholere jest hal i udev naraz ;/
<sysek> qermit: ladne adidaski do garniaka
<qermit> sysek: a dziekuje
<Szatan> qermit: nowa moda?
<Trojanin> EsmD: nie
<sysek> ble. czemu ludzie nie moga przjsc na g+?
<mati75> foreste: hal out
<qermit> Szatan: nie, adidasy do garniaka to nie jest moda, to stan umysłu
<qermit> sysek: jaki masz login?
<mati75> qermit: windżit
<foreste> w sumie mi system zabiera 400mb ;p
<sysek> qermit: https://plus.google.com/116766901133363372546/posts
<foreste> ram
<foreste> z kde
<foreste> g+ nie zjadliwe ;p
<foreste> wole juz fb ;]
<sysek> a mnie wlasnie fb zaczelo irytować
<qermit> na fb jest za dużo ludzi z nk
<foreste> nie lubie co jest all on one ;p
<mati75> najgorsze to są te ankiety
<foreste> google jest
<qermit> foreste: a lubisz lody w wafelku?
<foreste> zalezy jakie :)
<qermit> all in one
<foreste> ale google nie
<foreste> gmail google sdearch google webmaster google map google analistics
<qermit> no tak, google map jest zupełnie nieprzydatne
<mati75> gburgers
<mati75> tylko brakuje
<qermit> gmail też jest wstretny bo reklamy tam są
<qermit> google docs jest kiepskie i nie da sie tego używać
 * mati75 aż zobaczy
<qermit> google hangout jest gorsze niż skype
<foreste> co allone to siux
<foreste> i to saamo windows live -.-
<qermit> a g+ to taki facebook bez ludzi
<foreste> qermit: +++++++
<Szatan> foreste: zależy od pomysłów developerów.
<gjm> qermit: sysek: dodani na g+ ;d
<foreste> g+ to klon fb w 95%
<foreste> :)
<qermit> foreste: nie zapominaj że qermit to chodząca ironia
<gjm> podróbka bez ankiet :<
<mati75> qermit: ja nie mam reklam na gmailu
<foreste> a ja rewklam w fb
<foreste>  ;p
 * mati75 też nie ma
<foreste> system musze zmienic ;p
<foreste> kde za stare i nawalajacy modem manager ;p
<foreste> ktpry komunikuje sie z network manager ;p
<Szatan> foreste: dodanie pewnej regółki do /etc/hosts [PROBLEM SOLVED] i FB bez reklam
<foreste> wiem jaka ;p
<foreste> bloked http://facebook.com
<foreste> xd
<Szatan> nope
<sysek> chuck testa
<gjm> tak
<gjm> Szatan: "regułki" gamoniu
<foreste> co lepsze arch czy fedora ?
<sysek> foreste: pol litra
<foreste> nie pije ;p
<manishe> hi
<gjm> foreste: nie pijesz, nie żyjesz
<manishe> ja w spamassassinie dobrac sie do logow, jakie filtry kazda konkretna wiadomosc dostala, ile punktow za jaka regule zatriggerowalo? jakis debug log jest w spamku?:)
<m477> sysek: o/
<sysek> m477: \o
<sysek> \o\
<sysek> /o/
<sysek> \o\
<sysek> /o/
<gjm> dobranoc Wam.
<sysek> spamassasin ?
<sysek> jakas nowa czesc AC?
<sysek> butem gjm
<m477> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRrFf8SAkmE
<termi> hehe qermit to aktualne foto :)
<termi> ?
<manishe> sysek: nie, to o filtrze antyspamowym, ktory powstal zapewne wczesniej, niz ta gierka;p
<qermit> termi: z przed 3 miesięcy
<termi> uu to jak dla mnie aktualne :)
<julek> zdjecie na ktorym trzymam peje za szyje: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/11/08/DSC03650.JPG
<termi> :)
<tajwanuser> ladne skarpety
<tajwanuser> mozna przez vnc polaczyc sie do lokalnego pulpitu?
<termi> a propo g+ http://bebzol.com/pl/G-vs-fb.10507.html
 * m477 leci kolejna flacha
<julek> kolejna debilna strona typu kwejk z idiotyzmami dla dzieci
<termi> julek: :) tego jest od groma
<julek> wiadomo - zeby gimbaza miala sie czym zajmowac
<m477> ;d
<m477> gimbazjum
<Drathir> tajwanuser: można...
<Drathir> m477: co to za okazja?
<m477> Drathir: wtorek
<Drathir> m477: oj to tak codziennie czy tylko we wtorki?
<m477> to pierwsze
<Drathir> m477: to nie dobrze... Szkoda zdrowia... Hrhr
<qermit> a jutro mamy piątek
<m477> Drathir: spoko dziś lajtowo
<Drathir> m477: a to dobrze, to dobrze...
<m477> :-)
<Drathir> zaraz muszę sprawdzić czy transport naprawiony...
<Drathir> kurczaki dalej nie działa...
<m477> wszystkie browary sie juz skonczyły :-(
<Drathir> m477: to znak, że na dziś wystarczy...
<m477> dlaczego :-(
<Drathir> m477: bo się skończyło, a jak się skończyło to za dużo zużyte zapewne...
<Drathir> m477: herbatka i tak lepsza... Hrhr
<m477> jak to
<Drathir> m477: taka dobra zielona grejfrutowa? ... Pychota dosłownie...
<m477> IV. Zakres geigerowski. W zakresie napi ̨ cia U4 −U5 nast ̨ puje coraz szybszy wzrost liczby jonów i elek-
<m477> e
<m477> e
<m477> tronów w gazie licznika.
<m477> herbata?
<Drathir> m477: tak herbata...
<m477> a gdzie ją kupie
<Drathir> m477: zapewne w biedronce będzie... Ewentualnie czekoladowa herbata podobno też smaczna jest ale jeszcze takiej nie miałem przyjemności pić...
<Drathir> m477: taka stacje wykrywania promieniowania powinni dołączyć do tej meteorologicznej...
<Drathir> i to w zestawie podstawowym hrhr
<m477> stacja?
<Drathir> m477: tak tutaj ostatnio ktoś takie cudenko konfigurował i kompilowal programik do odczytu danych...
<Drathir> ech... Tak jak myślałem... http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1851
<Drathir> kolorowo nie będzie...
<Drathir> straszne rzeczy ludzie wymyślają... http://i.imgur.com/UuGUJ.jpg
<jacekowski> m477: ja mam licznik geigera
<m477> jacekowski: gdzie
<m477> no i po kiego
<jacekowski> w domu
<jacekowski> bo kupilem
<jacekowski> dawno temu
<m477> no ale po co :<
<jacekowski> bo sobie kupilem GTLS
<jacekowski> i popatrzec ile to promieni robi
<m477> i czym to zasilasz
<jacekowski> akumulatorem
<jacekowski> wbudowany ma
<m477> no dobra ale GM pracuje w napieciach 1400V +
<jacekowski> nie
<m477> tak
<jacekowski> a telewizor pracuje w napieciach rzedu 15-25kV
<jacekowski> a jest zasilany z 230V z kontaktu
<m477> no
<jacekowski> a lampa blyskowa w aparacie wymaga kolo 1kV tez
<jacekowski> rozumiesz juz o co chodzi?
<m477> tylko ze  w lampie masz napiecie podawane jako impuls
<m477> pewnie z trafa
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> w lampie blyskowej napiecie jest ladowane na kondensator
<m477> czy nawet
<Drathir> jacekowski: taki na chodzie?
<jacekowski> i podlaczane do lampy blyskowej
<jacekowski> i potem jest tylko krotki 100-200V impuls do zaplonu
<m477> w GM musisz miec stałe napiecie
<jacekowski> na 3 elektrode
<phob0s> lampa blyskowa ma ok 250V
<m477> wiec kondensator sie na gowno zda
<jacekowski> m477: dokaldnie tak samo jak w lampie blyskowej
<m477> nie widze analogii
<jacekowski> phob0s: male w kompaktach
<m477> albo dobra
<jacekowski> m477: kondensator gromadzi ladunek
<jacekowski> m477: staly
<jacekowski> sam licznik dziala na zasadzie pomiaru pradu w rurze
<qermit> jacekowski: co sobie kupiłeś?
<m477> ta rura to katoda
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> w uproszczeniu
<jacekowski> model elektryczny tego
<jacekowski> to kondensator
<jacekowski> wlasnie
<jacekowski> z zmiennym pradem uplywu
<jacekowski> ktory sie zwieksza w miare wzrostu promieniowania
<jacekowski> wiec mierzysz prad wymagany do utrzymania stalego napiecia
<jacekowski> bardzo prostu uklad
<jacekowski> poczytaj sobie o
<m477> jaki prąd upływu O_o
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: g boost converter
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: Boost converter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boost_converter>
<jacekowski> m477: masz sam detektor
<jacekowski> m477: ktory dla modelu elektrycznego jest kondensatorem
<jacekowski> m477: w praktyce jest to rura z drugim biegunem w srodku wypelnione gazem
<jacekowski> m477: promieniowanie jonizujace jak sama nazwa wskazuje, jonizuje gaz
<jacekowski> zjonizowany gaz przewodzi
<m477> ehh
<jacekowski> przewodzenie pomiedzy okladkami kondensatora == uplyw
<jacekowski> licznik juz potem to zlicza odpowiednio
<m477> impuls generuje ruch jonow
<jacekowski> ale w uproszczeniu wazny jest ladunek jaki uciekl
<m477> uciekl?
<jacekowski> tak
<m477> z?
<jacekowski> jednej okladki na druga
<jacekowski> co wiesz o konwencjonalnym/fizycznym przeplywie pradu?
<m477> a ściślej
<jacekowski> i o napieciu na okladkach kondensatora
<m477> zalezy o co pytasz
<jacekowski> hmmm,
<jacekowski> uproscimy
<jacekowski> proste elektrostatyczne dozymetry
<m477> btw jak sobie wyobrazasz ze prad plynie z okladki do okladki
<jacekowski> m477: przez zjonizowany gaz
<m477> jonizacja nastepuje w objetosci czynnej
<m477> głównie, bo na krawędziach też może
<jacekowski> bez znaczenia
<jacekowski> prad przeplywa
<m477> no nie, bo masz lawiny wtórne
<phob0s> cze zamkniete sterowniki do Radeona HD 6250 dzialaja poprawnie na linuchu?
<jacekowski> nie przeplywa?
<m477> hm?
<jacekowski> bo piszesz jakby prad nie przeplywal
<jacekowski> co jest gowno prawda
<m477> ale kiedy
<m477> bo nie wiem do czego się teraz odnosisz
<jacekowski> do zasady dzialania licznika geigera
<jacekowski> i tego jak wykrywa promieniowanie
<m477> no i co dalej
<jacekowski> no wlasnie
<jacekowski> licznik laduje "kondensator"
<mati75> 1st
<jacekowski> 23:59 < mati75> 1st
<m477> fail
<jacekowski> 1st
<phob0s> 1st
<m477> raczej rozładowywuje, jak jest naładowany
<mati75> Day changed to 09 lis 2011
<mati75> 00:00 < jacekowski> licznik laduje "kondensator"
<mati75> 00:00 < mati75> 1st
<jacekowski> m477: nie
<phob0s> nie
<m477> 1st
<jacekowski> m477: licznik laduje
<jacekowski> m477: promieniowanie jonizujace powoduje ze tenze sie rozladowywuje
<m477> no to chyba to napisałem ...
<jacekowski> 23:59 < jacekowski> licznik laduje "kondensator"
<jacekowski> 00:00 < m477> raczej rozładowywuje, jak jest naładowany
<jacekowski> no raczej nie
<m477> co to jest dla Ciebie licznik ? -,-
<m477> elektronika?
<jacekowski> licznik to jest urzadzenie ktore zlicza
<jacekowski> masz sam sensor
<jacekowski> i masz reszte
<m477> no to ok ...
<jacekowski> sensor jest wymienny, z roznych powodow do ktorych nie bede sie zaglebial
<m477> myślałem że Ci chodzi o detektor jako licznik
<m477> jaki sensor
<jacekowski> no to detektor
<jacekowski> znajde obrazek
<jacekowski> na obrazku pokaze
<jacekowski> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Geiger_counter.jpg
<jacekowski> to czarne na dole na kabelku
<jacekowski> to jest ten sensor/detektor
<jacekowski> to zolte ze wskaznikiem to detektor
<jacekowski> jezu
<jacekowski> zle napisalem
<m477> no chyba
<jacekowski> to zolte ze wskaznikiem to licznik
<jacekowski> tak mialo byc
<jacekowski> sensor sam jest ladowany do jakiegos napiecia i promieniowanie jonizujace go rozladowywuje
<m477> nom
<m477> swoją drogą nie wiem czemu sie one ciesza taka popularnoscia
<m477> strasznie wymagajacy jest GM
<jacekowski> i teraz, proste liczniki po prostu licza rozladowywania i dzialaja na wyzszych napieciach
<jacekowski> bardziej skomplikowane dzialaja na nizszych napieciach i potrafi mierzyc energie promieniowania
<jacekowski> bo nie rozladowywuje sie w pelni
<m477> no np liczniki proporcjonalne
<m477> komory jonizacyjne
<m477> jacekowski: a tak btw jaki kondensator takie napiecie moze wytworzyc?
<jacekowski> to nie sam kondensator
<jacekowski> jest tez elektronika ktora go laduje
<jacekowski> kondensator sam trzyma napiecie
<jacekowski> i stabilizuje
<m477> no to pytam
<jacekowski> ale w tym przypadku sam sensor/detektor jest tym kondensatorem
<jacekowski> m477: a wiesz jak dziala zasilacz w komputerze?
<jacekowski> albo np. zasilacz procesora na plycie glownej
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: g boost converter
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: Boost converter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boost_converter>
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: g buck converter
<m477> nie slyszalem ze procesor ma swoj wlasny zasilacz
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: Buck converter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buck_converter>
<jacekowski> m477: a co generuje napiecia okolo 1-2V dla procesora?
<jacekowski> m477: jak popatrzysz na plyte glowna, dookola procesora masz troche cewek i kondensatorow
<jacekowski> m477: to jest wlasnie kawalek zasilacza
<m477> dunno to co dla reszty podzespolow
<jacekowski> m477: reszta sie zadowala tym 3.3V z zasilacza
<m477> a no są
<jacekowski> karta graficzna ma wlasny zasilacz tez
<jacekowski> hmm, w polskim nie ma lepszego slowa na to
<m477> na co
<jacekowski> na to co to jest
<jacekowski> bo to taki zasilaczokonwerter jest
<m477> transformator :<
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Przekształtnik_podwyższający_napięcie
<jacekowski> hmmm,
<m477> no wlasnie czytam
<jacekowski> transformator dziala na AC i dziala na innej zasadzie
<jacekowski> chociaz tez sie rozbija o pole magnetyczne
<jacekowski> ale chodzi o to ze przeplyw pradu w cewce powoduje wytworzenie sie pola magnetycznego wokol cewki a to oznacza na wprost ze jest to energia
<jacekowski> zatrzymanie sie przeplywu pradu powoduje ze cewka zaczyna "zuzywac" to pole magnetyczne na podtrzymanie przeplywu pradu
<m477> no ale to musi byczmienny prad
<jacekowski> tak jakby
<phob0s> jacekowski: gdzie Ty zdobyles taka wiedze?
<m477> discovery
<jacekowski> phob0s: ksiazki
<jacekowski> phob0s: i doswiadczenie
<jacekowski> m477: musi byc zmiana w wartosci pradu
<jacekowski> m477: w tym przypadki prad jest w zakresie od 0 do Imax
<phob0s> jacekowski: podziwiam i zazdroszcze
<jacekowski> m477: bo elektronika sterujaca wlacza i wylacza prad do cewki
<m477> no ale komputer jest zasilany stalym pradem chyba
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> m477: ale cewki nie obchodzi to
<jacekowski> m477: cewke obchodzi zmiana w wartosci przeplywajacego pradu
<jacekowski> m477: zmiana z 1A na 2A to tez zmiana
<jacekowski> m477: zmiana z 1A na 0A to tez zmiana
<jacekowski> m477: zmiana z 1A na -1A( 1A ale w przeciwna strone ) to dla cewki zmiana tak samo dobra jak z 2A na 0A
<m477> no ale po co mi takie oczywistości mówisz
<jacekowski> cewka sie bedzie przeciwstawiac tejze zmianie indukujac napiecie o wartosci U=-L di/dt
<jacekowski> 00:19 < m477> no ale komputer jest zasilany stalym pradem chyba
<jacekowski> dlatego
<jacekowski> wiec masz elektronike sterujaca ktora kluczuje cewke prostokatem
<jacekowski> i to powoduje ze cewka generuje jakies napiecie
<jacekowski> dobranie odpowiednio parametrow tego prostokata do wymaganego napiecia/pradu ( mocy ) na wyjsciu z tego konwertera ( robione w czasie rzeczywistym przez elektronike sterujaca )
<jacekowski> powoduje ze masz napiecie ktore jest nizsze/wyzsze od napiecia ktore weszlo
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: g joule thief
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: Make a Joule thief.: <http://www.bigclive.com/joule.htm>
<jacekowski> to chyba tlumaczy to prostszymi slowami
<jacekowski> na zywym przykladzie ktory mozna zrobic w domu
<jacekowski> ale ogolnie nie ma znaczenia czy napiecie jest nizsze czy wyzsze
<m477> a co to jakis mrygacz?
<jacekowski> nie, to jest cos co wysysa ostatnie dzule z baterii
<jacekowski> bo baterii spada napiecie
<jacekowski> to jest bardzo prostu boost converter
<jacekowski> prosty*
<jacekowski> owszem, cudow nie ma, baterii wraz ze spadkiem napiecia spada maksymany prad
<jacekowski> ale cos tam zawsze wiecej sie uda wyssac
<m477> i po co to
<m477> w sumie części mam na to, oprócz cewki
<jacekowski> po to zeby moc np. bialego leda zasilic z 1.5V baterii
<m477> wystarczy wziaść 3V baterie :P
<jacekowski> a jak bateria sie rozladuje troche
<jacekowski> poza tym, 3V nie wystarczy dla bialego leda
<m477> jak nie
<jacekowski> napiecie jakie led wymaga zalezy od koloru
<jacekowski> bo kolor zalezy od energii
<m477> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Battery-lithium-cr2032.jpg
<jacekowski> i niebieskie i biale wymagaja najwiekszej energii
<m477> moge Ci filmik nagrac
<m477> zalezy od polprzewodnika z jakiego jestdioda zrobiona
<m477> i od przerwy energetycznej
<jacekowski> kolor zalezy od polprzewodnika
<jacekowski> to wszystko jest powiazane razem
<m477> ciężko się nie zgodzić
<jacekowski> wiec teraz masz to swoje 3V, ktore nie daje rady albo ledwo cos zasila tego leda
<jacekowski> bierzesz joule thiefa i mozesz swiecic
<jacekowski> nawet jak sie rozladuje ta bateryjka do 2.5 albo i 2V
<m477> łupie po oczach że się nie da patrzeć
<jacekowski> to dopoki daje wystarczajaco duzo mocy
<jacekowski> m477: to daj jej tyle napiecia ( i w zwiazku z czym prad nominalny osiagniesz ) ile trzeba
<jacekowski> to zobaczysz jak jasne sa biale ledy
<m477> ile
<jacekowski> chociaz nie wiem po co
<jacekowski> m477: poczytaj w datasheecie
<jacekowski> 3.6 jest przewaznie normalna wartoscia
<jacekowski> okolo
<m477> jakbym pamietał jaki to led
<jacekowski> a prad jest rozny
<m477> hm
<jacekowski> z bialymi ledami to tak jak z laserowymi diodami
<jacekowski> one nie duzo potrzebuja zeby swiecic
<jacekowski> i swieca i swieca
<jacekowski> ale zeby zaczely lasowac trzeba znacznie wyzsze napiecie
<m477> swoja droga bialy led jak dziala, sa tam 3 diody czerwona niebieska zielona?
<jacekowski> tak i nie
<jacekowski> roznie robia
<m477> w kota Shredinger sie bawisz
<jacekowski> zalezy od wymaganego efektu
<jacekowski> i koloru oczekiwanego
<m477> stwierdzilismy ze biały
<jacekowski> nawet widzialem takie co swieca UV i potem luminofor
<jacekowski> m477: jest milion bialych
<jacekowski> ide spac
<jacekowski> bo wstaje z rana wczesnie
<m477> ja też
<m477> troche odbiegliśmy od pierwotnego tematu
<m477> anyway thx za rozmowe
<nosferathoo> jak sie robi update w git?
<jacekowski> a tak w ogole
<jacekowski> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ThrustSSC
<jacekowski> i ci sami ludzie teraz buduja nowy pojazd zeby pobic rekord jeszcze raz
<m477> to odnosnie czego mowisz
<nosferathoo> zajebiste repo z gimp 2.7.3 znalazlem
<nosferathoo> instalujesz
<nosferathoo> masz paczke z gimp 2.7.3
<nosferathoo> uruchamiasz, dajesz about a tam 2.7.2
<m477> życie
<jacekowski> tak odnosnie niczego
<jacekowski> tak mi sie po prostu przypomnialo
<phob0s> ;>
<m477> imobez sensu
<m477> robienie czegos takiego
<jacekowski> to jest prawdziwa inzyneria
<jacekowski> i to jest postep
<m477> jacekowski:  tu masz: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lhc
<jacekowski> jak zrobic cos takiego co wytrzyma 1000mph
<m477> przesadziłeś
<m477> (763 mph)
<jacekowski> bloodhound osiagnac ma ponad 1000mph
<m477> zobaczymy
<jacekowski> a thrust ssc ma 82MW silnikow, eurostar ma 12MW ktore przyspieszaja 800t do 300mph
<jacekowski> 200mph*
<m477> nadal sądze iż jest to bezcelowe
#ubuntu-pl 2011-11-09
<jacekowski> ale to jeszcze nic
<jacekowski> SSME pojedynczy to jest moc rzedu 10GW
<m477> jak elektrownia jadrowa :D
<jacekowski> space shuttle ma 3 takie
<jacekowski> i jeszcze boostery na paliwo stale
<m477> swoja drogą
<jacekowski> ale to nic w porownaniu do protona ktory ma mniej wiecej tyle mocy ile cala europejska siec energetyczna
<jacekowski> czyli kolo 550GW
<m477> detektory w lhc odczytują sygnały z czestotliwością 40MHz
<m477> a co to
<jacekowski> proton jest obecnie najmocniejsza rakieta
<m477> pf
<jacekowski> ale najciekawsze jest to ze brytyjczykom to zajelo 5 lat zeby to zbudowac
<m477> co tu ciekawego
<jacekowski> amerykanie 10 lat juz robia ich werjse tego ktora zrobili tylko po to zeby pobic ten rekord
<m477> pasjonujace :-)
<jacekowski> i sie jeszcze okaze ze brytyjczycy z ich bloodhound ssc pobija ten rekord zanim amerykanie skoncza ich projekt
<m477> no ale jakie to ma znaczenie jaki jest ten rekord
<m477> czy to 100 czy 1000 mph
<jacekowski> takie samo ze rownie dobrze moglibysmy chodzic wszedzie piechota i mieszkac w lepiankach
<m477> no nie
<m477> bo sa jednak rzeczy potrzebne
<m477> a to ze pojazd jakis osiagnie predkosc 1000 mph przez kilka sekund to juz nie bardzo
<jacekowski> ten rekord to jest nie tylko sam rekord tylko spory kawalek inzynierii
<jacekowski> i wiedzy ktora mozna wykorzystac wszedzie indziej
<m477> to powiedz mi jak to wplynelo na postep technologiczny
<m477> jak to zdaje sie ze sa prywatne inwestycje
<m477> np?
<jacekowski> samolotem latasz?
<jacekowski> autem jezdzisz?
<m477> =,=
<m477> nie jezdze, nie latam, ale i tak nie widze zwiazku
<jacekowski> z tego wyszlo tyle wiedzy na temat dynamiki plynow
<m477> najpierw bylo auto i samolot a dopiero potem To
<m477> z f1  pewnie wiecej
<jacekowski> tak, ale to jest udoskonalona technologia tego
<jacekowski> ktora potem wraca do samochodow
<jacekowski> i potem masz samochod ktory pali 4l/100
<m477> watpie aby to sie skalowalo w jakis sensowny spobos
<m477> sposub
<jacekowski> a nie tak jak pierwsze 40l/100
<jacekowski> a jednak
<m477> sposób
<m477> no raczej nie zawdzieczamy tego naddzwiekowym pojazdom
<jacekowski> zawdzieczamy to nie tylko naddzwiekowym pojazdom
<m477> moze pogadamy jutro juz
<jacekowski> w taki sam sposob bylo rozwijane tgv
<jacekowski> ulepszane i naciagane wszystkie mozliwe limity
<jacekowski> i osiagneli ponad 500km/h
<NightWish`> jest tu ktos?
<jacekowski> ni
<NightWish`> jacekowski: wiesz moze czy jesli obok ubuntu bede chciala zainstalowac win7 to usunie mi ubuntu?
<phob0s> nie
<phob0s> napisze Ci mbr
<phob0s> i windows nie bedzie widzial ubuntu
<phob0s> ale zainstalowanie gruba ponowne naprawi sytuacje
<phob0s> nadpisze mialo byc w 2 linijce :D
<phob0s> ale ubuntu jako ubuntu nie stracisz:P
<NightWish`> super
<NightWish`> pytanie, a jak dysk D domontowac wtedy?
<NightWish`> do windy
<NightWish`> czy jak juz jest ustawiony na ntfsie to sam go doczepi?
<phob0s> jak jest ntfs to win7 go bedzie widzial
<NightWish`> wlasnie gpartedem przejechalam oba dyski
<phob0s> ale linuksowy ext3 nie
<NightWish`> i na ntfs je wrzucil
<NightWish`> bo ten win7 byl zainstalowany
<NightWish`> jeno blondyna wyrzucila partycje rozruchową
<sysek> ;o
<lisu> re
<shpaq> mornin'
<vjarek> hello
<Wilczek> vjarek: o/
<nn52> o/
<nn52> Co tam miśki?
<Wilczek> nn52: Hej :)
<Wilczek> Nic nowego ;]
<vjarek> nudy
<vjarek> :)
<nn52> aa :>
<nn52> wczoraj tydzień temu wpadłam do Polski na chwile, do wujostwa :P na 2 tyg. i strasznie drogo jest -.-, drożej niż jak wyjezdzałam z polski :D
<nn52> za jednego rożka 2zł -.-... masakra
<EsmD> no, vaty, tuski i inne neszczescia spadly na polske, wiec musialo podrozec :(
<nn52> jak wyjeżdzałam to kosztował 0.90gr...
<vjarek> a skad przyjecha³a¶ ?
<nn52> vjarek, UTF-8 już!
<nn52> vjarek, Czechy,Słowacja,Węgry.
<shpaq> nn52: zaintestuj w recode-fallback na iso
<Wilczek> nn52: 09:25 < nn52> wczoraj tydzień temu wpadłam do Polski na chwile, do wujostwa :P  na 2 tyg. i strasznie drogo jest -.-, drożej niż jak wyjezdzałam  z polski :D
<Wilczek> Wczoraj tydzień temu?
<nn52> 8 dni temu xD
<Oblawa> cześć
<Wilczek> Aha :D
<nn52> to czoraj i tydzień w tył :D
<Wilczek> Cześć Oblawa :>
<Wilczek> nn52: Ciężki skrót myślowy :3
<Oblawa> powiem wam że są szanse że was nie opuszczę
<Oblawa> bo mnie wirus złapał
<nn52> Wilczek, sorki :P, tak jakoś wypaliłam
<Oblawa> i dalej wymiotuję niż widzę ;_;
<nn52> Oblawa, pewnie działasz na Windowsie... xD
<Oblawa> tia
<Wilczek> Ja lecę, narazie :3
<Oblawa> w nocy nie spałem
<Oblawa> tylko miałem włączony tryb tekstowy
<Oblawa> czyli zamknięte oczy
<Oblawa> i boli xD
<nn52> =D
<nn52> pa Wilczek
<Oblawa> pa Wilczek
<nn52> Fajny ten Android :D
<nn52> widział ktoś nowego Symbiana?
<vjarek> android lepszy
<nn52> ;)
<Oblawa> a jest nowy symbian?
<nn52> Oblawa, tak Symbian Anna
<Oblawa> o
<Oblawa> wszedłem w prezentację
<Oblawa> pani z nokia poland mówi jak ikony się zmieniły
<Oblawa> -_-
<nn52> Android i MeeGo są fajne :P
<vjarek> kazdy system fajny byle by na linuxie :)
<nn52> vjarek, a o BSD waść zapomniał? , też spoko :D
<nn52> FreBSD / Solaris :>
<nn52> chociaż OpenSolaris nie wspierany
<vjarek> no tak ale jeszcze nie slyszalem o freebsd i solaris na komorce
<vjarek> :)
<nn52> vjarek, :> ja też nie , chociaż słyszałam że da się odpalić Windows 9x/2k na Nokiach normalnie
<nn52> w necie sa nawet toturiale :D
<vjarek> mysle ze natywnie nie ale emulowac napewno :) , na androidzie tez , zreszta tam ubuntu tez chodzi
<nn52> =D
<nn52> Ubuntu z jakims super lekkim interfejsem
<nn52> bo Unity/KDE/G3 tam nie ruszy pewne
<vjarek> jasne ze tak :) , choc to i tak nie jest funkcjonalne, za malo RAMu jeszcze maja telefoniki
<nn52> +D
<nn52> chociaż telefony z 1GB ram ,spokojnie Debian 6 Stable z gnome śmignie
<vjarek> ja mam motorole milestone super telefonik ale niestety ram to bol
<EsmD> ja scaignalem ten polski remix, zaktualizowalem do 11.10  i mam straszny burdel :/
<jacekowski> ja mam nokie N8 i mam 256M ramu
<EsmD> w kategoriach programow itp
<vjarek> tz co sie dzieje ?
<EsmD> to pytanie jest do mnie?
<vjarek> tak bo sam jestem ciekawy czy warto aktualizowac
<EsmD> gdy klikam na Programy mam kategorie: Akcesoria, Biuro, Dostep uniwersalny, Dzwiek i Obraz, Grafika etc, ale mam tez Inne i Narzedzia systemowe, tam sa pomieszane programy te co wczesniej byly z Administracja itp
<vjarek> eh widze ze wszyscy nazekaja :/ to lipa
<EsmD> zrypali Ubuntu calkiem tym Unity i wogole, Gnome Classic jnie jsst classic... :|
<EsmD> *nie jest
<vjarek> to moze trzeba bedzie pocekac do nastepnego wydania :)
<EsmD> a ić pan fch... z takim ubuntu, chyab trzeba bedzie pobrac kubuntu
<EsmD> patrzylem w repo i nie ma stricte KDE, trzeba bedzie pokombinowac
<vjarek> ja tam za bardzo nie lubie KDE :/
<EsmD> ja lubie lxde
<EsmD> zaraz, da sie miec "w tle" gnome i uruchomic sobie lxde?
<vjarek> prawde mowiac to ja caly czas na gnome jade
<EsmD> ja tez
<nn52> E tam, mnie się unity podoba
<nn52> dla mnie jest git
<vjarek> eee
<EsmD> w sumie jak wiekszosc uzytkownikow by byla za gnomem to by zlikwidowali ten poroniony pomysl
<vjarek> ja tam odinstalowalem i uzywam gnome classic a jak ktos che to niech sobie uzywa unity
<EsmD> ja probowalem odinstalowac "niepotrzebne" rzeczy i mi sie gnome wogole nie chcial wczytac -.-
<nn52> Używał ktoś Dolphina na Ubuntu?
<nn52> EsmD, ten sam problem ,  a gnome-shell , robił kosmiczne problemy
<Drathir> nn52: nowego ta Annę czy jeszcze nowszego z jeszcze bardziej kolejna głupia nazwa?
<nn52> ta
<Drathir> symbian umarł...
<nn52> wszystkie nazyw są głupie
<Drathir> ostatnia nokia warta kupienia n900 i e51 wszystko po tym to jedno wielkie byle co...
<Drathir> nn52: solaris ciężki moim zdaniem freebsd jeszcze nie przeszedł fazy testów...
<nn52> ta
<Drathir> nn52: odpalilem na e51 win.
<nn52> Kurde, nie wiem czy Dolphina użyć pod WIne , czy natywną wersję
<Drathir> vjarek: siedz jak najdłużej się da na obecnej wersji jaką masz...
<vjarek> czemu tak uwazasz ?
<Drathir> nn52: może z wyglądu ale wielozadaniowosc i użytkowosc poniżej zera...
<Drathir> vjarek: w 11.10 wyboru nie masz hrhr
<Drathir> nn52: no, ale tego nowego symbiana to dobitnie...
<vjarek> no tak :) raczej z tego co czytam na forum to ludzie tylko kupe czasu potracili
<nn52> Drathir, Nokia dla mnie w ogole nie istnieje
<Drathir> vjarek: bo szybciej uciekniesz z unity jeśli się da niż zainstalowałeś..
<Drathir> nn52++
<nn52> Drathir, aktualnie mam jakiegoś Huawei :>, narazie dobrzes się sprawuj
<nn52> jak sie popsuje kupie sobie HTC
<nn52> albo jakiegoś Samsunga
<Drathir> zgadzam się z Tobą, a dlaczego tak się stało? Bo pojawiły się powiązania z ms...
<nn52> LG ponoć się szybko psują
<nn52> ja nie rozumiem dlaczego Samsung np. ma płacić za Androida...  MSowi
<Drathir> nn52: już chińskie podróbki zapewne lepsze od nokii teraz będą hrhr
<Drathir> nn52: tak odradzam lg...
<Drathir> nn52: android free przecież
<nn52> Drathir, nie ma żle , ja mam tel. chińskiego producenta  i mam go już chyba z 2-3 jak nie 4 lata :>
<nn52> Drathir, no widzisz... Free ,ale Samsung ma płacić że każdego sprzedanego tel. z Androidem MSowi
<sysek> :o
<nn52> o/ sysek
<sysek> nn52: \o
<Drathir> nn52: większość modemów jest tego producenta wbrew pozorom to nie jest szajs...
<nn52> Przedwczoraj rozłożyłam sobie Laptopka w Kawiarni (chciałam sprawdzić pare pierdół w necie), i policja się do mnie przyczepiła -.-
<Drathir> nn52: a tym bardziej kurczaki co ma ms do andka? Paranoja...
<sysek> nn52: do czego sie milicja przyczepiła?
<nn52> I zgadnijcie czego odemnie chcieli :D
<Drathir> nn52: jesteś kobieta prawda?
<nn52> Drathir, ano :)
<nn52> sysek,  Chcieli ode nie certyfikat autentyczności systemu....
<nn52> odemnie
<Drathir> nn52: wiesz to ja bym stawiał, że to podłoże przyczepienia się może być wątpliwej natury zamiarów...
<sysek> nn52: a co masz na lapku?
<Drathir> nn52: linuxem im w nos...
<nn52> Pingwina l;d
<sysek> lol
<nn52> Linux Ubuntu :>
<sysek> milicja nie wie co to linuks
<nn52> Mówię : Nie mam. - No  idziemy | - No to sobie idźcie , ja was nie trzymam - Poker Face
<Drathir> nn52: hrhr
<sysek> zuch dziewczyna ;)
<nn52> - I tak mnie zgarneli :>
<nn52> siłą
<Drathir> nn52: buraki za przeproszeniem dla buraczków...
<nn52> I zawołali ich pseudo informatyków ,a ja mam zmodowane ubuntu ( mam elementu Debiana - trzeba wpisać hasło by adblokować dysk) :D
<nn52> odblokować*
<nn52> Czyli szyfrowany dysk :>
<nn52> coś takiego
<nn52> i nie dali z tym rady :>
<sysek> haha
<shpaq> dziwisz się?
<sysek> nn52: masz nielegalnego linuksa
<shpaq> do tego potrzebne są labolatoria
<shpaq> czym masz szyfrowany dysk?
<nn52> shpaq, oj nie pamiętam , system mam już prawie rok ( na nowo instalowany) ,a ISo już było przerobione w necie do ściągnęcia z szyfrowaniem dysku ,i partycji)
<Drathir> nn52: hasło biosowe?
<nn52> Drathir, nie , chyba systemowe :>
<Drathir> nn52: czy spod systemu?
<nn52> wiem że to wymaga osobnej partycji boot
<nn52> i rozmiarze ~220mb :>
<nn52> bynajmniej taka instrukcja była ;P
<nn52> znajde ISO , to się podziele
<Drathir> nn52: te biosowe podobno marnym zabezpieczeniem, ale zapewne by na nim polegli...
<nn52> to systemowe :> mi sie wydaje
<Drathir> nn52: no ja home szyfrowany spod systemu w sumie też mam...
<shpaq> jeśli ma szyfrowaną partycję / to bez labolatoriów i algorytmów deszyfrujących nic się nie da zrobić
<shpaq> i bez znajomości hasła ofc
<nn52> :>
<nn52> shpanq ja mam wszystkie partycje szyfrowane
<Drathir> nn52: proszę jeśli mnie też info na pw
<Drathir> nn52: proszę jeśli moge* też info na pw
<nn52> Drathir, wpisz w google Ubuntu Szyfriowanie dysku
<nn52> po angielsku też to wpisz
<shpaq> nn52: good for you
<Drathir> shpaq: interesujesz się tym?
<shpaq> szyfrowaniem?
<Drathir> shpaq: nom...
<shpaq> pracuję jako admin w banku
<shpaq> to leży w moich obowiązkach
<nn52> ja znalazłam po godzinie obraz płyty z przerobionym system , jak masz pytanie o nazwe usera, hasło  , masz dodatkowe pola z szyfrowaniem
<EsmD> nn52: dobrze ze ci nie zgarneli laptopa calkiem
<nn52> EsmD, ale nie mieli prawa
<nn52> Linux , to system darmowy
<nn52> nie wymaga certyfikacji
<shpaq> nie każdy
<EsmD> ale oni nie wiedzieli
<Drathir> shpaq: no no ładnie... Tam to kilku stopniowe zapewne systemy bezpieczeństwa stosowane... Ale jestem ciekaw co sądzisz na temat tc true crypta
<EsmD> szukali pewnie latwego zarobku
<nn52> Naszczęście cij informatycy powiedzieli że to jest Linux/BSD i system tego nie wymaga.
<nn52> i mnie wypuścili, przeprosili i odwieźli w dowolne miejsce jekie chce :>
<Drathir> nn52: fajne to i widzę że szyfruje wcześniej coś w stylu pre jak tc jeśli wszystkie dyski...
<nn52> nie wiem czy boot jest szyfrowany :D
<shpaq> Drathir: tc jest bardzo powszechny
<shpaq> można łączyć typy szyfrowania
<shpaq> i jest darmowy
<shpaq> w 99% zastosowań domowych się sprawdzi
<Drathir> EsmD: najpierw musieliby udowodnić, że nielegalny chyba żeby zgarnąć...
<shpaq> i w 80% zastosowań biznesowych
<nn52> a najfajniejsze było to , że podpieli dysk pod WInde i im partycji nie wykryło, nawet windowsowskie programy do zarządzania dyskami ich nie wykryły xD
<nn52> takie jak Part magic czy coś :P
<Drathir> nn52: trzeba było sobie wycieczkę zagraniczną zasponsorować hrhr
<nn52> a gparted im wykrył (z płytki live ) surowe partycje xD
<shpaq> i czego to właściwie dowodzi?
<shpaq> afair gparted jest na windę
<Drathir> shpaq: podobno jeszcze publicznie metody szyfrowania nie zostały złamane... A co mnie ciekawi czy szyfrując system czyli całe dyski działa on dość stabilnie czy nie miałeś styczności?
<nn52> ja mam szyfrowane dyski i partycje :D, chodzi stabilnie
<nn52> Transmission się ceachuje (jeśli masz starą wersję)
<nn52> crashuje
<shpaq> Drathir: złamane może nie, ale są agencje rządowe, które dysponują algorytmami deszyfrującymi
<shpaq> Drathir: stabilnie tak, wydajnie - zależy
<shpaq> szyfrowana baza oracle daje narzut ~20%
<Drathir> nn52: lol dobre hrhr a jaki system plików?
<nn52> ext4
<Drathir> nn52: to w sumie żadna egzotyka chyba raczej nie jest...
<nn52> ta :P
<Drathir> nn52: trzeba się będzie temu przyjrzeć z bliska... Bo wydajność tc szyfrowanego nie odbiega znacząco od zwykłego dysku... A bezpieczeństwo jest...
<Drathir> shpaq: o a to nie wiedziałem, ciekawe...
<nn52> Drathir, ta :>
<shpaq> Drathir: to też zależy co i po co chcesz szyfrować
<shpaq> bo szyfrować dysk po to żeby mama/żona/dziewczyna/dzieci nie znalazły pornosów
<shpaq> to trochę jak strzelanie z armaty do muchy
<nn52> :D
<nn52> hahahah
<Drathir> shpaq: a w banku używane do szyfrowania jest coś publicznie dostępne, czy to raczej tajemnice?
<shpaq> raczej tajemnica
<shpaq> nie licząc certyfikatów wystawionych na świat
<shpaq> bo to możesz sobie sam sprawdzić
<Drathir> shpaq: czyli banki korzystają z własnych rozwiązań a to akurat ciekawe dla mnie...
<shpaq> korzystają z dostępnych algorytmów, ale implementacje są różne i niespecjalnie publicznie dostępne
<shpaq> przynajmniej u mnie
<EsmD> hm
<Drathir> z jednej strony dobra rzecz bo nie ma czegoś że tak powiem pewnego tylko niewiadome, a z drugiej zaś takie coś może być bardziej poddatne na luki...
<shpaq> well
<EsmD> koajrzy mi sie ktos z twoim nickiem kto byl prokuratorem, shpaq  :D
<shpaq> mam kumpla prokuratora
<shpaq> ale to zdecydowanie nie ja
<Drathir> shpaq: jak Ci ukradną lapka to jedyne co mogli zrobić to format dysku hrhr
<shpaq> Drathir: owszem
<Drathir> ale jeśli algorytmy sa oficjalne i sprawdzone to już o wiele bezpieczniej...
<sysek> :o
<Drathir> oficjalne w sensie na bazie tych oficjalnych nie jakieś własne pisane samemu...
<shpaq> 10:58:44        shpaq  | korzystają z dostępnych algorytmów, ale implementacje są różne i niespecjalnie publicznie dostępne
<shpaq> szyfrowanie jest realizowane publicznie dostępnymi algorytmami
<shpaq> czytaj uważnie
<Drathir> a co do maszyn bez wchodzenia w szczegóły banki oszczędzają na sprzęcie czy raczej się trzymają nowego sprzętu? Choć w sumie tutaj nie wiem czy przyznać się można do tego...
<shpaq> wszyscy oszczędzają ;)
<nn52> widze że dzwięk 5.1 nadal nie działa.... trzeba na steo jeździć
<Drathir> shpaq: tak, tak właśnie dlatego mówię, że to już uspokajające jest, że nie są samemu pisane...
<Drathir> shpaq: nie wszyscy - orange taki sprzęt nowy ma że chyba polskie wojsko lepszego nie posiada...
<shpaq> zdziwiłbyś się
<Drathir> jak czytałem dane techniczne to się zastanawiałem co chcą tam w ogóle trzymać hrhr
<sysek> kurcze, pogralbym w cos
<Drathir> shpaq: wszystko w komorze lampertza...
<shpaq> nie powala mnie to
<Drathir> shpaq: zasilanie gwarantowane 14MW, zbiornik paliwa podziemny o pojemności 300 tysięcy litrów.
<shpaq> nadal mnie nie powala
<Drathir> żadna stacja benzynowa tak wielkiego nie posiada chyba...
<Drathir> tylko dziwi mnie po co aż 6000 różnych czujników...
<Drathir> i nawet emp nie straszny...
<Drathir> najlepsze że dziennie zabezpieczają na różnych nośnikach 80 terabajtow danych tak troszkę sporo tego... A całe centrum może pomieścić 7 petabajtow danych... Też nie za mało tego...
<EsmD> gdzie to wyczytales?
<Devil_Inside> witam :)
<EsmD> yo
<EsmD> takie glupie pytanie, kiedy wyjdzie nastepne ubuntu? :P
<Drathir> EsmD: na blogu notka była...
<Drathir> 4 grudnia fajnie by wyglądało...
<nn52> 12.04 coś mówi?
<Drathir> nn52: raczej nie, ale fajnie by wyglądało...
<nn52> 2012 IV ??
<nn52> znczy że następne ubuntu wyjdzie 2012 roku IV < to chyba Kwiecień :D
<Drathir> swoją droga ciekawe, że w polsce tak mało produktów cisco jest za granicą chyba bardziej popularne... Choć na tp-linka nie mogę narzekać...
<Drathir> nn52: to jeszcze troszkę czasu...
<shpaq> Drathir: dlaczego mało?
<Drathir> shpaq: w firmach zapewne guruje, ale w domach to już nie za bardzo...
<shpaq> *góruje jeśli już
<shpaq> bo cisco to nie jest sprzęt do domu
<shpaq> dlatego kupili linksysa - żeby wejść na rynek domowy
<Drathir> tak mój błąd *góruje...
<nn52> dokładnie :D
<Drathir> shpaq: dlatego, że dobry sprzęt to już nie do domu?
<shpaq> Drathir: on nie jest produkowany z myślą o domowych użytkownikach
<shpaq> po co Ci cisco catalyst w domu?
<EsmD> Drathir: na jakim blogu?
<shpaq> użyjesz chociaż 1% jego możliwości?
<Drathir> no właśnie niestety produkty linksysa choć mają powiązania km nie bardzo do mnie przemawiają...
<shpaq> to kup sobie switch do domu za 20k PLN
<shpaq> i miej
<shpaq> znam jedną osobę, która coś takiego trzyma w domu
<Drathir> EsmD: blogu Wojtka Jabczyńskiego centrum danych ze strony orange na dole link powinien być.
<Drathir> shpaq: nie musi odrazu być z najwyższej półki, ale jeśli ktoś mieszkałby w sporym bloku takie cacko mogłoby być przydatne... W urban terror po lanie chyba można grać... Hrhr
<shpaq> Drathir: ja wcale nie mówiłem o wyższej półce
<shpaq> w sumie to calatysta 2960 można kupić za 10k
<Drathir> shpaq: choćby z takiego powodu że chyba jako pierwsi ale nie jestem pewien zaczynają działać w płaszczyźnie ipv6. Z domowym sprzętem wspierającym ostatnio się nie spotkałem...
<shpaq> w polsce żaden operator nie oferuje tego natywnie
<Drathir> shpaq: wystarczy że posiada sprzętowy fw i bardzo rozbudowane możliwości tworzenia przeróżnych reguł od list dostępowych do sieci tak jak i wykorzystania łączą i już jest warty swojej ceny... Domomowe przeważnie nie są zarządzane a jak już są to zapewne  możliwości są niewielkie...
<shpaq> mój linksys rv042 zupełnie daje radę
<EsmD> mial ktos do czynienia z flightgear czy innymi symulatorami lotu? tylko joystickiem da sie latac?
<Drathir> shpaq: może i nie mają, ale napewno niedługo wprowadza, bo same firmy obsługują tylko użytkownicy końcowi nie mają dostępu...
<shpaq> szczerze w to wątpię
<Drathir> shpaq: ja jestem ciekaw czy orange wraz z lte nie wprowadzi ipv6 to byłoby już coś ładny krok naprzód...
<shpaq> nieprędko
<shpaq> wcale niełatwo jest przystosować instrastrukturę do tego
<Drathir> EsmD: grałem dawno w jakiś symulator ale sf padem saitek-a świetna sprawa, a ten pad dosłownie rewelacja był szkoda, że ze starości jakiś czas temu chyba coś musiało mu się w środku zepsuć, bo odmówił posłuszeństwa, ale lepszego w rękach nie trzymałem...
<Drathir> shpaq: największym problemem wymiana sprzętu? switche chyba większość powinna to obsługiwać, a można oba protokoły razem chyba udostępniać ?
<Drathir> shpaq: gdzie może tkwić problem z przystosowaniem?
<Drathir> hostingi przeważnie duże już ipv6 udostępniają...
<Drathir> a jak nie wprowadza szybko do ogólnego użytku ipv6 to czarny rynek adresów ipv4 się pojawi czy jak ?
<shpaq> pewnie się pojawi
<shpaq> ale musisz wziąć pod uwagę, że mimo tego, że większość jest teoretycznie w użyciu to leżą nieużywane
<shpaq> Drathir: nie tylko wymiana sprzętu
<shpaq> przystosowanie całej infrastruktury
<Drathir> choć tunelem to moim zdanem ipv6 fajnie działa, fakt przeglądarki jeszcze adresów ip ipv6 nie rozpoznają ale np. ipv6.google.com działa i co najważniejsze trasa jest znacznie bardziej krótka...
<shpaq> krótsza niż co?
<Drathir> shpaq: tak nie używane, ale jak się pula skończy a niebawem ma to nastąpić to nie będzie ciekawie... Fakt firmy hostingowe mają swoje pule ale co będzie jak się skończą? Dedyki za natem?
<shpaq> 10  fra07s07-in-x68.1e100.net (2a00:1450:4001:c01::68)  56.742 ms  56.759 ms  56.573 ms
<Drathir> shpaq: krótsza niż trasa ipv4
<shpaq> 12  fra07s07-in-f104.1e100.net (209.85.148.104)  38.335 ms  37.709 ms  41.747 ms
<shpaq> mniej hopów
<shpaq> ale czas zauważalnie dłuższy
<Drathir> shpaq: u mnie google.com a ipv6.google.com z tego co pamiętam praktycznie o połowę mniej miało... Co do pingów może odrobinę większe ale mtr-em straty wydają się mniejsze.
<shpaq> strat nie mam żadnych
<Drathir> co do pingów to ja tunelem sprawdzałem więc zapewne dodatkowy wzrost może być przy takim sposobie... Ale jak na coś nowego i świeżego uważam, że nie jest tak źle...
<shpaq> też mam tunel
<Drathir> shpaq: zapewne lata dopracowywania i nowych pomysłów odnośnie ipv6. I co fajne na dobra sprawę każde urządzenie będzie mogło mieć publiczny adres ip. Co zapewne będzie też mieć plusy jak i minusy...
<PoKrAk> kto obcykany w open webmailu
<PoKrAk> ??
<nn52> właśnie, jaki server maila łatwy w konfiguracji polecacie?
<PoKrAk> postfix
<nn52> dzięki, zaraz zainstaluje.
<shpaq> exim
<PoKrAk> sendmail :D
<PoKrAk> co kto lubi
<PoKrAk> wracajac do kwestii ktos open web mail ??
<nn52> a poza postfixem?
<nn52> aaa nieważne :>
<nn52> http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/ < fajny poradnik znalazłam do postfixa
<nn52> step by step
<nn52> bawił się ktoś fail2ban?
<GriGi> jak można z konsoli zabić proces?
<GriGi> tzn. jak można znaleźć pid procesu?
<GriGi> bo chcę killnąć a nie wiem jaki parametr podać
<julek> killall nazwa
<julek> albo kill `pidof nazwa`
<PoKrAk> kill -9 -1
<PoKrAk> i nr pid
<julek> da sie jakos sciagnac soft z msdnaa "normalnie", bez tego ich programiku?
<lisu> re
<lisu> julek: nie bardzo
<lisu> szukałem info, ale niestety nic nie mogłem znaleźć, tylko programik zostaje
<julek> to w ogole glupota...
<lisu> mnie tego mówic nie musisz.
<julek> tzn. wiadomo, ze pewnie chodzi o jakas kontrole, czy cos, ale zalozmy, ze mam komputer z linuksem...
<lisu> i d*pa, pierwsze musisz spiracic windowsa, zeby sciagnac legalnego
<julek> no...
<julek> a przeciez akurat w srodowisku userow msdnaa linux nie jest czyms egzotycznym...
<julek> w ogole idzie to jak krew z nosa...
<lisu> a to juz inna sprawa
<julek> 537MB, mam 39%, a sciaga sie juz z 40 minut
<julek> na moim laczu powinno w 10 minut sie sciagnac cale
<julek> lepiej chyba sciagac z torrentow
<PoKrAk> qwa
<PoKrAk> zanim doszłem co i jak z tym open webmilem to skichać sie szło
<PoKrAk> koleś zrobił innego usera do logowania a na inną nazwe szła poczta ln -s wyprostowało sprawe
<GriGi> julek, ja pamiętam że ściągałem normalnie przez przeglądarkę, ale to było trochę czasu temu wiec może się mylę
<vjarek> ale nudy
<nn52> ta
<nn52> a ja mam zajęcie :>
<m477>   jakie zajecia, pijemy
<shpaq> zajęcie
<vjarek> aha
<sysek> o/
<m477> \o
<sysek> mm
<sysek> biale frugo
<sysek> <3
<Filar> ludzie, co wy macie takie jazdy na to frugo?
<Filar> nie rozumiem tego :*
<sysek> panie
<sysek> tozto smak mojego dziecinstwa
<sysek> dlaego
<sysek> dlatego*
<m477> a nie wódka?
<sysek> cii
<sysek> wodka to co innego
<Filar> ja mam nawet długopis z tamtych czasów z napisem "no to frugo"
<sysek> no to sie lansi ziom
<Filar> i jakoś nieszczególnie się napalam na ten napój
<sysek> a ja sie napalem
<sysek> napalam*
<m477> net mi umrzył :-(
<sysek> mozg mi wybuchl
<sysek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4U0Xo9ohdFk
<sysek> jak mozna nagrac cos tak genialnego>
<Ozil> ja zostane przy klimatach tego typu "pokaż jak się kręcisz jak swym ciałem nęcisz jak to lubisz mała żebyś więcej chciała "
<sysek> oO
<lisu> Ozil: --
<Ozil> z disco to lubie jeszcze to
<Ozil> kiedy widze zgrabne ciał wtedy czuje że mi mało w te noc
<abbus> ;]
<Ozil> a takto to electro hause i wimiatam tecktonika
<abbus> :S
<Ozil> a wy to pewnie rock, metal i bug wie co jeszcze w skrócie rozdarte modry
<sysek> szatan szatan
<sysek> KEBAB KOTY ZLOOOOO
<Ozil> a ja to ziolo dupeczki sex i komputery
<sysek> a pozniej dziury w glowie, aids i prawa reka
<Ozil> to najwyrzej będzie puźniej
<sysek> umiem pisać po polsku !
<SpitfirePL> I analfabetyzm
<Thorbjorn> sysek: juz nie wchodzisz na pclos?
<Szatan> sysek: szto?
<sysek> Thorbjorn: nope
<Thorbjorn> why?
<sysek> Szatan: ничего
<sysek> Thorbjorn: nie chce mi sie
<Thorbjorn> syf sie zrobil
<sysek> ano
<Thorbjorn> swoj se zaloze kanał
<Thorbjorn> nad nazwą myślę
<Thorbjorn> walekloca?
<sysek> a jaki syf tym razem sie zrobil ?
<Thorbjorn> ja zrobile
<Thorbjorn> espresja mówi, ze kostek to pała
<Thorbjorn> to jade kostka
<Thorbjorn> dostałem bana
<Thorbjorn> a tamtma pipa mi jedzie ze jade kostka
<Thorbjorn> to se myśle łat de fak
<Thorbjorn> sysek: mysl nad nazwa
<Thorbjorn> TheWankers?
<sysek> a czort
<Thorbjorn> taka nazwa?
<Thorbjorn> CZort?
<sysek> mozesz i dać czort
<Thorbjorn> nie bo czort to prawie jak zort
<Thorbjorn> a zort to prie  jak zordon
<Thorbjorn> a ja nie lubie power rangers
<sysek> czort to cholera
<Thorbjorn> cholera!
<Thorbjorn> e nie
<Thorbjorn> zbyt mainstreamowe
<sysek> kurcze, szkoda, ze audioslve sie rozpadlo
<Thorbjorn> co to?
<sysek> paaaanie
<sysek> rage against the machine znasz ?
<Thorbjorn> rage cy rise?
<sysek> rage
<Thorbjorn> sysek:  a może SutkiMaryi?
<sysek> Thorbjorn: lubieplackiiwatrobke
<Thorbjorn> kozakinapigule?
<Thorbjorn> sysek: /j #mefedron
<sysek> nope
<Thorbjorn> no chodź
<Thorbjorn> mój kanal
<Thorbjorn> OP Ci dam
<sysek> nope
<Thorbjorn> ti idź
<Thorbjorn> to idź
<Thorbjorn> *
<Thorbjorn> Piwsko jednak psuje głowy
<sysek> trza nie pic w tyg
<Thorbjorn> ja o 11 piłem juz ;p
<sysek> to ladnie
<sysek> alkoholik
<Thorbjorn> ;-)
<Thorbjorn> Dziękuje
<sysek> nie pije sie przed 12
<Thorbjorn> dżentelmeni nie piją
<Thorbjorn> ja przed 12 też nie piję... wódki
<Ozil> ja pije tylko w soboty
<m477> ktos pwoiedzial slowo wódka?
<Ashiren> namowiles mnie
<m477> :)
<m477> cos mi sie poj***o w glowie i wlalem wody gazowanej do herbaty..
<Filar> Ostatnio fajny film widziałem
<Filar> tylko jaki był tytuł?
<Filar> a, wiem
<Filar> "Nazywam się Khan"
<Filar> Poszukajcie sobie, polecam
<NightWish`> grrr
<NightWish`> wie ktoś może dlaczemu zamiast gnome 3 uruchamia mi się pasek nautilusowy i jest amen na gnome-shell?
<bdfhjk> NightWish`: możesz zrobić ss?
<NightWish`> pojawia sie przez moment standardowy pasek gnome'a a potem mam już tylko plik, edycja, zakładki etc
<NightWish`> moge Ci zrobić z unity
<NightWish`> bo to jakaś bzdura
<NightWish`> jak masz pasek plik edycja etc
<NightWish`> to to mi sie uruchamia u góry zamiast powłoki
<bdfhjk> i dalej nic nie działa?
<NightWish`> i print screen mi nie działa
<bdfhjk> myślałem o np. komórce
<NightWish`> to w8
<EsmD> wie ktos jak naprawic synaptic? przez te super Czyszczenie Ssytemu mi sie czasem psuje w kadu te okienka ktore powaidamiaja o wiadomosciach/statusie,  itp... Synaptic tylko sie poajwia na pol sekundy i znika, a blad to:
<EsmD> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::out_of_range'
<EsmD> what():  vector::_M_range_check
<bdfhjk> NightWish`: odinstaluj nautilusa i sprawdź
<NightWish`> bdfhjk: daj maila
<bdfhjk> bdfhjk[at]gmail.com
<NightWish`> poszło
<NightWish`> bdfhjk: ale ja bym chciała korzystać z nautilusa oO
<NightWish`> i wcześniej mi działało
<bdfhjk> z tego co widzę
<bdfhjk> to nautilus zastąpił górny pasek
<bdfhjk> tj. samo jego menu
<bdfhjk> to znaczy, że musi się gdzieś odpalać w tle
<bdfhjk> i crashować
<EsmD> jak reinstalowac gnome ze wszystkimi jego rzeczami?
<EsmD> albo inaczej, jak doprowadzic system do takiego stanu jak byl przedtem, tylko backup na poczatku by pomogl?
<NightWish`> bdfhjk: i co proponujesz?
<bdfhjk> NightWish`: właśnie szukam miejsca pliku z logiem
<bdfhjk> EsmD: sudo apt-get remove gnome-*
<NightWish`> dziękuję
<bdfhjk> NightWish`: nie mogę znaleźć logów nautliusa w googlach
<NightWish`> http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/09/03/how-to-install-gnome-shell-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<NightWish`> patrz na drugi komentarz
<bdfhjk> NightWish`: próbowałaś?
<NightWish`> tylko ze wywalilam fallback mode
<bdfhjk> NightWish`: najprostszy sposób to reinstalacja nautilusa spod unity
<NightWish`> a jak to zapuścić?
<NightWish`> i wlasnie patrze w synapticu
<bdfhjk> NightWish`: sudo apt-get remove nautilus potem sudo apt-get install nautilus
<NightWish`> nie mam zainstalowanego nautilus open terminal
<julek> purge jezeli juz
<bdfhjk> jeśli podczas reinstalacji dostaniesz jakieś błędy wklej je tutaj
<NightWish`> julek: ?
<julek> a nic
<EsmD> nie tu
<EsmD> wklej na wklej.org :>
<bdfhjk> no tak :-)
<EsmD> czy jakos ta
<julek> nie znam sie na ubuntu
<NightWish`> bdfhjk: masakra
<NightWish`> wywalilo mi wszystko
<NightWish`> musialam z recovery mode przywrocic jakiekolwiek srodowisko graficzne
<NightWish`> hmmmm
<NightWish`> bdfhjk: cały nautilus jest spieprzony
<NightWish`> mam ten sam blad co wczesniej
<krzakx> witajcie!
<nn52> Siema
<krzakx> sluchajcie, prowadze wraz z znajomymi takie radyjki interentowe http://bieszczady, caly infrastruktura jest na aplikacjach open sourceowych.
<krzakx> Nasza baza muzyki, rosnie i rosnie,  i zastanawiam sie
<krzakx> w jaki sposob to katalogowac, jakis program? milewydziany webaplikacja
<bdfhjk> NightWish`: po reinstalacji problem nadal występuje?
<bdfhjk> NightWish`: i nie było błędów podczas reinstalacji?
<bdfhjk> NightWish`: i wywaliło Ci Unity?
<krzakx> co polecacie do katalgowoania muzyki!?
<julek> katalogi
<EsmD> czesc
<bdfhjk> NightWish`: co ostatnio robiłaś z paczkami ?
<EsmD> jak zainstalowac gnome spowrotem skoro przy ladowaniu TIming costam nie chce pojsc dalej? :D
<krzakx> rany julek!
<foreste> czesc
<krzakx> co sie dzieje z tym kanalem.... pierwsze kroki stawialem tu 5 lat temu, i moglem otrzymac jakas konstruktywna rade,
<foreste> totalna masakra ;x
<krzakx> a jak teraz tu wejde to jestem traktowany jak wyrzutek. Ta kurcze zadaje konkretne pytanie, to fajnie byloby uslyszec cos konstruktywnego...
<krzakx> dobra spadam stad,
<EsmD> ojtam, kklimonda dobrze radzi, on jest za dziesieciu :P
<foreste> na fedorze tak trudno zainstalowac stery nvidia ze szok ;p
<EsmD> ech chyba bede musial robic calkowitego formata/reinstalke itp itd
<foreste> nawwet sterow z rpmfusion nieda zainstalowac ;p
<foreste> zesrany nouveau
<foreste> -.-
<foreste> w innych distr black list po problemie
<foreste> atu nie ;/
<foreste> fajnie dystra sponsorowane przez firmy sa szrotami ;d
<nn52> foreste, ,fedo ??? :D
<foreste> fedora 16
<foreste> na dysku testowym
<foreste> w debciu blacklist i jazda
<foreste> a tu
<foreste> edycja grub m jinitrd
<foreste> mkinitrd
<foreste> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=272061
<tajwanuser> hi;_
<EsmD> yo
<xeno> jak sie nazywal ten nowy displaymanger w gnome ?
<lisu> xeno: lightdm
<xeno> lisu: dzieki
<lisu> np
<NightWish`> hmmm
<NightWish`> bdfhjk: zbakapowałam pliki .* na home
<NightWish`> i zainstalowałam teraz na nowo ubuntu
<NightWish`> [bo tamto i tak bylo swiezutkie]
<NightWish`> to teraz mi sie otworzyl gnome w wersji fallback
<bdfhjk> jaka wersja ubuntu?
<bdfhjk> NightWish`:
<bdfhjk> oneiric?
<NightWish`> si
<NightWish`> http://forum.fedora.pl/index.php?/topic/24475-f15-nie-laduje-sie-gnome-shell-nvidia-ion/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bpb3zp3> (at forum.fedora.pl)
<NightWish`> teraz mam taki problem
<NightWish`> bdfhjk: tylko jedna sprawa
<NightWish`> mam optimusa
<NightWish`> wiec odpalenie nvidii odpada bo mi xy nie wstana
<TheNumb> NightWish`: https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee
<NightWish`> TheNumb: zapomnij
<bdfhjk> niestety, najprawdopodobniej to są jakieś problemy ze sprzętem i niekompatybilnością skoro są problemy na świeżej instalacji
<NightWish`> na ubuntu i tak nie mam wymagan, wiec wole jechac na intelu zintegrowanym
<bdfhjk> więc raczej nic nie będę w stanie poradzić
<NightWish`> bdfhjk: ale jeszcze wczoraj wieczorem przed tym jak reinstalowalam windowsa wszystko smigalo
<NightWish`> potem odzyskiwanie gruba cos spartaczylo
<NightWish`> i voila
<NightWish`> reinstalka ubuntu
<bdfhjk> wcześniej też był oneiric?
<bdfhjk> i standardowy gnome bez update?
<NightWish`> 24 godziny temu na tym samym jechalam na gnome shellu :)
<NightWish`> i widziales
<NightWish`> teraz tez mi sie uruchamialo, tylko nautilus sie pierdolil
<NightWish`> ze tak to ladnie ujme
<julek> to po co sie uzerac z tym ubuntu?
<julek> nie lepiej juz sobie co innego zainstalowac z gnome?
<NightWish`> njet
<bdfhjk> zrób upgrade
<bdfhjk> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bdfhjk> to przywrócisz gnome do wersji jaka była 24h
<bdfhjk> zakładam, że robiłaś regularny update
<bdfhjk> :-)
<NightWish`> czytales co pisalam?
<NightWish`> musialam calkowicie reinstalowac ubuntu ;)
<NightWish`> bo mi nie wstalo po padzie gruba
<bdfhjk> nie napisałaś nic czy robiłaś update
<bdfhjk> wcześniej i teraz
<NightWish`> robilam
<bdfhjk> teraz też?
<NightWish`> i teraz odpala mi sie stary gnome
<NightWish`> teraz tez puscilam to dla swietego spokoju
<bdfhjk> skoro problem powstał po unstalacji windowsa
<bdfhjk> i update gruba
 * lisu piwa by się napił
<bdfhjk> to być może jakiś feature nautilusa próbuje uzyskać dostęp do partycji windowsa
<NightWish`> po reinstalacji
<NightWish`> wczesniej tez sobie byl i bylo dobrze
<bdfhjk> no ok
<bdfhjk> po reinstalacji grub modyfikował tablice
<bdfhjk> *tablice partycji
<bdfhjk> sprawdź czy masz dostęp do partycji windowsa
<bdfhjk> ogólnie, czy daje się zamontować
<matti__> lisu: skocz i mi po piwko
<lisu> 5zł
<lisu> ;]
<matti__> :P
<lisu> smieje sie, ale cos długo to piwo nie przychodzi
<NightWish`> wyczytalam ze to przez brak xorga
<NightWish`> wystepuje
<NightWish`> http://askubuntu.com/questions/73960/clutter-refuses-to-start-reporting-glx-problems
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cq46bfm> (at askubuntu.com)
<NightWish`> bdfhjk: zrobilam
<NightWish`> haker blondie
<NightWish`> nie wie co zrobil, ale naprawil
 * NightWish` dumna blondynka
<bdfhjk> ok gratuluje :-)
<foreste> zainstalowalem te stery nvidi
 * m477 nie ma piwek :-(
 * dweller też już nie ma
 * m477 cierpi
<krzakx> jak wsadowo przeniesc pliki narzedziem mv jesli ich poczatek nazwy jest taki sam?
<m477> wsadowo?
<krzakx> tak, tzn. masowo
<m477> mv nazwa* miejsceDocelowe
<krzakx> nie idzie tak
<m477> niemozliwe
<krzakx> ok dziala!
<dweller> >.>
<foreste> jest jakas dystrybucja ktora zajmuje 128mb ?
<julek> dsl
<julek> tinycore linux
<foreste> zeby mozna bylogrub 2 naprawic ;]
<dweller> tinycore jest fajny
<foreste> a mam odzysku penddrive
<foreste> od philips
<julek> dsl tez fajny
<dweller> też
<dweller> ale wole tinycore
<foreste> keyring ;d
<foreste> a jakies bootowalne narzedzie do grub ?
<phob0s> jest
 * KiFka hi
<phob0s> super grub disk
<phob0s> rescatux
<foreste> jakim programem zapisze to na pendrive ?
<Ashiren> dd
<julek> dd
<Ashiren> julek akurat napisal to odwrotnie
<termi> http://allegro.pl/ovislink-airlive-wl-1600gl-xdsl-upc-wifi-g-antena-i1923906892.html
<termi> ma ktos z was to cudo/
<termi> ?
<julek> bb
<dweller> :/
<dweller> flashnul z windowsa
<foreste> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ tym zapisze to ?
<phob0s> tak
<foreste> diwne
<foreste> umnie w fedorze i debianie
<foreste> system  z kde zabiera 400mb ram
<foreste> a niektorym 250mb
<TheNumb> Co tutaj taka cisza? :<
<KiFka> Tyczek, :)
<arettrea> yoł
<TheNumb> termi: lol, w tej cenie kupisz router z usb ;]
<arettrea> Czyy znacie oprócz gurmet jakis inny program do przechowywania przepisów??
<arettrea> kulinarnych dodam
<termi> po co mi usb
<TheNumb> termi: profit!
<KiFka> arettrea, googlales /las ?
<foreste> zostaje przy debianie ;p
<termi> TheNumb: to polec mi jakis
<TheNumb> termi: tp-link tl-wr1043nd
<TheNumb> Mam, używam, zacieszam.
<arettrea> bym sie nie pytała gdybym nie gogglała
<termi> stabilny?
<TheNumb> termi: no
<foreste> fedora fajnie chodzi
<TheNumb> termi: openwrt :D
<KiFka> arettrea, amymeal ?
<foreste> ja debian sid ;p
<TheNumb> arettrea: evenote
<TheNumb> evernote*
<TheNumb> dla linuksó∑ nevernote
<foreste> zw
<arettrea> thx
<termi> TheNumb: jakos nie widze go w cenie tego ovsilinka
<termi> przynajmniej wg ceneo :)
<TheNumb> termi: 50 zł więcej, lul
<TheNumb> termi: chociaż ja go kupiłem za 160 miesiąc temu
<TheNumb> Widocznie cena skoczyła
<termi> :)
<Tyczek> KiFka: :)
<foreste> lol
<foreste> zle mi nagral ; p
<foreste> z grub2
<foreste> a pro gram sciaga stary z grub1
<mati75> foreste: co instalujesz?
<foreste> na pendrive super grub2 disk
<foreste> zainstalowalerm fedore 16
<foreste> i stracilem dostemp do debiana ;p
<foreste> chyba wyczyszcze apt w nim
<foreste> bo nazbieralo kilka gb pakietow ;p
<foreste> dokladnie na hdd mam burg
<foreste> ;d
<Drathir> re
<Drathir> foreste: debian na 8 płyt dvd wskoczył? O.o
<foreste> mam 1 dvd
<foreste> ale sporo smieci po aktulizacji
<Drathir> termi: czego szukasz?
<foreste> teraz net mam w nocy od 00:00 9:00 rano
<foreste> to mi nie trza magazynowac ;p
<foreste> starszych wersji
<termi> Drathir: tak za routerem sie rozgladam
<Drathir> foreste: aha czyli na jednej dvd też jest... Już się przestraszyłem patrząc na oficjalnej, że 8 dvd.
<Drathir> termi: czego oczekujesz?
<termi> bo moj mi cos szwankuje nie wiem co jest grane, raz mi sie strona otworzy a raz mi pisze ze nie moze otworzyc bla bla
<foreste> na 8 to cale repoz jest ;p
<termi> Drathir: stabilnosci przede wszytkim i zeby dal rade z 2 kompami :)
<Drathir> termi: nam nadzieję że nie masz netgear ? Broń wszystkich od tego złomu...
<foreste> tylko burg musze odzyskac
<foreste> a chrootowac mi niechce ;p
<termi> nie mam d linka di 524
<Drathir> termi: pierwszy raz widzę żeby jakie coś wyrzucalo sprawdź na linuxie mtr i adres ip bramy
<TheNumb> termi: o, współczuję
<TheNumb> termi: chujowy router
<TheNumb> Męczyłem się z nim 4 lata
<Drathir> foreste: uff już myślałem że wpadli na jakiś nowy pomysł mój kontakt ostatni to był eth/etch czy jak mu tam i na 1dvd był myślałem że troszkę się zmieniło i w 6.0  8płyt się zrobiło...[B
<arettrea> ktos ma konto na launchpad?? potrzebuje spolszczenie
<foreste> etch ma 4dvd
<foreste> i je mam ;p
<TheNumb> Lol, netinstall ftw
<termi> TheNumb: dlaczego?
<TheNumb> termi: rozłącza się, słaby zasięg wifi
<Drathir> termi: tp-link tl-wr 543g jak złoto chodzi jeśli nie zależy Ci na n.
<Wilczek> arettrea: Ja
<termi> na n mi nie zalezy
<TheNumb> tl-wr1043nd też chodzi jak złoto :3
<termi> TheNumb: za drogi jak dla mnie na chwile obecna :P
<TheNumb> termi: pierdzielisz. Nie kupuj fajek przez 2 tygodnie / pij tylko 3 piwa dziennie i masz router.
<Drathir> termi: zmieniałes fw w tym sprzęcie? Podobno z tego co pamiętam gryzie się lub kręci nosem z wieloma kartami wi-fi...
<termi> zmienilem
<termi> tydzien chodzi bez zwiechy itp poza tym ze raz mi strone zaladuje a raz nie nic si nie dzieje, aaa i wczesniej dzialalo normalnie dopiero od wczraj mi sie cos tak kaszani
<Drathir> TheNumb: jak masz dobrego neta to tak...
<Drathir> TheNumb: ja gdybym miał się przesiadać to  dopiero na adsl z obsługa n i usb.
<Drathir> termi: a zmieniałes sam ustawienia konfigurowałeś go?
<termi> tak
<termi> dzilal dobrze od czwartku zeszlego tygodnia wszytko ladnie plynnie, a od wczoraj
<Drathir> termi: ja swojego nie pamiętam kiedy wyłączałem... Hrhr jestem ciekaw czy kiedyś logi go zapchają czy może usuwa sam co jakiś czas...
<termi> nie wiem tez ale sprawdze wyczyscilem logi :)
<Drathir> termi: przeszukaj wszystkie zakładki mogło Ci się coś zrestartowac... Spróbuj sprawdzić też  qos, firewall, i podłączonych klientów.
<termi> hmm dziwne
<termi> primary dns adress mam 192.168.1.1 hmm skad to
<Drathir> termi: wejdz w zakładke szukania sieci w pobliżu sprawdź jakie są sieci czy jakieś nowe i porównaj z kanałem na którym nadajesz...
<TheNumb> termi: router
<termi> tak tylko w zakaladce wan gdzie mam te wszytkie ip adresyu itp mam dns 10.0.0.1
<Drathir> termi: w routerze adresy dns wpisane? Jeśli tak to możesz zostawić...
<Drathir> to dziwny dns.
<termi> no wlasnie
<Drathir> jaki dostawca?
<termi> TP
<TheNumb> Ja z tego co pamiętam, to ten router miał adres 192.168.0.1
<termi> ale wiem ze jest jeszce jeden router co dzieli na caly dom
<Drathir> to wpisz adresy dns tp lub 8.8.8.8 i 8.8.4.4
<termi> TheNumb: dlatego sie dziwie bo  taki ma
<Drathir> termi: ten router jest przed nim?
<Drathir> jeśli przed nim tamten może mieć dns ustawione a tutaj po prostu dns jako adres lan wpisane.
<termi> Dreathir tak ten router linksyssa dzieli lacze na kazde mieszkanie
<termi> no i pozniej jest moj :)
<m477> derp
<termi> zmienilem ten dns i chyba jest poprawa :)
<Drathir> a najlepiej to sobie binda postawić i dns na localhosta skierować... Hrhr
<termi> nie znam sie na tym az tak :)
<Drathir> termi: zależy jak jest ustawiony ten przed Twoim... I jakie dns ma wpisane...
<Drathir> termi: no ja w sumie też się nie znam...
<termi> z tego co widzialem to ma 10.0.0.1
<Drathir> to wygląda tak jakby brama tego wcześniejszego była ustawiona...
<krisss117> czesc, jak dodac w warunku skryptu bash regexp ?
<TheNumb> ,g
<TheNumb> Jest gugle bot?
<termi> z tego co mi pokazuje w statusie routera to dns i brama sa takie same
<Drathir> dns-ami najlepiej się bawić w małych sieciach radiowych bo czasami mają mało wydajne swoje własne...
<krisss117> if [[ 20a110228 =~ ^[0-9]{3} ]] ; then to pokazuje mi zawsze [[: not found
<Drathir> Przekliniak: nie śpij
<Drathir> Przekliniak: ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<krisss117> ma ktoś jakiś pomysł ?
<termi> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Drathir> termi: zależy kto konfigurował, ten pierwszy ale jak u siebie dasz dobre dns to powinno Ci się poprawić troszkę...
<TheNumb> `g bash regexp
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: Bash Regular Expressions | Linux Journal: <http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/bash-regular-expressions>
<termi> no jak ustawilem na to 10.0.0.1 to juz mi nie zamulaja strony otwieraja si enormalnie
<Drathir> termi: na kompie ustaw sobie w połączeniu 8.8.8.8 i jako drugi ten 10.0.0.1
<termi> mam ustawione automatyczne nie moze tak byc?
<Drathir> zobacz czy Ci przyspieszy wczytywanie stron
<termi> ok
<Drathir> termi: pewnie, że może choć nie zaszkodzi sprawdzić czy nie będzie szybciej hrhr
<Drathir> termi: pamiętam, że tp też ma własne dns, ale nie wiem jak to śmiga, a z tego co pamiętam kiedyś problemy były...
<termi> Drathir: jest szybciej :)
<termi> na tyle ze da sie to odczucć
<termi> dlaczego ten pierwszy to 8.8.8.8?
<Drathir> zapewne w chwili obecnej już naprawione... Dodatkowo jeśli kilka kompow lub jeśli ktoś lubi się bawić jeden można squida postawić sobie i np filmy z yt buforowac...
<termi> Drathir: a na routerze tez moge tak wprowadzic te dns?
<termi> czy nie ma to znaczenia ?
<krisss117> if [[ 20a110228 =~ ^[0-9]{3} ]] ; then to pokazuje mi zawsze [[: not found
<krisss117> nie działa mi podany przykład
<Drathir> termi: dlatego wiem że od ustawień puszek wiele zależy a w małych radiowych czasem robią tak "żeby chodziło" a można lepiej a i ludzie byliby bardziej zadowoleni, ale chyba myślą po co jak nikt nic nie mówi, bo się w ogóle nie zna... (nie żebym ja się znał...)
<termi> Drathir: ale czy moge te dnsy primary 8.8.8.8 i secondary 10.0.0.1 wpisac w routerze moim? zcy wystarczy jak tylko na kompie tak mam?
<Drathir> termi: tak możesz wtedy automatycznie każde podłączone urządzenie powinno pobrać dns z routera bo dhcp chyba włączone jest.
<termi> tak dhcp jest wlaczone
<Drathir> może być tylko na kompie taka roznica że w innym kompie jak podłączysz też ręcznie wpisujesz...
<Drathir> termi: dlatego pierwszy 8.8.8.8 bo on korzysta w kolejności a to dns google gdyby padł to ten drugi to dns routera pierwszego.
<termi> ok wprowdzilem w router :)
<termi> Dzieki Drathir jest poprawa :) i to duza
<termi> :)
<krisss117> pytanie mam jeszcze z innej beczki
<krisss117> jak zamontuje sobie pod katalog urządzenie bluetooth, i zerwę połączenie to później jak mogę usunąć ten katalog
<krisss117> ?
<Drathir> termi: nie ma za co... no ja bez żadnych problemów z google korzystalem cały czas zanim nie postawiłem lokalnie wtedy google dałem na rezerwowy...
<krisss117> nie mogę odmontowac ani usunąć katalogu :/
<Drathir> krisss117: musisz spod roota zapewne...
<krisss117> próbowałem, mam komunikat, że nie mogę usunąć katalogu
<krisss117> bo jest coś zamontowane, a odmontowac nie mogę, bo jest komunikat, że urządzenie jest zajęte
<Drathir> krisss117: bluemon czy bluez któryś potrafi normalnie montować jak zerwie sam usuwa...
<krisss117> ok, poczytam
<Drathir> krisss117: może jakiś proces używa zapewne trzebaby zabić jen proces i dopiero usunąć, chyba że jakaś komenda force istnieje. Najszybciej restart powinien pomoc...
<krisss117> no własnie, chcę pominąć restart
<Drathir> krisss117: spróbuj poczytać mana komendy której użyłes do montowania i szukaj opcji force.
<krisss117> ok
<krisss117> obexfs -b 00:1a:5a:2a:0a:1a /mnt/telefon
<sysek> :o
<termi> Drathir: to mowisz ze mozna na nim polegac? http://www.saturion.pl/product/36570/Sprzet_komputerowy/Sieci_i_komunikacja/TP_Link_router_DSL_Wi_Fi_54Mb-s_TL_WR543G.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7xgp5zp> (at www.saturion.pl)
<Drathir> termi: pewnie, sam mam 2 tp-linki hrhr 501 drugi
<termi> ok to kupuje go bo to nie dla mnie tylko dla kolegi akurat:)
<Drathir> termi: na allegro polecam jeśli ma u3d pewny sprzęt ma i na tp-linka często 3lata gwarancji hrhr
<termi> a on to tylko cos tam sciaga czasem tak tosiedzi jakies wp allegra
<termi> na dwa kompy jego i zonki
<termi> nie wymagajacy byle by chodzil sie nie wieszal :)
<termi> i nie zrywal
<Drathir> stabilny i mocny nawet na dołączonej antenie... Spore możliwości konfiguracji zabezpieczenia vpn firewall listy dostępowe do określonych stron na jego cenę to moim zdaniem spore możliwości...
<Drathir> termi: antenę zawsze można wymienić na dowolną mocniejsza...
<termi> eee 45m mieszkanie ma
<Drathir> termi: nawet może ustawić prędkości... Tylko zależy z czego net jest bo to akurat dsl...
<termi> styknie mu to
<termi> on ma neta z kablowki inea ale jest modem i z modemu idzie
<termi> do routera
<Drathir> termi: to przez betonowe stropy przechodzi hrhr gdzie liveboxa nawet sygnału się nie złapie hrhr
<termi> :)
<Drathir> termi: jak kablówka i złącze eth to tp-link ten modem zastąpić może...
<termi> tak eth :)
<Drathir> termi: no to modemu będzie można się pozbyć...
<sysek> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=215&t=152855
<sysek> tum tum tuuuuuuuuuuuuum !
<termi> Drathir: my mowimy o tym TP-Link TL-WR543G
<termi> sysek: \o :)
<julek> heh podpis zippy...
<julek> forum ubuntu twierdzi, ze zippa jest mezczyzna
<SpitfirePL> julek: :o
<phalcore> zawieszam dzialalnosc na freenode
<Drathir> posiada ktoś samsunga z seri smart tv ?
<phob0s> 1st
<Drathir> refleks hrhr
<bj_> ?
<bj_> witam, po upgradzie do 10.11 muze 2krotnie wylaczac komputer, jak to zmienic
<Drathir> podwójnie tzn?
<bj_> tz. klikam "wyłącz" i przechodze do ekranu logowania, gdzie musze drugi raz kliknac "wylacz"
<Drathir> to wygląda tak jakby root był zalogowany moim zdaniem...
<Drathir> klucz do koszmaru nie taki zły film... Choć myślałem, że jeszcze lepszy będzie...
<bj_> nie, tylko cokolwiek robie - wylaczam to przenosi mnie do ekranu logowania
<Drathir> bj_: jakie masz konto? Zwykłego użytkownika?
<bj_> szukam 3ci dzien
<bj_> gdzies bylo info ze ubu nie lubi acpi w jakiejs ta wersji ale bez rozwiazania
<Drathir> ewentualnie tak się dzieje jak konto użytkownika zwykłego chce wyłączyć komputer a ktoś z większymi uprawieniami admina ma zamontowany dysk. Też wyrzuca do ekranu logowania.
<bj_> moze to kwestia kompa, na tashibie mam upgrade, na vaio frsh istall i na vaio jest te problem
<Drathir> bj_:  a spróbuj na roota się zalogowac i spod niego wyłączyć komputer czy też tak się zachowa...
<Drathir> nie wiem choć tak osobiście gdybyś przyciskiem wyłączał to możliwe takie coś by było, ale wyłączając przez system nie wydaje mi się za bardzo...
<Drathir> ale jak czysta instalacja to tym bardziej powinno być normalnie...
<Drathir> i co dziwniejsze 10.11 to starsze troszkę więc śmigać powinno...
<Drathir> a co do ubunciakowego gadulca dalej nie chodzi...
#ubuntu-pl 2011-11-10
<foreste> mhm
<foreste> naprawilem debiana ;p
<foreste> jakis zywszy jest bez kuli u nogi
<foreste> tzn ha l
<Drathir> foreste:  a co mu dolegalo?
<foreste> hal
<foreste> kula u nogi byla
<foreste> wolny byl
<foreste> i network manager buntowal przy modemie usb
<foreste> teraz udev udisk upower rzadza ;p
<foreste> debian jest prosty w naprawie ;p
<foreste> na fedorze to nawet stery nvidia ciezko zainstalowac :)|
<foreste> instalowal ktos win 8 ?
<foreste> nie suje partycji bocznych ?
<foreste> prebeta ?
<foreste> psuje*
<Drathir> hrhr to trochę ciekawe...
<Drathir> a to od nowości był zepsuty?
<Drathir> foreste: podobno miał mieć zabezpieczenia przed instalacja czegokolwiek innego...
<Drathir> ja spróbowałbym najpierw w maszynie wirtualnej...
<ksx4system> foreste: psuje bootloader, nie powinien ruszać partycji obok siebie
<ksx4system> jest coś co może skutecznie zastąpić GNOME2?
<ksx4system> Unity z racji braku możliwości wyłączenia menu na górnej belce i przeniesienia launchera z lewej na prawą strone mi nie odpowiada.
<Drathir> ksx4system: gnome2 ? Nic lepszego chyba nie wymyślili...
<foreste> lub kde4 ;p
<foreste> https://www.facebook.com/Aukcje.Ksiazek
<foreste> polubcie moj kometarz
<foreste> http://helion.pl/ksiazki/unix-i-linux-przewodnik-administratora-systemow-wydanie-iv-evi-nemeth-garth-snyder-trent-r-hein-ben-whaley,unlip4.htm
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5tnxn7w> (at helion.pl)
<foreste> dostane to za free
<foreste> jak bede mial najwiece like
<foreste> bartek wereszczynski
<dweller> ehh
<Jacko3> Witam. Czy można Pentium 4 Northwoond domyślnie 100mhz puścić na 200mhz FSB ?
<dweller> lol
<Drathir> Jacko3: z tego co pamiętam pentium do kręcenia nie bardzo...
<foreste> ja musze zmienic
<foreste> bo zloma amd mam ;/
<foreste> semprom 2800+ ;x
<Drathir> foreste: a tego to można kręcić...
<foreste> do 2,2 ghz ;p
<foreste> z 2.0
<foreste> a przy 2,3 ghz reboot ;d
<foreste> bye
<Drathir> kto mi powie czym się różni http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/details/?categoryid=245&model=TL-WA501G  od  http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/details/?categoryid=245&model=TL-WA5110G
<Oblawa> cześć
<sysek> nie no
<sysek> nie ogarniam ludzi ktorzy psiocza na unity
<m477> kuurwa
<sysek> hm?
<mati75> sysek: unity ujdzie
<mati75> ale g3 shell to porażka
<m477> nie wiem na chuj tak wczesnie wstawalem
<m477> moglem pospac jeszcze z pol h
<mati75> ja też
<sysek> mati75: dla mnie gnome3 to porazka, na poczatku mi sie podobalo, ale pozniej zaczelo irytować
<sysek> jakos dla mnie unity było bardziej intuicyjne
<sysek> ale poczekam do 12.04
<mati75> taką samą mam opinie
<shpaq> mornin'
<EsmD> yo
<EsmD> dziwne, dzwiek mi sie scina w world of warcraft i obraz... i gorzej chodzi to niz na 11.10(mam 10.04) :/
<sysek> O;
<sysek> bendom pandy w fofie
<Devil_Inside> siemka :)
<EsmD> no pentom, sysek
<EsmD> powinny juz od poczatku byc w sumie
<sysek> lol :D
<sysek> moim zdaniem to bedzie koniec wowa
<sysek> po wprowadzeniu pand
<EsmD> taaa, cataclysm to mial byc kataklizm wowa itp itd :P
<EsmD> pewnie bedzie jeszcze z 5 dodatkow zeby wytrzepac od ludzi kase :P
<Devil_Inside> kawusia <3
<vjarek> siema co tam :)
<Devil_Inside> ale tu gwar :D
<Devil_Inside> ide po drugą kawę... :P:)
 * KiFka dzien dobry
<lisu> dobry
<lisu> i dowidzenia
<lisu> z pracy do roboty
<lisu> nara
<grek> czesc
<grek> jak mam w lokalnej sieci 2 kompy
<grek> na ruterze przekierowanie portu np 80 na ip 1 kompa, to jest mozliwosc na nim przekierowac obsluge danej domeny na innego kompa ?
<grek> tzn jak dam w dns kompa 1, ze *.jakasdoIP or Hostnamemena = ip 192.168.1.11 (czyli lokalne ip kompa 2) to moze dzialax ?
<Devil_Inside> bawił się ktoś z Was fedora 16? ale to ma szyvbk
<Devil_Inside> szybkość*
<TheNumb> Devil_Inside: fetora
<Devil_Inside> zwał jak zwał :D swoje robi :)
<TheNumb> Daje dupy...
<Devil_Inside> nie jestem zainteresowany ale dziękuję za informację :
<TheNumb> Devil_Inside: ale żarcik ;]
<Devil_Inside> :P
<Devil_Inside> też tego nie lubie ale zobaczyć chciałem :)
<Devil_Inside> i powiem tylko że... szybko działa :D mówie o wersji z XFCE bo tylko taka mnie interesuje
<TheNumb> Devil_Inside: przetestuj Archa z xfce, pozdro
<TheNumb> :D
<Devil_Inside> kiedyś bawiłem się z archem i ale wolałem debiana po zmianie sprzętu okazało się że ani karta sieciowa ani dźwiękowa nie działają w nim i zostałem na ubu bynajmniej mi wszystko śmiga i jest cacy :P
<Devil_Inside> no i skype działa wyśmienici
<Drathir> grek: powoli jeszcze raz z tymi ip poproszę...
<TheNumb> Devil_Inside: w debianie to normalne, nie ma firmware do niektórych kart, bo jest non-free
<Drathir> dzień dobry wszystkim...
<Devil_Inside> cierpiałem z tego powodu :( ale już się z tym pogodziłem
<Drathir> TheNumb++
<Devil_Inside> przeżyłem rozwód z żoną przeżyję i z debianem :D
<TheNumb> Devil_Inside: wrzuca się firmware na usb i wszystko bangla ;]
<Drathir> Devil_Inside: to zapewne karta uszkodzona że nie działały hrhr
<grek> mam 1 ip ustawione na kompa nr1. (serwer www) , mam w lokalnej sieci kompa2 na ktorym tez jest serwer www i chcial bym zeby jedna domena przechodzila na komp2. pogodno da sie zrobic jedynie przez proxy na kompie1
<Drathir> grek: wystarczy że zrobisz przekierowanie np port 8080 idzie na port 80 kompa 2 i będziesz normalnie w adresie wpisywał ip:8080/ przejdzie ci na serwer www 2 kompa
<Devil_Inside> karty sprawne nie działa ani wbudowana gigabyte, ani dodatkowa dynamode oparta na realteku ani dongle neostrady :D
<grek> a nie da sie zeby bez portu bylo
<Drathir> natomiast jeśli byś chciał żeby był pod nazwa ip/cośtam/ to powinien chyba sobie z tym poradzić apache kompa 1.
<Drathir> Devil_Inside: może masz w takim razie jakąś wersję net install? Bo to dziwne jak nie działa na debianie to nigdzie nie powinno działać hrhr
<Drathir> tym bardziej te integry wszystkie chyba na intelhd audio powinny pójść...
<Devil_Inside> kij z dźwiękiem ja najpierw neta potrzebuje :/
<Devil_Inside> ale teraz to już mało ważne :D jest xubu i na razie nie mam zamiaru nic ruszać... niech  śmiga
<Drathir> neta? ATM jest taka paczka jak dobrze pamiętam...
<grek> ok dzieki
<Drathir> w niej są stery do modemów usb...
<Devil_Inside> hmmm musze luknąć
<Drathir> grek: działa apache?
<grek> no zrobie jeednak na porcie - chodzi ci przez apache modul proxy tak ?
<grek> widze dokunentacje ale nie zabardzo wiem jak to ustawic :) wiec pozostane przy porcie
<Drathir> nie w apache-u są przekierowania np. ip/nazwa użytkownika przenosi Cię do public_html katalogu danego użytkownika i tam zamiast katalogu możliwe, że możesz podać adres ip.
<grek> dako vhost root dir dac ip ?
<grek> bo z tego co znalezlem od rego jest mod_proxy apacha
<grek> w nim jest wlasnie cos jak /domena -> inne ip czy url
<Drathir> grek: no jak dla mnie konfigurowanie apache-a to przeważnie zabawa metoda prób i błędów aż do zamierzonego celu... Kilka dni dobrych męczyłem dlaczego nie chciało mi działać przekierowanie do katalogów domowych użytkowników całego neta przeszukałem i chyba wszystkie możliwe pomysły jakie tylko były dostępne... Ale w końcu się udało hrhr
<TheNumb> Drathir: a może nginx? ;)
<grek> :)
<Drathir> grek: tak spróbuj dać ip.
<Drathir> TheNumb: tak już od kilku osób słyszałem, że ciekawe rozwiązanie, ale jeszcze nie używałem...
<Drathir> swoją droga rozwiązanie było banalne i od początku wszystko dobrze zrobiłem...
<Drathir> grek: może być i proxy też można spróbować...
<EsmD> jest jakis sposob na zaisntalowanie "gnome classic" w tym ubuntu 11.10? mialem nieszczescie ten syf zainstalowac...
<Drathir> grek: a z tym modem rewrite chyba nawet jest chyba możliwość zmiany adresu żeby nie miał portu w nazwie, ale pewien nie jestem...
<Drathir> EsmD: przesiądz się na 11.04
<TheNumb> EsmD: jak classic
<TheNumb> EsmD: w sensie, że gnome 2.32?
<Devil_Inside> EsmD ja przez ten syf uciekłem na XFCE i pokochałem je :)
<TheNumb> EsmD: nie ma opcji :D
<EsmD> ech i znowu reinstalka systemu.
<Drathir> gnome 2 i 3 nie są kompatybilne ze sobą i niestety albo jedno albo drugie...
<TheNumb> EsmD: tylko wiesz, prędzej czy później wspracie dla 11.04 się skończy
<TheNumb> EsmD: i  będziesz musiał wybrać coś innego niż gnome 2.32
<Devil_Inside> bawie sie fedora w vboxie dałem "yum install qmmp" a tu mi 250 mb do pobrania proponuje :o :D
<Drathir> TheNumb: to wtedy niestety zapewne zacznie się ucieczka masowa...
<Devil_Inside> lepiej to wyłączę :D
<EsmD> no ale bez jaj, jak tam mozna postapic z uzytkownikami
<EsmD> kde chyba chca z tegozrobic
<Drathir> Devil_Inside: co to takiego?
<TheNumb> EsmD: nie postąpić z użytkownikami, tylko developerzy gnome już nie udostępniają łatek dla 2.32
<TheNumb> EsmD: tak, to canonical by musiał poprawiać co chwilę kod gnoma ;]
<EsmD> ale te Unity?
<EsmD> po co komu?
<TheNumb> EsmD: no to używaj gnome3.
<EsmD> zeby chociaz sie dalo te paski przywrocic
<TheNumb> EsmD: nikt nie zabrania używania w ubuntu gnome3.
<Drathir> TheNumb: moim zdaniem to pogrążenie się świetnego do tej pory gnoma...
<TheNumb> Drathir: no
<TheNumb> Drathir: jak zobaczyłem, że niedługo gnome 2 umrze śmiercią naturalną, to przesiadłem się na KDE.
<TheNumb> A z KDE na Maca ;D
<EsmD> zaraz, TheNumb ty twierdzisz ze mozna uzywac gnome 3. To co ja widze, ten smieszny pasek po lewej stronie to Unity. Gdzie zatem moge sobie wlaczyc gnome3?
<Devil_Inside> to unity menu na monitorze z rozdzielczoscia 1920x1080 zajmuje cały ekran... wg mnie dali ciała... nie każdy ma netbooka
<TheNumb> EsmD: są instrukcje matołku
<TheNumb> `g ubuntu 11.10 gnome 3
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell Guide: <http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/gnome-shell-ubuntu-11-10-guide/>
<TheNumb> Tada!
<EsmD> dzieki
<Drathir> gdzie ta szybkość intuicyjność i co najważniejsze wielozadaniowosc wszystko w zasięgu wzroku każda drobnostka plus pulpity przejrzyście ładnie czysto...
<TheNumb> Drathir: http://cl.ly/0O110I0o1g0Q1E3o2P03 tu? :D
<EsmD> wszystko w zasiegu wzroku? latwiej mi bylo kliknac na rozsuwane menu i program niz Panel glowny -> Programy jakies i jeszcze klikac zeby sie wszystkie rozwinely...
<Drathir> TheNumb: tak jedynie przesiadka ratuje... A ubu jeśli nie chce umrzeć śmiercią naturalną jak gnom musi zacząć rozwijać wersję z innym środowiskiem niż unity niestety...
<EsmD> o
<EsmD> juz wczesniej zaisntalowalem gnome-shell nie wiedzac dokaldnie co to jest...
<EsmD> czuje sie teraz jak jasnowidz
<EsmD> brb
<Devil_Inside> Drathir "QMMP" to taki jakby winamp... jak XMMS
<Drathir> Devil_Inside: niech zgadne tylko w qt ?
<TheNumb> Jak plejer na qt, to tylko clementine ;D
<Drathir> Devil_Inside: jeśli tak to już wiesz dlaczego tyle waży zapewne qt4 pobiera.
<grek> Warning: DocumentRoot [/etc/apache2/192.168.1.17] does not exist , ... waiting Warning: DocumentRoot [/etc/apache2/http:/192.168.1.17] does not exist
<grek> nie dziala ip jako lokalizacja
<grek> musi byc wiec chyba przez to proxy
<Devil_Inside> ale całe? w xubu pobrało mi może 12mb
<Drathir> grek: na to wygląda... Jak będę miał dostęp to przypomnę sobie co tam za opcje ten apache ma na takie sytuacje...
<grek> no to moze przez ten http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_proxy.html
<grek> wie moze ktos jak bedzie wygladal virVirtualHosttualhost uzywajacy tego proxy ?
<Drathir> chociaż jak masz router podłączając się do niego wystarczy że w adres wpiszesz ip kompa, nie zadziała z zewnątrz ani jak masz przekierowany post 80.
<Devil_Inside> zawijam do pracy :) miłego dnia panowie
<Drathir> Devil_Inside: wzajemnie...
<grek> no wlasie mam ustawiony na ruterze ip kompa1 i tak musi zostac on obsluguje wiecej stron
<grek> a komp2 ma obslugiwac jedna
<Drathir> xubu może mieć coś na qt może okna tworzy albo jakieś aplikacje ma i dlatego miało zainstalowane i pobrało tylko program sam.
<Drathir> grek: najprostsze to na routerze inny port ustawić żeby na 80 drugiego kierował...
<grek> wiem ale tu tez mam ograniczenie wolal bym bez portu
<Drathir> grek: a dlaczego ograniczenie?
<grek> bo potrzebuje zeby to szlo pod domena ktora mam ustawiona obawiam sie ze parsowanie adresu mi sie bedzie zmieniac bo nie przewidzalem w nim portu
<grek> ale ok nie jest to jakis bardzo wazne
<Drathir> jeśli bez to trzeba zaprząc apache 1 kompa do współpracy żeby na określonym adresie kierował do kompa 2.
<Drathir> grek: jeśli domena kieruje na ip routera to porty nie powinny być problemem...
<grek> no na routrze nie w samej aplikacji ciezko wytlumaczyc
<Drathir> aha czyli jakiś program ma to obsługiwać oj to tutaj mogą być problemy, zależy od programu...
<grek> http://wklej.to/G93Lw
<grek> no to moj program dlatefo wiem ze moga byc problemy :)
<grek> dalem tak http://wklej.to/G93Lw ale nie dziala
<Drathir> dlaczego gwiazdka przed adresem?
<Drathir> przy remote proxy
<Drathir> grek: i jak bez gwiazdki?
<serkamil> cześć
<grek> * gdzies w dokumentacju byla powinna dzialac jako wildarc
<grek> wildcars
<Drathir> grek: no przeważnie jak jest adres ip działa jako nasłuchuj na wszystkich ip.
<Drathir> grek: jako wildcard przeważnie chyba *.nazwadomeny.pl
<serkamil> Czy ktoś wie gdzie się ustawia informacje jakie wyświetla aptitude odnośnie danego pakietu? Chodzi mi o informacje na temat architektury dla jakiej jest pakietu stworzony.
<Drathir> serkamil: to zależy z jakiej architektury korzystasz... Wszystkie info jakie dostarcza powinno być w szczegółach...
<Drathir> grek: z/w
<serkamil> mam amd64 z multiarchem ...
<serkamil> apt-cache wyświetla wszystkie info poprawnie, tak samo dpkg
<serkamil> ale w aptitude nie ma pozycji architecture co było by wygodne przy bugu #831768
<serkamil> bo aptitude chce mi usunąć pokaźną liczbę pakietów i nie wiem jakiej architektury są to pakiety ... :/
<GriGi> ktoś się orientuje jak mogę sobie listę znajomych na fb ustawić tak żeby ciągle była po prawej otwarta?
<GriGi> teraz muszę rozwijać czat za każdym razem
<Drathir> dc
<PoKrAk> jeloł
<Drathir> PoKrAk: witaj...
<PoKrAk> co ciekawego psujecie ?
<Drathir> na ruszcie apache...
<PoKrAk> hmmm zaintrygowałeś mnie kontynułuj
<Drathir> wymyślenie jak zrobić żeby komp a z apache-m na pokładzie potrafił pod adresem ip/cośtam przekierować na kompa b w tej samej sieci podpiete oba pod router. Przekierowanie portów odpada niestety.
<Drathir> to się nazywa zrobić "dobre wrażenie", że z przerażenia komp zemdlal... Hrhr
<PoKrAk> re
<Drathir> to się nazywa zrobić "dobre wrażenie", że z przerażenia komp zemdlal... Hrhr
<PoKrAk> nie ma to jak poprawki w sidzie z gnome 3
<PoKrAk> coś poszło zle
<PoKrAk> i trza sie wylogować :D
<Drathir> PoKrAk: o właśnie debian debian ?
<PoKrAk> debian debian
<PoKrAk> a co
<PoKrAk> przestałem bawić się wynalazkami
<Drathir> PoKrAk: używasz może wersji 1dvd ? Czy 8 dvd?
<PoKrAk> Drathir: tylko i wyłącznie netinstall
<PoKrAk> Drathir: a pozatym kto w obecnych czasach przy zdrowych zmysłach bawił by sie w instalacje debiana z dvd
<Drathir> PoKrAk: a co to na w standardzie? Jakieś środowisko graficzne jest czy zero?
<PoKrAk> drathit co zaznaczysz do instalacji to masz
<PoKrAk> ja np zawsze instaluje tylko system bazowy
<PoKrAk> a reszte z łapki sobie zapodaje
<Drathir> PoKrAk: czyli nie ma tak jak kiedyś, że instalowało z środowiskiem graficznym? A szkoda...
<PoKrAk> update manager jest do dupy
<PoKrAk> Drathir: mozesz zainstalować z srodowiskiem graficznym
<PoKrAk> ale ja zawsze instaluje tylko baze
<Drathir> PoKrAk: szukam alternatywy, bo dalej niestety z unity przyszłości nie widzę...
<Drathir> PoKrAk: tylko że wszystkie paczki ciągnie z neta na dvd nic nie ma?
<PoKrAk> heheheh po update managerze zapusciłem aptitude update choc update mgr mowił ze system aktualny a jednak kłamał i zasysam reszte poprawek
<PoKrAk> Drathir: bierz debiana i sie baw
<PoKrAk> jesli chcesz tylko swoje pakiety to baza plus z łapki
<PoKrAk> kjak chcesz srodowisko graficzne to zaznaczasz srodowisko graficzne i ci zasysa i instaluje
<Drathir> PoKrAk: mój ostatni kontakt z debianem był na 1 dvd i miał graficzny interface...
<Drathir> [C
<PoKrAk> cały czas ma
<PoKrAk> na wirtualkach korzystam z gnome
<PoKrAk> bo nie miałem czasu na drugiej wirtualce dopiescic e17
<PoKrAk> ale w domu to e17 tylko
<PoKrAk> o iceweasel 8 sie zainstalował :D
<Drathir> no z debianem dawno miałem doczynie nia nie mam co narzekać, ale instalując u kogoś np bez neta chyba niestety będę musiał się zaopatrzyć w ta 6.03 z 8 dvd
<PoKrAk> jaki sens bez neta??
<Drathir> [Ca to jeśli ma to nie jest tak źle... Niedawno arch na tapecie był też przyjazna dystrybucja, teraz freebsd ale tutaj trochę trzeba będzie poczytać... No i zapewne wyjdzie powrót do początków z debianem
<PoKrAk> to kalkulator mu wystarczy
<PoKrAk> jak po krotkiej przygodzie z ubuntu olałem go bo zabardzo pamieciozerny
<PoKrAk> i debian powrocił do łask po przerwie
<PoKrAk> zarówno na stacje robocze jak i na serwery
<Drathir> PoKrAk: żeby z win zgrozy osoba nie korzystała? Czasem tylko chwilowo brak neta np wymiana liveboxa...
<PoKrAk> tylko net  install z dostepem do netu za duzo pozniej upgrejtów
<PoKrAk> jak ze starocia sie instaluje
<Drathir> PoKrAk: ubu w wersji 10.04 wydaje mi się najlepszy...
<Drathir> PoKrAk: ja w ubu z przerwami w aktualizacjach to potrafiłem po 400mb + ciągnąć
<Drathir> PoKrAk: ja jestem ciekaw reakcji adminów serwerów pod ubu przy 12.04
<Drathir> ciekawe jaką to stabilność będzie miało...
<PoKrAk> Drathir: miałem jeden serwer na ubu
<PoKrAk> który sie sypnoł
<PoKrAk> ubu dysk zajechało
<PoKrAk> pozaym ubu jest strasznie pamieciozerny
<PoKrAk> ubu na lapku tez mi prawie dysk zajechało
<Drathir> no mój na lapku narazie stoi... Tylko mam dziwne wrażenie że coraz więcej ramu zużywa z każda aktualizacja...
<PoKrAk> to nie wrazenie lecz fakt
<Drathir> i te 2gb niedługo się skończą...
<PoKrAk> zainstaluj sobie nawet sid`a to sie zdziwisz ile ramu wolnego jeszcze masz
<Drathir> a pod 10.04 też miałem praktycznie taka sama konfiguracje te same serwery postawione i sporo mniej tej pamięci zużywało...
<PoKrAk> czy jeszcze mozna clouda postawic na ubu server ?
<Drathir> PoKrAk: ja mam takie schizo że chce wiedzieć cały czas co się dzieje w systemie dlatego na pasku cały czas na widoku ram proc obciążenie monitoruje...
<Drathir> PoKrAk: na oficjalnej stronie głównej ostatnio co byłem niby wzmianki o chmurach dalej były...
<PoKrAk> Drathir: przeciez to nie problem conkiego zapuszczasz lub mrtg wia www
<PoKrAk> ale clouda na wirtualce nie zab ardzo bym chciał stawiac a maszyn fizycznych nie mam :/
<sysek> zna ktoś c++ ?
<PoKrAk> ja na hello word skonczyłem
<Metallhead> jak zainstalować scrobbler last.fm do mocp?
<Drathir> PoKrAk: webminem też się bawiłem conky fajny ale brakuje mi umieszczenia go tylko i wyłącznie na danym pulpicie...
<Drathir> Metallhead: sprawdź synaptic wpisz nazwę programu i zobacz czy nie na pluginu...
<Drathir> PoKrAk: no ja na wirtualkach narazie arch i freebsd tylko...
<Drathir> PoKrAk: i tak fajnie chodzą przynajmniej arch że go nawet nie czuć a ustawione max 512 ramu ma wykorzystuje niecałe 45
<Drathir> co do freebsd mały problem z jego loaderem bo odliczanie się zawiesza trzeba szybko kilkac... Hrhr
<Drathir> ale jak już wczyta system jest ok.
<Drathir> PoKrAk: możesz sprawdzić taki pakiet jak gogoc czy posiada Twoje wydanie?
<PoKrAk> Drathir: http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=gogoc&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cq7zmgr> (at packages.debian.org)
<Metallhead>  jak zainstalować scrobbler do mocp? bo nic ie wygooglałem :/
<lukaszg> sysek, a co dokładnie chcesz wiedzieć?
<tajwanuser> hi
<GriGi> hi
<m477> ello
<Ashiren> hihi
<m477> kupilem frugo i tiggera za 2,79,- :O
<TheNumb> m477: profit!
<m477> no ba
<julek> m477: zapojka?
<m477> julek: dzisiaj na trzeźwo :-)
<m477> u mad?
<Filar> bro?
<sysek> lukaszg: juz nic :)
<sysek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QG9hmhsvKIQ
<sysek> <3
<julek> :/
<m477> ;/
<dawid> elo
<dawid> jest tutaj ktoś
<Filar> no niby tak
<Filar> ale nie jestem do końca pewien
<dawid> mam pytanie
<dawid> jakie programy na ubuntu są w stanie wykorzystać 4 rdzenie procka
<dawid> i czy wgl jest sens zmiany na 4 rdzeniowego
<lukaszg> np. 7z, gcc
<dawid> dodam że interesuje mnie projektowanie www i filmy i grafiga
<dawid> w żadnym wypadku granie
<althorion> dawid: dużo zależy od Twoich zwyczajów.
<dawid> co masz na my śli
<althorion> Jeżeli często korzystasz z kilku programów na raz, to dodatkowe rdzenie się przydadzą.
<althorion> Przy kodowaniu filmów też.
<dawid> aha
<dawid> czyli w miare opłacalne
<althorion> Bo nawet sam fakt, że jakiś program nie jest wielowątkowy nie oznacza, że nie będziesz miał przyrostu wydajności przy nim.
<althorion> Jak pozostałe procesy pójdą na inne rdzenie, a ten dostanie swój "na wyłączność".
<dawid> a przy virtualnej maszynie postawionej na linuxxie też będzie cuć różnicę
<dawid> ?
<althorion> Przy tworzeniu wirtualnej maszyny możesz zdecydować, ile rdzeni jej oddasz.
<dawid> aha czyli się przyda
<althorion> I zasady takie jak wyżej.
<althorion> Ogólnie tak, choć nie wszystkim i nie do wszystkiego.
<dawid> bo czasami potrzebuję xp bo flasha nie ma na linuxa
<althorion> To intrygujące.
<althorion> Mój system mówi inaczej. Adobe nawet mówi inaczej :P...
<althorion> Nawet 64bitowy jest.
<dawid> ale wraz z nadejściem html5 flash nie będzie potrzebny
<dawid> już nie jest
<dawid> sorry
<althorion> Ano, nie jest. Na Windowsie nie mam.
<dawid> jak to mółi co innego?
<GriGi> Flash jest, Adobe wycofuję flasha do przeglądarek na Androida
<althorion> dawid: http://get.adobe.com/pl/flashplayer/
<GriGi> tak więc HTML5 raczej będzie przyszłością
<dawid> chodzi mi o programy do tworzenia flash
<tajwanuser> ooo... ;)
<althorion> Ach.
<tajwanuser> GriGi: bardzo mila informacja;)
<dawid> a nie o playerA
<althorion> To Cię źle zrozumiałem.
<dawid> i zgodzisz się że  nie ma flash makera do linuxa
<lukaszg> dawid, flash to najwieksze zlo! zamien to na html5 and canvas a nie flash!
<althorion> Nie zgodzę się, bo nie wiem :P.
<althorion> Pewnie masz rację, mnie to nigdy nie interesowało.
<althorion> Wiem, że jest jakieś OpenLaszlo, ale na tym moja wiedza się kończy.
<GriGi> tajwanuser, http://komorkomania.pl/2011/11/09/adobe-zabija-flasha-dla-urzadzen-mobilnych-jobs-dopial-swego-a-to-dopiero-poczatek
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cj29arh> (at komorkomania.pl)
<dawid> właśnie tak myęlę że html bardziej przyszłościowy, kto by wydawał 10 tys na pakiet adobe...
<lukaszg> flash and silverlight musi odejsc, kropka.
<lukaszg> i na cale szczescie, juz powoli odchodzi
<GriGi> silverlight tym bardziej
<althorion> BTW, dostałem ulotkę z pizzerii obok. Ciekawe zniżki mają:
<dawid> Micro$oft nie bedzie mi do niczego potrzebny... HURRA
<althorion> "W lokalu wszystkie pizze 20%. Studenci za okazaniem legitymacji -10%" ;)
<GriGi> althorion, studenci zawsze mają pod górkę
<althorion> :)
<althorion> Zawsze można nie pokazywać legitymacji ;).
<GriGi> jakby co ja nie studiuję ale to każdy wie :P
<dawid> i mówię to ja... zapalony windowsiarz do czerwca, a od tamtego momentu linuksiarz
<GriGi> no lepiej nie pokazywać
<althorion> Pewnie im chodziło o to, że jeszcze -10% od tego, ale pięknie sformuowali to zdanie.
<GriGi> no, prawdopodobnie :).
<dawid> po co ciężkie pieniądze wydawać na programy, kiedy sprz ęt ju ż kosztuje swoje
<qermit> dawid: bo darmowe programy do niczego sie nie nadają
<qermit> poza przeglądaniem fejzbuga
<TheNumb> qermit: +1
<althorion> qermit: prace naukowe piszmy w Wordzie, olejmy LaTeXa ;)?
<TheNumb> althorion: dobry pomysł! Trzeba to tylko rozpowszechnić.
<dawid> ale nawet darmowy flash nie będzie mi potrzebny, zastąpię go html5, bluefish jest darmowy i bardzo dobry a zamiast photoshopa miożna użyć GIMPA z wtyczkami jest świetny
<althorion> TheNumb: ja mam same dobre pomysły :P.
<dawid> mi przynajmniej starcza
<TheNumb> althorion: To jeszcze tylko pomysł jak dużo zarobić a się nie narobić i będzie komplet.
<dawid> althorion jest przecież dobry Open OFffice
<althorion> Ha! I to mam już opanowane ;). Sposób jest przy tym nowoczesny i zorientowany obiektowo.
<dawid> na linuxa
<althorion> Trzeba odziedziczyć ;).
<althorion> dawid: jest LaTeX. I to wystarcza. Trudno o coś przyjemniejszego.
<dawid> ;,aha
<qermit> althorion: znasz jakiś porządny bezpłatny edytor do latexa?
<qermit> althorion: ja nie znam
<althorion> Korzystam z VIMa. Jak nie, to Geany jest proste i działa ładnie.
<althorion> Na Windowsa LEd.
<sysek> (:
<althorion> Na QT też coś było fajnego, zaraz sobie przypomnę...
<TheNumb> althorion: Texmaker
<althorion> TEXMaker. Znalazłem.
<althorion> Tak.
<qermit> althorion: są 2 na qt
<qermit> texmaker i taki drugi
<qermit> oba badziewne
<althorion> Kile jeszcze. Przy czym Kile'a nigdy nie lubiłem.
<althorion> A TEXMaker nawet przyjemny. Przy czym wolę VIMa.
<qermit> w notatniku to ja mogę też sobie popisać
<sysek> vim srim
<Drathir> dc
<Drathir> PoKrAk: czyli jak jest ten pakiecik to już dobrze...
<Drathir> m477: no i ładnie że na trzeźwo... A dlaczego tak tanio?
<Drathir> Avidemux też potrafi więcej rdzeni wykorzystać. Mencoder i mplayer zapewne też...
<Drathir> rdzeni nigdy za wiele jeśli obsługują stopniowanie częstotliwości...
<Drathir> na wirtualki można sobie dwie odpalić i na obie dwa różne rdzenie nawet nie nie poczuje...
<Drathir> do gimpa tylko czekać jak wtyczka cl wyjdzie...
<m477> Drathir: dunno jakaś promocja
<Drathir> m477: to niezła promocja...
<m477> dziękuję
<Drathir> kurczaki a transport dalej nie naprawiony...
<Drathir> tak z ciekawości ktoś może się orientuje czy czasem ktoś z ekipy technicznej ubuntu.pl tutaj zagląda?
<Drathir> czy raczej na forum "męczyć"?
<m477> Zippo
<Drathir> hrhr
<Drathir> bo tak nie bardzo uśmiecha mi się zmieniać transport jak do wczoraj? normalnie chodził...
<m477> jaki transport
<Ashiren> jabber?
<Drathir> m477: gadulca na jabberze
<Drathir> Ashiren: tak tylko, że transport gadulca...
<Drathir> błędami xml rzuca... I wyrzuca z dostępnego...
<lisu> re
<lisu> "A może byśmy się tak napili?"
<Drathir> lisu: po "kubusiu"?
<Drathir> lisu: ewentualnie dobra herbatka...
<lisu> "... owszem owszem w kazdej chwili".
<m477> :O
<Kiziek> Witam, zrobiłem to co kazali w tym poradniku http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/asus-k52jc-skrot-klawiszowy-wlaczajacywylaczajacy-touchpad/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c5cc6op> (at www.ubuntu-pomoc.org)
<Kiziek> i teraz toutchpad nie dziala
<Kiziek> może ktoś pomóc?
<lisu> http://patrz.pl/mp3/moze-bys-my-sie-cos-napili
 * m477 polewa
<lisu> Kiziek: a może 2 raz nadusisz... powinien zacząć działać
<Drathir> Kiziek: fn plus f9 bodajże powinien działać
<Drathir> bez ustawiania czegokolwiek
<Kiziek> no wciskam i nie działa
<Kiziek> cofałem te ustawienie i tez nie działa
<Kiziek> potem znowu zrobiłem zgodnie z poradnikiem i tez nie działa
<Kiziek> Mój asus to k501n
<Kiziek> ale touchpad raczej ten sam co w innych asusach
<Drathir> Kiziek: zależy co kazali zrobić... Jak inne ustawienia klawiszy specjalnych wczytalo to może więcej Ci nie działać...
<lisu> "czarownik czarownik popsuć się pokrętło od radia" x] hehe
<Drathir> hrhr
<Kiziek> a mozna to jakoś odwrócić?
<Kiziek> cofnąć ustawienia
<Drathir> to już w k50ab choć nie ma narysowanego a działa...
<lisu> Kiziek: zrób odwrotnie niż tam napisali i zrestartuj
<Kiziek> odwrotnie tzn?
<Drathir> sudo grep Touchpad coś pokazuje?
<lisu> Kiziek: od tyłu x] hehehe
<Kiziek> nie
<Kiziek> ustawiłem tak jak było wczesniej i nic :[
<Kiziek> zresetuje komputer
<Drathir> skopiuj plik na pulpit usun zmiany i tak jak wyżej restart chyba że oznaczenie # przed pomoże
<Kiziek> przed XINPUTNUM?
<Drathir> możnaby wczytać ponownie moduł touchpada ale komendy nie znam...
<Drathir> tak tak jak przed edycja zostawić... Na przyszłość zawsze najpierw kopia pliku oryginalnego później edytowanie...
<Kiziek> a mógłbyś poszukać? ja nie znajde, nie znam się jeszcze na tym systemie
<Drathir> ratuje życie wiele razy...
<Kiziek> a może być to wina tego ze aktualizuje mi się system?
<Drathir> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/asus-touchpad-module-cannot-disable-730648/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bsey2cs> (at www.linuxquestions.org)
<Drathir> http://wiki.debian.org/SynapticsTouchpad
<Drathir> tutaj coś może będzie...
<Drathir> ale lepiej cofnąć zmiany i restart...
<Kiziek> ale jak mam cofnac zmiany
<Drathir> w tym pliku co edytowałes
<Drathir> usuwasz to co dodałes...
<Drathir> zapisujesz i restart
<Kiziek> ale mam puste zostawić czy wkleić to co było na początku
<Kiziek> to mi błędy wyskakuja
<Kiziek> teraz jak wpisuje komende zeby edytowac ustawienia
<Drathir> raczej wkleic to co było wcześniej...
<Drathir> albo zobacz ls /etc/acpi/ czy nie ma czasem folderu z domyślnymi ustawieniami...
<jacekowski> co psujecie
<Drathir> jacekowski: klawisze w asusie...
<Kiziek> to to?
<Kiziek> asus-touchpad.sh
<Drathir> Kiziek: tylko jeden plik jest?
<Kiziek> tak
<Kiziek> nie
<Drathir> nie wiem?
<Kiziek> asus-brn-down.sh  mailbtn.sh       sleep.sh asus-brn-up.sh    mediabtn.sh      stopbtn.sh asus-touchpad.sh  mutebtn.sh       thinkpad-stretchortouchpad.sh asus-wireless.sh  nextbtn.sh       tosh-wireless.sh batterybtn.sh     playbtn.sh       undock.sh ejectbtn.sh       powerbtn.sh      videobtn.sh events            power.sh         voldownbtn.sh hibernate.sh      prevbtn.sh       volupbtn.sh ibm-wireless.sh   rotatescreen.sh  webbtn.sh
<Drathir> Kiziek: czyli asus-touchpad.sh wyszukaj w systemie plików powinny gdzieś być domyślne ustawienia...
<Drathir> swoją droga dziwne, że ma jeszcze jeden plik jakiegoś touchpada...
<Kiziek> ten plik asus-touchpad.sh to ten co go przedtem edytowałem
<Kiziek> trudno, poczekam az sie zaktalizuje system i zresetuje
<Drathir> Kiziek: tak możliwe, że jest gdzieś taki drugi
<Drathir> z domyślnymi ustawieniami
<Kiziek> tylko 1 mi wyszukuje
<Kiziek> i jak go chce otworzyc to odrazu znika
<Drathir> ewentualnie jak nie pomoże restart to możesz reinstalacji acpi spróbować...
<jacekowski> jo mom asusa
<jacekowski> i dziolo wszystko
<Kiziek> a jak to się robi?
<Kiziek> o to piknie
<Kiziek> ale u mnie nie
<Drathir> jacekowski: mi nawet nadto działa hrhr f9 nie jest narysowany na klawiaturze, a blokuje touchpada
<Drathir> jacekowski: może udostępnisz swój niech porówna...
<Kiziek> jacekowski a co masz wpisane w opcjach touchpada?
<Drathir> asus ma chyba przeważnie podobne... No może wyłączając eepc te mogą mieć inne
<jacekowski> no ja na windowsie mam
<Drathir> jacekowski: a tam śmieci tyle swoich asus ma...
<Kiziek> wez skopiuj, moze cos sie tam znajdzie :]
<Drathir> http://robbyx.net/blog/?p=190
<Drathir> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3111698.0
<Drathir> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1717321
<Drathir> tyle wystarczy...
<Drathir> w każdym coś ciekawego jest...
<Kiziek> zobacze jak aktualizacja się skończy - wielkie dzięki za fatygę
<foreste> czesc
<Drathir> nie ma za co najpierw sprawdzić czy działa, a później testować różne pomysły naprawy...
<Drathir> foreste: witaj...
<Devil_Inside> witam :]
<Drathir> Devil_Inside: witaj...
<Drathir> dla upewnienia im nice jest większe tym priorytet mniejszy?
 * Devil_Inside wrócił z pracy w towarzystwie 2 Desperadosów i 2 Warek 550 ml... i jest bardzo szczęśliwym człowiekiem
<Drathir> Devil_Inside: ...
<Devil_Inside> taaaaak?
<Drathir> Devil_Inside: a nie lepsze gorące kakao?
<Devil_Inside> no jakoś nie pomyślałem, może jutro :D
<Drathir> tym bardziej na takim zimnie...
<Devil_Inside> jakoś mi to nie przeszkadza :P
<BlessJah> Drathir: tak, ujemne nice maja procesy niegrzeczne i bardzo samolubne
<sysek> ja to bym sie wodki napil z kims
<Drathir> BlessJah: dziękuję za potwierdzenie czyli dobrze kojarzyłem dawne wskazówki guru...
<BlessJah> dawnego guru
<BlessJah> ja jestem nowym guru
<BlessJah> :]
<Drathir> sysek: mleko z tubki takie słodkie lepsze by było... Hrhr
<BlessJah> skondensowane mleko slodzone
<sysek> Drathir: wole wodke ;)
<Drathir> BlessJah: a kto powiedział że nowy? Hrhr po prostu lepiej brzmi dawnego guru chyba niż mojego guru...
<sysek> dobra, jade po moja milosc
<Drathir> swoją droga to wszyscy dla mnie tutaj z moja wiedzą mogliby być guru...
<BlessJah> Drathir: ja jestem twoim nowym guru
<Drathir> sysek: sysek e tam wódka...
<BlessJah> Drathir: mleko lepsze?
<Drathir> BlessJah: te skondensowane pewnie... Ciekawe czy to jeszcze teraz można spotkać...
<Drathir> taka tubke to na jedno posiedzenie...
<BlessJah> mozna spotkac, mozna
<GriGi> Drathir, mleko skondensowane w tubce?
<GriGi> to jest dobre, mniam
<BlessJah> sm gostynin przypadkiem tego nie robi?
<GriGi> dokładnie
<Drathir> GriGi: nom... Hrhr wiesz co dobre...
<julek> heh... afaik to mleko jest tez w wariancie czekoladowym i toffi chyba
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> czekoladowe jest w fioletowej tubce
<julek> uzywa ktos z was opery na linuksie?
<GriGi> No i mi smaka narobiliście :/
<julek> jak zamykam to wyskakuje jakis niezrozumialy raport o bledzie i pytaa czy to wyslac
<BlessJah> julek: ja
<julek> za kazdym razem
<Drathir> i sobie smaka zrobiłem...
<BlessJah> julek: gtk pewnie, ostatni cos zwalili
 * BlessJah wlasnie skonczyl obiadokolacje
<BlessJah> nie dosc, ze kryzysowa, nie dosc ze po partyzancku
<BlessJah> to jeszcze eksperyment kulinarny
<julek> czyli?
<BlessJah> julek: jajecznica z mrozonym mielonym i takie tam
<julek> :)
<Drathir> julek: opera fajna i lepiej pamięcią zarządza jak ktoś lubi wiele zakładek...
<julek> uzywalem chrome i ostatnio mnie denerwuje
<julek> wiec postanowilem wrocic do opery
<BlessJah> julek: babcine mielone po raz pierwszy w tej roli uzylem, to ten eksperyment
<julek> a ostatnia wersja jakiej uzywalem to byla chyba 8
<BlessJah> oj, dawno dawno temu to musialo byc
<julek> BlessJah: ja sie na eksperymentach znam:)
<BlessJah> to nie firefox, co to rok temu 3.6 wydal, a obecnie 7.0 odtrabil
<julek> no...
<julek> ja firefoksa nigdy nie lubilem
<BlessJah> julek: o dziwo wyszlo bardzo dobre, musze czesciej wrzucac na patelnie losowe przedmioty z lodowki
<julek> BlessJah: ja tez tak robie czesto:)
<julek> pokroic jakiejs padliny, cebule zawsze mam(tania) to podsmazyc
<julek> troche koncentratu pomidorowego (tez zawsze mam)
<julek> troche wody, jakichs przypraw/innych skladnikow
<julek> do tego ewentualnie troche smietany - w wersji "na bogato" i masz jakis sos;)
<julek> i mozna sie zapchac z jakimis kluchami/ryzem
<BlessJah> nie chce mi sie kluch i ryzu gotowac
<BlessJah> hm... mialem ostatnio sprawdzic jak wyglada jajecznica z serem
<julek> no... chhmm... ryz sie gotuje 15 minut, w miedzy-czasie mozna zrobic
<julek> a w mikrofalowce szybciej
<BlessJah> ryz w torebkach jest drogi
<BlessJah> a nie w torebkach trzeba durszlyć
<BlessJah> ser jest, jutro na obiad jajecznica z serem żółtym
<julek> z sera kiedys robilem dobry sos
<BlessJah> no, ser jest składnikiem paru
<julek> oczywiscie jak zwykle na poczatek - obsmazyc miecho i cebule, potem wody wlac, w to ser - wszystko sie rozpuszcza, troche smietany i przypraw
<BlessJah> hm... ja o innym sosie czy całej rodzinie sosów myślę
<BlessJah> masło śmietana i ser
<julek> :)
<BlessJah> trochę brzuch mnie boli
<BlessJah> ale warto było, ta jajecznica była nawet leprza od tej z kiełbasą
<GriGi> BlessJah, aktualnie jest już 8.0
<GriGi> coś tam wyżej o ff pisaliście ;)
<julek> numeracji chrome i tak nie przebija:)
<dweller> nah
<dweller> dogonią i chrome
<marcin82> Hehe
<dweller> heh
<dweller> testdisk nagrzał mi twardziela do 42 stopni
<bialy663> raczej ff nie dogoni chroma
<bialy663> chrome w testowej ma 17
<GriGi> korzystacie z kalendarza "Polish Holidays" w Google Calendar?
<GriGi> mam polskie święta po angielsku w Calendar a amerykańskie jak wezmę to są po polsku
<GriGi> Są kalendarze "Polish Holidays" i "Święta w USA" -,-
<vjarek> ja ko¿ystam z amerykañskich i polaskich :)
<Ashiren> widać ;f
<GriGi> znalazłem już "Święta w polsce", coś zły miałem zasubskrybowany, po angielsku i patrzę sobie, jutro mam "Independence Day" o0
<GriGi> No, widać po vjarek że jesteś człowiek internaszynal ;)
<GriGi> bez "po"*
<vjarek> oj tam czepiacie sie
<julek> to dlaczego nie masz nicka wjarek?
<vjarek> zajety juz byl :)
<dweller> hmm
<dweller> 21:52 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- 13 failed logins since last login.
<dweller> 21:52 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Last failed attempt from: aid!~Adium@82-68-105-230.dsl.in-addr.zen.co.uk on Nov 08 19:49:45 2011.
<dweller> sweet
 * dweller ukradł komuś nick
<julek> :)
<julek> moze zechce odkupic:P
<dweller> ;]
<dweller> mam pokaźną ilość tych nicków
<dweller> 21:53 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Nicks      : avalan ava1an avalatron avlan sydney artificialbeing afterward dummy aied aid axionus
<dweller> 21:53 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Nicks      : nicram dweller dw3113r dwe11er mnfz
<dweller> :]
<julek> g0r10n zarejestruj
<dweller> nah
<julek> :)
<dweller> aż tak do sławy mi się nie śpieszy
<BlessJah> avalan == dweller?
<Drathir> dc
<Drathir> BlessJah: eksperymenty najlepsze, a to to uczta...
<Drathir> opera już chyba z 12 ma...
<julek> ale opera istnieje kilkanascie lat
<Drathir> firefox jest fajny...
<julek> a chrome to mialo wersje 12 chyba po 1,5 roku:)
<julek> firefox zawsze mi sie wydawal jakis "prymitywny" i ubogi
<julek> opera zawsze wyprzedzala firefoksa o kilka krokow
<julek> jesli chodzi o firefoksa to jedynie te wtyczki, ktore wszyscy zachwalaja, chociaz 99% zadnych nie uzywa, albo ewentualnie samego adblocka
<julek> a btw, uzywal ktos z was netscape 8?
<BlessJah> julek: za młodzi ludzie tutaj, żeby netscape pamietac
<BlessJah> ja juz netscape nie znam, z workbencha bezposrednio na XP przeskoczyłem
<GriGi> firefox rządzi ;) szczerze mówiąc to Opery mało używałem ale jakoś lubię FF, dodatków trochę używan
<julek> hmm... netscape 8 nie byl taki stary, pare lat temu
<BlessJah> GriGi: rządzi bo...?
<GriGi> BlessJah, no właśnie, rządzi bo tak ;)
<BlessJah> julek: to już nie był ten sam netscape w takim razie
<julek> heh... zasobozerny, brzydki i wolny
<GriGi> pewnie po prostu jestem przyzwyczajony ale jakoś lubię FF, może jakbym od zawsze używał Opery to było by inaczej
<julek> BlessJah: nie mowie o tym 9 - czyli przechrzczonym firefoksie
<termi> BlessJah: ja pamietam
<julek> http://instalaya.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Netscape-2.png
<Drathir> julek: chrome wydaje tylko żeby było więcej i więcej...
<BlessJah> ładny i niepraktyczny
 * lukaszg nie moze sobie znalezc miejsca w sieci.... wszedzie hanka...
<BlessJah> lukaszg: po cholerę ją tutaj ściągałeś?
<BlessJah> teraz ja też muszę szukać miejsca bez niej
<Drathir> julek: firefox właśnie fajny przejrzysty...
<julek> heh... t nie przegladaj gowien typu kwejk
<termi> lukaszg: idz do hipermarketu i zapytaj czy maja kartony
<BlessJah> Drathir: trochę toporny z wyglądu
<julek> gdzie tacy jak ty narzekaja, ze wszedzie hanka;)
<lukaszg> julek, kwejk? caly net opanowala
<julek> nie wiem, na slashdocie i diggu nie widzialem
<GriGi> daj spokój wcale nie cały
<julek> na wykopie troche bylo, ale wiadomo, gimbaza juz tam przylazla
<GriGi> na Wykopie zakopują od razu wszystko z hasłem "hanka" ;)
<GriGi> julek, że niby gimbaza to zakopuje? Oni chyba to dodają :P
<GriGi> nvm, źle Cię zrozumiałem.
<julek> GriGi: no dodaja, zeby sobie zrobic jakis "mem"
<GriGi> to jest mem 2.0 - mem reklamowy
<GriGi> nawet w radiu o tych bzdurach gadali jak jechałem autobusem i widziałem radiowy wywiad z Kurskim bodajże
<GriGi> spytała się go redaktorka czy wie że Hanka Jakaśtam nie żyje
<julek> no bo masa ma o czym gadac
<GriGi> a on na to - "Niech jej ziemia lekką będzie"
<GriGi> potem się przyznał że nawet nie wiedział kto to jest :D
<julek> taa... to chyba nie kurski akurat
<julek> nie pamietam
<GriGi> tak czy inaczej jakiś tam polityk
<julek> teraz ci, co gadaja o hance podzielili sie na 2 strony - jedni udaja, ze nie wiedza kto to hanka, a drudzy sie smieja, ze niby taka tragedia, ale wlasciwie to obciach
<Drathir> u mnie firefox opera i chrome od biedy do testów...
<julek> a ja w ogole nie rozumiem czym sie tu podniecac, kiedys gdzies widzialem zebrane fakty z mody na sukces
<julek> tam jakas bohaterka umierala zdaje sie pare razy
<julek> slub brala kilkanascie razy (z niektorymi facetami wielokrotnie)
<Drathir> BlessJah: wygląd zawsze możesz zmienić wg własnych upodobań...
<BlessJah> Drathir: opera bardziej mnie przekonuje
<BlessJah> bez zmieniania czegokolwiek, ale i po zmianach
<BlessJah> jak listę 9 kodów hex szybko na kolory poglądowe przerobić?
<Kiziek> Wie ktos jak dodac te widgety na gornym pasku w ubuntu 11.04 [ takie jak w ubuntu
<Kiziek> 10.10
<Kiziek> te co pokazywaly wykorzystanie procesora itp
<lukaszg> BlessJah, np. http://www.colorschemer.com/online.html
<Drathir> BlessJah: na operę złego słowa też nie nam jak powiedzieć przeglądarki rolę bardzo dobrze spełnia fajny menager rss dodatkowy atut...
<BlessJah> lukaszg: coś automatycznego, bo kilka razy chcę różne sety porównać
<Drathir> w 11.04 normalnie dodaje się powyżej z unity się chyba nie da...
<Kiziek> jak dodac jakies aplikacje tam na gornym pasku - kolo glosnosci
<Kiziek> rak jak w ubuntu 10.10
<Kiziek> tak*
<Drathir> BlessJah: pamiętam, że była taka stronka online można było wybierać i porównywać różne rodzaje kodów... Spróbuje poszukać...
<BlessJah> http://colorschemedesigner.com/
<BlessJah> nioe szukaj, to jest jedno z lepszych
<BlessJah> oOo, ale to piękne (nieśmiertelne f00 0f0 00f ff0 f0f 0ff do ogarniania co jest co w kwesti themów)
<Drathir> Kiziek: jeśli to unity to się raczej nie da...
<Drathir> oj...
<GriGi> Kiziek, widziałem takie applety na ten pasek, zaraz poszukam linka
<GriGi> bo je trzeba doinstalować
<GriGi> "indicators" się zwą
<Drathir> GriGi: do unity?
<GriGi> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/tag/indicatorapplets/
<GriGi> Drathir, tak.
<GriGi> chociażby RSS jakiś http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/rss-indicator-applet-feed-indicator-fixes-browser-opening-bug/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7tx6fep> (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<Drathir> GriGi: o.O ciekawe gdzie to tam się mieści...
<GriGi> nic z tego nie instalowałem, nie potrzebuję właściwie nic więcej
<GriGi> ale jak ktoś chce to można jakieś tam znaleźć
<Drathir> jak dla mnie linux to wielozadaniowosc i takim powinien zostać...
<Drathir> wszystko na widoku i pod ręką...
<dweller> czyli nie ubuntu
<dweller> ;]
<julek> ja nie rozumiem idei robienia takiego prymitywnego srodowiska
<julek> juz gnome2 bylo mocno okrojone w stosunku do kde3
<julek> a przeciez kde3 tez bylo przyjazne...
<julek> teraz jedyna szansa (mala) ze ubuntu i gnome3 znajdzie sie na tabletach
<julek> jak nie to sie obudza z reka w nocniku;)
<BlessJah> Drathir: use awesome
<julek> w ciagu ostatniego roku 2 osobu chcialy ode mnie linuksa
<julek> i nie mam co im zainstalowac
<BlessJah> mageia?
<julek> heh...
<dweller> julek: chakre albo minta jakiegoś
<julek> dweller: tylko one chca takiego fluksa jak u mnie:)
<dweller> hmm
<dweller> to coś jak u mnie
<dweller> oni chcą linuksa
<julek> wlasnie
<dweller> ale z xmonadem
<julek> nie wytlumaczysz, ze lepiej ubuntu...
<julek> jednej sie poswiecilem i skonfigurowalem jak u mnie
<julek> na archu
<julek> drogiej mi sie nie chce
<dweller> mogłeś ghosta walnąć
<julek> dostala kubuntu 10.10, bo takie tylko mialem:P
<GriGi> julek, pokaż Ubuntu z Unity może im taka user przyjazność pasuje
<julek> watpie
<GriGi> albo Gnome 3
<GriGi> za duża zmiana z Windowsa?
<julek> one chca tego fluksa... tylko im nie przetlumaczysz, ze to upierdliwe
<GriGi> fluksa? znaczy się fluxbox?
<julek> ta pierwsza akurat miala szczescie, bo jej sie udalo, chciala office 2007, bo w openoffice cos jej nie dzialalo
<GriGi> taki chakierski wygląd? :D
<julek> no i zainstalowala tego office 2007 (wine miala) i o dziwo dziala
<dweller> działa
<dweller> bardzo dobrze działa
<julek> teraz sie cieszy, ze na linuksie dzialaja windowsowe programy
<julek> nie wyprowadzam jej z bledu i nie psuje jej tego czaru:)
<GriGi> hehe, nie po to się linuksa instaluje żeby pakiet biurowy na wine ciągnąć :/
<BlessJah> jak by to tu...
<dweller> julek: ten czar jest fajny ;]
<dweller> szkoda że dziś tego już nie czuję
<julek> taa... prysnal juz, silverlight jej nie dziala
<GriGi> julek, a jakiego ty masz "fluksa"?
<julek> ale mimo to sie nie zniechecila, uznala, ze je nie jest potrzebny
<julek> GriGi: no fluxboksa
<julek> chcesz screena?
<GriGi> a, okay.
<GriGi> no, chętnie ;)
<GriGi> lubię na pulpity popatrzeć, czasami sobie coś podejrzę, ale na Unity raczej nic nie pozmieniam na razie :P
<Drathir> dweller: gnome2 sprawdza się doskonale...
<GriGi> no bo kto niby silverlighta używa, strona TVP chyba tylko do publikowania programów w internecie.
<dweller> screenshot time!
<dweller> http://wstaw.org/h/3835ab25e7d/
<GriGi> dweller, minimalistycznie i pikselartowo ;)
<dweller> i wygodnie
<dweller> i energo i zasobooszczędnie
<dweller> na tyle na ile linux potrafi
<Drathir> julek: mint nie planuje narazie unity wrzucać...jeśli ubu to 10.04 dopóki nie wejdzie kolejny lts...
<dweller> mint jest na debianie
<dweller> więc unity raczej nie wrzucą
<Drathir> julek: broń boże żeby gg nie instalowała...
<GriGi> dweller, "dynamicaly tilling" co to znaczy? że sam ustawia okna na pulpicie obok siebie jak je włączam?
<GriGi> to z opisu xmonada
<Drathir> julek: moonlight
<dweller> GriGi: nom, układa jak kafelki
<dweller> jak awesome
<dweller> tylko jest w haskellu
<dweller> i waży w cholerę dużo
<Drathir> dweller: ale ma różne środowiska graficzne...
<dweller> e?
<dweller> co Ty do mnie rozmawiasz
<Drathir> dweller: mint nie tylko gnoma ma...
<dweller> to co?
<dweller> ja minta wspomniałem tylko dwa razy, raz że jest, dwa że unity nie będzie
<dweller> nic nie było o innych środowiskach
<julek> GriGi: http://anchorage.rutgers.edu/~julek/screen5.png
<julek> Drathir: nie zainstaluje, ma kadu
<Drathir> tylko tyle, że masz wybór nawet z gnomem dają xfce...
<julek> a moonlight jej nie dziala
<Drathir> julek: uff... to dobrze...
<julek> czas zmienic tapeta, bo brzydka
<dweller> julek: niu dżerzi
<dweller> jaki lans
<GriGi> julek, fajne. To jest jakiś dock doinstalowany czy standardowo jest we fluxboksie?
<julek> GriGi: tint2
<julek> ten standardowy fluksowy wywalilem
<julek> a to na gorze to wbar
<julek> a zegarek to conky
<julek> tint2 tez ma zegarek, tylko ja wylaczylem
<julek> i stan baterii pokazuje
<GriGi> ładna konfiguracja ogólnie
<GriGi> narazie wszystkim
<m477> a jednak nie obyło sie bez browarkow
<julek> http://anchorage.rutgers.edu/~julek/screen2.jpg
<julek> kto pamieta?:)
<m477> a co to
<julek> no kde
<m477> jakie
<julek> 3
<m477> kde 3 pamietam ale nie to
<julek> gdzies mam jeszcze jakies screeny z kde 3.0
<m477> :-(
<m477> a ja mam 3 okocimy mocne
<julek> heh
<julek> hmm... planujesz kaca?:)
<m477> nie po takiej ilosci...
<m477> nigg pls
<julek> no chyba, ze nic nie wypiles:)
<julek> jeszcze
<m477> resztke ginu
<Drathir> m477: a to czasem nie miało być frugo?
<dweller> julek: ja mam płytki z mandrake 9.0
<dweller> :]
<m477> Drathir: bylo z ginem :P
<Drathir> m477: gin perfumami zaciąga...
<m477> raczej lasem
<m477> iglastym
<m477> ledwo co to dopilem
<julek> dweller: ja mam gdzies auroksa 8
<julek> z linux+
<dweller> też mam
<Drathir> m477: gin jest okropny, ale przy eksperymentach z tonikiem pomarańcza i mandarynkami można ładnie zneutralizować smak gorzej z zapachem bo trochę zostaje...
<julek> Drathir: pewnie gustujesz w spirytusie? on nie ma "dodatkowego smaku"
<julek> ;)
<m477> julek: spirytus dobry z spritem jest
<m477> pol godziny w zamrazalce 50/50 i mozna pic
<dweller> spirytus jest dobry na sucho
<dweller> po prostu walisz i umierasz
<m477> bez przesady
<julek> dweller: mam z pol butelki czystego spirytusu, nie kuscie:)
<m477> ahh te czasy kiedy sie piło litr spirolu na trzech :S
<dweller> m477: masz jeszcze wątrobę?
<m477> no mam
<julek> dweller: a po co mu watroba?
<m477> siedzi kolo mnie
<dweller> julek: w sumie
<Drathir> julek: redsy smaczniejsze me spirytusu hrhr a z lepszych trunków wina najlepsze...
<julek> dweller: on niedlugo bedzie omijal watrobe, jak kierowcy ciezarowek
<julek> Drathir: ja nie znam tych "najlepszych":)
<julek> ale zdarzalo mi sie pijac dobre wina po 1 euro za litr:)
<Drathir> m477: spirytus z miodem osoby potrafią ciekawie robić... Ale to trzeba mieć umiejętności do takich rzeczy...
<m477> wyroslem z takich rzeczy
<m477> ale porterowke to sie kiedys pilo...
<m477> a z 50-60 % miala
<m477> i bez przepity wchodzilo
<m477> i chcialo sie jeszcze
<Drathir> julek: nie mówię o wysokich półkach win...
<julek> m477: takie cos to ja mam nawet teraz w lodowce
<julek> serbska rakija na sliwkach
<m477> julek: a mowimy o tym samym?
<julek> ale w zeszlym roku mialem mocniejsze - sam robilem
<m477> porterowka nie jest ze sliwek
<Drathir> plum vodka ciekawe co to takiego...
<julek> po 3 destylacjach jest czysciutkie
<julek> m477: mowie o mocy
<julek> po 3 destylacjach to jak ze sklepu:)
<m477> ja tam sie nie znam,
<m477> ma poniewierac
<julek> m477: zostan bimbrownikiem
<m477> chujem...
<m477> ale mi sie odbija tym ginem, fuuuu :<
<julek> Drathir: tylko "na poludniu" tanie wino to jednak wino
<julek> Drathir: i czesto nawet niezle
<julek> a u nas "tanie wino" to nie wino a dodatkowo wcale nie tanie - duzo drozsze, niz normalne gdzie indziej
<m477> oczym ty mowisz
<Drathir> julek: napij się kadarki drogie nie jest a dobre...
<julek> m477: mowie o tym, ze u nas alkoholizm to drogi sport:)
<julek> Drathir: jakiej?
<julek> Drathir: ostatnio pilem kadarke z macedonii:)
<julek> w litrowej butli
<julek> a w ogole to tych "kadarek" jest duzo;)
<m477> julek: w sumie to nie masz sie czym chwalic :<
<Drathir> julek: kadarki lidl-owej z niebieską banderola jak dobrze pamiętam...
<julek> teraz wszystkie banderole sa niebieskie
<julek> kiedys niebieskie byly z importu, zielone - krajowe
<m477> znawca
<Drathir> julek: to dobrze bo się różniły, te inne były nie smaczne...
<Drathir> tak lekko mówiąc hrhr
 * dweller Infected Mushroom - Suliman at Clementine
<Drathir> A ja Muse posłuchałbym sobie teraz...
<julek> uzywal ktos z was haiku ostatnio?
<m477> dweller++
<dweller> julek: ja
<dweller> dziewiczy i szybki
<dweller> ;)
<m477> dweller: z tej plyty jest dobre special pleace i vicious delicious
<dweller> i heavyweight
<m477> no to obvious
<julek> dweller: psychodela
<julek> dweller: odpoczywasz przy takiej muzyce?:P
<dweller> m477: w sumie chyba wszystkie mi się z tej płyty podobają
<dweller> julek: ale one naprawdę są fajne
<julek> dweller: ja to kojarze
<julek> kiedys przesluchalem cos
<m477> dweller: sluchasz ogolnie psytrance?
<julek> i pamietam, ze mi nie przypadlo:)
<dweller> m477: a masz coś?
<dweller> słucham tego co mi się podoba
<dweller> nie koniecznie całych gatunków
 * dweller Infected Mushroom - Heavyweight at Clementine
<dweller> hmm
 * dweller 소녀시대 - Beautiful Stranger at Clementine
<dweller> o
<dweller> to mi sie podoba też ;D
<julek> dweller: a kojarzysz taka piosenke co sie zaczynala od gitary (samej)
<julek> ?
<julek> infected mushroom oczywiscie
<dweller> julek: Dancing With Kadafi
<julek> nie
<julek> akustyczna gitara
<dweller> hmm
<dweller> Pouqito Mas?
<dweller> Poquito Mas*
<m477> dweller: to zalezy
<m477> pytalem sie o konkretny gatunek
<m477> ja slucham prawie kazdej muzy
<julek> tez nie
<dweller> m477: electronica ogólnie
<julek> dweller: becoming insane
<m477> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Swqt-uch6j0&feature=feedlik
<julek> pamietam jak sie z bratem zastanawialem jak mozna tak piosenke spierdolic:P
<dweller> narzekasz
<julek> :)
 * dweller Infected Mushroom - Dancing With Kadafi at Clementine
<julek> heh... no ogolnie bez urazy, ja tez slucham dziwactw, ale to sie w ogole jakos "kupy nie trzymalo":)
<dweller> no troche
<m477> jakich dziwactw
<julek> starszych troche
<dweller> contest dziwactw? ;f
<julek> w sumie progresywnego rocka
<julek> ale tej bardziej "melodyjnej" czesci
<dweller> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGbwL8kSpEk
<dweller> :#
<dweller> bo amerykański pop jest zbyt mainstreamowy
<julek> heh
<julek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2niDRNXk8w
<julek> :)
<julek> balkanski pop-rock
<dweller> ehh
<julek> ehh...
<dweller> wentylator w laptopie umarl na dobre
<julek> mam znajomego, ktory w desktopie pozbyl sie wentylatora
<Drathir> dweller: nie za kolorowo... Amd czy intel?
<julek> i obnizyl sobie taktowanie/napiecie
<m477> kto pije?
<dweller> julek: tez sobie obnizylem
<julek> u mnie sie chyba nie da
<dweller> Drathir: intel, amd po takich przezyciach by juz umarl
<julek> jakies hacki bym musial stosowac
<dweller> jak masz eist to bez problemu da rade
<Drathir> dweller: mi mówisz? Temp robocza 80+ hrhr
<julek> heh
<dweller> Drathir: temp idle 84 stopnie, 90 przy yt
<dweller> 800mhz
<m477> jest tu jakis kozak?
<dweller> to daj 5zl
<Drathir> dweller: jak się zapomnę i przy obróbce filmów powyżej 94 skacze to się wyłącza...
<m477> daj piątaka*
<m477> ehh
<m477> kurwa znow sie napierdole :<
<dweller> u mnie przy 105 odcina acpi zasilanie
 * dweller ma rozwodnione piwo
<Drathir> m477: a miałeś nie pić...
<m477> no mialem
<m477> :-(
<m477> oglada ktos walking dead?
<Drathir> dweller: ja tak na oko szacuje że ok 94 bo 95 sensors krytyczna podana ma...
<dweller> zobacz w dsdt jak nie masz co robic i sie chcesz czegos nauczyc ;)
<Drathir> m477: sprawdze co to takiego... Tamto to było przypadkiem sam specjalnie przegrzewac balbym się trochę...
<Drathir> tab fail
<dweller> tablica acpi
<dweller> iasl ladnie Ci odczyta i zdekompiluje
<dweller> ja sobie tak dodalem alokacje szyny pci do przestrzeni 36bitowej
<dweller> bo z zewnetrzna karta graficzna nie moglem miec w lapku wiecej niz 3gb ramu
<dweller> mialem 2gb a to za malo na dzisiejsze czasy
<Drathir> no, no widzę, że spec od podzespołów dołączył miło wiedzieć...
<dweller> :3
<dweller> ja tu siedze od 4 lat
<dweller> w sumie od 5, bo rok niezarejestrowany
<Drathir> dweller: oj wybacz w takim razie... Nie miałem okazji za często widzieć...
<dweller> bo nie używam ubuntu
<dweller> not anymore
<dweller> sweet, procesor przestygł do 45 stopni
<Drathir> oj to chyba nie zbyt mile wspomnienia się wiążą...
<dweller> czemu
<dweller> po prostu ubuntu nie ma już do zaoferowania co miało 5 lat temu ;]
<dweller> a na pewno nie z unity
<Drathir> co do unity niestety jedyne co mogę napisać to, że bardzo odważne środowisko jak na gnome...
<Drathir> co do unity niestety jedyne co mogę napisać to, że bardzo odważne środowisko jak po gnome...
<m477>  piwo woda
<julek> hmm
<dweller> umm
 * dweller idzie lulu o/
<julek> o/
<Drathir> kolorowych...
#ubuntu-pl 2011-11-11
<m477> pijemy
<julek> m477: ping
<m477> julek: hui
<m477> keep drinking
<Drathir> m477: fajrant na dziś?
<m477> not
<EsmD> czy mi sie wydaje czy w Centrum Oprogramowania Ubuntu nie ma tych programow co w Synaptic? -.-
<EsmD> Jak wylaczyc te gry i programy w COU za kase? -.-
<sysek> :o
<Drathir> EsmD: synaptic powinien mieć więcej moim zdaniem...
<Drathir> to centrum to może być coś jak ubuntu tweak
<abbus> bry
<abbus> mam jakies przeklamania na conky
<abbus> pokazuje mi wykorzystanie RAM 3,75GB/3,87GB
<abbus> Htop z kolei pokazuje 920MB
<TheNumb> abbus: a zobacz free -m ile masz w cache i ile buforowane
<EsmD> Drathir: ale jak to jest Centrum, to Centrum... powiniene tez byc przymus tworzenia ikon i screenow w tym Centrum, i jak patrzysz na Szczegolowe Informacje to zeby wracal do programu ktory patrzyles a nie na poczatek listy. To jest porabane
<abbus> tyle ile htop pokazuje
<abbus> czyli cos z conky
<abbus>  total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<abbus> Mem:          3962       3878         83          0        108       2854
<abbus> -/+ buffers/cache:        916       3046
<abbus> Swap:          486          0        486
<abbus> e troche nieczytelne
<EsmD> no.. lepiej na wklej.org wysylaj
<TheNumb> albo gist.github.com
<abbus> http://wklej.org/id/625180/
<Kiziek> Moze ktos napisac co dokladnie mam zrobic aby zainstalowac ten program?
<Kiziek> http://czytelnia.ubuntu.pl/index.php/2008/03/26/qgrubeditor-wielofunkcyjne-narzedzie-do-konfiguracji-grub-a/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7oorxc2> (at czytelnia.ubuntu.pl)
<sysek> Kiziek: umiesz czytac ze zrozumieniem? :)
<qermit> abbus: masz w cache dużo
<qermit> nie ma sie czym przejmować
<qermit> i nastepnym razem nie wklejaj na kanał
<sysek> qermit: o/
<Drathir> EsmD: a zobacz w info o programie?
<Drathir> abbus: htop nie kłamie hrhr wpisz free
<EsmD> w Info tez nie ma screenow...
<EsmD> a w 10.04 w kazdym byly screeny
<Drathir> EsmD: to czasem w paczkach nie jest gdzieś zapisywane te obrazki?
<Drathir> a centrum oprogramowania to i tak porażka muli tak jakbym conajmniej ps-a katowal...
<Drathir> czyli launchpada program w takim razie obrazki mogą mieć programy siedzące na ich serwerze...
<EsmD> muli jak sie cos zainstaluje...
<EsmD> mam ochote sformatowac wszystko w piz... i wrocic do XP :|
<Drathir> EsmD: nie tylko u mnie samo uruchomienie to zamuł jak nie wiem...
<Drathir> a po co utrudniasz sobie życie? Synaptic jest i nic lepszego chyba nie wymyślono... Zamiast centrum ubutweak
<EsmD> tak? nie zauwazylem, wszystko u mne sie wlacza mniej wiecej jak to Centrum :D
<EsmD> Ubuntu Tweak jest fajne
<Drathir> EsmD: włącz htop
<Drathir> i podaj obciążenie systemu
<Devil_Inside> witam :)
<Drathir> Devil_Inside: witaj...
<EsmD> Drathir: zaraz, CS 1.6 instaluje
<Drathir> EsmD: 0.22 , 0.82 , 0.69
<EsmD> Btw to jest porabane zeby CS 1.6 lepiej chodzil spiracony niz oryginalny :/ Posaidam steam a i tak wole piracka wersje -.-
<qermit> sysek: \o
<EsmD> 0.34 0.81 1.22
<EsmD> mam uruchomionego xchata, pidgina
<EsmD> i slabego kompa :P
<Drathir> EsmD: czyli nie ma prawa Ci nic mulic...
<Drathir> u mnie mulenie w okolicach 10 odczuć można
<EsmD> Btw wiesz moze dlaczego w grach przez Wine mam zdlawiony dzwiek? taki przycinajaco-dlawiacy... na polskim remixie tego nie mialem, teraz mam zwykle Ubuntu 11.10 instalowane z plyty
<Drathir> EsmD: zobacz w konfiguracji wine z jakiego kodeka Ci korzysta...
<sysek> ale marudzicie
<sysek> jezu
<EsmD> pogadac juz nie wolno :(
<sysek> mozna
<sysek> ale smecicie
<sysek> to zle, tamo zle
<Drathir> co do dźwięku to niestety też nam problemy jak komputer jest przeciążony robia się takie elektroniczne piski pomaga zmiana ilości głośników i powrócenie do poprzedniej wartości...
<EsmD> na remixie mi wszystko dobrze dzialalo
<Drathir> ja staram się przy okazji rozwiązania dawać...
<Drathir> z/w
<EsmD> gdzie w konfigurcji jest z jakiego sterowenika korzysta? o.o ja mam tylko Przyspieszenie: Pelne
<sysek> ale zobczacie na unity jako proces tworzenia
<sysek> stworzyli swoj DE
<sysek> od podstaw
<sysek> i nie musze bazowac na kde,gnome czy innych shitach
<sysek> tylko maja w koncu cos swojego
<grek> czesc
<grek> jak wlaczyc karte wifi
<grek> pisze mi knetwork menager - ze interfejs jest wylaczony
<grek> jest na ko ajkas konsolowa komenda ?
<grek> pise netwoerk is down
<TheNumb> grek: jaka karta? co? gdzie? jak?
<TheNumb> grek: podaj więcej informacji.
<TheNumb> ...
<grek> laptop wifi
<TheNumb> grek: ALE MODEL KARTY
<grek> kiedys mi sie tak juz stalo
<grek> chodz chyba o wylaczenie na przycisku
<TheNumb> PRODUCENY
<grek> na obudowe
<grek> daje wlacz wylacz
<TheNumb> grek: producent karty?
<grek> kde murga wlaczono wylaczono
<grek> atheros 5001
<grek> zawsze dzialala
<grek> tzn nie ma z nia problemow
<grek>  chodzi ze interfejs jest wylaczony
<grek> daje modprobe ath9k
<grek> przechodzi bez bledu
<Szatan> grek: sudo su
<grek> no mam
<Szatan> grek: ifconfig ath0 up
<grek> nei ma takiego urzadzenia
<grek> a jak sie listuje jaka ona ma nazwe arth0 czy wlan0 ? czy inne
<Szatan> grek: ifconfig wlan0 up ?
<grek> operation not possible due RF-kill
<grek> przepisuje to bo to inny komp
<grek> co jeszcze mozna zeobiC?
<Szatan> grek: ifconfig wlan0 down i ifconfig wlan0 up ?
<grek> down przechodzi up mowi
<grek> ze nei moze due to RF-KILL
<grek> SICFIFFLAGS : operation nor possible due to RF-kill
<grek> jak wpisuje samo ifconfig mam eth0 i lo
<Szatan> grek: masz otwartą sieć wlan?
<grek> otwarta tzn bez hasla ? nie z haslem
<grek> ale skanowac sie nie da nawet
<grek> w kde ten network menager ma enable networking i wlacz siec bezprzewodowa
<grek> nie da sie tegfo przelaczyc
<Szatan> hmm, może zobacz w wicd
<Szatan> ?
<grek> nei jest zainstalowany
<grek> a nie doinstlauje bez neta
<grek> :(
<Szatan> grek: zainstalujesz :P ściągasz debkę a potem z roota dpkg -i nazwa_pliku.deb
<grek> ok
<grek> zobacze jeszcze moze na win to wlacze wydahe mi sie ze to karta jest wylaczona
<grek> kiedys mi sie tak juz stalo
<grek> z hp powiedzieli ze gdzies tam sie to da wlaczyc - w zakamarkach windowsa
<Drathir> grek: sudo modprobe ath9k próbowałes?
<grek> tak
<grek> to przechodzi i nic nie zwraca
<Drathir> sudo iwconfig
<grek> na widnowsie to samo ale nie wiem czy na win dziala bo 7 zainstlaowalem bo vista sie ciagle sypala tez wfi nie dizkaa
<grek> iwconfig
<grek> podaje ze jest eth0 i lo
<Drathir> tylko te dwie?
<Drathir> czyli wlan0 nie wstało
<grek> no na windowsie to samo dalem rozwiazywnie porblerow z polaczenien i napisal : funkcja sieci bezprzewodowej jest wylaczona
<grek> no tylko te
<Drathir> grek: podczas włączania kompa naciskaj przycisk od wlan na obudowie
<grek> ty
<grek> po 500 nacisniexiu
<grek> zadzialalo
<grek> tego na obudowie
<grek> zajebiozka :)
<grek> dzieki
<grek> nei wiem co z tym kompem
<grek> windows srednio dziala ok 2-3 dni
<grek> po tym nie uruchamia sie
<grek> a potrzebuje go jego wlascicilel
<Drathir> teraz iwconfig
<grek> linux zasadniczo dziala
<grek> teraz jest wlan0 i polaczony
<grek> net dziala
<Drathir> linux zawsze działa nawet jak wszystko inne padnie...
<grek> no niby
<grek> teraz mnie czeka napawa gruba
<Drathir> ta rakieta co w kosmos wystrzelili raczej pod win była...
<grek> nienawidze tego
<grek> moze zadziala ten  z ubumatic
<grek> podobno dodali
<Drathir> tutaj ktoś podawał ppa do programiku na naprawę...
<grek> ni wiem jak mozna nie dodac tego do live ubuntu + do opcji przy starcie z live
<grek> 99 % osob ktore znam mialy z tym probem
<grek> do tego stopnia ze kilka osob musialo zrezygnowac z ubuntu po reinstalacji wondowsa
<grek> bo za skomplikowana naprawa a tak na prawde prosta technicznie jak budowa cepa
<Szatan> bo nie umią się bić
<grek> kiedys dawno temu suse chyba to mialo
<grek> nie wszystkim zalezy na tym czego uzywaja
<grek> byli zadowoleni z ubuntu jak im zainstalowalem ae po roku mowia ze nawet szkoda ale nie umieli tego naprawic
<grek> a windows jak to windows raz na kiedys trezba przeinstalowac
<grek> al udzie ktorzy pisza ze to proste to po prtostu dupki
<Drathir> nie ten programik prostszy tylko jedną komendę się wpisuje...
<grek> instrukcja 20 komend
<grek> do tego nie wklejanych doslownie
<grek> jak sie zwie
<grek> to uzyje od razu to powiem Ci czy zadzialal
<Drathir> szukaj ppa grub restore lub repair
<Drathir> ja narazie muszę znikać...
<grek> to http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.com/2011/06/install-boot-repair-in-ubuntu-1104.html ?
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/678q8zm> (at mygeekopinions.blogspot.com)
<grek> ok cze
<Bonkers> siema
<grek> acah tego windowsa chyba jakis krak musi byc
<Bonkers> mam dziwny problem w php
<TheNumb> Bonkers: co nie tak?
<Bonkers> kompresuję gzcompress string "dupa" i przed kompresją ma 4 bajty a po ma 12 bajtów
<grek> win7 pewnie jakiejs aktywacji wymga a zainstalowalem orginal z innego kompa ciekawe czy to poractwo
<TheNumb> Bonkers: dziwisz się?
<Bonkers> a jak zmieniłem gz na bz to po kompresji są 42 bajty
<TheNumb> Bonkers: to za mało, żeby opłacało się kompresować.
<Bonkers> a od ilu się opłaca?
<TheNumb> Bonkers: od większej ilości tekstu ^^
<Bonkers> czyli ile mniej więcej :D?
<TheNumb> Bonkers: "nie wiem"
<Bonkers> dałem mu coś trudniejszego i się udało :D
<Bonkers> a znasz funkcję którą mogę string na zera i jedynki konwertnąć :D?
<Bonkers> żeby go w echo rypsnąć
<Bonkers> bo jak sobie wyświetlam skompresowaną treść to są same krzaczory
<Bonkers> xD
<TheNumb> Bonkers: a może byś tak jeszcze poprawne kodowanie ustawił, co?
<Bonkers> tu będzie problem
<Bonkers> zresztą sam sprwadź
<Bonkers> http://phhp.tk/skrypt.php
<Bonkers> wpisujesz w pierwszym textarea
<nn52> Co to za kryptol?
<TheNumb> nn52: gzipuje stringa
<nn52> o.O
<TheNumb> Bonkers: a spróbuj zrobić to base64 a potem gzip :D
<Bonkers> to mi nie jest potrzebne
<Bonkers> gzip i tak wywali krzaczory
<Bonkers> ja chcę zera i jedynki żeby sobie w utfie zobaczyć co to za znaczek :>
<TheNumb> Bonkers: :D
<nn52> a czemu jest napisane w titlu "Wydobywaniue adresu IP"?
<TheNumb> nn52: lol :D
<Bonkers> bo to ze starego skryptu
<Bonkers> http://phhp.tk/index.php
<Bonkers> wpisujesz np aaa123.123.123.123aaa i daje ci w rezultacie 123.123.123.123
<tajwanuser> ]hi
<Bonkers> tylko zły reg exp i jak dasz 256.256.256.256 to ci to wypisze
<nn52> to  jakieś kijowe odświerzanie masz na servie czy cuś
<nn52> że widzi jeszcze stary skrypt
<nn52> w titlu
<TheNumb> Bonkers: 1asdas.3dsfsdf.5sdsdsdf.4fdsf nie poradził sobie :D
<Bonkers> nie widzi
<Bonkers> skopiowałem template :D
<Bonkers> z tym tytułem
<Bonkers> no żesz :P
<Bonkers> pokażę ci kod, możesz nad nim popracować
<Bonkers> http://www.nopaste.pl/16aj
<EsmD> czym sie rozni UXTerm od XTerm? o.o
<Bonkers> hasło: numb
<Bonkers> do usunięcia to samo
<TheNumb> Bonkers: o kutwa, HTML 4.01 :D
<Bonkers> musi być
<Bonkers> najwięcej przeglądarek go obsługuje
<Bonkers> obczaj jeszcze doctype :D
<Bonkers> "strict"
<TheNumb> Bonkers: lol, xhtml większość obsługuje.
<Bonkers> ie nie
<Bonkers> ie6
<Bonkers> dobrze odśwież sobie http://phhp.tk/skrypt.php
<Bonkers> dodałem konwersję skompresowanego stringa na binarny
<Bonkers> textarea na samym dole
<TheNumb> Bonkers: użytkownikó∑ ie6 przekierowuje się na stronę z napisem, żeby zaktualizowali przeglądarkę, albo zainstalowali inną ;]
<Bonkers> bez sensu
<Bonkers> i tak nie posłuchają
<Bonkers> poza tym nie chcę żeby nie widzieli mojej strony
<Bonkers> mają ją widzieć - i już :P
<Airells> Przed kompresjš: 3bajt(y/ów) Po kompresji: 11bajt(y/ów)
<Bonkers> bo string za krótki
<Bonkers> daj przynajmniej 64 znaki
<TheNumb> Przed kompresjš: 59bajt(y/ów)
<TheNumb> Po kompresji: 56bajt(y/ów)
<TheNumb> PROFIT!
<Bonkers> przy ilu znakach?
<Bonkers> a binarka ci dobrze wychodzi?
<TheNumb> Przed kompresjš: 5369bajt(y/ów)
<TheNumb> Po kompresji: 84bajt(y/ów)
<Bonkers> to wklej hexy z obrazka jakiegoś
<Bonkers> otwórz hexeidtem i skopiuj
<Bonkers> już nie będzie tak ładnie :D
<Bonkers> i jeszcze trzeba nad "ą" popracować
<Bonkers> bo jest przed kompresjš
<TheNumb> Bonkers: kodowanie zrób jakieś sensowne na tej stronie
<Bonkers> i tutaj niestety zmiana kodowania na windows 1250 w meta nie pomoże xD
<TheNumb> Jak cp-1250?
<TheNumb> ;o
<TheNumb> UTF-8
<Bonkers> możesz odświeżyć
<Bonkers> utf-8 to musiałbym notatnikiem zapisywać w utf-8
<Bonkers> a mam domyślnie, czyli windows 1250
<Bonkers> teraz poprawnie "ą" wyświetla
<TheNumb> Bonkers: no to zapisuj edytorem w utf-8
<TheNumb> Przecież to jest standard.
<Bonkers> wyświetliło ci się "ą"?
<Bonkers> czy nei :D
<Bonkers> standard srandard :P
<TheNumb> Bonkers: jest ą
<Bonkers> no to git
<Bonkers> to najważniejsze
<Bonkers> masz linksa?
<Bonkers> (przeglądarkę)
<TheNumb> Bonkers: przegladarka links?
<Bonkers> tak
<TheNumb> Mam na vpsie.
<Bonkers> to sprawdzisz?
<Bonkers> jak się ta strona wyświetla
<Bonkers> i czy form działa
<Bonkers> i "ą" :P
<Bonkers> o, dam ci kod to obczaisz czy można zoptymalizować :>
<Bonkers> http://www.nopaste.pl/16ak
<Bonkers> hasło do odblokowania i usunięcia: numb
<nn52> UseCanonicalName Off <- co to robi , bo nie bardzo rozumiem tłumaczenia z angielskiego :> ( zbyt zawiłe)
<TheNumb> Bonkers: najpierw bym musiał ustawić locale na pl
<TheNumb> Bonkers: a powiedz mi, po co Ci ten skrypt?
<Bonkers> robię stronę gdzie dane będą wysyłane na inne serwisy przez curl i z tych serwisów pobierane
<Bonkers> jeżeli będzie dużo osób
<Bonkers> to serwer mi nie wytrzyma przy załóżmy milionie połączeń curlowskich
<Bonkers> dlatego chcę te dane ładnie kompresować przed curlem
<Bonkers> żeby chociaż ich rozmiar był na tyle mały że połączenia curla szybko się skończą
<TheNumb> Bonkers: kompresować przed wysłaniem?
<Bonkers> tak
<Bonkers> trochę w jsie
<TheNumb> Bonkers: do serwera czy z twojego serwera?
<Bonkers> trochę w php
<Bonkers> i do i na serwie
<TheNumb> Nie da się tak.
<Bonkers> da
<Bonkers> anobbs
<TheNumb> Możesz kompresować tylko to, co wysyłasz ze swojego serwera.
<Bonkers> obczaj
<Bonkers> no tak
<Bonkers> użytkownik wchodzi na stronę
<Bonkers> wpisuje coś, js to kompresuje, przesyła do php, które to kompresuje ponownie, przesyła curlem do jakiegoś serwisu
<Bonkers> a potem odwrotnie, jak ktoś chce pobrać to co wysłał
<Bonkers> rozumiesz?
<TheNumb> Bonkers: ale ten serwis musi wspierać dekompresję tego co do niego wysyłasz
<TheNumb> rozumiesz?
<Bonkers> a po co?
<Bonkers> on tylko trzyma dane
<TheNumb> Chyba, że tylko trzyma dane
<Bonkers> załóżmy że ten serwis to imageshack
<Bonkers> a dane dodaję na końcu obrazka
<TheNumb> Bonkers: nie przyjmie takiego obrazka
<Bonkers> potem pobieram obrazek, wycinam moje dane i je na moim serwerze dekompresuję
<Bonkers> przyjmie
<Bonkers> już sprawdzałem
<TheNumb> Bonkers: po co tak kombinujesz?
<Bonkers> bo mam dostęp tylko do darmowych hostingów
<Bonkers> a robię hosting plików :>
<TheNumb> Bonkers: hosting plików? błagam.
<Bonkers> he he
<TheNumb> Dostaniesz kopa w dupę od darmowych hostingów.
<Bonkers> wydajność będzie żałosna :P
<Bonkers> nie
<Bonkers> robię sobie php-xena
<Bonkers> więc całość będzie kontrolowana jeśli chodzi o zasoby
<Bonkers> jeden serwer będzie trzymał domenę i odpytywał inne serwery czy mogą wziąć tego użytkownika na siebie
<TheNumb> Bonkers: dostaniesz kopa i tak.
<TheNumb> Bonkers: gzip wpierdziela dużo cpu
<Bonkers> e tam :P
<Bonkers> to fakt
<Bonkers> użyję mniejszej kompresji niż 9
<Bonkers> załóżmy 4 lub 5
<Bonkers> to w miarę optymalne
<Bonkers> ważne że nie muszę tego całego szmelcu (danych) trzymać u siebie
<Bonkers> na dysku hostingu
<abbus> zna sie ktos moze na SQLBase?
<Bonkers> gdzie limit to 20 mb xD
<Bonkers> TheNumb na początku nawet skrypty chcialem trzymać na zewnętrznych serwerach i je evalem odpalać, ale niestety hostingi darmowe mają często zablokowaną tę funkcję
<Bonkers> więc sobie odpuściłem
<Bonkers> TheNumb o, mam jeszcze jeden problem z curlem
<Bonkers> nie działają mi redirecty
<Bonkers> wywala jakieś głupkowate błędy
<TheNumb> CURLOPT_FOLLOWLOCATION 1
<Bonkers> tak
<Bonkers> i daje błędy
<Bonkers> zaraz ci to pokażę
<Bonkers> skrypt -> http://phhp.tk/whateva.php
<Bonkers> http://www.nopaste.pl/16ao
<Bonkers> hasło: numb
<TheNumb> Bonkers: nie dodałeś FOLLOWLOCATION ;]
<Bonkers> zaraz dodam
<Bonkers> sprawdź najpierw czy działa
<Bonkers> powinno zalogować użytkownika sku$wiel55 na forum x10hosting.com/forums zamiast $ daj r
<Bonkers> na dole strony będzie link do jego profilu, a tam powinna się pojawić godzina wejścia, jeśli działa to będzie dobra godzina :D
<Bonkers> jak zweryfikujesz to dodam follow
<TheNumb> Bonkers: szczerze? nie chce mi się tego sprawdzać.
<Bonkers> ok, to dam od razu follow
<Bonkers> TheNumb -> Warning: curl_setopt() [function.curl-setopt]: CURLOPT_FOLLOWLOCATION cannot be activated when safe_mode is enabled or an open_basedir is set in /home/u456994890/public_html/whateva.php on line 14
<TheNumb> ehehe :D
<Bonkers> http://phhp.tk/phpinfo.php
<Bonkers> safe_mode=off
<TheNumb> No i widać, że darmowy hosting
<Bonkers> no ale safe mode off
<TheNumb> open_basedir masz zablokowane
<Bonkers> na pewno?
<Bonkers> open_basedir	/home/:/usr/lib/php:/tmp
<TheNumb> Bonkers: no to "nie wiem"
<TheNumb> Pytaj się na hostingu ;-)
<Bonkers> a nei ma alternatywy dla tych przekierowań?
<Bonkers> bo np serwisem który mógłby trzymać dane może być gmail
<Bonkers> a wiesz ile tam jest przekierowań
<TheNumb> Na gmaila możesz pchać maile po smtp ;]
<TheNumb> Ale tam jest limit rozmiaru pliku
<Bonkers> curlem?
<TheNumb> Nie curlem.
<Bonkers> i jest limit wysyłania maili
<TheNumb> No bo masz darmowy hosting.
<Bonkers> raczej myślałem o opcji "zapisz kopię roboczą" + załącznik
<TheNumb> 50 zł rocznie i masz shella.
<Bonkers> wtedy nie ma limitu
<Bonkers> a po co
<Bonkers> mam fsocki
<Bonkers> na darmowych
<TheNumb> Bonkers: no to kombinuj.
<Bonkers> ale nie umiem z nich korzystać :D
<Bonkers> smtp:// xD
<Bonkers> no jedyne co wykombinowałem to zapisywanie sesji
<Bonkers> ale w praktyce to może różnie wyglądać
<Bonkers> na dodatek gmail jest szyfrowany więc żeby zobaczyć jakie tam posty wysyłać trzeba by samego siebie arp spoofować
<Bonkers> dobra, dowiedziałem się dużo :D
<Bonkers> dzięki TheNumb
<Bonkers> lecę
<sysek> hura !
<sysek> polska zostala uwolniona przez socjaliste !
<Szatan> sysek: oglądasz zmieszki na ulicy?
<sysek> nie
<sysek> a sa jakies?
<Szatan> może i będą
<sysek> a niech sie naparzaja
<sysek> mnie to wsio rybka
<Szatan> http://www.tvn24.pl/-1,1723940,0,1,gdziesmy-to-juz-widzieli,wiadomosc.html
<Szatan> eh, znowu prowokacja w stylu wschodzący białystok
<sysek> irytuja mnie ci nowi lewacy
<Szatan> sysek: może protest z maskami anonimowych?
<sysek> o
<sysek> to bylo by fajne
<sysek> ale nie mam maski fewksa
<sysek> :(
<Szatan> http://allegro.pl/listing.php/search?string=maska+fawkes+anonymous&category=0&description=1&sg=1
<Szatan> hmm, cena jeszcze nie odstrasza
<mati75> słoń tańszy
<mati75> i bardziej praktyczna
<sysek> :D
<sysek> kaos ad !
<sysek> mapy na dodzie sciagaja mi sie masakrycznie wolno
<sysek> :/
<TheNumb> sysek: dod:s?
<sysek> nope 1.3
<nn52> Kupywał ktoś demene na OVH?
 * Szatan 
<nn52> Szatan, ty>
<Szatan> nn52: yep
<nn52> Szatan, http://rsteam.zaraz.tk/images/Zrzut%20ekranu%202011-11-11%2014:58:07.png << -,-.... co to k.. jest?. Takie coś mi wdns wcisneli xD
<nn52> te A to sama dodałam
<Szatan> nn52: to normalka, możesz wszystko wywalić a A samo zostawić
<nn52> i w tym jest problem
<nn52> że nie moge tych NS wywalić
<Szatan> nn52: bo nie możesz, chyba że przeniesiesz na inny serwer NS
<nn52> no lol... co za h... host... ostani raz na OVH
<nn52> i musze siedzieć na fowarding -.-
<syngress> zieew :-/
<m477> ;/ ?
<Metallhead> mam problem. mam ubu 11,10, gnome 3, a co jakieś 1-3 godziny wyłącza mi się komputer
<syngress> Metallhead: to straszne.
<Szatan> http://tvp.info/informacje/polska/bitwa-na-stolecznym-placu-konstytucji/5644982
<Metallhead> syngress: straszne, ale nieznyt fajne
<Lord_Kakturion> czesc wam
<Lord_Kakturion> dzwiek mi nie dziala w grze tc-elite
<Lord_Kakturion> jedyny blad to: /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<Lord_Kakturion> Could not open /dev/dsp
<Szatan> Lord_Kakturion: ls -al /dev/dsp
<Lord_Kakturion> nie mam takiego pliku
<Lord_Kakturion> przed upgradem mi wsystko dzialalo
<Szatan> Lord_Kakturion: http://wiki.debian.org/SoundFAQ
<Lord_Kakturion> Szatan: dzieki, ale tam pisze zeby ozyc oss
<Lord_Kakturion> ja probuje z aoss
<Lord_Kakturion> ale wtedy dostaje blad ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libaoss.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<Szatan> Lord_Kakturion: załadowałeś moduł?
<Lord_Kakturion> It is necessary to load the snd-pcm-oss module.
<Lord_Kakturion> nie mam takiego
<Szatan> Lord_Kakturion: jakiego kernela posiadasz?
<Lord_Kakturion> 3.0.0-12-generic
<Szatan> Lord_Kakturion: ubuntowy czy z ręki kompilowałeś?
<Lord_Kakturion> ubuntowy
<Szatan> dziwne
<jacekowski> Lord_Kakturion: w nowych kernelach nie ma emulacji oss
<jacekowski> Lord_Kakturion: tzn. domyslnie wlaczonej nie ma
<Lord_Kakturion> aha
<jacekowski> uzyj padsp
<jacekowski> zamiast alsaoss
<Lord_Kakturion> ok
<Lord_Kakturion> ten sam blad
<jacekowski> wywal alsaoss
<jacekowski> tzn. zeby nie ladowalo go
<Lord_Kakturion> dalej nie dziala
<jacekowski> to cos zle robisz
<Lord_Kakturion> ale to moze dlatego ze wywalilem cale pulseaudio(tylko przypadkiem te paczke pominalem)
<jacekowski> nie wywalaj pulseaudio z ubuntu
<Lord_Kakturion> czemu?
<Lord_Kakturion> mialem problemy z nagrywaniem dzwieku
<Szatan> http://i.imgur.com/lttnt.jpg
<m477> :-)
<jacekowski> Lord_Kakturion: wywalenie pulseaudio to nie rozwiazanie
<jacekowski> Lord_Kakturion: pomimo tego ze PA jest gowniane
<jacekowski> Lord_Kakturion: to ubuntu jest z tym za bardzo powiazane zeby to dzialalo
<abbus> bry
<abbus> bry
<abbus> ponawiam pytanie sprzed kilku godzin :D
<abbus> czy kktos ogarnia SQLBase
<abbus> wprowadzam dane za pomoca SQLTalk
<abbus> musze zrobic kilka komend select na zaliczenie na jutro ;]
<jacekowski> trzeba bylo pytac wczesniej
<jacekowski> a jutro jest sobota
<abbus> pytalem wvczesniej :P
<BlessJah> jacekowski: "jakby było na jutro, to bym przyszedł jutro"
<Oblawa> cześć ubunciaki
 * m477 KaRRamBa-Ile_Kosztujesz
<ponury> halo halo próba klawiatury jak mnie widać?
<m477> pisz głośniej
<ponury> HALO!!! SŁYCHAĆ??? CZY NIE!!
<ponury> :D
<m477> tak lepiej
<termi> polska....
<ponury> no... a co?
<termi> mecz:)
<m477> jaki
<ponury> nie oglądam....
<termi> polska wlochy
<termi> tvp1
<BlessJah> termi: już się zaczął?
<m477> nie
<BlessJah> no właśnie
<m477> i tak polaczki w dupe dostana...
<ponury> a z kim kopiemy?
<BlessJah> włosi
<m477> [20:39:18] <termi> polska wlochy
<ponury> ślepemu po oczach...
<m477> ;]
 * sysek polewa
 * m477 pije
<ponury> oj napiło by się ale kobita coś nie w humorze....
 * dweller pali
<m477> to ją w morde
<ponury> żal trochę...
<ponury> mała taka i wogule...
<m477> w ogóle*
<ponury> noo.
<ponury> ktoś tu jest mondry z wine?
<Filar> to zalerzy
<Filar> i nie piszmy jurz z błendami, ok?
<ponury> .... potrzebuję wiersza poleceń wine.... znaczy się coś w co będę mógł  wpisać polecenie jak z Windowsa i zareaguje porządnie jak windows a na apt-get zgłupieje...
<ponury> i nie dosbox
<Ashiren> hm?
<Ashiren> masz windowsowy program na konsole?
<ponury> tja...
<ponury> a pod wine szybciutko się zamyka...
<Ashiren> to poprostu wpisz wine program.exe
<Ashiren> ;d
<ponury> ale z dokładną ścieżką czy po prostu...?
<Ashiren> z dokladna sciezka
<Ashiren> chyba ze jestes w tym samym katalogu
<ponury> oki dzięki...
<m477> HAHAHAHA
<nn52> działa wam Pidgin w Unity ?
<jacekowski> http://news.uk.msn.com/uk/muslims-against-crusades-banned
<ponury> mi za bardzo nie chciał drgnąć....
<nn52> mi szwankuje i to bardzo -.-\
<nn52> nawet Kadu nie działa poprawnie
<nn52> brakuje takiej opcji jak w Skype
<julek> ekg dziala
<nn52> "Uaktywnij"
<nn52> ekg dobre?
<julek> no akurat dla mnie ekg+shell jest ok
<nn52> Empathy nie było by złe, gdyby była opcja importu kontaktów z gg
<julek> jak mi sie zerwie polaczenie to nie ma problemu
<julek> dla mnie bez roznicy, moglbym sobie przepisac
<julek> mam tylko kilka:)
<nn52> a w ogole o/ julek
<ponury> mi się ciągle gubiło gg...
<ponury> odpuściłem sobie dlatego gg i tak z niego prawie nie korzystałem...
<julek> no ja tez wlasciwie nie korzystam
<ponury> no właśnie....:D
<julek> w sumie najwiecej z maila, jesli chodzi o komunikacje:)
<julek> nn52: o/
<ponury> google czat głównie  i niestety zafajdany facebook
<julek> heh
<ponury> ale wyszło google+ i czekam aż face :R.I.P
<ponury> .
<nn52> Aninomowi grozili palcem do 6stego
<nn52> :D
<nn52> i fb nadal stoji
<m477> ojej
<julek> 5 afair
<sysek> jezus maria
<sysek> nn52: prosze Cie, Ty tez w to uwiezylas?
<nn52> Nie , mówie że grozili palcem
<ponury> :D
<sysek> to nie oni grozili
<sysek> tak poza tym
<sysek> ale okej
<nn52> ...nie ważne :>
<sysek> wazne
<nn52> ale mógł by ktoś uwalić fb, tak dla zasady :D
<sysek> no
<nn52> albo jak ryży chciał zrobić :D
<julek> tzn po co?
<sysek> jedszcze ddoasem nie?
<sysek> ddosem*
<nn52> jak mają mocne servy to i ddos nie pomoże
<m477>  :DDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<julek> sysek: emacsem przez sendmail
<sysek> dokladnie
<termi> no i prezgrywamy
<ponury>  ...
<m477> termi: nowość
<ponury> :D
<termi> niby szczesny takiej swiatowej klasy bramkarz a daje sobie wbic lipe za kolniez
<nn52> zrobić jak ryży chciał - fb zablokować i  polacy nie mają dostępu do faceshitu ;d
<ponury> ooooo!!!!! dobrze gada wódki mu polać!!
<termi> kolnierz*
<nn52> Myślałam że większa zadyma będzie w Wawie... byłam zniesmaczona :>
<termi> nie bylo cyckow?
<ponury> ja byłem zadowolony...
<nn52> termi, jakich zaś cycków...
<ponury> policja pokazała do czego służy...:D
<ponury> byłem w środku zadymy oj wesoło było...:D
<nn52> ta... policja Warszawca taki wpier... dostawała że musiała ściągać policje z 4 innych województw :D
<nn52> ładnie prezentował się spalony wóz TVNu
<ponury> człowieku.... wiesz ile tam bydła było?
<m477> pewnie od ciebie, co?
<julek> taa... a potem bedzie, ze to przez "ultraprawicowe, faszystowskie bojowki"
<nn52> ale mogli spalić więcej radiowozów i skatować więcej białych kasków
<m477> lol
<m477> a ty za to placisz
<ponury> nie ... ci co łobuzowali to naprawde straszny syf zrobili....
<termi> taaa sami rozwalamy to za co sami placimy
<termi> :D
<nn52> m477, płace podatki w Czechach ^.^ więc nie wydam grosza
<julek> ja na miejscu organizatorow marszu po prostu w dzien marszu zebral sie i umowil: trudno:sytuacja jest jaka jest, nie idziemy
<m477> nn52: /care
<ponury> ze strony nazi i panki tys swoje zrobili...
<termi> nn52: kobiecych
<nn52> Rząd polski ma farta że w polsce niema ogromnej recesji , bo by to wykorzystali i byłby naprawde rozpiździel :>
<termi> nn52: skad wiesz ze to fart?
<julek> ciekawe co by bylo gdyby ci debile z antify itp. zrobili zadyme a wieczorem uslyszeli, ze marszu nie bylo:)
<ponury> oj tak... oj tak...
<termi> typowe podejscie zamiast sie cieszyc ze  nie ma recesji to oczywiscie mamy farta
<nn52> termi, bo ja by była ogrmna czarna dziura a Fiskuś nie wydawał by emerytur , bo niema kasy ,a ceny by leciały w górę , to wierz mi nie było by tam ponad 10.000 ludzi, a 1.000.000 :>
<termi> nn52: ale nie ma
<nn52> termi, temu fart :>
<termi> gdybac to mozna w przedszkolu
<julek> ja sie nie moge doczekac kryzysu
<nn52> bo wielu by ten marsz wykorzyystało
<nn52> jako pretekst
<termi> nn52: moze tak moze nie:)
<termi> nn52: to jak z tymi cyckami?
<termi> ;)
<nn52> termi, aaaah! , t tylko o cyckach!
<termi> bo mam chcice na sex :D:d
<nn52> termi, a ja nie :>
<termi> no coz
<nn52> mąż koleżanki z pracy jest wkurzony , bo robił to tylko raz, a ma 3ke dzieci :D
<nn52> i śmie twierdzić że to nie fer :D
<m477> frajer
<termi> :)
<nn52> m477, czemu frajer?
<m477> bo nie poruchal
<termi> :)
<nn52> m477, jak nie , poruchał  ,a tego wyszło 3 bajtlów
<m477> słabe ratio
<termi> za duzo seedow :)
<nn52> e tam...  przeleci ją jeszcze raz, będzie może miał kolejną trójkę :D
<nn52> termi, raczej perów :>
<m477> za 10 lat jak mu da
<nn52> czemu za 10? :D
<termi> no bo kobiety tak maja pozniej nie chca
<termi> dlatego facet musi sobie szukac na boczku :)
<nn52> Znam polkę mieszkającą w Londynie, co ma 12stke , i chce więcej .... xD
<m477> to po co w ogole sie żenic...
<m477> gz
<nn52> w ogóle , polki mają najwięcej dzieci w Londynie  - proste.... Jest kasa , są dzieci ;/
<Drathir> o.O
<Drathir> eee... re
<m477> strasznie proste
<termi> m477: piles cos dzisiaj wyskokowego?
<nn52> Rząd Brytyjski podał że w Wlk. Brytanii Brytyjczycy mają średnio 1.9 dziecka , Polki 5.9 ,a Araby/Turcy 3.2
<m477> termi: niestety
<termi> ee to dobrze:)
<m477> czemu? :-(
<nn52> tylko w Polsce jest wspaniały rząd.... gdzie polki mają po 0.7 dziecka...
<termi> ale niestety tak czy nie?
<termi> nn52: zawyzasz
<termi> powiedzial bym 0,3
<nn52> termi, 0.7 < to z 2009 :P bo nie mam statystyk z 2010/11
<nn52> tj. ich niema, nie zostały opublikowane
<termi> no wlasnie
<termi> :)
<termi> 2 polowa start
<termi> :)
<m477> polska gola
<m477> nie
<termi> nn52: tak z ciekawosci co to jest spalony?
<termi> w pilce noznej
<termi> :)
<m477> :D
<m477> pewnie googluje
<termi> :)
<nn52> termi, xD nie obchodzi mnie to :P. Prywatnie rekreuję się chodząc na siatkówkę :D
<termi> tez mi sie skowronska podoba :)
<nn52> ....
<termi> i dwa zero w dupe
<m477> :-)
<m477> NIC SIE NIE STAŁO
<Drathir> nn52++
<ponury> naprawdę nic się nie stało!!
<m477> jeszcze wygrają :-)
<Drathir> co do ipv6 ku mojemu zdziwieniu vectra obsługuje...
<m477> ;D
<termi> nawet karnego nie umieja strZelic
<termi> boze
<m477> NIC SIE NIE STAŁO
<termi> nie wkurficie mnie :)
<m477> jeszcze 4 lata, jeszcze 4 lata
<termi> wsztstko przez to ze nie ma orzelka
<m477> jak zawsze
<termi> orzelka nie ma pierwszy ra
<m477> biedaczki\
<termi> :)
<m477> ;D
<termi> ide pic!
<m477> a co
<termi> alkohol :)
<m477> ale jaki :)
<termi> nie wiem co tam mam :) mam smaka na gruszkowke :)
<m477> polej i mi
 * termi polewa i mu
<KelThuza> czesc
<KelThuza> mam pytanie zwiazane z programem alpine
<KelThuza> w linijce INbox podaje praramety i po zatwiedzeniu mam wpisac gdzie ma znajdowac sie ten folder ale jak to robie i chce by progrtam mi pobral zawartosc poczty to wyskakuje mi blad nie moze dostac sie do tego folderu ?? nie wiem o co chodzi
<Airells> tez nie wiem
<Airells> zgaduje, ze program nie ma dostepu tam gdzie ma byc ten folder
<KelThuza> na sudo tez nie daje rady wyskakuje No Folder Opened
<KelThuza> folder jest
<KelThuza> i ma normalne prawa dostepu
<syngress> :-)
<Drathir> szyfrowany folder domowy?
<Drathir> jeśli tak to zmiana lokalizacji na /var/cośtam pomoc powinna...
<m477> zaraz sie zachlam
<dweller> m477: znowu?
<m477> :-)
<m477> jak to znowu
<olo> witam, mój kolega ma problem z odpaleniem tibii na ubuntu (polska wersja) - ma grafike intel 82852/855GM integrated graphics, udało nam się odpalić grę, ale ma straszne lagi ~2 fps zaisntalowałem mu przez teamviewer sterownikid o karty, ale nei widzę nigdzi xorg.conf, ma ktoś jakiś pomysł co może być przyczyną?
<m477> witam
<m477> może gra jest zbyt wymagająca?
<olo> raczej nei bo to jest 2d i grafika podobna do tetris, a pozatym na windowsie ponoć działa ponad 100 fps
<olo> zainstalowałem xserver-xorg-video-intel, może coś jeszcze
<dweller> olo: tibia używa opengl
<dweller> a ta karta jest tragichu jeżeli chodzi o jakikolwiek gl
<olo> no wiem
<olo> ale da isę coś zrobić?
<olo> opengl skompilować ze źródeł
<olo> ?
<olo> a jest coś jeszcze oprócz opengl i directxa?
<dweller> skompilować?
<dweller> nic nie poradzisz
<dweller> zobacz najpierw czy karta ma jakąkolwiek akcelerację aktywną
<olo> jak sprawdzić?
<olo> i gdzie jest ten xorg.conf żeby co kolwiek zrobić
<dweller> pytaj się szpeców od ubuntu :]
<dweller> glxgears
<dweller> odpal
<olo> ~~85
<dweller> no to akceleracja jest
<dweller> więc nic nie poradzisz
<dweller> możesz odpalić za pomocą wine :]
<olo> to może być przez ram? bo jest wolnego 6MB
<dweller> a ile maszyna ma ramu
<olo> 512
<dweller> i które ubuntu
<olo> i to dođ starz lapek
<olo> nasty coś tam?
<dweller> a procesor?
<olo> przełączyłą mi się klawiatura na 214
<olo> stary a3000 asus
<olo> Ubuntu 11.04PL Niebiańska Nimfa DVD/USB i386 (x86, wersja 32-bitowa) -- jednak się pomyliłem
<olo> to co jakiś pomysł jeszcze?
<dweller> nołp
<olo> :(
<m477> kto polewa wode dzis
<olo> wode?
<ponury> hail eris!!
#ubuntu-pl 2011-11-12
<m477> admina nie ma pijemy o/
<Drathir> ech... a transport gadulca dalej nie działa...
<m477> :-)
<m477> wat
<Drathir> to co cały czas...
<Drathir> ktoś zepsuł i nie chce naprawić...
<ponury> wódka się skończyła !! stawiają wino na stół..
<m477> :-)
<ponury> słabe!!!
<Quintasan> Zaraz kogoś kopnie, ale nie prąd ani alkohol
<Quintasan> :>
<dweller> Drathir: przestań używać gadu, to proste :>
<Drathir> trzeba chyba zapuścic whois ubuntu.pl może jakieś namiary będą...
<Drathir> dweller: za takie rady podziękuję, niestety tak prosto się nie da...
<dweller> da
<dweller> ja ani razu od pół roku na gg się nie logowałem
<dweller> jak czegoś chcą to niech komórki używają, albo emaile piszą
<Drathir> dweller: Twoim zdaniem... Poza tym jedynie z transportu lub jak kto woli bramki korzystam...
<dweller> a to robi różnicę?
<dweller> wiadomości dalej idą przez lipny protokół
<Drathir> dweller: ja w sumie z gg jako oficjalnego programu dobrych parę lat nie korzystam, jedynie jabber z transportem...
<Drathir> dweller: tak łatwo wszystkich ludzi nie przestawisz do korzystania z czegoś lepszego...
<Drathir> sek w tym, że normalnie działał nagle przestał... Ktoś z administracji musiał coś grzebać, bo tak samo to nie za bardzo chce mi się uwierzyć, żeby padło...
<dweller> nie muszę
<dweller> wiesz
<dweller> różnie bywa ;]
<dweller> generalnie łatwiej mi było po prostu zmienić znajomych :D
<Drathir> hrhr to naprawdę dziwny zbieg okoliczności byłby, żeby po tak długim czasie bezawaryjnego służenia się zepsuł... Jak się psuje coś ot tak po prostu to przeważnie człowiek zawsze coś ruszać musiał...
<Drathir> dweller: zależy kto jakie ma podejście...
<Drathir> whois danych tyle podaje, że nie wiem z czego wybierać...
<Drathir> no nic prościej i szybciej chyba będzie serwer zmienić... Ciekawe czy ktoś się tym kiedyś zajmie... Trzeba będzie obserwować...
<dweller> Drathir: no cóż
<m477> DO WANT
<dweller> jeżeli czegoś chcą to niech dzwonią/piszą
<Drathir> m477: fajrant na dzisiaj hrhr
<Drathir> dweller: masz jakieś powiązania z operatorami sieci komórkowych? Hrhr pytanie tylko po co nabijac im rachunki jak w taki sposób jest znacznie wygodniej, szybciej taniej i nie masz ograniczeń sieciowych...
<m477> AHH PIFKO :-)
<dweller> Drathir: mam abonament
<dweller> jak wiekszosc znajomych
<Drathir> dweller: a to jeśli jedna sieć to zgodzę się nie odczujesz...
<dweller> co za roznica jaka siec
<dweller> poza tym maja jeszcze irca, xmpp
<dweller> i ew. facebooka
<dweller> gg do zycia mi nie potrzebne
<m477> a wutka?
<dweller> hmm?
<dweller> ahh
<dweller> wodki od wakacji nie pilem
<m477> :I
<sysek> zief
<morfeusz888> cześć. Czy ktoś używa Ubuntu 11.10 i opery ?
<sysek> lol
<qermit> http://allegro.pl/2-3-znaczka-mercedes-z-wozu-tvn24-spalonego-11-11-i1931227407.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c9cty9o> (at allegro.pl)
<sysek> cierpliwy
<sysek> qermit: żenada. ;/
<Drathir> ludzi to już chyba do końca...
<sysek> nie chce mi sie nawet komentowac tego
<sysek> co sie działo wczoraj w socjalistycznej warszawie
<Drathir> I nie zdziwiłoby mnie wcale gdyby wystawiała osoba, która podpaliła...
<Drathir> sysek: kompromitacja na cały świat tylko tyle można powiedzieć...
<sysek> wstyd i chanba (czy hanba?)
<Drathir> chyba przez hańba
<Drathir> ale pewien nie jestem...
<sysek> dzięki, zawsze sie myle
<sysek> kurcze
<sysek> odzyskalismy niepodleglosc
<sysek> a teraz dwie polski ze soba walcza
<sysek> :/
<sysek> niech ktos umrze wazny dla polski, wtedy bedziemy sie kochać
<Drathir> ja jak szybko pisze to czasem coś wyśle i w tym co wysłałem jakoś tak coś mi nie pasuje graficznie i poprawiam się po chwili...
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Drathir> sysek: policjanci pokaz swoich umiejętności pokazali najlepiej... Wolę nie myśleć co by się działo gdyby tam choć odrobinę byli zorganizowani Ci który wywoływali te zamieszki...
<sysek> Ashiren: happy, happy
<Drathir> jak tam Mazury?
<Drathir> dostaliśmy się?
<jacekowski> sysek: ktos wazny dla polski?
<jacekowski> sysek: niestety nie ma nikogo takiego
<sysek> tez prawda
<sysek> ech
<sysek> jest mi smutno
<jacekowski> ale to ci w sumie pokazuje jak kraj jest rozdzielony
<sysek> zawsze byl i chyab zawsze bedzie
<sysek> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=215&t=152855
<jacekowski> to w sumie w UK widac jak to sie rozni
<jacekowski> w UK wczoraj byl remembrance day
<jacekowski> i nie bylo nikogo kto by to olewal
<jacekowski> a to po czesci i polskie swieto jest
<sysek> a co to za dzien?
<jacekowski> dzien pamieci za poleglych w 1 wojnie swiatowej
<jacekowski> po 2 zostal uznany za dzien pamieci za poleglych po obu wojnach
<Drathir> jacekowski: jak jest taka parodia w polskim rządzie który powinien zarządzać krajem to co się dziwić, że poza rządem też cuda się dzieją...
<jacekowski> jak muzulmanie ostatnim razem palili maki w ten dzien
<jacekowski> tak sie skonczylo tym ze zostali uznani za grupe terrorystyczna
<jacekowski> http://news.uk.msn.com/uk/muslims-against-crusades-banned
<Drathir> ostro... A u nas sobie używają innych symboli - chodzą w kominiarkach i biją po twarzach reporterów...
<Drathir> pierwsze co jak widziałem w tv to myślałem, że jakieś nowoczesne scenki wymyślili czy coś takiego rac pełno dymu... Ale okazało się czymś innym jak posłuchałem co mówią...
<Drathir> race*
<shadow193> Witam, mam problem z konfiguracja mikrofonu, otoz uzywam xubuntu 11.04 amd64 na laptopie i gdy odpalam skype w ustawieniach nie ma mojego zintegrowanego mikrofonu, nie slychac mnie podczas rozmowy. W opcjach skype jest tylko jakis pulseaudio server(local).
<ponury> dosyć szlaban na gorzałę na jakiś czas.....
<ponury> moja głowa!!
<geek333> weź rutinoscorbin
<geek333> mi pomaga
<ponury> mi ... wątpie.... boli....
<geek333> Cholera, zaktualizowałem sobie ubuntu do 11.10 i teraz nic nie mogę znaleść. Jak zedytować menużeby po kliknięciu na nezwę użytkownika było zamiast uśpij wyłącz?
<ponury> [*] włącz podstawowego gnoma a nie  to kolorowe badziewie...
<TheNumb> ponury: w sensie, że syfiaste gnome 3?
<geek333> no własnie mam podstawowego
<TheNumb> Ja już wolę unity.
<TheNumb> geek333: nie ma opcji. Musisz edytować gnome-shell.
<TheNumb> O ile masz odpalone gnome-shell.
<TheNumb> geek333: ale spoko, gnome-shell to w 90% javascript, poradzisz sobie.
<geek333> aha spoko
<ponury> ja się mocno napaliłem na g3 ale po 2 tygodniach nerwów cofnołem się do 11.04
<geek333> Ja chyba eż tak zrobie bo mnie szlag trafi z tym g3
<ponury> poczekam z rok może poprawią...
<sysek> po co?
<TheNumb> ponury: gnome 3?
<sysek> nielugo lts wychodzi
<TheNumb> ponury: nie da rady, to finalny produkt :D
<ponury> nie wiem tak poza tym ... czy tylko ja miałem cyrki z smb4?
<ponury> tja...
<geek333> a gdzie mogę zmienić żeby mi stratowało zwyczajne gonome przy ztarcie a nie bajery unity i inne duperele?
<geek333> sorki za pisownie ale jeszcze śpię:D
<ponury> najpierw apt-get install gnome....;/
<ponury> potem podczas logowania wybierasz środowisko..
<sysek> unity > gnome 3
<ponury> nie... unity to ubuntu gnome 3 to gnome 3
<ponury> zresztą kto tu mondry w tym temacie?
<ponury> niech się wypowie...
<sysek> mondry
<geek333> ale ja mam wybór podaczas logowania tylko ja chce automatyczne logowanie bez hasła iżeby mi startowało Gnome bez Unity
<geek333_> sorrki router mnie wywalił z sieci
<sysek> hm. nie moge dodac php do eclipse
<tajwanuser> netbeans
<sysek> e tam netbeans
<GriGi> ktoś wie jak się nazywa programik do zmiany "tapety" na oknie logowania?
<GriGi> zainstalowałem żeby sobie ustawić taką samą jak mam tapetę a teraz zapomniałem jak to się zwało :/
<psesq> siemka
<psesq> ;)
<GriGi> siema
<sysek> supergrub?
<GriGi> nie, już mam: Simple LightDM Manager
<sysek> no tak
<sysek> lightdm teraz jest
<sysek> tak to jest jak sie zyje w lts
<sysek> :P
<GriGi> :P
<Abbyt> Witam,  zaktualizowałem ubuntu do 11.04, przywróciłem klasyczny wygląd. Wszystko ok ale nie mogę znaleźć jak pozbyć się ekranu logowania. Nie mam wielu kont a jedno.
<Abbyt> Kiedyś brało się ekran logowania... coś tam... a w nowym ubuntu ni ma:/
<Abbyt> halo? ktoś poomże
<Abbyt> '?
<Filar> a nie zdeaktualizowałeś?
<Abbyt> ke?
<unx> hej
<unx> używa ktoś sterowników intela w 11.10?
 * mati75 
<unx> wczoraj zabrałem się za instalacje i prawie wszystko ok, tylko kursor mi czasem znika jak najadę na jakiś przycisk, lub link w przeglądarce, z czasem robi się to trochę uciążliwe
<Drathir> GriGi: ubutweak powinien potrafic zmienić tapete
<GriGi> Drathir, nie, chodziło mi o ten ekran logowania. Ale już znalazłem u siebie ten programik
<GriGi> zainstalowałem wcześniej i zapomniałem jak się zwie ;)
<Drathir> GriGi: tak w ekranie logowania też jest opcja...
<GriGi> A, no to dobrze wiedzieć na przyszłość
<GriGi> muszę to sprawdzić w takim razie bo widzę że tam dużo opcji jest
<GriGi> a jak wiadomo jak na razie standardowo nie można sobie jakoś specjalnie zcustomizować ubuntu
<Drathir> GriGi: ja go stosuje do dodania uruchom w terminalu i jako admin w nautilusie...
<Drathir> GriGi: tego unity to wątpię czy będzie się jakoś przystosować tak jak stare dobre gnome2...
<GriGi> pewnie nie, ale ja i tak lubię Unity :P
<GriGi> ale mam nadzieję że w przyszłości będę mógł chociaż pasek sobie ustawić na dole poziomo
<GriGi> albo miał podgląd okna po najechaniu na ikonkę, trochę mało opcji ma ten dock :P
<GriGi> tzn. standardowo w ogóle nie ma :P
<GriGi> Co do Ubuntu Tweak, mogę spokojnie usunąć Apt Cache? Zajmuje 400 MB ponad, nie jest potrzebne do niczego?
<Quintasan> GriGi: sudo apt-get autoclean
<Quintasan> Nie ufam tego typu narzędziom
<Quintasan> GriGi: w cache siedzą pliki deb aplikacji które instalowałeś lub aktualizowałeś na wypadek gdybyś chciał przeinstalować lub coś usunąłeś i nie działa
<GriGi> Okay, dzięki za wyjaśnienie :)
<Quintasan> Z reguły nie powinieneś tego usuwać ale jak bardzo chcesz mieć więcej miejsca to możesz
<Quintasan> nic się raczej nie zepsuje
<unx> jak to jest standardowo rozdziałka jest 1024 zmieniam w xorgu na 800x600 i dalej jest 1024
<Drathir> GriGi: możesz usunąć przydaje się jeśli reinstalujesz aplikacje nie pobiera bierze z dysku...
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<GriGi> pong
<sysek> jaka umieralnia dzis
<m477> ?
<m477> sysek: o/
<sysek> m477: p/
<sysek> o/*
<m477> \o\
<Thorbjorn> sysek: tu zazwyczaj jest umieralnia
<psesq> a gdzie nie jest? :<
<Thorbjorn> na cmentarzu
<Thorbjorn> tam już umarli
<psesq> na cmentarz mnie wysylasz?
<psesq> ja chce jeszcze zyc
<psesq> konac
<ponury> ziaf....
<psesq> oj
<psesq> obudzilismy bestie
<Thorbjorn> psesq: ponury żniwiarz po Ciebie przyszedł
<ponury> no....
<psesq> wlasnie mowie
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<psesq> rzeczywiscie umieralnia tu ;)
<ponury> hrrrr.....
<psesq> hurra!
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<Thorbjorn> psesq: wrócił ;p
<psesq> cicho
<Thorbjorn> i Cię zgwałci!
<m477> ;o
<m477> tez chce
<psesq> kolejka jest!
<m477> 1st
<tajwanuser> Thorbjorn: informacje o tobie zostaly przechwycone i jeżeli zajdzie potrzeba, zostaną wykorzystane
<psesq> a co tu robi macierewicz ;(
<lisu> psesq: e?
<Thorbjorn> ;-_
<Thorbjorn> tajwanuser: to Ty nie wiesz, że żniwiarze gwałcą?
<Thorbjorn> a ci mroczni to dopiero
<tajwanuser> Thorbjorn: nie mam zaufania do ludzi z plaskostopiem
<Thorbjorn> Swoją drogą niezły z Ciebie haxor
<tajwanuser> :D
<Thorbjorn> haxor- przechwytywacz
<m477> Thorbjorn: pisze się h4x0r
<BlessJah> n00bów wkręcam tutaj ja i tylko ja
<BlessJah> m477: script kiddies tak piszą
<m477> nom
<Thorbjorn> BlessJah: parówooo
<tajwanuser> jakies wspomnienia?:D
<Thorbjorn> nom
<m477> ze kanal zdycha to podziekujie adminowi, ktory banuje kazdego ze specialną charyzmą
<Thorbjorn> kupowałem kiedyś parówki w biedronce
<Thorbjorn> a on w domu pił piwo
<tajwanuser> Thorbjorn hardkor:D
<Thorbjorn> m477: Wizard bannuje
<Thorbjorn> ?
<m477> niestety
<Thorbjorn> tajwanuser: nom bo to były tanie parówki
<BlessJah> m477: wolałbyś więcej trolli, bo teraz czujesz się nieswojo?
<m477> 5zl /kg?
<Thorbjorn> m477: samotny troll?
<Thorbjorn> ktoś korzysta już z 12.04?
<bialy663> 6 miesięcy przed wydaniem?
<m477> oj tam oj tam
<tajwanuser> Thorbjorn: a po co?;) mam 11.04 i jeszcze dlugo bede mial
<tajwanuser> i prawdopodobnie jest to moje ostatnie ubuntu
<m477> serce nam sie kraja
<BlessJah> co dalej?
<BlessJah> mageja, fedora, gentoo, debian, arch?
<Thorbjorn> ja nie pytam kto ma 11.04 tylko zy ktoś używa już 12.04
<m477> mogiła
<Thorbjorn> czy*
<Thorbjorn> BlessJah: nie, on jest pro haxor stawia na innowację- koziolinux
<tajwanuser> BlessJah: debian
<BlessJah> dlaczego debian a nie coś innego?
<Thorbjorn> BlessJah: a ty czasem fedory nie miałeś?
<tajwanuser> BlessJah: a polecilbys cos innego?
<Thorbjorn> tajwanuser: koziolinux
<m477> jeszcze nic nie jadlem dzis ;o
<julek> m477: jestes studentem, ta?
<m477> możliwe
<julek> m477: pierwszego roku?
<m477> raczej nie
<julek> hmm... mieszkasz sam, ta?
<m477> czy to przesluchanie?
<Thorbjorn> nie
<tajwanuser> tak, odpowiadaj dzifko
<Thorbjorn> on poprostu chce Cię upolować
<m477> :-(
<Thorbjorn> bo jest studentem pierwszego roku ;D
<julek> m477: :(
<julek> heh
<firemark> Thorbjorn: gdzie?
<Thorbjorn> co gdzie?
<firemark> studiujesz
<Thorbjorn> jan ie sudiuje
<Thorbjorn> studiuje
<firemark> a
<firemark> źle przeczytałem
<Thorbjorn> ja piję alkohol bez potrzeby umoralnienia moich libacji
<m477> ambitnie
<m477> Thorbjorn: w takim razie pracujesz?
<Thorbjorn> nie
<Thorbjorn> robię wstyd rodzinie
<m477> :)
<firemark> opierdalasz się ;)
<Thorbjorn> dokładnie
<m477> a ile lat masz
<Thorbjorn> 13
<m477> to tyle co ja
<Thorbjorn> palę papierosy! Jesem dorosły
<Thorbjorn> jezdem
<m477> jestes gimbazjalistą
<firemark> jest trollem
<Thorbjorn> nie jestem
<Thorbjorn> nie ucze się!
<firemark> i ma 17 ;>
<Thorbjorn> jestem...
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<m477> Ashiren: to dziś?
<Ashiren> mhm :3
<firemark> Ashiren: wiesz że ten dzien to najgorszy dzien w tym tygodniu?
<m477> \o/
<Thorbjorn> firemark: ja pojechalem 200km żeby zobaczyć się z dziewczyną
<Ashiren> firemark: pracujesz w soboty?
<Thorbjorn> i się nie zobaczyłem
<firemark> Ashiren: Ojcu pomagam w interesie
<Thorbjorn> i jestem zuy
<firemark> Thorbjorn: ja mialem dziewczyne z  500km
<Thorbjorn> firemark: a co taki ielki ma ten interes? ;D
<firemark> Thorbjorn: raz mnie zobaczyla i tak nam sie kontakt urwal :p
<Ashiren> trololo
<firemark> Thorbjorn: zimówki ^_^
<Thorbjorn> firemark: taki brzydki jesteś?
<firemark> Thorbjorn: możliwe
<Thorbjorn> to co Ty miałeś dziewczynę która Cię nie widziała?
<Thorbjorn> o.O
<Thorbjorn> Ashiren jesteś dziewczną?
<BlessJah> julek: jeszcze nie widzialem glodujacego studenta, ale moze za krotki mam staz
<Ashiren> niet
<Ashiren> BlessJah: bo wtedy jest pijany
<BlessJah> julek: a m477 studiuje
<BlessJah> Ashiren: na podobnej zasadzie jestem wegetarianem*
<BlessJah> *między posiłkami
<Thorbjorn> Tu nie ma w ogóle dziewczyn ;-(
<m477> he
<BlessJah> są, zbyt słabo sie przyglądasz
<BlessJah> Thorbjorn: archlinuksa mam
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: i polecam
<BlessJah> ale to minimalistyczne distro, nie kazdy je polubi
<termi> Thorbjorn: wyjdz z domu tam sa dziewczyny
<Thorbjorn> na ircu nie ma
<Thorbjorn> ;-(
<BlessJah> są
<m477> termi: fake info
<Thorbjorn> gdzie?
<BlessJah> na ircu
<Thorbjorn> Kwpolska ?
<BlessJah> termi: nie mów mu, będzie więcej dla nas
<m477> ChanServ: to dziewczyna
<Thorbjorn> ChanServ: masz fajne cycki?
<|B|enedyktXVI> ma, sprawdzalem po mszy
<Thorbjorn> ChanServ: będziesz moją dziewczyną?
<BlessJah> Thorbjorn: natomiast jesli na ircu szukasz, to musisz być strasznie brzydki
<Thorbjorn> Fajna, nic nie mówi ;D
<Thorbjorn> BlessJah: nie szukam na ircu laski
<tajwanuser> BlessJah: debiana zainstaluje, dogram gnome i mozna korzystac:P
<Thorbjorn> jeszcze się akiś hemafrodyta trafi
<|B|enedyktXVI> albo ma juz wybrana taka a nie inna ;] warunek jeden z wielu... musi umiec laczyc sie z ircem
<julek> BlessJah: najczesciej tych "biednych studentow" to udaja jakies cioty
<BlessJah> julek: chodzi o niezaradnych czy niezamoznych?
<Thorbjorn> takie cioty co  w akademiku nie potrafią zrobić najazdu na cudzą lodówkę
<julek> BlessJah: kupia sobie raz dla odmiany zuke chinska i sie podniecaja jakie to ciezkie zycie studenta
<julek> BlessJah: znam "niezamoznych", ktorzy wcale zle nie zyja...
<termi> m477: :)
<BlessJah> ja ostatni tydzien jestem niezamozny
<termi> BlessJah: ++
<BlessJah> w ostatnia niedziele wpadlem na fajny pomysl
<BlessJah> "hej, ciekawe ile mam pieniedzy w portfelu i jak dlugo za to przezyje"
<m477> super pomysl
<m477> tez tak zrobie
<BlessJah> dzisiaj zlotowke "pozyczylem" na chleb (z konta)
<julek> mialem taka kolezanke, z malego miasteczka, rodzina z klasy robotniczej, ma kilkoro rodzenstwa, wszyscy studiuja, doja socjal
<BlessJah> chleb starczy mi na kilka dni najbzlizszych
<m477> sam chleb jesz?
<termi> lol
<termi> :)
<BlessJah> chleb plus to co w lodowce miałem, zanim zacząłem eksperyment
<julek> BlessJah: ja tez jem raczej skromnie, nie marnuje jedzenia
<BlessJah> julek: zasadniczo nie wyrzucam nic, ale tez duzo nie gotuje
<julek> ja tez raczej nie wyrzucam
<julek> BlessJah: ale naucz sie gotowac:)
<BlessJah> ucze sie wlasnie
<m477> julek: jak wszystko na alkohol wydajesz
<tajwanuser> heh, jak sie studiuje infe, to nie powinno sie miec problemu z kaska;>
<m477> to nie dziwne :P
<julek> kup make, jest tania, ziemniaki tez tanie
<BlessJah> sprawdzam co mozna wrzucic do jajecznicy na razie
<julek> BlessJah: mozna sobie zrobic placki ziemniaczane i sie zapchac:)
<julek> jajka drogie
<BlessJah> z domu wiejskie mam
<julek> no to chyba, ze tak
<m477> lol
<BlessJah> nie liczy sie do kosztow
<termi> do plackow jeszcez trzeba cebule
<BlessJah> ale ogolnie do ciekawych wnioskow doszedlem
<termi> bez tego nie samkuja tak samo
<BlessJah> nie lubie plackow
<julek> 1 jajki, kilka ziemniakow, troche maki i mozna sie zapchac, koszt pewnie ponizej 1zl
<BlessJah> za 31 PLN przezylem na razie 6 dni, a jeszcze kilka najblizszych nie musze robic zakupow
<julek> (prawie na bank, jesli kupisz ziemniaki <1zl/kg) kilogram maki ok 1zl, starczy na jakis czas
<termi> a prad, gaz na czyms musisz smazyc te placki
<BlessJah> julek: nie lubie ziemniaczanych
<julek> BlessJah: to jest opcja - nalesniki, czy wszelkiego rodzaju omlety:)
<julek> ja akurat lubie:)
<BlessJah> omlety tak
<bastetmiloe> maka nie kosztuje 1 tylko 2  zl .
<BlessJah> nalesniki tez
<termi> oo bastetmiloe kucharka :)
<julek> bastetmiloe: chyba jakas burzujska;)
<BlessJah> julek: jak skoncze z jajecznicami, zaczne nalesniki robic
<tajwanuser> a nie mozna raz na jakis czas machnac jakiegos programu/apletu/stronki i miec z glowy problemy finansowe?
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: nie, nie mozna
<julek> tajwanuser: ty tak robisz?
<julek> tajwanuser: piszesz strony w pajaczku?;)
<BlessJah> w sumie racja, mozna
<julek> BlessJah: a ja teraz robie inny eksperyment
<bastetmiloe> julek zwykla. kupowalam w czwartek to wiem.
<BlessJah> za 100PLN statyczna strona w pajaczku
<tajwanuser> julek: mieszkam u rodzicow, raz na jakis czas robie
<tajwanuser> powiedzmy 300zl za tydzien roboty po szkole
<BlessJah> julek: nie wyrzucam paragonow, okazalo sie ze od powrotu z dlugiego weekendu wydalem ~50 PLN
<termi> zerujesz na rodzicach
<bastetmiloe> och jak ja
<BlessJah> julek: w tym dwa obiady w barze mlecznym
<BlessJah> bastetmiloe: zerujesz na rodzicach ciagle?
<termi> ja od powrotu z gluiego weekendu wydalem ok 2k..
<bastetmiloe> lubie gimnazjalistow co strony za 300 zl robia
<julek> BlessJah: ja teraz siedze bez obgrzewania
<BlessJah> termi: wliczasz rachunki czy elektronike kupowales?
<termi> wszystko
<BlessJah> julek: u mnie nie przejdzie, w mieszkaniu mam dwojke zmarzluchow
<julek> BlessJah: i zamierzam siedziec jak najdluzej, narazie ok
<BlessJah> termi: no to wydalem 650, niech bedzie
<termi> julek: jakie ogrzewanie
<termi> ?
<julek> BlessJah: hmm... no mi tez czasem chlodnawo, alwe sweter jest darmowy:)
<julek> termi: elektryczne
<termi> uuu to licho ja mam gazowe :)
<julek> termi: nie narzekam, bo jakies bardzo drogie nie jest
<BlessJah> julek: dokladnie, ale nie przekonam do tego dwa zmarzluchy z ktorymi mieszkam
<termi> BlessJah: to jak dzielicie rachunek?
<BlessJah> 1/3
<bastetmiloe> termi i ile ci w sezonie wychodzi na gazowym?
<tajwanuser> "mi nie jest zimno, wy placicie":P
<termi> bastetmiloe: nie wiem dopiero 2 tyg tu mieszkam :)
<termi> ale za 15 dni dostalem 130 zl
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: probowalem ze sprzataniem, nie przejdzie
<julek> bastetmiloe: ja w zeszlym roku zaplacilem za prad 900zl od grudnia do lutego wlacznie
<tajwanuser> heh
<bastetmiloe> aaa. termi bo ja tez gazowe mam.
<julek> bastetmiloe: za caly prad (nie tylko ogrzewanie), a cala zime bylo w miare cieplo (nigdy ponizej 20 stopni
<termi> i ile tobie wychodzi?
<BlessJah> ponad 20?
<BlessJah> mi by ~17 starczylo
<termi> a mi max -10
<termi> :)
<BlessJah> minus?
<julek> mi generalnie tez...
<termi> no w sensie zima :) zeby nie bylo
<termi> a w mieszkaniu to stylka mi 18-20
<julek> bylo na tyle cieplo, ze mozna bylo lazic w koszulce (oczywiscie nie caly czas);)
<bastetmiloe> termi jak byly straszne mrozy przez. kilka miesiecy to okolo 200 za miesiac.
<termi> ale non stop odkrecone grzejniki?
<BlessJah> julek: tak btw, eksperymentowales z jajecznicami?
<termi> i czy wode tez gazem grzejesz?
<julek> BlessJah: nie bardzo...
<termi> bo ja na gaz mam tylko ogrzewanie na szczescie
<bastetmiloe> nie. rano i po 18 sie piec wlacza
<BlessJah> zastanawiam sie co jeszcze mozna w nia wrzucic
<BlessJah> pasztet z puszki to juz byloby ryzykowne
<bastetmiloe> pomidory
<termi> BlessJah: boczek pomidory szczypiorek
<julek> BlessJah: ale moja kolezanka lubi najpierw pomidorki podsmazyc i dopiero potem na to jajca
<termi> kilbase
<termi> cebule
<BlessJah> kielbasa, szynka, cebula, szczypiorek, mielone kotlety, to wszystko juz znam
<termi> BlessJah: to nic wiecej nie wymyslisz
<BlessJah> mysle o serze zoltym, no kotletach mielonych
<julek> BlessJah: jak mieszkasz w miescie to zlap golebia;)
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> julek: moze kiedys
<termi> dobra ide film ogladac
<BlessJah> termi: ja caly czas ogladam
<BlessJah> :]
<termi> jaki?
<BlessJah> cube zero
<julek> BlessJah: a w ogole to zacznuj od ustawienia wspollokatorow, zeby ogrzewanie przykrecic;)
<termi> julek: to nie takie proste
<termi> z wspolokatorami
<BlessJah> julek: już żem o 3 stopnie i dwie godziny dokręcił
<BlessJah> więcej się nie da
<julek> BlessJah: elektryczne?
<BlessJah> gaz
<julek> to nei ukradniesz korkow
<termi> BlessJah: to jakie macie rachunki?
<BlessJah> termi: musiałbym sprawdzić
<termi> :>
<julek> ja w ogole to mam tutaj kominek, musze dokonac przestepstwa
<julek> (kradziez drzewa z panstwowego lasu)
<julek> bede mial ogrzewanie
<termi> julek a wiesz ze drzewo ktore lezy na zolu to zbieranie go nie jest przestepstwem:P
<julek> opcja druga - pociagnac kabel z klatki schodowej
<BlessJah> julek: ja mam całą piwnicę węgla
<BlessJah> i ogrzewanie gazowe
<julek> tez mialem w piwnicy resztki wegla, czasem wrzucalem do kominka, zeby sie kopcily:)
<BlessJah> termi: ogólnie całość rachunków wychodzi średnio 600 na trzy osoby, ale w tym jest gaz, woda prad i internet, wiec nie wiem
<sysek> zief
<BlessJah> hm... kontynuuuje eksperyment, sproboje za 30PLN przezyc kolejny tydzien
<julek> hmm... ty masz tam luksusy - cieplo, internet...:P
<BlessJah> wlasny pokoj
<BlessJah> tak, luksusy
<julek> no ja nie mam ogrzewania, a internet z kawiarni:)
<BlessJah> julek: jak na studenckie warunki, to naprawde mieszkam w luksusach
<BlessJah> sam sobie ogrzewanie odciales
<BlessJah> a internet masz za darmo, ja musze placic
<julek> BlessJah: smieje sie... ale jesli wychodzi wam 600zl/3os i masz internet i cieplo to to nie jest drogo
<julek> zalezy ile jeszcze placicie
<julek> i kwestia dojazdow
<BlessJah> dojazd? semestralny na wszystkie linie 150, mieszkam 10 min od uczelni
<BlessJah> place 400 wlascicielce i ~200 rachunkow
<buharin> ale dostałem wczoraj wpierdo :S
<BlessJah> buharin: manifestacja?
<buharin> BlessJah, nom : /
<julek> czy kontrmanifestacja?
<BlessJah> prawica, lewica czy policja?
<julek> bo nie wiem, czy sie litowac
<buharin> prawica
<julek> :(
<buharin> jakas
<buharin> chyba
<BlessJah> julek: ja sie musze zorientowac jak rozpoznac kto jest kto
<|B|enedyktXVI> byles w bojowkach lewicy? prawicy? czy jestes z policji?
<buharin> nie
<buharin> miałem czarny szalik
<buharin> a tam jakies typy szly
<buharin> i sie uczepily czemu mam szalik czarny
<julek> BlessJah: ci co ida spokojnie to normalni, ci lysi co lataja na filmikach z YT to anarchisci
<sysek> powalilo
<sysek> ich wszystkich z tymi manifestacjami
<buharin> i mnie pokopali ...
<BlessJah> wczoraj, przechodzac najprawdopodobniej koło sporej grupy antyfaszystów zastanawiałem się czy gdzieś w rynku biało czerwonych szalików nie rozdaja, bo było naprawde zimno i fajnie by było taki szalik dostac
<BlessJah> sysek: okazja na zrobienie ustawki
<BlessJah> każda dobra
<buharin> BlessJah, tych kiboli juz powalilo
<buharin> przyszli sie ponapieprzac
<buharin> z policją
<BlessJah> dokładnie
<BlessJah> tak samo jak antifa i reszta
<julek> a ja podejrzewam, ze na tym marszu po stronie "prawicy" bylo sporo podstawionych lewakow
<termi> julek: pewnie ze tak
<julek> ktorzy przyszli specjalnie po to, zeby krecic dym
<buharin> to są tępi ludzie, na codzień chodzą na boiska albo piją w knajpach
<BlessJah> julek: lewacy to anarchiści i antyfaszyścy, a w szalikach i z flagami szła prawica? dobrze mówię?
<buharin> raz na rok myślą że napieprzanie się coś zmieni
<termi> tak
<termi> BlessJah: dobrze
<buharin> albo się rżną w dupsko
<julek> sodomici
 * |B|enedyktXVI mrrrr
<BlessJah> buharin: oni nie chcą nic zmieniąć, oni chcą się ponapieprzać
<julek> ciekawa informacja: zatrzymano kilkaset osob, polowa z nich to cudzoziemcy...
<buharin> BlessJah, dokładnie
<buharin> :S
<buharin> robią sztuczny dym
<julek> no i wlasnie anarchisci z reicha zjechali na ustawke
<buharin> a dziennikarze młyn
<BlessJah> nie ma czegoś takiego jak sztuczny dym :>
<|B|enedyktXVI> niektorzy nigdy nie zrozumieja jak to jest bic lewaka :D nie sysek ?
<BlessJah> julek: zostali sprowadzeni
<sysek> |B|enedyktXVI: ;)
<julek> drazni mnie w ogole ten temat...
<sysek> ogolnie mam w rzyci taka polska lewice
<julek> ja sie juz nie wypowiadam
<|B|enedyktXVI> +1
<sysek> ja tez sie nie bede wypowiadal
<BlessJah> nie wiem na ile można zaufać informacji z WP, ale powoływali się na PAP twierdzac ze polowa zatrzymanych w stolicy to niemcy
<buharin> BlessJah, żebro mnie boli teraz : /
<BlessJah> buharin: nie wiedziales, ze bic sie beda?
<buharin> BlessJah, nie o to chodzi zbieraliśmy się z kolegami oglądać mecz na rynku i ciut wczesniej
<buharin> chcialem przyjsc
<termi> im mniej bedziemy na ten temat rozmawiac tymmniej szumy bedzie wokol tego a co za tym idzie nie bedziemy zywic tych co sa odpowiedzialni za to
<BlessJah> z kumplem w czwartek rozmawialem, powiedzial ze "kazdy przeciez wie, gdzie bedzie ustawka"
<termi> :)
<buharin> a ci skads wracali
<BlessJah> tyle ze ja wlasnie nalezalem do tej, nielicznej zapewne, grupy, ktora nie wiedziala i mogla sie przypatkiem napatoczyc
<buharin> BlessJah, a potem powiedzieli mi ze o 17 lazili po rynku i o 19 się rozchodzili
<buharin> BlessJah, to trafili na mnie i pomysleli ze jestem anarchistą bo mam czarny szalik i kurtke
<BlessJah> buharin: po wpierdolu usiedliscie przy kawce i porozmawialiscie o tym co sie wydarzylo?
<buharin> BlessJah, no kurwa
<BlessJah> :>
<buharin> BlessJah, po wpierdolu wróciłem do domu
<buharin> BlessJah, i znajomi potem do mnie wpadli wyciągnąć spowrotem
<buharin> na ten mecz...
<termi> polska wlochy?
<buharin> nom
<buharin> : /
<BlessJah> czy jest jeszcze w tym kraju jakis neutralny ubior?
<termi> tak nazywa sie goły :)
<BlessJah> w ktorym sie wszedzie mozna pokazac?
<buharin> termi, goły też nie bo tam pedały są ^^
<BlessJah> termi: dewiantow chyba prawica leje
 * buharin sodoma i gomora witamy w Polsce
<termi> no to neutralnym ubiorem bedzie zalozenie kaftanu nikt cie nie zleje tak sadze :)
<BlessJah> termi: bede latwiejszym celem, dla lejacych bez powodu
<BlessJah> jeszcze ktos pomysli, ze mam jakis problem
<termi> :) no raczej bedziesz mial z kaftanem :D:D
<BlessJah> zeby tylko z kaftanem
<buharin> BlessJah, no podobno na ostatnik meczu śląska to stali zapraszali na marsz
<buharin> BlessJah, i tak nie mamy problemów bo mamy jedną drużyne śląsk dobrze gra
<buharin> BlessJah, myślę że większość tych ludzi z zadym nie zna historii 11 listopada ; d
<buharin> BlessJah, ja też nie znam ale nikogo nie bije
<BlessJah> nie musisz znac, zeby bic
<termi> pewnie ze nie to takie lemingi sa ida za pierwszym slepo
<julek> podejrzewam, ze "prawica" - faktyczna, nie idioci znaja lepiej
<julek> "antifa" raczej nie zna, jesli twierdzi, ze hitler byl liberalem
<buharin> ale ja jeszcze nie słyszałem żeby coś konkretnego proponowali
<buharin> co mnie obchodzi jakis hitler i stalin....
<m477> omg ale sie najadlem
<buharin> poszliby na studia czy coś
<julek> wiekszosc pewnie studiuje
<julek> socjologie, czy pedagogike
<m477> :)
<m477> chwala im
<buharin> julek, u mnie na kierunku to nie widzialem nikogo takiego
<m477> buharin: słabo szukasz
<buharin> julek, sa jacys zwollenicy korwina no ale
<m477> Jarosław K. FTW
<buharin> m477, ja akurat na silownie nie chodze jak wiekszosc mojego kierunku
<m477> ?
<buharin> m477, a mnie zlapali jakies dresy
<m477> i sie pytali ile wyciskasz?
<buharin> m477, w centrum po 19
<buharin> m477, chciałbym ;D
<buharin> przecież ci ludzie nie wiedza co to jest linux
<buharin> ani opensource
<m477> ja w takich sytuacjach zawsze mowie, 'uwaga na*****an salto'
<buharin> m477, : Dahahaah
<buharin> m477, albo nie wiem czy slyszales o tej umowie co podpisali w tokio
<buharin> m477, ze maja scigac np. za to ze podasz jak scrackowac cos na blogu
<buharin> m477, i w ogole filtrowac skrzynki i blogi
<m477> WAT
<buharin> m477, czekaj poszukam
<m477> a po **** pisac na bloku jak cos scracować?
<m477> blogu
<buharin> m477, http://www.stopcenzurze.eu/
<m477> buharin: mate wyj****e na blogi mam
<ivanbohun> witam
<m477> witam równierz
<Ashiren> ohayou
<m477> ahoj
<ivanbohun> przy instalacji libreoffice  344 z pomocą tego artykułu  pojawiły sie błędy i utkałem , niewiedząc co dalej :(
<ivanbohun> http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/instalacja-libreoffice-3-4-2/
<m477> ivanbohun: sciagnij z oficialnej strony i przeczytaj README
<ivanbohun> moglibuście cos na to poradzic?
<ivanbohun> aha
<ivanbohun> i to wystarczy?
<m477> ivanbohun: jak tak robilem
<Ozil> jest już libre office 3.4.4
<Ozil> ale instalacja tak samo jak w tym poradniku od ivanbohun
<m477> w ogole sypie mi sie strasznie to LO na 10.04
<ivanbohun> i jak chodzi bo w 3.4.3 miałem bugi?
<m477> gorzej niż OO
<ivanbohun> mam  10.11 i  jakas tragedia nawet w 3.4.3 nie mogłem doc otwierać
<m477> standard :-)
<Ashiren> jeszcze wiecej forkow!
<ivanbohun> sorki 11.10 :P
<ivanbohun> więc moze jakis inny pakiet office?????? cos możecie lepszejszego :D podzucić??
<m477> MS
<ivanbohun>  ms office?
<m477> ną
<ivanbohun> a co to takiego? :O
<Ozil> stary standardowy format dokumentów ms office world
<Ozil> obecny to docx
<ivanbohun> hmmm pytałem o dobrze działaający pakiet OFFICE na ubuntu..
<ivanbohun> a nie o format
<Drathir> re
<Drathir> m477: a on domyślnie nie ma zainstalowanego pakietu?
<m477> LO?
<Drathir> ivanbohun: libreoffice lub openoffice
<Drathir> m477: tak
<Wilczek> Drathir: Lepiej LO
<m477> a ja wiem, ja mam 10.04
<Drathir> Wilczek: owszem dalej rozwijane będzie...
<Drathir> m477++
<m477> ;o
<ivanbohun> miałem ale się krzaczył więc wywaliłem i  chciałem zainstalować nojnowsza wersje LO
<m477> ivanbohun: ja mam najnowsza i tez sie krzeczy
<Drathir> ivanbohun: zależy jak usuwales, bo mogłeś pełno zależności wywalic...
<Drathir> m477: ja mam 3 jakąś
<Drathir> 3.4 chyba dokładnie
<Drathir> ech jeszcze inaczej - 3.4.3
<sysek> OOo jeszcze istnieje?
<Kwpolska> sysek: a czemu nie?
<Kwpolska> Thorbjorn: oh, hi, tar-gz
<Thorbjorn> 1o/
<sysek> Kwpolska: a czemu tak?
<sysek> Kwpolska: poza tym, swiat nie lubi oracle
<tajwanuser> http://imageshack.us/f/402/22116857.png/ - co to za motyw?
<m477> co to za szit
<BlessJah> irssi like
<m477> tez lubie
<tajwanuser> mam teraz motyw od platyny
<tajwanuser> :D
<julek> tajwanuser: gdzies ty to znalazl?
<julek> to moj screen chyba
<BlessJah> julek: szpieguje cie
<julek> z logow wygrzebal
<BlessJah> smieciarz
<julek> z 20 lutego 2010
<tajwanuser> julek: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2010/02/20/%23ubuntu-pl.html tutaj bylo, ale znalazlem przez google grafike
<BlessJah> julek: jesteś sławny
<tajwanuser> julek: na irssi.org sa screeny z Twoimi wypowiedziami, kw.polska kkl.imonda
<tajwanuser> slawa jak nic;p
<BlessJah> Kwpolska i kklimonda
<BlessJah> bez kropek
<tajwanuser> nie chce ich hlowac?;>
<BlessJah> niech wiedza ze o nich rozmawiamy
<julek> na ktorych screenach sa moje wypowiedzi?
<tajwanuser> julek: nie wiem, juz pozamykalem - na podstronie z motywami
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: spokojnie, widze
<julek> tajwanuser: zainteresowales mnie... a jaki to byl motyw?
<tajwanuser> czekaj, moze znajde
<tajwanuser> julek: duzo ich otwieralem
<Kwpolska> a ja syska znalazlem, more_readable
<tajwanuser> sysek jest na kilku
<Kwpolska> tajwanuser: przejrzalem wszystkie i nie widze
<tajwanuser> glowy nie daje
<julek> Kwpolska: chcialo ci sie?:P
<tajwanuser> duzo motywow dzisiaj ogladalem
<julek> http://irssi.org/themefiles/mosdef.png
<julek> o ten mam gdzies przerobiony na utf
<Kwpolska> julek: nudzi mi sie
<tajwanuser> ja ide sobie poprogramowac w javie, a pozniej w php:D
<m477> ;o
<julek> tajwanuser: to jednak?
<tajwanuser> julek: ym?:>
<julek> http://roflcopter.pl/5451
<tajwanuser> a;p no jednak java
<tajwanuser> ostatnio gdzies to napisalem i mnie nazwali materialista;p
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: a skad ten bbcode wytrzasnales?
<julek> tajwanuser: daj kompilator do bbcode
<BlessJah> julek: widziałeś kiedyś kompilator basha? nie? to nie piernicz :>
<julek> hmm... chociaz w sumie to ma jakis sens;)
<tajwanuser> BlessJah: ja czasami pisze rozne rzeczy;) julek moze cale IDE od razu?:P
<tajwanuser> parser bb moge dac:P
 * julek sie chowa
<Szatan> julek: bo biją i gazują?
<Filar> Jak się nazywały te statystyki, które kiedyś były tu na kanale?
<Filar> Może jeszcze są w sumie...
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: statu
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: staty
<Przekliniak> staty -> http://ircstats.ubuntu.pl
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: stats
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: I have 14 registered users with 16 registered hostmasks; 1 owner and 0 admins.
<jacekowski> tu masz
<Filar> o, dzięki
<lisu> re
<matti_> kum
<lisu> matti_: xchat? irssi?
<matti_> konversation
<m477> o/
<lisu> ble, kde
<matti_> czyczy
<lisu> kde ładne, ale normanie mnie rozwala
<tajwanuser> irssi zle, xchat jeszcze gorszy;p
<julek> bitchx
<m477> system ma nie wygladac tylko dzialac!
<julek> m477: zainstaluj freedosa
<m477> a co to
 * lisu says: squeeze FTW!
<m477> SQUEEZE \o/
 * Szatan says debian experimental && gentoo unstabile
<sysek> Kwpolska: gdzie mnie znalazles?
<lisu> Szatan: ty chyba lubisz adrenaline, w produkcji wrzucać niestabilne?
<Szatan> lisu: yep
<sysek> tajwanuser: madcow to jest
<m477> życie na krawędzi
<m477> system się wysypie i kaplica
<tajwanuser> sysek: dziekowka
<lisu> Szatan: to chyba niewiele kasy i niewielkie ryzyko masz, inaczej byś tak nie postępował
<m477> lisu: nie ma nic do stracenia
<lisu> 0 stresów, można eksperymentować x] hehe
<lisu> u mnie to nie przejdzie...
<lisu> po 4 latach zmieniłem z lennego na squeeze ... i hasło "cos to narobił?!?! ciagle tylko kombinujesz z komputerami"  x] LOL
<Kwpolska> sysek: more_readable
<Szatan> lisu: ja wychodzę z tej zasady "Life is a brutal bitch who suck my dick
<m477> OMFG :F
<lisu> o0
<m477> lisu: nie pitol, polewaj mate :-)
<lisu> m477: zeby jeszcze bylo co polewac
<m477> :-/
<m477> najlepiej wódke
<tajwanuser> hm.... chyba wroce do motywu platinum
<lisu> nie robicie tutaj jakich melanży w realu czasem?
<m477> mówisz o zlocie?
<lisu> coś w ten deseń
 * sysek polewa
 * m477 pije
 * lisu pije
 * m477 polewa
 * Szatan pije
<lisu> wszyscy pełnoletni piją :D:D:D
 * tajwanuser podbija kora
 * sysek tez pije
 * m477 pije i pali
 * lisu poszedł po browara, bo mu smaka zrobili
 * m477 pije
 * m477 skręca banknot i sypie ścieżke
<Szatan> m477: masz fetę?
<m477> Szatan: nie
<m477> nie tylko z fety się formuje ścieżki
<Szatan> m477: co dzisiaj polecasz?
<m477> 2c-i
 * lisu syknął browarkiem - to jest to co lisy lubią najbardziej :)
<m477> lisuy*
<m477> lisu: ile piwek kupiłeś?
<lisu> 2
<m477> :-/
<m477> smaka sobie tylko zrobisz
<lisu> m477: a skad wiesz ile mam w zapasie jeszcze x]
<m477> skoro poszedłeś po browary to znaczy, że miałeś zero
<m477> tak na moją logike
<lisu> mam jeszcze 1 schowane, ale ciiiiii.  Poza tym - nie ma chlania, jutro auto z garazu na spacer biore, wiec nie moge miec promili.
<tajwanuser> ja nie pije wiecej niz 1, 2 piwa
<lisu> tajwanuser: jade dopiero koło 17 jutro więc no problemos.
<lisu> m477: nie kupiłeś, tylko przyniosłeś... :D
<rpsyj> witam
<rpsyj> pamięta ktoś może, jak się nazywała ta strona gdzie można było zrobić taki prosty, geometryczny wzór na avatar?
<Szatan> lisu: sprawdziłeś bierznik opon zimowych?
<tajwanuser> rpsyj: nie
<tajwanuser> mam nadzieje, ze pomoglem
<rpsyj> już znalazłem, jak komuś by było potrzebne to Identicon
<rpsyj> dzięki, nara
<lisu> Szatan: nie, a powinienem? mam aktualnie dość nowe, 1 roczne yokohamki letnie, zimowe ogumienie dopiero w najbliższych dniach zamierzam ubrać
<Szatan> lisu: a wiadomo od kogo kupiłeś :P
<lisu> Szatan: sprecyzuj
<m477> lisu: 2 piwa to ja nawet tego piciem nie nazywam
<m477> okryłbym się hańbą
<lisu> m477: a czy ktos powiedzial, ze pije*(^)? po prostu wprowadzam do organizmu odpowiednią ilość płynów
<Szatan> lisu: eh, pozornie mogą wyglądać nowe i w papierkach też może być że z 2k11 ale mogły być używane lub pochodzić z przemytu.
<lisu> Szatan: 2010
<m477> lisu: śmiem twierdzić
<m477> [21:05:46] * lisu pije
<m477> nie umkniesz przed moim czujnym okiem
<lisu> m477: wiesz, po przeanalizowaniu twojej definicji picia...
<lisu> hehe
<m477> :-)
<lisu> dobra wymyślam nową zabawę, co by nudno tu nie było, róbta rzut ekranu i na wklejkę go i linki tutaj... moze uda mi sie kogos skrytykować ;]
<m477> lisu: Ty 1
<lisu> ok
<lisu> ja mam pure debian
<Szatan> lisu: Android wchodzi w grę?
<lisu> Szatan: moze byc
<julek> http://anchorage.rutgers.edu/~julek/screen5.png
<julek> bylo...
<m477> chyba old
<julek> Szatan: afair ty zawsze miales najpaskudniejsze screeny;)
<lisu> http://yfrog.com/ghzrzutekranuwdp
<m477> wtf jak to powiekszyc
<Szatan> julek: me gusta :P
<julek> martin lechowicz...
<julek> hmm... tez mam debiana na dysku
<julek> stabilnego
<lisu> a reszta co? nie wie gdzie "print screen" leży?
<m477> :-(
<m477> lisu: juz wrzucam
 * Szatan szuka printscreena @Android
<Szatan> a mam :D
<m477> http://i.imgur.com/4IBoA.jpg
<Szatan> m477: 2 monitory?
<lisu> m477: w cernie pracuje - respect x]
<lisu> no pewnie ze 2
<m477> lisu: chciałbym :-)
<tajwanuser> malo tych kart masz
<tajwanuser> w operze
<tajwanuser> :D
<m477> w ff mam więcej
<m477> no i jeszcze chrome...
<lisu> http://yfrog.com/17201111122149261280x800sp
<m477> compiz
<m477> u mnie compiz kompa wiesza co chwile
<lisu> m477: a ja mam ati
<m477> a co compiz na ati nie dziala?
<lisu> no działa.. ale wiesz, u mnie tylko na otwartych, bo amd zakonczyło wsparcie na 8.10 dla linucha dla moich kart
<lisu> ati x1250
<lisu> w porównaniu do unity, compiz na squeezie chodzi jak malina, unity normalnie pauke ssie totalnie jesli chodzi o wydajnosc
<jacekowski> bo gnome obsysa
<jacekowski> a unity jeszcze bardziej
<jacekowski> a kwin roksuje rulezem
<dweller> dobrze że ja nie mam takich wałków
<Wilczek> Jak się wyłączało skrypt w irssi?
<dweller> unload
<dweller> logiczne
<dweller> :D
<Wilczek> Niekoniecznie :P
<Wilczek> 22:10 -!- Irssi: Reloaded configuration
<Wilczek> 22:13 -!- Irssi: Module autoaway/ is not loaded
<Wilczek> Chodzi o to drugie
<Wilczek> Walić to ;f
<tajwanuser> serwery typu gmail.com, poczta.o2.pl, interie, wp etc. maja jakies ograniczenia? tzn jakbym chcial wyslac powiedzmy 100 000 maii przez pop3, to zablokuja mnie?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> jak chcesz spam wysylac to nie w taki sposob
<tajwanuser> gadalem z facetem, ktory ma 2 miliony adresow mailowych, niestety nie jestem w temacie
<BlessJah> spam przez pop3?
<BlessJah> i to gmailowy lub tlenowy?
<BlessJah> no way
<tajwanuser3000> czemu od razu spam... :D
<tajwanuser3000> a tak na serio, zdaje sie, ze jest jakas lista serwerow, ktore maja prawo do mailowania, zgadza sie?
<BlessJah> nie ma
<tajwanuser3000> i jezeli serwer nie znajduje sie na tej liscie, to maile od niego sa z automatu przenoszone do spamu, albo wcale nie dochodza?
<BlessJah> nie
<tajwanuser3000> aha... kiedys cos takiego czytalem
<BlessJah> gdzie?
<tajwanuser3000> jak mi nie dochodzily maile z strony
<tajwanuser3000> BlessJah: ze 3 lata temu;]
<BlessJah> dawno i nieprawda?
<tajwanuser3000> na to wyglada
<tajwanuser3000> pisales cos jakies 260s temu?
<BlessJah> nie mów mi, że timestamp masz w sekundach od epoch?
<tajwanuser3000> tzn przed "spam przez pop3?"
<tajwanuser3000> nvm
<BlessJah> nic
<dweller> 1st
<m477> 2st
<dweller> ;f
<m477> ;-/
<m477> brejk de lajn łi hef tu daj :)
 * dweller ziewa
 * m477 tesh
#ubuntu-pl 2011-11-13
<pakos> idz spac dweller :>
<m477> JEBAC POLICJE
<pakos> dostales mandat?
<julek> nie, kupil dres z takim nadrukiem
<pakos> ;-)
<m477> ;-)
<m477> julek: pijemy?
<julek> m477: heh
<julek> wlasciwie nawet nie mam co
<fixer_33> witam
<julek> fixer_33: o/
<m477> tez witam
<m477> fixer_33: polewaj
<fixer_33> m4777: poki co nie mam czym
<fixer_33> he mam taki problem z code blocksem
<fixer_33> nie idzie nic uruchomic bo wyrzuca permission denied
<m477> daj sudo
<fixer_33> odpalac za kazdym razem code blocks jako root
<fixer_33> z lekka niewygodne
<m477> a co to wołgle
<m477> julek: sraczka Cię dopadła? :>
<julek> nie... walcze z irssi
<m477> piwo wóda polibuda
<Ozil> jam wrucił z imprezy było bosko
<Ozil> idę spać
<Szatan> Wizard: jesteś magiku od Javy?
<sysek> :o
<lim0n> jaki znacie najlepszy (najbezpieczniejszy) algorytm szyfrowaania?
<lim0n> nie musi być wydajny
<lim0n> tylko piekielnie bezpieczny i maksymalnie trudny do rozszyfrowani
<lim0n> a
<sysek> ja nie znam.
<lim0n> z teog co czytam to polecają rijandela i xora
<lim0n> i coś o nazwie "quantum cryptography" ale wątpię że zaimplementuję to korzystając z php xD
<lim0n> a jednak xora nie polecają xD
<Wilczek> lim0n: UTF!
<lim0n> Wilczek mam włączone
<lim0n> utf-8 encode/decode messages mirc
<sysek> a ja nie moge ustawic serwera www :/
<sysek> mam caly czas brak dostepu
<Szatan> sysek: lighttpd?
<sysek> lampp
<sysek> ale chyba sprobuje cos innego
<buharin> od 2 dni nic nie robie ;d
<sysek> buharin: niw tylko Ty ;)
<Szatan> buharin: to umyj gary będzie coś pożytecznego
<buharin> :D
<buharin> Szatan, drugi dzień pije ; D i nic mi się nie chce
<Szatan> buharin: nie leń się
<buharin> Szatan, a tak w ogole panowie informatycy stwierdzili ze w odwecie pojdziemy bić dresów za rok : D
<jacekowski> lim0n: OTP
<jacekowski> lim0n: wszyscy sie zgadzaja ze OTP jest najbezpieczniejsze
<lim0n> jacekowski mcrypt w php to obsługuje?
<lim0n> czy muszę sam spisać nową klasę
<lim0n> w blowfishu mam 448 klucz, będzie z 56 znaków
<jacekowski> chyba obsluguje
<Szatan> http://i.imgur.com/R4Kpr.png zimowo :)
<lim0n> jacekowski a dodasz mi do tego szyfrowanie bezkluczowe
<lim0n> to bym najpierw dane zaszyfrowałl bez klucza, potem otp z klcuzem, potem znowu bez, konwert na hex i dopisanie do obrazka
<sysek> lim0n: ladnie ;)
<sysek> tfu
<sysek> Szatan:
<Szatan> sysek: Android :P
<sysek> domyslam sie :)
<sysek> ale to jaki tablet
<Szatan> takie tam modyfikacje systemu
<Szatan> sysek: nope, Motorola Milestone :P
<lim0n> he he
<Szatan> http://i.imgur.com/1SOZL.png
<Szatan> sysek: ^
<lim0n> co tak mało ramu?
<Szatan> jak tylko wbudowane jest 256 mb ramu
<Szatan> szczerze mówiąc mi wystarcza
<lim0n> no pewnie, ale dziwne że do 1ghzz procka dają tylko 256 ramu
<jacekowski> ja mam symbian^3
<sysek> na lighthttp mam 403 :/
<jacekowski> i jest lepszy od androida
<Szatan> eh, symbian wymiera
<jacekowski> symbian ma sie dalej lepiej niz android
<jacekowski> a do tego nie dawno dopiero wydala nokia telefony z nowym symbian^3
<lim0n> jacekowski a co z szyfrowaniem bez klucza :>?
<BlessJah> Szatan: slysze o wymieraniu symbiana odkad pamietam
<Szatan> BlessJah: chodzi o rozwój
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> to tez slysze odkad pamietam
<Szatan> http://i.imgur.com/OXQ09.jpg
<BlessJah> a od osob, ktore pamietaja poczatki symbianam wiem, ze mowilo sie to samo, zanim zainteresowalem sie tematem
<sysek> o tak
<sysek> dziala :))
<jacekowski> Szatan: symbian tez jest rozwijany
<Szatan> aż wezmę jakąś nową słuchawkę z symbianem anna
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ^3? a co z maemo?
<sysek> doszedlem do wniosku, ze nie bede sie uczyl nowych jezykow programwania tylko doszkole sie w c/c++
<jacekowski> cholera wie
<lim0n> BlessJah maemo.jacekowski.org
<lim0n> masz postępy na bieżąco
<BlessJah> pozbyles sie n900?
<sysek> a mi sie cholernie podoba ta nowa nokia N9
<BlessJah> no zła nie jest, mialem okazje pomacać
<BlessJah> ale brak jakiegokolwiek klawisza?
<BlessJah> nawet zwyczajowych sluchawek czerwonej i zielonej?
<sysek> Szatan: bawiles sie tym lighttpd?
<Szatan> sysek: yep
<sysek> Szatan: skrypt php dziala, ale jak chce wejsc do folderu z joomla
<sysek> http://i.imgur.com/Q5crX.png
<Szatan> sysek: chowny i chmody dobre?
<sysek> tak
<sysek> hm. moze to cos z fastcgi?
<sysek> nie wiem no
<sysek> :(
<sysek> Szatan: i dupa?
<Szatan> sysek: poka config
<sysek> lighttpd?
<Szatan> sysek: ya
<sysek> http://pastebin.ca/2094126
<Szatan> sysek: dpkg -l | grep php
<sysek> http://pastebin.ca/2094127
<Szatan> sysek: jakie masz chowny na katalog?
<sysek> drwxr-xr-x 3 sysek sysek 4096 2011-11-13 10:58 www
<sysek> mam utworzone dowiazanie
<sysek> ale jeden plik php dziala, z phpinfo
<Szatan> sysek: a z joomlą?
<sysek> tak samo
<sysek> sysek:sysek
<Szatan> sysek: daj sysek:www-data?
<sysek> czeum www-data :( ?
<Szatan> sysek: bo masz tak w configu lighttpd
<sysek> nadal 500
<lim0n> 500 to przez złe chmody?
<lim0n> wydawało mi się że wtedy jest 403
<sysek> raczej nie
<sysek> no wlasnie
<Szatan> sysek: a daj www-data:www-data
<Szatan> 5xx to są błędy webserwera
<sysek> nadal
<lim0n> sysek to może nie ustawiłeś hostsów
<lim0n> to z windowsa, ale pewnie linuxy też coś takiego mają
<lim0n> :P
<sysek> hmm.
<sysek> no nie wiem
<sysek> :(
<lim0n> albo przeinstaluj w cholerę i zacznij od początku
<lim0n> nie!
<lim0n> lamp ma chyba dobry support
<lim0n> to zajrzyj na ich forum
<Szatan> huh, głodny jestem
<lim0n> i poszukaj 500 error
<Lord_Kakturion> czesc
<Lord_Kakturion> Szatan: jestes?
<Lord_Kakturion> wgralem z powrotem to pulseaudio i nie mam w ogole sygnaly na sluchawkach
<Szatan> Lord_Kakturion: nie?
<Lord_Kakturion> jak odpalam pa volume control to tam mi pokazuje glosnocs dzieku jaka jest obecnie odtwarzana
<Lord_Kakturion> Szatan: ?
<Szatan> * media-sound/pavucontrol Available versions:  0.9.10 (~)1.0 {gtk3 nls} Homepage:            http://freedesktop.org/software/pulseaudio/pavucontrol/ Description:         Pulseaudio Volume Control, GTK based mixer for Pulseaudio
<Szatan> Lord_Kakturion: ^ masz to zainstalowane
<Lord_Kakturion> instalowalem z repozytorium
<Szatan> Lord_Kakturion: a w wyklikałeś?
<Lord_Kakturion> pavucontrol 0.99.1-0ubuntu1
<Lord_Kakturion> Szatan: ?
<Szatan> Lord_Kakturion: no w pavucontrol
<sysek> lim0n: no ja teraz bawie sie lighttpd
<Lord_Kakturion> czekaj
<Lord_Kakturion> mam, ale tylko na jednym z 3 wyjsc
<Lord_Kakturion> jak przepiolem sluchawki to dziala
<Lord_Kakturion> ale tamta gra dalej nie dziala
<Lord_Kakturion> Sorry but your soundcard can't do this
<Lord_Kakturion> taki mam tylko blad przy padsp
<sysek> Szatan: nie wiesz czy jest juz jakies distro gentoo z gnome?
<Szatan> sysek: przecież livedvd gentoo ma gnome
<sysek> ale nie ma gentoo-installera :P
<Szatan> ah, coś mi się przypomniało :P
<Szatan> http://www.calculate-linux.org/main/en/download
<Szatan> sysek: ^
<Szatan> nie miałem okazji przetestować
<sysek> bazuje na gentoo ?
<Szatan> yep
<sysek> bo mnie znow naszlo na gentoo, ale pewnie zaraz mi minie :D
<Szatan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calculate_Linux
<sysek> najpierw na virtualce sobie zainstaluje
<lim0n> po co czas tracić
<lim0n> instaluj od razu
<lim0n> kto nie ryzykuje ten nie gra
<lim0n> ja w vice city zawsze strzelałem do policjantów :P
<lim0n> bez "2 gwiazdek" nie było kolorytu :P
<sysek> to najpierw zrobie backup partycji ;)
<lim0n> to akurat roztropne :D
<lim0n> plus wyślij na chomika
<lim0n> i zabezpiecz :P
<sysek> dobry pomysl
<sysek> mam konto na chomiku :P
<lim0n> ale wysyłaj na prywatne
<lim0n> żeby nikt tego nie mógł pobrać
<lim0n> ja ostatnipo na chomiku mam takie prędkości
<lim0n> że aż strach
<lim0n> pełne wsparcie 100/100
<Szatan> jestem ciekaw ile czasu by się upał 10 TB plik
<lim0n> shell na ovh
<lim0n> Szatan zależy od łącza :D
<Szatan> lim0n: 100/100 symetryk światło :P
<lim0n> średnia pewnie wyjdzie 90mbit czyli 10 megabajtów 10 tb = 10 000 000 megabajtów czyli tylko milion sekund :D
<lim0n> czyli tylko miesiąc :D
<Szatan> a i licząc na szczęście np. pad prądu, neta lub zerwanie połączenia z serwerem
<lim0n> dokładnie 12 dni
<lim0n> jak masz takiego symetryka to pewnie to samo co u mine ovh
<lim0n> ja mam uptime 35 dni
<lim0n> więc spoko
<lim0n> windows 2008 server
<Szatan>  12:48:25 up 65 days, 17:22, 21 users,  load average: 1.58, 2.09, 2.12
<Szatan> fedora
<Szatan> 14:47  up 99 days,  3:50, 1 user, load averages: 0,05 0,02 0,00
<Szatan> freebsd
<lim0n> ale ja nie poluję na uptime
<lim0n> poza tym to windows
<lim0n> muszę resetować z aktualkkami od czasu do czasu
<lim0n> zresztą mi to wystarcza, ja jedynie przerzucam z torrentów na chomika stuff
<lim0n> więc spokojnie :D
<lim0n> a co chcesz na tego chomika wstawiać
<lim0n> co się składa na te 10 tb
<Szatan> lim0n: raczej backup moich plików :P
<lim0n> (jeśli chcesz to udostępnić to musiałbyś ludziom dawać login i haslo do swojego konta, a wtedy kaszana)
<lim0n> a backup to przejdzie :D
<lim0n> zawsze mnie ciekawiło czy chomik blokuje równoległe połączenia z różnych ip na jedno konto
<lim0n> bo jeśli nie to można napisać program który by wykorzystywał jedno konto
<lim0n> a dzięki temu wiele osób ma darmowy hosting :D
<Mhrok> Bry!
<BlessJah> lim0n: mało ci darmowych hostingów?
<lim0n> BlessJah dropbox prędkość pobierania publicznych wstawek na łączu 1gbit - 2 megabajty...
<BlessJah> nvm
<lim0n> ale to prawda
<lim0n> sprawdź sam
<lim0n> ostatni dobry darmowy hosting spierdoliła recesja (czyt. przeklej.pl)
<lim0n> ach, przepraszam za słownictwo
<Mhrok> Dlatego ja trzymam pliki u siebie (rootnode). Może nie ciśnie wszystkim pełnym łączem, ale trzymam ile chce i kiedy chcę i wysyłam ilę chcę. Dla mnie (700KB/s down) w zupełności wystarcza.
<Mhrok> Nie jest to darmowe, ale coś za coś...
<Mhrok> Do kogo się zwrócić o zmianę nicku na forum ubuntu.pl? Moje "michalekk" juz sie zdezaktualizowało, a nie chcę stracić postów :D
<Szatan> Mhrok: do sylwestra?
<lim0n> Mhrok pomyśl co będzie jak zbierzesz sporo danych
<lim0n> gdzieś musisz trzymać tę dziecięcą pornografię (to żart) :P
<Mhrok> Mam też dropboxa i duży dysk :D
<sysek> sie robi :)
<lim0n> Mhrok dropbox ma limit 2gb
<lim0n> poza tym kasują konta
<lim0n> niestety
<Szatan> |B|enedyktXVI: Ave!
<lim0n> vectra power
<lim0n> |B|enedyktXVI pamiętaj że upc ma teraz 150/10mmbit z możliwością 150/20mbit :D
<|B|enedyktXVI> ave
<lim0n> tego vectra nie przebije na chwilę obecną
<lim0n> chociaż ma możliwości
<lim0n> (bo przejęli spraya)
<Mhrok> Ja się kiszę na 6Mb/s :D
<lim0n> Mhrok nie musisz, w tarnowie jest 1gbit
<Oblawa> witajcie!
<lim0n> trzeba tylko mieć kasę na chawirę :P
<lim0n> Oblawa siemasz
<Oblawa> dokonałem przełomowego odkrycia!
<Mhrok> Mieszkam w podwaszawskiej miejscowości i tam kabli nie ma :<
<Mhrok> Oblawa: podziel się z nami tymże odkryciem!
<lim0n> Mhrok no to netia bez limitu
<lim0n> dostaniesz 20/1 mbit
<lim0n> i jest ok
<lim0n> ponad 2 megabajty
<Oblawa> żeby scrollować stronę na laptopie wystarczy położyć dwa palce na touchpadzie, nie trzeba przy krawędzi suwać palca
<sysek> |B|enedyktXVI: o/
<Oblawa> pamiętam że 2 lata temu widziałem to na maku i bardzo zazdrościłem tej funkcjonalności ;P
<Mhrok> lim0n: netia bez limitu właśnie mam
<Mhrok> dlatego mam 6Mb/s a nie 2 :D
<Mhrok> takie kable, niestety
<sysek> teraz wrzucic na chomikuj
<Oblawa> widzę że moje przełomowe odkrycie nie wzbudza entuzjazmu ;/
<Mhrok> Oblawa: ja mam od tego kółko w myszy :D
<Oblawa> :P
<lim0n> Mhrok jak przyjdą ci rachunki za prąd za desktopa to zajęczysz po laptopa :D
<lim0n> u mnie asus eee 1000hd 36 watt
<Mhrok> lim0n: nie ja płacę :>
<Oblawa> oj, ja bym desktopa chciał...
<Mhrok> lim0n: "watów"
<lim0n> stary desktop tagan 1,5kW
<Mhrok> i tak nie ciągnie więcej niż 300W
<lim0n> no o to mi chodziło
<Oblawa> takiego klasycznego z i3
<Oblawa> do obrabiania filmów
<lim0n> ja miałem karty w 4x sli
<lim0n> 4 karty w sli xD
<lim0n> też do grafiki
<Oblawa> a na tym co mam 15 minut HD renderowałem 4 godziny...
<lim0n> ohm
 * Mhrok ma w desktopie Q9550
<lim0n> e to ja miałem 280 geforcy
<lim0n> ale też konsumowaly sporawo
<lim0n> plus xeon
<Mhrok> No i nadal nie dobijesz do 1kW moim zdaniem ;)
<Oblawa> myślę nad wymianem procka, poczuję zmianę z 1.6 dual core na 2.0?
<Oblawa> tylko w tym wiekowym pudle zmieniać procesor to też niezła frajda.
<Mhrok> Ja tam zamast w kompa zainwestuję w rower
<Mhrok> bardziej życiowa inwestycja
<Mhrok> Oho, ktoś do mnie na gadu pisze, żebym wszedł na jakąś stronę i sprawdził czy działa. Randomowy numer :D
<Mhrok> róbuje załozyc konto na jednej stronce i co chwile pisze ze serwer przeciazony i zeby
<Mhrok> sprobowac za klika minut. Mozesz tylko sprawdzic czy Tobie wchodzi strona?
<Oblawa> lol
<lim0n> ha ha
<lim0n> pewnie bit.l
<lim0n> y
<Oblawa> Mhrok: ja mam kolarkę za 300 zł
<Oblawa> i chwalę sobie
<Oblawa> bardz
<Oblawa> o
<lim0n> przekierowanie na zer%nijswojastara.pl
<lim0n> Oblawa brauna?
<Mhrok> On teraz próbuje wysłać mi linka chyba... tylko go do listy nie dodałem... niech próbuje :D
<Oblawa> lim0n: składaka ;)
<Oblawa> brzydki strasznie
<Oblawa> ale nikt mi go nie ukradnie
<Oblawa> a śmiga się bosko
<lim0n> zaraz dostaniesz w takiej formie h-t-t-p-:-/-/-b-i-t-.-l-y-/-1-2-3-4-5
<lim0n> :P
<lim0n> Oblawa nie zczaiłeś żartu :D, kolarka - golarka - braun produkuje golarki :P
<Oblawa> wskoczyć na rower o 22 i pojechać w centrum warszawy... adrenalina jakich mało :D
<lim0n> Oblawa zwłaszcza teraz jak kibole wybiegli na ulice  żeby rozkurwiać wozy transmisyjne
<Mhrok> Oblawa: nie przesadzaj, ja jeżdżę Al. Krakowską do domu w godzinach dziennych i nocnych... czasem o 3 rano :D
<Oblawa> lim0n: :| jestem tylko humanistą ?
<Oblawa> lim0n: oj tam, takie to przesadzone ;)
<Szatan> Oblawa: zacznij coś z pamięci cytować i impretować?
<Oblawa> jedźmy nikt nie woła?
<Oblawa> xD
<Mhrok> Oblawa: też z warszawy jesteś?
<Oblawa> tak
<Mhrok> Warszawa czy okolice?
<Oblawa> centrum ;)
<Mhrok> Ha. Noob. Ja dojeżdżam z Raszyna :D
<Oblawa> i na rowerze staję się wrogiem publicznym nr. 1 kierowców autobusów
<Mhrok> Wiem, ja też. Zaraz się okaże, że bywasz na MAsach Krytycznych?
<Oblawa> nie wiem co oni mają ale czychają na moje życie notorycznie
<Oblawa> Mhrok: dawno nie byłem ale swego czasu byłem na każdej
<Oblawa> jeśli już to teraz kusi mnie nocna masa
<Mhrok> Teraz? Przymarzniesz do kierownicy :D
<lim0n> a jest?
<Mhrok> Jest
<lim0n> myślałem że merida śpi w nocy
<lim0n> xD
<Oblawa> bo ja leń jestem i samemu to mi się nie chce
<lim0n> to pewnie śmigają pruszków-warszawa
<Oblawa> Mhrok: jeździło się w gorszych warunkach
<Oblawa> tylko musiał bym zrobić przegląd mojej sarence. i nie wiem odmalować tą ramę bo trochę wstyd się przed bractwem rowerowym pokazać
<Mhrok> Podskocz na masę(dzienną), tylko wcześniej się zapowiedz to się telefonami wymienimy.
<Oblawa> i będziemy sobie kompilować jądra irl? ;)
<Oblawa> ale spoko, może skoczę bo kumpel mnie wyciąga
<Oblawa> od jakiegoś czasu
<Mhrok> Fajnie jest, teraz niezłe tempo i mniej ludzi
<Oblawa> no to faktycznie
<Mhrok> bo w lato jak 2000+ to ślimaczy się troche
<Oblawa> te masy wakacyjne są
<Oblawa> no właśnie
<Oblawa> nie do jazdy
<Mhrok> Nie no, ja zabezpieczam
<Oblawa> ah
<Oblawa> no widzisz, mnie do masy bydło mocno zniechęciło
<Mhrok> Ale stanie w jednym miejscu przy wkurzonych kierowcach 20 minut to ryzyko :D
<Mhrok> Wiem, mnie wkurzają niektórzy ludzie
<Mhrok> a teraz ich nie ma "bo za zimno"
<Oblawa> parę razy widziałem gnojów którzy lusterka ludziom zamykali
<Oblawa> wiesz stoją w korku wkurwieni
<Oblawa> a tu jeszcze masa i zamykają im lusterka :|
<lim0n> niech w polsce gumball 3000 zorganizują
<lim0n> wpisowe 120 tysięcy dolców
<lim0n> to chociaż ładnie się ogląda
<lim0n> trasa lizbona tokio
<Oblawa> o właśnie Mhrok
<Oblawa> to skoro ty warszawiak
<Oblawa> to jak by ktoś znajomy szukał kogoś do cieciówki to się zgłaszam
<Oblawa> ;)
<Oblawa> bo ostatnia wypłata leży i jest zamrożona a ja bez pracy teraz ;_;
<Szatan> Oblawa: zacznij poezje pisać :P
<Oblawa> Szatan: poezja mi nie idzie. proza prędzej ale istni mistrzowie pióra nie są w stanie się utrzymać za pisanie.
<Oblawa> ale ostatnio myślę nad kupnem licencji na starego flasha i robienie czegoś w stylu amanta design ;)
<lim0n> eee
<lim0n> napisz książkę informatyczną
<lim0n> "użytkowanie systemów z rodziny bsd"
<lim0n> http://helion.pl/zostanautorem
<lim0n> wydałem już u nich książkę o xmlu
<lim0n> 1000 zł zaliczki i 2380 zł za sprzedaż
<Oblawa> tyle że ja kompletnie nie znam się na unixach.
<Oblawa> czasem coś sobie w konsoli zrobię ale nic więcej
<BlessJah> lim0n: jaki tytuł?
<Mhrok> Cholera, muszę wrócić na windowsa sprawdzić część archiwum gadu...beznadzieja
<BlessJah> zreverse-engineeruj syntax archiwum i napisz konwerter
<Mhrok> Szybciej będzie przejść na windowsa :D
<BlessJah> i tak za każdym razem?
<lim0n> BlessJah to było 5 lat temu, jedynie rewersy w bibliotekach gliwickich znajdziesz "XML od podstaw" Jerzy Witkiewicz
<lim0n> w sumie 2 emisje nakłady po 5 i 3 tys
<Oblawa> http://polskagnida.tumblr.com/
<Oblawa> :D
<lim0n> 62 zł za książkę, miękka oprawa, 189 stron
<BlessJah> lim0n: od tak wbijasz i piszesz książkę?
<lim0n> nie, musiałem jechać do gliwic
<lim0n> ale formularz po prostu wypełniasz
<lim0n> dzwonią do ciebie
<BlessJah> jakoś kontrolują jakość czy wydają wszystko, co brzmi mądrze?
<lim0n> i wydają każdą szmirę
<BlessJah> lol
<lim0n> nawet to co brzmi debilnie
<lim0n> np jak korzystać z worda
<lim0n> word dla debili
<lim0n> excel dla mioteł
<BlessJah> to mogę skrypt z podstaw programowania przepisać i wydać?
<BlessJah> i zainkasować 3k?
<lim0n> dosłownnie, popatrz na listę ich książek które wydają
<BlessJah> 3k trochę malo za 200 stron tekstu, chyba że z obrazkami
<lim0n> właśnie na to trzeba uważać
<Oblawa> BlessJah: no właśnie właśnie
<jacekowski> wydadza wszystko co sie sprzeda
<BlessJah> lim0n: większość znam tylko z okładek, ale część rzeczywiście szmirowate
<jacekowski> BlessJah: widac jego ksiazka sie gownianie sprzedawala
<lim0n> jacekowski wydają też to co się nie sprzedaje, 1 tysiąc zaliczki
<lim0n> po prostu nie dostajesz nic jeśli mało się sprzedaje
<Oblawa> 200 stron tekstu i 3 k, nie wiem. nic technicznego nie pisałem ale robienie takiej powieści zajmuje kupę czasu :P
<BlessJah> Oblawa: przepisanie skryptu?
<BlessJah> kupę nie
<jacekowski> lim0n: nie trzeba duzo sprzedac zeby 1k sie zwrocilo
<jacekowski> 20 ksiazek i juz masz
<lim0n> Oblawa jeśli tylko tłumaczcysz plus robisz screeny i nie piszesz o niczym trudnym (np nie tłumaczysz jak korzystyać ze wskaźników w brainfucku) to 3 tygodnie
<BlessJah> lim0n: na co trzeba uważać?
<lim0n> jacekowski dokładnie
<lim0n> żeby temat był w miarę prosty, chyba że chcesz bestsellera
<lim0n> to elektronika
<lim0n> wyłącznie
<lim0n> bo to studenci kupują
<Oblawa> hahaha! teraz wszyscy tutaj będą wydawać książki :D
<BlessJah> hm... pogadam z kumplami
<lim0n> pprzykładowo ja musiałem kupić (jak byłem na politechnice wrocławskiej) układy scalone których autorem był mój wykładowca
<Oblawa> serce rośnie, a mówią że literatura umiera :D
<BlessJah> dla studenta nie ma rzeczy niemożliwych
<lim0n> he he :D
<lim0n> zwłascza jak roboty nie ma, a tutaj trach - wydają każdą książkę i za darmo tysiaczek wskakuje (minimum)
<lim0n> oczywiście można skończyć studia i zarabiać 10k jako inżynier, ale po co to komu :P
<Oblawa> no nie w moim przypadku
<BlessJah> lim0n: przychodzisz do nich z książką czy z tytułem, dostajesz zaliczkę a potem dopiero książkę przynosisz?
<Oblawa> ja dziś nie poszedłem do radia ;_;
<Oblawa> i umrę jako radioamator najwyżej
<Oblawa> ;/
<Oblawa> z głodu
<Szatan> Oblawa: może pirackie radio? :D
<Oblawa> w warszawie nadawał bym może tydzień jeśli miał bym mobilne studio
<Oblawa> mój znajomy (obecnie w UK) nadawał pirackie radio ale w małym mieście
<Oblawa> to z 2 miesiące bodaj przeżył
<Oblawa> a później wiadomo
<BlessJah> Oblawa: pirackie od razu, rozejrzyj się, może jakaś uczelnia ma lub chce mieć radiostację studencką
<Oblawa> nawiasem to straszne, dostajesz gigantyczne grzywny i wpis w akta jak przestępca za to że wolne fale sobie człowiek zajmował
<Oblawa> BlessJah: ale ja już mam praktyki w radiu
<Oblawa> w studenckim zresztą też robiłem
<BlessJah> lim0n: można pisać książki w trakcie studiów a potem zarabiać 10k
<Oblawa> i internetowym
<BlessJah> Oblawa: no to czemu masz jako radioamator umierać?
<Oblawa> myślę nad katolickim radiem żeby się po studiach załapać :D
<Oblawa> BlessJah: zapotrzebowanie nikłę
<Oblawa> nikłe*
<Oblawa> tradycyjne media w odwrocie
<BlessJah> to czemu takie studia wybrałeś?
<Oblawa> BlessJah: bo to lubię
<BlessJah> drugi kierunek?
<BlessJah> ewentualnie przenieść się na coś powiązanego
<Oblawa> i zaprawdę wolę ginąć jako radioamator aniżeli robić coś co będzie mnie wkurwiać
<Oblawa> nie. żadnych zmian. to już mój 4 kierune
<Oblawa> k
<BlessJah> lol
<BlessJah> serio?
<Oblawa> tak :>
<BlessJah> ile na 3 poprzednich wytrzymywałeś, i dlaczego przerywałeś/zmieniałeś???
<Oblawa> miesiąc fotografi, prawie rok orientalistyki, miesiąc mechatroniki, rok i teraz 2 zaczyna się dziennikarstwa radiowego
<lim0n> BlessJah spis treści, rozdział, coś o sobie (typu jestem zawodowym programistą, ble, ble), potem przynosisz im gotową książkę, kościuszki 1c gliwice (po kontakccie telefonicznym), nie wiem czy teraz nie można się już umówić gdzieś w księgarni w twoim mieście
<BlessJah> tam zaczyna, już trwa, ponad pół semestru przeleciało
<Oblawa> na fotografi straszne buce i musiał bym komerchę robić że fuj, orientalistyka nie nadaje się do niczego, mechatronika jest straszna. nigdy więcej wojskowej akademi technicznej no i dziennikarstwo. jest w miarę ok.
<Oblawa> no i mam świra na punkcie radia ;)
<lim0n> Oblawa jak cię zlokalizowali?
<lim0n> śledzili fale (o.0) czy jakoś po znajomych?
<Oblawa> to mój znajomy miał pirackie radio
<lim0n> a no i jak go dorwała rada nadzorcza xD
<marwy> mozna zainstalowac lubuntu z pendrive'a uzywajac alternate cd?
<marwy> czego uzyc?
<tajwanuser> i co, pojdziesz siedziec na 20 lat?
<Oblawa> oni organizowali jakieś protesty przeciwko wojnie w iraku /afganistanie (nie pamiętam)
<Oblawa> dosyć spore
<Oblawa> poza tym wykrycie lokacji po falach nie jest trudne
<lim0n> na razie
<marwy> nie wiecie czasem czy unetbootin wspiera lubuntu alternate cd?
<morfeusz888> zna ktoś tymczasowe obejście tego problemu ? -- > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/885461
<Szatan> morfeusz888: downgrade paczki?
<sysek> Szatan: chyba jednak wole stawiac gentoo od zera ;)
<Metallhead> takie pytanie, w operze w okienku instalacji słowników nie ma żadnych słowników. czli jak zainstalować polski słownik?
<Szatan> sysek: No shit Sherlock
<sysek> :)
<Metallhead> ↑, pomoze ktos?
<morfeusz888> Metallhead, przeinstaluj operę
<Metallhead> sudo apt-get remove opera i potem zainstalować? nic ni dało
<julek> morfeusz888: a ty zaktualizuj gtk
<julek> Metallhead: wywal konfiguracje: rm -rf ~/.opera
<morfeusz888> julek, wszystkie aktualizacje po instalowane. Chyba, że o coś innego chodzi
<Metallhead> julek: dzieki, działa :P
<julek> morfeusz888: tez mialem problemy z gtk i opera
<julek> tam cos teraz mieszaja...
<morfeusz888> julek, aktualnie sprawdzam wersję opery 11.51
<morfeusz888> 11.52 sypie
<morfeusz888> jestem ciekaw, kiedy to naprawią. Długo tak nie pociągnę.
<julek> moze opera-next?
<julek> ja mialem problemy z opera, na nowszym gtk opera dziala ladnie
<julek> ale lxappearance, czy transmission stare juz nie chca;)
<julek> popsuli linuksa i juz...
<morfeusz888> julek, jak 11.51 da ciała, to wtedy ściągnę Next
<julek> a mi niech ktos powie jak poustawiac gtk3
<sysek> chce mi sie płakac jak patrze na ta polske.
<djmentos> Cypr zaprasza.
<julek> jedz do niemiec, tam daja dobry socjal
<julek> do paskudnego jezyka moze sie przyzwyczaisz
<sysek> nawet nie o to chodzi
<sysek> tylko smutno mi, ze sa dwie polski.
<sysek> zamiast jednej. nie mozemy nawet godnie swietowac.
<julek> hmm...
<julek> wlasciwie jest jedna polska ktora chce swietowac
<julek> a sa po prostu tacy, co chca przeszkadzac
<sysek> :(
<julek> i czasem nawet nie z polski...
<Ozil> wstałem
<Ozil> ale kac
<julek> w sumie jesli chodzi o manifestacje to tylko ten jeden marsz mial "swietowac"
<julek> a te kilkadziesiat innych manifestacji nawet nie sililo sie, zeby twierdzic, ze oni tez swietuja, tylko inaczej. otwarcie mowili, ze sa po to, zeby przeszkadzac, ze sa anty- i ze ich celem jest zatrzymac obchody
<sysek> to po co takie cos
<sysek> :(
<julek> wiesz... sprawa wladz...
<julek> bo wydali zgode na marsz (tak jak powinni i nie rozumiem o czym tu dyskutowac...)
<psesq> kto organizowal marsz?
<julek> natomiast nie rozumiem po co wydawali zgode ludziom, ktorzy otwarcie mowili, ze chca robic zadyme i jakis konflikt
<julek> psesq: nie znam nazwisk, ale to bez roznicy, marsz mial na celu swietowanie
<julek> a reszta - atakowanie marszu, czy "sprzeciwianie sie" - nie rozumiem wlasciwie czemu...
<julek> jeszcze mowili, ze "naziolom" sie sprzeciwiaja, ale czy ten marsz byl z okazji swietowania wkroczenia niemiec do Polski? nie rozumiem...
<julek> no i wiadomo bylo jak to sie skonczy... jesli urzednicy wydaja zgode na "legalna", ogolnopolska ustawke na ulicach stolicy, a media to jeszcze w calej polsce reklamuja...
<psesq> ONR to ORN
<psesq> ładny mi organizator
<psesq> "polskiego" swieta
<Oblawa> jaki trzeba mieć sprzęt teraz by bez problemu ciąć i obrabiać na tym video w hd?
<Oblawa> takie minimum
<Szatan> Core i3 jakąś dedykowaną grafę nv 9800 GT i z 3 GB ramu?
<Oblawa> to pewnie jakieś 2 k minimum ?
<Szatan> mniej
<Szatan> za 1,7k PLN złożysz
<Oblawa> mhm
<Oblawa> dobra. to cel już mam
<Oblawa> ;)
<Szatan> Oblawa: za 2k z hakiem masz i5
<Oblawa> a to duża różnica jest?
<Oblawa> w sensie wydajności?
<Oblawa> wybacz ale dla mnie 1.6 core duo jeszcze nowością było przed sekundką
<Szatan> Oblawa: yep, tam masz turbo boost podobne ze starych komputerów z przyciskiem turbo a tam masz z automatu
<Oblawa> hmhm
<Oblawa> i po co ja kupowałem sobie konsolę ;)
<Szatan> czyli np. z 2.3 GHz masz 2.9 GHz
<Oblawa> pewnie renderuje hd real time
<Oblawa> :D
<Szatan> no oczywiście
<Oblawa> ale teraz to nie wiem czy żartujesz
<Oblawa> :|
<Oblawa> czuje źle humanol
<Szatan> tuż jestem szatanem :D
<Szatan> ja za 2,5k kupiłem lapka na i5 z 8 GB ramu i nvidią GT540M 1GB
<Szatan> dysk 750 GB
<Oblawa> i pewnie używasz konsolowych aplikacji żeby oszczędzać moc :P
<Szatan> niet
<Oblawa> a ja tak robię :D
<Szatan> mam na tym gentoo
<Oblawa> no i są wygodniejsze przy okazji
<Oblawa> ja do montowania video to musiał bym windowsa postawić
<Szatan> audio i ide do javy używam graficznie
<Szatan> Oblawa: media-video/kdenlive zobacz to :P
<Oblawa> a ma stabilizację obrazu to? :d
<Oblawa> ale na sreenach wygląda dobrze
<Oblawa> ;)
<Szatan> Oblawa: podobno najlepszy program do robienia wideo
<morfeusz888> z tego co wiem to kdenlive lubi być niestabilny
<Szatan> eh, mi plasma się sypała do dnia dzisiejszego
<Szatan> już ją załatali
<Oblawa> no cóż
<Bamb0on> ee, mam pytanie niezwiązane z ubuntu :P
<Bamb0on> czy ktoś z was korzystał z adf.ly albo czegoś podobnego
<Bamb0on> i może mi polecić :>
<sysek> http://www.seventhstring.com/tuner/tuner.html
<sysek> dziala to komus?
<sysek> czy 403?
<BlessJah> nie podoba mi się komunikat javy o niezaufanym wystawcy
<BlessJah> ale nie, nie dostałem 403
<sysek> to co jest :/
<tomiiiiiii> hej, mam dziwny problem w 11.10 - nie mogę zmieniać częstotliwości procesora
<sysek> czemu dziwny?
<tszy> cześć wszystkim
<psesq> siemasz!
<tszy> psesq: hej
<cih997> hej, używa ktoś z Was gnome-shell 3.2.x? Jeśli tak to jak przełączacie się między oknami w grupie? W wersji 3.0.x był to skrót ALT+~, teraz nie działa :/
<tszy> cih997: cześć
<tszy> cih997: ja nieużywam nie mam pojęcia jak przełaczac sie miedzy onkani
<Dreadlish> sukces
<tszy> hej Dreadlish
<tszy> z/w
<Dreadlish> nosiema
<tomiiiiiii> sysek, sam już nie wiem , przełanczam polityke na powersave a procek nadal chodzi na maksa
<cih997> tomiiiiiii: a jakiś proces nie pozera Ci zasobów?
<tomiiiiiii> nie
<cih997> tomiiiiiii: a próbowałeś USERSPACE i manualnie ustawić na najniższą częstotliwość?
<tomiiiiiii> tak wogule to jaki demon do jest obecnie polecany ?
<tomiiiiiii> do ustawiania częstotliwośći ?
<tomiiiiiii> jeszcze nie próbowałem userspace
<cih997> 1. w ogóle
<cih997> 2. polecam panel dla gnome 2.x albo extension dla gnome 3. Dla innych środowisk graficznych nie koajrze wygodnego graficznego narzędzia, pozostaje konsola.
<cih997> do gnome 2.x aplet cpufreq-applet
<tomiiiiiii> tzn na gołym ubu powinno działać ?
<Dreadlish> u mnie leci ondemand
<Dreadlish> i ładnie się przełącza
<cih997> gołe tzn standardowe DESKTOP?
<cih997> tomiiiiiii: to pewnie masz unity. Tam nie wiem co polecić ;)
<tomiiiiiii> tak, miałen na myśli dekstop 11.10
<cih997> tomiiiiiii: ok ja nie wiem ale google wie http://askubuntu.com/questions/35238/cpu-frequency-scaling-in-unity
<tomiiiiiii> Dreadlish, jaki masz cpu ?
<Dreadlish> na tym na którym mam cpufreq - pentium m 1.4
<tomiiiiiii> no właśnie
<cih997> tomiiiiiii: no i pytanie czy masz procka który obsługuje zmiany częstotliwości ;)
<tomiiiiiii> ja mam i3-2310 wiec powinno działać ale procek za nowy jak na ubo ihmo
<tomiiiiiii> cih997, nie używam unity
<Dreadlish> ta kurde ... i3 ma speedstepa
<tomiiiiiii> mam aplet z gnome2
<Dreadlish> cpufreq-info
<Dreadlish> sobie wpisz
<cih997> tomiiiiiii: userspace i najniższa jaką możesz wybrać. Próbuj, afk
<lisu> jak sie nazywał program w którym mogłem sobie grzebać w ramie pod ubuntu?
<Dreadlish> "grzebać w ramie"
<Dreadlish> w jakim sensie
<lisu> no do haxowania ramu
<lisu> mfree czy cos takiego
<Dreadlish> /dev/kmem :D
<tomiiiiiii> jak się ustawia z konsoli  polityke  ?
<Dreadlish> cpufreq-set
<tomiiiiiii> dzięki
<lisu> Dreadlish: nie, nie o to mi chodzi.
<Dreadlish> a już myślałem :<
<lisu> tomiiiiiii: cpufreg-set albo cpufreq-selector -g ondemand (performance, powersave, conservative) - czy jakos tak.
<Dreadlish> set i selector to w zasadzie to samo
<Dreadlish> z tym, że selector nie istnieje
<lisu> Dreadlish: tomek@tlaptop:~$ locate cpufreq-selector
<lisu> /usr/bin/cpufreq-selector
<lisu> /usr/share/man/man1/cpufreq-selector.1.gz
<lisu> Dreadlish: squeeze :D
<Dreadlish> [root@hapek ~]# locate cpufreq-selector
<Dreadlish> -bash: locate: nie znaleziono polecenia
<Dreadlish> :)
<lisu> Dreadlish: jaki system?
<Dreadlish> arczyk
<Dreadlish> któremu trzeba walnąć updata
<Dreadlish> AAAAA
<Dreadlish> pieprzyć madwifi
<ponury> kto mi odświeży pamięć bo nie chce mi się po manualu czesać?
<ponury> jak się sprawdzało otwartość  portu?
<ponury> nie warzne mam...
<Dreadlish> netstat -ntpl
<sysek> n
<sysek> o
<sysek> nie warzne WARZNE
<m477> pijemy?
<ponury> NIE!!!!
<sysek> warzne c'nie?
 * sysek polewa
<m477> sysek: o/
 * m477 pije
<julek> m477: ja sie dzisiaj przylaczam, bo zimno...
<julek> juz sobie troche krazenie poprawilem
<m477> czym? :>
<psesq> ganiał staruszki po parku ;)
<julek> m477: no ja ten bimber serbski
<m477> a to juz cieplej ubrac sie nie mozna? :>
<julek> m477: juz jestem cieplo ubrany:)
<lisu> julek: od tego moża podobno oslepnąć
<julek> lisu: e tam... ja to juz testowalem
<axen> witam krotkie pytanie o unity a dokładnie ikony na pulpicie : odpalam gconf-editor chcę dać  app/nautilus/desktop a tu nie ma takiego czegoś
<axen> jak włączyć ikony na pulpicie home i systemu ?
<julek> dziad Svetozar Stojanowicz pedzil to na sliwkach
<axen> nata przeszperałem ale sie nie natknołem
<lisu> julek: tzw. przepalanka czarnogórska?
<julek> mniej-wiecej;)
<lisu> coś pięknego, 0 kaca na drugi dzień!
<julek> tak z 200km na wschod;)
<julek> z czarnogory polecam vranac - dobre winko, mozna czasem dostac w polsce
<Metallhead> jak sie półpauze na linuxie pisze?
<lisu> półmózgiem
<m477> julek: nie pitol tylko polewaj bo zaraz tu zardzewieję ;-)
<julek> m477: ja sobie saze regularnie
 * lisu dzis o suchym pysku - jutro robota
<julek> *sączę
<m477> akoholu się nie sączy tylko leje w pysk
<lisu> m477: chyba whisky dawno nie piłeś
<julek> m477: widze, ze z toba ciezka sprawa, moze sobie go pod kroplowke podlacz?
<julek> heh... whisky... ja juz wole rakije dziada
<lisu> :D
<lisu> taki johny jest spoko ... z lodem
<m477> ;]
<m477> lisu: nie lubię
<lisu> o gustach nie rozmawiamy
<julek> lisu: pilem nawet niebieskiego
<m477> ano
<Oblawa> cześć pysiaki
<m477> chyba pijaki
<Oblawa> że niby jakaś różnica?
<julek> a kiedys to byl kanal o linuksie...
<m477> ;d
<lisu> julek: apropo co piłem... jakiś czas temu piłem piwo z sokiem... musiałem przepić czymś mocniejszym bo mi smaki się pomieszały ... nigdy wiecej piwa z sokiem
<julek> :)
<m477> :)
<sysek> (:
 * m477 ME GUSTA
<sysek> a ja lubie piwo z sokiem :(
<m477> FFUU
<m477> jedyną rzecz jaką wypada facetowi lać do piwa, to wóda!
<sysek> :(
<sysek> mi to po prostu smakuje i juz.
<sysek> dobar, chyba sie wezme za gentoo, ale chyba dzis tylko zrobie sam kernel i ixy
<julek> ja mam sie od miesiaca wziac...
<julek> kernel i x mozna postawic w godzine
<sysek> julek: to moze wezmiemy sie za to w koncu razem ?
<julek> heh...
<m477> ;d
<julek> dam ci chroot, zrob mi:P
<sysek> julek: a ja Tobie :P
<m477> ja wam zrobie Panowie
<sysek> okej, to najpierw zrob gentoo julkowi, a pozniej mi :P
<m477> chociaz nigdy gentoo nie mialem
<julek> ja mialem przez jakis czas kilka razy:)
<julek> od 2006 gdzies
<nn52> o/
<julek> najdluzej chyba z 1,5 roku wytrzymalem
<phob0s> ja archa stawiam wlasnie :D
<sysek> julek: ale przyszlo ubuntu/debian :P
<julek> sysek: moja matka ma gentoo na laptopie:)
<julek> nieaktualizowane chyba z rok
<sysek> i wpisuje emerge --sync && emerge -avND world :D?
<sysek> julek: to lepiej nie aktualizuj
<julek> albo z 2
<sysek> moze nie wstac
<nn52> siema julek sysek  i inne stwory które pominęłam :>
<julek> czesc nn52
<sysek> czesc nn52 :)
<nn52> ^.^
<nn52> Masakra... ostatni raz na święta do rodziny pojechałam do Warszawy :>
<sysek> syf, malaria i brod c'nie?
<sysek> ja mam ja na codzien
<julek> sysek: jestes rodowitym warszawiakiem?:)
<sysek> ta
<sysek> szkoda, ze nie socjalistycznej warszawy
<sysek> tylko jakiegos nowego tworu po '89
<nn52> sysek, niemcy o mało mi nie wpier.... spiepszałam przez pół miasta chyba -.-....
<nn52> a bród.. no fakt... miasto brudne "troche"
<julek> to po cholere tam polazla?
<sysek> nn52: szkoda gadac. wstyd i nie wiem co jeszcze.
<nn52> sysek, wpokojnie przejść nie można ;.
<nn52> w spokoju*
<psesq> nieeemcy mniee bijom!
<nn52> sysek, ale bód to pikuś z cenami w Wawie.... :>
<nn52> bród*
<sysek> szkoda gadac
<nn52> strasznie drogo.... -.- :D
<sysek> mam nadzieje, ze kiedys uda mi sie wyjechac z tego kraju
<nn52> sysek, mogę cię zabrać do Ostravy :>
<nn52> :D
<sysek> wszedzie byle jak najdalej.
<nn52> hehe , ale musisz przeżyć 12h pociągiem ;D
<julek> nn52: bród?
<sysek> ja przezyje, gorzej moze byc z dziewczyna :(
<julek> w warszawie jest bródno;)
<nn52> julek, Wawa jest brudna :P
<Oblawa> hoho
<Oblawa> też mi coś
<julek> nawet nie o to mi chodzilo:P
<nn52> sysek, ja przeżyje... :P
<julek> sysek pewnie skojarzy
<sysek> ano
<sysek> dzielnica warszawy, na poczatku rodzice tam miekszali
<sysek> mieszkali*
<sysek> pozniej sie przeprowadzili na ursynów
<Szatan> sysek: jak tam jest z pragą?
<sysek> tzn ?
<julek> co nie zmienia faktu, ze nn52 jak zwykle sie popisala ortografia;)
<Szatan> sysek: ogólnie
<sysek> Szatan: nowa praga ujdzie, do starej boje sie jezdzic
<nn52> julek, oj tam oj tam :D
<sysek> tam zyje taka patologia, ze czlowieku
<julek> moja matka pracowala przez jakis czas w warszawie i mieszkala na bocznej brzeskiej
<nn52> btw.
<nn52> kiedyś jechałam z Warszawy do Ostravy , jechał jakieś 11-12h....z Ostravy do Szeged 4-5 ...
<julek> hmm...
<julek> jakos mnie zmogło
<m477> alko?
<julek> no troche
<julek> ale nasz cel jeszcze nie zostal osiagniety
<m477> jaki? ;>
<julek> mialem na mysli, ze nie koncze jeszcze
<julek> dziad svetozar pewnie by skonczyl...;)
<julek> "ja se ide spawac, mnie se wyrti u glawu"
<m477> julek nie dajesz za wygraną
<julek> ale my som polaki;)
<m477> ja sie wczoraj nawalilem 1,5 piwa ;F
<julek> hmm... znam takie sytuacje
<m477> bylem w kij zmeczony
<julek> jak sie jest glodnym, niewyspanym i choprym
<m477> no coś w ten deseń
<abbus> re
<julek> asdf
<m477> fika Ci?
<julek> m477: masz pod reka kielicha?
<julek> m477: zaproponujesz jakis toast?
<m477> nie mam :-(
<julek> w ogole czuje sie jak menel, pije ze szklanki
<julek> ehh...
<m477> e tam
<m477> lepiej to niż ze słoika
<julek> heh... wiesz z czego kiedys pilem?
<julek> z takiej lyzki wazowej do zupy
<julek> kolega mi polal - nie bylo z czego pic
<m477> my piliśmy z kierunkowskazu z traktora z ukrainy
<julek> trzeba jakas muzyczke wlaczyc...
<m477> o nono
<m477> polecam jabol pank
<julek> hakenbusza?
<julek> hmm...
<julek> czy to bylo ksu?
<m477> tak
<julek> cos kojarze...
<julek> kiedys sluchalem ksu
<julek> teraz rzadko
<julek> ostatnio prawie kupilem jedna plyte KSU;)
<julek> widzialem "pod prad" na winylu
<m477> jak to
<julek> za 15zl
<m477> ;d
<m477> to 5 jaboli
<julek> ale wiedzialem, ze nie bede sluchal:)
<julek> no to nie jestes na czasie
<m477> tzn?
<julek> dzisiaj za 15zl to mozna kupic 3
<m477> :-(
<m477> od liceum mozna powiedziec ze nie pilem
<julek> a dawno liceum skonczyles?
<m477> ohohoho
<m477> grube lata temu, a Ty
<julek> hmm... ja nie tak dawno
<julek> "grube lata" czyli ile?
<m477> kilka ;P
<m477> byłem wtedy piękny i mądry
<julek> heh...
<m477> :]
<julek> juz sie zastanawialem, czy nie jestes rocznik 77...
<julek> ale pewnie koniec lat 80-tych
<m477> czemu 77 akurat
<julek> nick
<m477> hehe
<m477> lul
<m477> Ty jesteś pewnie 90-91
<julek> 88
<m477> ;)
<julek> a ty?
<m477> łezka się w oku kręci
<m477> 77
<julek> hmm...
<julek> tjaa...
<julek> kto byl wtedy 1 sekretarzem?
<m477> ^_^
<m477> a skad mam pamietac ;d
<julek> za dlugo;)
<m477> Balcerowicz
<m477> lepiej polej
<julek> heh...
<julek> spozniles sie kilka sekund doslownie
<m477> :-|
 * Ashiren lost
<m477> jak ja wstane jutro jak nie dawno wstałem? ;-(
<m477> zrobie sobie hamburgerki na pocieszenie
<posti> Witam
<posti> mam problem
<posti> chodzi o niski fps przy odtwarzaniu filmików na YT
<posti> w windowsie tego nie ma
<m477> flash spitolony
<posti> 11.04 z ubuntu.com
<posti> rozumiem że mam zreinstalować flasc player ?
<posti> fash *
<posti> flash * omg...
<m477> raczej przeniesc sie na windowsa
<posti> rozumiem że chcesz zabłysnąć poziomem inteligencji
<julek> moze sterowniki do grafiki zle?
<m477> tak
<posti> tylko że ja pytam poważnie
<m477> posti: powodzenia
<posti> ostatnio instalowałem najnowsze ze strony Nvidia  i nie pomogło
<m477> ;o
<m477> peszek
<julek> posti: bo to byl kiedys kanal wsparcia ubuntu - obecnie to kanal pijakow;)
<posti> szukałem rozwiązania na googlach
<m477> ;-)
<posti> ale trudno znaleśc coś pasującego
<julek> nie wiem, czy potrafimy ci pomoc, ale mozemy sie z toba napic:)
<posti> może inaczej jaka aplikacja jest odpowiedzialna za odtwarzanie filmików na YT
<m477> może za mały poziom inteligencji masz?
<posti> ja tu nie przyszedłem pożartować :D
<m477> firefox
<posti> używam chrome
<m477> no to chrome
<julek> my tez nie przyszlismy zartowac, tylko pic;)
<m477> ;)
<posti> no ale chyba musi być jakaś wtyczka
<m477> do chrome?
<posti> no mam namyśli aplikacje typu shockwave etc
<m477> julek: polewaj
<posti> ale nie znam sie dokładnie któ¶a dlatego pisze
<julek> m477: ok...
<julek> o zaraz idziemy spac...
<julek> nie mam fajurek:/
<m477> ojoj :-/
<julek> nie chce mi sie do sklepu isc
 * m477 głaszcze
<julek> :(
<posti> zajebista pomoc techniczna :)
<posti> pozdrawiam 3majcie sie chlopaki :P
<julek> m477: polewam, za posti-ego
<m477> ;D
<m477> polecamy się na przyszłość
<julek> [solved]
<julek> ;)
<m477> ;]
<julek> dobra... ja ide chyba
<m477> ;/
<julek> bo mnie faktycznie zmoglo cos
<julek> moge wypic rozchodniaczka
<julek> bo zaczyna mi dzwonic w uszach - bedzie kac po tym gownie
<julek> ide, pa
<m477> :-(
<m477> pa
<soee> hmm pytanie takie mam:
<soee> mam skrypt php ktory tworzy katalogi cos tam do nich wrzuca etc, problem w tym, że nie moge tego usunac jezeli nie uruchomie np dolphina jako root :/
<soee> w czym tu jest problem?
<m477> :)
<skrzyp> o0\
<skrzyp> <facepalm>
<Dreadlish> skrzyp: nawet tu zalazłeś?
<skrzyp> nom
<skrzyp> kambek na frinołd
<Dreadlish> soee: problem jest tu, że masz odpalonego httpd jako root
<skrzyp> a właśnie, wrzuce se znc u Ciebie
<Dreadlish> albo poprostu nie możesz usuwać rzeczy innych userów
<Dreadlish> skrzyp: rzucaj gdzie chcesz
<Dreadlish> byle nie mięsem
<skrzyp> Dreadlish, to wpakmanuj je na wiesz-gdzie
<Dreadlish> ssh 192.168.2.136
<Dreadlish> (2/2) instalowanie znc                             [######################] 100%
<skrzyp> thx
<jacekowski> irssi-proxy ftw
<jacekowski> nie jakies znc
<jacekowski> i inne kupy
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: ja tego nie używam, mam shella
<skrzyp> Dreadlish, też mam, ale czasem zmula -.-
<Dreadlish> ehh :D
#ubuntu-pl 2012-11-05
<buharin> kto tu sie znal na javie?;D
<bastetmilo> tak, Wizard - ale pewnie śpi.
<BlessJah> buharin: jeśli oferujesz pracę, to ja wymiatam w javie
<SzArAk> BlessJah: nie lapiesz sie, buharin szuka kogos kto "znal" sie na javie
<SzArAk> moze to jakis projekt aktywizacji bezrobotnych ukierunkowany na programistow ktorzy wypadli z obiegu.. :)
<BlessJah> hm... co do kropki i przecinka, dodałem jedynie ogonek teraz
<bastetmilo> A mnie nie działa dodawanie do bazy i za cholere nie mogę dojść dlaczego :)
 * BlessJah ewoluuje w kierunku maszyny turinga
<BlessJah> żegnajcie istoty ludzkie, udaję się w stan spoczynku, celem przewinięcia taśm o/
<buharin> kurde refleksje w javie
<buharin> zagmatwane sa troche
<bastetmilo> a mnie nawet błedu nie wypluwa skubaniec
<buharin> kurde jestem bogiem :D
<buharin> meczylem sie z tym kupe czasu az wreszcie zakumalem jak dziala
<buharin> te refleksje jednak to potega
<buharin> nawet C/C++ nie posiada tego
<buharin> straszna potega
<qermit> refleksje?
<qermit> z tego co pamietam w asemblerze dalo sie to zrobic
<Voldenet> "refleksje"
<Voldenet> ta nazwa jest przepiękna
<Voldenet> a potęga to jest
<Voldenet> zwłaszcza w C# to widać
<BlessJah> zakończono sekwencję startową
<Voldenet> ktoś bierze jedną dll-kę w swoim projekcie, odpala jedną funkcję z niej
<Voldenet> i ta funkcja mu z takiego dziwnego kodu np. gui robi
<Voldenet> tzn. jakieś klasy z d**y
<Voldenet> Strasznie to ułatwia zrobienie kodu kompletnie nieczytelnym
<Voldenet> Kocham to!
<Voldenet> Ktokolwiek zezwolił na iterowanie po wszystkich metodach i grepowanie po runtime, powinien przemyśleć swoje życie
<Voldenet> Zresztą już ceplusowe RTTI budzi we mnie niesmak
<Voldenet> po co komu sprawdzać typ zmiennej, przecież powinien mieć to zapisanie
<Voldenet> zapisane*
<Voldenet> a nie, trzyma klasy w List<void*>
<Voldenet> kto to widział
<Voldenet> /monolog
<Wizard> Cześć.
<Wizard> Voldenet: Łączę się w bólu, w javie to samo.
<Wizard> Niby wszyscy piszą, że refleksyjne wywołania są be, tymczasem wszystkie biblioteki tego używają.
<Wizard> Potem wjeżdżasz tam debugerem i łapiesz się za głowę :)
<jacekowski> w bulu sie laczymy
<jacekowski> refleksja jest be
<bastetmilo> co to jest ta refleksja?
<Wizard> Grzebanie w obiektach w czasie wykonania.
<Wizard> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mechanizm_refleksji
<Wizard> Bolesne i upierdliwe gówno. Czasem się przydaje w testach jednostkowych na przykład, jak się testuje kod napisany przez cymbała. Żeby odpalić metodę prywatną, albo ustawić pole prywatne.
<Wizard> Mnóstwo bibliotek javowych używa refleksji do grzebania w obiektach na podstawie adnotacji na nich.
<TheNumb> o/
<Wizard> Cześć, TheNumb.
<TheNumb> Cześć, Czarodzieju.
<TheNumb> Zastanawiam się czy jest jakaś różnica w poborze energii w GNOME3 z shellem a KDE
<TheNumb> Szukałem testów ale raczej trudno coś znaleźć ;/
<ftpd> O ja, nie masz większych zmartwień?
<ftpd> Nawet, jak jest, to pewnie na poziomie 5 zł w skali miesiąca. Warto?
<TheNumb> ftpd: chodzi mi o czas pracy na akumulatorze :P
<ftpd> Albo 6 minut baterii/dzień.
<TheNumb> Energia z gniazdka mi zwisa.
<TheNumb> O, znalazłem coś :3
<BlessJah> podziel sie
<BlessJah> ludziom naprawde musi sie nudzic
<TheNumb> BlessJah: dupa, jednak tylko post na forum
<TheNumb> ;/
<ftpd> Uuuuu, BRZYDKIE SŁOWO.
<ftpd> BlessJah,  zabij.
<Wizard> :D
<BlessJah> robisz sie nudny
<bastetmilo> ftpd: ja wiem, że niedługo bedziesz miał psa, ale nie trenuj na BJ wydawania rozkazów ;) to nieładnie :)
<ftpd> bastetmilo, Nie będę miał psa raczej jeszcze jakiś czas.
<Wizard> Co to psa?
<Wizard> Aaaaa pies :D
<bastetmilo> to tym bardziej nie trenuj na nim :P
<Wizard> Możecie dodać na basza.
<bastetmilo> Co?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: nie lubisz mnie w dni zaczynajace sie na 'nie', a lubisz w te konczace sie na 'k'?
<BlessJah> bo sam juz glupieje
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: przecież ja Cię zawsze lubie.
<BlessJah> poza dniami tygodnia zaczynajacymi sie na 'nie'
<bastetmilo> fcależenie
<BlessJah> wiem, lubisz mnie jak konczy sie na 'k', nie lubisz jak na 'a'
<ftpd> To i tak 4:3.
<ftpd> Tyle wygrać.
<bastetmilo> nienienie.
<jacekowski> BlessJah: pociagnij ja za warkoczyki
<jacekowski> i bedzie calkiem jak w przedszkolu
<Wizard> :)
<qermit> o/
<Wizard> Cześć, qermit.
<gjm> \o
<ftpd> Cześć gjm
<Wizard> Cześć gjm.
<Wizard> Przeszło ci?
<bastetmilo> o, gjm - cześć
<ftpd> Co mu miało przejść?
<ftpd> Opowiedzcie!
<bastetmilo> obraził się wczoraj
<bastetmilo> bo Wizard coś burczał o parchu
<Wizard> :)
<bastetmilo> jak zawsze zresztą
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> No cóż, moje preferencje są chyba ogólnie znane, ale czasem nie mogę się powstrzymać.
<Wizard> <theadmin> XRS1: Please be helpful. If you can't help, just don't talk
<Wizard> Z #ubuntu
<Wizard> Eh.. Niedościgniony ideał.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: i co narobiłeś? Teraz będą nam to cytować przy zwracaniu uwagi na pisownie.
<gjm> "If you have problem, please be polite"
<Wizard> No i nieosiągalne "szanuj polski język"
<gjm> To swoją drogą.
<qermit> ubuntu w języku zulugula oznacza bądź pomoczny
<Wizard> qermit: Ale zabawne.
<Drathir> bry...
<wlosio> Cześć.
<wlosio> Wie ktoś dlaczego Ubuntu się mocno przywiesza jak w Shotwell odpalam zdjęcie 30mb?
<SzArAk> pewnie wina shotweel
<SzArAk> proponuje przesiasc sie na cos mniejszego i zrezygnowac z bajerow :)
<Wizard> Zdjęcie 30MB?
<SzArAk> kiedys instalowalem wszystkie mozliwe programy do zarzadzania zdjeciami jakie znalazlem w repo i ani jeden nie potrafil wczytac mi wszystkich
<Dreadlish> zdjecie 30mb?
<Dreadlish> wtf.
<SzArAk> kazdy padal w pewnym momencie (a zdjecia max 6-10mpix)
<Wizard> To co to jest, mapa województwa podkarpackiego 1:1? :D
<Dreadlish> ;DDD
<SzArAk> why? to wcale nie tak duzo na dzisiejsze czasy, szczegolnie jesli mowimy o RAW
<SzArAk> no, moze nie kazdy potrzebuje takich plikow ;) ale nie ma co sie dziwic
<wlosio> gThumb radzi sobie dobrzer, ale zawiesza nie kiedy
<SzArAk> wlosio: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1929786  nie tylko Ty miewasz takie problemy
<Wizard> A shotwell nie jest w .necie?
<bastetmilo> jeśli to RAWy to shotwell może sie przywieszac
<bastetmilo> u mnie tak sie działo
<Wizard> Czyli niezbyt "well" :P
<wlosio> to TIFF
<wlosio> SKAN
<Wizard> No to prawie to samo.
<wlosio> zdjęcię ma 30mb
<Wizard> SKAN mapy województwa podkarpackiego 1:1? :D
<Wizard> Dobra, nie troluję już.
<wlosio> YY nie  pudełko z naklejką
<wlosio> 19392x21288 pikseli
<wlosio> tylko 2400 dpi
<wlosio> zawsze mogłem dać 9600 ale po co tyle na skan pudełka z S/N produktu...
<ftpd> Po co robić zdjęcia 30 MB...
<wlosio> aby firma dobrze widziała S/N by mi nie mówili że za słaba jakość.
<wlosio> by nie mogli uznać gwarancji
<wlosio> a tak jakość dobra i gwara uznana
<wlosio> ciekawe ile by ważył skan przy 9600dpi.
<ftpd> Za samo pisanie 'gwara' nie mam już ochoty czytać dalej.
<wlosio> nikt  nie każe :). To skrót od gwarancja, jak byś nie wiedział.
<Wizard> A ja myślałem, że rodzaj dialektu.
<Wizard> Ale cóż, co wieś, to inna gwara.
<ftpd> Nie, to _debilizm_, a nie skrót.
<Wizard> :D
<wlosio> Dobra, nie bd się kłócił ...
<ftpd> "bd".
<bastetmilo> 'bd'
<ftpd> Połóż się i umrzyj. proszę.
<Wizard> :D
<wlosio> "bd" też skrót - od będę ;)
<bastetmilo> nie ma takiego skrótu.
<ftpd> No co za... nie mam w zapasowym dc3 dwóch wolnych maszyn z FC :/
<wlosio> bastetmilo, a dobie internetu jest
<wlosio> Polskich znaków w domenie też nie było, a teraz są.
<wlosio> Pedałów nie było... unia zarządziła i są :)
<Wizard> :D
<bastetmilo> wlosio: wywale Cię, no.
<Wizard> EJ, dlaczego?
<wlosio> bastetmilo, a co pedałem jesteś i uraziłem twoje ego?!
<wlosio> Dobra
<bastetmilo> wlosio: tak, lubie facetów i jestem pedałem.
<Wizard> No, teraz już można walić.
<BlessJah> ftpd: uważaj, nie lubię takich odzywek
<wlosio> bastetmilo, cieszę się, ja wole kobietki.
<bastetmilo> Nie, teraz to już osobiste, nie mogę go wywalić.
<Wizard> Ale ja mogę :)
<gjm> BlessJah: Butthurt?
<gjm> Nie napiszę "ból d*py" bo się ktoś przywali <;
<wlosio> Chciałem zasięgnąć języka dot. dwóch żeczy, jeden się nie rozwiązał, ale wiem że nie jestem sam.
<Wizard> wlosio: W moim odczuciu samo słowo pedał rzucone w ogół nie jest jakoś specjalnie obraźliwe, ale nazywanie kogoś pedałem to przesada. Zachowuj się.
<gjm> >żeczy
<Wizard> :(
<gjm> OMG, idę zapalić.
<wlosio> Druga  rzecz, to pytanie czy ktoś wie w jakim programie można zapikselizować jakiś obręb obrazu  video( chce cosik zamazać).
<ftpd> Weźcie go za pisownię kilim.
<ftpd> Bo mimo zwracania uwagi wali nadal po oczach.
<ftpd> BlessJah, konkretnie do mnie rozmawiaj, a nie zaimkami (skoro już musisz rozmawiać).
<BlessJah> nie lubię odzywek takich jak "<ftpd> Połóż się i umrzyj. proszę."
<bastetmilo> ftpd: on chyba nie lubi jak piszesz "umrzyj". ;)
<ftpd> BlessJah, A ja nie lubię Ciebie. No i?
<ftpd> bastetmilo, nie wiem, nie umie napisać konkretnie.
<Wizard> :)
<ftpd> bastetmilo, jakby napisał, byłoby prościej. nie wiem, może < i > 'nie lubi'.
<ftpd> BlessJah, poza tym, Twoje osobiste lubienie/nielubienie mam w nosie. Regulamin nie zabrania, czep się tramwaja.
<ftpd> O, znalazłem dwa Emuleksy.
<BlessJah> Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj
<wlosio> Ta... o tym pokoju krążą legendy, że zamiast Ubunciarzy, siedzą sami Poloniści i chamy... . No ale da sie przeboleć. Tak wszedłem, bo może wy znacie jakiś programik, zanim zapytasm na #ubuntu, tam nie mają taki "wątów" dot. języka i pisowni nawet z moim angielskim.
<gjm> Chamów się przyszedł pytać.
<ftpd> BlessJah, Nadal nie rozumiem, w którym miejscu którekolwiek z użytych przeze mnie słów jest niezgodne z tym punktem.
<wlosio> gjm, widzisz, sam wytykasz, a nie umiesz czytać.
<ftpd> Zresztą, chyba mam to gdzieś, nie mam czasu na puste gadki z lamerami.
<wlosio> Napisałem że krążą legendy - to znaczy że ludzie o was mówią. A nie że ja napisałem i stwierdziłem tak.
<Wizard> :D
<gjm> Umiem, czytać, ale, nie, wiem, po, co, przychodzisz, tutaj, skoro, jesteśmy, takimi, chamami.
<wlosio> No, a na poważnie - znacie jakiś program do obróbki video.
<Wizard> wlosio: To i tak lepiej, niż wcześniej było.
<ftpd> Brać dwie maszyny z 8 GB ramu na qlogicu, czy dwie z 24 GB na emuleksie?
<BlessJah> ftpd: 'Zachowuj się kulturalnie', bynajmniej nie o przeklinanie mi chodziło
<Wizard> BlessJah: O co ci chodzi?
<ftpd> BlessJah, Właśnie?
<Wizard> wlosio: Z tego wszystkiego nie pamietam co masz za problem.
<gjm> /topic #ubuntu-pl - Oficjalny kanał chamów i polonistów.
<wlosio> Wizard, ja ogólnie omijam ten kanał i każdemu odradzam - pewem facet pokazał troche screenów z rozmowy na tym kanale - i często jest tak że mimo że kogoś upominają, często sami się nie stosują. Jak ktoś przychodzi, to wypominają,a jak ktoś idzie, to sami sie nie stosują.
<ftpd> ;-)
<BlessJah> Wizard: wyleciał za sugerowanie komuś samobójstwa
<ftpd> "Umrzyj" to nie samobójstwo.
<ftpd> "Zabij się" to samobójstwo.
<ftpd> Umrzeć można na raka. Albo ze starości.
<BlessJah> ftpd: teraz nie wyleciałeś
<wlosio> To mnie przekonało, jednakże, pomyślałem - "A może, coś znają innego niż inni używają - a jest dobre, nie koniecznie darmowe".
<Wizard> wlosio: Nikt przecież nikomu nie każe tu przychodzić, prawda?
<gjm> wlosio: Dobra, w czym problem bo mam Cię dosyć.
<ftpd> BlessJah, prosiłem, nie proś bez przerwy o moją atencję pisząc do mnie. mam co robić.
<gjm> wlosio: Do obróbki wideo np. Avidemux.
<wlosio> gjm, do obróbki video,a nie rekodowania.
<Wizard> Cinelerrea ma też jakieś filtry. Ew. Kino.
<wlosio> Wizard, dzięki, użyje.
<gjm> >Avidemux is a free video editor
<Wizard> Nie wiem czemu mu nie pasuje.
<gjm> Poza tym skoro wiesz co do czego służy to po co nas pytasz?
<wlosio> Avidemux pozwala jedynie zmieniać rozdzielczośc video, edytować i ekstradować napisy, wtapiać, modyfikować dźwięki ścieżkowe oraz zmiana kodeka vide/audio, oraz kontenera. Dziekuję. A ja chcę Coś do obróbki/montażu video. Z/w
<gjm> wlosio: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=linux+video+editor
<gjm> Takie skomplikowane.
<Wizard> Nie no, ja nie rozumiem tego już w ogóle.
<Wizard> Ale może dlatego, że nie kończyłem gimnazjum i nie mam takiej roszczeniowej pozycji.
<gjm> Ja kończyłem i też nie mam więc twój argument jest inwalidą, to wina wychowania.
<Wizard> :'(
<Wizard> Nie chcę dłużej żyć na tej planecie.
<ftpd> Powiedziałbym "to umrzyj", ale BlessJah...
<Wizard> :*
<ftpd> Jaka ta Java jest durna.
<ftpd> Dwa aplety iLO w Fx i 150% obciążenia procka.
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Aplety ssą.
<Wizard>  /topic z ##java na freenode: No applets
<ftpd> Dobra, jeden się instaluje.
<ftpd> Czas na drugiego.
<wlosio> Java to w ogole dziwny wynalazek -  hello word ma 9mb....
<Wizard> + 160MB JRE ;)
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> + jeszcze pewnie zrobi jakiś memleak po drodze
<Wizard> Chodzi o miejsce na dysku, Dreadlish.
<bastetmilo> to jeszcze niech ktoś napisze 'java ssie' i będzie pozamiatane ;)
<Wizard> Ale co nie mówić, to to nawet wygodny język jest.
<Wizard> W sensie do pisania w nim.
<Wizard> Ja nawet lubię.
<Dreadlish> Wizard: a na dysku, to tak.
<Dreadlish> racja
<Wizard> :D
<jacekowski> java ssie
<Wizard> Co ta praca robi z człowieka.
<Wizard> No ty, jacekowski, na pewno jesteś ekspertem od programowania :)
<bastetmilo> jeszcze w javie
<DaZ> java ssie i tyle
<jacekowski> C++ tez obsysa
<Dreadlish> ja do javy nic nie mam ostatnio nawet
<jacekowski> laczy wady OOP i C w jednym jezyku
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: jedyny słuszny język to...?
<jacekowski> ASM
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: to co, piszesz w basicu?
<jacekowski> szczerze, object pascal to na prawde przemyslany jezyk jesli chodzi o starsze jezyki
<Dreadlish> ech, kosić szczypiorek piłą motorową
<Dreadlish> lubie.
<jacekowski> a nowsze, C#
<jacekowski> jesli ktos juz chce obiektowe miec
<Dreadlish> paszczal i platform-dependent
<Dreadlish> heh.
<jacekowski> ale C# to na prawde przyjemny jezyk
<jacekowski> i do tego wygodne narzedzia sa
<Dreadlish> gdyby nie miał łatki msu to może poza windowsem też byłby ciekawy
<Dreadlish> mono odpada.
<Dreadlish> bo robi sie z tego java
<illi> jacekowski: tak serio, to czym ideowo różni się C# od Java?
<jacekowski> illi: czym ideowo rozni sie java od C++?
<illi> zasadniczo
<Dreadlish> czym ideowo różni się c# od c++ =.=
<Dreadlish> w twoim idąc rozumowaniu jacekowski
<jacekowski> zasadniczo oba maja robic to samo
<illi> jacekowski: może nie tak bardzo ja c od c++, ale i tak sporo
<illi> jacekowski: no tak, ale tak czysta mszynówka nie różni się niczym od najbardziej abstrakcyjnych języków
<illi> maszynówka
<jacekowski> ale C# jest znacznie nowszym jezykiem, ktory od samego poczatku mial byc odpalany na JITach
<jacekowski> i c# jest bardzo powiazane z calym frameworkiem
<Dreadlish> i z windowsem
<jacekowski> nie
<Dreadlish> == platformdependent
<Dreadlish> jak nie?
<jacekowski> c# spokojnie chodzi na linuxie
<jacekowski> albo na netduino
<Dreadlish> tak, na mono
<jacekowski> albo na wp
<Dreadlish> kompilator c# pod co innego niż windows poproszę.
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: mono
<Wizard> Hmm, no nawet w gcc jest.
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: netduino
<Dreadlish> mono jest kompilatorem?
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: C# jest kompilowane jest do CIL
<Wizard> Nie, jest zestawem bibliotek. Używa chyba gcc.
<Wizard> Ale nie zagłębiałem się, C# to nie mój świat.
<Dreadlish> netduino też nie jest kompilatorem.
<jacekowski> mono ma kompilator tez
<Wizard> :)
<Dreadlish> a ja poprosiłem o kompilator.,
<Dreadlish> nie o ide czy coś.
<Wizard> No to masz gcc.
<jacekowski> http://www.mono-project.com/CSharp_Compiler
<Wizard> gcc nawet javę kompiluje ;)
<illi> DotGNU jest czystym kompilatorem ( w przciwoeństwie do Mono)
<Dreadlish> patrz gcj
<jacekowski> da sie c# skompilowac pod linuxem bez problemu
<Wizard> Nie znam C#, trudno się wypowiadać.
<jacekowski> jest i kompilator do CIL
<jacekowski> jak rowniez jest runtime
<Wizard> C++ znam słabo, Javę bardzo dobrze.
<Wizard> W sumie, to wszystkie te języki są dość podobne z grubsza.
<Wizard> Ściśle typowne, zorientowane obiektowo, każdy ma dość pokaźną bibliotekę standardową.
<Wizard> Ja nir rozumiem jak można je w ogóle porównywać na zasadzie lepszy gorszy.
<Wizard> Są i tyle ;P
<Wizard> Piszta w czym chceta. Tylko jeśli o gcj idzie, to odpuśćcie już na starcie ;P
<Wizard> Algorytmy optymalizacyjne gcj nawet JIT OpenJDK bije na łeb.
<illi> perl nie ma typowania :D
<illi> C nie jest obiektowe
<Wizard> A gdzie ja o nim mówiłem?
<Wizard> Z resztą, może i nie jest, ale obiektowo pisać się da.
<Wizard> Nie o to mi chodziło w każdym razie.
<Wizard> Obiektowość i tak ludziom głównie przeszkadza.
<ftpd> Dobra, skończyłem robotę.
<ftpd> Jedna maszynka się doinstaluję, zarzucę jej puppeta i chwatit.
<illi> Wizard: w C można pisać obiektowo.. to dopiero ciekawostka!
 * illi rechocze jak dziki.
<Grav> witam
<Grav> jestem poczatkujacy w linuxie i taka sprawa, dodałem konto gmail do kont sieciowych i chciałbym żeby na pasku klikajac w ikone listu wyswietlaly mi sie informacje odnosnie maila. jak to zrobic ?
<jacekowski> illi: obj-c
<illi> obj-c to nie jest ansi c
<illi> a mówić "c" mówisz "ansi c"
<illi> nie dorabiajmy filozowfi
<Wizard> illi: W C można pisać obiektowo.
<Dreadlish> strukturami \o/
<Wizard> Nie zjadłem sobie zębów na C, ale gobject, było nie było istnieje i ma się dobrze.
<Wizard> Konia z rzędem temu, kto to ogarnia, ale działa. Nawet mają jakiśtam polimorfizm.
<Wizard> Chcieć to móc.
<Dreadlish> o matko
<Wizard> Co?
<Dreadlish> nic, popatrzyłem na to ;D
<illi> Wizard: to kretyńska nadstawka
<Dreadlish> chyba zostane przy końskim pytongu.
<Wizard> ;]
<Dreadlish> mam go nawet na routerze ;D
<Wizard> illi: To nie jest żadna nadstawka, po prostu ty nie rozumiesz różnicy między językiem zorientowanym obiektowo a programowaniem obiektowym.
<Dreadlish> btw.
<Dreadlish> tak popatrzyłem w backloga
<Wizard> No?
<Dreadlish> i nie wiem co ten grav chciał napisać, ale interpunkcja słabo mu idzie.
<Wizard> Ale on poszedł sobie chyba.
<Dreadlish> gdyby nie poszedł, to bym nie napisał tego ;d
<jacekowski> polimorfizm to zlo
<jacekowski> zwlaszcza podczas debugowania
<Wizard> /o\
<jacekowski> gdzie 2+2==4 moze byc false
<Wizard> No w javie nie może akurat, nie da się w javie operatorów przeciążać.
<Wizard> Chyba, że 2 i 2 to float albo double, to może się tak trafić :P
<jacekowski> w C++ tak mozna
<pakos> mieszka ktos z was u niemcow albo byl ostatnio?
<jacekowski> kifka
<Dreadlish> niemcy
<Wizard> Nie przypominam sobie, abym kiedykolwiek był.
<Wizard> A nie, byłem raz, wieki temu.
<jacekowski> ja raz jechalem przez ich "autostrady"
<Wizard> Kifka mieszka w Szwajcarii, niby to samo, ale inaczej.
<jacekowski> Wizard: nie
<Wizard> Już nie?
<jacekowski> nie wiem
<jacekowski> na pewno w niemczech mieszkala
<Wizard> Z resztą, pakos, nie, nikt nie był.
<pakos> szkoda
<Wizard> No kiedyś tak, ale potem się przeniosła, czy coś. bastetmilo będzie wiedzieć.
<jacekowski> pakos: a co chcesz wiediec
<jacekowski> wiedziec*
<Wizard> Dobra, nieważne.
<pakos> o prepaidy popytac
<jacekowski> tam chyba rejestrowac trzeba
<ftpd> Kifka mieszka w Szwajcarii dalej.
<pakos> no wlasnie dlatego szukam kogos co by wiedzial
<ftpd> pakos, ja do niedawna byłem mega regularnie w .de, teraz mam tak kolegę klik stąd. Co chcesz?
<jacekowski> ale we francji rejestracja prepaidow dzialal na zasadzie ze dostajesz prepaida i masz tydzien na aktywowanie
<jacekowski> jak nie aktywujesz to po tygodniu sie wylaczy
<ftpd> btw. lekkie ot: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/svn-src-head/2012-November/042019.html
<pakos> na necie co wpis to inna odpowiedz opisana ;o
<jacekowski> zarejstrowanie*
<jacekowski> kernel clangiem
<jacekowski> ostro
<Wizard> ftpd: Co? clang?
<ftpd> Wizard, no.
<Wizard> To chyba nawet już działa jakoś.
<illi> Wizard: wstaw sobie, żę rozumiem :D
<Wizard> illi: No to po co pieprzysz od rzeczy? :D
<illi> clang jest boski, szczególnie z kilkoma zaostrzającymi restrykcję flagami
<Stirlitz> ftpd, a bywasz jeszcze? bo nexusy w reichu bedą tanie podobno, poza google play 2x.
<Wizard> I OS X się z tym skompilował? eee wolne żarty ;D
<ftpd> Stirlitz, na chwilę obecną nie wiem. Mamy tam serwerownię zapasową, ja już nie robię w zakresie wymagającym jeżdżenia do niej. Natomiast przenosimy się gdzie indziej i pewnie będzie w ciągu najbliższych miesięcy kilka wycieczek.
<jacekowski> ftpd: nie bedziecie juz w beyond?
<ftpd> Stirlitz, to jakbym miał szansę jechać (bo sam chcę), dam Ci znać. Ale nic nie obiecuję i nie znam terminów.
<ftpd> jacekowski, Kiedy piszę o .de używając zwrotu "serwerownia zapasowa", jak mogłeś wpaść na głupi pomysł, że chodzi o Beyond w .pl? ;-)
<ftpd> W Beyond zostajemy, tylko drugie dc zmieniamy.
<jacekowski> ftpd: nie wiem, jakos przeczytalem ze przenosicie sie do innej serwerowni, a fakt ze beyond dal dupy ostatnio jakos to tak pokojarzyl
<jacekowski> ftpd: jedziesz na fosdem?
<Wizard> jacekowski: Ja nie jadę.
<Wizard> Kobita powiedziała, że nie ma nic interesującego, a sam jechał nie będę.
<ftpd> jacekowski, na chwilę obecną, tak. Ale do lutego się może duuuużo zmienić.
<ftpd> W sumie to chyba nawet mnie firma wyśle.
<jacekowski> Wizard: gupia
<Wizard> Tej, ftpd, serio mówisz?
<Wizard> Bo może byśmy się spiknęli i paliwo na pół?
<Wizard> Bo do samolotu wsadzić się nie dam.
<Wizard> Leciałem już w tym roku 4 razy i mi staczy :/
<jacekowski> pociag
<jacekowski> ja jade pociagiem
<gjm> O, inf.
<inf> gjm, tak. inf ubuntu fan N° 1
<Wizard> No ale ftpd będzie jechał z Pyrowa.
<gjm> A, faktycznie. Chyba widziałem u Ciebie wczoraj Ubuntu.
<Wizard> To mógłbym jadąc samochodem skręcić do Pyrowa i go zabrać.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ja moge pojechać z Tobą na fosdem :P jako osoba towarzysząca :)
<ftpd> Wizard, jak mnie będzie firma wiozła, to samolot. Jak prywatnie, to chętnie.
<Wizard> O, no to dowiedz się.
<Wizard> bastetmilo: W sumie, czemu nie.
<ftpd> Ok.
<bastetmilo> Ja nigdy nie byłam, chce pojechać :)
<Wizard> Ja też nie byłem.
<bastetmilo> ale ktoś musi mnie zabrać :)
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Trochę nie po drodze..
<Wizard> Ale przemyślę.
<Wizard> W sumie, czemu nie.
<ftpd> Ja byłem dwa razy.
<ftpd> A Ty skąd, Wizard?
<Wizard> Z Łodzi.
<Wizard> kretu: A ty chcesz jechać?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: a przez co będziesz jechać?
<Wizard> Już mam samochód, którym się da.
<bastetmilo> jak już byś jechał
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Myślałem jechać A2, jest jakieś 10km na północ od Łodzi.
<Wizard> Obok Poznania, Berlina i tak dalej.
<ftpd> Poznania!
<ftpd> ;-)
<Wizard> Autostrada jest od Łodzi aż po Brukselę właściwie.
<Wizard> No tak, dlatego ci piszę.
<ftpd> bastetmilo, to Ty wpadniesz do psn i nas Wizard złapie.
<bastetmilo> o
<Wizard> To by było rozsądne.
<bastetmilo> tak by było OK
<Wizard> Mi pasuje :)
<Wizard> Co prawda mam auto, którym niezbyt wygodnie się jedzie z tyłu, ale ludzie jeździli i nie narzekali.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: to ftpd bedzie siedzial z tyłu
<Wizard> Jest niski?
<Wizard> Jeśli tak, to mu będzie dobrze.
<Wizard> Tam po prostu podłoga jest wysoka.
<bastetmilo> ee. To moze lepiej ja
<bastetmilo> ja jestem niska
<bastetmilo> Ty Wizard, ale zeby potem nie było jak ze zlotem
<Wizard> Nie nie, fosdem to jest rzecz.
<Wizard> Zawsze chciałem pojechać, tylko nie było z kim.
<Wizard> To nawet, jakby ftpd wolał lecieć odrzutowcem, to możemy we dwójkę pojechać.
<Wizard> To wtedy mógłbym nawet przez ten nieszczęsny śląsk jechać.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: weź, nie badz taki jedz z nami :)
<Drathir> Wizard: co to za auto? o.O
<Wizard> Mecredes A170.
<Wizard> Taki ~dziesięcioletni ;P
<illi> bastetmilo: bierz tył, będzies zmogła sobie pospać
<Wizard> Ta jasne.. w tym jajku..
 * Drathir musi poszukać fot z podłoga z tylu, bo dość ciekawie to zabrzmiało...
<bastetmilo> Wizard: to te co sie przewracały kiedys?
<bastetmilo> BTW Kifka mieszka w Szwajcarii od ponad roku.
<illi> bastetmilo: to zanim zostały wyprodukowane
<Drathir> Wizard: e to młody, w polsce to pełnoletnie raczej królują chyba auta...
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Tak.
<bastetmilo> Dobra, to pojedziemy jajkiem. :)
<Drathir> Wizard: nie tak strasznie to wygląda jak myślałem...
<Wizard> :)
<illi> nie ma jazdy bez gwiazdy!
<Wizard> No z tą też jest średnia, bo auto jest trochę mułowate.
<Wizard> I ma bardzo twarde zawieszenie, każdą dziurę czuć.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: a teraz chyba chcesz, żeby ftpd faktycznie leciał samolotem...
<illi> bastetmilo: jak ma wybór Ty, ftpd lub Ty to się nie dziwię :P
<bastetmilo> ej, bo mnie TŻ nie puści :)
 * illi chichocze.
<gjm> Gdzie się beze mnie wybieracie, co?
<bastetmilo> na fosdem
<Wizard> Ej no, bez przesady.
<gjm> Aha.
<Wizard> To tylko wyjazd na konferencję, chlanie i nocowanie w hotelu.
<Drathir> oho zaraz transporter trzeba będzie załatwiać... ^^
<Wizard> Dobra, 22, a ja znów nic nie zrobiłem.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: wiesz jak sie konczy chlanie i nocowanie? ;)
<gjm> Nie no, żartuje, nie wybieram się nigdzie.
<Wizard> Nie, jak się kończy?
<illi> bastetmilo: jak?
<gjm> bastetmilo: Teraz to cię TŻ na pewno nie puści.
<Wizard> A, o tym mówicie.
<Wizard> Nie ma starchu, ja jestem alkoholikiem, jak piję, to nic innego się już nie liczy :)
<bastetmilo> illi: jakbyś nie wiedział jak... ;)
<Wizard> Dobra, na razie czekamy, aż ftpd da znać.
<Wizard> Ja idę do łóżka, zmęczonym.
<Wizard> Pa.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: świetnie. Schlejemy sie razem :)
<bastetmilo> papa
<Drathir> Wizard: kolorowych...
<Stirlitz> tak sobie patrzę i... http://cl.ly/KhCR
<ftpd> Weź ktoś może ten topic zmień?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-11-06
<Guest86498> witam
<Guest86498> szybkie pitanko
<Guest86498> dlaczego w ubuntu 12 nie mogę modyfikować strzałką okien
<Guest86498>  od jakiegoś czasu
<Guest86498> co trzeba zrobić
<aquila1> jestem
<Wizard> aquila: Ja też, tylko trochę później.
<Wizard> Dzień dobry :D
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry misiaczki :)
<gjm> Czy ja wiem czy taki dobry.
<jacekowski> witaj pingwinku
<jacekowski> a tak w ogole, bylem w zoo i widzialem linuxy na zywo
<jacekowski> jak to zapi***** pod woda
<jacekowski> predkosc swiatla prawie
<jacekowski> bo aparatem nie potrafilem zdazyc
<bastetmilo> No... U mnie będzie dobry jak zrobie aktulizacje danych w bazie.
<bastetmilo> aktualizacje*
<Leon> ja zrobilem aktualizacje ubuntu i wifi padlo na hp dv6 wifi bcm4312
<Leon> i ni bata nie wiem co jest bo nie widzi urzadzenia jak wpisze iwconfig
<Wizard> Leon: A co w dmesgu?
<Leon> Wizard: na temat broadcoma nic nie ma
<Wizard> A co pokazuje ifconfig -a?
<Leon> tylko eth0 i local
<Leon> o wifi nic
<Wizard> Ołłłł.
<Wizard> A w dmesgu nie ma nic o wlan?
<Wizard> Na pewno?
<Leon> moge to jakos grepnac?
<Leon> dmesg | grep 'wlan'?
<gjm> "bcm" bardziej.
<Leon> nic nie ma z tym zwiazanego
<gjm> A lspci w ogóle wykrywa?
<gjm> + nie jest wyłączona sprzętowym wyłącznikiem?
<Leon> jak wejde w ustawienia aktualizacji oprogramowania to mam wyswietlone urzadzenie broadcom corporation: bcm4312 802.11b/g lp-phy i uzywanie: broadcom linux sta wireless driver z source bcmwl-kernel-source
<Leon> zainstalowalem te stery z centrum oprogramowania
<Leon> i nadal nic
<gjm> 1. wklej wynik: ifconfig -a, 2. wklej gdzieś dmesg, 3. sprawdź czy nie jest wyłączona
<Leon> aktualizowalem system po wifi po czym uruchomilem kompa ponownie i widzi tylko eth0
<Leon> wlacznik mam w postaci rysunku na panelu dotykowym jak wifi jest wylaczone swieci sie na pomaranczowo, a w tej chwili sygnalizuje ze dziala bo swieci sie na niebiesko
<Leon> ale nie mam panowania nad nim, nic sie nie dzieje gdy dotykam
<Leon> na win wszystko ok
<gjm> Dobrze, to wklej wynik: rfkill list
<gjm> A ja idę po kawę.
<Leon> mhm
<Leon> masz racje
<Wizard> No właśnie. Rfkill jest spsuty ;)
<Leon> http://wklej.to/HkWHn
<gjm> Leon: No to "rfkill unblock 0" i "rfkill unblock 1"
<gjm> Fuj, 1 nie musisz jak nie chcesz włączać bt
<gjm> Rozpędziłem się.
<Leon> \oki thx
<gjm> :)
<hawaii_pl> witam wszystkich
<gjm> Witaj.
<hawaii_pl> ok, przychodzę z problemem.
 * hawaii_pl który Was zapewne nie interesuje ale jak sie wygadam to moze mi ktos udzieli rady
<gjm> Do rzeczy.
<Wizard> No więc się wygadaj, a nie pierdzielisz :D
<hawaii_pl> probuje zmienic system na #!. jajko 3.2 driver i915 dla mobile 4 series (wszystko dziala na ubu 10.10)
<hawaii_pl> tutaj mam problem z xrandrem
<hawaii_pl> w ubu pokazuje mi rozmiary wyswietlacza 344x193 mm
<hawaii_pl> ten w #! 0xx
<hawaii_pl> ten w #! 0x0
<gjm> Ha, #! to nie Ubuntu!
<gjm> bastetmilo: http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/122820,foreste,Komentarze.html
<gjm> Czytam na poprawę humoru.
<ftpd> Wizard, całkiem wporzo takie ircowanie z bouncera.
<Wizard> ftpd: Ja się bardzo szybko przyzwyczaiłem.
<Wizard> A używasz guiowego klienta, czy irssi?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: co Ci się przykleiło?
<ftpd> Wizard, gujowego.
<Wizard> Colloquy?
<Leon> gjm: nadal wifi kaput :< przeinstalowalem nawet rfkilla i dupa blada
<Wizard> A czy to przełącznie coś zmienia w ogóle, Leon?
<bastetmilo> gjm: no weź :) kawa sie opluje zaraz
<Leon> tak udalo mi sie ustawic ze dla wifi w soft i hard block jest 'no'
<Wizard> LOL
<Wizard> Leon: I dalej nie działa?
<Leon> tak, dalej nie dziala, nie ma nick w ifconfigu
<gjm> Pokaż: ifconfig -a
<gjm> C-a-ł-e, proszę.
<Leon> oki
<gjm> bastetmilo: :)
<Leon> http://wklej.to/8CARD
<ftpd> E.
<ftpd> Wtc?
<ftpd> Wtf.
<bastetmilo> lol
<ftpd> Sorry.
<ftpd> Kur..
<ftpd> Durny klient.
<gjm> Skąd masz opa? :D
<ftpd> Wizard, Póki co textual vs Linkinus.
<ftpd> gjm, Nie mam pojęcia.
<bastetmilo> Stirlitz mu dał
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> BĘDĄ BANANY!
<ftpd> "Siara mi dał".
<gjm> 23:50 -!- mode/#ubuntu-pl [+o ftpd] by Stirlitz
<bastetmilo> Będzie się działo.
<gjm> No no.
<ftpd> Ale dziwny klient.
<ftpd> Mogę zrobić /msg gjm test
<ftpd> Ale nie działa /msg chanserv test
<ftpd> Dziwnei.
<bastetmilo> co robi -r?
<ftpd> Wychodzi, że mogę gadac z gjm, ale ChanServ to dla mnie za wysokie progi!
<gjm> bastetmilo: Mogą wejść tylko zarejestrowane nicki.
<bastetmilo> o
<ftpd> Przepraszam, z przyzwyczajenia robię /m ktośtam cośtam.
<gjm> ftpd: A ChanServ?
<ftpd> A ten klient rozumi /m jako /mode
<Wizard> gjm: Po co to wklejałeś?
<Wizard> Teraz nie mogę przestać czytać.
<ftpd> Co wkleił?
<ftpd> Bo ja zmieniałem klienta.
<bastetmilo> kometarze foreste
<Wizard> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/122820,foreste,Komentarze.html
<ftpd> Nie znam foreste.
<Wizard> foreste tu siedzi z nami!
<bastetmilo> to z orgazmem było dobre
<Wizard> Jest takim fajnym trolem. Ta, on wie co to orgazm :)
<gjm> To jest coś pięknego.
* ftpd changed the topic of #ubuntu-pl to: http://www.ubuntu.com | Używaj http://ubuntu-manual.org/ | Oficjalne repozytoria: http://tinyurl.com/2ajkhl | Statystyki: http://stats.insomniac.pl/ubuntu-pl | Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj | Nie wklejaj na kanał - http://wklej.org
<ftpd> Po to mi dali opa.
<ftpd> Żebym to 'dzisiaj wydanie ubuntu' wywalił.
<ftpd> ;-)
<gjm> To zapomniałem o tym?
<ftpd> Dobra, idę się F5 bawić.
<gjm> Jestem miernotą.
<bastetmilo> shame on you!
<Wizard> ftpd: Kiedy będziesz wiedział o tym fosdemie?
<ftpd> Wizard, nie umiem powiedzieć. W styczniu?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: w ogóle jestem zawiedziona Twoją burżujską postawą.
<ftpd> bastetmilo, albowiem?
<Wizard> No kurde, w styczniu.
<bastetmilo> Jak możesz przedkładać germanskie linie lotniczne nad Prawdziwą Przygodę ze mna i Wizardem.
<Wizard> W germańskim samochodzie, na germańskich autostradach :P
<bastetmilo> Taki trip po Europie z takimi fajnymi ludzmi.
<bastetmilo> A on chce lufthansą lecieć
<Wizard> No nie aż taki.. to tylko 1000km z haczykiem.
<bastetmilo> Ojtam ojtam.
<bastetmilo> detal
<Wizard> W jedną stronę.
<Wizard> To na raz się bez problemu jedzie.
<bastetmilo> ych. To od razu lecmy samolotem.
<bastetmilo> Nie ma tego elementu frajdy.
<Wizard> Ja nie chcę lecieć samolotem.
<ftpd> Bo wolę się przelecieć w 3 godziny, niż jechać samochodem przez 10.
<ftpd> Do tego ja mam problemy z kolanami i co godzinę trzebaby robić przystanek, bo nie usiedzę więcej ze zgiętymi.
<ftpd> A na autostradzie to tak średnio jest jak.
<bastetmilo> No chyba że tak. To wybaczam afront.
<bastetmilo> Ale tylko z powodu kolan.
<Wizard> No nic, najwyżej pojedziemy we dwójkę.
<bastetmilo> Spoko
<bastetmilo> i tak będzie fajnie :)
<Wizard> Ja do samolotu nie wsiądę, chyba, że z przymusem.
<bastetmilo> Mnie nie stać na latanie :P
<illi> no chyba, że mnie puszczą z roboty
<illi> to byśmy się wybrali koreańskim samochodem
<illi> ciut większy niż A-classe
<bastetmilo> illi: to je produkują w Korei?
<illi> te o których teraz myślisz nie
<illi> ten którego używam na codzień tak
<bastetmilo> no tak własnie sie zdziwiłam...
<bastetmilo> to co jeszcze masz?
<gjm> bastetmilo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68C-r9kSLNE
<gjm> :)
<drakhan> chyba pierwszy raz widzę, żeby gjm dał uśmieszek
<Leon> gjm: przeinstalowalem wszystko i dalej nie odpala sie wifi. moze to byc cos zwiazane z linux headers?
<gjm> Tak w ogóle to od kiedy Ci nie działa?
<Leon> od dzisiejszej aktualizacji
<gjm> A co było aktualizowane?
<Leon> wiesz moze gdzie znajde jakies logi z aktualizacji oprogramowania?
<pakos> /var/log/apt?
<Leon> a,ok
<gjm> apt.log
<ftpd> Wizard, a co jest złego w samolotach?
<ftpd> gjm, nie. /var/log/apt/history.log, akurat dzisiaj szukałem ;-)
<gjm> Przeterminowane informacje mam :/
<ftpd> Znaczy sprawdzałem coś, bo durny unattended-upgrades podniósł mi mysqla na kilku hostach ;-)
<Leon> http://wklej.to/Ofvim
<Leon> gjm: ^
<ftpd> No dude, zrobiła się aktualizacja kernela.
<ftpd> to wifi miałeś out of the box, czy coś kombinowałeś?
<gjm> Mistrzu, a zobacz czy masz jakieś stare jajka.
<ftpd> Bo jak kombinowałeś, trzeba przekompilować moduł.
<ftpd> Ten versioning jest gupi.
<ftpd> Głupie f5 nie widzi mi hostów :(
<ftpd> W ogóle to nie wiem, czemu od rana klepię robotę sieciowca.
<Leon> wifi chodzilo od samego poczatku po zainstalowaniu ubuntu 12.10.1 az do tej aktualizacji
<ftpd> Może dlatego, że jakbym zlecił sieciowcom, byłoby na poniedziałek? ;-)
<pakos> to uruchom na starszym kernelu i sprawdz czy dziala :>
<Leon> nie dziala
<Leon> moze przez to ze z centrum opr zdarzylem zainstalowac wszystko odnosnie bcm4312
<Leon> nie, ster wylaczony.
<Leon> jednak nie dziala
<pakos> to jakis broadcom, ciekawe czy jechal na wl czy tym 2 sterowniku
<Leon> podczas aktualki uzywalem wifi jezeli o to chodzi
<pakos> o sterownik mi chodzi jaki byl uzywany gdy dzialalo
<illi> fosdem - pytanie, muszę koszty oszacować, wiadomo coś o noclegach? orientacyjne koszty?
<aquila> witam
<aquila> no i jak tam z tymi oknami
<aquila> i ich zmienianiem wielkości za pomocą strzałki?
<Wizard> aquila: ?
<aquila> taaak?
<Wizard> Jakimi oknami? :D
<aquila> a pisałem dzisiaj rano ze nie mogę myszką zwiększyć dowolne okno zmniejszyć
<aquila> najechać na bok i przeciągać
<aquila> no wiesz o co chodzi
<illi> Wizard bastetmilo ftpd - macie może dane na temat kosztów noclegów?
<illi> na fosdem?
<Wizard> Nie.
<Wizard> Nie sprawdzałem.
<Wizard> aquila: a jak przytrzymasz alt i przeciągniesz środkowym przyciskiem myszki?
<aquila> ja nie mam myszki
<aquila> :)
<illi> kurcze, mało miejsc jest w brukseli w tym terminie
<Wizard> illi: No nie żartuj :|
<illi> chyba, że systemy rezerwacji tak tylko pokazują :D
<illi> Ostatnie 4...
<aquila> nie żartuję
<illi> i takie tam przy hotelach
<Wizard> aquila: Robiłeś ostatnio jakieś akrualizacje? Albo dłubałeś MyUnity, CCSM albo czymś takim?
<aquila> aktualizację robię zawsze ale nie dłubałem nigdzie (no moze nigdzię :D)
<Wizard> Hmm, to zrób nowego użytkownika dla testu, zaloguj się na niego i sprawdź czy to działa.
<grek1> czesc u Was tez ikony unity nie wszystkie przenosza na inne pulpity ? np pidgin mam uruchomiony na ekranie obok - i rybka naciscniecie na ekranie 1 ikony nic nie powoduje
<aquila> nie
<aquila> no i prosze ccsm nie było zachaczone rozmiar okien a tak w ogóle to go nie było ccsm
<BlessJah> `ping
<ftpd> illi, ja do tej pory sypiałem w NH Atlanta koło de Brouckere.
<ftpd> A ulicy Adolfa Wielkiego ;-)
<illi> :D
<illi> ftpd: dość drogi ten NH
<illi> za 3 gwiazdki są hotele o 30% tańsze
<illi> i bliżej :D
<ftpd> On ma 3 tylko?
<illi> NH ma 4
<ftpd> illi, to firma mi zawsze brała, rozumisz. On jest w ścisłym centrum, do Delirium jest 10 minut z buta, na Grand Place jakieś 15.
<illi> :D
<illi> rozumim, rozumim :D
<ftpd> illi, A na uniwerek jedzie autobus zaczynający trasę skrzyżowanie od hotelu.
<illi> centrum, to samochodu nie postawię :D
<illi> więc poszukam czegoś w okolicach uniowerku
<illi> ciekawe w oŋóle jak tam z parkingami
<ftpd> No jak mnie firma będzie wysyłać, to razem z hotelem.
<illi> bo może trzeba będzie samochód zostawić :D
<illi> gdzieś na krawędzi
<ftpd> Jak nie, będę czegoś tańszego z Wami szukał.
<illi> :D
<ftpd> Nie będę przecież płacił za NH ze swoich.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: co to jest Delirium?
<ftpd> bastetmilo, Knajpa.
<bastetmilo> co tam daja dobrego?
<ftpd> 2004 gatunki piwa.
<ftpd> http://deliriumcafe.be/?___store=deliriumcafe_en&___from_store=deliriumcafe_fr
<ftpd> Tak w skrócie.
<bastetmilo> piwo, piwo...
<bastetmilo> ale absynt maja
<illi> a steki mają?
<Wizard> Mul fri!
<Wizard> Mul fri! Bruksela jest w Belgii!
<Wizard> Łóóóóóóóół!
<illi> wiem
<Wizard> Właśnie sobie uświadomiłem.
<illi> w amsterdamie są świetne steki
<illi> a z amsterdamu do brukseli jest 200 km
<ftpd> illi, delirium to typowy pub.
<ftpd> Znaczy mają chyba salę z żarciem, ale nigdy nie byłem.
<ftpd> Tam jest beer event w piątke przed fosdem.
<Drathir> bry...
<Wizard> ftpd: I chcę na to zdążyć.
<ftpd> No oczywiście, bez tego nie ma co.
<ftpd> Sama konferencja jest nudna. Fajnie, że w barku mają piwo.
<bastetmilo> To o której ja miałabym być w Poznaniu, żebysmy na to piwo zdazyli?
<Wizard> Na razie się nie przejmuj.
<Wizard> Jak ftpd poleci, to zabiorę cię z Wrocka czy gdzie ci będzie wygodnie.
<Wizard> Ale trza liczyć ~12h w samochodzie wtedy.
<Wizard> Więc trza by wyjechać bardzo wcześnie.
<Wizard> Jak bym jechał A2, to byłbym w Poznaniu w jakies 2h po wyjeździe z domu, myślę.
<illi> Wizard: jak mnie sponornie firma, to może moim pojedziemy
<Wizard> A skąd ty będziesz jechał?
<illi> to wtedy w posen byśmy się umawiali
<illi> wawa
<illi> z łodzi mogę zabrać też
<Wizard> No bo to po drodze.
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Ty rozważasz jechanie z illi?
<bastetmilo> Oczywiscie
<Wizard> No luz.
<bastetmilo> Zabierzecie mnie z Poznania i bedzie OK
<Wizard> :D
<illi> mój ciut większy niż A-classe
<ftpd> Nie wiem, co to A-classe.
<ftpd> Za to, powiedzcie mi.
<Wizard> Chodzi mu o Mercedesa A, którym ew. bym jechał ja.
<ftpd> Czy mogę mieć kilka RewriteRule w apache pod sobą?
<Wizard> ftpd: Zdaje mi się, że to działało.
<ftpd> Albo lepiej, par RewriteCond i RewriteRule?
<ftpd>     RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^blablabla\.office$
<ftpd>     RewriteRule ^$ https://%{HTTP_HOST}/blablabla/index.pl [R,L]
<ftpd> I teraz chcę oprócz blablabla.office mieć foo.office i foo.bar też.
<illi> ftpd: tak
<ftpd> I to robię po prostu pod i funguje?
<illi> ale RewriteCond(dowolna liczba) działa tylko na następną linię
<ftpd> Zresztą, przetstuję na hoście.
<ftpd> illi, No luz, mogę mieć par Cond+Rule ile chcę.
<illi> si
<illi> nawet don+con+con+con+rule
<illi> s/don/con/
<ftpd> Zadziałało.
<Wizard> con+don?
<ftpd> cod+rule, cond+rule, cond+rule
<ftpd> s/cod/cond/
<ftpd> w sumie 6 linijek mam
<illi> mało
<ftpd> O, tam można regexpa.
<ftpd> A nie, niezbyt.
<ftpd> Dobra, 3 osobne klikają, w dupie mam 'ładność'.
<ftpd> Dodaję do puppeta i jechane.
<illi> :D
<ftpd> info: /Stage[main]/Otrs_prod::App/File[/etc/apache2/sites-available/default]: Scheduling refresh of Service[apache2]
<ftpd> No, doskonale.
<ftpd> A gita umicie?
<illi> tyle o ile, repo ściągne, zmiany wepchnę, ale jak nie muszę to nie użwam
<ftpd> Można mieć osobny .gitconfig albo chociaż osobnego usera per repo?
<illi> pewnie tak
<illi> każde ściągnięte repo gita jest lokalnym serwerem
<illi> (bez usługi)
<ftpd> Ta, zrobiłem.
<ftpd> Teraz muszę schemat narysowac.
<ftpd> Ale nie mam w czym.
<Dreadlish> kartka papieru?
<Wizard> Dreadlish: To by było zbyt proste.
<Dreadlish> och.
<grek1> wiecie moze dlaczego to nie dziala http://wklej.to/b5xFv
<grek1> czegos brakuje ?
<grek1> to przy instalacji karty dvbt z poradnika http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Kworld_UB499-2T
<ftpd> Nie ma Makefile/jest popsute Makefile.
<DaZ> te uczucie kiedy wyszedł
<TheNumb> ech ech ech
<TheNumb> Urwało mnie
<TheNumb> TheNumb> Da się jakoś ujarzmić catalysty na ubuntu?
<TheNumb> <TheNumb> Wczoraj próbowałem je zainstalować i... przestało mi działać unity ;D
<foreste> bastetmilo: a co masz do moich  komentarzy ?
<gjm> Podobają jej się.
<bastetmilo> Są genialne!
<foreste> moje komentarze sa orgynalne :)
<bastetmilo> no ba
<TheNumb> Hmm... czyli nikt nie zna się na fglrx :<
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: jaką masz kartę?
<foreste> jaka karta ?
<TheNumb> Niestety 7730M :<
<Dreadlish> µ
<TheNumb> Widocznie catalysty w repo ubuntu są za stare.
<ftpd> Re.
<TheNumb> qm
<ftpd> TheNumb, które catalysty?
<foreste> poszukaj na laupadzie nowsze
<foreste> chyba sa
<Dreadlish> albo po prostu na stronie amd..
<TheNumb> Brałem z xorg-edgers
<TheNumb> Było jeszcze gorzej :D
<foreste> jak licecja nie zabrania
<gjm> 16:26 < foreste> moje komentarze sa orgynalne :)
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: tylko, że jak zainstaluję z binarki to przy aktualizacji kernela wysypie mi się xorg.
<gjm> Niewątpliwie są.
<TheNumb> A i tak nie ma pewności, że zadziała.
<bastetmilo> gjm: zostawmy go sobie. On jest taki pocieszny :)
<foreste> ale sa gorycza pisane
<TheNumb> Goryczom
<gjm> Z bulem i goryczom.
<bastetmilo> gorczycą ;)
<foreste> teraz malo pisze
<gjm> Może zostań poetą? Nadajesz się.
<foreste> bo poznaje arduino
<TheNumb> olgierd: a gdzie masz szarika?
<ftpd> TheNumb, pytałem, na których catalystach.
<olgierd> TheNumb: jakiego szarika? :D
<ftpd> A właśnie, dajcie ten link do komentarzy foreste.
<TheNumb> ftpd: w ubuntu są 9.000, nie wiem jakiej "normalnej" wersji to odpowiada.
<ftpd> 9.000?
<ftpd> Eeee.
<TheNumb> Chyba 12.8 czy coś
<ftpd> W życiu nie słyszałem o cisco catalyst 9000
<TheNumb> ftpd: nie cisco :D
<TheNumb> amd catalyst :3
<TheNumb> Choci o sterowniki do radełona hade.
<ftpd> To jakieś lowendowe switche?
<ftpd> Lol.
<ftpd> He he.
<TheNumb> Chodzi*
<ftpd> Dla mnie 'catalyst' to switch.
<TheNumb> Hy hy.
<TheNumb> kekeke
<gjm> Kikikick/
<TheNumb> gjm: ej, ale przecież rozmawiamy o ubuntu! :<
<TheNumb> Btw, laptop miał preinstalowane ubuntu 11.10 >.>
<gjm> Ale ja się tylko śmieje.
<gjm> <;
<TheNumb> gjm: ja też.
<TheNumb> I to 11.10 z repozytoriami Della.
<TheNumb> Nie wiem co oni tam od siebie dodawali.
<TheNumb> Chyba wolę nie wiedzieć.
<ftpd> No dobra, nie rozumiem, czemu ten cały Textual nie umie zrozumieć /msg ChanServ cze
<DaZ> moze /query :v
<ftpd> A, dobra. Rozumię.
<TheNumb> ftpd: bo textual jest upośledzony.
 * DaZ lurka co to textual
<ftpd> On to pokazuje w oknie serwera, bo to notification.
<TheNumb> DaZ: klient irc na makówki.
<DaZ> o, jakies makowe gówno xD
<gjm> bastetmilo: http://ompldr.org/vZzV6OA
<gjm> ;3
<DaZ> nawet ładne w sumie
<ftpd> Ładne, ładne.
<TheNumb> gjm: bestia.
<bastetmilo> gjm: AWWWWWW
<bastetmilo> loffciam Twojego kotka
<ftpd> Tak właśnie nie mogie się zdecydować: http://cl.ly/image/032x2z443T1P
<ftpd> textual, czy linkinus.
<TheNumb> ftpd: ten drugi.
<gjm> Ten kotek to mały grubas.
<olgierd> ten na drugim planie, bo jest bardziej h4x00r
<TheNumb> ftpd: ładna nazwa folderu.
<ftpd> TheNumb, co to 'folder'?
<TheNumb> ftpd: katalog
<ftpd> TheNumb, to czemu tak dziwnie go nazywasz?
<ftpd> Denerwuje mnie kolorowanie nicków różnie w textualu.
<TheNumb> ftpd: bo jest pierdyliard nazw.
<olgierd> foldery to sobie mozesz miec w windowsie
<Drathir> zaczyna się ^^
<TheNumb> ftpd: a ić ty makowcu :P
<TheNumb> Z tymi nazwami <:
<illi> nie uważacie, że język polski jest wystarczająco bogaty, żeby się nie ograniczać w swoim prymitiwiźmie do jednej nazwy?
<ftpd> Nie no, definitywnie linkinus. Textual mimo zapowiedzi nie embedduje media, nie umie aliasów, ble.
<TheNumb> ftpd: tylko textual ma jednego plusa, jest darmowy D:
<ftpd> TheNumb, A to akurat katalog, w którym gitowałem style do textuala.
<ftpd> TheNumb, Nie jest.
<TheNumb> ftpd: jest <:
<ftpd> http://codeux.com/textual/
<ftpd> Nie jest.
<TheNumb> Jak sam sobie skompilujesz źródła z githuba to jest.
<TheNumb> ;]
<ftpd> Aha.
<ftpd> Nie no, 8 euro to nie jest jakoś wiele za Linkinusa.
<TheNumb> ftpd: na xchat azure nawet nie patrz.
<ftpd> Nie zamierzam.
<TheNumb> Chyba bym wolał ircować telnetem.
<ftpd> Czy on przypadkiem nie jest napisany w QT?
<TheNumb> ftpd: nie.
<TheNumb> Chyba przepisują z gtk na cocoa.
<ftpd> xchat mi się nigdy nie podobał.
<ftpd> http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/11070/x-chat-azure
<ftpd> Wygląda jak kupa.
<TheNumb> Wszystko nie-cocoa wygląda jak kupa.
<ftpd> No.
<ftpd> Jakie są jeszcze klienty/
<TheNumb> ftpd: irssi :>
<ftpd> Potrzebuję graficznego powiadamiania o mesgu/hilighcie.
<TheNumb> ftpd: są pluginy w perlu
<ftpd> Dlatego się próbuję przesiąść z ssh+irssi właśnie.
<TheNumb> Do growla
<ftpd> Nie chcę growla, nie znoszę growla.
<ftpd> Badge w docku mi wystarczy.
<TheNumb> Do tego makowego też jest.
<ftpd> Badge w docku mi wystarczy.
<ftpd> O, toto nie umi przeklejać ładnie.
<ftpd> :/
<TheNumb> ftpd: jest jeszcze LimeChat
<TheNumb> Umie ładnie przeklejać.
<ftpd> Właśnie possałem.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: a jak ja o Lime mówiłam to nie...
<TheNumb> Tylko z kolei interfejs ma gówniany.
<TheNumb> :D
<bastetmilo> I zaraz was obu wywale
<ftpd> bastetmilo, Bo interfejs ma sama-wiesz-jaki.
<illi> irssi!
<ftpd> bastetmilo, Ja go wywalę za brzydkie słowo!
<TheNumb> Dobra, nie gównany tylko kupiasty <:
<ftpd> No, that's my boy.
 * TheNumb idzie testować Global Ofensif
<ftpd> Coś miałem pisać...
<bastetmilo> Koniec rozmów o klientach na maka.
<Dreadlish> bo zaraz wpadnie Wizard i powie, że to nie ubuntu
<ftpd> bastetmilo, skup się kobieto na przygotowaniu smacznego posiłku. Nie ma n00bów pytających o ubuntu, rozmawiamy swobodnie o czymkolwiek. Ograniczenie tematyki, kiedy nie przeszkadza w rozmowie tym pytającym o Ubuntu jest bez sensu.
<bastetmilo> foch
<ftpd> No, baba fochła, jest spokój.
<ftpd> TheNumb, kontynuuj :P
<gjm> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/61122_434824556555359_989063348_n.jpg
<gjm> :D
<filar> gjm: przecież tam jest klapa, żeby przejść
<filar> nie widzisz?
<ftpd> Odpaliłem se też netatalka na serwerze, niedługo w ogóle przestanę się na niego logować.
<Drathir> ftpd: pidgina postaw chyba też irca łyka...
<bastetmilo> ftpd: już Cie nie lubie.
<ftpd> Drathir, mam Adium. Ale nie wiem, czy chcę używać go do irca.
<ftpd> OJEZU.
<ftpd> Ale okropny jest ten limechat.
<Drathir> jeszcze też te jakieś znc o ile dobrze pamiętam czy jakoś tak, ale szczerze jeszcze nie używałem, choć niby lepsze... Jak do tej pory cały czas irssi siedzi na serwerze i daje rade...
<ftpd> znc jest bouncerem.
<ftpd> I tego właśnie używam.
<ftpd> bastetmilo, A kiedyś lubiłaś?!
<bastetmilo> nie baw się w BJ
<ftpd> Musiałbym wyciąć 3/4 mózgu.
<illi> jak ktoś jabbera używa to polecam bitlbee :D
<Wizard> A co to?
<ftpd> jabber w ircu.
<ftpd> Ech, ten textual ma jedną zaletę.
<ftpd> Jak robię wiz<tab>, to mi podstawia od razu 'Wizard, '
<ftpd> A Linkinus niby podstawia, ale muszę jeszcze coś nacisnąć, żeby zatwierdziło.
<Drathir> illi: jest w kolejce przymierzam się też do niego, bo szukam jakiegoś konsolowego...
<Wizard> ftpd: Colloquy jest w porządku.
<ftpd> Nie jest.
<Wizard> To ssij :<
<Wizard> Ja używam Konversation. jest bardzo fajny.
<ftpd> Sam ssij.
<ftpd> Nic z KDE nie jest fajne.
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> Kwestia bezguścia.
<ftpd> No, Twojego!
<ftpd> ;-)
<Wizard> Moje bezguście jest fatalne ;]
<ftpd> Nadal się nie umiem zdecydować.
<bastetmilo> KDE jest obrzydliwe
<illi> Drathir: od lat używam bitlbee+irssi i sobie bardzo chwalę
<Wizard> illi: Ty to Voldenet?
<ftpd> Jakbym dał radę zrobić aliasy w tym textualu i wyłączyć to kretyńskie kolorowanie nicków...
<illi> niet
<Wizard> To coś za jeden? :D
<ftpd> [17:29:51] <@Wizard> illi: Ty to Voldenet?
<ftpd> hehehehehehe
<illi> jam illi
<bastetmilo> Wizard: swój człowiek\
<Wizard> Tak się zastanawiałem ostatnio.
<illi> cóż za dziwaczność w tych pytaniach
<illi> bastetmilo mnie ściągła
<illi> znudzi mi się i zniknę
<illi> kwestia czasu
<bastetmilo> wcalezenie
<Wizard> No wiem, ale wcześniej go tu nie widywałem, a nagle z nami na fosdem chce jechać :P
<Wizard> Ale jak tak, to spoko.
 * illi rechocze
<ftpd> http://www.krolestwoterabith.pun.pl/_fora/krolestwoterabith/gallery/2_1281805063.jpg
<ftpd> Macie fotkie pieska.
<ftpd> Na zgodę.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: illi wpadł tutaj z #wordpress-pl :P
<Wizard> Ah.
<ftpd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWYLX2yoUZM
<ftpd> jeszcze więcej piesków!
<Wizard> ftpd: Nie lubię piesków, są zbyt twarde.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: trzeba je długo marynować...
<Wizard> A to tak nir próbowałem.
<bastetmilo> sos sojowy, imbir]
<ftpd> Pieski najcudowniejsze zwierzątka ever.
<illi> smaczny był, faktycznie
<Wizard> Mój system jest aktualny. Sprawdzano 5s temu.
<Wizard> No. I to jest to!
<Enlik> o, nowy na Linuksie
<Enlik> witamy
<Wizard> E tam, pewnie ma łindołs :P
<Drathir> illi: no właśnie tego mi brakuje jest kilka podobnych, ale jednak brakuje tego intuicyjnego układu irssi... Tylko trochę o konfiguracji będę musiał poczytać...
<Wizard> :O
 * illi rechocze
<Enlik> Wizard: nawiązywałem do konceptu repozytoriów i aktualizacji z jednego miejsca :)
<ftpd> Wuja, wymysl mi ktoś obiad.
<Enlik> pieski
<gjm> O, Enlik.
<illi> Wizard: niewierny Tomaszu
<Enlik> gjm: zdarza się
<illi> tak brutalnie mnie sprawdzać
<Wizard> illi: :( Ale czemu Tomaszu od razu?
<illi> taki związaek frazeologiczny
<Wizard> Puszczę sobie muzyczkę i poopieprzam się.
<Wizard> A potem wezmę się za jakąś robotę.
<gjm> Wizard: Sugeruje Ci że lubisz grzebać palcem w dziurach na czyimś ciele.
<Drathir> Enlik: to ja miałem w przeciagu kilkunastu minut kilka w tym aktualizację jajka...
<Wizard> Enlik: On ma parcha.
<Wizard> I lubi ściągać dużo rzeczy z internetów.
<illi> gjm: niezupełnie o ten kawałek mi chodziło
<ftpd> Arch jest wporzo.
<Dreadlish> Arch jest archem
<Drathir> -słowo którego się nie wypowiada- jak narazie po ubu debianie najdłużej siedzi...
<Dreadlish> och
<Dreadlish> przecież raczej nikt Ci bana za to nie da
<luigi69> Witam
<Dreadlish> my też.
<gjm> j.w.
<Drathir> Dreadlish: No wiem, ale nie chce denerwować niepotrzebnie...
<Drathir> luigi69: witam...
<luigi69> Tego typu wpisy w pliku `mail.log` - "Nov  6 17:43:02 localhost sendmail[1282]: qA6Gh2Am001282: to=root, ctladdr=root (0/0), delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=30453, relay=[127.0.0.1] [127.0.0.1], dsn=2.0.0, stat=Sent (qA6Gh22b001283 Message accepted for delivery)
<luigi69> Nov  6 17:43:02 localhost sm-mta[1284]: qA6Gh22b001283: to=<root@localhost.localdomain>, ctladdr=<root@localhost.localdomain> (0/0), delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=local, pri=30974, dsn=2.0.0, stat=Sent"
<luigi69> Skąd się takie cuda mogą brać?
<Dreadlish> sendmail.
<Dreadlish> masz wywalonego sendmaila na świat?
<illi> masz sendmaila?
<luigi69> Dreadlish: zainstalowalem go i nie konfigurowalem wcale.
<luigi69> tak
<illi> odważny człowiek
<Dreadlish> to go wywal.
<Dreadlish> wisi ci niezabezpieczony sendmail z okienkiem na świat
<luigi69> aha i publicznie sobie jaksi bot z niego zaczal korzystac?
<Dreadlish> pewno ta.
<Enlik> straszny to bot, który wysyła do roota na localhoście
<Wizard> nie no, mailer=local
<Drathir> a domyślnie to w ubu nie jest instalowane? Czy domyślnie w debianie było hmmm...
<Dreadlish> a.
<Dreadlish> Drathir: w debianie maż domyślnie exima
<Drathir> dziwniejsze że sam do siebie wysyła...
<Wizard> W debianie jest exim.
<Dreadlish> masz*
<Wizard> No :)
<luigi69> generalnie do mailow cos innego byscie polecali, czy sendmail bedzie ok jesli go poustawiam?
<Dreadlish> postfix?
<Wizard> Ja to bym się bał. Postfix albo exim
<Enlik> Dreadlish: no tak jest, np. cron może wysyłać do roota w przypadku błędów
<Dreadlish> ponoć banalny.
<Dreadlish> Enlik: wiem coś o tym.
<Enlik> tabfail
<Enlik> luigi69: ^
<Drathir> ja tam wolę postfix-a ale podobno nie za dobry...
<luigi69> no to dziekuje bardzo towarzystwu za szybka pomoc :)
<Enlik> tzn. Drathir ^
<Dreadlish> postfix jest chyba dużo bardziej prosty w konfiguracji niż sm
<Drathir> Enlik: słyszałem opinie, że to stare i już się nie używa, bo są lepsze rozwiązania... Ale jak dla mnie w sumie jest wystarczający...
<Dreadlish> Drathir: ja dawno sendmaila nie widziałem.
<Drathir> a i jeszcze coś na jvm chyba jest na topie, tylko nazwy w tej chwili nie pamiętam... Kombajn jakiś wielozadaniowy w zamkniętym środowisku...
<illi> ja coś drobnego to polecam ssmtp
<illi> jak
<jacekowski> zimbra
<jacekowski> jest zimbra open source
<jacekowski> ale jest komercyjna wersja z dodatkami
<jacekowski> Drathir: sendmail domyslnie jest zabezpieczony
<jacekowski> Drathir: od dawna
<jacekowski> Drathir: kazdy MTA w domyslnej konfiguracji nie przyjmie maila spoza 127.0.0.1
<Drathir> jacekowski: właśnie zimbra dokładnie...
<jacekowski> ale zimbra bazuje na postfixie
<jacekowski> jako MTA
<jacekowski> zimbra uzywa amavisa, postfixa, sa i troche innego softu
<jacekowski> i openldap
<jacekowski> w javie jest potem soft ktory robi za webmaila, i trzymanie tych maili
<ftpd> Tylko po co komuś zimbra, jak chce se poczte na nazwisko.pl postawić?
<Drathir> i o dziwo jak na jave nie jest aż tak tragicznie ciężka jak na taki kombajn...
<ftpd> My mieliśmy zimbrę jako firmowy system pocztowy kiedyś.
<jacekowski> ftpd: bo zimbra ma activesync
<jacekowski> jak ja pierwszy raz zainstalowalem zimbre to po to zeby mi sie telefon synchronizowal z desktopem i wszystkim OTA
<jacekowski> a potem tak juz zostalo
<jacekowski> Drathir: zimbra sporo zasoba ssie
<ftpd> O ja.
<ftpd> http://youtu.be/dXzMN9pbxCE
<ftpd> Ale dobre.
<Wizard> A Kolaba ktoś używał?
<Wizard> Bo on też chyba pod spodem jedzie na postfiksie..
<Drathir> jacekowski: na tyle rzeczy w jednym i to jeszcze javie?
<jacekowski> ftpd: dzisiaj nie pierwszy kwietnia
<ChaosEngine> ftpd: hmm, rovio zarządziło. umieją odgrzewać 10x te same kotlety w pozytywnym sensie
<ftpd> jacekowski, nie rozumiem tego o 1. kwietnia.
<Dreadlish> ja też.
<gjm> On pewnie też.
<Voldenet> Wizard: pomyliłeś mnie z kimś?
<Voldenet> Czy pomyliłeś kogoś ze mną?
<illi> ta
<illi> ze mną
<illi> 17:29 <@Wizard> illi: Ty to Voldenet?
<Voldenet> (no nie gadaj szerloku)
<tajwanuser> cze
<Wizard> Cześć, tajwanuser.
#ubuntu-pl 2012-11-07
<Voldenet> Dzień dobry
<Pendrix> hejo
<Voldenet> Ale tu dzisiaj leniwie i sennie, jak rzadko kiedy
<Pendrix> "jak rzadko kiedy" dobry żart na poczatek dnia wskazany, dzieki :)
<Pendrix> kurde nie ten chan :D
<Pendrix> no dobra, to nie wiem jak tu jest na codzien :D
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry misiaczki
<Wizard> Dzień dobry.
<shpaq> taki se
<ftpd> Elufka.
<Wizard> ?
<ftpd> No witam się.
<Wizard> Swahili?
<ftpd> Ja nic nie swahiłem.
<Wizard> To ta elufka to po jakiemu?
<ftpd> Za młody jesteś, żeby wiedzieć.
<pakos> moze na dzielni tak mowia :>
<Wizard> Dobrze, tato.
<ftpd> Ta, postfix mi się wczoraj zaktualizował i zaczął odpytywać o aliasy po NIS.
<jacekowski> a ja se DKIM i dnssec zamontowalem
<jacekowski> i teraz roksuje rulezem
<ftpd> google padli, http://cl.ly/image/0s2F0e0T210m
<Alv^> chyba w twojej rzeczywistosci :D
<ftpd> nie znasz się :P
<Alv^> pewnie tak
<Dreadlish> 502 w googlu czasami sie zdarza
<Dreadlish> no co - httpd jak każde inne ;d
<gjm> \o
<spi> o/
<Alv^> no czesc
<gjm> Skąd-on-się-tu-wziął?
<bastetmilo> o-m-g
<Alv^> w-t-f
<Dreadlish> skąd on tu...
<Dreadlish> ...?
<gjm> Dreadlish: Mi nie chodzi o spi.
<Dreadlish> mi też.
<Dreadlish> on niech sobie jest, zbytnio niebezpieczny nie jest ;d
<bastetmilo> a kto to?
<spi> przeciez ja tu od zawsze idluje ;_;
<FalconX> Ja wypakować SquashFS z płyty?
<FalconX> *Jak wypakować SquashFS z płyty?
<ftpd> Co się stao?
<gjm> Nic.
<gjm> Ma bana ale nie słucha i włazi.
<FalconX> Jak wypakować archiwum SquashFS z płyty
<gjm> Nie musisz się powtarzać.
<gjm> FalconX: http://www.tuxradar.com/answers/703
<ftpd> to ja brb.
<FalconX> @gjm: Dziękuje.
<zelas> witam:D
<zelas> jak na ubuntu 12.04 założyć limit pobierania wysylania? Bo w routerze nie moge.
<zelas> limit predkosci
<zelas> bo sciska mi cale lacze i mi internet przestaje dzialac na drugim kompie
<spoofy> Dziendybry :) Z gory przepraszam za brak kodowania. Czy ktos posiada steam'a najlepiej zrodelka albo pod amd64?
<spoofy> Nie chodzi o skompilowane pod ubuntu tylko pod debiana jak cos ;)
<Vorbis^> źródełka steama?
<spoofy> no.. fakt :D
<spoofy> nie wiem jak to ma byc z tym steamem ale tez bym sobie poprobowal ;)
<spoofy> moze pogram w cos wiecej niz szachy czy sudoku
<spoofy> testowal ktos to wogole?
<Vorbis^> pewnie nie
<Vorbis^> http://media.steampowered.com/client/installer/steam.deb
<spoofy> http://tinyurl.com/c79f7z9
<bartosz_> e
<bartosz_> lo
<BlessJah> eee... we flashu wyciszyło mi mowę
<BlessJah> częstotiwości głosu ludzkiego są chyba wytłumione, słyszę muzykę, ale śpiew ledwo
<bartosz_> o matko... człowiek
<bartosz_> w końcu
<BlessJah> bartosz_: zdecydowanie powinieneś iść na spacer
<CookieM> może przełączył się w karaoke-mode ;)
<BlessJah> to jest jakiś trop
<BlessJah> ale weblog z karaoke?
<ftpd> Co to było? Człowiek!
<ftpd> Może dostał? Może!
<bartosz_> BlessJah: spoko, dopiero zaczynam przygode z irc
<bartosz_> zajawiłem się na bash.org.pl
<bartosz_> i specjalnie sobie Ubuntu zainstalowałem;p
<bartosz_> tyle że nie widziałem tu żadnych rozmów
<BlessJah> CookieM: odnoszę wrażenie że tylko tekst jest wytlumiony, bo wokaliza i postękiwania słyszę normalnie
<BlessJah> dziwne, słuchawki nagle zaczęły doskonale tłumić częstotliwości ludzkiego głosu...
<m477> znacie jakis edytor tekstu, w ktorym mozna zaznaczyc np liczby z jednej kolumny?
<BlessJah> sed? vim?
<m477> BlessJah: mozesz napisac jak to zrobic w vim'ie?
<BlessJah> nie wiem, wiem jedynie ze sie da
<m477> o mam
<m477> ctrl+v
<BlessJah> znowu cos mi tutaj cieknie
<oskar> Witam. mam problem z css. otóż nie działa mi background-image css http://wklej.to/ImOek html  http://wklej.to/iEcgc
<oskar> sciezki sa dobre więc nie wiem o co chodzi
<SzArAk> 1) na jakiej podstawie niby twierdzisz, ze sciezki sa dobre?
<SzArAk> 2) jak mamy zweryfikowac sciezki, jak mamy tylko tresc plikow, bez ukladu katalogow etc, lepszy bylby link do dzialajacej strony online
<SzArAk> 3) pomyliles kanaly, chciales wpisac #html, omsknal Ci sie palec i napisales ubuntu
<SzArAk> btw
<oskar> strony jeszcze nie ma w internecie juz wrzucam wynik ls
<oskar> poprostu lubie ten kanał ;)
<SzArAk> 4) nie laska uzyc firebuga albo wbudowanego w chromium "inspect element" i po prostu SPRAWDZIC jakich styli uzywa strona?
<Enlik> jest też Opera Dragonfly
<DaZ> dragonfly najleprz
<DaZ> ma ładną konsole js ;_;
<jacekowski> albo logi serwera
<jacekowski> albo sniffowac wiresharkiem
<jacekowski> tyle opcji
<SzArAk> co za roznice, jak kolega nie uzyl zadnego z nich?
<Enlik> i motylek ładnie macha skrzydełkami, gdy się ładuje
<jacekowski> Enlik: to nie motylek
<Enlik> jacekowski: oj tam
<oskar> firebug pokazuje że nie można załadowac obrazka
<oskar> http://wklej.to/AD0Kz
<oskar> chrome tez go nie wczytuje
<DaZ> ls -R tfuj bug
<DaZ> albo find nawet
<jacekowski> oskar: zobacz pod jaka sciezka go szuka
<jacekowski> bo ja juz wiem co zle
<jacekowski> ale nie powiem
<oskar> czy chodzi o to że plik css mam w osobnym katalogu? bo to ostatnia rzecz której nie sprawdziłem
<jacekowski> UZYJ FIREBUGA
<SzArAk> hahaha
<SzArAk> no blagam
<SzArAk> w ogoole sie nie wysililes
<oskar> ty tak myslisz
<pakos> -.-
<SzArAk> oooo
<pakos> foch
<DaZ> bo jesteście niemili
<DaZ> >:
<SzArAk> kurcze, a czulem ze jacekowski zaraz peknie i mu powie
<SzArAk> spoko, odpowiemy mu jak tylko wrzuci post na zapytaj.onet.pl
<DaZ> a co jak wrzuci na samosi
<SzArAk> nie pomyslalem o tym ;(
<SzArAk> bede mial teraz wyrzuty sumienia
<SzArAk> uwielbiam, jak ktos zaczyna od "xxx na pewno jest dobrze"
<SzArAk> to znaczy, ze na 95% tam jest blad
#ubuntu-pl 2012-11-08
<qermit> o/
<qermit> kogo zbic
<DaZ> niezły fetysz >:
<Voldenet> Bry.
<Voldenet> SzArAk: a wiesz, że na firefoksie już nie trzeba firebuga używać
<Voldenet> ma wbudowany inspektor styli, konsolę, debuggera
<Voldenet> do tego głupoty typu rwd
<SzArAk> dobrze wiedziec, ostatnimi czasy sporadycznie go uzywam, zeby sprawdzic jak sie w nim cos wyswietla
<SzArAk> ale to chyba dobrze, w chromium podobnie jest, robi sie jednolicie
<Voldenet> to chyba źle
<Voldenet> że do firefoksa zaczynają ładować zbędne ficzery
<SzArAk> w sumie... Fx szedl w strone rozszerzen
<SzArAk> to nie opera ;)
<Voldenet> W firefoksie powinni pracować nad obsługą rozszerzeń i łatwością ich tworzenia
<SzArAk> choc z drugiej strony czesto uzywam takich funkcji po prostu przy przegladaniu stron ;P np. zeby dobrac sie do ukrytego linka zdjecia
<Voldenet> zamiast ficzerami
<illi> !seen bastetmi1o
<lubotu3`> I have no seen command
<illi> !help
<lubotu3`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ftpd> illi, bastetmi1o
<ftpd> Ej, w DNSie se zrobiłem *dupa IN CNAME dupa
<ftpd> I nie teges.
<ftpd> Nie można tak?
<grek2> co to za pliki sa w /var/lib/ucf/cache/
<grek2> z tamtad laduje mi sie xcache do php konfiguiracji tzn wywala błąd że nie ma pliku w logu a jedyne wystapienie takiej lokalizacji mam tutaj
<grek2> moge to skasowac ?
<ftpd> "stamtąd".
<grek2> http://wklej.to/QS2Ee
<grek2> poprawna lokalizacja to zend_extension = /usr/lib/php5/20100525/xcache.so
<grek2> i tak jest w /etc/php5/apache2/conf.d/xcache.ini
<grek2> wie moze ktos ?
<ftpd> ucf - Update Configuration File: preserve user changes to config files.
<ftpd> Masz bana na googlach?
<grek2> nie mam i nie rozumiem co to za pliki
<grek2> one sa includowane przez apache ?
<ftpd> Nie.
<ftpd> Jezu, weź poczytaj.
<grek2> co mam poczytac, pierwszy raz sotykam sie ze zdublowanymi konfiguracjami nie wiem co to za cudo to zrobiło ale jak widać nie działa.
<grek2> jezu
<grek2> :)
<ftpd> Przecież Ci napisałem.
<ftpd> "co to za cudo".
<grek2> jedyne co widze to info ze jest taki pakiet, jaki to ma zwiazek z bledami w error logu to nie wiem
<grek2> w error log widze takie bledy i zaputalem czy ktos wie jak sie tego pozbyc
<ftpd> Dobra. Wróć, jak będziesz umiał myśleć.
 * illi rechocze
<bastetmi1o> cześć misiaczki
<ftpd> Nuda.
<bastetmilo> Ja sie nie nudze, mnie własnie coś przestało działać.
 * dj_oko skończył pracę w VB.NET i zaczyna nowy projekt, w C
<dj_oko> ała
<dj_oko> włączanie mózgu boli
<Belzebub> dj_oko: widziałem jak kreskę wciągałeś!
<dj_oko> to na pewno do mnie było?
<qermit> o/
<Belzebub> dj_oko: tak
<dj_oko> hm, ciekawe
<Belzebub> qermit: gdzieś przekliniak wyparował
<qermit> wiem
<qermit> o dziwo panuję nad tym
<spoofy> Dziendobry :)
<spoofy> Hmm.. Czy to przypadek ze numeracja wersji opery zbiega sie z numeracja ubuntu (12.10)? :)
<spoofy> Pewno znow masoni..
<shpaq> żydzi i cykliści
<bastetmilo> cyklistyczny żydomasonerski spisek.
<Belzebub> którzy nie jedzą świńskiego mięsa?
 * spoofy move Belzebub to N2O
<spoofy> Belzebub: czemu wyszedles? Myslalem ze bedziesz wyznacznikiem uptime'a :D
<Belzebub> spoofy: eh, miałem dosć słuchania tych brednii
<Quintasan> lol kolokwium już za tydzień xd
<DaZ> i dobrze ci tak
<BlessJah> anal?
<Quintasan> nie
<Quintasan> algerbra
<Quintasan> z magiem
<DaZ> meh
<Quintasan> z analizy nam jeszcze nie powiedziała kiedy
<Quintasan> a mag już na drugich zajęciach zapowiedział ponoć ale zapomniałem
<illi> jaka algebra?
<Quintasan> a miałem się uczyć...
<illi> jaka algebra? czy mówimy o takej bez następnego wyrazu?
<Quintasan> algebra z geometrią analityczną
<Quintasan> tak się kurs nazywa
<BlessJah> liniowa
<BlessJah> jest jeszcze jedno slowo w nazwie
<illi> no włśnie chciałem prychnąć że to liniowa
<illi> :D
<BlessJah> illi: a co, robiles jakas inna?
<bastetmilo> illi: nie zaczepiaj studentów...
 * Quintasan nie gryzie
<Quintasan> tylko rzucam cegłami
<qermit> Quintasan: ja sie dziwie że żadnego jeszcze nie mam
<Quintasan> qermit: Ale ja pierwszy rok
<Quintasan> to nas od razu pewnie wykosić chcą :P
<qermit> Quintasan: jaki wydzial/uczelnia
<Quintasan> PWr - Izet
<bastetmilo> no i teraz będą wciąż gadać o studiach...
<bastetmilo> ja chcę znów wakacje :)
<qermit> bastetmilo zazdrości
<Quintasan> studenty jedne
<BlessJah> też studiuje
<Quintasan> wolnego im się zachciało
<BlessJah> Quintasan: nie chca was wykosic, sami ludzie zrezygnuja
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Czy wyczuwam w tym ironię?
<BlessJah> nie
<bastetmilo> qermit: nie zazdroszę. ;)
<Quintasan> jest nas 320 rzekomo
<Quintasan> I każdy twierdzi, że nie zamierza rezygnować
<BlessJah> Quintasan: masz deficyty, wpisy warunkowe, kursy wakacyjne
<Quintasan> deficyt w sensie że ects?
<BlessJah> tak
<Quintasan> Boże ale ze mnie nowociota, nie wiem o co chodzi w pozostałych dwóch
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Nie da rady zrobić deficytu teraz bo mam narzucony plan
<Quintasan> Chyba że to nie działa tak jak myślę że działa
<BlessJah> w deficyt ida kursy oblane i zalegle
<Quintasan> ehe
<Quintasan> to jak obleje coś to mnie nie wyjebią od razu?
<BlessJah> masz co semestr zdobyc 30 ects, jesli zdobyles mniej to masz deficyt
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> jesli nie przekroczysz deficytu, to normalnie jedziesz dalej, jesli przekroczysz to jeszcze mozesz skladac podanie, u nas bez problemu daja wpis nawet przy przekroczeniu
<Quintasan> XD
<Quintasan> aha
<Quintasan> Uwaga
<Quintasan> To się zacznę uczyć jutro xd
<BlessJah> wakacyjny moze ci dupe uratowac, ects sa zaliczane do poprzedniego semestru wiec mozesz zniwelowac deficyt
<BlessJah> Quintasan: masz cwiczenia, nie?
<Quintasan> z algbery?
<Quintasan> wykład + ćwiczenia
<Quintasan> to się nazywa w systemie zestaw kursów czy jakoś tak
<DaZ> oj wy studenty takie śmieszki xD
<BlessJah> grupa
<bastetmilo> wiedziałam że tak będzie...
<ftpd> Idźcie gadać o studenciakowaniu na #studenci albo na priv.
<shpaq> omfg
<shpaq> ftpedzio ma opa ;)
<BlessJah> nie ma
<shpaq> 16:00:03         ftpd @| Idźcie gadać o studenciakowaniu na #studenci albo na priv.
<qermit> ftpd: a ty kiedy skończysz studia?
<shpaq> studia są dla oszołomów
<qermit> shpaq: zależy jakie
<BlessJah> shpaq: jak mu zabiora to juz nie bedzie mial
<shpaq> jedyne studiowanie jakie ma sens to takie dla przyjemności
<BlessJah> shpaq: no po to sie studiuje
<qermit> shpaq: może dlatego studia nazywają się studia a nie szkoła
<shpaq> nie, 98% studiuje, bo naiwnie liczy, że dzięki temu będzie miało pracę i wykształcenie
<shpaq> co w obu przypadkach jest bzdurą
<BlessJah> shpaq: bo jest studiowanie i studiowanie
<BlessJah> jesli ktos pracuje sam, to twierdze ze przynajmniej wyksztalcenie zdobedzie
<illi> inne? całe mnóstwo innych, liniowa to wstęp
<qermit> shpaq: odnośnie pracy i studiów - studia nie uczą praktycznej wiedzy
<BlessJah> illi: pytalem czy studiowales a nie czy sa
<qermit> np ludzie nie dowiedzą się jak używać gita
<illi> BlessJah: na takie pytanie odpowiadałem
<shpaq> qermit: wiem, że nie
<qermit> nawet na informatyce
<shpaq> besides, komu normalnemu potrzeban jest wiedza jak używać git? ;)
<BlessJah> illi: matematyke musiales studiowac
<illi> BlessJah: dość blisko, ale nie
<BlessJah> qermit: dowiedza, ale nie z obowiazkowych zajec
<illi> fakt, że piersze 3 lata to prawie sama matma była
<qermit> shpaq: ale naucza jak napisac samemu takiego gita
<illi> na 4=tym chyba tylko topologia :D
<BlessJah> nie wiem czym topologia sie zajmuje
<qermit> BlessJah: młotkiem każdy umie walić, ale żeby zaprojektować dobry młotek trzeba coś niecoś wiedzieć
<illi> qermit: zdziwiłbyś się jak nieduży finalnie procent ludzi umie młotka użyć
<illi> ten kawałek topologii (algebry) http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Topologia_algebraiczna
<BlessJah> nie wylapalem sensu tej hiperboli z projektowaniem mlotkow
<qermit> illi: znaczy sie co? wybrać odpowiedni, chwycić i walnąć?
<illi> tak
<BlessJah> w kazdym normalnym poza kowalskim czy budowlanym zastosowaniu, najodpowiedniejszym lotkiem jest ten, ktory jest w domu
<ftpd> qermit, nigdy, studia są bez sensu w tym kraju i tej branży.
<gjm> \o
<wlosio> Siema nobki ;]
<gjm> Chyba Ty.
<wlosio> :)
<wlosio> Ok, jest ktoś kto siedzi sobie  spokojnie na Ubuntu 12.10?
<ftpd> Ja preferuję krzesła.
<BlessJah> "twoja stara"
<wlosio> ftpd, Ja preferuje kobiety.
<gjm> Tak BlessJah.
<ftpd> wlosio, to przykro mi, że one Ciebie nie.
<wlosio> ftpd, Bastemilo sie nie liczy. ftpd Strzał w stopę, nie bez powodu nazywają mnie Matio Podrywacz, ale mniejsze ;]
<wlosio> o to :)
<ftpd> Mniejsze mniejsze.
<wlosio> Wie ktoś gdzie dokładnie są logi? bo od siedzenia na 12.04 nie pamiętam kiedy były potrzebne ;(
<ftpd> gjm, A Ciebie jak nazywają nie bez powodu?
<ftpd> Logi są tam, gdzie zawsze. W /var/log.
<wlosio> ftpd, ajj <plask_w_twarz>
<ftpd> Nie musisz się bić.
<wlosio> Tak jak myślałem, to błąd NOUVEAU, trza targać zamknięte NV
<gjm> <jakie_mam_fajne_emotki_z_gg>
<ftpd> "trzeba"
<gjm> ftpd: Postrach kretynów
<DaZ> <cfaniak><dresik>
<wlosio> GG? kto tego jeszcze używa... aa gimbusy no tak ;>
<BlessJah> ja uzywam
<DaZ> BlessJah: no i wszystko sie zgadza <:
<ftpd> badum, ts.
<bastetmilo> :>
<wlosio> ftpd, dobrze gadasz, używa się TS'a :)
 * qermit robie podwójnego facepalma
<ftpd> "TS-a". Po skrótowcach dywiz, nie apostrof.
<wlosio> ftpd, mnie uczono że zawsze jest TS'a , Travian'a, po stronie server'a...., albo bez apostrofu.
<ftpd> To Cię źle uczono.
<BlessJah> bez
<wlosio> np. TSa, Traviana, servera
<ftpd> Apostrof stawia się przy odmianie wyrazów obcojęzycznych kończących się samogłoską.
<wlosio> ale nigdy sie nie używa w polskim "-"
<BlessJah> apostrof jak masz samogloske, ktorej nie zamierzasz czytac
<ftpd> "Proszę zwrócić uwagę, że w przypadku odmiany skrótowca, końcówkę fleksyjną obowiązkowo oddzielamy dywizem."
<wlosio> np,  software'a?
<ftpd> Software'u.
<wlosio> czemu u
<wlosio> Ja chcę pobrać terajaty nowego Softwar'a :D
<wlosio> software'a
<wlosio> ;]
<ftpd> To nie ma. Wyszły.
<wlosio> ok nie ważne...
<wlosio> :)
<ftpd> "nieważne".
<wlosio> ok, nieważne :)
<wlosio> Zasadniczo nie będę się sprzeczał, nie chce być jak nauczycie języka polskiego...
<wlosio> nauczyciel*
<ftpd> Ze spokojem, tego się nie musisz obawiać.
<wlosio> Zasadniczo, to muszę, bo nie chcę komentować coś, na czym się nie znam :)
<ftpd> "Czegoś".
<wlosio> coś, czegoś, to to samo :)
<ftpd> Nie, to nie to samo. Sklecenie zdania w ojczystym języku nie jest chyba czymś tak bardzo trudnym.
<wlosio> Ok, testowaliście już steama na pingwinka?
<wlosio> ftpd, ale pamiętaj że język polski zostało okrzykniętym najtrudniejszym językiem świata ( w mowie / tworzeniu zdań)
<wlosio> Kropka
<gjm> Super.
<ftpd> wlosio, "został". No i?
<gjm> >język polski zostało okrzykniętym najtrudniejszym językiem
<wlosio> Bawi się ktoś Steamem?
<filar> ja głupi wpisałem, że minta używam
<filar> to pewnie zaproszeia nie dostanę
<wlosio> ja dostałem ;D
<wlosio> Zgłosiłem trochę tych błędów. Ale mówię wam - u mnie działa jak rakieta. Bardzo szybki.
<ftpd> To strasznie fajnie, ale po co nam to mówisz?
<ftpd> roberthd, Nie ircuj jako root.
<wlosio> filar, z poziomu Ubuntu dostępne mam tylko l4d2 i ro
<wlosio> nie zportowali gier na GoldSrc, nie wiem dlaczego
<wlosio> Dla nie trochę to dziwne
<wlosio> gdyż GoldSrc u żywa OpenGL
<wlosio> używa*
<wlosio> filar, Mint to przecież zwykły Ubuntu z GNOME z kilkoma modyfikacjami
<filar> wiem
<filar> ale wątpię by na to patrzyli
<wlosio> nie powinni odrzucić.
<filar> ubuntu i konie
<filar> c
<roberthd> ojtam ojtam. A dlaczemu ftpd ? Akurat potrzebowalem roota a irssi nie konfigurowalem. Pytanie mam. Jak ma wygladac wpis do fstab dla sda1 jako /boot ? http://pastie.org/5346324
<filar> wlosio: ile lat wpisałeś w ankiecie?
<wlosio> Czytałem na  OMG że nawet goście mający 7 lat doświadczenia odrzucali.
<wlosio> filar, 21 ;)
<filar> nie chodzi mi o twój wiek
<filar> przecież tam nie było takiego pola nawet
<wlosio> a ja już nawet nie pamiętam, czy była , ale chyba było pole z datą
<wlosio> szybko wypełniłem :)
<wlosio> lat wpisałem 2
<wlosio> nie skłamałem
<wlosio> L(
<wlosio> ==)
<filar> no właśnie
<filar> a ja wpisałem 4
<filar> i mnie nie wzięli
<filar> więc widać
<filar> że ubuntu dla nich jest najważniejsze
<wlosio> Taa przecież na OMG pisano że Szefostwo Valve i Canonical się spotykali i to nie raz.
<wlosio> udało się dogadać z NV nawet
<wlosio> NV wydało nowe sterowniki, co niby jest krokiem milowym.
<gjm> roberthd: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8
<wlosio> ja spadam, 3mcie sie, filar może w następnej jakiejś becie się załapiesz :)
<filar> a amd dalej 1000 lat za murzynami
<wlosio> aa nie gadaj o tym ;d
<qermit> filar: za ubuntu?
<wlosio> AMD to porażka... niby stery OpenSourcowe a taka lipa... :) nVidia ma aktualnie dużo lepsze, chodź zamknięte.
<gjm> Gdzie mam iść?
<filar> qermit: :P
<filar> wlosio: przecież amd też ma zamknięte
<wlosio> qermit, chodziło mu że stery AMD na Ubuntu, są tyle lat za murzynami w stosunku do nV
<filar> wlosio: to ty dowcipu nie zrozumiałeś
<wlosio> filar, hee miałem AMD to jakies openowe miałem ;F ale to był staroć karta więc nie ma co o niej gadać...
<filar> albo ja nadinterpretowałem
<wlosio> filar, wytłumacz mi go :)
<qermit> wlosio: wiesz, jeszcze pół roku temu nvidia nie miała RandR
<qermit> a AMD-ATI mialo to od zawsze
<ftpd> roberthd, Bo to security risk.
<filar> wlosio: ubuntu to słowo z afrykańskiego jakiegoś
<wlosio> filar, taa suahili
<wlosio> i to znaczy humanity for aother
<wlosio> other
<wlosio> =)
<ftpd> wlosio, postawmy sprawy jasno. Zacznij pisać jak człowiek, albo sobie idź.
<ftpd> 0:1
<wlosio> ftpd, wiesz co ja myśla o tym ?
<ftpd> Średnio mnie to interesuje.
<wlosio> ftpd, =)
<BlessJah> suahili powiadasz?
<qermit> sratytaty
<qermit> zna ktoś jakiś dobry hex/bin edytor na windowsa?
<wlosio> BlessJah, to był sarkazm, nie wiem z jakiego, nie pamiętam :)
<wlosio> qermit, WinHex?
<BlessJah> ech, nvm
<qermit> już chciałem emacsa sciągać
<qermit> wlosio: pała, nie jest darmowy i nie wspiera intelhexa
<wlosio> WinHex nie jest darmowy
<wlosio> ?
<wlosio> a był... o.O co się to porobiło...
<gjm> Srył.
<wlosio> Restorator też hex edytor w sobie...\
<wlosio> ja lece
<wlosio> nara
<gjm> W końcu.
<grek2> macie na ubuntu 12.10 postfixa - ja dostaje E: Pakiet postfix nie ma kandydata do instalacji
<grek2> ok jest
<grek2> po aktualizacji z 12.04 wylaczyl domyslne repa
<FalconX> Zawartość partycji windowsowej mogę użyć tylko jako root, jest sposób żeby to naprawić? Przeniosłem się z ubuntu 12.04 na 12.10 wbudowanym narzędziem.
<grek2> zainstaluj mountmanager i tam zaznacz tej partycji ze moga montowac userzy
<grek2> lub recznie ale to trzeba wiedziec jak musisz dac prawa do tego zasobu userom bezsens to jest ale tak czasem domyslnie sie instaluje
<ftpd> FalconX, W fstabie dopisz odpowiednią regułkę.
<ftpd> Aha.
<ftpd> Ktoś na bzflag?
<pakos> uzywa ktos gitolite+gitweb moze bo sie zastanawiam czy da sie jakos ustawiac haslo per projekt a nie na cale repo
<qermit> pakos: co rozumiesz pod pojeciem projekt?
<qermit> pakos: część repozytorium?
<pakos> tak
<pakos> sugeruje sie opisem gitweba co ma w repo projekty :>
<pakos> od dawna mam po prostu ustawione w apache haslo na repozytorium ale chcialbym w sumie tylko 2-3 ukryc a reszta zeby byla widoczna
<pakos> (ukryc w znaczeniu na haslo)
<grek2> cze uzywa ktos ubuntu jako media center ? mam takie pytanie ladnie wszystko skonfigorwalem na xbmc, dvbt itd - i chce dac 2 dekodery dvbt zeby dalo sie niezaleznie na 2 tv z dekoderami zrobionymi z laptopow ogladc co sie chce i nagrywac co sie chce - dvbt ma jak satelitka polartyzacje czyl;i mozna ogladac w ramach 1 muxa na 1 tunerze  - i mysle czy to sie da jakos z automatu przelaczac - szukac wolnego dekodera ?
<lisu> re
<Wizard> Cześć cylindry.
<Stirlitz> Cześć fajko.
<ftpd> Cześć.
<Wizard> Stirlitz: Dalej mnie nie lubisz?
<ftpd> Stirlitz, pacz, ile z opem wytrzymałem!
<Wizard> A to ty masz tylko takiego danego na chwilę? Nie ma cię na liście ChanServa?
<ftpd> Wizard, tak. Raz zwróciłem uwagę na przestarzałe dane w topiku i Stirlitz mnie opł, żebym zmienił (czego nawet nie zauważyłem wtedy).
<gjm> Czekaj na netsplita.
<bastetmilo> ftpd ja cie opne po netsplicie :)
<ftpd> Boję się, że mi się /part przypadkowo zrobi i koniec lansu!
<ftpd> Ale dziś się musiałem mega powstrzymywać w sobie, żeby 'wlosio' nie kopnac.
<gjm> Miałem podobnie.
<bastetmilo> no z wielka sila przychodzi wielka odpowiedxialnosc
<ftpd> Hehe.
<ftpd> Spoko, moja siła to tak, jak po pijaku.
<ftpd> Przyjdzie kac (netsplit) i sie skonczy :P
<illi> ftpd: byłeś dzielny!
<illi> ja bym nie dał rady
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Irytujące stworzenie z tego włosia. Ale cóż. Bywają i tacy. Że też mu się chce tu przychodzić i truć.
<rmo_> hej, przy instalacji systemu jest automatycznie generowana lista repo w sources.list
<rmo_> mozna jakos to zrobic po instalacji?
<rmo_> mimalem problemy i ominalem ten krok
<rmo_> czy musze pracowicie recznie podopisywac repozytoria?
<DaZ> tak bardzo nie mam pojęcia o co chodzi
<DaZ> jak mi dopsz :3
<pakos> chyba chodzi o to ze nie aktualizowal nic w trakcie instalacji ;S
<dweller> a tam nie powinno być jakiś domyslnych?
<ftpd> Ale ta lista ma 6 linijek...
<pakos> no pewnie sa
<pakos> wybiera to sie tylko mirror chyba, przynajmniej w debianie
<pakos> lista zawsze ta sama
<ftpd> Poza tym, jak Ci nie zaktualizował, to sobie w każdym pliku masowo podmień precise na jak-to-się-tam-teraz-nazywa i gotowe.
<ftpd> sed -i -e 's/precise/totonowe' *
<ftpd> I juz.
<illi> albo
<pakos> ale przy instalce to chyba juz ma totonowe :>
<ftpd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1343890/ ja mam takie od lat.
<illi> perl -pi -e 's/precise/totonowe' *
<rmo_> ftpd: instalowałem z alternate i pominąłem krok z konfiguracją apta, w sources.list mam cdrom
<illi> rmo_: to popraw
<ftpd> rmo_, To sobie z kopiuj z mojego linka. Tylko pamiętaj, że wkleiłem do 12.10
<ftpd> Tfu.
<ftpd> Do 12.04
<ftpd> Ej, napisałem "z kopiuj".
<ftpd> Przepraszam :(
<ftpd> Jak się nazywa 12.10 w ogóle?
<Biszkopcik> 1st
<ftpd> Quantal, ok.
<pakos> quantal cos
<pakos> troche glupie te nazwy
<DaZ> no shit
<ftpd> O, polskie 12.04 się nazywa przyjazny puchacz.
<pakos> przyjazny ruchacz
<ftpd> Ubuntu 10.04PL Lśniący Lamparcik.
<ftpd> Moje oczy :(
<ftpd> ;-)
<pakos> pff
<pakos> panoszy sie z opem
<pakos> ;d
<ftpd> Ba.
<ftpd> To była moja druga akcja z nim tutaj. Raz topic zmieniłem.
<pakos> ale regulamin chyba nic o ruchaniu nie mowi
<pakos> tak mi sie zdaje
<illi> ?
<pakos> i czy tutaj jest jakis regulamin? ;o
<pakos> zreszta ja tu tylko idluje
<dweller> ftpd: spoko, freenode nie jest stabilny by design
<ftpd> "Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj." Też mnie to boli strasznie, bo klnę jak szewc normalnie.
<dweller> żeby pozbywac się chujowych opów ;f
<dweller> sam wyjdę
<ftpd> dweller, Zrób /cycle sam.
<ftpd> ;-)
<dweller> ;)
<ftpd> Grzeczny dweller.
<pakos> ciekawe pod ktora czesc pasuje ruchanie -.-
<pakos> polonista jakis by sie przydal
<dweller> tutaj sami poloniści i w ogóle
<pakos> no przeciez nie ubunciarze
<pakos> :p
<Voldenet> tak, słowo powyżej jest wulgaryzmem
<m477> ping *
#ubuntu-pl 2012-11-09
<m477> :(
<pakos> cisza zasmuca?
<m477> no a nie?
<qermit> nie
<m477> nudy
<bastetmilo> cześć misiaczki
<m477> :)
<lisu> powitać
<gjm> \o
<Wizard> Dzień dobry!
<bastetmilo> Wizard: o/
<Tomasz83> Witam. Wie może ktoś jak wgrac ubuntu spod ubuntu bez napedów?
<bastetmilo> z pendriva?
<Tomasz83> Nie. Z iso
 * gjm przykłada rękę do twarzy
<gjm> Tomasz83: Nagrywasz ISO na pendrive
<gjm> Użyj na przykład unetbootin.
<Tomasz83> Z zamountowanego iso sie nie da?
<gjm> Nie.
<Tomasz83> ;/
<Tomasz83> unetbootin wymaga wine ?
<gjm> Tzn. jest Wubi jak korzystasz z Windowsa ale to takie byle co.
<gjm> Tomasz83: Nie.
<Tomasz83> z ubuntu jade ale starej wersji i nie moge nic z tym zrobic;/
<gjm> Tomasz83: Ale Ubuntu ma narzędzie do tworzenia bootowalnych nośników chyba.
<gjm> Jaka wersja?
<Tomasz83> 7.04
<gjm> No to nie ma.
<Tomasz83> lipa ;/
<gjm> Użyj unetbootin.
<Tomasz83> unetbootin jest pod windowsa a mi nawet wine nie chce sie instalowac
<gjm> Nie jest pod Windowsa.
<gjm> Tomasz83: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ → Download (for Linux)
<gjm> Nie opowiadaj głupot.
<Tomasz83> na dobrych programach jest wersja pod winde stad moj blad
<Tomasz83> Wszystko w temacie. Cannot open /....No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file
<Wizard> Zaraz zaraz, 7.04?!
<Tomasz83> nom
<Wizard> Nic nie chce instalwoać, bo 7.04 umarło dawno temu, być może jeszcze znajdziesz jakieś repo do tego.
<Wizard> Mi się kiedyś udało.
<gjm> Tomasz83: Wybierasz obraz ISO w unetbootin.
<Wizard> A co do twojego pytania o wgrywanie ubuntu spod ubuntu - pojęcia nie mam co masz na myśli :)
<gjm> Wizard: Wpadłem na pomysł dot. kanału.
<Tomasz83> mam pobrane iso z nowsza wersja. i pytam o to czy da sie to jakos wgrac
<Wizard> gjm: Tak?
<Wizard> Zabrać mi opa?
<Wizard> Tomasz83: Wgrać na co? Na pendrive?
<Wizard> Czy z iso od razu na dysk instalować?
<Tomasz83> nie. zainstalowac poprostu bez uzycia napedow
<gjm> Chciałbyś. Może by tak ustawić entrymsg?
<Tomasz83> instalowac odrazu
<Wizard> Tomasz83: Da się, aczkolwiek to nie jest do końca kwestia dwóch kliknięć.
<Wizard> Masz jakąś partycję poza / ?
<gjm> Wizard: Co o tym myślisz?
<Wizard> To znaczy co?
<Wizard> I po co? Topic nie wystarczy?
<Tomasz83> Nie, ale zaraz moge zrobic
<gjm> Wizard: Ale w entrymsg możesz dać _więcej_ info.
<Wizard> gjm: OK.
<Wizard> Tomasz83: No to możesz na taką partycję unetbootinem zrzucić ten obraz.
<bastetmilo> Mielismy spisać zasady
<Wizard> Będziesz go też musiał dodać do gruba
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Jest CoC.
<Tomasz83> Ale unetbootin mi nie idzie
<Wizard> Niby dlaczego?
<Tomasz83> Cannot open /.....unetbootin-linux-581: No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file
<Wizard> Co to niby jest?
<Tomasz83> info jakie mi wyskoczylo po probie wlaczenia unetbootina
<ftpd> 11:50:27 | gjm:	 [11:35:37] Tomasz83: Ale Ubuntu ma narzędzie do tworzenia bootowalnych nośników chyba.
<ftpd> 11:50:27 | gjm:	 [11:35:40] Jaka wersja?
<ftpd> 11:50:27 | Tomasz83:	 [11:35:44] 7.04
<ftpd> 11:50:27 | gjm:	 [11:35:56] No to nie ma.
<ftpd> Czemu kłamiecie?
<gjm> A jest?
<ftpd> % which dd
<ftpd>  /bin/dd
<ftpd> No halo.
<ftpd> ;-)
<gjm> ftpd: http://askubuntu.com/questions/150069/why-dd-is-not-a-reliable-command-to-write-bootable-iso-files-to-usb-thumb-drive
<ftpd>  It only works with some isos (including Ubuntu 12.04, but not earlier Ubuntu versions)
<ftpd> W tym przypadku zadziała.
<Tomasz83> Dzięki
<Wizard> No tylko dd na żywą partycję będzie słabe..
<gjm> Pamiętam że kiedyś nagrywałem dd 10.10 chyba i mi nie poszło dlatego nie sugerowałem takiego rozwiązania.
<Wizard> No ale może próbować.
<ftpd> No to na urządzenie.
<Wizard> I tak potem będzie musiał do gruba wpis dodać.
<ftpd> Wizard, Btw. nowy Textual jest naprawdę w porządku. Jestem zadowolony.
<Wizard> Ja używam XChata i Konversation.
<Wizard> XCHata w pracy.
<Wizard> Bo niestety jestem zmuszony pracować na tej protezie od majkrosoftu.
<illi> to czemu nie shell na serwerze z irssi?
<Wizard> Wolę bouncer.
<illi> cokolwiek to jest
<illi> ok, już doczytałem
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> Taaaakie sprytne.
<ftpd> No ja używam od niecałego tygodnia.
<ftpd> Fajnie jest.
<ftpd> Znaczy jakby nie to, że potrzebuję widocznych powiadomień o mesgu, jak nie patrzę na irca, wróciłbym do irssi.
<eshlox> i czego do tego używacie? w sensie po stronie serwera
<pakos> do czego?
<illi> ftpd: ke? co za problem podpiąć msg?
<illi> eshlox: czego używamy?
<eshlox> jakiego bouncera ;-)
 * illi nie używa.
 * pakos tez nie
 * illi jeszcze przed chwilą nie wiedział co to jest.
<ftpd> illi, W sensie?
<illi> normalnie
<pakos> ale z irssi tez sie chyba da bouncera zrobic, gdzies o tym czytalem
<Wizard> Po co?
<Wizard> Ja używam dobrego :)
<pakos> gosciu sie jakims klientem z telefonu podlaczal i dzialalo
<Wizard> Po co?
<illi> ftpd: server loguje, klient czyta, a osd_cat rzuca na ekran
<Wizard> Równie dobrze można ircować telnetem.
<pakos> widocznie tego potrzebowal
<Wizard> LOL, illi i ja mam coś takiego puścić przez pół miasta?
<illi> ja status skrzynek pocztowych puszczam przez pół europy, to co za problem?
<illi> Wizard: kontekst: 12:22 <@ftpd> Znaczy jakby nie to, że potrzebuję widocznych powiadomień o mesgu
<illi> info o msgu, nic więcej
<ftpd> osd_cat?
<illi> si
<Wizard> ftpd: W twoim przypadku growl.
<ftpd> tuonela ~ % which osd_cat
<ftpd> osd_cat not found
<ftpd> tuonela ~ % brew search osd_cat
<ftpd> No formula found for "osd_cat". Searching open pull requests...
<ftpd> tuonela ~ %
<ftpd> Sorry.
<ftpd> Wizard, NIENAWIDZĘ growla. I tych kretyńskich dymków systemowych.
<Wizard> :D
<ftpd> Ja potrzebuję, żeby ikonka w docku miała badge i/lub podskoczyła.
<Wizard> Nie wiem co to jest badge.
<illi> lol
<Wizard> Ta rozwmowa do niczego nie prowadzi.
<Wizard> Do potem :)
<ftpd> Cyferka na ikonce.
<Wizard> (Temp mi się wyczyścił, leć, jboss, leć!)
<Wizard> Boże, gdyby nie cygwin, to bym oszalał w tej pracy.
<gjm> Te Ubuntuowe notify jest do tyłka bo jest niekonfigurowalne: http://ompldr.org/vZzdidg
<ftpd> eshlox, zsh
<Wizard> To jest do dupy.
<ftpd> Tfu.
<ftpd> eshlox, znc.
<Wizard> W ogóle, nienawidzę takich dymków.
<ftpd> Wizard, Nie łam regulaminu ;(
<ftpd> Ja też nienawidzę.
<Wizard> Wkurzają mnie, przeszkadzają.
<Wizard> Nawet windows jest lepszy, mruga ikoną na pasku.
<Wizard> I to jest ok.
<ftpd> No, mi skacze ikonka w docku, to też jest ok.
<gjm> Ja wywaliłem blink w panelu.
<ftpd> I pojawia się na niej czerwone kółeczko z cyferką.
<Voldenet> a ja mam terminal
<Voldenet> i mi się zaświeca wskaźnik okna na pomarańczowo
<gjm> W starym libnotify też pokazuje liczbę powiadomień itp. ale wygląda paskudnie.
<Wizard> Libnotify ssie pałę.
<Voldenet> w ubuntu zaczyna to być problem, brak konfigurowalności
<Voldenet> o ile w starych gnome można było robić dowolne cuda, to teraz to wszystko jakby topnieje
<Voldenet> byłoby to fajne, gdyby to, co domyślne, pasowało wszystkim, a tak nie jest
<Wizard> To nie jest problem.
<Wizard> Windows 7 i OS X wcale nie mają jakoś dużo opcji GUI i ludzie jakoś żyją.
<Voldenet> wiesz ile musiałem zrobić, żeby u mnie to wyglądało?
<Voldenet> dllki trzeba było przerabiać
<Voldenet> żyją, ale dlaczego nie ma tego w standardzie?
<Voldenet> ja rozumiem, dawać na starcie ładny design użytkownikom, ale dlaczego u licha nie pozwolą developerom tworzyć własnych w łatwy sposób?
<Voldenet> Niech nawet będą xml-ki podobne do tych ze starych windowsów mobile
<Voldenet> ale niech będą
<Wizard> Po to, żeby wszędzie było *TAK SAMO*
<Wizard> To jest dość istotna kwestia, jeśli chce się mieć miljart instalacji.
<Wizard> http://noshit.pl/DIR-2012.11.09/fnp-5.jpg
<illi> Wizard: dobre, ciekawe czy prawdziwe, czy montaż
<Wizard> Montaż.. W filmie był tam chyba Rocky ileśtam ;)
<illi> "D
<Wizard> netsjanek: Co mnie macasz?
<gjm> Zboczeniec.
<Wizard> A co, ty też dostałeś ctcp version?
<Wizard> Pewnie cały kanał przejechał i będzie skarki składał, że nikt nie ma Ubuntu ;]
<ftpd> Wizard, http://cl.ly/image/2a2P3q0e2S1x
<ftpd> Wizard, To jest badge.
<gjm> Nie, mnie nie macał.
<gjm> Zainstaluję sobie cairo-dock i będę miał to samo.
<Wizard> Myślałem, że to dock. Zmienili nazwę?
<Wizard> Czy chodzi o tę dwójeczkę czerwoną?
<Wizard> Prosiłem, żebyś nie pisał do mnie po angielsku, bo mi mieszasz.
<ftpd> Wizard, O dwójeczkę.
<Wizard> Nooo!
<ftpd> A jak to po polsku nazwiesz?
<Wizard> Dwójeczka?
<Wizard> Znaczek?
<ftpd> A jak zamiast jest 3?
<ftpd> To niby 'trójeczka'?
<ftpd> Za mało ogólne.
<gjm> Licznik notyfikacji.
<gjm> Słabe.
<Stirlitz> ftpd, to "plakietka" jest ;) http://cl.ly/Kmph/o
<Wizard> Znak, znaczek brzmi odpowiednio dobrze.
<Wizard> Czemu foreste nie ma banana?
<gjm> Bo by się poskarżył.
<Wizard> Ale jemu się należy ten ban jak koniu owies.
<Wizard> Koniowi.
<gjm> No to mu daj.
<ftpd> Stirlitz, Ok, plakietka.
<ftpd> Ja mu mogę dać.
<ftpd> Będzie na mnie.
<Wizard> netsjanek: Dlaczego macasz ctcp? :(
<netsjanek> chcialem sprawdzic jak to dziala :0
<gjm> To było siebie sprawdzić.
<Wizard> Dobra, żartowałem.
<netsjanek> :)
<Wizard> Ale tam mam napisane takie bzdury, że win64 i tak dalej.
<Wizard> Muszę to zmienić.
<gjm> Taa...
<Wizard> Średnio zadziałało.
<ftpd> Ja chyba nie odpisuję na ctcp.
<Wizard> Co za różnica.
<Wizard> I tak mam podwójną ścianę ognia ;D
<ftpd> Ale mam fajną komendę, czek it ałt.
<ftpd> System Information: Model: MacBook Pro (Mid-2009) • CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo P8700 (2 Cores) @ 2.53 GHz • L2: 3.15 MB • Memory: 8.00 GB • Uptime: 2 Days • Disk Space: Total: 238.86 GB; Free: 105.16 GB • Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce 9400M • Screen Resolution: 1680 x 1050 • Load: 28% • OS: Mac OS X 10.8.2 (Mountain Lion) (Build 12C60)
<Wizard> Górski Lew!
<ftpd> Trędy.
<Wizard> Tamtędy.
<Wizard> I musisz tak z tym angielskim ciągle do mnie?
<ftpd> 'trend' to też polskie słowo.
<bastetmilo> trąd
<Wizard> Ojej.
<Wizard> Jak się nazywa taka zabawka, która składa się z folii, pod spodem kalki, na której da sie pisać rysikiem i da się skasować rysunki?
<Stirlitz> Znikopis.
<Wizard> O!
<Wizard> Dzięki Stirlitz.
<Wizard> Gdzie wszystkich wcięło? :D
<illi> w sensie?
<gjm> Bez sensu.
<gjm> http://ompldr.org/vZzdrNA
<illi> ugh
<gjm> Zaaplikowałem cairo-ubuntu i może czcionki wyglądają odrobinę lepiej to nie mogę teraz ustawić Terminusa jako czcionki w urxvt.
<illi> co innego niż vim
<illi> paskudztwo
<gjm> To tylko dla pokazania :f
<gjm> Sam jesteś paskudztwo.
<illi> jaaaaha
<illi> gjm: a to fakt, ciężko go ukryć
<gjm> illi: Masz, http://ompldr.org/vZzdrZA
<illi> wwwweeee na standardowych kolorach, brak statusbarra'a lipton
<gjm> Akurat tango2 mi się najbardziej podobał, a przejrzałem sporo motywów.
<illi> :D
<illi> ja już nie pamiętam jakie mam kolory
<illi> w sensie z jakiej to schemy poszło
<illi> bo potem coś zmieniałem
<illi> najstarszy vim config w repo ma ponad 8 lat :D
<illi> albo repo kłamie
<illi> tu masz mój http://ompldr.org/vZzdraA
<Wizard> gjm: To jest openbox?
<gjm> Tak.
<Voldenet> o, u gjm widzę
<Voldenet> "breivik się skarży" w tabach
<illi> to u mnie
<Voldenet> śmieszny to news
<illi> ano bajera
<Voldenet> a, fakt
<Voldenet> ale i tak śmieszny
<illi> bo ja wiem
<bastetmilo> ale brzydkie
<gjm> Pfff...
<bastetmilo> paskudne
<gjm> 20:27 < gjm> Pfff...
<bastetmilo> :P
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: ale oni nie są designerami, odpuść im
<Voldenet> zawsze jak dostaję takie cuda od mojego designera ui, to się zastanawiam jak on to robi, że to jego nie wygląda jak moje
<dweller> eh, mój pulpit taki smutny :<
<DaZ> smuteczeq >:
<dweller> nom ;[
<illi> mój pulpit nie jest smutny
<Stirlitz> heh znalazłem pulpet z 2007 http://cl.ly/KnE5
<illi> jest po prostu całkowicie pusty i czarny :D
<gjm> >Pomputel
<bastetmilo> ja nie pokaże swojego, bo mam bałagan :>
<gjm> Paskudny.
<bastetmilo> Nie widziałeś
<dweller> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/jtvSkTw54ngMC9fdbcnC6dMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink
<illi> no jak bałagan, to musi być pasqdny
<dweller> mój z 2007 roku :]
<bastetmilo> No to mój z 2007 http://pulpit.jogger.pl/2007/10/29/11-bastet-milo/
<dweller> http://wstaw.org/h/1fb70bf3cd7/
<dweller> a to mój obecny
<Stirlitz> ciemno i straszno
<illi> Wy się, serio? przejmujecie pulpitem?
<illi> pulpit widzę kufa raz na tydzień, nie częściej
<bastetmilo> Ja trzymam pliki na pulpicie, to z niego kozrystam :>
<Stirlitz> teraz juz jakby mniej, ale w dobie windows xp linuksy były ładne
<illi> ugh, no jak pliki tam trzymasz to fakt
<dweller> illi: ja config xmonada zmieniam raz na półtora roku więc wiesz
<illi> mój jest absolutne pusty
<Stirlitz> poza tym teraz to za bardzo nic nie umiem zmienić
<illi> cokolwiek to jest, to czemu config zmieniasz
<bastetmilo> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/152848/Zrzut%20ekranu%20z%202012-11-09%2020%3A51%3A58.png
<bastetmilo> posprzątany :>
<dweller> illi: bo nowe rzeczy, bo się śmieci trochę
<gjm> bastetmilo: Bardzo "oryginalny" <;
<gjm> Tło terminala sama wybierałaś?
<bastetmilo> A robimy konkurs na oryginalny czy ładny?
<bastetmilo> :P
<m477> jedzenie na pulpicie, rotfl
<illi> łosie
<illi> jedzenie jest nieistotne
<illi> istotne jest świeże
<illi> czerwone
<m477> oO
<illi> też się doczekać nie mogę
<gjm> bastetmilo: No to czym tu się chwalić, domyślnym Ubuntu z dodanym conky?
<bastetmilo> przecież ja nie mam conky
<illi> blah, to mój w ogóle pominimy milczeniem
<gjm> bastetmilo: To taka tapeta?
<bastetmilo> no
<Stirlitz> http://cl.ly/KnbY/o
<bastetmilo> zawsze mam tapete z kalendarzem
<gjm> Ale mnie plecy bolą :/
<bastetmilo> od czego?
<gjm> Od siedzenia.
<bastetmilo> to wstań
<illi> zainwestuj w fotel
<gjm> Żebym miał go gdzie postawić.
 * illi rechocze
<gjm> HE HE
<bastetmilo> gjm: HE HE? A gdzie: hihihi?
<bastetmilo> lub hrhrhrhr
<gjm> No, hrhr dawno nie było.
<bastetmilo> no to jedziemy
<gjm> HRHR
<bastetmilo> HRHRHR
<illi> jestem konię i rżę
<bastetmilo> jestę konię
<bastetmilo> ja już :P
<bastetmilo> jak*
<dweller> jestę hipsterę
<dweller> jakie te teksty dupne
<CookieM_> trzeba czymś wypełnić pustkę
<Dreadlish> o matko, wiem gdzie nie wlazłem!
<illi> w pustkę
<Dreadlish> w zasadzie to tu prawie pustka
<Dreadlish> nikt nie pisze :/
<m477> no
<gjm> bastetmilo: http://tinyurl.com/bmopjcs
<bastetmilo> gjm: awww
<gjm> :)
<bastetmilo> taki nomnomnom kotek
<m477> czemu jak wykonuje scp to jest automatycznie wywolywany .bashrc na serwerze docelowym?
<illi> bo taki jest domyśłny shell
<m477> no ale ja tylko plik kopiuje
<illi> scp?
<illi> zapomnij co napisałem
<illi> to kretynizm był
<Voldenet> bo
<Voldenet> admin to lama
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<m477> a co to ma wspolnego?
<dweller> login shell czy coś wywoływane jest
<jacekowski> bo tak scp dziala
<jacekowski> scp odpala normalnego shella i wykonuje polecenia typu cat i podobne
<jacekowski> sftp jest znacznie lepsze
<m477> mhm
<SzArAk> http://eigen.pri.ee/shooter/ tekstowy shooter... :)
<pakos> na 1 rzut przypomina
<pakos> no ten
<pakos> fallouta ;d
<m477> pipboy
<Stirlitz> eech co zrobić żeby clementine nie robił przerw miedzy utworami?
<illi> używać mocp
<Stirlitz> świetna rada
<illi> ale zauważ, żę trafna, clementine nie będzie więcej robić przerw
 * qermit odpalił QuesteSim
<Stirlitz> bolało?
<qermit> strasznie kiepski instalator
<qermit> musiałem ręcznie linki robić
<qermit> i instalować gazyliard bibliotek
<qermit> (ręcznie)
<Wizard> Co to jest QuesteSim?
<qermit> QuestaSim - symulator do kodu vhdl/verilog i czegos tam jeszcze
<Wizard> Czyli coś do elektorniki?
<qermit> powiedzmy
<qermit> programistów sprzętowych
<Stirlitz> o onanistach sprzętowych juz czytałem, ale zeby programiści...
<qermit> to nie moja wina
<Stirlitz> Na stos! a potem zdjąć :)
 * inkwizytor push Stirlitz 
<jacekowski> Stirlitz jest 64 bitowy czy 32?
 * Stirlitz sie zapętlił
<inkwizytor> 48
<inkwizytor> Stirlitz: dobrze mówię?
<jacekowski> no to bedzie non-aligned
<inkwizytor> jacekowski: w vhdl? bicz pliz
<jacekowski> od kiedy vhdl robimy
<jacekowski> ahm
<m477> co robimy?
<inkwizytor> m477: ty robisz lodzia
<m477> ok, klękaj
<m477> :)
<DaZ> mam dwanaście lat i co to jest
<Vorbis^> Stirlitz: http://code.google.com/p/clementine-player/issues/detail?id=369&colspec=ID%20Type%20Status%20Priority%20Milestone%20Owner%20Summary%20Stars
<CookieM_> jak to powiedział nieodżałowany Figurski: 'wkładamy ręce pod kołdrę i nie wyjmujemy, nie wyjmujemy'
<gjm> Humor coraz cięższy.
<jacekowski> Vorbis^: ?
<Vorbis^> bug
<Vorbis^> w clementine
<jacekowski> stary
<jacekowski> works for me
<Vorbis^> ale gapless n playback jak nie działał tak nie działa
<jacekowski> to musi byc cos zaleznego od konfiguracji
<Vorbis^> u mnie nigdy nie działał
<jacekowski> u mnie na windowsie dziala
<jacekowski> ala na linuxie nie
<jacekowski> ale szczerze mowiac, rypka mi to
<jacekowski> czy tam mi to rybka
<Vorbis^> to raczej bug w gstreamerze bo w banshee też nie działa
<Vorbis^> przy słuchaniu koncertów troche denerwuje
<Stirlitz> Vorbis^, ja na macu używam więc raczej nie gstreamer
<jacekowski> ciekawi mnie ile uzytkownikow ma clementine w porownaniu do nowego amaroka
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, amarok jest kapitalny, tyle że jak wszystko w linuksie powinni zamrozic wersję która działa.
<jacekowski> 1.4
<Stirlitz> :)
<Wizard> Jest Clementine.
<jacekowski> clementine ma w sumie 90% funkcjonalnosci amaroka
<jacekowski> amaroka 1.4
<Stirlitz> No jest ale koncertów sie nie da słuchać.
<Vorbis^> Stirlitz: co z tego że mac?
<Wizard> Mnie te 90% funkcji starcza.
<jacekowski> w ogole to moodbary dodali
<Wizard> Dobra, idę spać.
<jacekowski> chcialbym jakos jeszcze integracje z cloudplayerem amazonowym
<jacekowski> cloudplayer to jeden z lepszych wynalazkow jakie ostatnio w internecie sie pokazaly
<Wizard> Pa.
<jacekowski> wszystko co sie w amazonie kupi mozna odtwarzac prosto z chmury
<jacekowski> ale z ta zaleta ze dziala tez offline
<jacekowski> bo telefon sobie moze cacheowac
<jacekowski> wiec mozna sobie playlisty i wszystko zarzadzac z komputera i automatycznie wszystko jest na telefonie
<jacekowski> bez kabelkow
<m477> jak bezpiecznie na ubuntu (12.04) zainstalowac KDE?
<jacekowski> m477: kubuntu-desktop
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: poza tym, zainstaluj jakis normalny system
<m477> jacekowski: apt-getem?
<jacekowski> m477: ta
<m477> thx
<m477> i nie bedzie sie to jakos gryzlo?
<jacekowski> nie powinno
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, nie chcę, na desku ten jest ok.
<m477> ubuntu mnie nie lubi,  wiec znajac zycie i tak bedzie trzeba formatowac
<Stirlitz> pewnie nie umiesz
<m477> zapewne
<m477> wszyscy imprezuja dzisaj?
<bastetmilo> ja nie
 * Stirlitz słucha meluzyny ;)
<m477> :)
<bastetmilo> dobranoc misie
#ubuntu-pl 2012-11-10
<buharin> Wizard: hej jestes/
<buharin> ?
 * m477 ziew
<Stirlitz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nC1H-93h76U
<Stirlitz> m477, nie ziewaj
<m477> czemu, jak to zdrowe
<Stirlitz> m477, Gaucho jest zdrowszy.
<m477> ee
<BlessJah> Quintasan_: http://dzienzyczliwosci.pl/
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Voldenet> Thanky, u2
<bastetmilo> cześć misie patysie
<Belzebub> <lolz>
<Wizard> BlessJah: 21 lisopada może sobie być nawet międzynarodowym dniem skali sztokcholmskiej.
<Wizard> I tak nikogo to nie obchodzi
<gjm> Sztokholmskiej jak już coś.
<Wizard> Ah :D
<Wizard> Tys prowda.
<gjm> Ale sobie fajny bajer zrobić, zaznaczam coś, klikam Mod4 + i i mi te zaznaczone szuka w google.
<gjm> s/zrobić/zrobiłem/
<Wizard> s/te/to
<Wizard> A właściwie, to nawet s/te/tego/\
<Wizard> Ale się zrobiłem ostatnio GUIowy. Nawet do aktualzacji/instalacji używam Appera.
<BlessJah> Wizard: a w miedzynarodowym dniu skali sztokcholmskiej robione sa koncerty?
<gjm> BlessJah: 11:35 < gjm> Sztokholmskiej jak już coś.
<bastetmilo> o, w Eterze
<BlessJah> gjm: nie, Wizard mówił wyraźnie o skali sztokcholmskiej
<bastetmilo> I Indios Bravos
<gjm> HE HE
<Wizard> Buahahahahaha.
<bastetmilo> hrhrhr
<Wizard> BlessJah: Sprawiasz, że płaczę.
<BlessJah> Wizard: a stajesz się dzięki mnie lepszym człowiekiem?
<bastetmilo> umaruam
<Wizard> BlessJah: Tak, wrażliwszym na piękno świata.
<dweller> a na głupotę?
<Voldenet> HA, ale to było zabawne
<Voldenet> jak rozmowa z gościem, który ma alzheimera
<Voldenet> niby to śmieszne, ale jakoś tak... nie
<dweller> to tu śmiesznego było, bo nie rozumiem? ;3
<looonger> cześć
<looonger> czy ktoś może mi wyjaśnić dlaczego net z networkmanagerem działa mi szybciej niż z wicd?
<looonger> to znaczy z networkmanager ma odpowiednia prędkośc a z wicd zaniżoną
<filar> looonger: może coś z serwerami dns
<filar> spróbuj dodać do resolv.conf 8.8.8.8 i 8.8.4.4
<filar> i wtedy spróbuj z wicd
<looonger> filar: nic nie zmieniałem w ustawieniach wicd
<looonger> ok
<filar> jeśli masz zamiar resetować bez zmiany ustawień, to jeszcze chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<looonger> ok
<looonger> dzięki
<filar> nawet nie powiedział czy zadziałało...
<looonger> filar: bez zmian
<looonger> trudno będę uywał networkmanagera, skoro wicd sobie nie radzi
<filar> looonger: ale resetowałeś komputer, tak?
<filar> i zrobiłeś to chattr?
<looonger> tak
<filar> i usunąłeś to co domyślnie było tam wpisane?
<looonger> tak
<filar> no dobra, to nie wiem
<looonger> zarówno przez kabel na stacjonarnym i nprzez wifi na laptopie prędkośc jest niższa
<looonger> na stacjonarnym nieznacznie ale niższa, na laptopie nawet nie ma połowy prędkości z networkmanagera
<looonger> zresztą dziej się tak na dwóch różnych systemach więc to jednak coś z wicd
<looonger> na windzie zasuwa jak z networkmanager
<Vorbis^> looonger: to używaj networkmanagera
<looonger> Voldenet: chcialem cos na gtk2 bo uzywam xfce, ale nm jest i tak w sumie lepszy, nie trzeba uzywac wvdial do internetu mobilnego
<Voldenet> looonger: tabcompleted like a fail, gj
 * m477 puka się w głowę, czemu wcześniej nie używał kubuntu
<Xanthia> m477: :D
<Drathir> bry...
<Drathir> btw od kiedy resolv.conf resetu potrzebuje? Co oni tak psują to ubu... ;/
<Voldenet> nie potrzebuje
<Voldenet> zmieniałem ostatnio i nie potrzebował
<Voldenet> 12.04
<Drathir> looonger: mtu jak dobrze pamiętam też możesz sprawdzic...
<filar> Drathir: nie mówiłem, że potrzebuje, tylko, że jak zresetujesz, to będzie w swoim pierwotnym stanie
<filar> a w każdym razie o to mi chodziło
<Drathir> Voldenet: a... To dobrze, bo już myślałem, że na siłę jeszcze bardziej pogrążają system...
<Voldenet> imo system nie powinien ryć po dysku
<Voldenet> tylko trzymać to w pamięci
<Voldenet> chociaż może trzyma, tylko po inotify zmienia
<Drathir> filar: oj w takim razie przepraszam nie doczytałem tego... Swoją droga dobrze też pamiętać, że nm niestety sobie sam edytuje w zależności jak ma ustawione w opcjach połączenia... Dodatkowo z tego co pamiętam kiedyś lubił się gryźć trochę z wicd... Z ciekawości spróbowałbym przez interfaces na sztywno ustawić i zobaczyć jak będzie działać...
<Drathir> Voldenet: co do zabijania dysku ciekawe jak ostatnia wersja ubu daje sobie radę na pendrakach postawiona albo z live...
<filar> Drathir: jak robisz chattr +i, to już nie nadpisze tego
<filar> a, nieważne
<filar> no wiem, że nm sobie edytuje
<filar> ale nie wiedziałem jak wicd
<filar> więc myślałem, że mogło mu to pomóc
<Voldenet> Drathir: bardzo ładnie livecd działa po nfs
<Voldenet> ale na mniej niż 100mbit nie sprawdzałem
<Drathir> filar: i racja, bo każdą możliwość warto wypróbować...
<Voldenet> pendrive usb 2.0 jest wystarczający szybki, żeby bez problemu pociągnąć ubu bezproblemowo
<Drathir> z ciekawostek ku mojemu zaskoczeniu bt5 postawiony jest na ubu... o.O
<Drathir> w starym dobrym 10.04 zadziwiająco ładnie chodziło dobrze, że tak jest dalej choć dla mnie znakiem zapytania było brak domyślnego g2...
<tajwanuser> cze
<tajwanuser> Panowie, co teraz warto instalowac? gnome2 chyba juz nie jest rozwijane, tak? ale widzialem projekt MATE, ktory zdaje sie ma byc zamiennikiem dla gnome2, zgadza sie?
<tajwanuser> czy moze jednak gnome3 albo jakies unity?
<tajwanuser> albo jeszcze inne cos?
<filar> mate jest forkiem gnome2
<CookieM_> unity, tylko unity
<filar> cinnamon jest forkiem gnome shell i z założeniem, że ma wyglądać podobnie do gnome2
<filar> ja obecnie używam cinnamona i jestem bardzo zadowolony
<tajwanuser> CookieM_: mowisz serio czy nie wylapalem sarkazmu?:P
<filar> tyle, że wg mnie na ubuntu wygląda to trochę gorzej niż na mincie
<Drathir> tajwanuser: witam...
<filar> tajwanuser: on chyba mówi serio
<CookieM_> Wizard z tego co wiem też jest fanem
<filar> "fanem"
<filar> heh
<CookieM_> pozostaje jeszcze win8 i interfejs metro http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OVFfqqa-sM&feature=g-vrec
 * Drathir chyba nigdy nie zrozumie jak można lubić unity nie korzystając z tabletu... 
<filar> tajwanuser: ogólnie, jeśli chcesz instalować na ubuntu inne środowisko niż unity, to polecam od razu minta spróbować
<Drathir> choć mając tylko taki wybór unity > metro...
<filar> mint jest na prawdę bliźniaczy do ubuntu poza środowiskiem graficznym
<filar> naprawdę*
<tajwanuser> filar: nie musze miec ubu
<tajwanuser> w gre wchodzi mint, ubu, debian
<Drathir> filar: a pamiętasz może z ciekawości czy on leci na własnym repo czy ubuntowym?
<tajwanuser> chyba zainstaluje minta
<tajwanuser> najprosciej
<tajwanuser> a ja po paru latach uzywania linuxa dalej jestem newbie i mi to pasuje
<tajwanuser> :)
<filar> Drathir: na własnym, ale jest 100% kompatybliny z ubuntu z tego co wiem, więc można podmienić
<CookieM_> ma własne repo ale korzysta też z repo ubu
<filar> no tak, z ubuntowych korzysta
<filar> właśnie sprawdziłem
<Drathir> tajwanuser: a nie zamierzasz czasem pobawić się systemem, którego nazwy nie można wymawiac... Albo ostatnio popularnym freebsd?
<filar> Drathir: jakiej nazwy nie można wymieniać?
<filar> arch?
<tajwanuser> Drathir: ja chce cos co zainstaluje w 1h i zadomowie sie na tym w ciagu nastepnej 0.5h
<tajwanuser> :P
<Drathir> filar: ci...
<tajwanuser> i tak zbieram sie pol roku do zmiany os
<Drathir> tajwanuser: a to na szybko jedynie wymienione przez Ciebie...
<tajwanuser> w mincie nawet kodeki bede mial od razu
<tajwanuser> :)
<Drathir> choć ostatnio coś ciekawego upatrzyłem...
<tajwanuser> ale dizisiaj i tak mi sie nie chce i wszystko mnie denerwuje
<CookieM_> myślałem, że najlepszy system to ten, na którym jedzie się cały czas
<tajwanuser> mam dwie opryszczki na jezyku, jedna na wardze i jedna na policzku
<filar> Drathir: czy ja wiem, jak ktoś mówi, że jest newbie, to raczej znaczy, że nie czuje się na siłach, żeby instalować **cha
<tajwanuser> nie naleze do tych kolesi, ktorzy kompiluja jadro dla fanu ;D
<tajwanuser> dobra, mint leci
<tajwanuser> ale instalacje i tak przeprowadze pewnie jutro
<filar> tajwanuser: tam poza wybraniem języka, strefy, układu klawiatury, patycji i utworzenie użytkownika praktycznie nic nie masz
<filar> utworzenia*
<filar> więc nie wiem co tu odwlekać
<filar> tak z ciekawości, jeśli mam livecd na pendrivie to mogę tam normalnie wszystko instalować, edytować itd?
<filar> czy to write-only tylko jest?
<tajwanuser> potem musze zainstalowac i pokonfigurowac apacha
<tajwanuser> i ogolnie dostosowac srodowisko pod siebie
<filar> read-only, lol
<tajwanuser> zrobic usera z ktorego korzystam na codzien i takiego, ktorego odpalam jak dziewczyna jest u mnie
<tajwanuser> filar: mozesz normalnie korzystac
<tajwanuser> jak z zwyklego os
<filar> ok, thx
<tajwanuser> na obecnym os jestem dobrze urzadzony
<filar> w sumie pewnie itak mi się to nie przyda
<tajwanuser> a szczescie mam osobna partycje na home
<filar> bo wrzucam na pendrive tylko po to, by instalować
<tajwanuser> mozesz nosic linucha do szkoly
<tajwanuser> no zalezy czy masz na pen instalke z opcja testowania
<Drathir> tajwanuser: nie w tym przypadku, ale ogólnie czasem z korzyścią jest poobcować z czymś wydającym się być trudniejszym i bardziej skomplikowanym...
<tajwanuser> czy zainstalujesz na penie
<filar> w szkole są tak stare komputery, że wątpię by miały opcję bootowania z pendrive
<tajwanuser> Drathir: wiem, ale mam strone www do dokonczenia i pasowaloby mi byc spowrotem online w ciagu kilku godzin
<tajwanuser> filar: zalezy w jakiej szkole
<tajwanuser> u mnie maja
<filar> no chodziło mi o moją
<tajwanuser> myslalem, ze taka opcja jest tylko na kompach 2005+
<tajwanuser> ale na moim pc z 2002 tez taka jest
<tajwanuser> 2002 to juz 10 letni komp, nawet szkoly maja nowsze
<tajwanuser> :P
 * Wizard chyba nigdy nie zrozumie ludzi, którzy mówią, że Unity jest na tablet.
<Drathir> filar: jak spod ubu zrobisz z kreatora i dasz wolne miejsce to pamięta...
<tajwanuser> u mnie sa w miare spoko kompy administrator pojawia sie raz w miesiacu i jest tam wiecej wirusow niz samego systemu
<Wizard> [16:35] * Drathir chyba nigdy nie zrozumie jak można lubić unity nie korzystając z tabletu...
<tajwanuser> wiec moge wsadzic linucha, wifi jest otwarte
<tajwanuser> i normalnie korzystac
<Drathir> Wizard: "no bo to" takie cukierkowe do palców wszystko się wydaje...
<tajwanuser> mnie w unity wkurza to, ze ciezko sie urzadzic z menu
<tajwanuser> ja sie nie miescze na menu z boku ekranu
<tajwanuser> mam 16:9 i tyle ikon, ze potrzebuje paska u gory
<filar> mnie unity nie wkurza, bo go nie używam, he he
<tajwanuser> ;D
<Drathir> tajwanuser: wyeksportuj pakiety synapticiem i możesz zaryzykować przywrócenie tylko skutki mogą być różne... ^^
<CookieM_> filar, czego zatem używasz?
<tajwanuser> Drathir: a moze nie?
<tajwanuser> :D
<filar> cinnamon
<Wizard> Drathir: Unity nie nadaje się na tablet, bo: wymaga klikania prawym przyciskiem w wielu miejscach, mnóstwo rzeczy pojawia się po najechaniu myszką (już widzę, jak Drathir celuje na dotykowym ekranie), większość aplikacji posiada menu, które jest upierdliwe na dotykowym ekranie, te durne paski przewijania, które pojawiają się po zbliżeniu kursora są niemożliwe do kliknięcia dotykowo, zwykłe paski w domyślnym temacie są tak
<Wizard> cienkie, że ciężko jest złapać nawet rysikiem, większość rzeczy nie przewija się przez pociągnięcie palcem.
<tajwanuser> heh... a kiedys bylo stare, dobre gnome2 i kazdy byl zadowolony
<tajwanuser> :)
<Drathir> tajwanuser: usb-zip/cdrom/hdd czasem stare mają... Ale z działaniem tego różnie bywa...
<Wizard> Manipulacja oknami na dotykowym ekranie woła o pomstę do nieba..
<Drathir> tajwanuser: raz w miesiącu z ghosta przywraca informatyk? Hrhr
<CookieM_> oj tam, można sobie poradzić
<Wizard> Ciężko nawet zamknąć okno. Do tego zmaksymalizowane okna nie pokazują tych przycisków.
<Wizard> Drathir: Wystarczy?
<CookieM_> unity oducza właśnie minimalizowania
<tajwanuser> Drathir: pewnie tak;D
<Drathir> Wizard: o to dobre argumenty i mnie przekonują, że jednak do używania na tablecie nie za bardzo... Ale z wyglądu jednak dalej wydaje się tableto podobny... A te ikony domyślne to nawet dla ślepego za duże i biją po oczach... Dodatkowo menu dajmy na to okna to  to naprawdę szalony i nie trafiony pomysł tym bardziej jak ma się kilka terminali uruchomionych trzeba latać myszką na samą górę ekranu... Kiedyś tragedia była jeszcze płynno
<filar> Drathir: alt+tab
<Drathir> no i co najbardziej mi nie pasuje to wymuszenie na użytkowniku usunięcia g2 bo się gryza... Nie mówię o forkach...
<Drathir> tajwanuser: no bo wtedy myśleli żeby było wygodne w użyciu i multizadaniowe, a teraz tak jakby myślą żeby ładnie wyglądało brakuje tylko jeszcze, żeby do win się upodabniało...
<filar> Drathir: jeśli chodzi o to zmienianie terminali, to alt+tab jest bardzo wygodne
<Drathir> a i fakt, że sprzęt coraz to nowszy, ale linuxa plusem było działanie na praktycznie każdym nawet słabym sprzęcie...
<Drathir> filar: wiesz na kilka tak, ale osobiście przeważnie miałem kilkanaście jak różne rzeczy robiłem plus dodatkowe inne aplikacje... Wiem można w zakładkach jeszcze grupować, ale czasami bezpieczniej osobno...
<tajwanuser> mam luzna wtyczke od glownikow i jak ja zrusza
<tajwanuser> to mi sie myszka zacina
<tajwanuser> albo caly komp, nie wiem
<tajwanuser> ;D
 * Drathir pozostaje przy stwierdzeniu, że w większości przypadków stare podczciwe sprawdzone rozwiązania sprawują się najlepiej... I moim zdaniem błędem było nie zrobienie osobnego oprócz g2... Nawet g3 choć bardzo zmienione to jednak wydaje mi się jakoś bardziej przyjaźniejsze i wygodne w użytkowaniu przy czym także mniej męczące niż unity... Ale to tylko moje odczucia... Ciekawe czy mają jakieś statystyki używania danych wersji.
<Drathir> pobran nie bardzo, bo dużo osób będzie pobierać z przyzwyczajenia domyślna wersję z unity...
<Drathir> tajwanuser: hrhr a to dobre... Na zapałkę ją...
<filar> tajwanuser: taśmą klejącą przyklej
<Drathir> tajwanuser: jak dla mnie choć się nie znam to wygląda tak jakby niezłe przebicie głośniki miały...
<filar> albo kropelką
<tajwanuser> albo zalatwie sobie inna wtyczke
<tajwanuser> przedluzacz, rozgaleziacz
<tajwanuser> byle ciasna
<tajwanuser> nie wiem skad wynika ta roznica w grubosci bolcow
<tajwanuser> niektore wtyczki ladnie sie trzymaja a inne tak na slowo
<tajwanuser> i gniazdka tez sa rozne
<yoghrt> czesc! mam pytanie: czesco uzywam laptopa jako komputera stacjonarnego, czy dla baterii lepiej miec go podlaczonego nie ladujacego sie na 80% naladowanej baterii, czy ladowac i jak osiagnie 100% to rozladowywac?
<filar> z tego co ja słyszałem, to najlepiej mieć wyjętą i co jakiś czas podładować, żeby nie zeszła za nisko
<Drathir> moim zdaniem lepiej ustaw 80% w biosie...
<Drathir> wtedy powinien sobie elegancko sam ładowal do 80% i przełączał na baterie i tak w kółko...
<Hubert_> http://www.purepc.pl/urzadzenia_mobilne/apple_opatentowalo_zaokraglone_rogi
<Hubert_> lol
<bastetmilo> no i?
<filar> sądziłem, że oni już dawno to opatentowali
<gjm> Nie.
<bastetmilo> się własnie dziwie, że taki suchar wrzuca, chociaz nie powinien, na dodatek który już wszyscy widzieli wszędzie
<CookieM_> mój tablet ma ostre rogi i przypomina poduszko-portmonetkę, oryginalność to jest to!
<filar> i ma unity?
<CookieM_> nie, antka czwórkę
<Hubert_> lol
<Hubert_> wrzucilem tylko smutny kawałek :P
<CookieM_> omijanie patentów designerskich (czytaj: mainstreamu) to naprawdę okazja to genialnych rozwiązań
<Discord_> Dobry wieczór.
<filar> bry
<Discord_> Jakiś czas temu tu byłem z problemem niedziałania wifi, a raczej nie automatycznie zainstalowanego sterownika, zastosowałem się do instrukcji i wyszło mi coś takiego http://www.fotoload.pl/index.php?id=8024229c85b076b103e23327174e3599548
<LaaW> witam , mam problem w ubuntu;/ programy instalowane z pliku .deb nie wlaczaja sie;/ Czy moze ktos pomoc?;d
<qermit> Discord_: ktoś już miał taki problem
<Discord_> I jak go rozwiązał, qermit ?
<qermit> moment
<qermit> daj mi 5 minut
<filar> LaaW: ale nie ma takiej komendy, czy co?
<LaaW> nie , zainstalowalem program przez "centrum oprogramowania ubuntu" wszystko elegancko ale jak kilkam na ikona nic sie nie dzieje;/
<qermit> rfkill unblock all
<qermit> Discord_: to nie dziala?
<Discord_> Spróbuje, głównie to chodzi o to ze ubuntu powinno przyjąć moją karte, ale pole wireless mam zaciemione itd.
<LaaW> Wiecie może czemu nie mogę włączyć aplikacji z rozszerzeniem .deb (instalowałem przez centrum oprogramowania ubuntu), (aplikacje które instalowałem to steam,teamwiever, team speak 3)
<CookieM_> a szukałeś ich w launcherze po zainstalowaniu (aktywuje się go przyciskiem 'kółko przyjaciół' na samej górze)
<LaaW> tak, znajdują się tam. Kiedy klikam na aplikacje nic się nie dzieje (tak jak kliknięcie w puste miejsce)
<CookieM_> a jaki mają te programy status w centrum oprogramowania?
<LaaW> do zainstalowania...
<CookieM_> czyli coś poszło nie tak; był monit o hasło admina podczas instalacji?
<LaaW> tak bylo , 5 aplikacji instalowalem i zadna teraz nie dziala ;/
<CookieM_> próbowałeś restartować kompa?
<LaaW> tak, problem pojawil sie po reinstalacji team speak 3
<wlosio> Witajcie zmutowane olbrzymy ze straszliwego Wąchodzka.
<CookieM_> o_O
<wlosio> CookieM_, może ty wiesz. Szukam, szperam, pytam, ale nikt nic nie wie.
<wlosio> Chce nagrywać z dwóch źródeł jednocześnie ( pulse audio) .
<CookieM_> jestem profanem, wiem niewiele
<LaaW> a moze da sie wlaczyc program przez komendy ?
<wlosio> Żródło jeden: to co leci z komputera, źródło dwa: mikrofon.
<wlosio> pół pulse i alse przekopałem, ale no idea...
<wlosio> LaaW, jaki program?
<LaaW> sprawa wyglada tak : zainstalowalem pare dni tem ubuntu i chce zainstalowac aplikacje z rozszerzeniem .deb . Aplikacje po zainstalowaniu nie da sie wlaczyc (kiedy klikam na ikone nic sie nie dzieje)
<wlosio> cd /usr/bin/x11
<LaaW> a chodzi dokladniej o steam , team speak 3
<wlosio> ls *nazwa aplikacj*
<wlosio> chyba dobrze katalog podałem
<wlosio> albo bez x11
<LaaW> nie ma takiego pliku lub katalogu;/
<wlosio> a jaki program?
<wlosio> cd /usr/bin
<LaaW> steam http://tnij.org/s51v
<wlosio> hahah xD
<wlosio> distro?
<wlosio> Steam nie jest instalowany do /usr/bin :)
<wlosio> tylko do ~/Steam
<wlosio> wiem że coś wrzuca gdzieś ale nie jestem pewiem gdzie
<LaaW> teraz jest
<wlosio> wywali ci pewnie
<LaaW> steam dal nam pliki oficjalne;D
<wlosio> że konto jest nie autoryzowane
<LaaW> nie
<wlosio> a jesteś beta tester?
<wlosio> kolegom wyskakuje że konto nie autoryzowane i steama wywala, ale jest myk na to
<wlosio> steam steam://store i masz sklep wchodzisz w gry instalujesz
<wlosio> ja mam kilka gier zaznaczone jako " Linux games "
<LaaW> ja mam problem z kazda palikacja;/
<LaaW> aplikacja*
<wlosio> to jak cie na testy wzieli
<wlosio> ;D
<wlosio> ok np. jaką
<wlosio> jaka  aplikacja sprawia problemy
<LaaW> team speak 3 steam space pirates and zombies
<wlosio> ts3 działa jak rakieta
<Drathir> i jak tam radę dajecie?
<wlosio> nie pitol
<wlosio> sam na nim  teraz siedze
<CookieM_> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-use-steam-for-linux-right-now.html
<wlosio> CookieM_, oficialna?
<wlosio> CookieM_, a nie... jednak nie ... już myślałem, bo za szybko
<CookieM_> trzeba utworzyć skrót na launcherze a potem ppm i wybrać opcje
<wlosio> nie wiem, ja mam XFCE4 =)
<lisu> re
<wlosio> LaaW, a  co z tym TS3?
<wlosio> LaaW, co z nim nie tak
<CookieM_> z arta wynika, że żeby działało, musi być unity
<LaaW> to samo. jak klikam na ikone ts3 nic sie nie dzieje
<LaaW> jak w kazde puste miejsce na pulpicie
<wlosio> ciekawe
<wlosio> jaka dystrybucja?
<wlosio> i wydanie
<Drathir> LaaW: otworz konsole i spróbuj team wpisać i dać tab...
<LaaW> Client-linux_amd64-3.0.9.2.run
<wlosio> Drathir, nie wiem czmeu ma jajka, ja TS3 odpalałem praktycznie na systemie po instalacji ( 12.04 / 12.10 )
<wlosio> gadałem - i konfigurowałem
<wlosio> wg. mnie coś namieszał ...
<Drathir> sprawdź czy jest na liscie...
<LaaW> ja mam problem z kazda aplikacja .deb
<Drathir> no właśnie chce zobaczyć czy w ogóle zainstalowało...
<wlosio> a TS3  nie jest deb, tylko run chyba
<qermit> LaaW: deb to nie aplikacja
<wlosio> deb to paczka qermit ++
<qermit> deb to paczka
<LaaW> w panelu głównym znajduje je a w Centrum oprogramowan ubuntu już nie...
<wlosio> może  zalukaj mu ktoś przez TV...
<qermit> LaaW: idz nauczyc sie obslugi linuksa, potem wroc
<wlosio> TV- TeamViewer
<wlosio> qermit, nie bądź taki.
<qermit> już nie mogę oglądać tego bełkotu
<LaaW> właśnie po to go zainstalowałem... na praktyki potrzebuje linuxa i nie ogarniam go
<wlosio> LaaW, dla przykładu ściągnij Google Chrome
<qermit> mógł by chociaż zajrzeć do manuala
<wlosio> paczke .deb
<wlosio> zapisz na pulpit
<LaaW> google chrome pobralem z  centrum oprogramowania ubuntu i dziala
<wlosio> terminalem wejdź i wpisz " sudo dpkg -i <nazwa_paczkli>
<qermit> http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg21t2.htm
<wlosio> LaaW, w USC jest Chromium, nie google chrome, ale to to samo :P
<Drathir> LaaW: wynik w konsoli wpisz "team" i  2x tab przycisk...
<wlosio> TS3 2wypakowywuje pliki (katalog obok  o podobnej nazwie powinieneś mieć)
<qermit> wlosio: nie do konca to samo
<wlosio> qermit, prawda
<wlosio> Chromium np. niema Flasha
<wlosio> i jest opensourcowy?
<wlosio> ale chrome też chyba open source... nie wiem :)
<LaaW> znalazlo mi np steam w tej tabeli
<qermit> to smuten
<qermit> LaaW: polecam nauczyc sie podstawowych komend linuksowych i obslugi terminala
<wlosio> qermit, uno momento
<wlosio> qermit, mam coś na serwie ;d
<wlosio> qermit, przydamu sie
<wlosio> LaaW, http://hiddenboard.tk/_d/moje_takie/fwunixref.pdf
<wlosio> LaaW, http://hiddenboard.tk/_d/moje_takie/%5bUbuntu-pomoc%5d%20Przewodnik%20Ubuntu%2012.04%20LTS%20Precise%20Pangolin.pdf
<wlosio> LaaW, i naucz się tego na blache ( tego pierwszego zwłaszcza)
<Drathir> LaaW: wpisz w konsoli sudo apt-cache search teamspeak3
<Drathir> ciekawe czy w repo czasem nie ma....
<wlosio> Drathir, TS3 niema  w repo
<wlosio> Drathir, tylko Ts1 i ts2
<wlosio> a ts1 wyleciał chyba w 10.10
<wlosio> bo już szrot był :P
<wlosio> TS2 wymiatało
<Drathir> wlosio: ts3 dalej nie ma web interface?
<wlosio> Drathir, server?
<wlosio> Drathir, aa juz wiem o czym mówisz, nie niema ;)
<Drathir> wlosio: tak
<wlosio> Drathir, bynajmniej ja tego nie dostrzegłem
<Enlik> wlosio: nie ma piszemy: „nie ma” :)
<wlosio> Enlik, a jak napisałem?!
<wlosio> a dobra... już widze
<Enlik> wlosio: dwukrotnie napisałeś to razem
<wlosio> Enlik, widzisz, jesteś moim wybawcą ;)
<wlosio> trzeci raz już nie napiszę.
<Enlik> no to git
<bastetmilo> tia
<bastetmilo> zobaczymy
<Drathir> wlosio: o... a to ciekawe, czyżby dalej bardziej popularna 2 była...
<wlosio> Drathir, nie, ale niema podziału na licencje
<wlosio> Drathir, wielu woli nadal TS2
<wlosio> chodź TS3 rządzi.
<wlosio> TS2 jednak stabilniejsze
<wlosio> jako server
<Enlik> napisałeś znów
<Enlik> a) otwórz edytor
<Enlik> b) napisz „nie ma” kilkanaście razy
<wlosio> *nie ma ...
<wlosio> :D
<Enlik> c) zrób przerwę
<wlosio> poprawiłem się, do 3x sztuka
<Enlik> d) wróć po jakimś czasie i powtórz to - i jeszcze raz
<bastetmilo> Enlik: to nic nie da...
<Enlik> bastetmilo: nie traćmy nadziei!
<wlosio> bastetmilo, sic!
<wlosio> bastetmilo, ja chcę, ja chcę, widzisz, ja chcę, a inni nie chcą!
<Enlik> na kartce też dobry sposób, może nawet lepszy, ale najlepiej to spróbować tak i tak
<Enlik> wlosio: co będzie przy czwartym razie?
<Enlik> lub czego NIE MA lub nie będzie? :>
<wlosio> Enlik, nie :).
<wlosio> nie będzie :)
<bastetmilo> wlosio: jakbyś Ty chciał, to byś pisał ładnie, a nie tak niechlujnie.
<bastetmilo> ja już znam Wasze: poprawie się.
<wlosio> bastetmilo, widzisz, Bastii, umiesz motywować :). A ja chcę i się staram, ale słownik nie zaznacza "niema" czerwoną kreską.
<wlosio> a niewiem zaznacza.
<wlosio> i wiem że to  się pisze osobno.
<Enlik> może dlatego, że: niemy chłopak, niema dziewczyna
<wlosio> a może...
<wlosio> tego nie przewidziałem.
<Enlik> „niema dziewczyna nie ma możliwości, by coś powiedzieć”, ot, wymyśliłem
<LaaW> po instalacji team wiever wszystkie aplikacje zadziałały...
<wlosio> LaaW, gz.
<wlosio> Moje 2 poradniki jednak pomogły? :)
<Drathir> o.o a to zagadka jak dla mnie..
<LaaW> nie:D chciałem zainstalować tv i się coś odblokowało:D
<Drathir> co ma tv do tego...
<LaaW> zainstalowalem team wiever i zaczelo dzialac nie mam pojecia;/
<Drathir> jedyna możliwość która mi przychodzi na myśl, że wyłożyla się wcześniejsza instalacja, ale to i tak z force trzeba by było zrobić...
<wlosio> Drathir, kumpel instalował Xubuntu 12.10 - kompletny de... znaczy laik ws. Linux i jakoś mu działa 7 miesiący...
<lisu> wlosio: 7 mcy? alfe instalował?
<wlosio> 7 tfu! zapomniałem , miał Ubuntu 12.04 , aktualizacje na żywca robił, w czesie za..przeciążenia serwerów.
<wlosio> Ubuntu jednak jest odporne... chodź trochę.
<Drathir> wlosio: bo tam w sumie nie ma co zepsuć jak się nie rusza za bardzo...
<wlosio> Drathir, ogranicza się do repozytoriów Java, xorg-updates i chyba chroma, medibuntu i nic więcej, reszta ma z USC i racja - to typowy internauta, czasem coś zrobi w LO, poczyta pocztę w Ptaszku, i pogra w Alien Arene.
<wlosio> mówi że mu starcza
<wlosio> i mówi że XFCE4.10 podoba mu się , bo w stosunku do Windows 7 to 1/4 ekranu zajmowały mu same paski i nie dało się tego zmienić. A tu może  zmniejszyk jak żywnie mu się to podoba.
<Drathir> wlosio: jak ja ze swoim grzebaniem nie ubilem 11.04 to jest naprawdę odporne...
<wlosio> , *
<wlosio> ja ubiłem 8.04
<Drathir> tylko, że ją grzebałem i to dużo...
<wlosio> i to zaraz po instalacji :D
<lisu> wlosio: 8.10 chyba lepsze od 8.04
<lisu> wlosio: przynajmniej dla mnie, bo wtedy w koncu odpaliło mi wszystko na laptopie ;]
<wlosio> lisu, pewnie, bynajmniej nie umiałem go ubić po instalacji.
<Drathir> w kierunku serwerowym konfigurowałem usługi i różne inne aplikacje też ręcznie kompilowane były...
<m477> firefox mi crashuje jak uruchamiam youtuba po wyłączeniu plugin-containera...
<wlosio> ja straszliwie polubiłem 9.04
<Drathir> lisu: ja grzebać zaczynałem od 9, ale z instalacja na dłużej 10.04 to było to...
<wlosio> 10.04 też świetne wydanie
<Drathir> m477: flash-aida mu zaaplikuj...
<Drathir> wlosio: moim zdaniem najlepsze dla początkujących to 10.04...
<m477> Drathir: ok przetestuje
<wlosio> Drathir, i dlatego go kochałem, bo miałem mniej grzebania ;D. Chociaż nie wiem dlaczego sterowniki i konfiguracje do mojej drukarki od 10.04 nie są w 12.04/12.10....
<wlosio> co distro-upgrade muszę odwiedzać stronę Brothera ;F
<Drathir> m477: używam od dawna i żadnych problemów z beta od adobe...
<Drathir> wlosio: ja tam AUR-a lubię...
<wlosio> Drathir, aa distro-roller? :D czy jak to się nazywa
<Drathir> i sterowniki do dvb-t...
<wlosio> distro które ciągle cię ciągnie, wiem co używa aura :) spoko, miałem to coś, ale za bardzo problemowo - co update to nowe wyzwania, i wiecznie zaglądanie w dokumentacje co zmieniono, bym se to naprawił...
<wlosio> Drathir, masz karte tv??
<wlosio> Drathir, jaką masz i jak się sprawuje?.
<Drathir> wlosio: a o tym nie słyszałem nawet... Z ubu tylko jeden minus, że co wydanie lepiej na czysto zainstalować...
<wlosio> Jednak wole Ubuntu - to jedyne distro, które utrzymuje się na moim dysku bardzo długo, Miałem nawet twory Czerwonej Czapki
<Drathir> wlosio: not na dvb-usb-rtl2832u
<wlosio> i Kameleony... co ja nie miałem... ale  najwięcej oprogramowania, i pomocy google, tylko Ubuntu.
<wlosio> a jak trafi się rpm, to alien idzie z pomocą
<Drathir> wlosio: kaffeine daje radę... obraz ładny z hd sobie też ładnie radę daje...
<Drathir> wlosio: ja u sumie od wprowadzenia unity miałem przesiadke i jakoś jeszcze się trzymam...
<wlosio> Drathir, ja miałem przesiadkę ,na XFCE4
<wlosio> i siedzie na tym
<qermit> a ja lubie unity
<Drathir> wlosio: czy ja wiem ubu i debian mają dużo tematów w necie, ale pierwsze w poszukiwaniach niezależnie od systemu jest pewne wzorowe moim zdaniem wiki...
<Drathir> wlosio: też obecnie na xfce4 najbliższe g2...
<wlosio> Drathir, konfigurowalność (ktoś poprawi poprawne słowo) XFCE 1:0 Unity, używalność (przy ilość okien 11+) XFCE4 2:0 Unity.
<wlosio> Obciążenie XFCE4 3:0 Unity
<wlosio> kiedyś probowałem, prawie się udało i bym zostało
<wlosio> został*
<qermit> używalność?
<qermit> WTF
<qermit> przy 11 oknach xfce nie da sie uzywac
<qermit> ba, przy 2 oknach
<Drathir> wlosio: podobno już coś zrobili do konfigurowania...
<wlosio> qermit, ja mam 31 okien aktualnie otwartych na 3 pulpitach
<wlosio> na xfce4
<wlosio> a na unity 7+ i mam mega lagi
<qermit> zmien komputer
<wlosio> wystacza mi
<wlosio> nie muszę mieć Unity, XFCE4 rulez
<qermit> ja jakos nie mam lagow
<wlosio> a ja miałem...
<wlosio> nawet kilka freezów, temu " [...] purge unity unity-2d ubuntu && [..]install xubuntu", zanim to zrobiłem musiałem w lightdm.conf zmienić unity-greeter na gtk cośtam.
<Drathir> wlosio: e tam ja z ręki wolę startować...
<wlosio> Drathir,  :)
<wlosio> można i tak
<wlosio> ale nie jestem sam, i muszę mieć kilka kont z możliwością przelogowywania
<wlosio> + konto gościa
<Drathir> a najczęściej to chyba w sumie po ssh siedzę połączony... hrhr
<wlosio> bo czasem rodzina się zjedzie, dla mnie są gośćmi i powinni siedzieć na gościu, a nie na moim profilu.
<wlosio> czy tam koncie
<Drathir> kiedyś muszę poczytać i dojść jak się bawić z x-ami i displayami...
<m477> orientuje sie ktos czy jest mozliwe aby w vimie nawigowac za pomoca kursora, nie chodzi mi o rozwiazanie typu gvim
<Carnophage> m477: :set mouse=a ?
<m477> Carnophage: w .vimrm dodac?
<Carnophage> m477: na poczatek mozesz sprawdzic czy o to Ci chodzi, po prostu wywolujac to przy edycji jakiego pliku w vimie, mnie to bardziej denerwowalo niz pomagalo
<DaZ> mnie sie podoba >:
<m477> Carnophage: dziala, swietnie thx
<delta> Witam Panie i Panow:)
<delta> Przychodzę z problemem związanym z Xubuntu. Na ekranie logowania podkusiło mnie przełączyć z trybu Xubuntu na XFCE (to powłoka bez paru dodatków od Canonicala) i się porobiło. Na dole ekranu otrzymałem duży czarny "baner" który zasłania wszystko oprócz planka z aplikacjami oraz straciłem wszelkie efekty.
<mati75> wyloguj się i zmień tryb
<delta> Zrobiłem to. Przeniosło się zaraźliwie na tryb Xubuntu
<delta> Reboot nie pomógł.
<mati75> cp /etc/skel/* ~/*
<delta> Nie da sie tego wykonac :(
<mati75> jaki błąd?
<delta> cp: nie można wykonać stat na `/etc/skel/*': Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<m477> moze sudo
<delta> root@sco:/home/adrian#
<delta> jest na roocie
<mati75> nie z roota
<mati75> dziwne
<mati75> a widzę błąd
<mati75> cp /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/xfce4 ~/.config/xfce4
<mati75> tak spróbuj
<mati75> tylko nie z roota
<delta> Jak rozumiem mialo wyjsc ze : cp: katalog `/etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/xfce4' został pominięty
<delta> :)
<delta> dobra przelogujemy zobaczymy
<delta> dzieki
<mati75> zaraz
<mati75> jakiś zjebane to ubuntu
<qermit> 1st
<delta> mati75, niestety nic nie dalo
<mati75> bo się nie skopiowało
<mati75> cp /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/xfce4/* ~/.config/xfce4
<mati75> tak spróbuj
<delta> cp: katalog `/etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/xfce4/panel' został pominięty
<delta> cp: katalog `/etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/xfce4/xfconf' został pominięty
<mati75> wejdź przez tryp graficzny do /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/xfce4/ i skopiuj do /home/user/.config/xfce4
<mati75> wszystko co tam
<mati75> jest
<mati75> jak będzie chciało zastąpić to zastąp
<delta> wykonane
<BlessJah> First, you should not install Eclipse from any Linux repository or package manager; just download it directly from the Eclipse web site.
<BlessJah> ech, ciężko się nie zgodzić, eclipse z repo jakieś takie wykastrowane się zdaje
<BlessJah> no, od razu lepiej
<Drathir> mati75: ciekawe czy jak pominęło to dlatego, że katalogi jakieś posiada?
<Drathir> BlessJah: ile waży to z repo?
<mati75> Drathir: powinno zastąpić
<mati75> coś tam było nie tak
#ubuntu-pl 2012-11-11
<BlessJah> Drathir: ciezko ocenic, bo jest rozbite na kilka paczek
<BlessJah> ale tak ze 100 mega, nieco ponad
<BlessJah> nawet 130
<m477> mowisz o Xach?
<BlessJah> o eclipse
<m477> a
<m477> pomyslec ze taka wczesna pora a juz wszyscy spia
<BlessJah> zbieraja sily przedc jutrzejszym marszem
<BlessJah> m477: wiesz co sie w kraju dzieje? jest jakas nagonka na jednych albo drugich?
<m477> jakim marszem?
<BlessJah> dzisiejszym
<m477> ?
<BlessJah> rok temu media wykreowaly zadyme na marszach z 11 listopada
<BlessJah> jesli wierzyc skali zjawisko, w warszawie nie powinien zostac kamien na kamieniu
<BlessJah> zjawiska*
<m477> marsz w intencji marszu
<m477> chcą się tłuc niech się tłuka, mi to nie przeszkadza
<BlessJah> ciekawy wynalazek, a co zabronili im?
<m477> tzn?
<BlessJah> no maszerowac 11 zabronili, wiec pomaszerowali wczesniej w intencji marszu 11
<m477> kto i kiedy
<BlessJah> nie wiem, myslalem ze na tej zasadzie mial byc ten marsz w intencji marszu
<m477> w ogole to po co uczestniczyc w takich dennych inscenizacjach
<BlessJah> inscenizacjach? mowisz o starciach jednych z drugimi a potem niedobitek z policja, czy o marszu z defilada wojskowa i reszta cyrku?
<DaZ> bo jest zabawnie :v
<Drathir> BlessJah: no to naprawdę okrojone, u mnie po instalacji 203mb
<m477> o tym i otym
<BlessJah> Drathir: sciagnalem wersje java developer, 150 mega, paczka najwazniejszych pluginow od razu
<BlessJah> m477: jesli chodzi o samo mordobicie, to pewnie chodzi wlasnie o mordobicie
<Drathir> btw tylko w polsce takie cuda wymyślają? Jak się mają bić i tak znajdą sposób i pretekst...
<BlessJah> Drathir: a skad wiesz ze tylko w polsce?
<m477> w ogole to nie wiem o sie rozchodzi
<BlessJah> moze po prostu do nas nie docieraja informacje?
<m477> jakie informacje?
<BlessJah> m477: o ewentualnych burdach i zamieszkach w szeroko pojmowanej zagranicy
<m477> czarna dziura zasysa wszystko
<Drathir> bo za granicą jakoś nie słychać za bardzo no chyba, że z polityka związane, a u nas zapewne jak zwykle będzie jakaś kompromitacja na skalę światowa...
<BlessJah> Drathir: bodajze max kolonko ostatnio wywiadu udzielal
<BlessJah> na pytanie co amerykanska prasa pisala o mamie madzi odpowiedzial krotko: Nic
<m477> lol
<BlessJah> na tej samej zasadzie moga do nas nie docierac informacje o takich meetingach za granica
<m477> a co miala pisac, czy to taki troll
<Drathir> anon newsów więcej potrzeba...
<BlessJah> m477: chodzilo o to ze w polsce tak dlugo i namietnie temat byl walkowany
<Drathir> choć z drugiej strony to dziwne, bo tak teoretycznie w dzisiejszych czasach ciężej zatrzymać informacje niż kiedyś...
<m477> no i co z tego?
<BlessJah> Drathir: bo informacje mozna zatrzymac w dwoch miejscach
<BlessJah> na granicy, cenzura, propaganda i innymi srodkami
<Drathir> a walkują, bo się dobrze sprzedaje, a jak się sprzedaje to dlaczego mieliby cicho siedzieć?
<BlessJah> albo tuz przed odbiorca, po prostu go zniechecajac do siegniecia po informacje
<BlessJah> Drathir: walkuja bo mysla ze sie sprzedaje, a sprzedaje sie, bo walkuja
<BlessJah> btw, ucichlo to juz czy nadal sie pojawia w mediach blondwlosa celebrytka od kocyków?
<m477> w tym kraju ludzie wybiorczo lubia sie zaglebiac w takiego rodzaju szambo
<m477> ze niby kto
<Drathir> u nas to chyba większość rzeczy u podstawy kuleje... ostatnio np nastolatka samobójstwo popełniła, a nauczyciele chociaż powinni myśleć, bo od tego są to nic nie zrobili, żeby temu zapobiec choć o całej sytuacji wiedzieli tyle ile potrzeba, żeby zareagowac , no ale cóż to polska dziwny kraj pełen paradoksów i sprzeczności jak to gdzieś chyba kiedyś było napisane w artykule...
<BlessJah> ostatnio?
 * BlessJah calkowicie odcial sie od mediów
<BlessJah> czasami czytam metro, bo darmowe i glos wrocławia, bo za darmo
<m477> no to jednak nie calkowicie
<m477> Drathir: obwiniasz nauczycieli?
<BlessJah> m477: horoskop, krzyzowka, zart i pogoda
<Drathir> BlessJah: dodatkowo z drugiej strony ludzie też są dziwni, bo gdyby ludzie przestali się interesować tym co się stało po takim czasie i nie miałyby publiczności te gazety wszystko by się wcześniej skończyło...
<m477> jakby tak o kazde samobojstwo kogos obwiniac to wszyscy bylibysmy winni ;p
<Drathir> a tak kurczaki jak za marchewka z klapkami na oczach biegną...
<m477> Drathir: no ale przeciez przestali
<BlessJah> Drathir: nie mam na stancji telewizora, praktycznie calkowicie zrezygnowalem
<BlessJah> Drathir: jak myslisz, jaki odsetek jest w stanie wywalic pudlo za okno tak jak ja?
<Drathir> BlessJah: cenzura nie przejdzie... Chyba, że made in rosja, że ludzie znikają...
<BlessJah> ogladaja, bo chca cos ogladac, ale wyboru nie maja
<m477> BlessJah: ostatni raz tv ogladalem 5 lat temu
<BlessJah> m477: to powiedzmy ze jest nas dwoch
<m477> BlessJah: to niech se film wlacza Oo
<BlessJah> choc jak jestem w domu to cos tam w tle gra
<m477> no to na nas trzech, ten odsetek wynosi 66% :p
<m477> ja tam wole aktywna forme marnowania czasu
<BlessJah> tia, probka dobrana bardzo reprezentatywnie
<BlessJah> "9 na 10 badanych posłów platformy obywatelskiej..."
<Drathir> m477: tak, bo niestety ewidentna wina nauczycieli w tym była...
<m477> Drathir: dlaczego tak uwazasz?
<Drathir> m477: w tej konkretnej sytuacji nie udzielając dostatecznej pomocy w takiej sytuacji jaka miała miejsce niestety wina moim zdaniem była ewidentna...
<m477> BlessJah: jedyne co nas laczy to ze siedzimy na kanale o ubuntu
<m477> wiec losowosc byla spora bym rzekl
<m477> Drathir: w jakiej sytuacji i jakiej pomocy?
<Drathir> m477: a tak z ciekawości powiedz czy znaleś wielu nauczycieli z którymi mogłeś sobie porozmawiać o czym chciałeś o luźnych tematach nie związanych z tematem lekcji? Moim zdaniem teraz takich nauczycieli z powołania nie maszyn jest masakrycznie mało...
<BlessJah> Drathir: ale o jakim samobojstwie mowisz? pare lat temu kiedy byla zaloba ogloszona?
<Drathir> m477: e tam przestali ostatnio podobno znowu trabili o tym, że się nie wstawila na komisarjacie i po co to?
<Drathir> BlessJah: i dobrze internet > tv bo w tv dają Ci to co chcą żebyś widział w internecie choć prawdziwość jest mniejsza to Ty wybierasz co Cię interesuje...
<m477> Drathir: kto nie stawil, tez nie wiem ocb
<Drathir> BlessJah: co do braku wyboru oglądania całkowita racja...
<m477> Drathir:  nie wiem co to ma do rzeczy troche, nauczyciel nie jest psychologiem
<m477> ktory zreszta jest w kazdej szkole
<m477> to ze media przedstawiaja nie prawdziwe informacje to jedno, a to ze ludzie w nie wierzą to drugie
<BlessJah> m477: media przedstawiaja malo wazne informacje
<m477> wazne? to zalezy co dla kogo jest wazne
<m477> no ale to fakt ze w polsce sie naglasnia jakies blachostki i sie robi z tego afere na skale calego kraju
<Drathir> no właśnie ja jak jakieś informacje są to przeważnie łapie z eteru... Że tak powiem nie bezpośrednio siedząc skupionym i oglądając np jakieś tam wiadomości tylko dajmy na to gdzieś tam w radiu czy tv słysząc... Jak mam oglądnąć tv to przeważnie tylko jakiś film i najczęściej jakiś dobry sprawdzony, który już kiedyś widziałem...
<m477> to chyba normalne?
<BlessJah> ja ogladam debaty i konferencje prasowe politykow
<BlessJah> jak jestem w domu
<BlessJah> w grudniu zeszlego roku jak arlukowicz tlumaczyl sie z listy lekow refundowanych
<m477> Drathir: gdyby nie to o czym teraz mowisz, to bym w ogole nie mial pojecia o jakis madziach itp
<BlessJah> niewiele staciles
<m477> no ogolnie to mam mocno wy*****e na takie sprawy
<Drathir> m477: poszÅ‚a plotka, że jest nagranie na którym dziewczyna z nauczycielem wchodzi do kantorka na chwilÄ™ w którym nie ma kamer i że niby coÅ› tam z tym nauczycielem byÅ‚o, a podobno udzielaÅ‚ jej tylko pierwszej pomocy w skaleczeniu rÄ™ki... Wiadomość niby mieli puscic na fb... ByÅ‚a podobno rozmowa przeprowadzana z ta dziewczyna i z nauczycielem i tyle dziewczynÄ™ sama zostawili... WypowiadaÅ‚a siÄ™ jakaÅ› psycholog wedÅ‚ug niej też byÅ‚o peÅ
<m477> ale irytuje mnie jezeli gdzies widze ze taki syf jest tematem tabu
<BlessJah> zdroworozsadkowe podejscie
<m477> popraw kodowanie
<Drathir> BlessJah: z niecały tydzień temu bodajże na północy dlatego może nie dotarło np do metra...
<Drathir> swoją droga w metrze z biletami do kina są ciekawe konkursy...
<m477> Drathir: nie wiem co wkleiles, bo jakies krzaki wyrzucilo zamiast polskich liter
<Drathir> m477: a nie stawiła się na policję ta morderczyni dziecka...
<m477> jaka?
<m477> ale o co chodzi w ogole ze sie nie stawila?
<m477> znow jakas afera?
<m477> jakby tak mowili w tv o kazdym przypadku gdy sie morderca nie stawia na policje to wiadomosci by lecialy 24/7
<BlessJah> w sumie to juz sie raczej nie pojawi w wiadomosciach, teraz pewnie na topie bedzie amber gold jeszcze przez jakis czas
<m477> ostatnio chyba smolensk jest na topie
<BlessJah> znowu? bo ze trotyl GW znalazla to slyszalem
<m477> i beczki z prochem na skrzydlach samolotu
<m477> GW?
<BlessJah> nie wyborcza?
<m477> a
<m477> gazeta wyborcza znalazla trotyl?
<BlessJah> skrot myslowy
<BlessJah> twierdzili ze biegli znalezli
<BlessJah> biegli z prokuratury sie wyparli, gw przeprosila, zapakowalem kielbase i golonke i wrocilem do wroclawia
<BlessJah> nie wiem jak akcja sie potoczyla
<Drathir> m477: żartujesz? Psychologiem nie, ale podstawy pedagogiki to chyba każdy musi mieć... Poza tym nie trzeba być wystarczy tylko logiczne myślenie, że dzieciaki i zwłaszcza w tym wieku inaczej myślą i odbierają pewne rzeczy, a to nauczyciel powinien raczej wiedziec tym bardziej, że podobno kadra nie była zaraz po studiach, że można powiedzieć brak doświadczenia, choć czasem może wtedy mogłoby się to skończyć inaczej, ale to tylko g
<m477> ta bo po 2 czy tam 3 latach sobie przypomnieli aby zrobic testy na obecnosc materialow wybuchowych, w katastrofie lotniczej z niedokonca znanymi przyczynami :D
<Drathir> m477: o.o w którym miejscu? Mam utf8 ustawione...
<m477> Drathir: na podstawie obserwacji jakie wynioslem, ze szkoly moge stwierdzic ze to nauczyciel jest ofiara
<m477> teraz zapewne jest duzo gorzej
<m477> Drathir: krzaki? tam wyzej jak wkleiles jakis cytat, nvm
<Drathir> m477: tak nie wstawila się ta sama co chyba o tej madzi pisałes nie stawiła się na policję ostatnio trabili i jej poszukują... Swoją droga dobrych adwokatów musi mieć...
<m477> Drathir: zreszta to rodzice sa osobami 1 kontaktu z dzieckiem, albo znajomi a nie nauczyciel
<Drathir> m477: szary człowiek nawet nie musi zabić to w więzieniu będą trzymać bez powodu...
<m477> o czym mowisz
<BlessJah> ech, niepotrzebnie poruszylem temat
<Drathir> BlessJah: jak ktoś chce od nich autko to jakoś był albo będzie przetarg chyba ze 140 aut służbowych amber gold pod młotek miało iść...
<Drathir> m477: ta a kaczka by najlepiej kolejna wojnę wywołała zapewne... I niby tyle czasu po wypadku samolotu nikt testów na materiały wybuchowe nie przeprowadzał...
<Drathir> m477: jeśli nauczyciel jest ofiarą to jak dla mnie pierwszy znak, że powinien zająć się czymś innym...
<m477> z drugiej strony, trudno wyciagac jakie kolwiek wnioski, skoro do mediow dostaje sie tylko jakis ulamek informacji
<Drathir> bez podejścia odpowiedniego nie ma co nawet próbować uczyć, bo obie strony będą cierpieć a nie o to tu chodzi...
<m477> a potem dorabianie teorii spiskowych na podstawie skrawkow
<Drathir> cierpieć to tylko na studiach z fanaberiami profesorów doktorów i innych re habilitowanych... Hrhr
<m477> ktos moze byc b.dobrym nauczycielem a sie nie znac na ludziach
<BlessJah> szybka zmiana tematu?
<m477> na jaka? :)
<m477> jaki*
<BlessJah> no wlasnie juz nie wiem, jeszcze jestem 2 zmiany za wami
<m477> ;]
<BlessJah> z amber gold na kaczki, potem nauczycieli, teorie spiskowe
<BlessJah> potem studia
<Drathir> m477: powiem Ci tam osobiście widzę strasznie dużą różnice w zachowaniu osób nawet tylko z 5 lat różnicy w dół... I niestety na niekorzyść się wszystko zmienia moim zdaniem...
<m477> Drathir: ale mowisz o zachowaniu osob 5 lat temu w tym samym wieku , co dzis?
<Drathir> m477: pamiętasz może ktoś chyba tutaj linki dawał do dat śmierci takiego kalendarium spiskowego polskich ważniejszych osób?
<m477> nie
<Drathir> może to tylko przypadki, ale z drugiej strony mogą zastanawiać...
<BlessJah> znowu teorie spiskowe
<m477> a ocb?
<BlessJah> m477: mozesz przewidziec kiedy umrzesz
<m477> lol to ktos wierzy w takie rzeczy?
<Drathir> taki kalejdoskop tematów rano będzie można bastetmilo powiedzieć, że przespała minimum z cały miesiąc...
<m477> obawiam sie ze jest to wysoce niedeterministyczne
<Drathir> ktoś linka kiedyś dał do kalendarza idzie były daty i dziwne nie do końca wyjaśnione przyczyny śmierci wysokich osób w polsce m.in. komendant policji ten gromu itp itd sporo tego było...
<Drathir> *gdzie
<BlessJah> m477: to zalezy czy zamierzasz wspolpracowac
<BlessJah> mozesz na przyklad popelnic w wyznaczonym dniu samobojstwo
<m477> papały?
<BlessJah> i petelickiego
<m477> BlessJah: no to nie bedzie to przewidzane, tylko zaplanowane
<BlessJah> nieistotny szczegol
<m477> Drathir: i do czego zmierzasz?
<BlessJah> mialem isc spac 6h temu...
<BlessJah> cya o/
<m477> :)
<BlessJah> badzcie czujni, reptalianie sa wsrod nas
<m477> kto
<BlessJah> ludziojaszczurki
<BlessJah> z kosmosu
<m477> to taka religia chyba
<m477> raptorjezuanizm
<m477> nie spac
<grek1> czewsc majac 2 screeny na karcie nvida jak prszejsc na drugi ekran myszka - jest jakis skrót ?
 * Wizard ziewa
<gjm> Muchę połkniesz.
<Wizard> Nie połknę.
<Wizard> Dziś piękne święto.
<gjm> A tak, coś słyszałem.
<Hubert_> Wizard
<Wizard> Tak myślałem.
<Wizard> Cześć Hubert_!
<Hubert_> czesc
<Wizard> gjm: Dziś jest to piękne święto. Rocznica tego wspaniałego wydarzenia, dzięki któremu możemy sobie dziś śmiało pisać ą ł i nawet ć!
<Wizard> Aż flagę wywiesiłem.
<wlosio> Wizard, a mi szkoda 30zł na flagę dać. :(
<gjm> Omujborze.
<ntat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3FpjcOWwiI4#!
<ntat> :]
<bastetmilo> Wizard: to powinien przeczytać ten patriota wielki, co mnie chcial z kraju wygonić za lewicowe poglądy, a sam nie potrafił sklecić jednego poprawnego zdania :)
<Belzebub> Wizard: i zacznij słuchać szwadron 97 ;x
<wlosio> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGOXLLLKqZ0
<m477> hm pora isc spac zaraz
<ntat> Znacie jakiś konsolowy program do analizy widma plików dźwiękowych?
<Wizard> wlosio: No bez przesady :)
<Wizard> Lubię Polską i wywieszam falgę w śwęta wszelakie, ale nie jestem jakimś skrajnym nacjonalistą.
<wlosio> Wizard,  ;)
<Wizard> Takim przeciętnym nacjonalistą jestem :P
<wlosio> Wizard, teraz to się nazwa prawicowiec :)
<Wizard> E, nie do końca.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: Towarzyszu... jak to? Prawicowe poglądy?
<wlosio> haha ;d
<Belzebub> Wizard: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DXGYv9n5II
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Takto.
<Wizard> O, Szwadron jest mocny.
<Belzebub> tak przynmniej z okazji 11 listopada ;)
<wlosio> Wizard, Honor ma bardziej dosadny tekst :)
<Wizard> Obaj kolesie piszący teksty mają coś z głową.
<Hubert_> dlaczego odrazu z głową?
<wlosio> Dokładnie.
<Wizard> od razu*
<Hubert_> piszą co widzą
<wlosio> I co bardzo kochają
<wlosio> .
<Hubert_> no fakt polskiego się jeszcze nie nauczyłem
<Wizard> Pfff.. A potem do mamusi na obiad, bo na bezrobociu ciężko?
<Wizard> Dajcie spokój.
<Hubert_> czemu tak uważasz?
<Wizard> Patriotyzm nie polega na lżeniu sąsiadów.
<wlosio> Oni są po prostu takimi Amerykańskimi Republikaninami.
<Hubert_> ale wydaje mi się, że tam to nie ma miejsca
<Wizard> Nie są, amerykański republikanin nie wie nawet gdzie jest Polska.
<wlosio> Wizard, właśnie, bo republikaninja interesuje tylko dobro własnego kraju i ludu, nic więcej.
<Wizard> A ja wiem gdzie jest Polska.
<Wizard> W moim sercu i w mojej głowie!
<bastetmilo> Kochamy Polskę, więc hejcimy wszystkich innych?
<wlosio> republikanin też wie gdzie są USA
<Wizard> <3
<wlosio> inne kraje ich nie obchodzą,
<bastetmilo> O to chodzi?
<pico> czesc
<Wizard> Nie wiem, bastetmilo.
<Wizard> Cześć pico!
<wlosio> Republikanin to osoba którą interesuje własny kraj i dobro ludu. Np. nie muszą się pytać Ruskich czy Chinczyków czy coś mogą na własnej ziemi postawić, tylko budują to, robią to, bo to dla nich dobre.
<Guest49993> czy ktos zakladal kiedys radio internatowe na ubuntu?
<Hubert_> ale czemu maja ich obchodzic inne kraje
<wlosio> Guest49993, ja kiedyś, ale lata świetlne
<Hubert_> ?
<Hubert_> przecież innych nie obchodzi nasz kraj
<wlosio> Hubert_, właśnie na tym polega republikanizm - mam w du... inne kraje, nie mój cyrk, nie moje małpy...
<Belzebub> Guest49993: http://www.icecast.org/ a resztę poszukaj
<Wizard> Guest49993: To proste jest.
<Wizard> O, jak Belzebub wkleja.
<Hubert_> wlosio: ja wlasnie zastanawiam sie o co Wizardowi chodzi
<Wizard> O nic, napisałem tylko, że lubię Polskę i że wywiesiłem flagę.
<wlosio> Robie tylko to co jesr dobre dla mego kraju i jej ludności - bronie jej. W Historii USA każdy republikanin prowadził jakąś wojnę bezpośrednią. oraz mają ostrą politykę zagraniczną, ruskich by trzymali za ryj, że tak powiem.
<Wizard> I od razu naraziłem się na ostracyzm ze strony bastetmilo, wlosia i Huberta.
<wlosio> ale Obama wygrał - demokrata
<wlosio> minimalnie że tak powiem.
<Guest49993> Belzebub, na tym radiu mozna nadawac z domu z komputera tez?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: że co? Ja żartowałam!
<gjm> Oj Wizard.
<Wizard> wlosio, Hubert_, skończie już :)
<Wizard> gjm: Wybacz, że to zacząłem.
<Wizard> bastetmilo: :*
<gjm> Zaraz polecą kopy za politykę i się skończy.
<Wizard> No to kop.
<gjm> "Zaraz"
 * bastetmilo już nie żartuje więcej
<wlosio> Wizard, ja już skończyłem :) .  Porównałem wykonawców do Amerykańskich Republikaninów.
<wlosio> Dziś zrobię coś przełomowego.
<gjm> Republikanów jak już coś.
<bastetmilo> to niech poleci kop za to, że nie potrafi pisać...
<wlosio> gjm, wiedziałem że coś jest nie tak.
<gjm> Skoro wiesz i piszesz to naprawdę jest z Tobą coś nie tak.
<wlosio> gjm, nie, po prostu nie umiałem odmienić , Jastrzębianin, Żoranin, Republikanin... i tak mi się Republikaninów zrobiło :P
<gjm> <o>
<wlosio> Ale akurat kropla w morzu.
<bastetmilo> o_O
<wlosio> taki nie wielki, nie winny błąd.
<bastetmilo> nie, no.
<gjm> wlosio: http://filolozka.brood.pl/pisownia-z-nie/
<bastetmilo> wlosio: proszę, naucz się pisać.
<wlosio> bastetmilo, umiem pisać, gdyż mnie rozumiesz. Gdybym nie umiał, byś mnie nie rozumiała.
<bastetmilo> Nie. Nie potrafisz.
<gjm> Pisać _poprawnie_
<wlosio> Byś nie odpisała,  bo byś nie wiedziała, co żem napisał.
<gjm> Nie tłumacz się głupio.
<bastetmilo> OMG
<bastetmilo> żem.
<Wizard> Ja lubię "żem".
<wlosio> ok, rzem
<Wizard> Skończie już.
<wlosio> Ja przypomnę, ze w temacie napisane jest
<wlosio> żeby szanować " jak tylko się potrafi ".
<gjm> "szanuj polski język", jako rzecze topic.
<Wizard> Jo tam nie wim.
<bastetmilo> gjm: kopnąłżem <3
<Wizard> http://wschodnie.wrzuta.pl/audio/2Kg1hsUy79o/n.r.m._-_miensk_i_minsk :)
<jacekowski> Wizard: dzisiaj jest jeszcze angielskie swieto 11 listopada - Dzien Pamieci
<jacekowski> Wizard: za wszystkich poleglych w wojnach
<Wizard> No nie tylko. Takie święto jest też we Francji.
<Wizard> Ale już nie pamiętam co tam oni czczą.
<jacekowski> to sie wzielo z tego ze wojna sie skonczyla oficjalnie tego dnia
<jacekowski> i jest to w zasadzie to samo swieto
<Wizard> W zasadzie, to nie jest to samo.
<Wizard> Oni czczą jakieśtam niby zwycięstwo i poległych.
<jacekowski> Hostilities formally ended "at the 11th hour of the 11th day of the 11th month," in accordance with the Armistice, signed by representatives of Germany and the Entente between 5:12 and 5:20 that morning. ("At the 11th hour" refers to the passing of the 11th hour, or 11:00 a.m.)
<Wizard> Barzo mi wszystko jedno co sobie tam brudasy w Anglii czy Francji czczą.
<Wizard> Ja mam biało czerwoną flagę dziś, dziś czczę mój kraj i mój język!
<Wizard> \o/
<jacekowski> a nie powinno, bo to jest dzien pamieci za wszystkich, rowniez z polskiej strony
<BlessJah> jacekowski: a kiedy obchodza o ile obchodza poczatek IIWŚ?
<jacekowski> nie obchodza
<Wizard> Bo mieli nas w dupie!
<jacekowski> ale moment
<jacekowski> znajde cos
<jacekowski> Wizard: nie do konca
<Wizard> Do końca!
<jacekowski> Wizard: anglia wypowiedziala wojne 2 wrzesnia
<Wizard> Ej, naprawdę?
<Wizard> Sojusznicy z bożej łaski.
<Wizard> Całe szczęście, że po wojnie im się imperiu sypło, gnojom jednym.
<Wizard> I zbankrutowały, sprzedajne gnoje.
<gjm> Ech, chyba dzisiaj się nie nie da uniknąć takich tematów.
<Wizard> gjm: O tym trzeba głośno mówić, żeby uświadomić gjmnazjalistom, że nie ma się co oglądać na łunię czy inne tam zagramaniczne organizacje, tylko samemu działać.
<jacekowski> Wizard: zapominasz ze bez anglii i calego commonwealth wojna by sie potoczyla w zupelnie inna strone
<jacekowski> http://i.imgur.com/zMjk2.jpg
<jacekowski> to jest pierwsza strona gazety z 4 wrzesnia
<BlessJah> poles beat germans back into germany?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: czy, poza wypowiedzeniem wojny, ententa pomagala realnie polakom, czy ruszyli sie dopiero gdy hitler zaatakowal sama entente?
<Wizard> jacekowski: Gówno prawda. Dopiero USA zmobilizowały zachodnie kraje do czynnej walki.
<jacekowski> najwiekszy naglowek
<sq3pmk> ee
<Wizard> Także nie skończ już.
<jacekowski> blokada morska
<Wizard> W ogóle, skończmy.
<sq3pmk> Ententa a Hitler to trochę dwie różne sprawy
<bastetmilo> Własnie.
<Wizard> Dziś jest piękny dzień \o/
<jacekowski> chocby
<Wizard> Powinniśmy się cieszyć.
<Wizard> A ty tam jacekowski w tym swoim muzułmańskim kraju czcij sobie co tam chcesz.
 * bastetmilo wraca do oglądania zdjęć z konfy...
 * Wizard wraca do NRM
<m477> BlessJah: po co swietowac dzien wybuchu wojny?
<bastetmilo> skończcie już
<BlessJah> m477: upamietniac, nie swietowac
<BlessJah> taka juz tradycja, ze upamietnia sie porazki zamiast swietowac zwyciestwa
<m477> ja takiej tradycji nie praktykuje, rownie dobrze mozna swietowac dzien narodzin hitlera np
<BlessJah> opera: cannot connect to X server :0. Error: Success
<Wizard> :)
<Puchaty> zna ktoś dobrze obsługę sieci w javie?
<BlessJah> Puchaty: jeśli oferujesz pracę, to ja wymiatam w javie
<Puchaty> BlessJah, niestety nie
<Puchaty> szukam podpowiedzi
<BlessJah> to #java, tam wymiatacze siedzą
<Puchaty> BlessJah, niestety trzeba mieć zaproszenie do tego pokoju
<dweller> ##java
<dweller> albo jakieś więcej ###
<BlessJah> rzeczywiscie
<BlessJah> to nie bylo tak ze oficjalne kanaly maja #, a nieoficjalne ##?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> # - kanały projektów, ## - dyskusje o projekcie
<Dreadlish> czy coś w tym stylu
<BlessJah> ok
<BlessJah> zapukałem, ciekawe czy mnie wpuszczą
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Drathir> bry...
<gjm> bastetmilo: http://ompldr.org/vZzhjaA
<zelas> czesc ;D
<zelas> jak zalozyc limit pobierania i wysylania na przegladarce?
<zelas> bo nie mam w routerze QoS
<zelas> jak ograniczyc predkosc pobierania i wysylania o tak
<foreste> czesc
<gjm> zelas: Użyj trickle na przykład.
<zelas> ok sprawdze z/w
<bastetmilo> gjm: nomnomnom kotek
<zelas> dobra zrobilem trickled -d 160 -u 10
<zelas> zobaczymy co z tego bedzie
<zelas> bo moja mądra siostra robi gra w  glupie gry a ja mam nigger net
<zelas> gra w gry :D
<zelas> edycja zdania mi nie wyszla
<gjm> Wzruszające.
<zelas> a ten trickle on ogranicza zwykły ruch sieciowy?
<filar> zelas: tomb raider?
<gjm> Do tego służy.
<zelas> widze sami miszczowie sarkazmu
<zelas> ;]
<zelas> dobra dzięki ustawie to i po problemie
<zelas> bede grał w gre
<zelas> tomb raider
<Drathir> zelas: serwer zrób i squida sobie postaw...
<Drathir> zyraczej szukaj torrentow internetowe gry raczej całego łącza Ci nie zjedzą...
<Drathir> mmm... Aż mi się przypomniał motyw jak to w jakiejś jaskinii chyba walczyła z czymś dużym białym tygrysami, albo miśkami...
<Drathir> o ile to z tej gry... hrhr bo to lata temu było...
<BlessJah> ktos oglada wydarzenia? cos sie ciekawego dzialo w warszawie?
<bastetmilo> W Warszawie? Ja się pytam co sie działo we Wrocławiu, ze na a4 widziałam kolumne samochodów policyjnych na sygnale
<gjm> Może na piknik jechali?
<gjm> Belzebub: https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/184881_4785169996738_2016456860_n.jpg
<Belzebub> gjm: znowu rozróba będzie?
<gjm> Już trochę jest.
<Belzebub> "Niech nie będzie niczego" Krzysztof Kononowicz
<bastetmilo> na zdjeciach ta 'troche juz jest' rozroba to powaznie wyglada
<BlessJah> jacekowski: skonczyl sie certyfikat
<Drathir> bastetmilo: może kogoś do domu odstawiali...
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: w zeszlym roku naliczylem 40 radiowozow na jednej ulicy gdzies kolo rynku
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: a byla jakas rozroba?
<Dreadlish> radiole zawsze spoko
<Drathir> a tak na serio to ciekawe o co chodziło...
<bastetmilo> Drathir: widziałam minimum 20 suk... troche duzo, jak na odstawiania kogos do domu
<Drathir> btw podobno nowe radiowozy dostali na dolnym i to cywilne z jakimiś nowoczesnymi radarami niby...
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: mnie to http://dcs-188-64-84-17.atmcdn.pl/scale/o2/tvn/web-content/m/p1/i/5eac43aceba42c8757b54003a58277b5/e6b265ca-2c12-11e2-ac19-0025b511229e.jpg?type=1&quality=90&srcmode=3&srcx=0/1&srcy=0/1&srcw=970&srch=425&dstw=970&dsth=425 wyglada na rozróbe
<BlessJah> /5/5
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: takie zdjecie mozna latwo zrobic gdziekolwiek
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: zaloze sie ze obok strefy kibica bez problemu mozna by zrobic, tam gdzie stalem jeden gosc race odpalil
<BlessJah> ladnie sie ustawic, poczekac az dym sie rozniesie ladnie i cyknac
<bastetmilo> uhum, to znaczy ze wg Ciebie nic się nie dzieje
<bastetmilo> spoko
<Wizard> BlessJah: Ty masz jakieś zaburzenia?
<BlessJah> wg mnie jedno zdjecie na ktorym widac troche dymu, czlowieka z raca i dwoje z flagami nie jest dowodem niczego
<BlessJah> Wizard: to znaczy?
<BlessJah> zbiegowisko, raca, dwie flagi, czlowiek z raca ma zaslonieta twarz, nie widze nigdzie lezacych badz latajacych kamieni, palek, ani zamaskowanych agresywnych osob na tym zdjeciu
<gjm> Zawsze musi być inny, lepszy, mądrzejszy.
<bastetmilo> Zawsze musi wątpić.
<bastetmilo> Jak mnie się zdarzyło zwątpić w czyjeś słowa, to mnie trollem nazwał.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: kojarzysz zapewne rysunek z zeszlego roku
<BlessJah> przedstawial dwoje ludzi demolujacych woz transmisyjny, obserwowanych kamerami roznych stacji
<BlessJah> a za plecami redaktorow i operatorow maszerowal spokojnie tlum ludzi
<bastetmilo> borze, i po co ja się odzywałam.
<dweller> Polska dla żydów!
<dweller> a nie
<dweller> to nie ten tekst
<dweller> nie ten repertuar
<BlessJah> http://oi44.tinypic.com/jq6ah3.jpg
<BlessJah> nie twierdze ze media klamia, podwazam jedynie wiarygodnosc pojedynczego zdjecia jako dowodu na to ze strach na ulice wyjsc, bo biją
<bastetmilo> kto pisał że strach wyjść na ulice, bo biją?
<BlessJah> nvm
<bastetmilo> Uwielbiam te Twoje 'nvm'.
<gjm> BlessJah:
<gjm> 12:24 < Diabelko> DaZ: hahaha, właśnie za oknem u mnie sprali paru gości
<gjm> 12:25 < Diabelko> DaZ: ~30 gości goniło jakichś 5, a za nimi ~15 policjantów z tarczami
<BlessJah> gjm: o to mi wlasnie chodzilo
<dweller> soł macz fan
<gjm> Zobacz na godzinę, dopiero 12, co może dziać się teraz?
<BlessJah> poszli do domu, bo cimno i zimno?
<bastetmilo> ze zdjęć się nie dowiemy, bo są zmanipulowane
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: nadinterpretacja
<bastetmilo> nvm
<Drathir> bastetmilo: nie zmanipulowane, a przedstawiają wyobrażenie fotografującego... Jeśli idą pod publikę to jakie najlepiej będą się rozchodzić? Zapewne kontrowersyjne i nie jednoznaczne...
<gjm> Tak? Znajomy fotograf na temat marszu (tzn. w odniesieniu do obecnego i tych które były): "ja chodzilem robic zdjecia ale ostatnio stalo sie to zbyt niebezpieczne dla sprzetu i twarzy..."
<bastetmilo> Drathir: może nie czytaj wybiórczo tylko ostatni wypowiedzi, a zapoznaj się z całą dyskusją bo tak troche nie bardzo wyskoczyłeś.
<gjm> Zresztą, tu macie stream: http://new.livestream.com/accounts/1782125/events/1669319
<gjm> BlessJah: Jak widać nie poszli do domu.
<BlessJah> ten kir na fladze po kij?
<Drathir> gjm: zawsze można użyć teleobiektywu... Dobra miejscowka na jakimś budynku jeśli chce z tych bardziej niebezpiecznych mieć zdjęcia... Ale z drugiej strony też dobrze w tych spokojnych miejscach robić zdjęcia choć tak fakt to mniejsza sensacja zapewne będzie...
<gjm> HRHR
<gjm> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/557811_3730746317872_1760182305_n.jpg
<gjm> Podpis pod zdjęciem: Dam dwie race i butelke za baterie do canona
<dweller> http://magielfinansowy.nowyekran.pl/post/79527,z-ostatniej-chwili-policja-strzela-do-uczestnikow-marszu-niepodleglosci
<dweller> oh noes
<dweller> ciekawe, może znajdę że znaleźli gejów parzących się przed pałacem kultury
<pakos> ;d
<klmn> Ciekawe kiedy znajdą trotyl
<jacekowski> BlessJah: do polnocy mial chyba byc
<BlessJah> 15:15
<spindritf> cześć, czy mogę zamontować /var/run na ramdysku (tmpfs)? czy te pliki powinny przetrwać reboot?
<zelas> ktos moze wie dlaczego wpisuje trickled -d 20 -u 20 a na speed tescie nie ma zmian?
<zelas> wogole ten program nie reaguje na polecenia
<dweller> a co ten program ma robić
<zelas> limit transferu wysylania i pobierania
<dweller> a to nie działa przypadkiem tylko dla programów wykorzystujących uniksowe sockety?
<zelas> nie wiem
<zelas> a jakis inny program do tego?
<filar> zelas: a na ruterze nie możesz ograniczyć?
<zelas> nie moge
<BlessJah> to moze dzialac tak jak wget: po pobraniu okreslonej ilosci danych w jednostce czasu blokuje pobieranie az do donca danego czasu
<zelas> nie takie cos ;p
<BlessJah> zelas: odpal z trickled, sciagnij plik 100 mega i zmierz czas, wtedy bedziesz mial rzeczywista predkosc
<zelas> potrzebuje czegos  zeby bylo 100KB/s a nie 250 ;d
<zelas> bo wtedy na drugim nie mam internetu
<dweller> kup lepszy router
<dweller> taki za 90zł a nie 40zł ;f
<zelas> kupiłem za 100zł ;d
<BlessJah> ale jesli przez 60% czasu nie bedziesz mial 250, a 40% bedziesz mial to 250, to wtedy tak jakbys mial 100 przez 100% czasu
<filar> :D
<dweller> widać kupiłeś chujowy
<zelas> tp linka
<filar> od rukich może
<dweller> no to tp link musi mieć ograniczanie w takim razie
<dweller> przynajmniej mój ma a kosztował 70zł ;3
<gjm> dweller: Słownictwo.
<zelas> on ma QoS
<zelas> ale nie mozna ustawic limitu transferu ;d
<zelas> to jest najlepsze
<gjm> dweller: http://ompldr.org/vZzhoNA
<gjm> Tfu, to nie do Ciebie.
<gjm> zelas: http://ompldr.org/vZzhoNA
<zelas> a nie da sie po prostu nalozsyc tego na przegladarke?
<zelas> wpisuje trickled -d 20 -u 20 chromium-browser    i nie dziala
<gjm> Jak pobierasz jakiś plik to nie ogranicza?
<zelas> chodzi o youtuba
<zelas> albo w sumie nie o wszystko ;d
<zelas> bo kupowate gry flash tez zamulaja
<zelas> dobra ide najwyzej wroce jutro
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zimbra bez certow nie zadziala?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: wyglada na to ze ma problem
<jacekowski> Caused by: java.security.cert.CertificateExpiredException: NotAfter: Sun Nov 11 16:15:42 CET 2012
<jacekowski> ta
<QSCWDV> cześć, mam problem z odpaleniem compiza na debianie w virtualboxe. guest additions są zainstalowane. compiz też. niby poprawnie startuje, bo nei wywala żadnych błędów, ale zamiast się włączyć po compiz --replace wyświetla tylko tapete i już nic nie można zrobić tylko reset. przekierowałem do pliku output z tego polecenia, ale jest pusto.
<DaZ> QSCWDV: a masz ty procesor z tymi różnymi vt? :v
<jacekowski> do tego nie sa te rozne vt potrzebne
<DaZ> hum
<QSCWDV> a mam, ale akceleracja działą tylko pod x86, bo jak włączam 64 to się wysypuje
<QSCWDV> akceleracja 3d włączona
<QSCWDV> i nawet 128 mb vramu dałem na vmke
<DaZ> coż, pozostaje mi tylko powiedzieć
<DaZ> lol po co ci akceleracjaw vboksie
<DaZ> bo dziwne to :v
<QSCWDV> compiza instalowałem tak: http://wiki.debian.org/Compiz    chcę się compizem pobawić na debianie (czyt. czystym gnome, bez tych szitów z nowych wydań ubu)
<QSCWDV> jakoś mnie do tego 9.04 zainspirował w szkole
<QSCWDV> nie zmieniałem nic w xorg.conf bo nie zabardzo wiem co mam zmienić, na tej wiki jest listing
<QSCWDV> jakis
<DaZ> QSCWDV: a jak sie wysypi epo tym --replace, to tez nie mozesz sie przerzucic na tty? :v
<QSCWDV> mogę i mogę go zabić i iksy zabić i od nowa startx
<jacekowski> BlessJah: jest juz nowy cert
<QSCWDV> i w ogóle to gdzie na debianie jest xorg.conf bo whereis nic niewywala
<BlessJah> podpisany czy domowej roboty?
<BlessJah> działa, szybko sie udalo zalatwic
<jacekowski> cert byl
<jacekowski> bo godaddy przedluzylo
<jacekowski> tylko kwestia wygenerowania nowego CSR zeby podpisali
<jacekowski> i potem zamontowac go wszedzie
<jacekowski> bo zimbra go potrzebuje w jednym formacie, jabber innym, ftp taki sam jak apache przyjmuje
<BlessJah> wot, technika
<jacekowski> a mnie od rana glowa boli
<SimonPHOENIX> czesc
<SimonPHOENIX> jest tu kto?
#ubuntu-pl 2013-11-04
<marsjaninzmarsa> jak sprawdzić, z którego repo jest dany pakiet?
<marsjaninzmarsa> ok, Synaptic mi wyświetlił. :)
<mojzesz> Siema
<mojzesz> Jest kto?
<goldor> witam Co moze byc przyczyna ze w ustawieniach nie moge otworzyc "konta użytkowników", troche pomieli i nic jak nacisne / nie wiem czy dobrze chce zrobic ale steam wywala blad i chce siebie dodać do grupy wideo, może z terminala to zrobie, adduser nazwa_użytkownika video tak ? grupa video poprostu nazywa sie video czy jak ?
<Ashiren> usermod -a -G grupa nazwa_uzytkownika
<goldor> ok, a nazwa grupy wideo to poprostu video ?
<Ashiren> ta
<goldor> ok dzieki
<Ashiren> chociaz nie wiem jak w ubuntu, ale ostatnio grupy typu audio/video nie sa potrzebne
<goldor> steam wywala ze nie moze cos tam znalezc od colorEXT czy jakos tak i karta graf moze byc nie obslugiwana albo stary opengl
<goldor> i gdzies wyczytalem zeby dodac uzytkownika do grupy wideo ze to moze pomoc
<Ashiren> mhm to ja dodasz to wyloguj sie i zaloguj ponownie
<goldor> ok dzieki
<Wizard> Cześć.
<gjm> Cześć.
<Wizard> Małe pytanie. Czy wam też tak Ubuntu 13.10 wali okienkami o "błędzie systemu"?
<mati75> tak
<Wizard> No to jest jakiś żart :D
<Wizard> Z tego, co wyczytałem w .xsession-errors, to wywala mi się np. działający w tle monitorek aktualizacji :D
<Voldenet> ale zrypany jest phpmyadmin
<Voldenet> niby dają themy na swojej stronie
<Voldenet> ale używanie czegokolwiek oprócz domyślnego to kataklizm
<Wizard> I zegarek właśnie mi się sypnął. Rynce opadajo..
<Voldenet> po co chciałbyś mieć zegarek w komputerze
<Voldenet> skoro masz w telefonie
<Voldenet> ;-)
<Wizard> Aaaaa, to jest pewnie część tego planu ujdenolicania urządzeń!
<gjm> :D
<gjm> ja tam lubię mieć zegarek
<gjm> http://jestem.gimb.us/screenshots/09_46_38_2013-11-04_1366x768_scrot.png
<aerradon> gjm: blondyn zainstalowal stare X'y z niezepsutym driverem sis i wszystko mu smiga
<Wizard> gjm: Śliczne!
<Wizard> To jest xterm?
<gjm> rxvt-unicode
<gjm> aerradon: klawo
<bastetmilo> to phpmyadmin ma themy???
<ftpd> gjm, Ale to jest duplikowanie bytów. Masz zegarek w terminalu i na pasku, słabiszon.
<ftpd> gjm, A ten klient to co, irssi?
<ftpd> Weź no kopsnij theme, może będzie fajnie na solarized wyglądało.
<Wizard> Co to solarized?
<gjm> ftpd: już ci chyba kiedyś dawałem
<gjm> 10:16 gjm@holmes:~ $ cat .irssi/gjm.theme | ./sprunge
<gjm> http://sprunge.us/ecTA
<Mason> Ble, uywasz czarnego.
<Mason> A czarny na solarized jest takse.
<ftpd> http://i.imgur.com/XjJ8AYA.png
<ftpd> Trochę ssanie.
<Wizard> Obrzydliwe ;P
<DaZ> quite
<aerradon> hackertyper.com
<Wizard> ~prezes :>
<Almon> Wizard: tak?
<Wizard> Nic nic..
<Almon> no mów, ;)
<Wizard> No ale co mam mówić
<Wizard> Że niby czego prezesem pan jest? :>
<DaZ> hakertajper teraz to bryndza
<DaZ> jest jakies rozszerzenie do vima co to robi lepie, polecam ._.
<aerradon> DaZ: a kojarzysz jak sie ono nazywa?
<DaZ> wlaśnie coś nie pamietam ._.
<Wizard> Litości, javascript, a ja mam tylko 256MB ramu.
<Wizard> I niby do czego to potrzebne?
<aerradon> do udawania przed szefem ze ciezko harujesz
<Wizard> Pffff. Masz szefa co się na czymś zna? :D
<aerradon> od dawna nie jestem juz programista, ale myslalem ze moze komus sie przyda albo spodoba
<aerradon> ja musze inaczej udawac
<Wizard> Programujesz teraz w excellu?
<Wizard> I w outlooku?
<aerradon> nie w wordzie
<Wizard> Ej, ja serio pytam.
<aerradon> adminem jestem teraz
<Wizard> Bo to jest taka dziwna ewolucja programisty w managiera. Zazwyczaj przechodzą ją marni albo znudzeni życiem ludzie.
<Wizard> A, to jeszcze rozumiem :)
<aerradon> czego zreszta troche zaluje
<Wizard> Zależy czym adminisz.
<Wizard> Bo jak łindołsem, to chyba jest czego żałować :>
<aerradon> nie zebym nie lubial tego co robie, wrecz przeciwnie, ale devy maja wiecej ofert zajebistej roboty
<aerradon> na dodatek zdalnej
<Wizard> No.
<Wizard> Ale na razie mi się nie chce zdalnie.
<aerradon> ja pracuje zdalnie
<aerradon> ale musialem sie niezle napocic zeby szefa i firme przekonac ze to zadziala
<Wizard> No właśnie.
<Wizard> A w jakim to mieście, jeśli wolno spytać?
<aerradon> tzn skad pracuje czy dla kogo?
<Wizard> Nieważne w sumie ;)
<bastetmilo> Praca zdalna jest fajna, tylko ciężko z motwacją
<mrlukasz> witam
<mrlukasz> jaki polecici  mie edytor do html 5 i css na ubuntu
<denysonique> mrlukasz: Sublime Text. Vim.
<mrlukasz> ale chdzoi mi cos w gui
<mati75> gvim
<gjm> Sublime ma GUI.
<bastetmilo> mrlukasz: sublime text
<mateusz> mrlukasz: denysonique: bastetmilo: http://livestyle.emmet.io/ fajna wtyczka umożliwiająca podgląd na żywo
<mateusz> do sublime
<mrlukasz> mateusz,  do czego to jest wtyczka
<node4> ahoj
<node4> znacie może skrypt forum, który nie używa JS-a tylko czystego htmla?
<mateusz> mrlukasz: wtyczkę trzeba zainstalować w sublime i w przeglądarce (instalowałem w Chrome, nie jestem pewien czy wspiera też inne przeglądarki)
<TheNumb> node4: trodno coś takiego znaleźć
<TheNumb> trudno*
<TheNumb> co ja pisze ;o
<node4> ale istnieje?
<node4> bo szukam i szukam, i nic
<node4> fluxbb, punbb, minibb i txtbb mają wstawki <script> albo <body onload...>
<confluency> Czysty HTML to nie jest "skrypt".
<node4> no i o to mi chodzi
<confluency> To co to będzie za forum?
<node4> żeby były tylko znaczniki od wyglądu
<node4> no takie małe forum
<TheNumb> confluency: jemu pewnie chodzi o forum gdzie nie ma skryptów w js.
<node4> chodzi o to żeby zżerało mało transferu
<confluency> Tylko kod na serwerze, i formy?
<node4> i ogólnie żeby się szybko ładowało nawet na starych systemach
<node4> tak, kod na serwerze, baza na serwerze i 0 JSa
<node4> kiedyś widziałem takie forum, było oparte w całości na znaczniku <pre> i miało dynamicznie (po stronie serwera) dostosowywany wygląd, czcionka Courier
<node4> wyglądało jak stare pliki .nfo
<TheNumb> node4: i pewnie było w ciul dziurawe
<node4> a nie wiem, chyba było już htmlentities
<node4> w każdym razie nie musi być identycznie takie
<node4> ważne żeby zżerało mało transferu i nie zwieszało przeglądarki na starych systemach, gdzie js działa opornie
<TheNumb> node4: skoro masz takie wymagania to sam napisz/zapłać komuś żeby napisał.
<node4> pisałem sam, ale im dalej w las tym więcej drzew, a moje wiedza z zakresu php zaczyna się i kończy na php.net
<node4> więc ciągle musiałem wracać do tego jakie są znaki specjalne, ja drukować wartości w tablicy, czym liczyć elementy, jak dodawać zmienne różnych typów i takie tam
<node4> he he xD
<node4> ostatecznie użyję fluxbb albo punbb chociaż to ostatnie nie jest takie dobre
<TheNumb> przyszedł, pomarudził
<Quintasan> \o
<Wizard> o/
<mojzesz> Siema
<BlessJah> o/
<bastetmilo> ohohoho
<BlessJah> sup?
<bastetmilo> tak rzadko Cie tu widuję ;)
<BlessJah> czuwam
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: poza tym, sama rzadko wpadasz
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: nie, ja cały czas jestem, tylko nie mam co pisać
<BlessJah> to trzeba bylo psuc taka ladna cisze?
<bastetmilo> ale teraz jak mam znów Ubuntu to może trochę więcej się bede udzielać
<BlessJah> 74 nicki
<BlessJah> 73 idlerów
<TheNumb> ;d
<bastetmilo> do bani jest cichy kanał
<Voldenet> w głośnych kanałach duża szansa na szczury
<blondyn> witam
<blondyn> A KTÓRE TO GŁOŚNE ? XD
<Dreadlish> e tam
#ubuntu-pl 2013-11-05
<drathir> [A8
<drathir> fail
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: to przez to, że prawie nikt już nie używa ubuntu :<
<blondyn> witam
<blondyn> jak się pozbyć k dislpay manager for trinity ?
<Wizard> Odinstaluj.
<Wizard> W ogóle, trinity nie ma w oficjalnych repozytoriach, więc szukaj lepiej pomocy u autorów PPA.
<blondyn> cze Wizard
<blondyn> XD
<blondyn> a nom nie wiem gdzie to znaleźć bo sobie odinstalowałem a trinity sobie dalej odpala to k display for trinity jak statruje kilka razy
<blondyn> heheh 6 razy startuje a 5 razy zatrzymuje lol
<blondyn> ok doobra bootcharta sobie zainstaluje to może mi poda jak to się nazywa
<blondyn> oki to narka :)
<gjm> eh…
<Wizard> Eh.
<bastetmilo> co wzdychasz?
<Wizard> Na blondyna.
<Wizard> Do blondyna!
<Dalibomba> XD
<Dalibomba> aerradon: cze ^^
<aerradon> czesc
<Dalibomba> jak mija dzień?
<aerradon> dzięki, nie narzekam, a tobie?
<Dalibomba> hmm beznadzieja deszcz + papierkowa robota = nudy
<aerradon> :/
<Dalibomba> noo
<Dalibomba> dobrze ze mogę pracować jeszcze na Linuksie
<Dalibomba> thxg
<Dalibomba> firma się "unowocześnia" i mam pceta z windom xp obok XD
<Dalibomba> crazy
<Dalibomba> aerradon: a w PL jesteś?
<aerradon> no tak
<aerradon> a czemu?
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> unowoczesnia to powinien tylko linux zostac hrhr
<Blondinio> XD
<Blondinio> aerradon: bo boje się o twoje psy ze zmokną ;D
<mati75> następne dziecko neo
<Blondinio> wszystkie dzieci nasze som la la XD
<gjm> ...
<aerradon> sigh...
<mati75> http://i.pinger.pl/pgr255/d9dd7b570005a983500e7123/ja-pierdole-co-za-debil.jpg
<Blondinio> http://tinyurl.com/n3tomp6
<mati75> http://youtu.be/XZxzJGgox_E
<mati75> Blondinio: http://paczto.pl/upload/790/1344258693_11439.gif
<Blondinio> http://tinyurl.com/pvg3d75 :F
<Dreadlish> hai
<gjm> joł
<Blondinio> cze
<Wizard> Co tu się dzieje?
<Wizard> Trole znów?
<gjm> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Dalibomba> http://tinyurl.com/or4nvg7
<bastetmilo> gdzie? gdzie są te trolle?
<gjm> za słabe żarty
<Wizard> gjm nie ma poczucia humoru :/
<TheNumb> .
#ubuntu-pl 2013-11-06
<buharin> hej :D
<buharin> Wizard,  jestes?
<gjm> ...
<buharin> gjm, masz jakis problem?
<gjm> a co, chcesz mi pomóc go rozwiązać?
<Dreadlish> hai ludzie
<buharin> gjm, nie bo wkurzaja mnie takie ziomeczki jak ty
<gjm> no to chyba ty masz problem.
<Dreadlish> gjm: może chcesz kupić sprzęgło od golfa?
<gjm> no pewnie
<Dreadlish> tylko ja chce drozio
<Dreadlish> bo hajsu mało
<Dreadlish> i wiesz, kryzys.
<gjm> dokupię golfa i będę miał komplet
<gjm> łańcuch, pies i buda
<Dreadlish> taaak
<Dreadlish> to tak jak mój znajomy 'jak kupie opony od żuka, to będę miał żuka'
<mati75> http://demotywatory.pl/4233324/Polsat-powinien-zaczac-sie-bac
<mati75> teraz dzieci to mają gówno zamiast mózgu
<Wizard> buharin: No jestem, co tam?
<Wizard> Walczę z ORM :D
<buharin> Wizard, ja nie moge sie pozbyc dead locka ;d
<Wizard> Na bazie czy w wątkach?
<buharin> Wizard, w watkach
<Wizard> Zrób zrzut wątków, to będziesz widział które konkretnie wątki w którym miejscu stoją.
<Wizard> Od tego bym zaczął.
<Wizard> Potem sobie sprawdzisz czemu akurat te dwa na siebie czekają.
<buharin> ja wiem w czym jest problem ale cos nie umiem rozwiazac :P
<buharin> bo one sa jeden od drugiego zalezny ;d
<buharin> poczytam literature jeszcze
<Wizard> Zatem odsyłam do Effective Java, tam jest kilka przykładów, dobrze zacząć od nich.
<Wizard> Z duzym prawdopodobieństwem twój problem jest tam opisany :)
<buharin> Wizard, akurat mam ksiazke ;d
<klocky> witam
<klocky> czy ktoś z was może mi doradzić dobrą i tanią nawigację do samochodu?
<klocky> zależy mi na tym by "mówiła" i "pokazywała" mi gdzie mam jechać i żebym mógł jakoś omijać (ustawiając trasę) płatne drogi i większe miasta
<klocky> byłoby też dobrze jakby mnie uprzedzała o fotoradarach ;)
<klocky> a no i kwestia zasadnicza - żeby korzystała z względnie sporej ilości satelit, aby wykrywała ruch mojego samochodu, średnia prędkość na trasie myślę że nie przekracza w moim przypadku 90 km na godzinę
<klocky> to jak, macie jakieś propozycje odnośnie tej nawigacji?
<jacekn> klocky: co ma ilosc satelit to ukrywania ruchu twojego samochodu?
<klocky> w sumie nie wiem
<klocky> nie znam się kompletnie na gpsach
<klocky> dlatego zapytałem, nie chcę wylądować na pustyni
<jacekn> klocky: moze sproboj na jakims kanale ktory ma cos wspolnego z GPSami albo samochodami chociaz?
<klocky> a jest?
<ftpd> A skąd mamy to wiedzieć?
<klocky> a tak zapytałem
<ftpd> To Ty szukasz pomocy, to i kanału poszukaj.
<ftpd> To jest #ubuntu-pl, a nie #gps-pl.
<snql> пжпшзззз
<Wizard> Nie ta klawiatura, snql
<snql> ta
<snql> как жизнь, ребята?
<Wizard> Неудоно :/ На работе надо седить :/
<Wizard> Ale lepiej pisz po polsku :(
<klocky> ok mam teraz pytanie związane z linuksem
<klocky> chciałbym przepuścić cały ruch z jednego komputera przez drugi
<klocky> niemniej chciałbym żeby ten drugi cały ruch z pierwszego przepuścił przez tora
<klocky> zastanawiałem się nad vm+whonix na tym drugim, ale stwierdziłem że nie uciągnie tego, więc skłaniam się ku tails w formie livecd
<ftpd> Tor potrzebny jest tylko ludziom, którzy mają nieczyste sumienie.
<ftpd> Albo debilnym dzieciakom chodzącym na 'marsze anomimowych', bo moda.
<klocky> i teraz pytanie czy mogę na tailsie otworzyć sieć (ten drugi lap ma kartę wlan) do której przyłączę peirwszego lapka, a potem na drugim połączę się z nową siecią aktualnie od mojego dostawcy neta
<klocky> ftpd ja potrzebuję tora tylko jako zmieniacza ip
<ftpd> O, do tego piszesz "neta". Czyli jesteś jak te debilne dzieciaki.
<klocky> ok, dostawcy internetu :)
<klocky> ftpd ale napisz mi czy w ogóle tak się da, czy też tails jest na to zbyt ograniczony
<klocky> generalnie vm+whonix na drugim mogłoby wypalić, bo czytam właśnie że minimalne wymagania systemu jaki by stał na vmce to tylko 64 mb ramu
<klocky> no ale nie wiem, nie wiem, chyba wolę mieć cały ram poświęcony dla tailsa
<ftpd> klocky, Nie zamierzam Ci pomagać. Źle piszesz + chcesz używać Tora, czego nie pochwalam.
<klocky> wolałem zapytać, bo może ktoś już wcześniej miał podobny problem, zwłaszcza że google milczy w takiej sprawie
<ftpd> Widać Google też nie chce pomagać tym, którzy mają coś na sumieniu.
<ftpd> Tor to przecież czarny rynek broni; Tor to przecież pornografia dziecięca.
<ftpd> Nic, co szanujący się Polak i Katolik potrzebuje oglądać, a wręcz przeciwnie.
<klocky> ale ja napisałem że zależy mi na zmianie ip
<klocky> a nie wchodzeniu na ukryte usługi co można zrobić z poziomu tor+firefox.ze.zmienionymi.ustawieniami.proxy
<ftpd> A co, swojego się wstydzisz?
<klocky> nie, ja mam upc
<klocky> tylko że mam jedynie 1 adres
<klocky> i nie mogę go zmieniać
<klocky> a potrzebuję paru adresów ip
<klocky> plus mojego normalnego adresu z upc
<ftpd> Zapłać dostawcy za udostępnienie większej puli.
<klocky> nie mam na to pieniędzy xD
<klocky> tak to bym sobie parę dedyków z ovh ogarnął
<klocky> taniej by wyszło
<ftpd> Dorośnij. EOT.
<gjm> :)
<Dreadlish> tak
<TheNumb> #ubuntu-pl umar
<bjfs> za malo noobow ot co, a jak jakis sie pojawi to zostaje odeslany z kwitkiem, albo dzida w .. :b
<TheNumb> Ej no, ale tak ze 4 lata temu to tutaj był większy ruch.
<mati75> ubuntu staje się komercyjnym gównem
<bjfs> gawiedz przeszla na minta ;p inni wyrosli
<bjfs> poza tym... ile mozna na ircach siedziec? get a life!
<TheNumb> No, taki Wziuuuuzard wpada raz na tydzień <:
<Dreadlish> na ruski rok raczej ;d
#ubuntu-pl 2013-11-07
<kojo> bry
<Wizard> TheNumb: Ssij!
<BlessJah> sigh
<BlessJah> spokoj
<BlessJah> ^^
<BlessJah> Wizard: żyjesz?
<TheNumb> umar
<BlessJah> o, żyją
<Wizard> O żyję.
<BlessJah> Wizard: to dobrze
<Wizard> A czemu?
<Wizard> Znów mam ubuntu ;)
<Wizard> Tym razem Kubuntu, dla odmiany.
<BlessJah> po smierci zostanie po niektorych konto na FB, a po nas sesje na ircu
<BlessJah> a potem, wraz z rebootami naszych maszyn, zaczniemy umierac ponownie, tym razem w cyberswiecie
<TheNumb> BlessJah: w moim wypadku skończy się abonament na szelu :P
<TheNumb> Wizard: na tym powerbooku?
<Wizard> Nie, na powerbooku Kubuntu ma aż wsparcie społeczności. LiveCD nawet startuje!
 * BlessJah zaskoczony
<BlessJah> zainstalowalem 13.10 na sluzbowym
<BlessJah> i dziala
<BlessJah> oO
<bastetmilo> U mnie 13.10 zasuwa aż miło
<Wizard> Znaczy na x86 na 13.10 wywalał się nawet zegarek, więc przerzuciłem się na Kubuntu i jest bez zarzutu, jak na KDE oczywiście.
<BlessJah> ja jedyny problem jaki mam, to artefakty na ekranie, rzadko, ale zawsze
<Wizard> To rzadko, czy zawsze?
<BlessJah> rzadko, ale zawsze to cos, co czlowieka wkurza
<Dreadlish> a grzeje Ci się?
<BlessJah> nie, problem jest prawdopodobnie ze sterem karty HD4000
<Dreadlish> hd4000 na linuksie zasuwa ładnie
<BlessJah> u mnie niestety nie
<Dreadlish> może dlatego, że to na 3.12 a nie 3.8
<Wizard> W 3.11 dali jakieś usprawnienia radeonów.
<Wizard> Właśnie zarządzanie enrgią itd.
<Wizard> Szkoda, że na PPC mój radeon działa tylko w trybie video=ofonly :D
<Wizard> A kiedyś działało nawet 3D.
<BlessJah> bede musial zaczekac na 14.04
<BlessJah> i sie zreinstalowac/g
<Dreadlish> tylko na 3.11 trzeba je sobie jeszcze włączyć samemu
<Dreadlish> bo są na experimental
<Dreadlish> w 3.12 są już włączone
<eshlox> a ktoś już testował noveau z optimusem w 3.12?
<qermit> Wizard: a ja mam P2020
<qermit> nynynynynuy
<TheNumb> Wizard: po aktualizacji też się wywalał?
<TheNumb> bo indicator-datetime jest upsuty na livecd, ale aktualizacje są.
<Wizard> Nie było aktualizacji.
<TheNumb> A jesteś pewny, że zaktualizowałeś system po instalacji? :D
<TheNumb> U mnie się sypało, ale pierwsza aktualizacja to naprawiła.
<Wizard> Ta.
<TheNumb> Tylko, że ja mam amd64
<Wizard> Ja też.
<Wizard> W KDE zegarek działa, więc naprawiłem.
<Wizard> :)
<DeXTeD> Mam pytanko: chcę wywalić less a przy okazji wywala mi "ubuntu-minimal" - potrzebne to?
<gjm> Po co wywalać less?
<mati75> ubuntu-minimal to metapakiet
<DeXTeD> bo mam go z repo 1.3, a chcę za pomocą npm zainstalować 1.5
<Wizard> PPA nie są wspierane :)
<DeXTeD> potrzebny jest ten metapakiet?
<Wizard> Nie.
<Wizard> Ubuntu i tak wszystkie pakiety podczas instalacji zaznacza jako zainstalowane ręcznie.
<DeXTeD> Ok, dzięki
<Wizard> Co to jest npm?
<Wizard> I ciekawe co to za nowości są w lesie 1.5, że aż tak musisz je mieć.
<keNzej> a tu ludzi coraz mniej widze
<Wizard> I co z tego?
<keNzej> .seen szkodnik
<Wizard> IRC umarł. IRC jest martwy stary, po co kończysz tę aktualizację, masz do-release-upgrade zamiast apt-geta..
<Wizard> Nawet bot wyszedł.
<Wizard> qermit: Rozwiodłeś się, że masz czas na IRC?
<keNzej> ale stare mordy pozostały ;)
<Dreadlish> Wizard: brzmi jak pidżama porno
<BlessJah> keNzej: :D
<BlessJah> morda
<keNzej> ;)
<BlessJah> czemu nikt mi nie napisał że zlot jest
<keNzej> czasu na irc nie ma jak kiedyś
<keNzej> czy szeryf Stirlitz czuwa? :P
<keNzej> BlessJah: a byłeś kiedyś na jakimś zlocie? :P
<BlessJah> myślę o zlocie ircowym
<keNzej> to akurat wiem, ale pytam ogólnie
<keNzej> czy byłeś
<BlessJah> keNzej: nie, nigdy
<BlessJah> a ile było, po tym pierwszym, organizowanym przez bastetmilo?
<keNzej> ja już tak nie siedzę w tej społeczności
<keNzej> więc nie wiem nawet
<keNzej> jacekowski: żyjesz?
<keNzej> programisty/developera poszukiwać będę niedługo (python/django) - dokładniej videotesty.pl - ktoś byłby zainteresowany?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: podobno miał być zlot LoCo.
<Wizard> lolco?
<Quintasan> \o
<dweller> keNzej: jak byś wkleił ile płaciłbyś to szybciej byś kogoś znalazł
<dweller> za 3-4k na rękę znajdziesz ogarniętego studenta
<Wizard> lol
<dweller> nie lol tylko życie
<dweller> python nie php, nikt się nie będzie kurwił za grosze
<BlessJah> sigh
<BlessJah> język
<BlessJah> pokarało ^^
<dweller> sam się kopnąłem
<BlessJah> dweller: inżyniera można zastąpić skończoną liczbą studentów
<dweller> inżynier nie jest jakością samą w sobie obecnie
<dweller> a na pewno nie w IT
<BlessJah> w IT może nie
<BlessJah> nie wiem jak teraz, drzewiej się to na gimbusów przeliczało
<dweller> ja się czasami dziwię na kij mi te studia skoro muszę siedzieć z ludźmi który wyraźnie nie maja pojęcia co robią, a wykładowcy zaniżają przez to poziom zajęć :/
<mmerso> Witam
<mmerso> (Za pomocą cut) wyświetl rozmiary plików z bieżącego katalogu zachowując wyrównanie liczb do prawej (spacje po lewej)
<mmerso> nie mam pomysłu jak to zrobić
<mmerso> zrobiłem za to
<mmerso> wyświetl rozmiary plików z bieżącego katalogu
<mmerso> ls -l | tr -s [:blank:] ';' | cut -d';' -f 5
<mmerso> tylko jak zrobić z wyrówaniem?
<Wizard> mmerso: -f lepiej użyć.
<Wizard> Chociaż nie wiem z resztą ;)
<Wizard> Lecę
<jacekn> mmerso: ls -l | tr -s [:blank:] ';' | cut -d';' -f 5|xargs -n1 printf "%+20s\n"
<mmerso> jackekn: działa, rozumiem, że prościej (bez xargs) się tego zrobić nie da? Bardzo dziękuję.
<qermit> ech, zły zasilacz wziąłem do P2020
<BlessJah> sigh
<BlessJah> du -hs *
<BlessJah> mmerso: musi być cut? to jakaś praca domowa?
<mmerso> W sumie nie praca domowa - przygotowuję się do wejściówki (przerabiam jeszcze raz zadania, które zrobiłem i których nie zdążyłem zrobić na zajęciach). W tym przypadku cut musi być, ale może być też używany z czymś innym (przynajmniej ja tak robiłem).
<BlessJah> gdzie takich rzeczy ucza?
<mmerso> na studiach ;-)
#ubuntu-pl 2013-11-08
<qermit> siema
<drathir> qermit: witam...
<Wizard> http://www.gluster.org/2013/08/how-far-the-once-mighty-sourceforge-has-fallen/
<mmerso> W pliku /var/log/messages znaleźć wszystkie rozpoznania rodzaju procesora przez jądro systemu od 1 do 29 minionego miesiąca i wyświetlić ich liczbę zliczeń.
<mmerso> chodzi mi o to, jak zrobić zakres od 1-29
<mmerso> (próbuję w grepie odfiltrować)
<to_mashek> siema ludzie
<to_mashek> mam problem z mikrofonem w ubuntu 12.04
<to_mashek> nic z internetowych pomocy nie zadziałało
<to_mashek> pomoże ktoś?
<to_mashek> dokąd mam się udać, żeby uzyskać pomoc?
<to_mashek> qrcz, na #ubuntu nie potrafią mi pomóc
<kernal> bry, instaluj¹c build-essentials:i386 zfuckupowa³em ca³e pkg
<Wizard> 1: utf-8, 2: nie klnij, bo wylecisz
<kernal> nie mam utf8? ._.
<mati75> u mnie nie krzaczy
<Wizard> `utftest
<kernal> hexchat ma dziwne ustawienia domyślne
<kernal> whatever
<kernal> po wpisaniu apt-get install libstdc++ wywala mi ~24 komunikatów w stylu
<kernal> libstdc++6-4.6-dbg-armel-cross : Conflicts: libstdc++6-4.4-dbg-armel-cross but 4.4.7-1ubuntu2cross1.52 is to be installed
<Wizard> Oł..
<kernal> server 12.04lts
<mati75> apt-get install libstdc++:amd64
<kernal> to alias tego co wpisuję
<kernal> próbowałem purge'ować konflikty
<kernal> ale not found
<mati75> apt not found/
<mati75> ?
<kernal> yup
<kernal> tj
<kernal> nie zainstalowany
<kernal> package not found
<mati75> szacun
<mati75> aptitude masz?
<kernal> mhm
<kernal> to przeciez ubuntu
<mati75> czyli ssie
<mati75> na calej linii
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> no bo to ubuntu
<mati75> wget http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apt/apt_0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.15_amd64.deb
<Wizard> :/
<mati75> dpkg -i apt_0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.15_amd64.deb
<kernal> ale
<kernal> rofl
<Wizard> kernal: Chcesz powiedzieć, że rozwaliłeś system jednym poleceniem? :>
<Dreadlish> :DDDD
<kernal> lmfao nie umiem tłumaczyć
<kernal> apt jest
<mati75> OMG!!!
<kernal> herp derp
<Wizard> No to powoli. Łyknij piwka i po kolei.
<kernal> $ apt-get purge libstdc++6-4.5-doc
<kernal> Package libstdc++6-4.5-doc is not installed, so not removed
<kernal> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
<mati75> a ja myślałem, że jestem popierdolony robią upload pakietów do debiana, żeby naprawić błędy w debianie
<mati75> tfu
<mati75> w ubuntu
<Wizard> mati75: język
<kernal> a przy :i386
<kernal> Virtual packages like 'libstdc++6-4.5-doc:i386' can't be removed
<mati75> Wizard: sry
<mati75> dpkg -l | gcc
<mati75> dpkg -l gcc
<mati75> tak
<kernal> ii  gcc            4:4.6.3-1ubunt GNU C compiler
<kernal> tyle że gcc jset martwie
<kernal> nie działa
<Wizard> No ja się nie dziwię ;)
<Wizard> Masz możliwość odinstalowania tego dziadostwa całego?
<Wizard> Czy to jakiś bildhołst?
<kernal> no raczej już nie
<kernal> za dużo roboty
<Wizard> :/
<mati75> ja bym spróbował tak apt-get install build-essential:amd64
<Wizard> kernal: Następnym razem zamiast build-essentials:i386 instaluje gcc z multilibem.
<Wizard> instaluj*
<Wizard> Spróbuj jak mati radzi.
<kernal> autoscripty
<kernal> ssą
<kernal> tj. użyłem sh pod debiana
<kernal> dobra spróbuję
<Wizard> kklimonda: :*
<kklimonda> Wizard: o/
<kernal> k już wiem o co chodziło
<kernal> libstc++ to regex
<kernal> resztę można się domyślić
<dweller> co regex
<dweller> ja tam nie widzę wyrażenia regularego
<jacekowski> co tam u was ziomki i poziomki
<dweller> stara bida
<BlessJah> o/
<xeervo> W jaki sposób pozbyć się wszystkich adresów email z pliku /etc/passwd (automatycznie) (założenie jest takie, że podczas tworzenia kont takie dane były uzupełniane)
<jacekowski> usermod
<xeervo> jacekowski: dzięki, ale nie widzę tam przełącznika do usuwania maili :/
<dweller> usuń ręcznie
<dweller> to nie tak że passwd jest jakimś skomplikowanym plikiem
<jacekowski> nie edytuj passwd recznie
<jacekowski> bo sie skonczy placzem
<jacekowski> xeervo: to siedzi w comment
<dweller> ja nigdy nie miałem problemu ;f
<jacekowski> xeervo: wiec troche basha i bedzie
#ubuntu-pl 2013-11-09
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<szukam> witam
<szukam> mam problem z javą i flash playerem
<jacekowski> elo ziom
<szukam> mogę wejść na priv rozwiązac prblem
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> jak masz problem to pisz tu
<szukam> ok
<jacekowski> po to jest kanal
<szukam> jak wchodzę na czateria.pl na czata to jakoś java mi się blokuje bo sostają mi wiadomości na priv
<szukam> mam icewesael i google chrome i jest tak samo
<szukam> otwieram w trybie prywatnym nie wiem czy to ma jakies znaczenie
<szukam> ?
<szukam> jest tu ktoś
<dweller> czateria
<dweller> czemu....
<xaxes`> w trybie prywatnym ;__;
<BlessJah> czteria...
<BlessJah> polchat :D
<BlessJah> ciekawe czy to zyje
<BlessJah> listopad 2012 :(
<marcin19883> Panowie mam kubuntu 13.10 i zastanawiam się jaki opengl wybrać- 3.1 lub 2
<marcin19883> Który szybszy i kompatybilniejszy?
<marcin19883> Z otwartymi sterami radeon
<Ashiren> jak to wybrac opengl
<Ashiren> wybiera sie najnowszy
<marcin19883> Tylko że domyślnie jest 2.0
<Wizard> ?
<Wizard> Znaczy nudzi ci się i chcesz popsuć?
<marcin19883> Tak
<Wizard> To psuj. Tylko potem nie płacz :)
<marcin19883> Działa ten i nowy więc jest spoko
<marcin19883> A czy można dodać dwa repo? Na ubuntu-pomoc.org pisze jak włączyć dpm. Autor dodał repo xorg edgers i iobafa.
<Ashiren> dwa repo? ale zboczenie :O
<marcin19883> Chodzi o sterowniki open grafiki
<marcin19883> Optymalizacja
<Ashiren> oczywiscie ze mozna ;o
<marcin19883> Tylko że iobaf ma również sterowniki z xorg edgers
<marcin19883> Swoje ta sama wersja
<maniu> wystarczy, ze dodasz repo od Oibaf-a
<soee> hej, jak waszym zdaniem lepiej przetłumaczyć: Number of columns - Ilość czy Liczba kolumn ?
<marcin19883> Ilość :-)
<karoles> Ilość
<karoles> :)
<Wizard> O ta, dodawajcie PPA.
<Wizard> A potem gadajcie, jakie to Ubuntu jest gówniane :D
<jacekowski> Jakosc
#ubuntu-pl 2013-11-10
<Dalibomba> witam
<Dalibomba> instalował ktoś Tubemastera ?
<DaZ> nie.
<Dalibomba> ;(
<Dalibomba> ehh życie jest ciężkie
<beet> witam. pomogła by mi jakaś dobra dusztczka
<beet> ?
<beet> mam problem na ubuntu 13.10 z wykonywaniem skryptu zapisanym w pliku tekstowym.  mianowicie mimo ze we wlasciwosciach zaznaczone jest zeby wlaczal sie jako program to po dwukrotnym kliknieciu wlacza mi sie program do edycji tekstu typu jakis notatnik z zawartoscia skryptu. jak to naprawic zeby wlaczalo sie jako program
<dweller> odpalaj z terminala
<beet> ale jak ? ja tuż to nie za bardzo jeszcze opanowałem linuxa
<TheNumb> beet: przeciągasz plik do terminala i klepasz enter
<TheNumb> To jest wersja easy
<TheNumb> Jest jeszcze inna, dzięki której czegoś się nauczysz.
<beet> to dzieki za pierwsza wersje i mozesz druga napisac ;)
<TheNumb> Otwierasz terminal i wklepujesz magiczne polecenie "cd" które Ciebie przeniesie do podanego folderu
<TheNumb> czyli przykładowo: cd Pobrane przeniesie Ciebie do foleru "Pobrane"
<TheNumb> I tam możesz wpisać kolejne magiczne polecenie "ls" które wyświetli zawartość katalogu.
<TheNumb> Fajne?
<gjm> <haker>
<TheNumb> beet: nawet gjmbus czegoś się nauczył. Widzisz?
<TheNumb> Chociaż u niego to wpada jednym uchem a drugim wypada.
<TheNumb> Taki z niego matoł :<
<beet> znam te komendy bo rozkminialem kiedys reczna instalacje sterownikow
<beet> ale jak wlaczyc teraz ten plik zalozmy o naziw qwe.sh?
<gjm> chmod +x qwe.sh
<gjm> i ./qwe.sh
<beet> pierwsza to zmienia plik w plik wykonywawczy tak ?
<gjm> nadaje uprawnienia do wykonywania
<beet> to to samo co we wlasciwosciach zaznaczyc jakoz eby uruchomil sie jako program ?
<gjm> Nie.
<dweller> beet: możesz też bezpośrednio interpreter przywołać
<dweller> np: sh qwe.sh
<beet> jale nie musze wchodzic wtedy do katalogo przy pomocy komendy cd ?
<dweller> to że nie działa jako aplikacja to problem nautilusa
<dweller> możesz sh sciezka_do_katalogu/qwe.sh
<beet> dzieki za informacje ;)
<dweller> jak opanujesz podstawowe komendy i ostukasz się z obsługą terminala to idzie dużo szybciej niż klikanie
<dweller> i wygodniej jeżeli na laptopie siedzisz
<beet> troche znam i staram sie notowac to co inni mi podaja ;)
<dweller> jak dosa uzywałeś to czuj się jak w domu
<dweller> :d
<grobacz> hi. próbuje odpalić klucz nfc pod ubuntu, ściągnąłem sterowniki i powiązane biblioteki, poinstalowałem, próbuje uruchomić urządzenie przez nfc-list. zwraca mi błąd - sprawdź uprawnienia urządzenia usb. pytanie: jak ustawić te uprawnienia? próbowałem coś zdziałać w /etc/udev/rules.d ale wydaje się że nic to nie dało
#ubuntu-pl 2014-11-03
<luigi69> siemka
<luigi69> mozna gdzies na necie sprawdzic, jakie paczki sa domyslnie instalowane z ubuntu?
<jacekowski> 1st
<Voldenet> jak już masz ubuntu, to dpkg --get-selections
<Guest78374> drathir: jaki powrot
<m477> BlessJah: mint calkiem na propsie
<m477> nawet tiling ma wbudowanego
<m477> w przeciwienstwie do tych srubuntu
<TheNumb> mint gówno
<TheNumb> cinnamon syf
<TheNumb> a tiling jest dla ludzi z autyzmem
<TheNumb> podludzi*
<TheNumb> (:
<xaxes`> dobry autyzm nie jest zły
<BlessJah> m477: zastanawiam sie jak ten tiling wlaczyc
<BlessJah> bo cos mi gdzies w opcjach mignelo
<m477> BlessJah: on jest wlaczony
<m477> super + strzalki
<m477> masz nawet w settings -> window tiling ... cos tam
<m477> ogolnie super sprawa imo
<BlessJah> a, w ten sposob, fajnie
<m477> tylko dziwny ten caly panel settings jest jak dla mnie
<TheNumb> Unity najlepsze.
<BlessJah> nope
<BlessJah> cinnamon daje rade, unity jest ograniczone
<TheNumb> Tak.
<BlessJah> awesome FTW
<xaxes`> unity ma fajne to tiling
<TheNumb> Cinnamon ograniczony.
<xaxes`> TheNumb troll.
<TheNumb> xaxes`: amapandowut?
<xaxes`> "masz na to logi?"
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> ,gjm
<TheNumb> A, to nie tu.
<TheNumb> To może ja przekleję mój ulubiony cytat z gjm.
<TheNumb> <+gjm> ruchałem tico
<TheNumb> :3
<m477> BlessJah: tez przesiadke zrobiles z ubu?
<m477> unity najlepsze
<TheNumb> Jak to z ubuntu?
<TheNumb> Przecież mint to ubuntu ;/
<TheNumb> A Wy błędnie identyfikujecie unity = ubuntu.
<TheNumb> :<
<BlessJah> m477: zainstalowalem swieze 14.04 i wysypywaly sie inne rzeczy niz w 14.04 po upgradzie z 12.04
<BlessJah> m477: te na swiezym wkurzaly mnie bardziej, wiec postawilem minta
<TheNumb> BlessJah: nie umiesz w linuksa.
<TheNumb> U mnie nic się nie sypało :(
<TheNumb> Poza tym, linuks to OS na serwery.
<m477> ubuntu sie zawsze wysypuje przy zmianie wersji
<TheNumb> Hmm, sam linuks to kernel.
<TheNumb> ;z
<m477> lepiej formata zrobic
<TheNumb> Tak, mkfs.btrfs /dev/sda
<m477> bo to zalezy od komputera
<TheNumb> Też.
<TheNumb> A windows działa wszędzie.
<BlessJah> mint nie ma wersji serwerowej, prawda?
<m477> TheNumb: nie prawda
<TheNumb> Prawda.
<m477> mi na win7 dziala tylko 1 usb, nie moge rozdzialki zmienic
<m477> ani sterow do neta
<m477> NIC
<TheNumb> m477: bo nie umiesz zainstalować sterowników : D
<TheNumb> A w linuksie masz wszystko w kernelu.
<m477> a jak mam pobrac jak nie mam neta
<TheNumb> m477: dodajesz do iso
<TheNumb> Proste
<m477> no to nie ma w iso sterow?
<TheNumb> http://www.nliteos.com/
<m477> <TheNumb> A windows działa wszędzie.
<TheNumb> m477: U mnie pod 7 nie działały porty usb 3.0 podczas instalacji.
<m477> ch*ja
<TheNumb> W 8.1 nie ma problemu.
<m477> no wlasnie u mnie tylko 3.0 dziala a 2.0 nie
<TheNumb> Widocznie nie było sterownika od chipsetu (:
<m477> widocznie mam laptopa malo znanej firmy dell i stary bo z 2012 roku :(
<TheNumb> Ja też mam della z 2012
<TheNumb> Wszystko hazia :(
<m477> no w 8.1 dziala mi wszystko
 * BlessJah ma della z 2008
<TheNumb> m477: inspiron 7520
<BlessJah> na win7 jeszcze jest wsparcie, na win8 juz nie ma chocby sterow do grafy
<TheNumb> BlessJah: no niestety. Takie życie.
<TheNumb> Jak chcesz laptopa z kilkuletnim wsparciem to bierzesz maca.
<TheNumb> Fapple wypuszcza aktualizacje efi dla laptopów z 2009 roku ;-)
<TheNumb> Yo! Semite podobno też na nich działa całkiem żwawo.
<TheNumb> O, nawet 15 calowe mbp z 2007 powinny działać z yosemite
<TheNumb> Ciekawe.
<m477> tylko ze dell nie robi wsparciaw ogole na linuxa, a wypuszcza z nim laptopy
<TheNumb> m477: jak nie robi?
<TheNumb> Dla serwerów jest wsparcie :D
<m477> ja mam laptopa
<TheNumb> ja też
<TheNumb> Poza tym, że z ati to nie ma dużych problemów
<TheNumb> No, może poza gównianym ACPI.
<m477> ja mam intela
<kklimonda> nikt nie daje w sumie chyba wsparcia dla laptopów/desktopów z linuksem
<TheNumb> kklimonda: system76
<TheNumb> :P
<kklimonda> bo to za dużo zachodu
<kklimonda> oni też dają wsparcie tylko dla tego z czym go wypuszczają, a potem jest z tego co pamiętam różnie
<kklimonda> starają się
<kklimonda> ale czasem nie do końca wychodzi ;)
<kklimonda> ja w ogóle po latach czytania, jakie to super są karty intela na linuksie
<kklimonda> kupiłem laptopa z taką kartą
<kklimonda> i kurde, niby działa
<kklimonda> ale chrome narzekał, ze nie będzie akceleracji, vmware narzeka, że w guestach nie będzie akceleracji..
<kklimonda> rączki opadają trochę
<m477> 2D czy 3D?
<m477> zainstaluj virtual boxa
<m477> mi tam dziala 3D, ale 2D cos nie teges
<m477> a do czego przegladarce akceleracja?
<m477> do flasha?
<kklimonda> no, ostatnio odpalałem videokonferencję, to mi procek do 94C dobił
<xaxes`> kklimonda: jeśli to była konferencja g+ to jest to normalne...
<kklimonda> xaxes`: nie była, chociaż przy niej też tak dobił
<kklimonda> czy normalne
<m477> a chrome nie uzywa html5 czasem...
<m477> czy tam yutuby
<TheNumb> kklimonda: można wymusić sprzętowe dekodowanie w chrumie
<TheNumb> chrome://flags
<TheNumb> Podobno działa ale z różnym skutkiem ;-)
<TheNumb> U mnie nie ma problemów (HD 4000)
<kklimonda> dzięki, będę musiał spróbować
<Dread> soa#1 (hd4k too)
<john_matthew> witam :)
<TheNumb> itam
<john_matthew> mam taki problem, ze gparted nie chce sformatowac mi usb
<john_matthew> tzn. po prostu nie moge zadnej opcji wybrac
<john_matthew> dobra
<john_matthew> ok
<john_matthew> glupi ja
<john_matthew> wszystko gra :)
<TheNumb> To dobrze, że dobrze
<john_matthew> wszystko bedzie dobrze jak sformatuje usb stick pod fat32 z poziomu gparted i zrobie z niego bootowalny usb?
<john_matthew> na ubuntu oczywiscie
<TheNumb> pewnie tak
<TheNumb> tutaj mało kto używa ubuntu
<TheNumb> ;p
<john_matthew> dobra to jednak inny problem, pod unetbootin jedyna lokalizacja na jakiej moge szukac mojego .iso to /root
<TheNumb> niebardzo
<TheNumb> ;p
<TheNumb> możesz sobie zmienić lokalizację
<TheNumb> A unetbootin to i tak kupa
<john_matthew> to co lepsze?
<TheNumb> Jak chcesz robić iso z ubuntu to masz usb-creator
<TheNumb> Chyba, że obraz jest hybrydowy
<TheNumb> To wtedy wystarczy nawet dd.
<john_matthew> rozumiem ze w polskim ubuntu ta magia to "utworz nosnik rozruchowy" shiit
<TheNumb> pewnie coś takiego
<TheNumb> albo dysk startowy czy coś
<john_matthew> juz wiem dlaczego nie moglem tego znalezc
<TheNumb> Tylko, że z 14.04 nie zrobisz pendrive z iso dla 14.10
<TheNumb> jest nowsza wersja syslinuxa :P
<john_matthew> chce zrobic pendrive dla windows 7
<TheNumb> ale jak dla windows 7? ._.
<TheNumb> instalacyjny? :D
<john_matthew> tak bootowalny pendrive z w7 chce zrobic
<TheNumb> no to misiek, unetbootin tego nie umie
<john_matthew> a kto to umie?
<Dread> 'windows 7 usb/dvd download tool'
<Dread> polecam, prosto z strony msu
<TheNumb> http://askubuntu.com/questions/289559/how-can-i-create-a-windows-bootable-usb-stick-with-ubuntu
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> albo rufus
<TheNumb> rufus krul
<john_matthew> danke
<TheNumb> tylko, że jedno i drugie tylko pod windowsa :D
<Wizard> Bywa.
<Wizard> Wina MS, że nie potrafią hybrid-iso zrobić.
<kklimonda> na linuksie nie ma problemu zrobić bootowalnego usb z instalatorem windowsa
<userf> na linuksie nie ma problemu z kopiowaniem i rozpowszechnianiem a na windowsie takie czynnosci objete sa licencja
<kklimonda> mm, iso z windowsem są ogólnodostępne w necie
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> nawet microsoft sam je udostępnia ;-)
<TheNumb> Co prawda nie wszystkie wersje, ale są.
<Wizard> Nie ma po polsku.
#ubuntu-pl 2014-11-04
<inkscape3> alo
<inkscape3> orietnuje sie ktos jak w selenium ide dac jakis czas miedzy miedzy poszczegolnymi testami?
<inkscape3> w sesnie czas kiedy nic sie nie dzieje :D
<inkscape3> *sensie
#ubuntu-pl 2014-11-05
<m477> :)
<mtree> mozna odtwarzac sobie telewizje z tunera np. cyfry+ w vlc?
<mtree> i to bez straty na jakosci
<jacekowski> nie
<mtree> to w jaki sposob streamuja w hd na sopcascie/acestreamie?
<Wizard> W inny :D
<kretu> mędrcy syjonu
<kretu> :D
#ubuntu-pl 2014-11-06
 * drathir nie ma pojecia jaki powrot :/
<drathir> bry...
<m477> witą
<Ashiren> youre 1st
<m477> you are the winner
<m477> zjadam wlasnie 0.8kg pistacji ;d
<m477> do piffka
<Wizard> m477: Pisz po polsku.
<Wizard> Burżuju.
<m477> o przepraszam, zapomnialem, że to polski kanał
<m477> bylem na targach pracy, pare cvłek zostawionych, zobaczymy co dalej ;o
<kretu> nic, w maku będziesz frytki smażył
<kretu> :>
<m477> nie mam magistra to mnie nie przyjmą :(
<kretu> a to trzeba mieć?
<kretu> cholera, nawet do maka się nie nadaję :(
<m477> humaniści mają
<m477> to nie moja branża jednak
<kretu> e tam, każdy może smazyć frytki
<m477> jak już mówiłem nie jestem humanistom, więc odpadam w przedbiegach :(
<m477> zreszta nie mam falifikacji do smażenia frytek
<m477> chyba, że mozna oskryptowac
<m477> frytkownice
<kretu> da się oskryptować frytosmażacza
<kretu> ;-]
<Wizard> Robić, robić, nie ma obijania się!
<kretu> kiedyś słyszałem jak jakaś ważniejsza laska przepytywała taką mniej ważną z procedur i składu
<Wizard> m477: Kiedy będą te frytki z dwójki?
<Wizard> kretu: Co?
<kretu> Wizard: \o/
<Wizard> kretu: Będzieta w sobotę?
<kretu> ta
<m477> Wizard: z czego
<Wizard> \o/
<Wizard> Wyhylylybyy!
<kretu> Wizard: no przepytywała z czego się jakiśtamburger składa i jak się robi
<kretu> Wizard: nu ba
<m477> ja do maca niestety nieskladlem prtfolio :(
<m477> a w sumie szkoda
<m477> taka kariera mnie ominela
<Wizard> Junior frytkownica admin.
<kretu> młodszy operator automatu do kawy
<Wizard> Kotlet managier.
<m477> widze chlopaki się znacie na fachu
<Wizard> Ja szczególnie.
<Wizard> ;]
<kretu> no ja ostatnio w domu za kucharza robie
<kretu> kobieta mi się znarowiła
<kretu> ;-]
<m477> co zrobila
<drathir> to juz wedel lepszy, tam przynajmniej "nafutrowac" sie idzie ile wlezie, ze potem na czekolade sie patrzyc nie mozna, a nie taki mac gdzie waza frytki na koniec dnia czy aby czasem nikt nie zjadl :/
<m477> o kolejny spec  od maca :D
<kretu> m477: http://sjp.pl/znarowi%E6
<drathir> m477: znajoma za kierownika robi, wiec troche co nieco tam slyszalem...
<m477> kretu: nie wiedzalem ze jestes z koniem w zwiazku
<kretu> m477: http://sjp.pl/narowisty
<kretu> ty wróć do gimbazy na polaka, a nie roboty będziesz szukał
<m477> kretu: docieniem Twoje starania, edukacji mojej osoby
<m477> no uzywasz słownictwa za czasów Jana III Sobieskiego to sie nie dziw, że Cie ludzie nie rozumieją
<kretu> z tego co pamiętam, to kiedyś w szkole takie rzeczy do głowy wkładali
<drathir> kretu: w dzisiejszych czasach to szkola bardziej niszczy ludzi chyba...
<m477> to nie chce wiedziec kiedy do szkoły chodizłłeś
<kretu> m477: nie tak dawno znowu
<drathir> a dokladniej towarzystwo w niej przebywajace...
<kretu> gimbazjum wprawdzie nie uświadczyłem, ale też było zabawnie
<m477> nie tak dawno to pojęcie względne
<drathir> nauczycieke uczacy za kare bez "powolania" w sumie tez zmora moim zdaniem...
<Wizard> kretu: Mnie to zastanawia "znarowić" w kontekście obiadów :D
<kretu> to było w kontekście kobiety
<kretu> z resztą w sumie żartem rzucone
<kretu> po prostu czasu nie ma
<Wizard> Ło.
<Wizard> To takie modne ostatnio.
<Wizard> :P
<kretu> że ty gotujesz, to nie uwierze
<m477> ja to pizze zamawiam
<Wizard> kretu: Ja? Wszystkim jeszcze życie miłe :D
<lolz> jezu mint mi sie powiesil
#ubuntu-pl 2014-11-07
<oSAlj> Siemanko wszystkim :)
<Voldenet> siemanko koleżko
<oSAlj> co tam słychać Panowie? :)
<oSAlj> robił ktoś z Was bind na zmiennym IP? Mam do utrzymania 2 domenu
<BlessJah> dyndns
<oSAlj> ale ja mam dwie domeny .eu
<oSAlj> i zmienne ip :/
<oSAlj> mysłałem o założeniu konta na dyndns lub noip i zrobić przekierowanie na stronie home.pl z domena.eu -> domena.ddns.net
<oSAlj> dopiero w przyszłum miesiącu będę miał stałe IP
<jacekn> oSAlj: zrob CNAME. domena_eu IN CNAME domena.ddns.net.
<jacekn> oSAlj: a jak bedziesz mial stale zamienisz CNAME na A i tyle
<Voldenet> BlessJah: dyndns jest cieniutki
<Voldenet> duckdns jest dobry
<Voldenet> darmowy i bardzo łatwy w użyciu
<BlessJah> Voldenet: nie mysle o zadnym konkretnym providerze w tej chwili
<Voldenet> wchodzisz na https://www.duckdns.org/update?domains={domain_name}&token={guid}
<BlessJah> Voldenet: obecnie korzystam z dnsdynamic.org i http://freedns.afraid.org/
<Voldenet> i ip updatenięte
<Voldenet> bardzo fajnie, bo curl można podpiąć
<BlessJah> Voldenet: jest tez wersja bez ssl?
<Voldenet> ta
<BlessJah> z dnsdynamic na freedns sie przezucilem ze wzgledu na brak ssl na openwrt
<BlessJah> Voldenet: jakies limity na ilosc domen duckdns ma?
<BlessJah> i czy da sie inaczej niz przez reddita/g+ zarejestrowac
<Voldenet> tak, ja się zarejestrowałem po 10minutemailu
<Voldenet> ;D
<oSAlj> ja tam binda nie ogarniam... \
<oSAlj> poczekam chyba na stałe IP i wtedy binda postawie
<oSAlj> jacekn: a ten CNAME zrobić na home.pl? Czy u siebie w pliku strefy u mnie na serwerze?
<jacekn> oSAlj: nie wiem jak home.pl ale inne firmy hostingowe moga Ci hostowac DNS, tylko dodajesz sobie rekordy
<BlessJah> Voldenet: nie widze linka nigdzie
<jacekn> oSAlj: no tam musisz zrobic gdzie masz servery DNS dla twojej domeny
<Voldenet> BlessJah: zarejestruj sobie twittera na 10minutemail
<Voldenet> problem solved
<BlessJah> sigh
<oSAlj> jacekn: home.pl daję możliwość edycji rekordów
<Voldenet> powiem szczerze, zapomniałem o tym
<jacekn> oSAlj: no to pewnie tam mozesz dodac CNAME
<oSAlj> teraz mam tak, że na home.pl ustawiłem Przekierowanie ruchu w domenie na domene z ddns.net
<jacekn> oSAlj: nie wiem co oni rozumieja przez "przekierowanie ruchu". Moze to tylko http 301?
<oSAlj> po ssh też idzie
<oSAlj> jestem w stanie z poza sieci zalogować się przez domenę eu :)
<oSAlj> to chyba nie tylko http jest przekierowywane
<gjm> btw. jak skonfigurować vhost w apache?
<gjm> tzn. jak wpiszę mojadomena.pl to działa
<gjm> ale www.mojadomena.pl nie
<oSAlj> gjm: masz stałe ip?
<oSAlj> binda masz? czy jak?
<gjm> stałe
<oSAlj> to żeby www. działało musisz w bindzie dodać wpis
<oSAlj> masz go?
<oSAlj> znaczy bind masz
<gjm> no jest
<gjm> dobra, później to ogarnę
<jacekowski> to CNAME pewnie jest
<jacekowski> gjm: NameVirtualHost
<oSAlj> gjm: dodaj to pluiku strefy domeny ten wpis: www             IN      CNAME   @
<oSAlj> powinno śmigać
<jacekowski> gjm: + ServerAlias *.costam.pl
<gjm> kthx
<oSAlj> Przekierowanie działa mi tak jak należy, 3 zewnętrzne stałe adresy IP zamówione :) zostało tylko czekać
<drathir> oSAlj: O.o co za isp jesli zapytac mozna?
<oSAlj> BT UK
<oSAlj> a czemu pytasz?
<drathir> oSAlj: bo teraz ip zewnetrzne stale i to w ilosci 3 sztuk to nie taka latwa sprawa do uzyskana...
<drathir> podobno czesto gesto nawet problemy z uzyskaniem przekierowania portow na zewnatrz sa u tych mniejszych... ciekaw jestem tam gzie robia problemy z ipv4 co by powiedzieli gdyby ktos o ipv6 poprosil, czy by odrazu wyskoczyli ze nie obslugiwane...
<oSAlj> w pl pewnie nie
<jacekowski> byloby pewnie, ipv6 a co to?
<jacekowski> zreszta, na co ci 3 adresy
<gjm> kto bogatemu zabroni
<oSAlj> jacekowski: A to dlatego, że dla Mojej taryfy jest opcja 3, 5, 10, 15 adresów IP
<oSAlj> nie ma opcji żeby wykupić 1
<oSAlj> chociaż, że w cenniku BT jest opcja na jeden adres po rozmowie na helpdesku dowiedziałem się, że u mnie nie ma tej opcji
<oSAlj> jest dopiero 3
<BlessJah> jacekowski: dziala przekierowanie?
<TheNumb> .
<TheNumb> gjm: chciałem Ci podziękować za zdjęcie +q, ale potem sobie przypomniałem, że to ty je założyłeś ;]
<TheNumb> Dzwońcu
<en0x> hue hue hue
<en0x> ja to bym ci perm bana dal
<en0x> :P
<gjm> to jest myśl
<TheNumb> en0x: wyjć
<jacekowski> BlessJah: dziala
<jacekowski> en0x: wy tam w tej ameryce macie jakies takie drastyczne podejscie do "sprawiedliwosci"
<jacekowski> en0x: krzeslo elektryczne mu od razu daj
<gjm> to jest myśl
<TheNumb> Ja bym przyebau gazrurką i już.
<Guest79890> jak zainstaluje MATLAB'a w /usr/local to mi zwali jakies 8GB na / co nie?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: dzika ta siec na uczelni, niby tunelowalem sie po ssh
<BlessJah> adsas/1
<gjm> :o
<BlessJah> Voldenet: limit 4 domeny?
<Guest59623> probuje ustawic taka konfiguracje monitorow http://i.imgur.com/V678ipr.png
<Guest59623> moge wkleic log z errorem
<Guest59623> i co wypluwa xrandr
<Guest59623> http://pastebin.com/tEC13LUT
<Guest59623> xrandr http://pastebin.com/gHYjeKyv
<BlessJah> Guest59623: jak podpiales dwa zenwtrzne monitory?
<Guest59623> hdmi i dsubem
<Guest59623> masz to w xrandr'ie
<BlessJah> najprawdopodobniej nie zadziala
<Guest59623> czemu
<BlessJah> probowalem kazdej mozliwej z DVI, D-SUB i DisplayPort
<BlessJah> tylko 2x DisplayPort zadziałało
<Guest59623> tzn?
<BlessJah> 2xHDMI albo HDMI/DisplayPort prawdopodobnie tez zadziala
<Guest59623> co to dsplayport jest
<BlessJah> chodzi o interfejs ktorym laczysz komputer z monitorem
<Guest59623> no tyle portow niestety nie mam  w lapku
<BlessJah> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DisplayPort
<Guest59623> a jakis menadzerem okien(i3,awesome np) daloby rade
<Guest59623> czy to hardware'owo niewykonalne
<BlessJah> Guest59623: stacja dokująca się to nazywa http://www.lacne-notebooky-pc.sk/vykonne-pc/docking-station-pr02x-pre-nb-dell-e5400-e6400-repas
<BlessJah> chyba ograniczenie hardware'owe, d-sub/dvi wykluczaja wlaczenie trzech monitorow
<Guest59623> nie ma tu mojego modelu
<BlessJah> jesli to dell, to bedzie kompatybilny
<Guest59623> jedynie cos takiego mi tu jacekowski  podrzucil kiedys pod moj model http://www.amazon.co.uk/DELL-452-11649-SuperSpeed-Docking-Station/dp/B00BLIM9KY
<Guest59623> ale tu nic w sumie nie ma
<BlessJah> jaki masz model lapka?
<Guest59623> vostro v131
<BlessJah> no to hardware'owo awykonalne, port stacji dokujacej jest jedynie w latitude i precisionach
<Guest59623> mowisz o stacji, ze nie podlacze go?
<BlessJah> nie
<Guest59623> ten link co wkleilem powinien grac z moim modelem
<BlessJah> byc moze, ale ja glowy nie dam
<BlessJah> nie wiem jak te replikatory po usb dzialaja
<Guest59623> 1st
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/mSSSMZb.jpg
<Guest59623> BlessJah: a jestes pewien na 100% ze w obecnej sytuacji to niemozliwe?
<BlessJah> http://images.anandtech.com/galleries/864/dell-latitude-e6410-09-bottom_575px.jpg
<Guest59623> a ze stacja dokujaca to random?
<BlessJah> pod naklejka z kodem kreskowym jest prostokatny port stacji dokujacej
<Guest59623> nie ma czegos takiego u mnie
<BlessJah> na 90%, bede zaskoczony jak ci sie uda
<BlessJah> a z dokiem na USB nie mam pojecia czy zadziala czy nie
<Guest59623> 550 zl sama stacja to juz lepiej chyba lapka zmienic ;d
<BlessJah> lapka dostaniesz uzywke za 500zl
<BlessJah> dok uzywany za 50zl
<BlessJah> http://allegro.pl/listing/listing.php?order=m&string=pr02x&bmatch=seng-v6-p-2-e-1021
<Guest59623> w aukcji jest napisane 'Graphics up to 2048 x 1152 (1x DVI-I, 1x HDMI) to two monitors'
<BlessJah> byc moze do doka bedziesz zasilacza mocniejszego potrzebowal, jesli ten od laptopa nie uciagnie
<Guest59623> tylko ciekawe czy wliczaja monitor bazowy
<BlessJah> pewnie nie
<Guest59623> ale na co mi stacja, jak nie mam portu dokujacego w laptopie
<BlessJah> gdybys chcial zmieniac laptopa
<Guest59623> aha czaje
<Guest59623> no ale nie na śmiecia
<Guest59623> za 500zl
<BlessJah> to bardzo dobry sprzet jest
<Guest59623> tyle to na dysk ostatnio wydalem ;d
<Guest59623> ale o czym mowisz
<BlessJah> o biznesowych dellach uzywkach za 500zl
<Guest59623> ale ja potrzebuje zeby np obslugiwal 8GB ramu, SATAIII
<BlessJah> ale vostro tez podobno sa porzednie robione
<BlessJah> dysk masz talerzowy czy ssd?
<Guest59623> jakąś 13"
<Guest59623> ssd
<Guest59623> nie sa
<Guest59623> mam obudowe peknieta lekko
<Guest59623> i laptop ma buga produkcyjnego
<Guest59623> ale nie chce mi sie teraz reklamowac
<Guest59623> tzn czasem nie wstaje
<Guest59623> np
<Guest59623> cuda niewidy
<Guest59623> no nic
<Guest59623> niepotrzebnie tyralem 17" 300km pkp ;d
<BlessJah> na 17" przyjemniej sie pracuje niz na 13"
<BlessJah> wylacz wbudowany ekran i dostaniesz obraz na dwa zewnetrzne
<Guest59623> ale slaba rozdzialka tu jest
<Guest59623> ale pisze na laptopie
<BlessJah> musi byc bardzo slaba
<Guest59623> to bedzie troche dziwne wtedy
<BlessJah> klawiatura na usb, myszka
<Guest59623> mam
<Guest59623> klawe na usb
<BlessJah> i zaczynasz sie zastanawiac czemu nie kupiles desktopa
<Guest59623> ale tu mam podswietlana + wyspową <3
<Guest59623> nie
<Guest59623> wole wydac 3k zl na laptopa niz 1.5k na PC
<Guest59623> ciekawe czy np na macu mozna linuxa podstwic
<Guest59623> postawic*
<Guest59623> chociaz xos to prawie  linux
<BlessJah> za 3k probooki mozna fajne znalezc, delle fajne sa powyzej 5k
<Guest59623> albo jakies airbooki
<Guest59623> nie no 5k poki mnie nie stac
<Voldenet> BlessJah: nie wiem, stać mnie na więcej fake'ów z twittera ;)
<Guest59623> no ale z obecnego moge wyjac dysk i ram
<BlessJah> Voldenet: slabe nieco, ale przyjemne api ze slashami maja
<Guest59623> BlessJah: btw uzywasz dalej minta?
<BlessJah> Guest59623: i karty wifi, bluetooth, byc moze mobile
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> a, m477
<Guest59623> i jak
<Guest59623> no
<BlessJah> zmien nicka, bo myslalem ze jakis random
<BlessJah> spoko, zostaje
<BlessJah> po prostu dziala
<Guest59623> no wlasnie pisze ze juz ktos siedzi ale to moja sesja, a hasla nie pamietam
<Guest59623> no wlasnie mi czasem nie
<BlessJah> ja miewam problem z dzwiekiem w vlc, ale to drobiazg
<Guest59623> czesto mi sie zawiesza przy wylaczaniu np dam link, https://www.google.com/search?q=restoring_resolver_state&gws_rd=ssl#q=restoring+resolver+state&spell=1
<Guest59623> tylko ze mi sie to dzieje jak cos zmieniam
<Guest59623> zadne restarty cinnamona nie pomagaja
<BlessJah> Voldenet: ja mam fanaberie wystawic sobie eth0 wlan0 i gw jako domeny
<Guest59623> ani emergency-sync command to the kernel
<BlessJah> Voldenet: i juz 3 poszly
<Voldenet> BlessJah: ale 3 to nie jest aż tak dużo ;)
<Voldenet> wcale
<Guest59623> BlessJah: Cinnamona uzywasz, y?
<BlessJah> tak
<Guest59623> fajny
<BlessJah> o ile cinnamon to gnome3
<Voldenet> mi wystarczy jedna, więcej dynamicznych adresów nie stwierdziłem
<Guest59623> tak ale ładniejszy imo
<Voldenet> a resztę da się zorganizować skomplikowanym systemem CNAME'ów
<BlessJah> Voldenet: razy dwa komputery, do tego router w domu, jakies raspberry tez po sieci lata
<Guest59623> BlessJah: a do instalowania nowych paczek to tylko synaptic?
<BlessJah> Guest59623: od gnome3? jasne
<Guest59623> zeby graficznie
<BlessJah> apt-get wszystko
<Guest59623> aha
<BlessJah> a, zeby graficznie to jest jakis ichni managier plus synaptic
<Guest59623> tak od G3
<BlessJah> mintinstall, software manager
<Guest59623> no jest standardowo nawet synaptic
<BlessJah> pogrupowane w grupy jak w ubuntu, tylko nie tak rozbudowane
<Guest59623> mowisz o menu>
<Guest59623> ?
<BlessJah> nie, o managierze pakietow
<Guest59623> no to identyko jak w ubu
<BlessJah> takim ubuntu-software-center tylko bez ubuntu i bez center
<Guest59623> a ubuntu-software-center nie zainstaluje>?
<BlessJah> nie wiem, wolalbym nie eksperymentowac
<BlessJah> chlopaki robia dobra robote biorac z ubuntu pomysly i realizujac je, tym razem dobrze
<Guest59623> to mowisz zeby tego mintinstall zainstalowac?
<BlessJah> juz masz
<BlessJah> software wpisz w menu, to software manager wyskoczy
<BlessJah> to wlasnie ten mintinstall
<Guest59623> aaa
<Guest59623> widzalem to juz tylko potem nie moglem znalesc i niewiedzalem jak to sie nazywa
<BlessJah> jakbys chcial z konsoli odpalac, to mintinstall komenda jest
<Guest59623> bo to menu troche dzikie w cynamonie
<Guest59623> ta, widze
<Guest59623> bo tych synapticow to mam kilka w menu i sie gubie
<Voldenet> BlessJah: i mówisz, że do wszystkiego masz inne ipv4?
<Guest59623> BlessJah: ale udalo mi sie minta juz zawiesic tak ze nic dalo rady zrobic
<Guest59623> a to 1 raz od kilku lat, zebym system zawiesil
<BlessJah> Voldenet: eth0 ma zazwyczaj inne niz wlan0, a gw/wyjsciowe na swiat to juz zalezy od sieci
<BlessJah> przewaznie za natem jestem, wiec to tez inne ip
<Guest59623> a mianowicie uruchomilem plik 0 bajtow vlc
<Guest59623> dziwne
<BlessJah> nie udalo mi sie zreprodukowac :D
<Guest59623> a Tobie filmy na gpu czy cpu sie uruchamiaja
<BlessJah> ja mam integre od intela
<BlessJah> nie wiem na czym
<Guest59623> same here
<Guest59623> mi na cpu
<BlessJah> Guest59623: lapek ma ~6 lat, dell e6400
<Guest59623> no moj 2 a na cpu mieli, ale to da sie zmienic
<Guest59623> nie wiem czy to przez kodeki
<Guest59623> czy tam cos
<Guest59623> BlessJah: nie zauwazyles ze na tym mint'cie jest mniej paczek niz w normalnym ubuntu?
<BlessJah> nie liczylem ich, mam wszystko czego mi trzeba
<BlessJah> a jak nie mam w najnowszej wersji to skompiluje
<Guest59623> to ja moze dziury w calym szukam
<Guest59623> a to np normalne ze moun'a nie da sie zainstalowac?:d
<Guest59623> muon*
<BlessJah> nie wiem co to muon
<BlessJah> ale dzisiaj instalowalem telnetd, wiec chyba wszystko jest
<Guest59623> mintinstall z kde
<Guest59623> taki
<Guest59623> analog
<BlessJah> wybrales instalke z kde?
<Guest59623> np najnowszej javy tez nie ma w repo
<Guest59623> NIE
<BlessJah> 8? nie ma, bo nie ma openjdk chyba jeszcze
<Guest59623> ze o g++ zainstalowanym nie wspomne
<Guest59623> tak
<BlessJah> g++ na ubuntu tez nie ma
<BlessJah> jedynie gcc
<Guest59623> dziwne
<BlessJah> zawsze mnie to dziwi
<Guest59623> chyba
<Guest59623> z jednej strony to nie distro dla programistow
<BlessJah> kupy narzedzi brakuje
<Guest59623> menu jest tu tylko troche zrypane imo
<BlessJah> mozna klikac w ikonki, mozna wpisywac, szuka znacznie szybciej niz unity
<BlessJah> dla mnie bomba, nawet czasem uzywam
<Guest59623> no takie z kde sciagniete
<BlessJah> do tej pory z terminala odpalalem wsio
<Guest59623> no terminal tez mnie tu troche denerwuje
<Guest59623> bo np nie mozna dzielic ekranow
<BlessJah> screen
<Guest59623> ja tam zawsze z terminatora korzystalem
<Guest59623> i juz przywyklem
<Guest59623> a screena nie chce mi sie przypominac
<Guest59623> ale guake polecam
<Guest59623> obczaic
<Guest59623> jak korzystasz z terminala czesto
<Guest59623> imo jeden z lepszych ficzerow na linuxie
<BlessJah> Guest59623: drop-down?
<BlessJah> nope, u mnie terminale sa na stale przypiete
<Guest59623> nie wiem o co chodzi
<BlessJah> zjezdza ci terminal z gory, nie? albo sie chowa?
<Guest59623> tzn?
<Guest59623> nie
<BlessJah> to co to daje?
<Guest59623> a tzn pokazuje
<Guest59623> f12
<Guest59623> i masz konsole
<Guest59623> nono
<Guest59623> o to mi chodzi
<Guest59623> no masz terminal pod reka
#ubuntu-pl 2014-11-08
<BlessJah> no to u mnie terminale sa na stale na ekranie
<Guest59623> tzn?
<Guest59623> tilingiem betonujesz?
<BlessJah> tak
<Guest59623> ale to po co marnowac obszar
<BlessJah> on nie jest znarnowany
<BlessJah> zmarnowane sa te bez terminali
<Guest59623> a jak gdzie sie ustawia zeby sie okna' przyklejaly'
<BlessJah> do pracy potrzebuje terminali i przegladarki, czasem maila i pidgina
<Guest59623> no zalezy co robisz ;]
<BlessJah> nie wiem jak
 * BlessJah programuje
<Guest59623> no ja tez
<BlessJah> sigh
<BlessJah> ide spac
<BlessJah> do jutra
<BlessJah> o/
<Guest59623> ale ostatnio z IDE korzystam
<Guest59623> np
<Guest59623> elo
<Guest59623> pidgin ftw
<m477> o
<gjm> o
<m477> bot
<gjm> a ja Artur
<m477> i to słabo oskryptoway
<m477> oskryptowany
<gjm> o
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/wuTsPKt.jpg
<Marqin> A polski remix przechodzi na systemd czy zostaje na upstarcie?
<gjm> Linux - Ubuntu (Polski Remix)
<gjm> feat. systemd
<mati75> polskie remiksy są tylko lts
<mati75> a ostatni lts jest na upstart
<mati75> następny będzie za 1,5 roku
<Wizard> BUZIĘ WIDZĘ!
<Wizard> W TYM TĘCZU!
<Wizard> JEZU MARIO JÓZEFIE ŚWINTY!
<Wizard> unity8++
<Wizard> Do z vivida nawet nie wstaje.
<Wizard> Przez przypadek pomerdałem wczoraj obrazy i zamiast vivid-desktop ściągnąłem desktop-next.
<Wizard> s/Do/To/
<m477> ónity dla bogów
<m477> najlepsze DE ever
<Wizard> A 8 to już w ogóle.
<Wizard> Prawie jak windows 8!
<Wizard> Latające kwadraty, dotykowe ekrany, cuda+wianki.
<m477> czyli crap
<Wizard> m477: Bierz poprawkę, że M$ ma kasę, a Canonical nie.
<Wizard> To będzie gorzej niż gówno.
<Wizard> :P
<m477> cuda to na nvidi tylko
<Wizard> Na Linuksie na pewno.
<Wizard> :P
<m477> masz dotykowy ekran w komputrze?
<Wizard> Mam.
<Wizard> Ale na mirze dzieją się takie magie, że nie ogarniam.
<Wizard> Samo klika :D
<Wizard> No ale za dużo to tego Unity8 nie poużywałem.
<Wizard> dash wywala się z SIGABRT. Ups ;]
<m477> kozak
<m477> ile cali
<m477> czy masz tableto/notebooka
<m477> mi sie cynnamon podoba
<Wizard> A skąd mam wiedzieć.
<Wizard> Nie mierzyłem.
<Wizard> W ogóle, to cię dawno nie widziałem, m477.
<Wizard> Myślałem, że się zachlałeś na zawsze.
<lolz_> isp mi cos wariuje dzis
<lolz_> kiedy mnie samo wyloguje z (m477) zebym mogl haslo na maila przywrocic?
<lolz_> bo ghosta nie zrobie
<gjm> Czemu?
<lolz_> bez hasla
<gjm> lolz
<lolz_> nie pamietam hasla
<gjm> Jak Cię wypinguje.
<lolz_> a co to da
<lolz_> ze mnie wywali z sieci?
<lolz_> wyloguje
<m477> ok ogarnałem juz :D
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/8363432448/h655AA625/
<Wizard> Ashiren: Imieniny kota?
<Ashiren> eeyup
<Wizard> kretu: Szykuj się, a nie po ircach chodzisz.
<Ashiren> 3: http://img-9gag-lol.9cache.com/photo/aOy2b8r_460sa_v1.gif
<TheNumb> Ashiren: moar
<lisu> powitac
<lisu> co tam u braci slychac?
<lisu> kope lat
<m477> czy programy do backup'ow sa kompatybilne zesoba czy lepiej tego samego uzywac?
<Dread> nie.
<m477> Dread: na ktore pytanie odpowiadasz
<Dread> pierwsze z lewej
<m477> nie są
<m477> a po co jest cos takiego jak snapshot, ktory zajmuje prawie polowe danych i wyglada jakby to bylo skopiowane drugi raz? ;f
<m477> takie glupir pytanie?
<m477> głupie
<BlessJah> m477: snapshot to kopia 1:1, do tego masz delty
<BlessJah> delty sa liczone od ostatniego snapshota, zeby przywrocic musisz miec co najmniej snapshota
<m477> BlessJah: jeszcze glupie pytanie, bo zapomnialem program, ktorym robilem tego backup'a a w apt nie widze go ;d
<m477> bo to jakis smiec z kde
<m477> byl
<m477> bylo I<cos tam, wish/dream/>backup...
<m477> :<
<m477> albo mybackup
<m477> mam spis paczek nawet jakie wtedy byly zainstalowane ale nie widze
<m477> ale dupa ze mnie
<m477> a nie
<m477> backintime
<m477> juz mi resztki mozgu parują
<BlessJah> duplicity, deja-dup moze?
<BlessJah> na ubuntu deja-dup jest
<m477> backintime
<m477> BlessJah: a moge w tych plikach recznie grzebac/kopiowac, czy wszytko trzeba przez gui robic?
<m477> zeby cos sobie np przywrocic
<BlessJah> gui, jesli chcesz recznie to traktowac jako read-only i bardzo uwazac
<m477> a przekopiowac tez nie moge?
<BlessJah> kopiowac mozesz
<m477> aha, spox
<BlessJah> Voldenet: https://dns4e.com/, nielimitowana liczba adresow, kazdy adres ma oddzielny token
<BlessJah> z minusow: wymagaja https (problem z takim openwrt na przyklad), adres podajesz POSTem, nie GETem jak zazwyczaj
<m477> a zeby sam system zbackupowac to wystarczy tylko / partycje?
<BlessJah> a przed jakim scenariuszem sie chcesz zabezpieczyc?
<BlessJah> bo moze wystarczy lista pakietow+configi
<m477> no w sumie to brzmi sensowniej, padniecia dysku
<BlessJah> z / jest taki problem, ze /proc /dev i /sys
<m477> albo zwalenia systemu
<m477> przezemnie
<BlessJah> lista pakietow i configi
<BlessJah> etckeeper umie
<m477>  /proc /dev i /sys co z nimi nie tak?
<BlessJah> to sa te smieszne katalogi, proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<BlessJah> tych katalogow nie chcesz backupowac
<m477> czemu
<BlessJah> to nie sa pliki, tam masz info o procesach, urzadzeniach i inne takie
<BlessJah> w najlepszym przypadku backup po prostu sie nie uda
<m477> aha
<BlessJah> dpkg -l powinien wyprintowac przystepna liste zainstalowanych pakietow
<sebiusz> witam
<m477> no do tej pory configa recznie kopiowalem i dpkg liste pakietow robilem
<m477> wlasnie
<BlessJah> etckeeper robi ci gita albo innego vcs w /etc zaklada i automatycznie po instalacji/kasowaniu aptem pakietow commituje zmiany
<m477> sorry nie do konca zrozumialem ;D, no ale jak formatuje / to i /etc
<m477> nie siedze az tak gleboko w tym
<m477> http://i.imgur.com/UUIpJJK.jpg
<m477> musze jeszcze na czasie matlaba ogarnac :<
<m477> BlessJah: z Toba wczoraj o pc i laptopach rozmawialem co nie?
<BlessJah> m477: backupuj /home i /etc a crontabem zrzucaj dpkg -l
<BlessJah> o laptopach i pracy na trzech monitorach
<sebiusz> co to pracy na na kilku monitorach to zdecydowanie jestem na tak
<m477> tak sobie dzis myslalem ze pc mialoby sens jakbymiec jakiegos dobrego smartphona z dobrym netem i ssh
<m477> ew tableta
<m477> zeby nie byc przyceglonym do fotela
<sebiusz> jakoś nie moge się do tego przekonać
<sebiusz> nie wiem czemu ale pc do mnie bardziej przemawia :)
<m477> ja sie juz przyzwyczailem do laptopa
<m477> zreszta pc zaglosny jest
<sebiusz> to zależy od tego jakie masz chłodzenie
<m477> a to duza wada jak dla mnie
<m477> 99% uzywa wiatraki
<sebiusz> hmmm zainwestowałem w dobrą obudowę i mam ciszę
<sebiusz> poza tym pracuję na 3 monitorach więc laptop raczej odpada
<m477> w gimnazjum zainwestowalem w bloki wodne to bylo tylko dysk slychac i wiatrak  z zasilacza
<BlessJah> m477: pc+netbook
<m477> z mobilnym netem?
<m477> taka 11-12" co?
<sebiusz> mogę mówić tylko za siebie ale w obudowie mam 3 wiatraki każdy 24cm 700 obr/minutę
<sebiusz> nic nie słychać
<sebiusz> zasilacz 14cm
<sebiusz> prawie bezgłośny
<sebiusz> na i7 box
<m477> najwiecej szumi gpu i cpu
<sebiusz> też go raczej mało słyszę
<sebiusz> a co do dysku ssd nie słychać :)
<m477> teraz raczej gpu
<sebiusz> to fakt
<sebiusz> mam gtx650 idzie przeżyc
<m477> no tez mam ssd i nie slychac laptopa, musze ucho przykladac pod wylot powietrza zeby upewnic sie ze nie pracuje
<sebiusz> :) to że lapki są ciche jest niezaprzeczalne
<sebiusz> jednak wolę swojego blaszaka :)
<BlessJah> m477: tak, 10-13" z netem albo po wifi, ssd i lekki linux na tym
<sebiusz> duża mobilność
<sebiusz> niestety mój laptop juz mam ze 2 latka i bateria już wyraźnie zwalnia
<sebiusz> ale na wykładach się sprawdza :)
<m477> BlessJah: albo WiDi
<m477> nie wiem czy moj laptop tego nie oblsuguje ale niestety tylko na windzie to dziala
<m477> tylko nadajniki troche kosztuja
<jacekowski> chromecast
<m477> na linuxa? czy androida
<gjm> na dobre i na złe
<m477> ogladasz?
<BlessJah> do obrazu stary dobry kabel
<BlessJah> no i stacja dokujaca
<m477> milion rozwiazan
<m477> duza mobilnosc to tez jak Ci dziewczyna nad uchem dupy nie truje zebys szedl spac ;/
<sebiusz> he he he trzeba przyzwyczaić :)
<gjm> laptop > dziewczyna
<gjm> w laptopie mogę przynajmniej dźwięk wyłączyć
<sebiusz> u mnie żona jakoś się z tym pogodziła choć łatwo nie było
<m477> gorzej jak sie mieszka  w 1 pokoju
<sebiusz> no to fakt
<sebiusz> ja wygospodarowałem mały pokoik i tam mam swoją dziuplę
<jacekowski> ehhh, mechanik popsul mi silnik
<sebiusz> czyli dobry mechanik :)
<m477> sebiusz: tez o takim czyms mażę
<jacekowski> nalali 7l oleju do silnika ktory suchy bierze 6.4, a do wymiany jakies 5.5
<BlessJah> i nie zauwazyli, ze za duzo?
<gjm> odlej do frytkownicy
<BlessJah> btw, jak za duzo oleju moze silnik popsuc?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: bo wtedy olej sie wciska wszedzie gdzie nie powinien, jak rowniez do samych cylindrow
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie, jeszcze sie klocili ze dobrze nalali
<BlessJah> sigh
<BlessJah> jacekowski: bardzo popsuli?
<jacekowski> jeszcze nie wiem
<m477> przeciez olej ma za zadanie zmniejszac tarcie w cylindrach
<jacekowski> m477: ale jak sie olej dostanie do srodka cylindra
<gjm> uszczelniacze się psują
<BlessJah> m477: miedzy cylindrem a tlokiem
<BlessJah> a nie w komorze spalania
<gjm> nie powinny się moczyć w oleju
<m477> to sie spali pewnie
<jacekowski> m477: nie w takiej ilosci
<BlessJah> no wlasnie nie
<jacekowski> m477: w takiej ilosci zablokuje silnik i pognie korbowody
<BlessJah> zostaja osady
<BlessJah> ls
<jacekowski> w przypadku diesla wystarczy 25ml oleju zeby silnik zablokowac
<m477> no diesl wrazliwy bardzo na wszystko
<jacekowski> benzynowy wytrzyma troche wiecej
<jacekowski> tzn. ~ 40ml oleju
<jacekowski> bo mniejsza kompresja
<jacekowski> chociaz zalezy od silnika
<m477> no kiedys litr ropy do benzyny nalalem przez pomylke ;d
<sebiusz> a skąd wiesz że wlali 7l
<jacekowski> male silniki wytrzymaja mniej
<jacekowski> sebiusz: bo kupilem 6l + prawie litr z poprzedniej wymiany
<jacekowski> na zasadzie, ze wleja tyle ile potrzeba a reszta bedzie na dolewke na pozniej
<m477> disel ma kilkukrotnie wieksze cisnienie przy spalaniu
<sebiusz> może po prostu resztę sobie zabrali
<sebiusz> a co pokazuje bagnet
<jacekowski> sebiusz: to co by silnik zablokowalo
<sebiusz> jest ponad stan?
<sebiusz> sprawdzałeś stan oleju
<sebiusz> na bagnecie
<jacekowski> po fakcie
<jacekowski> i bylo malo
<m477> trzeba silnik odpalic zeby bagnet dobrze wskazal chyba
<m477> najpierw
<jacekowski> m477: wlasnie nie
<jacekowski> silnik ma stac
<sebiusz> olej sprawdza się na zimnym
<jacekowski> i to dluzsza chwile jak olej zimny
<m477> ale jak dolejesz i nie wlaczysz to sie 'nie rozejdzie' po silniku
<jacekowski> m477: gowno prawda
<m477> :(
<sebiusz> na 100% na zimnym
<m477> no nazimnym, ale wlaczyc trzeba na chwile chyba
<jacekowski> nie
<sebiusz> patrzysz na bagnet jak jest mało dolewasz
<gjm> #ubuntu-pl-mechanicy
<gjm> :>
<sebiusz> na bagnecie jest min i max zaznaczony
<jacekowski> wyglada mi to na to ze oleju bylo za duzo, zassalo do silnika i dlatego potem bylo za malo
<jacekowski> a silnik sie zablokowal
<sebiusz> ale z tego co wiem to od za dużej ilości oleju raczej silnika nie powinno zablokować
<BlessJah> no to teraz rzeczoznawca
<BlessJah> jacekowski: duzo masz przygod z autami
<jacekowski> i tez dlaczego po jakiejs godzinie silnik odpalil z duza iloscia bialego dymu
<gjm> wybrali papieża
<m477> :DDD
<sebiusz> no dokładnie spala paliwo z olejem i dla tego dymi
<m477> moj tez pali olej a wcale nie dymi
<jacekowski> odpalil, dymil, pochodzil 5-10s i zdechl znowu zablokowany
<jacekowski> a jedyna rzecz ktora jest w stanie silnik zablokowac tak szybko to plyn w cylindrze
<jacekowski> i tez, odblokowac po chwili
<m477> tak to jest jak sie daje auto do randomowych warsztatow
<jacekowski> ale zeby zmiane oleju spier*****?
<m477> w PL czy UK?
<jacekowski> UK
<sebiusz> sprawdź przede wszystkim stan oleju na bagnecie
<m477> to pewnie tez polacy
<jacekowski> sebiusz: po fakcie bylo za malo, ale to podejrzewam ze dlatego ze wyssalo
<gjm> jacekowski: masz: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPzfDajJ9Oo
<m477> moze bylo za malo i silnik zatarles
<sebiusz> nie ma tekiej opcji
<m477> chociaz to pewnie niemozliwe
<sebiusz> nie ma prawa wyssać
<jacekowski> sebiusz: ma
<jacekowski> miska olejowa jest na wprost polaczona z kolektorem dolotowym
<m477> to jak sam wiesz co trzeba zrobic i jak to czemu samemu nie  zrobisz :>
<jacekowski> bo mi zajmuje wymiana oleju jakies 2-3h
<sebiusz> właśnie googluje
<jacekowski> bo zanim sie przebiore, auto podniose, zdemontuje wszystko, zleje olej, poskrecam wszystko, naleje oleju, posprzatam, umyje sie i wywioze stary olej
<jacekowski> to akurat tyle czasu mija
<m477> no spoko rozumiem
<m477> placisz wymagasz
<jacekowski> m477: a poza tym, dopoki jest cisnienie oleju to silnika nie zatrzesz
<jacekowski> nawet jak oleju jest malo
<jacekowski> uszkodzisz pompe oleju
<m477> nawet na mrozie i wysokich obrotach>?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> pompa oleju pada pierwsza
<jacekowski> potem dostajesz ostrzezenie/lampke ze niskie cisnienie oleju
<m477> potem portfel
<sebiusz> z tego co przeczytałem do tej pory to jedyne co może się zepsuć to katalizator
<sebiusz> ale szukam dalej
<jacekowski> i nawet wtedy to trwa chwile zanim cos powaznego sie uszkodzi
<m477> bez katalizatora mozna jezdzic
<m477> (wiem bo jezdze)
<sebiusz> ale wszędzie piszą że za duży poziom oleju jest niekorzystny dla silnika
<m477> to chyba logiczne
<m477> jak i za maly :>
<jacekowski> tylko pytanie o ile za duzy powoduje jakie uszkodzenia
<m477> to juz chyba zalezy od modelu
<jacekowski> no wlasnie
<jacekowski> bo jak wykorbienia w wale korbowym sie zaczynaja taplac w oleju to tez nie dobrze
<jacekowski> tylko pytanie co sie dzieje najpierw, zasysa olej do silnika czy cos innego
<sebiusz> cytuję: . jak ktoś pod tłoki zaleje to i owszem, silnik może padaczkę zaliczyć.
<m477> cylinder o blok silnika sie rozlatuje?
<m477> tzn tlok
<sebiusz> kolejny cyctat: Kolego zgadza się, że są pewne normy, które można nie znacznie przekroczyć ale w tym wypadku się z tobą nie zgodzę. Z nadmierną ilością oleju nie poradzi sobie odrzutnik wału zarówno przy wyjściu na koło zamachowe jak i na koło rozrządu. Jak tego nie wytrzyma uszczelniacz to wyciek murowany. Jak na sprzęgło to poślizg jak na rozrząd to w przypadku paska skrócenie jego żywota. Przerabiałem ten tem
<m477> no to masz odp czemu zamalo oleju masz
<m477> a dziala Ci on w ogole?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> jeblo cos w silniku i sie nie krecil nawet
<sebiusz> a pasek rozrządu?
<jacekowski> po jakiejs godzinie sie zakrecil i odpalil na 5-10s z bialym dymem i znowu jeblo
<jacekowski> sebiusz: nowy i dalej w calosci
<m477> jacekowski: http://gallery.dpcdn.pl/imgc/UGC/51661/g_-_-x-_-_-_51661x20140118220704_0.png
<m477> to pewnie taniej nowy kupic wyjdzie (używke)
<sebiusz> m477: co to jest?
<m477> sebiusz: co
<gjm> nintendo
<m477> bezprzewodowa transmisja obrazu
<sebiusz> chromecast
<sebiusz> aaaaa
<sebiusz> mam coś tekiego w tv to znaczy odtwarzam na tv filmy z fona
<m477> a jaki masz odbiornik w tv?
<sebiusz> to znaczy
<m477> no czym odbierasz sygnal
<m477> z fona
<m477> karta sieciowa?
<sebiusz> lg ma opcję odtwarzania strumienia
<sebiusz> wifi w tv
<m477> aha
<sebiusz> a parę dni temu podpiołem malinę pod tv
<m477> ja mam usb w tv i na 1 wchodzi
<gjm> rpi ;_;
<m477> sie rozgadalismy
<sebiusz> nom
<m477> ostatnio mam dziwny nawyk, siedze x godzin ze sluchawkami na uszach ale nic nie slucham
<gjm> to autyzm
<sebiusz> :)
<m477> nie jestem fanem motoryzacji
<sebiusz> a zmieniając temat jest jakiś prosty sposób żeby pasek unity był na dole ekranu
<m477> odinstalowac unity
<sebiusz> bo znalazłem jekiś opis ale jeszcze nie próbowałęm
<m477> ubuntu idzie chyba w strone windowsa ze coraz mniej mozna pozmieniac
#ubuntu-pl 2014-11-09
<sebiusz> mały restart systemu
<gjm> unity srunity
<Voldenet> unity srunity
<TheNumb> unity srunity
<TheNumb> tylko openbox
<Voldenet> tylko cli
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> chyba, że na serwerze
<TheNumb> to wtedy tak
<Voldenet> widziałem jednorożce
<Voldenet> ale nie-serwerowego linucha jeszcze mi się nie zdarzyło
<Voldenet> kiedyś miałem windowsa 2003 server na desktopie
<TheNumb> morzna? morzna.
<Voldenet> krzyczał "please kill me" po zainstalowaniu windows audio
<Voldenet> http://ideone.com/JGTiRU
<Voldenet> wut
<Voldenet> ;D
 * gjm słucha: Girl Unit - Wut
<BlessJah> Wizard: http://geek-and-poke.com/geekandpoke/2014/1/2/games-for-the-real-geeks-part-2
<BlessJah> Wizard: przeraza mnie to, juz z 4 warstwe klas tworze, zeby miec aplikacje ktora wyswietli rozne napisy w zaleznosci czy bedzie localhost:8080/abc czy localhost:8080/def
<kklimonda> w czym piszesz?
<BlessJah> java
<kklimonda> you chose poorly
<kklimonda> ew. jakiś chujowy framework ;)
<kklimonda> afair w .net się już całkiem przyjemnie pisze
<BlessJah> kklimonda: jetty
<kklimonda> webówki różne
<BlessJah> proboje sie wykaraskac i przejsc do springa, ale chyba skonczy sie na tym, ze bede String request dzielil po slashach i recznie je mielil
<BlessJah> bedzie RESTowo i fajno
<kklimonda> lol
<kklimonda> such java
<BlessJah> connector/contexmanager/context/servlet/handler
<m477> JS?
<BlessJah> kklimonda: so agile bedzie
<BlessJah> m477: nie, java SE
<kklimonda> BlessJah: 0/10 normalnie xD
<BlessJah> 0/10 so agile, czy 0/10 so java?
<m477> aplet
<kklimonda> BlessJah: bardziej chyba java w tym wypadku
<kklimonda> bo agile to inny rak, ale tutaj nie zawinił chyba ;}
<BlessJah> kklimonda: https://github.com/EnterpriseQualityCoding/FizzBuzzEnterpriseEdition
<BlessJah> tak sie czuje
<kklimonda> no, to klasyk :D
<BlessJah> kklimonda: pisze banalna appke, ma byc REST, wysylanie plikow na serwer, pobieranie plikow z serwera, do tego listowania
<BlessJah> byc moze podstawowa autoryzacja
<BlessJah> a wychodzi mi FizzBuzzEnterpriseEdition
<szkodnica> hello :)
<Ashiren> ohayo
<_sebiusz_> hej
<szkodnica> co zrobiliscie bastet?
<szkodnica_> ok, kochani, potrzebuje namiary na jakis sensowny serwis dla freelancerow
<szkodnica_> nikt nic nie ma?
<Voldenet> szkodnica_: pipedrive?
<Voldenet> tyle jeśli chodzi o przyjmowanie zleceń
<szkodnica_> nioe nie, ale chyba juz znalazlam to, czego potrzebowalam
<szkodnica_> dzieki :)
<m477_> czym sie rozni ubuntu sciagane z polskiej, a z oficialnej strony poza 300MB w iso?
<_sebiusz_> np dołaczonymi kodekami
<_sebiusz_> i jeszcze parę innych programów
<Ashiren> i cycki
<Ashiren> przynajmniej w pierwszych wersjach
<m477_> czyli lepiej z polskiego zrodla zasysac?
<_sebiusz_> dokładnie
<Ashiren> eeyup
<BlessJah> m477_: ja bym bral oficjalne a najlepiej to minta
<Wizard> Srinta :D
<Wizard> Mint to gunwo.
<Ashiren> #tylkoarch
<m477_> BlessJah: siedze na mincie
<BlessJah> Wizard!
<Wizard> Ja teCo?
<Wizard> Co?
<BlessJah> nic
<BlessJah> Wizard: wszystko w javie jest tak abstrakcyjne?
<Wizard> ?
<Wizard> Jak abstrakcyjne?
<BlessJah> handler opakowany w servlet siedzacy w kontekscie, ktory od dispatchera dostaje to co przemielil serwer
<Wizard> To akurat nie jest jakoś szczególnie dziwne.
<Wizard> Podobnie jest w node, rails, django…
<BlessJah> Wizard: pisze appke ktora pozwoli uploadowac i sciagac pliki
<BlessJah> :(
<Wizard> I?
<BlessJah> ciezko sie pisze
<Wizard> Brzmi banalnie.
<BlessJah> nie napisalem ani linijki ktora cos robi, ciagle walcze z frameworkiem
<Wizard> Z którym?
<Wizard> To jest góra dzień roboty :D
<BlessJah> na razie nie wyszedlem poza jetty
<Wizard> Hmm
<Wizard> No w jetty konfiguracja tego czegoś byłaby banalna :
<Wizard> Dobra, czas wypróbować 14.10, nie? :P
<BlessJah> Wizard: mam ochote napisac handler, ktory bedzie dzielil request po slashach i decydowal co robic
<Wizard> o_O'
<Wizard> W ogóle, to do tego ci aż spring potrzebny?
<Wizard> 3 serwlety, dwa jspy, jak chcesz klasycznie.
<BlessJah> Wizard: ty mi doradziles, ale juz wiem ze springa nie uzyje
<BlessJah> jakis REST ma byc i tyle
<BlessJah> rzuciles haslo spring to dodalem do zakladek na potem
<dweller> o boże
<dweller> uciekaj póki możesz
<jacekowski> BlessJah: co ty robisz?
<m477> BlessJah: masz po polsku minta?
#ubuntu-pl 2015-11-02
<qermit> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2015-11-03
<bartoszo> sigma, próbowal ktoś odpalić grafike via chrome9 na ubuntu? cholera jedna wstaje tylko w konsoli ;/
<gjm> cierpliwy, skubaniec
<Dread> ano
<scet> witam, zmieniłem dysk w laptopie i chciałem przywrócić kopie katalogu domowego jednak po ok minucie przywracania ubuntu się wylogowuje i przywracanie przestaje działać. Spotkał się ktoś może z czymś takim?
<scet> kopia jest ok bo na innym lapku idzie bez problemu
<d42> jesteś pewien, że nie blokuje ci sie ekran? :v
<scet> tak :)
<scet> kilka razy to robiłem
<scet> nawet system nagrywałem ponownie
<javor> scet, w jakim formacie masz ta kopie? nie wystarczy skopiowac plików?
<scet> kopie robiłem przy użyciu narzędzie standardowego w ustawieniach
<javor> scet, moze jakiś bug i wywala system. moze skopiuj sobie z laptopa skoro tam działa?
<scet> teraz przywracam do wybranego katalogu i idzie
<scet> przywróć do pierwotnych położeń nie szło
<jacekn> scet: byc moze przywracanie psuje jakis plik ktory jest uzywany przez system
<scet> może być
<scet> ok jak wypakuje do innego folderu potem przeniosę do głównego to chyba będzie to samo?
<jacekn> scet: np .Xauthority
<scet> czy on robi coś jeszcze?
<jacekn> scet: najlepiej przekopiiuj z single user mode wtedy powinno byc OK
<scet> z single user mode ?
<scet> :)
<jacekn> albo przynajmniej sie wyloguj i zaloguj jako inny uzytkownik i potem przywroc z tego drugiego usera uzywajac sudo
<javor> scet, tylko pametaj zeby zmienic wlasciciela na koncu na wlasciwego :D
<scet> postaram się :)
<javor> scet, nalepiej podaj nam haslo do konta root to zrobimy Tobie i bedziesz mial pewnosc ze bedzie dobrze i bezpiecznie skopiowane
<scet> ooo
<scet> to jest coś
<scet> :)
<javor> :D
<gjm> heeeeeeeeeeheeeeeeeeeeeee
<qermit> bu
<didek> Yo, pytanie - gdzie teraz ubunciaki przetrzymuja cos jak /etc/fstab dla dynamicznie montowanych dyskow? Kurde w fstabie nic nie ma a mi montuje jako root owner...
<TheNumb> dynamicznie montowanych?
<TheNumb> w sensie, jak podepniesz pendrive?
<TheNumb> tym się zajmuje udisks
<didek> Tzn to akurat jest na SATA dysk drugi po SSD. Byl tam NTFS, formatnalem teraz na ext3, przez co pojawil sie problem z tym, ze montuje pod roota.
<didek> Ja go nie montuje przy starcie
<TheNumb> pewnie systemd go montuje
<drathir> chown na lokalizacje?
<didek> No wlasnie tak mi sie wydawalo ze udisks, natomiast ja go nawet nie mam jako binarki zainstalowanego... Chyba, ze cos zastapilo to w miedzyczasie tak zwanym
<TheNumb> http://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.generator.html
<didek> chown pomaga
<didek> Ale jednorazowo, to nie jest moje rozwiazanie
<TheNumb> a która wersja noobuntu?
<drathir> didek: jak to ext to chhown -r user:user powinno prawa trzymac...
<didek> Dobra, zrobilem po prostu na stale przypisanie
<drathir> user dostosowac oczywiscie...
<didek> I jest tez ok
<didek> Spox, takie rzeczy to ja znam jeszcze w miare ;) Az tak dawno z OSow nie wypadlem
<Voldenet> man systemd.mount
<didek> Dobra, zrobilem na stale i tak tez jest elegancko, dziekowa :)
<drathir> didek: dodaj najlepiej do fstaba w takiej formie jakiej sobie zyczysz...
<drathir> systemd to zuo ;p
<Voldenet> i systemd.automount
<didek> Wlasnie dodalem do fstab, pomyslalem ze sobie w /home mi sie przyda taki dyszczek bardziej niz w jakims tam /mnt
<didek> Kurde, w 6.06 bylo to latwiesze jakos :D
<drathir> didek: jak dasz po uuid to niewazne ze dynamicznie podpinany i tak znajdzie nawet jak innne usb sie wepnie...
<Voldenet> drathir: jak to jest ext3 to daj mu labela
<didek> Bez uuid to nie podchodze :)
<Voldenet> didek*
<Voldenet> z labelem jest znacznie prościej
<drathir> zebu mogl kazdy user montowac i odmontowac to w opcjach w fstabie user chyba powinno byc jak dobrze pamietam...
<drathir> thaunar powinien tym zaradzac ladni...
<drathir> Voldenet: label tez moze byc, byleby unikalny byl ;p
<didek> W ogole glupi bylem, repozytorium z kodem przenioslem sobie na NTFS, a tam nie ma uprawnien i git krzyczy ze kazdy mode sie pozmienial, myslalem ze padne ze zlosci :)
<drathir> didek: a i jak dasz na /mnt/jakistamfolder chown na usra i mount w fstabie skierujesz na to o ile dobrze pamietam user powinien moc tym zarzadzac...
<drathir> didek: jak masz .git to powinno sobie poradzic z przywroceniem  do domyslnych, a ntfs ogolnie mulic lubi...
<Voldenet> drathir: dobrym pomysłem jest wzięcie numeru seryjnego jako label :>
<Voldenet> bardzo jednoznaczne
<drathir> wth O.o
<drathir> twitterowi odbilo ?
<drathir> gwiazdki na serduszka pozamienial ;/
<d42> ♥♥
<gjm> ♥♥
<TheNumb> drathir: homopropaganda
<drathir> TheNumb: zrozumialbym na walentynki czy cos, ale bez przesady jakjuz chcieli dac ze lubie to oprocz gwiazdki a nie...
<TheNumb> Przecież łapki w górę nie dadzą
<drathir> kocie uszka w gore juz o niebo lepsze by byly... i jeszcze ta animacja ;/
<firemark> serduszka dva
#ubuntu-pl 2015-11-04
<Guest91432> hello
<Guest91432> mam pyranie odnosnie chroot do kogokolwiek
<Guest91432> mam w tej chwili ubuntu dzialajace na chrome os
<Guest91432> z tego co rozumiem jest to uruchomione przez chroot
<Guest91432> pytanie jest, jaki w tej chwili uzywam kernel?
<qermit> :)
<sysek> cześć qermit :)
<firemark> cześć sysek :)
<sysek> joł firemark
<gjm> gjm: cześć
<Spaulding> qermit: oo panie, hello
<Spaulding> qermit: co tam slychac? :D
<qermit> Spaulding: a nic ciekawego
#ubuntu-pl 2015-11-05
<Spaulding> qermit: z 4 lata minely od ostatniej naszej rozmowy
<qermit> Spaulding: 4?
<Spaulding> qermit: no cos takiego :P
<Spaulding> po tej szelowni co to byla
<Spaulding> kiedys kiedys...
<Spaulding> ta szelownia z 5-6 lat temu byla ;p
<mati75> Spaulding: jaka nazwa?
<Spaulding> mati75: hmmm
<Spaulding> dajszela.pl? :>
<Spaulding> chyba tak to szlo
<Spaulding> w sumie moglbym znowu otworzyc shellownie ;p
<Spaulding> teraz wiecej mozliwosci
<Spaulding> tylko kto by to chcial...
<gjm> nikt
<Spaulding> wlasnie
<Spaulding> teraz se vps'a kupisz za 5$/pcm
<Spaulding> aczkolwiek mydevil dziala i dziala
<mati75> teraz to masz dedyki po 2 ojro za miesiąc
<qermit> Spaulding: prawdziwą kasę robi się na apkach typu szczęśliwy kaktus
<Spaulding> mati75: cooo?! 2euro za dedyka? poka
<Spaulding> qermit: nie wiem, ja siedze w robocie i robie prawdziwa kase :P
<Spaulding> hehehe
<mati75> Spaulding: poprawka 3
<mati75> Spaulding: https://www.online.net/en/dedicated-server
<Spaulding> mati75: mam to
<Spaulding> minecraft na tym stoi
<Spaulding> to ledwo dziala
<Spaulding> ;)
<Spaulding> hehehehe
<Spaulding> ten dysk sieciowy to kpina
<mati75> mi tam dobrze chodzi
<Spaulding> za 5$ mam z Vultra i smiga lepiej
<Spaulding> ten armin to moze na nagiosa by sie nadal czy cos
<Spaulding> zeby checki robic
<firemark> 2 ojro to w sumie 4$… to lepiej tego vultra na oko
<Spaulding> mi tam i tak kuku bo w £ place :P
<Spaulding> wiec jak widze dolary czy ojro to i tak mam taniej :P
<Spaulding> a co do vultra to mam z dyskiem sata 120G
<Spaulding> i smiga elegancko
<Spaulding> poczta prywatna na tym stoi juz pol roku
<Spaulding> musze pomyslec o offlineimap i backupach bo bede plakal :P
<jacekn> Spaulding: gdzie w UK siedzisz?
<Spaulding> jacekn: Londyn
<gjm> nie ma takiego miasta Londyn
<gjm> jest Lądek, Lądek-Zdrój
<jacekn> Spaulding: spoko, ja tez. Na jakies lokanle meetupy techniczne chodzisz?
<Spaulding> jacekn: panie, chcialbym
<Spaulding> wracam o 17
<Spaulding> zanim dojade to dupa
<Spaulding> ;p
<Spaulding> w krk chodzilem na meetupy
<jacekn> Spaulding: nie pracujesz w centrum?
<Spaulding> nope
<Spaulding> 5 strefa ;D
<jacekn> o kurde. Ja w centrum wiec na wiele meetup moge na nogach dojsc po pracy
<Spaulding> no tak
<Spaulding> tylko ja od pracy do domu mam 5 minut
<Spaulding> :P
<Spaulding> hehehe
<Spaulding> tak bym musial dojazd robi
<Spaulding> c
<Spaulding> a chate wynajac w 1-2 strefie to masakra :D
<Spaulding> juz nie tyle chodzi o hajs chociaz to tez swoja droga co ilosc chetnych
<jacekn> no zalezy, male mieszkanie sie znajdzie jakies
<crusty> nie jest źle
<crusty> £2800 na King's Cross
<Spaulding> a dojazdy po 1h mi sie juz znudzily
<crusty> = D
<Spaulding> crusty: no
<Spaulding> akurat na browary i szame zostanie hajs
<Spaulding> :D
<Spaulding> tylko pozatym to nic... :D
<crusty> ale z tym jedzeniem też tak bez przegięcia :D
<Spaulding> a nie wiem
<Spaulding> obok siebie mam glowna ulice
<Spaulding> w porze lunchu sa fajne promki
<Spaulding> curry po 5.90
<Spaulding> fish & chips po 5£
<crusty> hmm
<crusty> nie jest źle
<Spaulding> lub.. moje ulubione kurczak i fryty panierowane
<Spaulding> po 2.50 :D
<crusty> w sumie bardzo dobrze :D jak na GB
<Spaulding> za 6 wingsow lub kurczak burgera i jebitna porcje frytemk
<Spaulding> no :D
<jacekn> mozez znalezc 1bed za 1-1.5k na miesiac sie da znalezc
<Spaulding> dlatego sie nie ruszam do centrum
<Spaulding> ja mam 1bed za 975
<Spaulding> ale doliczajac c.tax etc etc. wyjdzie z 1.3k
<Spaulding> w manchesterze 1/2 za 2-3 bed sie placi :D
<jacekn> pytanie jaka roznica w zarobkach. Z mojego doswiadczenia baaardzo duza, zwykle ok 10-20k wiecej mozna w centrum dostac
<crusty> chyba, że pracujesz z domu :P
<crusty> wtedy wszystko jedno
<Spaulding> jacekn: hmm... ja juz poki co limit swoj wyczerpalem
<jacekn> Spaulding: limit czego?
<Spaulding> jacekn: zarobkow
<jacekn> e tam zawsze sie da wiecej :)
<Spaulding> jak masz 2 lata pracy w CV
<Spaulding> to wiecej juz nie sadze ze wyciagne :D
<Spaulding> musze poczekac
<jacekn> crusty: wiekszosc firm niestety nie pozwala zdalnie. A jak pozwalaja to zwykle nizsze zarobki sa
<Spaulding> jacekn: zdalnie dobrze robic jak masz firme w UK a siedzisz w PL
<Spaulding> albo w innym tanim kraju jak np. Hiszpania :D
<Spaulding> tam jest kryzys, chata tania
<crusty> hmm
<Spaulding> dostajesz funty
<Spaulding> elegancko
<jacekn> Spaulding: moze ale mowie Ci zwykle w centrum dostaniesz znacznie wiecej na poza. Mimo dojazdow sie oplaca finansowo zwykle. Tylko oczywscie tracisz czas na dojazdy
<Spaulding> ;)
<Spaulding> albo portugalia
<crusty> zarobki w £, wydatki w PLN
<crusty> coś pięknego :D
<Spaulding> jacekn: niby tak, ale jak dzwonili to wychodzilo podonbie
<Spaulding> 50-60k
<jacekn> Spaulding: musisz byc w UK 180 dni na rok zeby legalnie byc tu zatrudnionym
<Spaulding> tak, ale zdalnie to co innego
<Spaulding> invoice wystawiasz i masz w dupie
<Spaulding> jak bylem w krk to mielismy polowe teamu zdalnie
<Spaulding> rosja, hiszpania
<Spaulding> slowacja
<Spaulding> uk
<Spaulding> i polska
<Spaulding> i tylko fakturki dawali
<jacekn> to planujesz popracowac w UK, podrasowac CV i do Polski wrocic?
<jacekowski> jacekn: gowno prawda
<jacekn> jacekowski: co gowno prawda?
<firemark> wtf?
<Spaulding> jacekn: nie ma szans ze wroce do PL ;)
<jacekn> hahaha
<firemark> jacekn: jacekowski myślałem że jesteś jedną osobą o różnych nickach.
<Spaulding> a na pewno nie do krakowa gdzie teraz smog napieprza
<jacekowski> jacekn: mozesz mieszkac ile chcesz zeby byc legalnie zatrudnionym
<Spaulding> w sumie wawa to sloiki
<Spaulding> wroclaw moze jako IT ale jakos... ;p
<firemark> wawa ma fajną komunikację zrobioną.
<jacekowski> jacekn: mozesz nawet mieszkac w uk 0 dni w roku i byc zatrudniony
<Spaulding> tjaaa
<jacekn> jacekowski: nie bedziesz mial prawa rezydenta wtedy
<jacekowski> jacekn: gowno prawda
<jacekowski> jacekn: i to i tak nie ma znaczenia
<jacekn> jacekowski: no coz, payroll w 2 firmach mi mowil ze musisz byc. Moze sie mylili
<jacekowski> po pierwsze, prawo rezydenta otrzymujesz w momencie przekroczenia granicy w celu pozostawania
<jacekn> jacekowski: no mysle ze nie sprawdzaja tego to fakt bo firmom az tak nie zalezy
<jacekowski> jesli jestes z EU
<jacekowski> badz szwajcari
<jacekn> jacekowski: https://www.gov.uk/tax-foreign-income/residence
<Spaulding> crusty: probuj ;) pelno jest takiej roboty
<jacekn> 183 dni nie 180
<jacekowski> jacekn: to jest tax residence
<crusty> Spaulding: w Polsce i tak już mam za dużo roboty :P
<jacekowski> jacekn: i to jest cos innego
<crusty> a znaleźć fajną pracę też nie jest tak łatwo
<Spaulding> no nie jest ;P
<Spaulding> teraz sie zabijaja o dobrych ludkow
<jacekn> jacekowski: "Whether you’re UK resident usually depends on how many days you spend in the UK in the tax year"
<Spaulding> brainly ciagle szuka
<Spaulding> a znalem goscia stamtad
<Spaulding> mowil ze syf... :)
<jacekowski> jacekn: tax residence a residence to cos innego
<jacekn> jacekowski: nie jestem prawnikiem nie bede sie klocic. Mowie co mi powiedzieli tutaj ksiegowi
<Spaulding> w krk to jest pare opcji - akamai, sabree, luxoft
<jacekowski> jacekn: amerykanie maja jeszcze lepsze prawo co do tego
<jacekn> jacekowski: w przypadku zatrudnienia to raczej chodzi o tax residence prawda?
<jacekn> Spaulding: gdzie w tej 5 strefie pracujesz?
<jacekn> Spaulding: znaczy jaka okolica
<jacekowski> jacekn: jesli jestes obywatelem usa to do celow podatkowych jestes rezydentem zawsze nawet jak nie mieskasz w usa, i placisz podatek od przychodow za granica
<Spaulding> jacekn: bez stalkingu ;)
<jacekowski> jacekn: tez
<jacekowski> jacekn: ale to tylko do celow podatkowych
<jacekn> jacekowski: no bo o tym rozmawiamy przeciez
<jacekowski> jacekn: o to czy placisz podatki w UK czy nie
<jacekn> a o USA wiem, pracuje w wieloma amerykanami co siedza w UK
<jacekowski> jacekn: jesli nie mieszkasz w uk wystarczajaco duzo to nie musisz placic podatkow w uk
<jacekn> jacekowski: ale firmy nie moga cie zatrudnic normalnie na etat, sa jakies problemy z tym
<jacekowski> moga
<crusty> nadal mówicie o pracy zdalnej?
<jacekn> jacekowski: no to widocznie payroll sie mylil w tych dwoch
<jacekowski> http://ec.europa.eu/social/main.jsp?catId=460
<jacekowski> jacekn: standardowe tutaj niestety
<jacekowski> jacekn: nie wiedza jak to powiedza ze sie nie da
<jacekowski> jacekn: albo im sie wydaje ze tak jest
<jacekowski> jacekn: trzeba inne papierki wypelniac i udokumentowac ze tak jest
<jacekn> jacekowski: ten link raczej nie potwierdza twojej wersji?
<jacekowski> potwierdza
<jacekn> jacekowski: "Jobseekers are also allowed to stay in another country while they are looking for a job"
<jacekowski> bo masz, residence, tax residence i permanent residence
<jacekn> ok czemu nie
<jacekowski> residence otrzymujesz w momencie przekroczenia granicy
<jacekn> jacekowski: musisz mi do pastebina wrzucic tekst z tego linku o ktorym mowisz bo nie widze
<jacekowski> tax residence dostajesz jak mieszkasz wiecej niz 183 dni w roku w uk
<jacekn> no tak
<jacekowski> i to oznacza ze musisz placic podatki w uk
<jacekowski> i jest jeszcze permanent residence - ktore dostajesz jesli mieszkales tutaj wiecej niz 5 lat
<jacekn> tak
<jacekn> ale jak to sie ma do etatu w UK bez tax residence? Ze dochodowego i NI ci nie odciagaja od pensji?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekn> jacekowski: daj jakies zrodlo chce o tym poczytac
<jacekowski> https://www.gov.uk/tax-right-retire-abroad-return-to-uk
<jacekowski> https://www.gov.uk/tax-uk-income-live-abroad
<jacekn> jacekowski: dzieki poczytam sobie
<jacekowski> czesc podatku i tak musisz placic
<jacekowski> ale nie wszystko
<firemark> www.gov.uk ?
<jacekowski> u nas jest zatrudniony chlop z filipin
<firemark> fajna domena
<jacekowski> prawa do pracy w UK nie ma
<jacekowski> ale nie znaczy ze nie moze pracowac dla firmy z UK mieszkajac w filipinach
<jacekowski> a np. w nowej zealandii i australii maja inny uklad
<jacekowski> bo maja ich tam lokalna wymiane ludzi
<jacekowski> i ktos z australii moze pojechac do nowej zealandii do pracy bez zadnych wiz itd. tak jak my mamy w EU
<jacekowski> i na odwrot
<jacekowski> ale podatki placa we wlasnym kraju
<qermit> stirlitz żyjesz jeszcze?
<elbow> cześć
<qermit> 6
<firemark> i++
<spass_> i--
<TheNumb> ++i
<gjm> --i
<firemark> nie lubie was
<gjm> a ja ciebie nie
<Ashiren> i+-
<spass_> nie ja ciebie a
<spass_> ;D
#ubuntu-pl 2015-11-06
<DaveyG> hi all, how is everyone.
<DaveyG> wondered if anyone had heard of the kno?
<DaveyG> kano?
<sysek> DaveyG: kano?
<sysek> what is that?
<DaveyG> From what i can work out, its a RPi board with software on it to help kids learn to program
<Ashiren> http://www.kano.me/
<DaveyG> you used it before Ashiren?
<Ashiren> no
<Ashiren> just google it :v
<DaveyG> i have
<DaveyG> wondered if anyone had used it before
<Ashiren> also why are we speaking english here? D:
<DaveyG> Ah
<DaveyG> thats my fault
<DaveyG> missed the -pl
<Ashiren> and this isnt perl ~
<gjm> co tu się stanęło
<qermit> a co się miało stanąć
<sysek> gadaliśmy w dziwnym języku
<gjm> po rosyjsku chyba
<sysek> ano
<Spaulding> ;)
<Spaulding> to byl gang z albanii!
<Spaulding> heszke w meszke!
<gjm> nie żaden podrabianiec
<Spaulding> dokladnie
<Spaulding> dobra
<Spaulding> trzeba sie zmobilizowac
<Spaulding> bo juz minela 1.2h
<Spaulding> a ja nawet na ssh sie nie zalogowalem :D
<Spaulding> zeby checki zrobic
<jacekn> zainstaluj nagiosa i bedziesz mial wolne
<jacekn> albo prometheusa, on jest teraz cool
<Spaulding> jacekn: nie nie
<Spaulding> to appka w php
<Spaulding> musze logi sobie badac
<Spaulding> po roznych klientach
<Spaulding> rozne patche bla bla bla
<Spaulding> daloby rade zautomatyzowac
<Spaulding> ale nie chce mi sie ;p
<Spaulding> tka chociaz powiem ze cos "robie" :D
<Spaulding> wysle raport i git
<Spaulding> prometheus... 1sze slysze
<Spaulding> ostatnio sensu probowalem
<Spaulding> ale niespodobalo mi sie
<Spaulding> mialo swoje fajne strony
<jacekn> moze jakis logwatch czy cos takiego pomoze?
<Spaulding> daloby rade
<Spaulding> moglbym to bashem i cronem owalic
<jacekn> nie uzywalem tego prometheusa ale z tego co czytam to jest dosc sensowny
<Spaulding> na podstawie grepa
<Spaulding> grepowac po slowach kluczowych
<Spaulding> ale jak mowilem :P nie ma potrzeby zeby miec jeszcze mniej roboty
<Spaulding> teraz juz po prostu tak sie opierdalam krytycznie :D
<Spaulding> w sumie robie tez migracje centos 5 -> centos 7
<Spaulding> ale z tym to nie predko
<Spaulding> bo php'a dev'i aktualizowali z 5.2 do 5.5
<Spaulding> i caly czas cos w kodzie grzebia
<Spaulding> ale zrobilem juz percone i myisam na innodb
<Spaulding> na produkcji chodza u nas myisam'y po 300-400G
<Spaulding> lock jak sie czasem wjebie to baze na 10-15minut zablokuje
<Spaulding> trzeba killowac
<Spaulding> hahaha
<qermit> z kodu JS w RWE przy resetowaniu hasła => //    validateRegistrationForm('Repassword', $('#ID_renewpassword'), $('#ID_newpassword'));
<qermit> Spaulding: chyba do centosa 7.1
<Spaulding> qermit: no tak, mi chodzi o mainline
<Spaulding> bo tak to 5.11 -> 7.1
<Spaulding> ogolnie to zajebiscie mi sie nie podoba centos
<Spaulding> z tymi update'ami
<qermit> Spaulding: nie jest zły
<qermit> w porównaniu z 6, 7 jest milutkie
<Spaulding> qermit: ale upgrade w normalnym distro wyglada inaczej
<Spaulding> debiana 5 -> 8 zaktualizuje
<Spaulding> byc moze nawet bez fuckupu
<Spaulding> ;)
<Spaulding> fakt ze 5 -> 6 -> 7 -> 8...
<Spaulding> ale zarobi
<Spaulding> w centosie polecaja reinstall :(
<Spaulding> qermit: dalej bawisz sie gentoo?
<Spaulding> bo tam tez raczej upgrade robil
<Spaulding> a jak na stable sie siedzialo to calkiem ;)
<jacekn> ja to nienawidze sie obijac, meczy mnie to jakos
<Spaulding> jacekn: a wez idz
<Spaulding> jacekn: jak jest awaria to najlepiej
<Spaulding> tak czas leci ;)
<Spaulding> a tako jak nic nie ma do roboty to slabo
<Spaulding> dluzy sie strasznie
<Spaulding> a jak rzucilem fajki to juz calkiem
<Spaulding> po mojej cogodzinnej przerwie :(
<jacekn> no ale zawsze cos sobie mozna ciekawego znalezc do roboty. Np. pobaw sie prometheusem czy cos takiego. A jak naprawde sie nic nie da to trzeba prace zmienic
<Spaulding> a to tak na boku to ciagle robie
<Spaulding> czy to go langa sobie koduje cos tam
<Spaulding> czy django/python
<Spaulding> ;)
<Spaulding> etc.
<jacekn> zautomatyzuj swoja prace w 100% i bedziesz sie mogl bawic non stop :)
<Spaulding> a co do roboty mam kontrakt na 12msc :P
<Spaulding> jak zerwe to musze hajsy placic :D
<jacekn> ach, not tak to troche zmienia
<Spaulding> ale bez problemu
<Spaulding> cos tam zawsze jest
<Spaulding> tego centosa musze pomeczyc :P
<Spaulding> troche ansiblow napisalem
<Spaulding> lol, jaki ten sixxs durny...
<Spaulding> dobrze ze HE tez daje ipv6
<Spaulding> i tez dziala za natem...
<xveronica> cześć
<Ashiren> .cat :3
<xveronica> visca catalunya triomfant
<Ashiren> w czymze mozemy ci pomoc
<xveronica> U+00DF
<firemark> Ashiren: musisz poczekać do jutra
<firemark> oh, domena.
<firemark> xveronica: catalonia? :D
<Ashiren> przestraszyles go
<Spaulding> hmm
<Spaulding> :D
<Spaulding> kolejny zdekonspirowany albanczyk
<firemark> :D
<qermit> Spaulding: nie mam czasu na gentoo
<Ashiren> a kto ma
<Spaulding> qermit: no wlasnie
<Spaulding> w koncu chyba kazdy tak konczy
<Spaulding> ja do dzisiaj pamietam jak na prace licencjacka kompilowalem latexa 2-3h
<Spaulding> :D
<Spaulding> po czyms takim stwierdzilem ze w dupie to mam i przelazlem na archa
<Spaulding> a teraz only os x ;p
<Spaulding> bo czlowiek juz tak leniwy ze nawet sie instalowac nie chce :P
<drathir> Spaulding: nie do konca dziala za natem, kiedys dzialalo teraz porty jakies musza byc dostepne i adress byc pingowalny z zewnatrz...
<Spaulding> drathir: dmz i wan ping styka
<Spaulding> i nie port
<Spaulding> a protokol 41 :P
<Spaulding> port to bez problemu
<Spaulding> ale podobno dmz ogarnia to
<drathir> Spaulding: a na neo to nie problem gorzej jak isp natuje, ze nie idzie sie dogadac, "bo nie"...
<Spaulding> drathir: no wtedy lipka, wiadomo
<Spaulding> sixxs jedynie
<Spaulding> ktory jest tepa dzida
<drathir> Spaulding: juz chyba wolalbym openvpn+he...
<Spaulding> drathir: myslalem natywnie a nie o haxxach :P
<Spaulding> tak to jasne ze da rade
<drathir> ewentualnie z openvpna choc tam chyba rzadko ipv6 spotykane u providerow?
<drathir> teraz neo niby natywne ipv6 ma tylko podobno dziala niby wylacznie z ich routerami nie testowalem niestety...
<drathir> zawsze mozna jakiegos tplinka i tunel wlaczyc w nim, lub jak sie bawic to na calego i openwrtka zarzucic...
<drathir> jeden minus brak hw nata na routerze po przesiadce na openwrt...
<qermit> brak nata?
<qermit> oO
<BlessJah> hardware nata
<qermit> nie ma czegoś takiego jak hardłernat
<Spaulding> hmmm
<Spaulding> qermit: a co jezeli jest tylko my o nim nie wiemy?
<BlessJah> google mowi ze jest
<Spaulding> ou, ok
<Spaulding> juz kminie ocb chyba
<Spaulding> ze nat zrobiony embedded
<Spaulding> imo
<drathir> qermit: 14:50 < BlessJah> hardware nata
<drathir> Spaulding: wspomaganie sprzetowe w soc-u, zawsze to szybciej troche.... w cisco czy juniperach to nie wiem czy o tym nawet wspominaja, bo tam to chyba na porzadku dziennym, tplinki od niedawna w nowych modelach supporta dali, ale jeszcze openwrt jesli nic sie nie zmienilo nie supporci...
<qermit> drathir: aa chodzi o akceleratory sieciowe
<qermit> cisco asici
<drathir> qermit: hardware accelerated nat mam na mysli...
<cumana> dzien dobry
<cumana> co sie stalo z polskim forum ubuntu?
<drathir> wladza zapewne sie dobrala...bo kaczki...
<drathir> a tak na serio nie mam zielonego pojecia...
<cumana> slusznie, nie ma miejsca dla subsaharyjskiej ideologii w katolickim kraju :)
<Spaulding> cumana: idz na eng forum
<Spaulding> ew de jak wolisz gebelsow ;d
<gjm> install gentoo
<Ashiren> albo ubuntu.de
<sysek> muslumbuntu.fr
<sysek> polecam
<sysek> bombowa strona
<gjm> ubuntu 21.37 allahu akbar
<Voldenet> ubuntu nie ma podwersji .37
<gjm> ale może mieć
<sysek> to bedzie miało
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://31.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m128258G1q1qjahcpo1_1280.jpg
<bastetmilo> cześć
<bastetmilo> słuchajcie, ktoś ostatnio kupował jakiegoś nowego lapka, który bangla z Ubu? Szukam czegoś dla siebie ale jakoś nie jestem na bieżąco, a nie chciałabym zostać z Windowsem na pokładzie
#ubuntu-pl 2015-11-07
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aNKGDgv_460s.jpg
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: masz niewielkie wymagania, carbon X1 dziala dobrze z linuksami
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/AioqgKs.jpg
<qermit> bastemilo wszystkie dzialaja
<qermit> chyba ze chodzi o wsparcie dla przyspieszaczy
<gjm> podaj markę i model zasilacza
<gjm> oh, wait
<qermit> są też łapki wspierane oficjalnie na stronce
<qermit> laptopy
<jacekn> bastetmilo: jesli wezmiesz cos z grafika i wifi intela to zwykle nie ma problemow. Z mojego doswiadczenia ThinkPady sa bezbledne z linuksem
<Ashiren> "grafika intela"
<jacekn> i wifi
<drathir> bastetmilo: witaj...
<drathir> teraz wszystko intel bo na  i cor4e i to smiga nawet z akceleracja gpu... zalezy do czego raczej sprzet i jaka polka cenowa...
<drathir> swoja droga kope lat jesli nikt sie nie podszywa ;p
<bastetmilo> kto by się podemnie podszywał, no :) cześć drathir
<bastetmilo> wybrałam już model DELL E7450
<bastetmilo> jacekn: rozważałam tinkpada, ale te nowe mają kiepskie opinie
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: cześć
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: a dlaczego nie macbook pro?
<sysek> kup maca
<sysek> wgraj linuksa
<TheNumb> a po co komu linuks na desktopie
<d42> nowe delle też są tragiczne
<sysek> a ja wiem
<sysek> znam ludzi ktorzy maja windowsa na makach
<d42> bierz thinkpada
<drathir> i sie uzeraj z broadcomem ;/ wszystko co broadcoma ma szerokim lukiem omijac...
<TheNumb> d42: chyba w drugą stronę
<TheNumb> np ar wziął jakiegoś della z serii e7400 bo tynkpady są badziewne teraz
<TheNumb> ;p
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: dlatego że makbook pro jest ciężki
<TheNumb> hę?
<TheNumb> Ciekawe który :D
<TheNumb> Masa: 1,58 kg
<TheNumb> dużo?
<sysek> dużo !
<sysek> tylko macbook air !
<drathir> worek zlota na kupno dolicz ;p
<TheNumb> ten dell waży 1.64
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: a to przepraszam, mialam w pracy makbooka pro i ciężki był jak cholera
<bastetmilo> i tak mi się utarło
<sysek> to chyba 17 cali
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: bo pewnie stary model ;p
<TheNumb> starsze 13,3" ważyły nieco ponad 2 kg
<TheNumb> te nowsze nie mają napędu i mają tylko ssd
<TheNumb> ;-)
<bastetmilo> a, już wiem dlaczego, bo dostaje i5, gdzie w dellu w mniejszej cenie mam i7
<bastetmilo> patrze tylko na 13"
<drathir> Dell Wireless™ 1560 (802.11ac 2x2, WiFi & BT) to dell karty produkuje ?
<d42> drathir: rebranduje
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/r8kXNrf.jpg
<d42> ie może ci się zmienia jeden pin żeby działały lampki i nie dostajesz przy boocie, że coś nie tak z twoją kartą
<drathir> oby to rtl jakis byl albo atheos...
<d42> dude wat
<TheNumb> realtek drugi w kolejności po broadcomie najgorszy producent
<TheNumb> (wifi)
<TheNumb> i tak, te dell wireless to zazwyczaj broadcom :^)
<TheNumb> czyli będzie ból dupy żeby to działało jako tako
<drathir> d42: ale z tego co widze to chyba jednak intelowskie...
<drathir> aa moze i ne ;p
<drathir> Intel® Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260 Specifications podobne troche do tego...
<drathir> TheNumb: drugi to ralink raczej moim zdaniem rtl trzecie miejsce...
<TheNumb> zależy jeszcze który ralink
<TheNumb> <:
<TheNumb> Ja mam jedną kartę na usb i jest super.
<TheNumb> Tylko, że ona ma już z... 8 lat? :D
<drathir> TheNumb: mam jeszcze starsza podejrzewam na pci to dzialac dziala, ale sygnal na - pokazuje stery do dzis nie spatchowane ;p
<TheNumb> : D
<drathir> -1 dokladniej*
<drathir> no i musze przyznac ze nowe atherosy te pod stery 10k jeszcze problemy robia, ale to wszystko przez qualcolma ;/
<drathir> bo jak z linuxem atheros mial fajne uklady to teraz mieszac zaczeli...
<Dread> qualcomma*
<Dread> mieszać, nie mieszać, drivery robią
<sysek> :))))
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/R20ID1j.jpg
<gjm> wl ppz
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: seria *40 jest tragiczna, *50 powinny byc juz lepsze po fali krytyki po x240 i t440
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: nowe delle sa z deka badziewne, to juz nie te same delle co kiedys
<TheNumb> nowe thinkpady to też nie to co kiedyś
<BlessJah> TheNumb: t440 macalem, mniej solidny w dotyku ale dalej przyjemny
<drathir> 1
<drathir> err...
<Ashiren> :1.5 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/avLVGZn_460sv.mp4
<qermit> znowu koty?
<firemark> Ashiren: 1.5 - nice joke
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/3IhCxMJ.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/nd9X2Mj.jpg
<matti_> hej
#ubuntu-pl 2015-11-08
<plus10> Siema
<qermit> o/
<Dread> co tu sie
<uh> mam pytanie. Jak ogarnac adobeflash 11.4+?
<Dread> wywalić.
<uh> mam 11.2 a zonie do jakis gier potrzeba 11.4
<plus10> Dread: apt-get purge?
<Dread> oh, zapomniałem co to za kanał.
<Dread> wywal flashplugin-installer, zainstaluj jeszcze raz
<Dread> powinno Ci zaciągnąć nowego flash playera.
<plus10> niema 11.4+ dla linuksa
<plus10> 11.2 i tyle
<qermit> A Windowsa nie ma?
<Dread> to niech sobie google chrome zassie
<Dread> i używa pepper flasha
<Dread> pewnie będzie w nowszej wersji ;p
<plus10> no tak
<plus10> tam masz jak na winblowsa
#ubuntu-pl 2016-11-07
<jacekowski> BlessJah: zimbra uaktualniona do 8.7.1, jak cos zauwazysz ze nie dziala to daj znac
#ubuntu-pl 2016-11-08
<memlock> witam :)
#ubuntu-pl 2016-11-09
<boob_> czesc mam problem z zaaktualizowaiem paczek(sudo apt-get update) dostaje przy 3 wpisach 404 not found.
<boob_> http://wklej.org/id/2941521/
<boob_> zgodnie z zaleceniami stad:
<boob_> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/30316812/ubuntu-apt-get-unable-to-fetch-packages
<boob_> moj aktualny sourcelist wyglada tak:
<boob_> http://wklej.org/id/2941522/
<jacekn> boob_: zobacz sobie ten blad dokladnie - problems jest z 3 ppa
<jacekn> boob_: ktore gdziesz masz skonfigurowane, moze w /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<boob_> hm np w /etc/apt/sources.list.d/phalcon-ubuntu-leglacy-xenial.list mam 2 linie zakomentowane
<jacekn> boob_: zobacz sobie tutaj: http://wklej.org/id/2941521/ Ctrl+F i wpisz "404". Zobaczysz dokladnie ktore ppa sprawiaja problem
<jacekn> boob_: moga byc ustawione w kilku plikach naraz
<boob_> no wlasnie komentuje te brzydkie
<boob_> juz 2 znieknely
<boob_> kurcze bo akurat chce zainstalowac winusb
<boob_> dodajac repo: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:colingille/freshlight
<jacekn> boob_: masz cos pokopane ze zrodlami. Tu masz utopic: http://wklej.org/id/2941522/ a tu sa niektore repozytoria xeniala: http://wklej.org/id/2941521/
<jacekn> boob_: zobacz jakie masz distro, zobaczy czy ppa obsluguja to wydanie ubuntu i wtedy ustaw je
<boob_> xubuntu, ubunu 16.04 LTS xenial
<boob_> ok mam thx
<tobiasz29> gjm: nie mam z kim pssytać  ,_,
<gjm> Chyba się przejdę do sklepu.
<gjm> No.
<tobiasz29>  \o/
<tobiasz29> ma tu ktoś może doświadczenie z paleniem w piecu CO węglem brunatnym?
<szymon_g> witam
<Voldenet> Witam, pozdrawiam
<totalizator> tobiasz29: to już gazetki z supermarketów i opony wyszły z mody?
<tobiasz29> totalizator: kartony, opon nie palę
<tobiasz29> kredowego papieru też nie
<tobiasz29> opony i kredowy papier pasuje do twojego kominka  :>
<gjm> Waginizator.
<tobiasz29> Trotylizator.
<totalizator> jak kosmiczna szarańcza - byleby pożreć kolejne światy, kanały i kto wie co jeszcze
<tobiasz29> chciałbyś
#ubuntu-pl 2016-11-10
<andrzejku> wilczku jestes?
<gjm> Nie.
<Nigdydosc> czesc
<TheNumb> andrzejku: weź się ogarnij ja pier papier
<TheNumb> bana mu
<TheNumb> gjm: bane
<gjm> Jeszcze raz,
<TheNumb> gjm: bane
<boob_> czesc
<Ashiren> dzien dobry
<boob_> potrzebuje pomocy. siedze na xubuntu(ubuntu 16.04 LTS xenial). dalem polecenie apt-get install libhogweed2 i zaczal mi usuwac wazne pakiety. w sumie na obecna chwile nie moge zmieniac polaczen neta, zablokowac ekranu, skroty klawiszowe tez wcielo
<boob_> wiele aplikacji mi usunelo
<totalizator> jakie jest pytanie?
<boob_> jak to przywrocic wszystko ;d
<totalizator> samo usunęło, bez pytania pewnie?
<boob_> z pytaniem :)
<totalizator> ototo
<totalizator> zainstaluj ręcznie to co usunąłeś
<boob_> ale tego od cholery wcielo
<totalizator> no dobra, ale widzisz inną opcję?
<boob_> huu tak se zjebac dzien..
<totalizator> etam
<totalizator> puść zgrep -E '^(Remove:|Purge)' /var/log/apt/history.log* i zobacz ile na początek
<BlessJah> paczka ubuntu-desktop?
<boob_> duzoo tego wyskoczylo
<totalizator> to teraz cut, xargs i jedziesz :3 albo ręcznie poklikasz i też za minutę wszystko będzie cacy
<boob_> wlasnie nie bylo jakiegos polecenia co zainstaluje, nadpisze tak jak bylo od razu po zainstalowaniu
<Ashiren> gdyby to bylo gentoo to bys mial caly miesiac roboty :]
<boob_> ..to jest takie polecenie?
<totalizator> a chcesz zainstalować *wszystko* co usunąłeś? to co masz w historii
<totalizator> innymi słowy - wszystko co wypluwa zgrep?
<boob_> mam na mysli takie podstawowe rzeczy jak sa zaraz po zainstalowaniu systemu
<boob_> teraz nawet thunara nie mam
<jacekowski> boob_: zainstaluj ubuntu-desktop
<jacekowski> boob_: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<boob_> no jak to robie to dostaje dluuuuga liste
<boob_> depends: ...... Recommends: ....
<totalizator> wklej gdzieś listę tego co sobie usunąłeś
<boob_> wlasnie szukam od 10min jak skopiowac cos z xterma
<boob_> screnna tez nie moge zrobic ;d
<totalizator> zgrep -E '^(Remove:|Purge)' /var/log/apt/history.log* 2>&1 | curl -F 'f:1=<-' ix.io
<totalizator> puść to i poka link
<boob_> http://ix.io/1E2f
<totalizator> o k, to pewnie nie chcesz tego wszystkiego spowrotem :3
<boob_> chce ;
<totalizator> wszystkowszystko? o_O
<boob_> to co potrzebne zeby funkckonowac
<totalizator> a to co jacekowski napisał? robiłeś?
<gjm> Jezusie chytrusie.
<boob_> no wlasnie nie moge tego zorbic
<totalizator> gjm: kysz
<totalizator> boob_: why?
<boob_> ubuntu-desktop: depends ..... depends .... depends ...... ... recommeds: .... recommend: ...
<boob_> np depends: checkbox-gui but it is not going to be installed
<totalizator> zrobiłeś wcześniej apt-get update?
<boob_> wlasnie tak i chyba wtedy zaczelo usuwac
<totalizator> możesz przywrócić to co masz usunięte (nie wiem w jaki sposób) w najnowszej historii
<totalizator> puść awk '!/^Start|^Commandl|^End|^Upgrade:|^Error:/ { gsub( /\([^()]*\)/ ,"" );gsub(/ ,/," ");sub(/^Install:/,""); print}' /var/log/apt/history.log
<totalizator> i przeklej wszystko co jest po Remove: do polecenia sudo apt-get install
<totalizator> bardziej sobie nie popsujesz :3
<gjm> Obawiam się, że może tego nie przeczytać.
<totalizator> lel
<totalizator> starałem się
<totalizator> jakby to zrobił to prawie bankowo by cofnął co popsuł
<totalizator> kids nowadays
<boob__> no teraz to juz x'ow nie moge odpalic nawet
<boob__> dalem w sourcelist domyslne wpisy dla mojej wersji, potem update i upgrade i leze
<totalizator> boob__: nie przeczytałeś więc replay:
<totalizator> puść awk '!/^Start|^Commandl|^End|^Upgrade:|^Error:/ { gsub( /\([^()]*\)/ ,"" );gsub(/ ,/," ");sub(/^Install:/,""); print}' /var/log/apt/history.log
<totalizator> i przeklej wszystko co jest po Remove: do polecenia sudo apt-get install
<totalizator> ale jak już nie masz xów to welp
<gjm> To LiveCD i chroot.
<blabs> czesc pomozecie zwolnic troche miejsca na dysku na ktorym jest winshit7 z haslem admina ktorego nie znam?
<blabs> chce zabrac winshit troche dysku zeby zainstalowac obok ubuntu
#ubuntu-pl 2016-11-11
<uh4> instalowal ktos server baz danych oracle?
<TheNumb> nie pozwalam
<gjm> Jeszcze jak!
<TheNumb> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jX3qsyIlHc
<gjm> Pijany, lub niespełna rozumu.
<uh4> zanczy sie, że o co chodzi?
<Ashiren> uh
#ubuntu-pl 2016-11-12
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.reddituploads.com/e384ea40a5b7452ba995f47cfb66348f?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=befc708a5240aae733fc2ab7e5462e8b
<tobiasz29> http://www.tapeciarnia.pl/tapety/normalne/215022_buldog_angielski.jpg
<gjm> 2/21
<tobiasz29> 0/1
<gjm> Zero, to Ty masz browarów.
<tobiasz29> Jeszcze nie. Jeszcze ćwierć. A ja mam do sklepiku 50 m.  :P
<gjm> bode manuj
<tobiasz29> nikija.
<gjm> Śnieg leży, nie chce mi się przez te zaspy przedzierać :>
<tobiasz29> Jak masz, to po co się przedzierać. Jak nie masz, dobrze ci tak.   :>
<tobiasz29> gjm: A tak na marginesie... miałeś kiesy do czynienia z buldogami, bokserami tudzież innymi śliniakami?  :)
<tobiasz29> * d
<gjm> Daaawno temu z takim śliniakiem.
<tobiasz29> Fajne typy.
<gjm> Wlazł na działkę i został.
<tobiasz29> :D  \o/
<tobiasz29> Trochę toto zeżre.. fakt.
 * tobiasz29 dopił i zamierza uruchomić drugi zwój mózgowy...
<gjm> Nie kuś.
<gjm> A w sumie. Tylko herbatę dopiję.
<tobiasz29> i pójdziesz po prąd...
<tobiasz29> ]:)
<tobiasz29> do elektrowni
<tobiasz29> \:D/
<gjm> No.
<gjm> :)
<h4shc4kes1> witam
<gjm> Ale masz fajny nick.
<gjm> Zawsze chciałem taki mieć.
<h4shc4k3s> no to masz, jesli chcesz
<gjm> Używanego nie chcę.
<h4shc4k3s> ale wiadomo z jest sprawdzony, i dziala
<h4shc4k3s> widisz jaki reakcje dostaje na kanalu
<h4shc4k3s> znasz to czlowieniu
<gjm> ciekierap ciekierap
<h4shc4k3s> jol jol jol
<h4shc4k3s> tutaj kuba knap z tej strony
<gjm> "Daj mi łyk Perły, idź tam skręcić, bo ja jestem zbyt dziabnięty"
<h4shc4k3s> hahaha
<h4shc4k3s> ale wali teksty
<h4shc4k3s> no i co tam
<h4shc4k3s> wogole w polskiego internetu
<h4shc4k3s> w polsce
<gjm> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<h4shc4k3s> wiadomo
<h4shc4k3s> a ja wale browary i siedze na czatu
<tobiasz29>  \o/
<h4shc4k3s> mowie w nowym polskim dialektem
<tobiasz29> * dialektowi
<h4shc4k3s> aj spik lajk dis its lajk inglish bat aj wrajt lajk a polisz person
<h4shc4k3s> du ju nol lot aj em sejink
<tobiasz29> to akurat nie jest nowy polski dialekt  :<
<gjm> chinglish :>
<h4shc4k3s> to jest nowy
<h4shc4k3s> wogole jestem poza krajem 20 lat
<tobiasz29> a ja 16
<gjm> :D
<h4shc4k3s> i jak slucham radio polskie to te slowa ktore sa uzywan
<gjm> Oj tobi, tobi.
<h4shc4k3s> normalnie mi sie kreci w glowie
<tobiasz29> gjm: a so... no jestem  :|
<tobiasz29> gjm: i na dodatek mnie co drugi dzień f1yjorstwo wygania
<tobiasz29> * wypędza
<pcctw> h4shc4k3s, ty sie ciesz ze słuchasz, a nie czytasz ;) bo o ile jezyk mówiony jest kaleczony to pisany to już masakra
<gjm> tobiasz29: Bo jesteś nielegalnym imigrantem :>
<h4shc4k3s> niemam polskie znaki
<pcctw> ta dzisiejsza młodzież to jak na zachodzie - tabuny niepismiennych-głupków
<h4shc4k3s> i nigdy nie skonczylem polskiej szkoly
<tobiasz29> legalnym, legalnym... mam pesel  :P
<tobiasz29> pcctw: ++
<gjm> polska dla polakuw!!!!!!11jedenaście
<tobiasz29> h4shc4k3s: po kolei... spokojnie... nie z czasownikiem osobno... po przeczeniu dopełniacz  :D
<pcctw> no ja od wielu lat powtarzam, że mamy przeludnienie i zamiast iść w ilość powinniśmy iść w jakość jako cywilizacja
<gjm> Eugenika :>
<pcctw> no ale głupkami się łatwiej steruje
<tobiasz29> wytruć, wybić czy wypędzić?
<h4shc4k3s>  polska dla polakow
<pcctw> tobiasz29, nie, nie - spowodować żeby się nowi nie rodzili - problem się sam rowiąże ;)
<h4shc4k3s> cala europa jest dumna z twojego jednoraceowego kraj
<tobiasz29> Ameryka dla Amerykanów. Defin iuj Amerykanina.
<pcctw> h4shc4k3s, nie dumna tylko zazdrosna :s
<gjm> tobiasz29: Wysłać na Marsa. Jakieś 460 osób.
<Ashiren> 560*
<tobiasz29> pcctw: skąd weźmeisz rodziców do rodzenia normalnych?  :)
<gjm> No w sumie.
<pcctw> Ashiren, daj kotka ;) przegapiłem dziś
<pcctw> tobiasz29, to nie kwestia rodziców i rodzenia - to sprawa wychowania
<h4shc4k3s> ja jestm dumny
<tobiasz29> 08:05 < tobiasz29> http://www.tapeciarnia.pl/tapety/normalne/215022_buldog_angielski.jpg
<h4shc4k3s> to jest kurwa piekna rzecz
<h4shc4k3s> mozna spedzac cale zycie nie widzac czernego na wlasnych oczach
<gjm> pcctw: http://thecatapi.com/api/images/get?format=src&type=gif
<tobiasz29> h4shc4k3s: OK. Kto ma wychowywać i kogo? Dzieci z bidula mają brać? Bo z nor,alnych narodzin to wychodzi, że ponad 20% to debile.  :)
<gjm> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lilzfoqKCc1qbih55o1_500.gif :3
<pcctw> hehe
<h4shc4k3s> ponad 80% debili
<h4shc4k3s> moze tam pare sa spoko
<h4shc4k3s> ale ogolnie to wielki problem
<pcctw> h4shc4k3s, kolor skóry nie jest chyba problemem?
<tobiasz29> nom, i te pare na ogół są na #archlinux-pl  \:D/
<h4shc4k3s> lol
<h4shc4k3s> ten temat jest za gleboki na ubuntu-pl
<pcctw> tobiasz29, to było mocne ::
<gjm> Install Gentoo.
<h4shc4k3s> ja sie zainstalowalem ubuntu i jestem tutaj bo w angielskim kanalow to tylko BOT
<h4shc4k3s> ja se*
<pcctw> ja sobie*
<gjm> Spokojnie, tutaj nikt nie ma Ubuntu.
<pcctw> :p
<tobiasz29> * im
<pcctw> ja mam ubuntu
<h4shc4k3s> ja sobie
<gjm> Damn.
<h4shc4k3s> hmm
<h4shc4k3s> skad ja mam ja se
<h4shc4k3s> to jest jakies slang?
<h4shc4k3s> tak zawsze mowilem,
<tobiasz29> jawohl
<tobiasz29> ślązak
<tobiasz29> albo poznaniak
<gjm> jo
<pcctw> no tak - zamiast sobie skrót jest 'se' - ide se, patse se, a tam glisda lezy se :p
<h4shc4k3s> ka idzes?
<h4shc4k3s> wynocho
<pcctw> kaj? do haźla :p
<gjm> Na dziołchy.
<h4shc4k3s> Rusaj
<h4shc4k3s> kozek kaj idjes?
<h4shc4k3s> na pole
<tobiasz29> albo seplenisz aboś gorol  :)
<pcctw> na dziołchy? żeby następnego głupka 'wyprodukować' ? ;) nieeee
<h4shc4k3s> witojcie
<h4shc4k3s> gorale sa spoko
<pcctw> tobiasz29, ani jedno ani drugie :) ot w wielu miejscach w pl miałem okazje pomieszkiwać
<tobiasz29> kurde, mam nadzieję, że nie Chicago Polonia  -_''
<tobiasz29> ok, przepraszam...
<h4shc4k3s> ja nie chicago
<h4shc4k3s> ja jestem z tasmani
<pcctw> nic sie nie stalo - nie przepraszaj ;)
<gjm> mariusz max-kolonko, boston maseciusets
<pcctw> ja z centralnej polski
<tobiasz29> ja z południowej
<h4shc4k3s> ja z Launceston
<tobiasz29> a h4shc4k3s ma blisko do n. zeland
<pcctw> mieszkalem 6 lat w katowicach,jesli chodzi o poludnie ;)
<h4shc4k3s> jestem jedyny polak tu, byl dom polski ale wszystko poumieralo
<h4shc4k3s> i jestem tutaj sam.
<tobiasz29> Sam polak, czy sam?  :|
<h4shc4k3s> no sam
<h4shc4k3s> ostatni
<tobiasz29> ,_,
<pcctw> no chyba nie mieszkasz w lesie?
<tobiasz29> na Litwie
<tobiasz29> ok... kumam, nie drążę
<gjm> Co do AU: http://hackaday.com/2016/11/10/drone-snags-a-snag-pilot-faces-fine/
<h4shc4k3s> moge kupic pierogi w domu polskim w hobart
<gjm> Dobry wariat.
<h4shc4k3s> no wiem ;)
<pcctw> a w każdej mieścinie jakaś polonia sie chyba znajdzie
<tobiasz29> w każdej mieścinie gdzie?
<h4shc4k3s> chyba sprzedam dzialke
<h4shc4k3s> i pojade do polski
<pcctw> no na pewno w europie ;) co do stanóœ, to może być faktycznie troszkę gorzej...
<h4shc4k3s> sie dogadam, i bede mial dobrzer
<h4shc4k3s> dobrze
<h4shc4k3s> znajde zone
<tobiasz29> zgubiłęś?
<tobiasz29> kurde... za dużo piw...
<gjm> Ja bym nie szukał.
<h4shc4k3s> a dlaczego
<h4shc4k3s> sa fajne
<h4shc4k3s> w koncu bede mial jakies dobre piergoi
<h4shc4k3s> pierogi
<tobiasz29> jak liczba mnoga, to nie tak źle  :>
<h4shc4k3s> albo kluski
<h4shc4k3s> albo, zupa ogorkowa
<gjm> Żurek!
<h4shc4k3s> pasztetowka
<tobiasz29> szproty w oleju  \o/
<h4shc4k3s> barzscz bialy
<h4shc4k3s> i z tego co widze na hotmax.pl polskie dziewczyny sa dobre
<tobiasz29> h4shc4k3s: sądząc po mnenu to korzenie masz wschodnie  :)
<h4shc4k3s> roksa.pl itd...
<tobiasz29> * menu
<gjm> Dobra, dobra.
<gjm> Nie przesadzaj.
<h4shc4k3s> menu czy jadlospis :)
<h4shc4k3s> mow po polsku :)
<tobiasz29> jadłospis
<tobiasz29> ;]
<h4shc4k3s> ;)
<pcctw> :)
<h4shc4k3s> ja poprawie kraj
<h4shc4k3s> wroce i uzywajac mojego angielskiego
<pcctw> h4shc4k3s, zamiast żony, kup książkę kucharską ;)
<h4shc4k3s> ale to nie to samo
<tobiasz29> SJP  ]:)
<pcctw> zdecydowanie bezpieczniej i taniej :d
<h4shc4k3s> nie ma jak przyjsc do domu
<gjm> A tu awantura.
<pcctw> i słuchać od drzwi: co ty chuju dzis zrobiłeś?
<h4shc4k3s> a tu zupa na stole
<h4shc4k3s> hahahha
<tobiasz29> Jak to "nie ma jak" ... przez drzwi
<h4shc4k3s> odnowa! mowilem kurwa ostatni raz
<h4shc4k3s> no dobra jeszcze raz, ale tym razem nie chcem ogladac.
<tobiasz29> czyżby dobra zmiana?  :D
<pcctw> tobiasz29, może po następnych wyborach :p
<tobiasz29> :>
<tobiasz29> a będą następne?
<h4shc4k3s> ja tak mysle ze wogole na internetu niema dziewczynek
<pcctw> no ja osobiście liczę nawet na przedterminowe
<tobiasz29> gjm: wykosiłem w sklepie Harnasia... piję Tatrę.
<h4shc4k3s> kiedys to irc bylo najlepsze miejsce na podrywki
<gjm> FUJ
<h4shc4k3s> a teraz to tylko kanale ubuntu
<tobiasz29> no trochę fuj, ale w tej samej cenie
<tobiasz29> pcctw: ja jestem pewien
<pcctw> h4shc4k3s, 'ja tak myślę, że w ogóle w internecie nie ma dziewczynek' ;)
<h4shc4k3s> w zamiast na
<h4shc4k3s> hmm
<h4shc4k3s> ile za takie lekcje liczysz?
<pcctw> chociaż potocznie się mówi 'siedzę na necie'
<tobiasz29> a tak w ogóle "dziewczynek"? facet grubo po 40ce?
<h4shc4k3s> jaki necie?
<h4shc4k3s> Jestem na sieci
<h4shc4k3s> niema internetu
<pcctw> tobiasz29, to kwestia moralna, a nie językowa ;)
<tobiasz29> * łowię do sieci
<h4shc4k3s> internetu, smartfonu
<h4shc4k3s> holidayu
<tobiasz29> JEZD ONLY IRC!!11one łan
<pcctw> urlopu
<h4shc4k3s> Urlop
<tobiasz29> * ukrop
<h4shc4k3s> wczoraj sluchalem radio
<pcctw> ukrop raczej latem ;)
<h4shc4k3s> i byla reklama na mercedes
<pcctw> nieużywane raczej słowo wśród młodzieży :/
<h4shc4k3s> i mowili, to jest twoja najlepsza szansa...EVER
<tobiasz29> pcctw: a ja zalewam herbatę nawet w zimie
<h4shc4k3s> jaki ever
<h4shc4k3s> co to jest
<pcctw> ukrop to gorąc raczej - nie napój
<tobiasz29> niższy stopień od everest
<h4shc4k3s> a ever rest
<tobiasz29> ukrop to gotująca się woda
<h4shc4k3s> to jest jak everlast?
<h4shc4k3s> marka dresy?
<tobiasz29> dredy
<h4shc4k3s> dresy
<h4shc4k3s> siemanko jestem z radomniu, mam siostre hanke i kurwa wyjebany maluch
<tobiasz29> http://i.imgur.com/Jzm29Ng.jpg
<gjm> h4shc4k3s: Nie przeklinaj, bo przyjdzie zły wujek.
<h4shc4k3s> na tsoooooo sie gapisz chuju/?????????
<h4shc4k3s> wujek czy wojek?
<tobiasz29> hmm
<gjm> Wujek.
<tobiasz29> wołek?
<h4shc4k3s> a co to jest wojek?
<tobiasz29> trolling par excelance  :)
<gjm> Uncle Joe.
<pcctw> h4shc4k3s, wujek to mąż cioci
<h4shc4k3s> I know that, but if Wujek is your uncle then what is Wujek
<h4shc4k3s> wiem ;)
<h4shc4k3s> bylem dwa razy w polsce ;)
<gjm> pcctw: No, czasem to zależy :>
<pcctw> gjm, ;)
<pcctw> powinno być - to brat mamy lub taty
<tobiasz29> lub brat wujka
<gjm> Albo kolega mamy :>
<Ashiren> a stryjek?
<tobiasz29> * stryczek
<pcctw> to coś chyba z kuzynostwem?
<Ashiren> brat ojca
<gjm> No, dla jednej strony jest to, dla drugiej tamto.
<pcctw> w moim wychowaniu to raczej zależało od relacji a nie rodzinnych koniugacji
<gjm> W ogóle te powiązania rodzinne u nas to poplątane z pomieszanym.
<tobiasz29> Bo Kult Rodziny...
<gjm> Ważne czy pijesz z wujkiem, czy ze stryjkiem? :D
<pcctw> no ja jestem ze wsi - i tam kazdy był wujo albo ciocia - jak byliśmy maluchami
<tobiasz29> w sumie, ja wieś miała 4 rodziny ]:)
<tobiasz29> * jak
<pcctw> nie no sporo większa, ale czasy dawne i kultura byłą inna
<tobiasz29> nie inna... po prostu byłą.
<gjm> Tak, a teraz mamy gender i wujek może być ciocią.
<tobiasz29> *a
<pcctw> miałęś do wyboru wujek/ciocia - albo proszę pana/pani
<tobiasz29> a, to ja wolę per pan/pani
<h4shc4k3s> Pani
<pcctw> tobiasz29, gender jest od zawsze - teraz tylko tak jakby ludzie to odkryli ;)
<h4shc4k3s> Ciocia
<tobiasz29> pcctw: ++
<pcctw> tobiasz29, ale nie jak masz 5-6 lat
<tobiasz29> h4shc4k3s: po kropce. Tak.
<tobiasz29> czemu nie.. wprawiać się trzeba, a nie buraki hodować
<h4shc4k3s> tak
<h4shc4k3s> trzeba mowic poprawnie
<pcctw> mówiłem, ze do były dawne czasy i wieś i życie na niej były inne
<h4shc4k3s> zeby polski jezyk wszedl do przodu
<tobiasz29> pcctw: Pochodzę ze stron, w któ©ych mówiło się Pani Mamo, Panie Ojcze
<gjm> "Ojcze Mateuszu"
<tobiasz29> koloratka
<Ashiren> a jak wychodzisz na zewnatrz to co mowisz
<pcctw> nie zaczynajcie o kościele
<h4shc4k3s> na pole
<h4shc4k3s> ja ide na pole :)
<tobiasz29> Do widzenia.
<pcctw> w pole
<tobiasz29> :)
<Ashiren> ech
<h4shc4k3s> do ludzi z krakowa maja zamki
<pcctw> na dach :)
<h4shc4k3s> i poza zamkiem sa pole
<Ashiren> pole to maja chlopi do zaorania
<Ashiren> szlachta wychodzi na dwor
<tobiasz29> W krakowie jest tylko jeden zamek. Wawel.
<h4shc4k3s> a jak mieszkasz w warszawy to masz bloki i idziesz na dwor bo tam jest szlachta ;)
<h4shc4k3s> warszawie ;)
<pcctw> Ashiren, 1jak mój ojciec ;)
<gjm> Na zewnątrz.
<h4shc4k3s> malopolska reprezentacja :)
<h4shc4k3s> gjm: masz racje
 * tobiasz29 jako dziecko "wychodził na pole" ... tera wychodzi do sklepiku.  :x
<pcctw> jako dziecko wychodziłem na podwórko :d w pole jeździł tata traktorem :p
<h4shc4k3s> Ciagnikiem
<h4shc4k3s> nie traktor
<h4shc4k3s> ;)
<pcctw> albo ciekałem za podwórkiem w "zbyrach" :P
<tobiasz29> oglądasz Kiepskich?  :> (pcctw)
<h4shc4k3s> ja nie ogladam kiepskich
<tobiasz29> Ciągnik to kuń.
<pcctw> ciągnik to z definicji samochód typu 'tir :p
<pcctw> w polu jeździ traktor
<h4shc4k3s> tylko teledyski Ewelina Liskowskiej
<h4shc4k3s> ale dziewocha :)
<tobiasz29> o<-<
<gjm> pcctw: Ciągnik siodłowy.
<pcctw> tobiasz29, daaaaawno temu kilka odcinków - poza tym nie mam tv
<tobiasz29> no mówię, kuń
<pcctw> h4shc4k3s, kunia miał mój dziadek
<gjm> A ciągnik rolniczy to traktor.
<tobiasz29> pcctw: pytam, bo chcę napisać "szlachci, kurde, jeden zasrany" i chciałem mieć pewność, że skumasz  :)
<tobiasz29> a mój dziadek miał długi.
<gjm> :D
<pcctw> wolę traktor - ciągnik, od nazwy sugeruje ciąganie, a traktor robi wiele rzeczy, choć owszem, dużo ciagnie przyczep czasem :d
<tobiasz29> traktor trzyma track
<gjm> Nie tylko przyczem.
<gjm> Chyba nie jeździsz samym traktorem po polu?
<tobiasz29> A po czym?
<gjm> tobiasz29: Słowo kluczowe: "samym"
<pcctw> ale jeżdzę maszynami podpiętymi do przedniego 'zaczepu' i twedy trudno powiedzieć, ze coś pcham ciągnikiem :p
<tobiasz29> cholera, wiedziałem, że mnie załatwi...
<pcctw> więc wolę zdecydowanie słowo traktor ;)
<Ashiren> jak mozna pchac ciagnikiem?
<Ashiren> to sie pchnie pchnikiem
<tobiasz29> pcctw: to tak, jak cofać się do przodu... da się? da
<pcctw> ale nawet u mnie na wsi mówiło się ciagnikiem też - zależy od kontekstu ;)
<tobiasz29> żeby nie było za łatwo... są jeszcze ciągutki
<pcctw> babcia jak ją dziadek zawoził do miasteczka to mówiła że byli ciagnikiem w mieście ;)
<gjm> pcctw: Co ciekawe, Wikipedia nie ma definicji traktora, a ciągnika rolniczego ma.
<tobiasz29> może jej nie zawoził, tylko ciągnął?
<pcctw> a tych to nawet dwa typy chyba ;)
<h4shc4k3s> traktor to takie slowo
<h4shc4k3s> podrobione z angielskiego
<pcctw> ciągutki, słodkie cukierki albo ciągutki do dziewuch :p
<h4shc4k3s> tak jak FEJSIE
<h4shc4k3s> smartfony
<gjm> Jak masz coś z przodu, to jedziesz tyłem i jest ciągnik, proste.
<gjm> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<tobiasz29> pcctw: to drugie przez ó  :P
<h4shc4k3s> androjd
<h4shc4k3s> apple AJFON
<gjm> PIWO JASNE PEŁNE
<h4shc4k3s> jedyno dobre
<h4shc4k3s> mieszkajac w australi
<h4shc4k3s> to jest strona danmurphys.com.au ;)
<Ashiren> i alpy
<gjm> Ashiren: Mój stary jest fanatykiem piw kraftowych, całe mieszkanie…
<h4shc4k3s> ja place 17ZL za jedno butelke zywiec
<Ashiren> :3 http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m403dvCg9v1qa9omho1_1280.jpg
<h4shc4k3s> jedna
<gjm> Sprowadzenie też swoje kosztuje.
<h4shc4k3s> skrzynka 24 zywiec to 230ZL
<gjm> Poza tym jak chcesz luksusu, to masz luksus :>
<h4shc4k3s> zwykle australiskie siki kosztuja polowe ceny
<pcctw> Ashiren, dzięki :)
<h4shc4k3s> a wodke, to 120 ZL za 750
<pcctw> h4shc4k3s, nie pij - zapal ;) zioła :d
<h4shc4k3s> nie mozna
<h4shc4k3s> tutaj sprawdzaja na narkotyki
<h4shc4k3s> kolega jaral
<h4shc4k3s> raz w sobote
<pcctw> a kto tak powiedział, i czemu słuchasz tej osoby?
<h4shc4k3s> potem w srode
<h4shc4k3s> policja spradziala go na narkotyki... nie podejrzany tylko taki chyba trafil kontrol na narkotyki i alkohol
<h4shc4k3s> i stracil prawko na rok
<pcctw> słucham? a gdzie takie cuda?
<tobiasz29> zapomniałęś dodać, że za kierownicą
<h4shc4k3s> no ale 3 dni pozniej
<h4shc4k3s> on nie byl najebany
<tobiasz29> nałogowiec...
<gjm> Może się zapomniał i usiadł z tyłu. Wtedy to wiadomo. :>
<h4shc4k3s> ale maszyna wskazala tam cos
<gjm> h4shc4k3s: Prosiłem o coś.
<pcctw> h4shc4k3s, bo te testy są nielegalne i oone mierzą zupełnie coś innego
<h4shc4k3s> o czym?
<tobiasz29> h4shc4k3s: chodzi o te 3 dni
<gjm> b-baka
<h4shc4k3s> no i co
<h4shc4k3s> zajarasz w sobote
<tobiasz29> gjm: :>
<h4shc4k3s> potem za tydzien policja i jeb
<h4shc4k3s> niemasz prawko
<h4shc4k3s> dlatego sie tutaj pije ;)
<gjm> No tak, lepiej się napić. :>
<tobiasz29> dlatego się tutaj nie klnie
<pcctw> no tak - pół falszki nie wykaze :p
<h4shc4k3s> za 3 dni?
<h4shc4k3s> chodzi o te 3 dni
<pcctw> no to fakt
<h4shc4k3s> ja nie mowie wypij 2 flaszki i jedz samochodem
 * tobiasz29 je łyszkom
<pcctw> no ja na szczescie nie miewam raczej kontroli - co to kontrol i dlaczego
<h4shc4k3s> ale na drugi dzien popoludniu powinno byc w porzadku
<pcctw> jak sie nic nie dzieje to czemu kontrola?
<tobiasz29> sąsiad zakablował
<h4shc4k3s> bo oni tak robia
<h4shc4k3s> na przyklad
<h4shc4k3s> jest autobus
<h4shc4k3s> nazwany Booze Bus
<h4shc4k3s> sprawds
<h4shc4k3s> sprawdz na google zdjecie
<pcctw> h4shc4k3s, emigruj stary - mieszkasz w pańswtwie totalitarnym :p
<gjm> O móje Booze.
<h4shc4k3s> prawda
<tobiasz29> ubiegł mnie
<gjm> tobiasz29: Pssytnij, to Ci się refleks poprawi.
<tobiasz29> latam między PC a kuchnią... grzanki
<h4shc4k3s> mowie ze moje rodzice wyjechali bo w polsce bylo nie dobrze
<tobiasz29> przeca nie bede mioł piwa i w kuchni i w izbie
<h4shc4k3s> to ja bede musial wyjechac bo w australi bedzie nie dobrze
<tobiasz29> h4shc4k3s: przyjeżdżaj do Polski. Idzie na deszcz... co dzień słońca coraz mniej
<h4shc4k3s> hahah
<gjm> O, śnieg się stopił.
<tobiasz29> z czym?
<pcctw> h4shc4k3s, nie wracaj do europy!!
 * tobiasz29 poleca Czechy.
<tobiasz29> Rachmaninov ... mmmmm
<h4shc4k3s> ja nigdy nie widzialem snieg
<tobiasz29> takie... białe gunwo
<h4shc4k3s> ja spadam
<tobiasz29> o/
<h4shc4k3s> ide wypic cos w baru
<h4shc4k3s> ale wroce
<h4shc4k3s> bo tu lubie ;)
<tobiasz29>  \o/
<pcctw> ja idę na śniadanie i zajarać coś :D
<tobiasz29> jakosz kurde, ...      :D
<tobiasz29> * jarosz
<tobiasz29> kot mi klawe przesuwa
<tobiasz29> o_o
<Ashiren> aww
<h4shc4k3s> blyat
<gjm> putin vodka
<tobiasz29> chlebek maczany w oleju po śledziach ... mm
<Ashiren> :3 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRfwX_UdomA&index=22&list=PLX2MjbJ6GIceq8YbAPJ0ExF_yRUafQkLG
<tobiasz29> "porn, a porn, porn.."  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ygdAiDxKfI   ;)
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/PT16Ri6.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2016-11-13
<grid2> zarejestrowalem domen ikxea.be dla klienta i dostalem dokument z pogrozkami od mediatora firmy ikea
<grid2> nie pomyslalem zeby zarejetrowac domene na klienta
<grid2> teraz napisalem mu zeby przepisuje na niego
<gjm> co xD
<BlessJah> robią meble?
<grid2> sprzedaja meble i renowacja mieszkan
<Ashiren> a moze chce domene iks.de
<gjm> x.D
<mati75> grid2: miałem lepszy przypadek
<mati75> z axa
<mati75> firma sprzedająca jakieś ubranka dla dzieci i goście z axy mieli problem z tym
<grid2> mati75 mam nadzieje ze miales lepszy bo sie troche zestresowałem :)
<grid2> 50 stron mi przyslali
<mati75> najpierw kazałem im wypierdalać
<mati75> potem zaczeli o patenty sapać
<d42> jakie kurwa patenty xD
<mati75> więc poprosił o polski nr
<mati75> zastrzeżona nazwa czy coś
<mati75> przysłali mi francuski
<mati75> odpisałem że prawo pracuskie nie działa w polsce
<mati75> francuskie*
<TheNumb> mati75: i słusznie że kazałeś im spierdalać
<d42> ikxea może być odrobine bardziej problematyczna :3
<TheNumb> a jak ktoś ma na nazwisko ikxea i zakłada firmę o tej nazwie to co? :>
<TheNumb> potem kupuje taką domenę
<TheNumb> D:
<mpck> hi
<mpck> mam ubuntu 16.04 lts xenial. potrzebuje miec biblioteke libIlmImf.so.6 i ona jest w paczce libopenxr6, jednak w moim repo nie ma tej paczki jest tylko libopenxr22
<tts> hej. zyje tu ktos? ;'x
<mpck> ja
<tts> :)
<tts> potrzebuje rady zyciowej, bo google mnie zawiodlo
<mpck> bing jeszcze jest.. ;d
<tts> ;<
<mpck> tez czekam na pomoc ale chyba wszyscy spia
<tts> ;'d
<tts> potrzebuje zrobic zipa - podajac sciezke bezwzgledna tak by nie tworzyl mi calego drzewa w nim
<mpck> ha tez tego ostatnio potrzebowalem
<tts> i co?
<mpck> nie zrobilem :D
<mpck> spieszylem sie
<tts> a obszedles to jakos?
<mpck> nie, wzialem z drzewem
<tts> wlasnie ja musze miec bez drzewa :/
<mpck> -j
<tts> -j robi bez podkatalogow - a musze miec z podkatalogami
<tts> ;p
<tts> dziwny, powalony projekt - edycja plikow xlsx, a poleglem na kompresji tego :/
<mpck> no to -r
<tts> zip -r gen /var/www/html/editE/gen *
<tts> tworzy mi plik zip z /var/www/html/...../plik.xml
<tts> a potrzebuje po wjesciu w zip zobazyc odrazu plik.xml
<d42> tts: chyba -j ziomeczku
<mpck> ale j mu odpuszcza podkatalogi
<mpck> chyba bez cd sie nie obejdzie
<d42> a, ta dyskusja juz sie wydarzyła
<d42> ,_,
<d42> w sumie w przypadku takiego pieczenia to bym to pewnie w pytonie naklepał ,_,
<d42> albo cd zrobił
<tts> wlasnie zaczalem to klepac
<tts> bo to szybsze bedzie ;d
<tts> d42: -j nie tworzy podkatalogow :/
<mpck> d42:
<mpck> mam ubuntu 16.04 lts xenial. potrzebuje miec biblioteke libIlmImf.so.6 i ona jest w paczce libopenxr6, jednak w moim repo nie ma tej paczki jest tylko libopenxr22
<d42> ja nie używam ubuntu xD
<mpck> ._.
<d42> a jak zrobisz symlink jak zwierze to nie działa?
<mpck> jak zwierze ;d
<mpck> nie probowalem
<d42> no co poradzisz, to smierdzi gównem
<d42> ale jest szybkie i czasem działa ;3
<mpck> to rano
<mpck> bye
<jacekowski> mpck: ktora wersja ubuntu
<mpck> xubuntu w sumie
<d42> no przeciez napisał na samym poczatku xD
<jacekowski> a
<jacekowski> mpck: ta paczka jest do starej wersji
<jacekowski> mpck: co wymaga tej biblioteki?
<mpck> timedoctor :)
<drathir> dr who
<mpck> podgladacz
<jacekowski> to chyba bym podrzucil temu stara paczke
<jacekowski> i zobaczyl co sie stanie
<mpck> tylko jak ja wcisnac do repo
<d42> mpck: a masz te ich paczke dla 16.04? :u
<jacekowski> mpck: nie z repo
<jacekowski> mpck: dpkg -i
<jacekowski> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libopenexr6 - sciagnij deb tutaj i potem zainstaluj dpkg
<drathir> o ile to nie popularne to powinno zadzialac...
<drathir> gorzej jak pol systemu bazuje to lepiej nie...
<d42> nie pierdol, zadziała
<d42> ino ja myśle, że kolega może mieć starą wersje tego co chce używać ;3
<mpck> http://wklej.org/id/2950505/
<drathir> no chyba, ze wywalili z repo, albo martwy projekt, ale to chyba trzymaja jak dlugo sie da ostatnia wersje w takim przypadku?
<tts> d42: skompresowalem to skryptem i excel tego nie widzi ;'d
<d42> niby da sie robić zipy, które dalej są poprawne dla wszystkich poza tą jedną spierdoloną aplikacją
<d42> ale w 2016 chyba ciezko ,_,
<d42> tts: możesz sobie pomiziać je zipinfo
<d42> ale bardziej mi sie wydaje, że zjebałeś coś bardziej w zawartości :u
<tts> d42: mozesz miec troche racji
<d42> nie przeczytało sie standardu, co? xD
<d42> z tego co pamiętam to były tylko cztery książki
<tts> hmm, nie widze wielkich roznic miedzy dzialajacym plikiem a niedzialajacym
<tts> d42: dobra. maja rozne flagi, tylko teraz za co one odpowiadaja
<d42> jakie flagi? :v
<d42> zipinfo ma w dokumentacji, ale to były jakieś pierdoły
<d42> a openoffice ci ten xlsx widzi? xD
<d42> ooxml (0.2.1)                              - Python interface for working with OOXML files such as docx, xlsx.
<d42> zobacz sobie cośtam :^)
<tts> nie mam zabardzo na czym sprawdzic ;-)
<tts> d42: popatrzyl bys na to? plik dzialajacy http://wklej.org/id/2950519/
<d42> nie
<d42> xD
<tts> jak bys zmienil zdanie, to masz niedzialajacy jeszcze http://wklej.org/id/2950521/ ;)
<d42> chyba nie zmienie xD
#ubuntu-pl 2017-11-06
<malutka> o/
<Guest21385> Witam
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<Guest21385> O.o
<Guest21385> jednak kanal zyje
<Ashiren> glownie w soboty
<Guest21385> Przepraszam za brak poskich kszaczkow, z live cd pisze
<Guest21385> Do soboty to moge nie dotrwac
<Guest21385> Ashiren Umniesz naprawic ubuntu moze?
<Guest21385> od niedawna mam komputer, przez jakies 2 latka tylko smartfon wiec sporo sie zapomnialo.
<Guest21385> przelozylem dysk z zepsutego lapka, na nim kubuntu trusty, ktore wczesniej bylo chyba debianem
<Ashiren> oO
<Guest21385> nawet dzialalo. z drobnymi widocznymi sladami mojej dawnej dzialalnosci
<Guest21385> ale oczywiscie zachcialo mi sie ciut sie uaktualnic.. i tak to zrobilem ze jak sie nie chcialo z automatu to go z potraktowalem edycja repo
<Guest21385> no i jestem na live :P
<Guest21385> bind dla /sys /proc /run /dev, potem chroot, update, upgrade nawet z -f nie daje za wiele
<Ashiren> nie moze sie odpalic? czarny ekran?
<Guest21385> tty1 tylko nawet w recovery
<Guest21385> nie udaje sie skonfigurowac sieci
<Guest21385> x martwy
<Guest21385> nie wie co robic
<Guest21385> szukalem ale chyba wszyscy to tylko gruba psuja
<Guest21385> jak bym wiedzial jak zmusic system by ten zainstalowal wszystkie pakiety domyslne z ubuntu usuwajac przy tym wszystkie przeszkody to bylbym w domku
<Ashiren> to proste: reinstall :v
<Guest21385> ok, ale przeinstaluje tylko to co jest zainstalowane nie rozwiazujac problemow z wersjami i nie doinstaluje co wywalil
<Guest21385> chyba ze sie myle
<Ashiren> chodzilo mi czysta instalacje systemu :p.
<Ashiren> chciales zamienic trusty na 16.04?
<Guest21385> eeee tam to nie windows
<Guest21385> tak
<Guest21385> xenial
<Ashiren> malutka: cos, operatorze. kolega ma klopot
<Guest21385> oj tam klopot , popsulem jak zwykle wszystko i nie umniem sobie poradzic :P
<Guest21385> myslalem, ze plasma 5 bardziej mi sie od 4 spodoba, ale jakos nie za bardzo
<Guest21385> czegos chyba zapomnialem zmienic
<Ashiren> przeciez plasma 5 to tylko kolejna wersja, ewolucja
<Guest21385> moze i wielkiej roznicy nie ma ale jakos caloksztalt, zwlaszcza ekran wylogowania jest taki jakis ble
<Guest21385> no ja wiem ze sie nie znam i najchetniej pozostal bym przy kde3 i gnome 2 , ale nic na to nie poradze
<Guest21385> pokopiowalem sobie z live takie bajery jak /var/lib/apt czy/etc/apt i inne wszystko co mi wygladalo na mogace miec cos z tym wspolnego
<Ashiren> o, moze sprobuj stworzyc nowego uzytkownika
<Guest21385> pewnie i tak nic nie wyjdzie ale choc zapowiada sie niezle bo 200 pakietow instaluje i to bez bledu puki co
<Guest21385> hmmm user, to raczej nie ten problem, ale jak nic nie da to i tego sprubuje
<Guest21385> "/etc/apparmor.d/usr.lib.snapd.snap-confine.real" zastapic czy zostawic?
<Ashiren> skopiowac w razie czego i zastapic
<Guest21385> good idea
<Guest21385> http://wklej.org/id/3288463/
<Ashiren> nie masz javy?
<Guest21385> nie raczej
<Guest21385> czy jesli ma mi sie zaktualizowac jajko to nie powinienem podpiac partycji boot?
<Ashiren> uhm jeszcze tego nie zrobiles?
<Ashiren> podepnij wszystkie partycje
<Guest51719> hmmmm dalej lipton
<Guest51719> https://ibb.co/f1bxdG
<Guest51719> a co z tym zrobic to ja nie wiem:P
 * Guest51719 zglupial jest za stary
<KOWBI> postaw system od nowa...męczysz się już ponad 2h
<Guest51719> ponad 8 bardziej
<Guest51719> czas spac, rano bedzie lepsze
<Guest51719> dobrej nocki wszystkim
#ubuntu-pl 2017-11-07
<malutka> o/
<malutka> jestem już Ashiren
<malutka> co się dzieje tam w kanale? :>
<Ashiren> tu lejt
<malutka> no to nawet nie czytam backloga :D
<Ashiren> czemu. a moze jest tam pomaranczowy kot
<malutka> :3 a jest?
<firemark> jest
<malutka> nie podpuścicie mnie :>
<TheNumb> Był
<malutka> :o
<drathir> malutka: tylko partycje z wszystkimi systemami plikow ^^
<azaris> iWitam:)
#ubuntu-pl 2017-11-08
<firemark> azaris_away: bro, to nie jest 199X by mieć nicki typu 'away'
<malutka> o/
<Ashiren> *afk*
<malutka> Tosia okazała się Tosiem :o
<dfgg> :O
<Ashiren> O:
<grek> czesc wie ktos moze jak na ubuntu php 7.1 wlaczyc opcache.load_comments ? w php.ini bylo opcache.save_comments dalem =1
<grek> ale aplikacje sie upominaja o opcache.load_comments = 1
<grek> dodalem to do php.ini ale nic nie zmienilo
<grek> w phpinfo() widze tylko opcache.save_comments nie ma load_comments
<dweller> grek: php7 nie ma load_comments
<grek> acha ok już rozumieim to starsza wersja symfony pod php 5.6 i pyta i stary parametr
<Ashiren> syfmony
<TheNumb> syfony
#ubuntu-pl 2017-11-09
<malutka> o/
<grek> czesc uzywa ktos ovh soyoustart ?
<grek> mam offline serwer jak i nie dziala logowanie do panelu
<grek> wyglda jak by u nich cos wywalilo
<grek> http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/soyoustart.com.html
<gjm> xD
<gjm> 08:51 <+mrx1> z innego kanalu w temacie ovh:   maciek | tak, pisali na ticketowni że  poleciał im prąd, a generatory się nie załączyły :)
<gjm> you had one job
<malutka> xD
<grek> :)
<Ashiren> https://twitter.com/oxhak/status/928526121901199360
<Ashiren> pewnie stoi na gentoo
<jacekn> problemy z generatorami nie za wcale takie rzadkie niestety
<Ashiren> te nie maja problemow http://vignette4.wikia.nocookie.net/stargate/images/2/2b/NaquadahgeneratormarkI.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20111013122338
<jacekn> jak by jakis inzynier dopiero po studiach przyszedl zrobic przeglad to bys zobaczyl dopiero...
<dweller> nie są
<dweller> ale to sie testuje xD
<dweller> to jak bys robił backupy bez odtwarzania nigdy
<dweller> skąd wiesz że faktycznie je bedziesz w stanie odtworzyć
<dweller> ale znając ovh to położyli przysłowiowego kija na stół i czekali aż jebnie
<Ashiren> gdzies czytalem artykul jak netflix albo ktos podobny ma zlosliwego monkeya na produkcji ktory losowo crashuje uslugi
<Ashiren> i admini maja co robic
<Ashiren> zupelnie jak uklad odpornosciowy ktor musi cwiczyc
<dfgg> ale to [cloud]
<dfgg> Ashiren: https://github.com/Netflix/chaosmonkey
<jacekn> dweller: testuje sie ale wiesz..te testy czasem same w sobie powoduja problemy
<jacekn> dweller: kiedys bylem swiadkiem jak inzynier wywalil cala serwerownie podczas rutynowej kontroli UPSow
<firemark> chyba jego testy nie przeszly najwyraźniej
<drathir> jacekn: ale nie mozna powiedziec, ze nie sprawdzal, jak znalazl slaby punkt...
<drathir> jacekn: to tak jak z transfarmotorami wywalisz 3 odpowiednie pol sieci miasta padnie...
<drathir> lol go get github.com/netflix/chaosmonkey/cmd/chaosmonkey
<drathir> wszedzie to go...
<zasek> Ello
<firemark> hi
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<zasek> Zamykanie ststemu-jakas komenda co mi pokaze wyszystkie logi podczas zamykania?
<drathir> logi tylko jak potrafisz binarnie ;p
<zasek> moze informacje,  tak powiem
<drathir> a i tak nie powedziane czy da rade odczytac;p
<zasek> pytam bo strasznie dlugo się zamyka system
<drathir> kiedys /var/log teeraz journalctl...
<zasek> Juz szybciej mi na starym sprzecie się zamykalo
<drathir> zasek: zapewne alt+ctrl f1-12 tam moga byc logi tez...
<drathir> wina systemd jak zwykle ;p
<zasek> A tu nam i7 i na dysku ssd
<drathir> malutka: prawda?
<zasek> Spoko  popatrze jeszcze
<malutka> prawda drathir :3
<drathir> malutka: ^^
<jacekowski> dweller: takich rzeczy sie nie testuje
<jacekowski> dweller: bo niestety sie nie da
<drathir> jacekn: to jakpodlaczac pod jeden bezpiecznik wszystkie szafy przez przypadek pol hali idzie polozyc...
<jacekn> jacekowski: czesciowo sie testuje. generatory mozna odpalic na przyklad (niektorzy to robia)
<jacekn> poza tym UPSy czasem potrzebuja maintenance. rzadko ale sie zdarza
<drathir> jacekn: z zapasowym to chyba sa jakies obowiazkowe testy/przepalenia sprzetu do testow pytanie jak czesto...
<drathir> raz w roku czy miesiacu?
<jacekn> sa firmy co robia DR switch czasem zeby przetestowac
<jacekn> i wtedy mozesz w miare bezpiecznie przetestowac UPSy i generatory
<drathir> i tak najlepsze randomowe wyciaganie kabli z szaf ;p
<jacekn> i mimo tego tez sie wywala
<jacekn> https://www.backboneconnect.co.uk/data-centres/london_docklands_datacentre_global_switch_2/
<jacekn> piekna serwerownia co?
<jacekn> https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/4pi0n0/uk_global_switch_2_gs2_major_power_outage/
<drathir> jacekn: a bo polacy ukradli paliwo ze zbiornikow od generatorow #polakpotrafi ;p
<jacekn> i jony z baterii tez ukradli
<drathir> jacekn: najlepsze to jest jak to sie rzelacza miedzy zasilaniem... bo w teorii jak awaryjne sie zalaczy to glowne pownno sie z automatu odciac nie moga byc oba ?
#ubuntu-pl 2017-11-10
<jacekowski> jacekn: zajmowalem sie tym iles lat
<jacekowski> jacekn: wiec wiem dokladnie jak to wyglada w praktyce
<jacekowski> jacekn: i jak praktyka rozmija sie z teoria
<jacekowski> jacekn: nikt nie pozwoli ci przetestowac generatorow (poza samym ich uruchomieniem raz na jakis czas) na dzialajacym systemie
<jacekowski> jacekn: bo co bedzie jak nie zadziala
<jacekowski> drathir: moga byc oba podlaczone rownolegle ale to jest zupelnie inny zestaw problemow
<jacekowski> drathir: bo trzeba sie wtedy synchronizowac z siecia
<jacekowski> drathir: czyli trzeba cos co potrafi synchronizacje zrobic, cos co potem to wszystko odlacza i podlacza
<jacekowski> drathir: i najwazniejsza rzecz, cos co w razie drugiej awarii sieci jest w stanie to wykryc (a nie jest to az takie latwe) bo potencjalnie wtedy twoje generatory zasilaja siec na ktorej ktos moze pracowac albo cos sie moglo stac
<jacekowski> drathir: i wtedy trzeba sie odlaczyc od sieci
<jacekowski> drathir: no i sa jeszcze upsy po drodze
<drathir> jacekowski: czyli jak podejrzewalem to nie takie proste...
<jacekowski> i zawsze mozna dac dupy tak jak dala konkurencja ktorej z nazwy nie wymienie
<jacekowski> i wywalic caly bank
<jacekowski> bo podlaczyli kontroler ktory zajmuje sie synchronizacja pomiedzy generatorem a siecia
<jacekowski> i genratory podczas testow bardzo ladnie wystartowaly i sie synchronizowaly
<jacekowski> bo siec byla caly czas
<jacekowski> a jak byl prawdziwa awaria i siec znikla
<jacekowski> to generatory wystartowaly i czekaly na cokolwiek
<malutka> o/
<drathir> jacekowski: lol dobre ^^
<drathir> malutka: witam...
<malutka> cze drathir :>
<Ashiren> 11 godzin i 50 minut...
<malutka> \o/
<malutka> koty w przygotowaniu Ashiren? :>
<Ashiren> kocą się
<malutka> <3
<malutka> ja obczaję w niedzielę wieczorem...
<Ashiren> :(
<malutka> nom :(
<malutka> ale obczaję i każdego skomentuję
<drathir> malutka: a to cos dostaniesz ^^
<malutka> dostanę w backlogu jak w niedzielę wejdę po powrocie ze Śląska :3
#ubuntu-pl 2017-11-11
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/QpHl8-nfRLgpfl9JyOmd1Cq_1SSAJ0P66uC3cuAI2x0.jpg?w=768&s=c9cca40e8a83188611062bf0eedd236b
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/09HV7U15mHy1TOjX6Iru9cpRKwcY_-rOeBHLNaxDoss.jpg?w=768&s=b257b751a4a994005ff26cba6294afac
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/iUEwKjw.jpg
<dulipa> cześć wie ktoś jak zciągniąc z yesmovies filmy?
<dulipa> ps. co polecacie do ogladania?
<Ashiren> oO
<dulipa> cze Ashiren ^^
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/0otSGZH.jpg
<dulipa> :D
<dulipa> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7k112vDJgk
<Ashiren> :3
<dulipa> polecam film XD
<dulipa> przezabawny ^^
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/gix_hN4MlOy-B7L9hJfCuPPgIfzcFGW9Jvponr_e6R4.jpg?w=768&s=8dc11d4be99a05d7bb7023a90df8cb0b
<dulipa> :D
<dulipa> https://aperture64.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/catpenguin.jpg :D
<dulipa> http://img15.deviantart.net/a29f/i/2010/286/9/1/chancho___penguin_hug_by_neofox462-d30p2ft.jpg :D
<DaroX7> hej
<DaroX7> czy ktoś używa lub używał leech ? https://bitbucket.org/alekseyt/leech/overview#markdown-header-override-download-directory-in-aria2-or-transmission
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/7tlv0med4exz.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2017-11-12
<tobiasz29> firemark: 1) Gra Łabonarska 2) Król Kazimierz to skóra zdjęta z Bogdana Smolenia 3) "Ojcze! Ja mam wyjść za pogankę?!" 4) "I dlatego postanowiłem rozszerzyć granice chrześcijaństwa na zachód."
<inzaghi89> pytanie za 100 pkt. w ubuntu 17.10 da się przywrócić funkcjonalność z poprzednich wersji, żeby pasek nawigacyjny (na górze) miał opcje okna aplikacji?
<inzaghi89> bo aktualnie to jest to bezużteczne ~20 px
<CookieM> u mnie na 16.04 to jest w: ustawienia systemu - wygląd - zakładka „zachowanie” i tam „pokaż menu okien w pasku menu”
<inzaghi89> 17 ma dość ubogie opcje pod tym kątem z tego co widzę
<CookieM> widocznie tę opcję umieścili tylko w LTS-ie
<inzaghi89> usunięte to zostało, z tego co widzę
<inzaghi89> https://github.com/lestcape/Gnome-Global-AppMenu może się komuś przyda jeszcze
<jacekn> jacekowski: no tak mozna generator wlaczyc co jakis czas zeby sie upewnic ze startuje
<jacekn> jacekowski: i tak niektorzy robia
<malutka> Ashiren: ++++
<malutka> najlepsza sobota z wszystkich <3
<malutka> masz konkurencję btw? xD
<malutka> o/
<jacekowski> jacekn: szansa a to ze generator nie wystartuje jest bardzo mala, problemy przewaznie pojawiaja sie po starcie
<jacekn> jacekowski: wiem
